#xubuntu 2007-03-12
<unikon> whats the command to clean out my install  & upgrade cache
<cycro> hello
<cycro> has ne1 used gdesklets?
<kalikiana> cycro, Take the time to spell complete words. ;)
<cycro> lol
<cycro> Has anybody used gdesklets before?
<cycro> I didn't know people were so stringy about spelling here.
<cycro> I mean, it's the Internet
<cycro> I must be right back.
<ice_world> lol
<ice_world> btw
<ice_world> can i reset the panels to default?
<ice_world> cus i looked into the panel manager and did something i cant undo
<kalikiana> If one shortens that much people like me wonder how serious a question really is if one doesn't care about words. Additionally it's easier to understand.
<ice_world> i have no panels atm or at least not any with any buttons on them :(
<kalikiana> ice_world, you can remove them and add them again
<cycro> Ok
<cycro> How do I disable xubuntu from saving my session?
<cycro> Every time I log in it loads up some random programs I had open at one point
<grazie> cycro: if you close the random programs and save the session, next time the random programs will not start
<cycro> oh
<cycro> thanks, ill try tht
<cycro> ..
<cycro> better
<cycro> But why does it continue to run gdesklets even though it is not in my start up programs list?
<ice_world> kalikiana and they will have all the buttons etc back? cus i dont have the slighest clue on how to get em back
<cycro> and why does every desklet by gdesklets have a window around it?
<cycro> or rather i window decoration
<kalikiana> ice_world, If you remove and add the panels they'll be empty. You can however add anything again via right-click 'add'
<kalikiana> cycro, 1) gdesklets might be in your xinitrc file 2) I didn't try gdesklets very much but there is wmctrl if you want to enforce removing the decoration.
<doctordoog> someone help clarify for me, as I can't get on ubuntu right now, will apt-get not install X11 itself or just desktop environments?
<Odd_Bloke> doctordoog: Could you rephrase the question, I don't quite grasp what you mean.
<doctordoog> somebody accidentally shut off my computer abruptly, and when I boot it it appears as if X11 doesn't load properly. I am hoping to simply uninstall it and then reinstall it
<doctordoog> is X11 one of the packages apt-get tells you it can't install
<Odd_Bloke> No, you can install it.
<erigby> xserver-xorg
<Odd_Bloke> But that is almost certainly not something you want to do.
<doctordoog> what would you suggest I do?
<doctordoog> is there any way I can try to reinstall parts of xubuntu without a clean install
<Odd_Bloke> Well, explain the problem, for starters.
<doctordoog> basically, I was copying data from one hard drive to another and the computer got touched and shut off, and now when I boot xubuntu, it loads and when it gets to the point that it normally loads the desktop manager (gdm, xdm, whichever it is), instead it doesn't seem to recognize my graphics driver. my monitor displays a built in "check pc settings" sign that I usually get when I first install X11 and haven't configured it for my gr
<kalikiana> Type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a Terminal to reconfigure X. Or turn off the splash if you are unable to see any error messages.
<doctordoog> alright, I'll try that
<doctordoog> could you remind me the way to change the default runlevel in GRUB so that I don't boot into X
<Odd_Bloke> doctordoog: When you do, use Ctrl-Alt-F{1-6}...
<doctordoog> ah, that selects the runlevel it boots into?
<Odd_Bloke> doctordoog: No, sorry. When you boot into X, that'll get you a console.
<doctordoog> aha
<doctordoog> an X console or close out of X
<Odd_Bloke> doctordoog: It'll just switch to a console, as if you'd closed X. X will, however, still be running.
<doctordoog> alright, that should be good enough for me.
<doctordoog> thanks. I'll go try it.
<fizzle> hey i just installed xubuntu, and my wireless connection wont work.... im not sure wjat to do
<Odd_Bloke> fizzle: What wireless card do you have?
<fizzle> belkin wireless g adapter
<fizzle> 802.11 54g
<Odd_Bloke> fizzle: You'll need to install drivers. There are a number of ways of doing this, none of which I know (as I'm lucky enough to have a card with (mostly) Free drivers). ndiswrapper is one of the best known/most used ways, so you may want to get friendly with Google regarding that.
<fizzle> Odd_Bloke, it detects my card im linux as wlan0 it just wont do anything
<Odd_Bloke> fizzle: Yeah, you'll need drivers.
<fizzle> k
<ice_world> how do i get an ftp and ssh running?
<fizzlex> what is the admin password?
<Odd_Bloke> fizzlex: You should be using sudo, rather than switching to the root user.
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: On your machine?
<fizzlex> it says i need a password for sudo
<ice_world> yes
<Odd_Bloke> fizzlex: That's your own password.
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: You'll need to install an FTP server and the SSH server.
<fizzlex> ic
<ice_world> ssh isnt in from the start? :O
<fizzlex> k
<ice_world> guess im spoiled
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: It could be, I can't remember.
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: For SSH, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<kalikiana> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Odd_Bloke> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Odd_Bloke> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: ^
<ice_world> thanks
<spasticteapot> Anyone know when Xubuntu with XFCE 4.4/Feisty will be done?
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, XFCE 4.4.0 is already done ;)
<ice_world> welcome to the future
<kalikiana> Does any of you use a version > 4.4.0 already?
<spasticteapot> Really?
<spasticteapot> I installed Xubuntu and I had a nastily buggy XFCE4.3.
<spasticteapot> Huh?
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, 4.4.0 is in Feisty, Edgy still has the Beta. You might update via the graphical installer from xfce.org (which is working safely for most users)
* kalikiana wants a) to get rid of Thunar's menu and b) a more (visually) customizable panel
<cellofellow> aptitude went all screwy and wants to autoremove over a hundred packages.
* kalikiana waves at cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<kalikiana> so what did you remove? xubuntu-desktop? gnome?
<cellofellow> it's like all of a sudden the packages that auto-installed these ones just disappeared. I didn't remove anything, except a repo DVD from my sources.list.
<cellofellow> I was lending it.
<kalikiana> Hm. I heard that from somebody else before, but I have no idea what to do about it.
* kalikiana is currently reading about polyphasic sleep.
<cellofellow> gtg
<spasticteapot> kalikiana: When's Feisty due?
<kalikiana> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<DawnLight> hey there
<DawnLight> an evil javascript at a nasty website loaded something up and AVG says the MBR changed...
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: I'm running the Feisty alpha version on both my desktop and laptop and have yet to experience any problems.
<Odd_Bloke> DawnLight: What OS/distro are you using?
<DawnLight> winxp
<kalikiana> *lol
<kalikiana> Windows Vista even has gksudo now :)
<Odd_Bloke> DawnLight: The best we can do in this channel is point out that this wouldn't have happened using GNU/Linux and encourage you to install this instead of Windows.
<DawnLight> oh i am in the process of doing that
<DawnLight> you don't happen to know how i can fix the mbr?
<Odd_Bloke> DawnLight: Do you have GNU/Linux installed on your computer as well as Windows?
<DawnLight> no
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> Odd_Bloke: Hmm...perhaps I'll try it.
<spasticteapot> I remember Xubuntu having a buggy desktop, support for very few packages, and having no functional network manager.
<spasticteapot> At least Mepis works.
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: Of course, I have to tell you that YMMV. :p
<spasticteapot> DawnLight: Be warned: Linux will NOT work out of the box, but at least hte problems are fixable.
<Odd_Bloke> DawnLight: Then I'd find a Windows support channel.
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: That's complete FUD.
<spasticteapot> FUD?
<Odd_Bloke> !FUD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, What version was it that was so buggy?
<Odd_Bloke> Bah.
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu Edgy.
<spasticteapot> XFCE 4.3
<kalikiana> Which one of these is it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUD
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. GNU/Linux works fine out of the box. There are some applications and libraries that need to be installed in order to get things like MP3 etc. working, but those are entirely due to the law, not due to Linux 'not working'.
<Odd_Bloke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear%2C_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Odd_Bloke> And wasn't an entirely accurate description.
<Odd_Bloke> s/FUD/lies/
<kalikiana> spasticteapot, That'S interesting. I have been using Xubuntu since Dapper and what you are talking doesn't fit the description of what I had back then. :/
<spasticteapot> Odd_Bloke: If I can't freaking drag things on and off the desktop, it does NOT work.
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: You're doing it wrong.
* kalikiana does not even have desktop icons (in the sense of files)
<Odd_Bloke> Desktop icons didn't exists until 4.4.
<Odd_Bloke> If FF didn't automatically download to the Desktop on install, I'd never use the desktop anyways.
<kalikiana> They appeared in some 4.4 Beta, but I don't need them nontheless.
<kalikiana> Downloads are actually the only reason to use a Desktop folder for me.
<Odd_Bloke> spasticteapot: What do you need the desktop for anyhow?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The Desktop is an extremely convenient place for in-use or frequently-used files.
<Odd_Bloke> PuMpErNiCkLe: There must be some way of shoving files in a menu on the panels.
* Odd_Bloke would find out, but is using a GNOME machine ATM.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If that's what you want, go for it.
<Odd_Bloke> PuMpErNiCkLe: I'm just suggesting that as an alternative to using the Desktop.
<Odd_Bloke> With the added advantage of not needing to show the desktop to see said files.
<Odd_Bloke> Or you could have a 'desktop folder' and launch Thunar pointing at it using a button on the panel...
<Odd_Bloke> Or, you could upgrade to 4.4. ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or use a keyboard shortcut to launch the file browser.  Whatever you want, man.
<Odd_Bloke> PuMpErNiCkLe: Indeed. Just trying to suggest a few things to spasticteapot.
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> is fluxbox available on xubuntu?
<Odd_Bloke> s|k: Almost certainly. Why do you ask?
<s|k> just wondering
<Odd_Bloke> s|k: Check on packages.ubuntu.org, that's probably best.
<s|k> Odd_Bloke: thanks :)
<chris13> ok I have a question that should be somewhat simple to answer
<chris13> What do I do if I want to copy a file to a folder and it tells me permission denied?
<kalikiana> chris13, You can do 'gksudo Thunar', type your user password and drag the file in that window as Thunar will have super user (root) rights for it. But be careful about that.
<chris13> Well I know for sure that I want to move the file
<chris13> so I will do that
<chris13> I'm just trying to get Firefox to be able to use local images
<chris13> I made the .js file already
<chris13> just need to put it in the right place
<chris13> "Linux users: I assume that you know how to create a file if you're running Linux. Just create user.js in your profile folder."
<chris13> So which folder exactly is my profile folder just to make sure I'm putting it in the right place?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<chris13> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's the directory with the name that looks like a snippet of /dev/random.
<chris13> what is the beggining of the path?
<chris13> I'm pretty new to Linux in general
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ~/ is your home directory.
<chris13> oh
<chris13> guess the ~ confused me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> .mozilla is a hidden directory (in your home dir).
<xubuser> ~ is a shortcut that expands to your home absolute path
<chris13> and where do I go to make the hidden ones visible?
<chris13> found it
<xubuser> chris13: "ls -a" will list all hidden files in the current directory
<chris13> I'm using Thunar
<chris13> so it was just a preference
<xubuser> ups, sorry
<chris13> w265gyjz.default?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's the one.
<chris13> is that where I put it in
<chris13> I'm in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In w265gyjz.default.
<chris13> ok
<chris13> looks like it anyways
<chris13> some other .js files in there
<chris13> now we will see if it makes my local image pack work
<chris13> the only other minor issue I was having is orage showed the popup for my appointment but never actually played the sound it was supposed to play
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does sound work otherwise?
<chris13> yes sound works
<chris13> I can play all the popular sound formats too
<chris13> I got mp3s working
<chris13> does xarchiver not preserve folder structure?
<chris13> seems to just take all the files and ignore all folders in the archive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I can't find any bugs for sound in orage, and I don't use it personally, so I'm afraid I can't help you there.
<chris13> ok I got orage working
<chris13> the application for playing the sound was set incorrectly
<chris13> The Xarchiver thing is annoying though
<chris13> which archiving program do you use?
<Odd_Bloke> chris13: tar on the command line. :p
<Odd_Bloke> Or zip etc.
<chris13> and that preserves the folder structure in the archive?
<chris13> I'd just not like to have to rebuild the directory tree structure in the archive manually
<xubuser> does anybody knows why firefox is so memory consuming?
<meborc> it's one of the dilemmas of the world
<Eagle_101> xubuser: lol, um becuase it keeps a huge cache
<Eagle_101> there are ways to tell it to quit cache'ing
<xubuser> yes, i've been doing that, but still, it takes more than 40 MB with just one tab opened
<xubuser> i'm thinking to give opera a chance
<meborc> i use opera right now
<meborc> oly because the new version of it starts up twice as fast as ff
<meborc> only*
<hyper_ch> huhu
<meborc> opera 9.10 that is
<hyper_ch> what about swiftfox?
<xubuser> i'm using opera now, it takes about 17 MB, more than a half of memory used by firefox
<xubuser> what is swiftfox?
<meborc> i have not tried swiftfox, as i have a transmeta cpu :)
<xubuser> sorry, i mean less than a half
<meborc> http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm - swiftfox optimizes the use of browser according to your cpu
<xubuser> i see
<xubuser> but, it don't resolve the memory leak
<meborc> no, but swiftfox is also lighter... you might try it...
<xubuser> i will give it a try
<meborc> it is also installable via automatix2 (it was a few months ago anywayz)
<xubuser> i'm getting the deb package rigth now, thanks
<hyper_ch> meborc: I would not install things through automatix
<meborc> :) i don't do it miself... as i use feisty...
<hyper_ch> so do I :)
<hyper_ch> got Konversation?
<meborc> no...
<hyper_ch> I still need confirmation of a bug :)
<hyper_ch> well, someone else must have it also :)
<meborc> i try not to run kde apps under xfce
<hyper_ch> why not?
<meborc> as i have a really crappy lappy
<meborc> :)
<hyper_ch> meborc: ah :)
<meborc> and kde apps usually load a lot of kde lib's... which take a lot of memory... (a lot of memory for me atleast)
<hyper_ch> I use Xfce because I like it best as Desktop Environment and not because of my specs :)
<meborc> oh... good for you
<meborc> :)
<meborc> xfce rocks
<xubuser> merboc: what are you specs?
<hyper_ch> I run quite a bit of kde appz :)
<meborc> i have a old desknote laptop with 256 ram, transmeta 1ghz cpu (equal to 600mhz intel i guess), SIS integrated video
<xubuser> i see
<hyper_ch> meborc: it's not too bad ..... seen xubuntu running on "worse" machines :)
<hyper_ch> meborc: I think with the 256mb ram it runs quite ok?
<meborc> yeah... it runs nice... but i try not to hog the system :)
<meborc> the memory usage is not the worst... my cpu hits 100% even with 2 small tasks... transmeta really doesn't rock at all :(
<meborc> :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: I can do a quick test under virtualbox if that helps?
<hyper_ch> grazie: I can do that myself but didn't have time yet :)
<hyper_ch> virtualbox and vmware :)
* hyper_ch was playing civ 3 the last two day *smile* so no time for checking that out
<grazie> hyper_ch: did you have problems with the guest additions on VirtualBox?
* meborc was playing icewind dale 1... no time to eat... or work...
<hyper_ch> grazie: what do you mean by guest additions?
<grazie> hyper_ch: additional sw that makes it easier to integrate with the host os. Vmware has something very similar
<hyper_ch> haven't tried them yet
<grazie> hyper_ch: you can install it from the Devices menu...but the mouse goes awol when I tried it on one OS.
<hyper_ch> haven't tried it yet
<hyper_ch> grazie: did you tell the dev in #virtualbox?
<grazie> no yet
<grazie> not*
<hyper_ch> :)
<grazie> I was going to quickly install Konversation, but its got 15 dependencies :(
<meborc> i had 10 dependencies in feisty today :)
<meborc> installed it... but didn't like it
<meborc> xchat is more familiar for me
<xubuser> what is konversation? a irc client for kde?
<meborc> y
<xubuser> i'm using irrsi, is nice if you are in one or two channels only
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: I'm using irssi in 36 channels and it's great.
<grazie> I see there's a direct link to launchpad in the Fiesty menu now
<xubuser> Odd_Bloke: Oh, i haven't read the full documentation yet, that's a good new
<hyper_ch> irssi is the only way for me at university to make use of irc in a decent way
<xubuser> I was using gaim, but get tired of his autoconnect "feature"
<Odd_Bloke> hyper_ch: Same here, to an extent.
<Odd_Bloke> The Computing Society have servers, so I use irssi+screen.
<hyper_ch> Odd_Bloke: university blocked irc ports so I use ssh to run irssi from home
<Odd_Bloke> hyper_ch: :(
<meborc> what is the diff between irrsi vs irssi?
<hyper_ch> Odd_Bloke: my roommates normally have p2p running so vnc is not really an option
<Odd_Bloke> hyper_ch: I have yet to find a graphical IRC client as good as irssi...
<hyper_ch> konversation :)
<Odd_Bloke> meborc: Screen is an app that allows you to detach a console from your screen, reattaching it at some later point.
<Odd_Bloke> hyper_ch: I don't like it that much, plus kdelibs...
<hyper_ch> so,I'm off to university
<meborc> yeah, but irssi and irrsi?... same thing?
<hyper_ch> I like it much
<meborc> or one is with a screen thing?
<hyper_ch> meborc: just a typing error I assume
<meborc> no
<meborc> maybe :)
<Odd_Bloke> meborc: irssi+screen is just irssi running inside a screen.
<meborc> ok... i'm new to irssi... so i'm going to read the howto-startup thing :) ...
<meborc> nice to learn new things
<xubuser> finally, I've decided to stay with firefox
<xubuser> with pluggins, opera consume just 4 or 5 MB less
<xubuser> it's not worthed, firefox is free software
<xubuser> :-)
<Odd_Bloke> xubuser: Well, that's an arguable point...
<xubuser> you're right
<xubuser> I have to say, firefox gaves you more freedom than opera
<xubuser> *gives
<Odd_Bloke> Mostly, yeah.
<Odd_Bloke> Though Iceweasel is freer...
<xubuser> I'll try it
<unimatrix9> hello there
<Odd_Bloke> unimatrix9: Hi.
<unimatrix9> how low end  can the pc be for xubuntu?
<unimatrix9> ram / cpu?
<Odd_Bloke> I don't really know, I'm afraid.
<looping_> unimatrix9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu they say ram is enough
<looping_> 64 of ram
<looping_> and about 500MHz proc
<unimatrix9> ok thank you very much...
<unimatrix9> we will give it an try...
<unimatrix9> :)
<looping_> you should. :)
<looping_> I'm very happy with my xubuntu. I just don't understand why my camera and OGG player can't be hotplugged
<looping_> and I'm off
<Eagle_101> a question, there is a tracker application that tracks running proccesses, shows you a graph of ram and cpu usage, ect, what is this thing called?
<looping_> cpu or ram usage monitor
<Eagle_101> mmm no thats not it, that is a panel plugin
<looping_> oh, graph... sorry
<Eagle_101> there is some application or something that lets you view running processes, and right click and kill them on command
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> it was in the Xfce menu under system accessories or settings
<Eagle_101> well I'm confused now :S
<Eagle_101> lol
<Eagle_101> I will be back and see if I happened to install it...
<pzler> hey could someone please help me to find a tutorial on how to install software on a computer without internet access?
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> I'm thinking of moving to xubuntu from ubuntu. My question is - what do you use for wireless roaming (managing the various profiles, etc.). Are there any tools like gnome's network-manager?
<Eagle_101> pzler: mmm I don't have a clue as to that one
<Eagle_101> qsrv: the software is the same
<Eagle_101> you can use gnome's network manager in xubuntu if you wish
<Eagle_101> the primary differnce between the two is the Desktop enviroment that they use (GNOME verus Xfce)
<Eagle_101> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eagle_101> as you see, we use ubuntu's docs ;)
<qsrv> ah, thanks
<pzler> well atleast that means it's not a stupid question ;)
<Odd_Bloke> pzler: You'll want to get a hold of the appropriate .deb packages and transfer them across.
<Odd_Bloke> You'll have to do all the dependency management yourself if you do it that way, so it may well not be ideal...
<pzler> yeah but it is the only way
<pzler> can i acces the depositories as a ftp site?
<gerro> xubby rulez!
<gerro> =D
<EagleZzZ> good
<EagleZzZ> pzler: I don't know
<pzler> i think i will just drag my computer to a place with internet acces
<ice_world> could anyone tell me how i turn off the screen saver?
<TheSheep> ice_world: settings -> setting manager -> scrensaver
<ice_world> ahh
<ice_world> thx TheSheep
<ice_world> anyone know if it possible to show date/month/yea instead of month/date/year in orage clock?
<ice_world> i dont fancy beeing in decemeber again :(
<TheSheep> ice_world: it uses the format from your locale
<TheSheep> ice_world: you can use orage clock instead -- it will allow you to specify the exact format you want
<ice_world> thats what im using
<ice_world> i can only find one command for dates tho
<TheSheep> %d/%m/%Y
<TheSheep> see man strftime for details
<ice_world> thanks
<ice_world> locale is that same as location or language i have choosen?
<TheSheep> yes
<vidd> No manual entry for strftime
<vidd> ?
<TheSheep> vidd: apt-get install manpages-dev
<TheSheep> vidd: or use one of the many online man pages services
<TheSheep> http://www.hmug.org/man/3/strftime.php
<ice_world> wtf
<ice_world> i made a quick launch bar
<ice_world> with some of the default buttons and then i pressed one of em and now the panel is gone :O
<TheSheep> alt+f2, xfce4-panel, enter
<TheSheep> the quicklaunch bar is pretty buggy
<TheSheep> it crashed your panel
<vidd> ice_world, was the button a "close" button?
<vidd> lol
<ice_world> hehe no :p
<vidd> I so wish windows had a command line
<ice_world> command line?
<TheSheep> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/articles/facetofacewithopenlook <-- an article from 1988, and they are already bitching that Unix (no linux back then) is not good for desktops because developers don't care about GUI
<vidd> doing tech support over the phone would be SO much easier
<TheSheep> vidd: no it woudn't
<TheSheep> vidd: you want to spell the urls?
<TheSheep> vidd: besides, windows does have a command line
<vidd> its better then trying to get these "wonderful customers" thru the maze of icons to get to "internet options"
<TheSheep> vidd: ipconfig
<vidd> it has a command promt
<TheSheep> vidd: you can do anything you can do with icons with it
<ice_world> when i make a shortcut for the quicklaunch i choose an icon and then type a command for whats it suposto do?
<TheSheep> vidd: of course you'd first need to know how
<TheSheep> ice_world: why don't you use the normal launchers?
<TheSheep> ice_world: they are much better developed
<ice_world> cus i dont know of them ^^
<TheSheep> ice_world: the very first option in the "add to panel" menu
<ice_world> i installed xubuntu yesterday and my linux experience before this is minimal
<ice_world> lol :p
<ice_world> so where do i find the terminal?
<TheSheep> ice_world: in system, I believe
<TheSheep> ice_world: the command is 'Terminal', capitalised
<vidd> yes...unless you add the dapper menu to your ~/.config/xfce/Desktop
<ice_world> great
* vidd can pastebin it if you want
<TheSheep> vidd: why?
<ice_world> pastebin?
<vidd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ice_world> cool
<ice_world> i haveto do some work now tho
<ice_world> cya later
<vidd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10004/ ice_world
<vidd> loose the numbers and name it munu.xml
<vidd> TheSheep, cuzz i LIKE it'
<vidd> they NEVER should have 86'ed it
<TheSheep> I guess that everyone just rolls their own menu sooner or later
<TheSheep> grouping the submenus and adding the separators is a good idea, for example
<TheSheep>  I also removed the icons from some of the submenus
<TheSheep> so only the important ones stand out
* vidd has no idea how to do any of that....
<vidd> so having a ready made one i like is a plus
* vidd keeps a copy in his ftp space for when he re-installs
<TheSheep> vidd: hint: if you put a submenu named 'Aceessories' and then the include *after* that, thei ncluded items won't create a new submenu, but will be put into the one you created...
<TheSheep> Accessories
<TheSheep> and same with other submenus
<TheSheep> so you can arrange them as you want, give them icons, add separators
<TheSheep> you can even add items inside
* vidd has to go to work
<vidd> =[
<vidd> later all
<TheSheep> same here
<ice_world> when im looking in the synaptic package manager there are some packets that have an ubuntu logo, what does it mean?
<Odd_Bloke> ice_world: They are in the main Ubuntu repos, I believe...
<TheSheep> ice_world: they are supported by Canonical
<ice_world> i see
<ice_world> but who needs support when theres this great channel? ^^
<TheSheep> which means that Canonical will actually pay for getting them fixed/modified
<ice_world> cool
<ice_world> btw how long has this synaptic package manager been out? its just amazing
<ostbagarn> weee
<ice_world> anyone using xchat?
<ice_world> root? :p
<KboyKowboy> hey xubuntus
<Rory> hi
<KboyKowboy> hey rory - working about on my newly installed xubuntu
<KboyKowboy> looks great! my old crap pc is running again ;-)
<Rory> i use xubuntu on my laptop
<Rory> it's great
<robinlinth> How to get mac-like features in Xfce? Expose, spotlight, the Dock, live video previews, stuff like that..
<ice_world> what is xfce4-menu-plugin?
<BFTD> dum dee dum
<ostbagarn> what is an .rpm file?
<ostbagarn> similar to .deb?
<oopsy> can someone link me to a ndiswrappers guide
<oopsy> please?
<grazie> !wifi | oopsy
<ubotu> oopsy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robinlinth> So, i'm looking to get all features of Mac OS X.. Something like Spotlight, expose, stuff like that. And easy drag 'n drop to panels. Simple said: a storage system i can use easily, as i save lots of stuff on my PC. It has to be lightweight, as my computer can't handle heavy stuff like GNOME or KDE, or too heavy applications. So, can anyone help me with this?
<oopsy> does python come with xunbutu?
<frtmonster> hi, i have a 3 yr old celeron laptop with 256 ram, i want to tweak it using the ram swap here : http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed  - how much value should i set it to?
<grazie> oopsy: yes
<robinlinth> I'm looking to get all features of Mac OS X.. Something like Spotlight, expose, stuff like that. And easy drag 'n drop to panels. Simple said: a storage system i can use easily, as i save lots of stuff on my PC. It has to be lightweight, as my computer can't handle heavy stuff like GNOME or KDE, or too heavy applications. So, can anyone help me with this?
<robinlinth> oops, sorry for the repost.
<robinlinth> I'm kinda used to that, as I game much.
<frtmonster> I tried playinng dvd using mplayer and it says 'FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)'
<grazie> frtmonster: have you installed any codecs?
<frtmonster> grazie: yes
<grazie> frtmonster: is libdvdcss installed?
<frtmonster> grazie: yes, but can you give me the full name so i will try again
<frtmonster> maybe because i installed that lib before i installed mplayer i don't know
<grazie> frtmonster: have you tried any of the other video drivers in the preferences?
<frtmonster> grazie: i've tried a few yes
<grazie> frtmonster: is that the first error message that gets output?
<frtmonster> grazie: that's what i see yes
<grazie> frtmonster: what kind of formats can mplayer handle?
<frtmonster> i playe avi yesterday
<frtmonster> with vlc
<frtmonster> i'll try xine player
<looping_> grazie: mplayer can handle every format you provide it with appropriate codecs
<looping_> as xine
<grazie> looping_: not for frtmonster ^^ :)
<looping_> oops sorry, didn't follow the whole discussion
<looping_> i'm off.
<grazie> don't worry about it
<frtmonster> reoccurding :p
<frtmonster> hi, i installed the dvd library, xine, vlc, and mplayer, i have a laptop with a cdrom+dvd in one drive and i still can't get to see a fluent picture\sound this is the error i get in mplayer:  FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<IVBela> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<frtmonster> hey where did my trash can went in XFCE?
<IVBela> right click on your panel, select add item, and ass the trash applet
<IVBela> maybe You removed it by mistake
<frtmonster> thanks
<IVBela> You're welcome
<IVBela> YAY! i helped someone! \o/
<IVBela> <-- is using ubuntu for some weeks only
* IVBela is satisfied :)
<ostbagarn> hehe
<ostbagarn> gj
<IVBela> umm, guys, anyone knows how to make vnc work on xfce? just installed xubuntu-desktop, it worked in gnome, but can't find here ^^;
<IVBela> maybe i should install tightvnc server? o.O
<frtmonster> how can i get the debian menu to run on XFCE? i've already installed the pacakge
<robinlinth> How to enable compositing support in Xfce?
<robinlinth> How to enable compositing support in Xfce?
<grazie> robinlinth: here's a couple of links
<grazie> robinlinth: >> http://www50.brinkster.com/craziegrazie/XubuntuTransparency.html
<grazie> !compositor | robinlinth
<ubotu> robinlinth: For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<robinlinth> thanks! :D
<grazie> np
* IVBela blinks
<robinlinth> that documentation from xfce link is broken.,
<robinlinth> check it out yourself, grazie
<grazie> robinlinth: i guess someone needs to tweak the bot...thanks
<frtmonster> this is what happens when i try to play dvd's http://rafb.net/p/7AIPwI38.html
<hyper_ch> frtmonster: you need to install decss
<hyper_ch> libdvdcss2
<hyper_ch> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frtmonster> hyper_ch:  i already have it
<hyper_ch> are you sure?
<frtmonster> let me check
<frtmonster> ubotu: what's the apt get command for it
<hyper_ch> ubotu is a bot :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frtmonster> hyper_ch: i mean :)
<hyper_ch> you need to add Seveas' repository to your own and then you can install it
<frtmonster> i have
<frtmonster> what is the apt get command tho
<frtmonster> nm i did it
<frtmonster> this is prolly the 3rd time i install it
<frtmonster> but i'll try anyway
<frtmonster> interesting
<frtmonster> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<frtmonster> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<frtmonster> is only available from another source
<frtmonster> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<frtmonster> hyper_ch: what do you suggest i should do
<grazie> frtmonster: you can either follow the link hyper_ch gave you  or install libdvdcs2 using easyubuntu
<grazie> !easyubuntu | frtmonster
<ubotu> frtmonster: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<robinlinth> Does anybody know a lighter version of Deskbar and Beagle?
* IVBela still can't make vnc work
<frtmonster> ubotu: what about automatix
<frtmonster> er
<frtmonster> grazie: what about automatix
<grazie> frtmonster: I wouldn't recommend automatix
<frtmonster> why not
<frtmonster> everyone recommend it o_O
<grazie> use it then
<robinlinth> frtmonster, it fucks up your system by touching things that are not meant to be touched.
<frtmonster> robinlinth: ok
<frtmonster> ;i
<frtmonster> er
<frtmonster> i have some window in xfce which is out of my reach i can't see the button in the bottom of it to approve it, how can see the entire window or something? (maximizing does not help)
<robinlinth> move it by holding the alt key and dragging the window to where you want it
<frtmonster> robinlinth: wtf, nice, how did you know that
<robinlinth> frtmonster, i use it every day, it's in the manual..
<frtmonster> good 2 know
<robinlinth> Does anybody know a lighter version of Deskbar and Beagle?
<frtmonster> heh i just wanted to install beagle
<frtmonster> are you saying it's bloated?
<frtmonster> my celeron probably wouldn't handle it nice anyway
<robinlinth> it's bloated, yeah..
<robinlinth> too bloated. But there's an alternative, called tracker.
<robinlinth> now for a lighter version of the deskbar.
<joe4444> how do i unmount my ipod?
<grazie> robinlinth: you may also want to look at catfish >> http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=catfish
<robinlinth> grazie, how to get that in xubuntu?
<grazie> robinlinth: erm... that's a source package on the website so you'd need to compile it...I'm sure there's .deb package somewhere though
<frtmonster> how can i check how much room i have left on my hd
<frtmonster> nm
<grazie> joe4444: can you not right click on the ipod icon and select unmount?
<grumpymole> frtmonster: df -h
<zzaza> hi all
<frtmonster> thanks
<joe4444> grazie, i don't even get an ipod icon
<joe4444> the ipod shows "Do not disconnect" but i don't think it's been mounted
<grazie> joe4444: it shouldn't be mount by just plugging in, so unplugging shouildn't be a problem
<joe4444> even tho it says do not disconnect?
<grazie> joe4444: When do you get "Do not disconnect"?
<joe4444> right after i plugged it in
<joe4444> i tried the "reboot" trick (hold MENU and center button) but when it starts up again the do not disconnect message is still there
<grazie> joe4444: where does the message come ... (i don't have an ipod)
<joe4444> on the ipod screen
<joe4444> in windows i could unmount the ipod and the message would disappear but it would continue charging
<joe4444> of course windows probably auto-mounts it
<grazie> it you want to be extra careful you could unplug when powered down
<grazie> joe4444: do you get any icons appearing on your desktop?
<joe4444> i unplugged it while rebooting the ipod
<joe4444> no
<joe4444> when i plug it in, shouldn't i see a new device in the list when i run the "mount" command?
<joe4444> or does that only show devices already mounted?
<grazie> joe4444: Application > Settings > Desktop Settings. Is "Allow Xfce to manage ther desktop" checked?
<joe4444> i'm actually in ubuntu now
<joe4444> installed xubuntu then added ubuntu-desktop
<joe4444> can i open desktop settings with a command?
<joe4444> or is it specific to xfce?
<grazie> there may be commands, but I don't what they are. If that setting is unchecked icons may not appear on the desktop
<hyper_ch> hiho
<grazie> hello hyper_ch
<frtmonster> how can i add apps to the applications menu in xfce
<hyper_ch> what's up dude?
<hyper_ch> frtmonster: by editing the menu entires
<frtmonster> right click and 'edit menu' ?
<frtmonster> because i don't see the applications there
<joe4444> grazie, well i have a 2nd hard disk that appeared on my desktop automatically
<frtmonster> hyper_ch :)
<TheSheep> frtmonster: it's better to create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<TheSheep> frtmonster: and pressure the app makers to include that file in their application
<frtmonster> mm
<frtmonster> TheSheep: ok
<frtmonster> TheSheep: but where are the folders of the menu located?
<frtmonster> in share/applications?
<TheSheep> frtmonster: they are not folders, they are 'categories'
<TheSheep> frtmonster: you specify them in the .desktop files
<frtmonster> TheSheep: i can't access them from sunar?
<frtmonster> is ee
<TheSheep> frtmonster: see some of the existing ones
<frtmonster> ok
<frtmonster> thunar*
<frtmonster> thanks
<frtmonster> TheSheep: i'm in share/applications - whta is the name of the file
<TheSheep> frtmonster: for which app?
<frtmonster> i see
<frtmonster> file.desktop is a shortcut?
<frtmonster> sec i'll open it with a text editor
<frtmonster> mm
<frtmonster> how can i check how much RAM i have
<frtmonster> free -m
<frtmonster> i have a celeron laptop with 185 ram, how much swap should i set, i want to tweak it according to here - http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<hyper_ch> frtmonster: hmmm, normally it's 2-3 times of your ram... I guess I'd set about 500mb
<frtmonster> hyper_ch: i'm talking about  /etc/sysctl.conf  how much should i set vm.swappiness
<hyper_ch> no clue
<frtmonster> cool
<looping_> hyper_ch: hello, from which part of Switzerland are you from?
<hyper_ch> looping_: why?
<hyper_ch> Je ne suis pas Suisse Romand
<looping_> ok
<looping_> je suis n  genve
<hyper_ch> and I was born in solothurn
<ice_world> if i install something with synaptic packet manager, how can i find it later? :p
<Blais1> lo all
<Blais1> I'm trying to access a windows machine from Xubuntu, can anyone explain to me the most straight forward way to do this?
<hyper_ch> Blais1: VNC
<Blais1> oh really?
<Blais1> I just want to browse the shared folders
<hyper_ch> Blais1: well, depends on what you want
<Blais1> can't I use Samba?
<hyper_ch> you can
<hyper_ch> grazie: you're here?
<grazie> hyper_ch: yes
<hyper_ch> grazie: you got vbox running on feisty?
<grazie> hyper_ch: never tried.....did all my feisty testing on ppc
<hyper_ch> ah ok
<hyper_ch> I just wonder whether I shall try to the edgy .deb or use svn and compile it on my own
<Blais1> How about Linneighbourhood?
<hyper_ch> Blais1: what about it?
<Blais1> it's a program I found in the package Manager that apparently lets me browse Windows Networks
<Blais1> that's I may be on
<hyper_ch> then try it
<Blais1> I don't trust everything I see on Synaptic package Manager
<Blais1> well it seems to work
<frtmonster> hey again
<frtmonster> i try to open a midi file with 'kmid' and it says some other program uses the /dev/sequencer/ - what's the prob here?
<frtmonster> ugh, how can i stop the touchpad in the laptop from working?
<R[a] ndom> frtmonster, hammer?
<R[a] ndom> honestly no idea, but I was using a dell the other day that made me want to kill.  when I typed my palms would touch the touchpad and the cursor would get relocated
<R[a] ndom> so I can see how you'd want to kill it
<frtmonster> nevermind :)
<spasticteapot> Anyone here?
<spasticteapot> And, if so, could they tell me if Xubuntu-Fiesty is availible yet for download?
<looping_> spasticteapot: I think it's available in beta
<spasticteapot> Cool.
<lesshaste> can someone remind me where I can set the hibernate/sleep options?
<spasticteapot> If I install Xubuntu Unstable, will it turn into Feisty Stable if I run the update program after it's released? Or do I need to reinstall (again)?
<lesshaste> I want to stop i sleeping when I close the lid of my laptpo
<lesshaste> hello ?
<spasticteapot> No idea, sorry.
<lesshaste> :((
<looping_> lesshaste: nothing inthe parameters menu?
<lesshaste> looping_, where is that?
<looping_> spasticteapot: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/
<looping_> lesshaste: for me, at the top of xfce menu.
<lesshaste> the Applications menu?
<looping_> spasticteapot: usually, you don't have to reinstall in order to get from beta to release
<looping_> lesshaste: yes
<looping_> you have something like "Parameters" or else. It's in french for me. "Settings" maybe ?
<lesshaste> I found the settings menu
<lesshaste> there isn't anything about hibernation is there ?
<looping_> if your laptop was correctly detected by the install system, you should maybe have a menu like ACPI or something like that...
<ormiret> lesshaste: the low level settings are in /etc/acpi/, if you're running something like gnome-power-manager that will be where to set it.
<lesshaste> ormiret, I am running gnome-power-manager
<ormiret> right click on it and select preferences then
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<ormiret> actually loks like left click gets the same menu...
<neozen> got a question guys
<neozen> how can I get linux to display a history of logins
<neozen> as in... who logged in when.... from where... and how long they were logged in
<ormiret> look in /var/log/auth.log
#xubuntu 2007-03-13
<looping_> going to bed
<looping_> bye all
<neozen> O.o
<neozen> thankee ormiret
<ormiret> happy to help.
<neozen> so what's auth.log.0?
<neozen> root's log?
<ormiret> an older version of auth.log, there may even be compressed even older versions with higher numbers
<neozen> yes... there are
<neozen> how much is usually stored in a log?
<neozen> *what period of time
<ormiret> not sure, it's probably in the config for logd
<cycro> hello
<spasticteapot> Is Xubuntu Feisty based on XFCE4.4?
<neozen> yes
<neozen> the stable one
<neozen> whee!!!!
<neozen> allo vidd
<neozen> no news yet mon
<neozen> sorry
<neozen> no one in my group is using that card
<vidd_laptop> neozen, im using ndiswrapper =[
<neozen> ok
<neozen> that might be the only way
<vidd_laptop> no...not ok...darn
<neozen> that works consistently
<vidd_laptop> if you call having to switch to dhcp and back to static every time i boot "works consistantly"....
<neozen> lol
<neozen> put it in a script
<vidd_laptop> i will really have to look into the cost/benifit of replacing this wifi card with a linux freindly one
<vidd_laptop> i think im going to format and install dapper...get the bcm working, then dist-upgrade thru to fiesty
<vidd_laptop> hopefully that will be the LAST time i need to re-install
<neozen> yeah.... about that
<ormiret> why dapper and not edgy?
<vidd_laptop> if im lucky, the fwcutter in the dapper repo's have NOT been upgraded to the BROKEN ones like edgy
<neozen> I don't think I'll even bother with a dist-upgrade
<neozen> ....I'll just whack out root and install again
<neozen> been meaning to separate my home anywya
<neozen> *anyway
<vidd_laptop> my bcm worked great the *fifth* install of dapper.....and worked the 9th with edgy.....
<vidd_laptop> but i KNOW how to do it this time.....
<vidd_laptop> as long as the program is OLD enough in the repo's....it SHOULD install like a charm in dapper
<vidd_laptop> is there any way to get an OLDER version that WAS in the repo's, or do they replace them when they update?
<ormiret> what is fwcutter? (trying to think what the dependencies would be like to install an older version in edgy/feisty)
<vidd_laptop> it is the firmware cutter tool needed to get the BCM43xx wifi cards to work
<ormiret> you can pull older versions from packages.ubuntu.com if they aren't in the repos for the release you're using.
<vidd_laptop> I think it is in multi- or univerce
<vidd_laptop> its not a base package
<vidd_laptop> =]  otherwise, id just get it off the cd!
<ormiret> you might have to take the source package and build it yourself, but you should be able to use an older version
* vidd_laptop will have to go hunting
<ice_world> why do i still have a folder named oem in /home ?
* vidd_laptop wonders if his key-hunting licence will suffice to cover him for source code hunting, or if he needs a new one?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, cuzz you didnt delete it?
<ice_world> i haveto do that manually?
<vidd_laptop> acually....i dont know why its still there
<ormiret> looks like you should be able to get away with the binary package, the dependencies are fairly straight foward.
<ice_world> thought it went away after i did that command to prepare for the "Users" first boot
<vidd_laptop> maybe it has an awesome recovery tool in it
<vidd_laptop> what's in it?
<ice_world> its empty :p
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *wave* all.
<g333k_work> hi, where are the autostart apps in xfce?
<cellofellow> a script edited with Applications > Settings > Autostarted Applications
<ice_world> anyone know a good guide on how to setup an ftp server? im going mad over here
<g333k_work> cellofellow, can I do it by a conf file?
<cellofellow> maybe
<g333k_work> cellofellow, what file is it?
<cellofellow> it'd be in ~/.config/xfce4 somewhere
<cellofellow> ice_world: sorry, no ideas on FTP.
<neozen> question guys
<cellofellow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> point taken
<neozen> I need a way to access the web front end of a linksys router from the terminal
<neozen> lynx says their front end has bad html
<cellofellow> links2 will work
<neozen> it'll display the submit button?
<cellofellow> links2 will even do graphics in x (xlinks2) or the console framebuffer (links2 -g)
<cellofellow> yeah, works pretty well
<R[a] ndom> I just tried
<R[a] ndom> links2 -g did a good job of messing up my console
<cellofellow> you have the kernel framebuffer all set up?
<R[a] ndom> if ubuntu doesnt do it by default, nope.
<cellofellow> add vga=792 to the boot params in /boot/grub/menu.lst to get is set.
<cellofellow> it doesn't, unfortunately.
<cellofellow> reset should fix your console.
<R[a] ndom> just added a -mode and it works fine
<R[a] ndom> 'cept mouse doesnt work
<cellofellow> you need gpm running for mouse
<neozen> cello: I'll be using this on a server
<neozen> ..I access it only through ssh
<neozen> links2 will work properly in this situation?
<neozen> ie... text mode through a terminal
<neozen> ?
<R[a] ndom> yeah, dont worry about the graphics
<R[a] ndom> and itll work no prob
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, ftp server how-to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server
<neozen> ok... thankee random
<neozen> how do I tell it to only run in text mode
<neozen> ie.... don't load up X
<R[a] ndom> links2
<R[a] ndom> no -g
<neozen> ARG
<neozen> still isn't displaying the submit
<neozen> router version 4.71.1
<neozen> ...but..... good news is... looks like I can still submit
<neozen> lol
<neozen> thanks guys
<neozen> incidently.. just tried it out with elinks as well
<neozen> and that works
<neozen> and has fewer dependancies
<neozen> ..thanks much all
<BFTD> hey all
<vidd_laptop> what up BFTD
<BFTD> hey
<vidd_laptop> did you need help with someting?
<BFTD>  Idid
<BFTD> but its fixed now
<vidd_laptop> damn! are we good or what....we can help telepathicly!
<Eagle_101> lol :D
<BFTD> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Eagle_101> what other tricks that bot have?
<Eagle_101> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ice_world> why does the clock say 00:49 when i edit it to be 01:49
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, what DATE do you have it at?
<ostbagarn> 13/03/07
<ostbagarn> <--- ice_world from the xbuntu box
<vidd_laptop> its the daylight savings time thing
<ostbagarn> thats today? :O
<vidd_laptop> it was earlier
<ostbagarn> earlier?
<vidd_laptop> try setting it to 0249
<vidd_laptop> sunday morning
<vidd_laptop> wait...that wouldnt be right
<vidd_laptop> why dont you set it to auto-update date and time from one of the world servers?
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn / ice_world .... did you see my info for how to set up an FTP server?
<ostbagarn> dont think so
<vidd_laptop> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server
<ostbagarn> and the syncronize thing is on
<vidd_laptop> then check your time zone and you should be golden
<ostbagarn> hehe ok
<vidd_laptop> if your time zone is off then the auto-sync will set it off
<vidd_laptop> and where are you that it is ten to 1?
<vidd_laptop> england?
<vidd_laptop> hey kalikiana
<kalikiana> hi vidd, what's up? :)
<vidd_laptop> nothing much....
<vidd_laptop> just trying to help out
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, was the time zone off?
<vidd_laptop> i hate when ppl dont tell you if your suggestions do or dont work =[
<vidd_laptop> 0_-
<ormiret> jut assume you've fixed all the problems in a person's life unless they tell you otherwise :)
<vidd_laptop> i prefer that they TELL me i ^%$^&%'ed up thier system or made thier day....helps when i advise the NEXT guy
<vidd_laptop> getting no acknowledgement instills fear your system blew up and you CANT respond!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> so is your time thing fixed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Don't be so impatient - he could just be paying for pizza delivery.
<kalikiana> or he met the girl of his life in this very moment bringing him the pizza. ;)
<neozen> anyone here use openwrt or ddwrt on their router?
<vidd_laptop> lol PuMpErNiCkLe or he could be attacking his box with an axe!
<vidd_laptop> neozen, what is that?
<neozen> free firmwares for various SOHO routers/switches/access points
<vidd_laptop> neozen, i use a linksys router.... completely open source code
* vidd_laptop had 2 of them....then he bricked one
* vidd_laptop has a hard time flashing things.....he either gets arrested or bricks the device
<kalikiana> vidd, why do you get arrested for flashing?
<vidd_laptop> wb tesuki_
<vidd_laptop> think ppl...not hardware kalikiana
<vidd_laptop> -_-
<vidd_laptop> no comment?
* Sultanovich say hi
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Sultanovich
<vidd_laptop> hello atarinox
<Sultanovich> what is wave?
<vidd_laptop> a gesture of salutation using the hand and arm
<kalikiana> !wave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> Someone should teach him what you just said, vidd
<vidd_laptop> lol kalikiana
<vidd_laptop> about *wave* or flashing?
<neozen> lol @ vid
<atarinox> anybody know why i'd be experiencing some serious memory leaks with firefox on Ubuntu?
<atarinox> any common causes
<atarinox> or is it just firefox 2.0
<kalikiana> a crash once per week is normal ;)
* vidd_laptop does not know of any
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Firefox isn't the most memory-friendly program, but it can be made worse by plugins.
<atarinox> hmm well i setup swiftfox through automatix
<atarinox> maybe that has something to do with it
<vidd_laptop> althow java locks up after about 18-20 hours
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, what part of pa you from?
<vidd_laptop> nice to see another resident of this great state!
<vidd_laptop> (commonwealth...whatever)
<ice_world> pa, thats pensylvania?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<kalikiana> atarinox, so try the original firefox - but don't forget to tell us about it :)
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: from state college
<vidd_laptop> cool...im near Allentown
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: originally lancaster
<vidd_laptop> my gf is from there!
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: cool, i've got some friends in the lehigh valley
<vidd_laptop> that area anyway
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, awesome....ya got another! ;)
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, non-linux question.....are they REALLY com-castic? ...and is that a GOOD thing?
<vidd_laptop> wb magic_ninja
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: don't know who 'they' are
<magic_ninja> sup vidd_laptop whats up
<vidd_laptop> your cable provider
<atarinox> haha oh
<atarinox> is comcast a local provider?
<vidd_laptop> they arent avalable here yet...but they are getting closer all the time
<atarinox> ehh, it's alright
<atarinox> we've had some issues
<vidd_laptop> they provide YOUR internet IP
<atarinox> ah yeah
<vidd_laptop> ice_world, is your time working right now?
<neozen> vidd: indeed
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, just like the evil phone company provides mine
<neozen> and though they seem to be using DHCP... my address hasn't changed in.... oh... over a year
<Sultanovich> thanks vidd_laptop, are you here?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<neozen> despite constant router reboots and modem power cycles
<neozen> itsa cooooool
<ostbagarn> vidd_laptop,  nope
<ostbagarn> ill wait untill 03:00 tho
<neozen> and ... they allow incoming ports
* neozen dances
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, is your time zone set right?
<vidd_laptop> neozen, i wish The Evil Phone Company did
<vidd_laptop> verizon should change its name to TEPC
<ostbagarn> it is
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: we didn't switch over to comcast internet til a few months ago
<atarinox> Adelphia was bought out I believe
<vidd_laptop> oh wonderful.....
* vidd_laptop forsees MORE issues for my customers in the near future
* vidd_laptop works for a local dial-up/DSL provider
<vidd_laptop> perhaps i should say reginal.....we bought out so many others.....
<atarinox> i would be willing to switch to dsl but comcast ends up being cheaper w/ the cable tv/internet packages
<ostbagarn> dsl
<ostbagarn> lawl
<vidd_laptop> although the LAST buy-out is a nightmare.....
<vidd_laptop> their equiptment goes down more often then a woman of ill repute at a policical convention!
<neozen> lol
<ostbagarn> sounds great
<neozen> well, in the chicago area, comcast appears to be using all of at&t
<neozen> 's old equipment
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, thats cuzz YOU dont work there
<ostbagarn> hehe :
<ostbagarn> P
<cookie> hi everyone, I just installed xubuntu lastnight and could not have my sound working
<cookie> anyone has any idea about this problem?
<neozen> cookie: possibly
<neozen> model of soundcard?
<vidd_laptop> laptp with an external volume switch?
<cookie> I am a newbie to xubuntu and linux os !
<neozen> well... welcome
<neozen> ...what model is your soundcard?
<neozen> windows should've told you that
<cookie> humm, I dont know it now
* neozen slumps
<neozen> lol
<vidd_laptop> run lspci and post the output in pastebin:
<neozen> paste the output of lspci
<cookie> should there be any pointer where I can download driver?
<vidd_laptop> !paste | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> ......we need to know what model of sound card
<neozen> we can locate the relavent driver and docs
<neozen> *relevant
<cookie> i see
<cookie> thanks, I'll check that out and get back later.
<neozen> .....................
<neozen> ok
<vidd_laptop> cookie .... wait
<cookie> yes!
<vidd_laptop> you need to run lspci....
<cookie> ok
<neozen> get to a terminal
<vidd_laptop> and post the output
<neozen> its in the applications menu
<vidd_laptop> on the site shown to you by ubotu.....and put the url here
<cookie> ok, understood.
<cookie> thanks.
<neozen> you're welcome
<neozen> now run the command
<ormiret> vidd_laptop, neozen: you two are managing quite a good double act :)
<vidd_laptop> whew....for a sec i thought HE THOUGHT that link was the solution!
<neozen> to copy just select the stuff in the terminal (there will be quite a bit) ... and to paste just whack the middle mouse button.... or, if you don't have a middle button, both mouse buttons at the same time
* vidd_laptop will back off....so the poor guy dont get too confused
<neozen> ok
<vidd_laptop> too many cooks and all that
<neozen> aye
<neozen> ...so... he hasn't run it yet
<neozen> .....I think we have a winner
<neozen> either that..... or very, very busy
<vidd_laptop> maybe he is having issues copying all the output
<neozen> ....possibly
<vidd_laptop> or he may be trying to use [ctrl] [c]  to copy
<neozen> hmm... the default xubuntu terminal doesn't seem to have a select all option
<neozen> well.... I did post how
<neozen> perhaps he just hasn't checked
<cookie> hi
* neozen pokes cookie with a stick
<neozen> hoallo
<vidd_laptop> cookie, you having issues copying the out put?
<cookie> I am back, guess you guys are talking about me
<cookie> heheh
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> wondering how you're doing
<vidd_laptop> we thought you dropped or something
<cookie> sorry, I have not checked it out yet. I am at the office now
<neozen> since you haven't posted the output yet
<cookie> and my personal mashine is at home
<neozen> aaaaaah
<vidd_laptop> ah...work IS important
<cookie> which I can do it after work today
<neozen> ok
<cookie> but you guys are reall nice.
* neozen shrugs 
<vidd_laptop> so he;s taking notes.....
<neozen> we try
<cookie> I am in Japan now and it is mornig time which I have to work.
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm...japan.....what time is it there now?
<cookie> where are you guys now?
<vidd_laptop> eastern USA
<neozen> chicago, IL USA here
<cookie> 10.54 AM
<cookie> i see
<vidd_laptop> and what time you get home to work on the pc?
<cookie> I will be back in again after 10 hours, but may not meet you guys online
<cookie> time difference.
<neozen> meh
<ostbagarn> sweden, europe here
<neozen> there's always someone here
<cookie> great, hope someone can help.
<neozen> if you poke the channel enough... you'll get someone
<neozen> in the off hours
<vidd_laptop> yeah....10 hours from now.....be almost eight am here
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I'll be awake
<cookie> cool
<neozen> ..though I won't want to be
<cookie> alright, talk later.
<vidd_laptop> neozen, lol
<cookie> gotta get back to work.
* vidd_laptop is off at that time....
<neozen> guess I'll have to set the laptop for auto-smack
<neozen> I miss serial ports
<ostbagarn> why?
<vidd_laptop> neozen, really? why?
<neozen> easier to make custom hardware for
<vidd_laptop> your lappy dont have serial ports?
<neozen> nope
<neozen> ibm doesn't put them on their thinkpads anymore
<ostbagarn> yea i suppose
<vidd_laptop> i just looked....mine dont either!
<vidd_laptop> =\
<neozen> anyone have any luck with any of the cheap usb->serial adapters under linux?
<vidd_laptop> wb neozen
<neozen> brb... class just ended
<vidd_laptop> kk
<ostbagarn> hmm
<atarinox> http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200610301621561280x1024kr1.png ........ is that a desklet in the upper left of that screenshot?
<ostbagarn> its fact that ircing in school isnt good for your grades
<vidd_laptop> must be nice to be able to chat online during the middle of class
<vidd_laptop> indeed it is
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: any idea which one?...i see a few diff desklet options in synaptic
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, looks like he's running beryl
<vidd_laptop> beryl as a wm...not the desklet
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, looks like a weather one
<atarinox> oh ok
<vidd_laptop> and he has another running across the topof his desktop....
<ostbagarn> is this channel stricly for xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> some kind of system monitor
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, not STRICKTLY
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, what question you have?
<ostbagarn> nah its nothing important
<ostbagarn> and its way off :p
<vidd_laptop> is it linux related?
<vidd_laptop> then it s NOT way off
<ostbagarn> nope
<ostbagarn> so ill just forget it
<vidd_laptop> ask anyway....its not like anyone is asking for help ATM
<vidd_laptop> hello paul__
<ostbagarn> allready forgotten
<ostbagarn> bye paul__
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, you better remember....you got me wondering now!
<ostbagarn> hehe
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, you trying a few of those desklets?
* vidd_laptop has no need for desklets....he never looks at the desktop anyway
<ostbagarn> what about cpu graph or wather into in the panels!
* vidd_laptop dont understand the output and has no interest in learning
<vidd_laptop> so there is no need
<atarinox> vidd_laptop: yeah i just got gdesklet off synaptic
<atarinox> doesnt seem to be the same sort of app though
<atarinox> this looks more like a widget
<vidd_laptop> and the weather is unimportant......im inside now
<ostbagarn> im just having it there cus its cool to have :p
<vidd_laptop> atarinox, remember...he has beryl [or compiz]  running
<ostbagarn> might be useful in the summer hto
* vidd_laptop dont need something draining resourses saying that resourses are being drained!
<vidd_laptop> i can already tell you what the weather is going to be like for the next 3 days.....CLIMATE CONTROLLED!!!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<ostbagarn> haha
<ostbagarn> lawls
<ostbagarn> some people do get outside when they go to work/school
<ostbagarn> you dont?
<vidd_laptop> im outside for 3 minutes [max.]  at a time
<ostbagarn> getting the mail?
<ostbagarn> or you just live close to work?
<vidd_laptop> just long enough to brush snow off the car
<ostbagarn> meh
<vidd_laptop> i drive....
<vidd_laptop> the car has climate controls
<vidd_laptop> i work indoors...climate control
<ostbagarn> it will make you cold blooded one day for sure
* vidd_laptop IS cold blooded....
<vidd_laptop> as the old lady when i steal all the blankets at night!
<vidd_laptop> *ask
<vidd_laptop> wb neozen
<ormiret> neozen: re:USB->Serial things: I've used a few and had no problems, plug them in and a /dev/USBttyX appears.
<neozen> nice
<neozen> orm: could you recommend a manufacturer in particular?
* vidd_laptop has no need for serial devices....cereal on the other hand is a MUST!
<ostbagarn> oh really
<ostbagarn> what brand?
<vidd_laptop> dont matter
<ostbagarn> you lived where again?
<neozen> me?
<neozen> chicago
<vidd_laptop> cheep, generic brands work just fine
<vidd_laptop> pa
<ostbagarn> pa is south of hawaii innit
<neozen> LOL
<vidd_laptop> ah...no
<ostbagarn> hehe
<ostbagarn> i actually knew that
<ostbagarn> i dont know where in the us it is tho
<ostbagarn> im guessing east side
<vidd_laptop> about 80 miles west of New York City.....maybe 100
<vidd_laptop> you targeting a nuke?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<ostbagarn> indeed
<ostbagarn> its due any minute now
<ostbagarn> id eat thoose cereals now if i were you, you might now get another chance
<vidd_laptop> acually...THAT sort of humour is frowned upon in these parts
<ostbagarn> frowned?
<neozen> ormiret: can you recommend a particular manufacturer or chipset I should look out for?
<vidd_laptop> frown.....=[
<ormiret> neozen: no idea actually, I just found 4 in the parts cupboard and not one of them has a brand on it - I've yet to find one that doesn't work though.
<ostbagarn> neozen, what kind of english is it they talk over there in pa?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> awesome
<neozen> I want to plug in my decrepit palm
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, how should he know....he's like 600 miles west of me
<neozen> which only has a serial cradle
<neozen> ...not to mention... I've always wanted to make a piece of hw that holds a string with a rock on the end of it....
<neozen> have it listen for a 1
<neozen> and when it gets one... release the string
<ostbagarn> well its not like you haveto live in an area to know that they talk funny
<vidd_laptop> neozen, your nuts
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<neozen> vidd_laptop.... all I want is a reliable alarm clock
<ostbagarn> lol
<neozen> elevated rocks have been used for alarms since the dawn of time
<vidd_laptop> you must not have downstairs neighboors!
<neozen> heh
<neozen> no
<neozen> no I don't
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, whats wrong with my english?
<ostbagarn> you used "frown"
<neozen> ormiret: thankee
<ostbagarn> ill take it back if you explain it
* vidd_laptop speeks two languages: English and moron-ese.....but his English is improving!
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, "frowned upon" is an expresion that means that something is ill-mannered or in poor taste
<ostbagarn> i see
<ostbagarn> http://www.hotellasarenas.com/states/pennsylvania/pa_map.jpg
<ostbagarn> star marks the spot
<atarinox> does conky run that seti networking program automatically by default?...I just enabled the app and there're seti@home statistics there
* vidd_laptop should install that on his desktop...it mostly just sits there all day waiting for ppl to tell it to print
<vidd_laptop> ostbagarn, thats the state all right
* vidd_laptop is on the eastern part of it
<ostbagarn> i see
* kalikiana stares at the wall. Written in snake blood it says "xubuntu-offtopic".
<vidd> now....what do i need to do to get this thing set up to remote in to it from another local machine?
<ostbagarn> we should have some more unrelated talk
<ostbagarn> wouldnt ssh work for that?
<kalikiana> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vidd> probably
<ostbagarn> or maybe it dosent to graphical?
<vidd> kalikiana, so if i just install ssh-server on this machine, i can remote in to it from my laptop?
<ostbagarn> how about an ssh client for the laptop
<ostbagarn> anyway its bedtime
<vidd> that would probably come in handy....
<kalikiana> vidd, If you have a client, just like ostbagarn says, yes :)
<vidd> so i need ssh-server on the desktop....
<ormiret> if the laptop runs linux it probably already has an ssh client
<vidd> what is a low-overhead client?
<ormiret> imaginatively called ssh
* kalikiana hands ostbagarn a pillow.
<ostbagarn> h
<vidd> ormiret, cool....yes...all MY machines run linux....
<ostbagarn> ow kind
<vidd> on two machines left in the house that DONT
<vidd> *only
<ice_world> if its only, how many do you have? :O
* vidd counts on his fingers....
<vidd> 8
<ice_world> lol
<ice_world> how do you need 8?
* kalikiana stuffs another pillow in vidd's face, for suggesting non-linux pc's to exist in his house.
* ormiret boggles at kalikiana supply of spare pillows
<ice_world> aye id say its frown to have that
<vidd> kalikiana, the old lady refuses to abandon her virius magnet!
<ice_world> meh
<ice_world> who ruined my bsg :(
<vidd> and the kid HAS to have his voice chat program that will ONLY work on wind bloze
<ice_world> ventrilo?
<kalikiana> what is a bsg?
<vidd> ice_world, how you guess?
<ice_world> battlestar galactica
<kalikiana> oh :)
<vidd> ice_world, you get it to work in linux?
<ice_world> cus theres like 2 voice chat programs and ones only for win
<vidd> lol
<ice_world> nope
<vidd> and it refuses to work right in wine
<ice_world> well
* kalikiana shivers at the word 'wine'.
<ice_world> cant you setup a teampeak server for him so everyone he knows could switch to that?
<ice_world> since that works for windows and linux
* vidd is of the philosophy "if it wont run native...it dont need to run"
<vidd> his friends just dumped team speak
<kalikiana> Actually Teamspeak should be good, I know many guys who use it.
* vidd agrees
<vidd> but these are teen agers
<ice_world> lol
<ice_world> they want something that north koreans arent allowed to use?
<vidd> TRY getting them to see logic, reasoning, and understanding!
<vidd> thewy just want to player-kill in a mmorpg
<kalikiana> vidd, That's three swear words in one sentence, calm down. :P
<vidd> lol
<ice_world> hehe
<ice_world> more like they wanna pvp in wow?
<vidd> the kid is acually TO'd that his friends have dumped the linux friendly chat and went with the windows only
<ice_world> TO'd ?
<vidd> ice_world, runescape...not wow
<vidd> Ticked Off
<ice_world> hehe i see
<vidd> wow is not linux friendly either
<vidd> anyway....
<vidd> he LIKES linux (now that he has a powerhouse machine)
<ice_world> dosent it run quite nicely on linux?
<vidd> its been running fiesty, and he has had no issues with it
<ice_world> btw is ticked off comparable to pissed off?
<vidd> we had to put a brick in the case....cuzz it almost FLIES
<vidd> ice_world, yes...the "polite" version
<ice_world> hehe isee
<vidd> he had his site up and was logged in in less then half the time that the identical box running XP took
<vidd> we rann them side-by-side....
<vidd> the xp machine was built for a client
* vidd has an older mac that he needs to find a monitor, keyboard and mouse for
<ice_world> older mac = weird vga plug?
<vidd> It will be the first time i ever ran a mac
<vidd> ice_world, weird EVERYTHING plugs
<ice_world> mac seems to be sweet
<ice_world> hehe true
<vidd> looks that way....cant WAIT to slap xubuntu on it!
<vidd> looks like ill get it up JUST in time for them to kill support for its architecture
<ice_world> xubuntu on a mac?
<ice_world> older mac*
<ice_world> that isnt possible is it?
<vidd> of course....what....ya think i'd put OS9 on it?
<ice_world> didnt know linux had support for thoose ibm cpus
<vidd> yeah
<ormiret> linux has support for loads of far wierder CPUs
<vidd> well...from what i understand
<ice_world> does cyrix count as far weirder?
<vidd> ppc arch i think
<vidd> ^^^for the older mac
<ormiret> I think cyrix are x86 compatible, or am I thinking of something else?
<ice_world> anyway i have my bsg proper now so ill be going for real nwo
<ice_world> yea youre probably right
<ice_world> windows can run on it so
<vidd> like THAT is a PLUS!
<ice_world> hehe
<ormiret> :)
<ice_world> more like stating that it hasto be x86 compatible?
<ormiret> yes, though I think there are Itanium windows versions?
<vidd> no...more like saying that you can put just about any piece of *&%*& on it
<ice_world> its doing service as a monowall routern now tho
<ice_world> lol
<vidd> with WINDOWS?
<ice_world> m0n0wall is like a linux router
<vidd> ok....
* vidd was going to say......
<ice_world> btw
<ice_world> what do you use for your 8 computerS+
<vidd> running a firewall device with a M$ OS is like putting a screen door on a submarine!
* vidd LIKES his toys
<ice_world> screen door
<ice_world> is it that weird second door you got in the use
<vidd> ice_world, not much ATM.....
<vidd> ice_world, huh?
<ice_world> talking about the screen door
<vidd> a screen door on a submarine will let all the water in...and not keep it out
<ice_world> lol
<ice_world> indeed
<vidd> just like a firewall device running on a M$ OS
<ice_world> but im not sure i know exactly what a screen door is
<ice_world> so i want to know
<atarinox> noob question....is there a general directory to find config files for apps
<vidd> a screen door is the door that instead of being made of solid wood or metal, has a wooden or metal frame and a screen covering the central part....
<ormiret> atarinox: the man page for the app should say.
<ice_world> good
<joe4444> hmmm
<ice_world> then it was what i thought it was
<vidd> that way in the summer, you can let the breeze through, and kepp the flying insects out
<ice_world> hehe
<ice_world> you got lots of that? insects?
<vidd> in the countryside you do
<joe4444> anyone know why running "rmmod ehci_hcd" would actually enable usb2 devices to mount?
<ice_world> vidd you answer him
<ice_world> ill go watch bsg
<joe4444> isn't that module supposed to enable usb2?  it seems strange that removing it makes usb2 work
<vidd> if i KNEW what he was TALKING about i might
<vidd> joe4444, maybe the command is an ITERFACE with the device
<ormiret> joe4444: are they running full speed or falling back to USB1?
<joe4444> hmm, not sure
<vidd> and buy removing it, it is no longer a periferal (like a printer) but an HD
<vidd> *HDD
<vidd> just a thought...i dont know for sure
<atarinox> is anybody familiar with conky?...do you know if there is a config file I can edit to add/remove certain stats, or do i have to recompile? not much help in the #conky channel
<vidd> *wave* xubuser
<xubuser> hi vidd
<joe4444> it appears to be transferring @ usb2 speeds (2.2mb in < 1.0s)
<joe4444> but the usb key is read only =(
<vidd> hmmm....E: Package ssh-server has no installation candidate
<vidd> ah....openssh-server!
<joe4444> and my ipod seems to be falling back to usb1.1
<vidd> ok...server installed....how do i remote in?
<joe4444> but "rmmod ehci_hcd" was the only way i could get ubuntu to recognize the ipod
<kalikiana> Is there a way to minimize a window with the mouse only?
<joe4444> the minimize button...?
<kalikiana> I mean without that button.
<joe4444> or maybe mouse gestures (i've never used them)
<ormiret> joe4444: I'm not sure how to debug this, you should probably file a bug and get help from the developer.
<vidd> kalikiana, right click the title bar and choose [minimize] 
<kalikiana> So I need it w/o a clickable button and w/o a menu.
<joe4444> have you looked into mouse gestures?
<kalikiana> Not yet, since everything else (except close) works.
<vidd> no clickable button and no menu....
<joe4444> i'm not really familiar with them, but that sounds like what you want
<kalikiana> For Shading I use the wheel, double for maximizing, middle for put-to-background.
<vidd> you can [alt] [tab]  to other windows....
<joe4444> afaik mouse gestures allow you to perform pre-defined actions by moving your mouse in certain patterns, similar to keyboard shortcuts
<vidd> have you TRIED right clicking the title bar? kalikiana ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: Which kernel version are you running?
<joe4444> latest i think
<joe4444> 2.6.17-11
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<joe4444> i only installed ubuntu a couple days ago
<kalikiana> vidd, I sure know the context menu, I just prefer the very quickest way
<joe4444> and updated immediately
* vidd is running 2.6.20-9
<kalikiana> vidd, So as a result I don't often use title bar buttons or menus.
<kalikiana> vidd, Which gives me the special option to use the BeOS skin. ;)
<joe4444> apt-get doesn't show any kernel updates for me...?
<ormiret> vidd is probably running feisty.
<vidd> kalikiana, ah...maybe you could PROGRAM the right mouse button  (double-click perhaps) to minimize?
<vidd> ormiret, i am
<joe4444> oh
<joe4444> then i guess i have the latest EDGY kernel =)
<BFTD> joe4444 what does "uname -a" say?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: Yeah.  I was just asking because there was a kernel patch submitted a few releases ago to deal with some usb-related issues in some BIOSs.
<joe4444> 2.6.17-11
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you reload ehci_hcd, does it continue working, or go back to the original state?
<joe4444> modprobe?
* joe4444 is fairly new to linux
<vidd> joe4444, dont feel bad....we ALL were once!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yeah
<joe4444> sudo rmmod ehci_hcd    will automatically mount my ipod
<joe4444> sudo modprobe ehci_hcd    then unmounts my ipod
<PuMpErNiCkLe> modprobe -r to remove, modprobe (without arguments) to add.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Odd.
<ormiret> what do you get in dmesg when you plug the ipod in with ehci_hdc loaded?
<joe4444> one sec...
* vidd is not overly surprised...it IS a MAC device after all =] 
<vidd> or should i say apple...which MAKES MAC
<joe4444> yeah well i only used it with windows before, so the fs is fat32...if that makes a difference
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It shouldn't have a negative impact.  FAT has better support than HFS, which is what a 'macpod' uses.
<vidd> so...now that i have openssh-server installed...what do i do to remote in? do i have to change any settings?
<joe4444> ssh user@server
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/HFS/HFS+/
<vidd> will that give me terminal only? or X as well?
<joe4444> ok, pasting dmesg output after i connect the ipod when ehci_hcd is enabled...
<ormiret> that gets you a terminal ssh -X gives you terminal from which you can start X apps
<vidd> ormiret, but i can ACUALLY get the live desktop?
<joe4444> http://dpaste.com/6766/
<ormiret> vidd: no, you want vnc or similar for that.
<vidd> s/ i can/can i
<vidd> so i need a vnc server and a vnc client
<ormiret> yes
<joe4444> ubuntu comes with a vnc client
<joe4444> well, not sure about xubuntu
<vidd> can someone recomand a lite vnc server? (and client for that matter)
<ormiret> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54419 in linux-source-2.6.15 "usb change between 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26 breaks working setup" [High,Confirmed] 
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, then as soon as i run "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" the ipod is mounted within 5-10 seconds and Music Player opens ready to play songs from my ipod
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It looks like a mess involving a bunch of different components.
<ormiret> hmm, I thought there was on in that, I've heard good things about tightVNC but never actually used it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Temp solution is to add 'irqpoll' to your boot options in Grub.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> irqpoll is not the best of solutions, but it seems to have worked for others.
<joe4444> hmm, how do i go about doing that?  and what exactly does it do?
<joe4444> is that the blacklist solution?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, that just prevents the module from loading.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> This should, ideally, let the module work as intended.
<joe4444> the irqpoll option?  how do i implement that?
<vidd> once the vncserver is installed...do i need to run it...or does it run automaticly?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd: You'll probably need to run it.
<ormiret> you probably need to run it but 'ps ax | grep vnc' will tell you
<vidd> ok ty
<Odd_Bloke> '/etc/init.d/<something> start' where <something> probably starts 'vnc'...
<vidd> 19327 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep vnc
<vidd> what does that mean?
<ormiret> the only process running with vnc in the name is the process looking for vnc
<joe4444> i think that's showing that you just executed "grep vnc"
<vidd> ic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: To try it temporarily, reboot and hit 'esc' once you see that Grub is loading.  You'll see a list of boot options.  Using 'e' to edit individual lines, add it to the end of the 'kernel' line, and then boot.
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, any idea if this problem is resolved in feisty?
<Odd_Bloke> vidd: Which means you need to start it, see above.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> To add it permanently, add it to the same line in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<joe4444> so just add a line with "irqpoll" ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: Not sure.  There's been a lot of kernel changes for Feisty, particularly relating to storage, but the bug isn't marked 'fixed'.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: No, just add it to the end of the kernel line.
<joe4444> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash irqpoll
<joe4444> like that?
<vidd> wonderful...i installed tightvnc-server....but i cant seem to load it
<vidd> i got it
<vidd> =] 
<joe4444> how?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: Yeah, like that.  If you want to see more of what's happening at boot, remove the 'splash' and 'quiet' options.
<joe4444> kaptengu, thanks
<joe4444> i'll try that and see if i get usb2 speed
<joe4444> heh, i mean "k, thanks"
<joe4444> tab-completion
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^^
<cclampblues> WHATS UP
* vidd is off to test!
<vidd> hey cclampblues
<cclampblues> i got a style question for yall
<cclampblues> hey vidd
<cclampblues> how do you change the transparency of windows or panel on xfce
<joe4444> irqpoll doesn't seem to help
<joe4444> i'm getting the same errors from dmesg
<ormiret> cclampblues: I think there are compositing settings somewhere, windowmanager, or windowmanager tweaks
<vidd_laptop> ok....i dontget it....i vnc'd in...but i got a grey screen
<vidd_laptop> maybe i should log the box in first!
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, so i guess i won't be able to use my ipod (with any speed) until the ehci_hcd bug is fixed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seems like it.
<ormiret> was it not working without ehci_hcd?
<joe4444> yeah, all kinds of errors from dmesg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You should probably add your story to the bug tracker.
<vidd_laptop> hmmm....still not working
<joe4444> once i removed ehci_hcd the ipod (and usb key) automounted
<Thai-help>  goto
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, can you link me again?  i lost the url when i rebooted
<vidd_laptop> i guess i will need to ssh into the box and turn vnc on?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bug 54419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54419 in linux-source-2.6.15 "usb change between 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26 breaks working setup" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54419
<Thai-help> irc  irc.najeep.com
<joe4444> thanks
<vidd_laptop> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<vidd_laptop> when you sneak in here?
<cellofellow> *wave*
<cellofellow> about 8 mins ago
<cellofellow> no 6
* vidd_laptop is trying to remote into his desktop
<vidd_laptop> not having much luck....just getting a grey screen
<cellofellow> my hard drive is dying and I hope my idea of useing dd to image it over to a spare works.
<cellofellow> who are you trying to connect to?
<vidd_laptop> my desktop on my local network
<cellofellow> I thought your ISP had some weird routing stuff that wouldn't let you run a server.
<vidd_laptop> its all behind my router
<cellofellow> should work great then
<cellofellow> do the boxes have personal firewalls, not just the router firewall protecting you?
<vidd_laptop> yeah...i connect....i just cant SEE anything
<Thai-help> irc irc.najeep.com
<Thai-help> 
<vidd_laptop> just the router
<cellofellow> uh
* mode/#xubuntu [+o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@125.24.219.121]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b Pumpernickle!*@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
<vidd_laptop> Thai-help, this is an english speaking channel
<atarinox> what does it mean to "fork" conky in the background?
<cellofellow> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> atarinox: so it doesn't sit there in the terminal screen doing nothing
<cellofellow> stupid bot
<atarinox> cellofellow: so if i'm autostarting hte app and don't want a terminal open i should change the forking option in the config file to yes?
<cellofellow> if you're using the autostart or the run dialog, makes no difference. Only if you start in a terminal.
<atarinox> oh ok
<cellofellow> lalalala gparted takes forever to check the filesystem at least *3* times during a resize.
<cellofellow> all the actions take no time at all, but the checks take forever, and make my disk click like mad sometimes.
<vidd_laptop> better to be gparted 3 times then "departed" once isnt it???? cellofellow
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> I don't mind the time, but the clicking drives me nuts
<cclampblue1> what can i download that will play windows media video and quick time video?
<cellofellow> w32codecs
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, still there?
<cellofellow> if you're on 32bit PC.
<cellofellow> you can use the Medibuntu repository to get them. Google it I don't have a link ATM.
<joe4444> it seems my USB2.0 thumb drive works just fine under the normal setup (ehci_hcd loaded, no irqpoll)... the problem is limited to my ipod
<joe4444> ...although i don't have any other usb2 devices to test
<cellofellow> usb thumbs usually have no problems whatsoever. iPods are another storry.
<joe4444> b/c thumbs aren't real hard disks?
<cellofellow> because they are flash, and they use a plain, simple USB protocol instead of a mostly proprietary iPod protocol.
<cellofellow> but USB hard drives usually work just fine too.
<joe4444> hmm
<joe4444> would the ipod work better if i use rockbox?
<cellofellow> maybe
<cellofellow> how long will it take to copy a 9GB disk image from one hard drive to another?
<joe4444> a while
<cellofellow> (`sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1`
<cellofellow> well, hos long should I wait?
<joe4444> well i've read that ext3 is slower than ntfs
<ormiret> as long as there is disk activity?
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, you got cows to milk?
<joe4444> the other day i transferred a few dvd iso files (8-10gb total) and it took 20-30 minutes i think
<cellofellow> it's not a file system thing.
<cellofellow> nope, but good idea vidd.
<vidd_laptop> (i didnt thinks so....besides....what farmer gets up @ 10pm to milk cows?)
<cellofellow> cows don't want milked at 10pm anyways.
<vidd_laptop> it IS 10:30 your time...is it not?
<cellofellow> yeah
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, any clue WHY im getting a grey screen while im trying to vnc in?
<cellofellow> you may be using a VNC server that wants to provide access to the current session that isn't running. Or it may want to provide a GDM greeter screen but it isn't configured properly.
<vidd_laptop> what is the command to allow remote login?
<cellofellow> dunno
<vidd_laptop> i have an ssh connection, and i can do CLI on the remote machine
<vidd_laptop> but i just get a grey screen when i try to vnc in
<cellofellow> why not use direct XDMCP or plain X connection? Why VNC?
<vidd_laptop> well...cuzz i want to CONTROL the active desktop
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> which vnc server are you using?
<vidd_laptop> AND i want to see what my kid does on it when he thinks he is unsupervized
<vidd_laptop> um....the one that comes with xubuntu
<cellofellow> one comes with xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> aparently
<vidd_laptop> /usr/bin/vncviewer
<cellofellow> server not client
<cellofellow> which server
<vidd_laptop> oh....
<vidd_laptop> tightvnc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> joe4444: Sorry, I was away.
* mode/#xubuntu [-o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
<cellofellow> hmmm. I think that one is designed to serve a login not the current X session.
<vidd_laptop> gggrrrrr
<atarinox> is there a quick terminal command for viewing the name of my wireless card?
<atarinox> is hte default wlan0?
<cellofellow> x11vnc servs the current session.
<ormiret> atarinox: iwconfig ought to tell you/
<BFTD> is there some program that can record from a mic?
<cellofellow> audacity
<BFTD> nice
<BFTD> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<vidd_laptop> lol....i just rebooted my remote machine
<vidd_laptop> hmmm....seems i can remote in without logging in....
<cellofellow> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1
<cellofellow> dd: writing to `/dev/hdb1': Input/output error
<cellofellow> 3008029+0 records in
<cellofellow> 3008028+0 records out
<cellofellow> 1540110336 bytes (1.5 GB) copied, 468.229 seconds, 3.3 MB/s
<cellofellow> make me sad. It did that last time
<cellofellow> exactly the same
<cellofellow> is there some other option I can give dd? like an argument for the -bs option?
<vidd_laptop> is there a way to log in to a remote machine without logging in physically first?
<vidd_laptop> someone put an install disk in the cdrom drive
<cellofellow> he
<vidd_laptop> now im getting connection refused
<joe4444> PuMpErNiCkLe, just finished posting a reply to that bug report
<vidd_laptop> that means that the box is up but wont let me log in
<joe4444> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54419/comments/21
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54419 in linux-source-2.6.15 "usb change between 2.6.15-23 and 2.6.15-26 breaks working setup" [High,Confirmed] 
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, im in
<cellofellow> oop
<cellofellow> ss
<BFTD> !audicity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audicity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> hrm?
<joe4444> !audacity
<cellofellow> !audacity
<BFTD> what was it called again?
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<cellofellow> audacity.sf.net is the website. It's in repos too.
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, now i have a grey window with terminal open in it
<vidd_laptop> and it's labled X desktop
<vidd_laptop> i type a command...and i see the app
<cellofellow> you got the "Failsafe Terminal" I guess.
<cellofellow> I don't pretend to know anything about VNC.
<vidd_laptop> what is the command to restart the gdm?
<joe4444> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<joe4444> i think
<vidd_laptop> yep....but no dice over vcn
<vidd_laptop> i dont get my menues
<joe4444> hmm
<joe4444> i have tightvnc server set up on my mom's XP machine and it works fine with ubuntu's Terminal Server Client
<joe4444> have you tried using that instead of the tightvnc client?
<vidd_laptop> im using the vnc client that came with xubuntu
<joe4444> Terminal Server Client?
<vidd_laptop> vncviewer
<joe4444> maybe that's only with Ubuntu
<cellofellow> client makes no difference
<vidd_laptop> what is the name of the login window app in system?
<cellofellow> you have server configuration issues
<cellofellow> the command is gdmsetup
<vidd_laptop> i reset it to allow remote x logins
<vidd_laptop> its is booting....
<vidd_laptop> still getting the "fail safe" terminal
<cellofellow> instead of a "greeter" screen?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<vidd_laptop> im reading theguide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH#head-f09843431b09ba40966092f04f15548732d97fed-2
<vidd_laptop> it looks like X is running....and not XFCE
<vidd_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10140
<vidd_laptop> that is the contents of the xstartup script
<vidd> this is me logged in remotely
<vidd_laptop> so i can do what i want....as long as i launch it from the command line
<vidd_laptop> so i need it to be set up so i can access it with xfce
<vidd_laptop> insead of Xdesktop
<Eagle_101> mmm so vidd_laptop you are saying that you are able to access xorg, but not xfce?
<cellofellow> startxfce4 will get xfce running
<vidd_laptop> it apears so
<vidd_laptop> awesome....i have my desktop
<vidd_laptop> oopps i closed the WRONG window
<vidd_laptop> great!
<vidd_laptop> now ihave the desktop background, but no icons or terminl
<BFTD> !xlaxk
<BFTD> !xlack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlaxk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4444> !exlax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exlax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4444> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4444> hah!
<vidd_laptop> !the_body_under_the_floor | joe4444
<vidd_laptop> !the_body_under_the_floor
<joe4444> ?
<vidd_laptop> now if i can just get it to see my ACTIVE desktop!
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: can you run startxfce4 again?
<vidd_laptop> i can now....
<vidd_laptop> i killed the vncserver and restarted it
<vidd_laptop> now, while i cant see what is happening on the active screen....i at least have a basic idea of how it works
<vidd_laptop> i can play with it tomorrow
* vidd_laptop needs some rack time in a MAJOR way!
<vidd_laptop> night all
<hyper_ch> hiho
<dsl1118> hi everyone
<SkippyX> Hullo.
<SkippyX> question re: packages on the xubuntu alternate install disc. I just managed to get debian (sarge) installed on an old lappy I picked up on the cheap.
<SkippyX> I had difficulties installing xubuntu on it. Or puppy linux (for that matter)
<SkippyX> I think I see where I the problem occurred - but I've got debian on it.....
<SkippyX> otoh - the packages included in debian are covered in moss.
<SkippyX> what kind of packages are includeed in xubuntu? I can't seem to find a regular package list.
<hyper> hiho, anyone alive?
<SkippyX> yeah - hyper - I am.
<SkippyX> Not a regular.
<SkippyX> I was just asking about packages in xubuntu. I'm comparing debian (sarge) vs. xubuntu on an old lappy.
<SkippyX> tried to get xubuntu installed - failed, managed debian - and I'm pretty sure I see where I erred on xubuntu - but I'm wondering if it's worth switching.
<hyper> well, you know whether I can make some sort of include in the hosts file?
<SkippyX> Nope. Haven't a clue.
<hyper> SkippyX: hmmm, if it's old I'd rather go for DSL or puppylinux :)
<SkippyX> I really don't want to do DSL - and had problems getting puppy on it. The debian-based distros were hard to install (w/ debian sarge I had to go expert install/netinstall and go w/ the defaults.)
<TheSheep> hyper: no, you can use a DNS server to add more hosts :)
<SkippyX> The other ways all lead to failure at detecting & mounting the CDROM.
<TheSheep> hyper: see man hosts
<SkippyX> 300 MHz, 96 meg machine - runs *Great* w/ debian on it.
<SkippyX> faster than I would have thought. X & xfce.
<TheSheep> SkippyX: did yuo try various kernel options, like acpi=off, noapic, etc. ?
<SkippyX> TheSheep, Yep.
<TheSheep> SkippyX: well, you can always try debian unstable if you want newer packages :)
<SkippyX> TheSheep, I was thinking I could. I'm 1/2way familiar w/ ubuntu (been running breezy on my desktop for a year or so), prior to that it was mdk.
<SkippyX> Debian I'm new to, but it can't be that different than ubuntu.
<SkippyX> I was wondering if I could just do "apt-get update" or some such thing w/ apt to bring it up to Etch.
<TheSheep> SkippyX: yes, you just need to chenge the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheSheep> SkippyX: ubuntu is almost identical to debian in terms of architecture and inner workings
<SkippyX> TheSheep, Great. Then there's little point in going for a reinstall at this point.
<SkippyX> It's only going to be used as a web appliance anyways - something I can take to wifi hotspots to get broadband speeds for d/ls. dial-up at the house.
<TheSheep> SkippyX: I think that with some luck you'd even be able to upgrade debian to ubuntu and vice versa XD
<TheSheep> SkippyX: although it's a stunt
<SkippyX> Sounds like a bit of a stretch for a home user/neophyte like myself.
<SkippyX> Took me 4 tries to get debian (sarge) installed last night. I made mistakes at various points during the first 3 - and learned from my mistakes. 4th time was the charm.
<TheSheep> man learns all his life
<SkippyX> true enough.
<SkippyX> I wonder how current the apps are in the etch repos? I'm sure there are also 3rd party repos for current apps.
<SkippyX> Hmm. Likely something I should be asking in #debian.
<SkippyX> Ok - well, thanks for the pointers & chat. I'm off.
<pdamer> Hey,  I just installed xubuntu on an hp laptop and I am getting random system freezes,  Anyone have hints as what to look for?
<pdamer> At first I thought it was firefox but then it happend when that wasn't running
<hyper> TheSheep: have you tested Xubuntu on a P3 800Mhz with 256MB ram?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<frtmonster> hi, how can i disable my laptop's touchpad?
<hyper_ch> frtmonster: no clue :)
<frtmonster> :>
<frtmonster> hyper_ch: i tried commenting it out in the X11 conf
<frtmonster> but nothing happened aftewards
<frtmonster> you know how to perhaps, tell linux i updated the conf?
<hyper_ch> frtmonster: you have to restart x-server when you change the x11 conf
<hyper_ch> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<hyper_ch> wow, the new bootsplash is really nice :)
<frtmonster> what other good X's like XFCE there are?
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#xubuntu [+o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b %APPRECIATEIT!*@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b %*!*@200.127.56.121]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b appreciateit!*@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b appreciateit!*@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-98-85-89.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: hiho
* mode/#xubuntu [-b fleischwurst!*@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!n=fleischw@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It was time to do some spring cleaning.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: do you know how to activate the multimedia buttons on a notebook?
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!n=tmccrary@*]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* mode/#xubuntu [-o PuMpErNiCkLe]  by PuMpErNiCkLe
* hyper_ch takes operator priviledges from PuMpErNiCkLe
* hyper_ch is evil
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Which notebook?
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: it's an acer travelmate 1410
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: well, question is whether it's possible at all :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Should be possible.
<hyper_ch> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> With `xev`, you can capture keyboard events.
<hyper_ch> that's the only thing that's not working yet on my mom's notebook :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Using the keyboard shortcuts pref pane, you can assign them to commands.
<hyper_ch> I'm not quite following you
<hyper_ch> xev is a program that needs to be installed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It should be installed already.
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: one more thing, can you get this file?  http://icanthack.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/vmnet.tar
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah...
<hyper_ch> it stopped for me... now it works again :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<hyper_ch> yay :) vmware works now again :)
<silya> Hi all! Xubuntu supports philip 190c monitor?
<joe4444> why would removing GIMP also remove ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop?
<TheSheep> joe4444: becayuse gimp is one of the applications installed by default
<joe4444> one of
<joe4444> i don't want to lose all the other apps
<TheSheep> foo-desktop packages are meta-packages that don't really contain anything inside, but instead depend on all the applications that are by default in ubuntu/xubuntu
<TheSheep> you won't loose them
<joe4444> oh ok
<TheSheep> lose
<joe4444> hmm
<joe4444> removing open office says it will remove language-support-en...?
<LastMall> are there any real drawbacks to just installing from the livecd ?
<TheSheep> LastMall: you need at least 192MB ram
<LastMall> yeah, I knew about that.   the livecd install is just easier and if ram requirements are the only real problem, I may just suggest people always use the livecd to install from.
<pleia2> LastMall: the LiveCD install is the recommended way to do the install these days
<pleia2> if you want to do a different install you have to download a whole different iso (alternate)
<Jasperk> hey hi...i am newbie in ubuntu...well in linux in general...i try with slackware a few weeks in this distro use konkeror for navigate into the files of the system but in xubuntu what application i must use...???
<ochosi> anyone here knows how to setup tvout on an old ati rage 128? (i have tv out working in bios, but not in the xserver)
<pleia2> Jasperk: thunar
<Jasperk> pleia2: ok....i use this but this don't show my others partition and HD.....
<TheSheep> Jasperk: navigate to /media
<pleia2> Jasperk: if thunar doesn't have the features you want you can install konqueror
<BFTD> dum dee du,
<BFTD> hey all
<Jasperk> pleia2: i don't know if whould  install konqueror because i use xfce and konqueror work in kde....can you help me....??
<Jasperk> TheSheep: thanks TheSheep.....i don't know that in this directory i whould find my others files.....
<TheSheep> Jasperk: you can mount the disks in any place, but that's where they are mounted by default
<Jasperk> TheSheep: ok....thanks for the info....you know if i whould install konkeror into xubuntu....??
<TheSheep> Jasperk: you can, but it won't look nice and will be slow
<TheSheep> Jasperk: better to learn use Thunar
<TheSheep> Jasperk: especially if you upgrade to feisty when it's out
<TheSheep> (feisty is the next version of ubuntu)
<Jasperk> TheSheep: ahhh ok...i have xubuntu 6.10....
<TheSheep> feisty will be out in April, it's much improved :)
<El_Angelo> what are you guys trying to achieve with xubuntu?
<El_Angelo> like
<El_Angelo> apposed to ubuntu and kubuntu?
<darrend_laptop> anyone using the network settings gui to switch locations?  I'm trying to use it on a laptop that travels to many different network environs and I don't see it executing any scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d and the like when it switches location
<Jasperk> TheSheep: ahhh ok...yeah i read a little about this new release....but i have a another problem and this it that i cann't copy files with thunar....
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<El_Angelo> i'll tell you why i ask this
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<El_Angelo> Xfce is considered as a lightweight alternative for gnome or kde
<El_Angelo> but is xubuntu the lightweight alternative for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: we just like xfce, that's all
<El_Angelo> cause i just installed xubuntu on a dual p3 866Mhz, 512MB rdram, so not the world fastest machine, but also not what you would call slow
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: it should run fine on it, except for firefox, of course
<El_Angelo> but xubuntu is * s * l * o * w * on that machine...
<El_Angelo> really
<El_Angelo> i installed arch and lunar on that machine with Xfce... and it was *smooth*
<El_Angelo> now this is outrageous
<El_Angelo> is there any *tweak* guide? (god i feel like back in the windowsxp times :( )
<colorred> what browser is recommended for slow machines?
<darrend_laptop> colorred: elinks?
<El_Angelo> it's not firefox that is slow... i even didn't start that one yet!
<darrend_laptop> depends how slow :)
<colorred> thats horrible!
<El_Angelo> it's the whole damn desktop
<darrend_laptop> elinks is cool.
<TheSheep> colorred: this is a hole in the market -- generally Opera is pretty fine, or Dillo/w3m if you don't really need graphics
<colorred> I mean 350MHz
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: you must have broken something ;)
<darrend_laptop> colorred: you mean a gui browser?
<colorred> yeah
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: what graphics driver do you use?
<El_Angelo> nv
<El_Angelo> and no i did not turn on compositing
<TheSheep> ok, it should be fast enough
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: doi you have compositing enabled?
<darrend_laptop> colorred: try http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=lightweight+web+browser
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: e.g. do you see shadows around the windows?
<El_Angelo> [17:44:03]     El_Angelo | and no i did not turn on compositing
<TheSheep> ah,. ok
<colorred> ah, the google
<El_Angelo> TheSheep: in case you don't know.. i'm an xfce dev ;)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: cool
<El_Angelo> so i pretty much know what to turn off to speed the damn thing
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: then you probably can look into task list and see what takes all the cpu?
<El_Angelo> but in this case it's not helping.
<El_Angelo> smp ain't disabled by default by any chance?
<TheSheep> afaik no
<TheSheep> I think it's enabled since edgy
<El_Angelo> k
<El_Angelo> feisty thing is what i have installed
<El_Angelo> herd 5 or something
<TheSheep> do you use a _386 or _generic kernel?
<El_Angelo> i don't know
<TheSheep> uname -a
<El_Angelo> i'll check tomorrow
<El_Angelo> machine ain't here
<El_Angelo> but i was just wondering what you were expecting from a machine like that
<TheSheep> hmm... what else can slow it down :/
<El_Angelo> i'll check all settings again tomorrow
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: I'm running xubuntu on a P2 200Mhz with 96MB ram and it's ok
<TheSheep> as long as I don't run firefox or openoffice, of course
<El_Angelo> won't run those
<El_Angelo> though imho with 512MB firefox should be doable
<TheSheep> yes
<El_Angelo> it's what i have in this machine @ home too
<TheSheep> it's more than enough
<El_Angelo> after all xubuntu ain't vista..... right? (unsure)
<El_Angelo> :p
<TheSheep> at least not last time I checked
<TheSheep> although they can fork ubuntu if their native code ain't ready by the release time ;)
<El_Angelo> is beagle enabled on a default xubunut install?
<El_Angelo> or tracker or something alike?
<TheSheep> no mono on xubuntu
<El_Angelo> k
<TheSheep> tracker is there, but I think not installed
<TheSheep> it's still to new
<TheSheep> too
<El_Angelo> k
<El_Angelo> bye
<TheSheep> bye
<TheSheep> wish you luck with your install
<kraut> hi
<kraut> does the installer supports dm-crypt devices?
<darrend_laptop> nobody using the net settings gui??
<slow-motion> hallo#
<lzap> hello, I need a small distro with Firefox2 and GDM for KIOSKs, I have chosen Xubuntu... what is minimal systems req? I have boxes with 128 MB RAM and 1 GB IDE flash drives...
<TheSheep> lzap: xubuntu won't fit
<TheSheep> lzap: at least not the default distribution
<lzap> not good
<TheSheep> lzap: I think that in your case it's better to either start with ubuntu server and add xfce and firefox to it, or choose some distro that allows you to customize much more, like Lunar or Gentoo
<TheSheep> lzap: disk space is the main problem
<TheSheep> lzap: xubuntu ships with everything an user *might* ever need, so it's huge
<lzap> thnx
<TheSheep> lzap: you could also try to make them into ltsp terminals, see the dubuntu documentation
<lzap> evaluting Slax
<KboyKowboy> hey all - i have read through the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions page about the resolution problems xubuntu might have - but i'm not sure which of the problems listed i may have
<KboyKowboy> but... i know my pc is able to run 1024x768, and it is a resolution mentioned in my xconf file... BUT still i cant choose it when adjusting my display in display setings
<KboyKowboy> i tryed to find my pc specs http://www.ciao.co.uk/HP_OmniBook_XE3L__5373335#productdetail
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: have you tried changing your horizontal and vertical sync ranges?
<KboyKowboy> no
<KboyKowboy> where do i do that?
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: the simplest way is to open terminal and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: then you'll be asked some questions, accept the defaults until you get to the monitor configuration
<KboyKowboy> but then i have to choose all sorts of settings for the pc right?! ok... hold on let me try... just backing up my xconf file first
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: another possibility -- your graphics card might be using the regular ram memory for the graphics memory, then you need to set in bios how much it should use
<kraut> does the installer supports dm-crypt devices?
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: it's usually called 'graphics aperture' or something
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: set it  to the highest value possible
<KboyKowboy> uh?!... he he ok... firstly i try the xconf thing - im a little slow ;-)
<TheSheep> I'd try the bios settings first
<KboyKowboy> ok... but i have no clue about that
<KboyKowboy> should i restart and go into the bios then?
<TheSheep> KboyKowboy: yes
<KboyKowboy> trying now ;-)... thanks
<TheSheep> look for 'grapgic aperture' or 'graphic memory size' option, or something like that
<TheSheep> bah
<KboyKowboy> theSheep: nothing like that in the bios
<KboyKowboy> so "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is the next step?!
<TheSheep> yes
<KboyKowboy> ok trying now... i should try and change the refreshrate?!
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> in the wors case you'll see blank screen
<KboyKowboy> it asks me how much memory i would like to alocate for the grafics card
<KboyKowboy> should i try and put a 128 or so there?!
<KboyKowboy> ok - now i'm at the refresh rate part
<KboyKowboy> what should i try and write?! standard is 28-51
<ochosi> just a quick general question: if fullscreen video playback via tvout doesn't run smoothly, is it definitely due to old hardware? (pIII 450mhz, 256ram, atirage128 32mb, 14gb hdd)
<kraut> hello?
<kboykowboy> TheSheep: hmm... ok i messed it up the screen went crazy - now i need a little help on setting it back to what it was before. How do i start up in "text mode" and copy back my xconf.backup file?!
<colorred> try choosing recovery mode in grub
<kboykowboy> ehh... what is grub?!
<colorred> ah. the boot loader. you can choose which kernel to boot. to bring up the menu, hit esc right before it starts booting linux
<kboykowboy> colorred: yes sir ;-) thanks
<ochosi> anyone got an idea how to run xubuntu in minimum config so that video playback on an old machine would run smoothly? (and: do you think the main prob is graphics card, cpu or ram speed?)
<thespaceantelope> Greetings
<thespaceantelope> I'm having a problem with my DVDROM drive. It won't mount.
<KboyKowboy> can anyone help me determind if i have a problem related to the "Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KboyKowboy> if i say my pc is very similar to this one http://www.ciao.co.uk/HP_OmniBook_XE3L__5373335#productdetail
<El_Angelo> is it possible to turn of the interface lock of the "x" sudo used in xubuntu?
<El_Angelo> i mean
<bur[n] er> say what?
<El_Angelo> it's very nice that it asks for a password with i startup synaptic
<bur[n] er> like when gksudo makes the screen go black?
<El_Angelo> but i want still to be able to do other stuff
<El_Angelo> exactly
<El_Angelo> it's ****ing anoying me as hell
<bur[n] er> you can either turn off the asking of the password altogether... or just deal with it ;)
<El_Angelo> really?
<bur[n] er> why wouldn't you want that behaviour?  If you launch synaptic, you want to run synaptic, not something else
<El_Angelo> nothing else?
<bur[n] er> and after you put in your password, you can do anything else
<El_Angelo> well just imagine this.... this will be a stupid example but hey... you'll get it anyway
<El_Angelo> i'm a new user
<El_Angelo> totally have no idea what i'm doing
* bur[n] er is following
<El_Angelo> but i managed installing xubuntu
<bur[n] er> sweeeeeeeeeet
<El_Angelo> i click on "Synaptic package manager"
<El_Angelo> starts asking me for passwords
<El_Angelo> but i have no idea wth the thing is supposed to do
<El_Angelo> i seek help
<El_Angelo> i want to fire up firefox
<bur[n] er> ok... give me a minute here....
<El_Angelo> <wait>
<bur[n] er> new user... opens synaptic and then clicks on firefox to do something else while waiting for synaptic to open... if the password window doesn't make it the focus, you could lose it behind another window... I know you've seen users in windows lose "yes no" questions under things
<bur[n] er> so with the current setup, they cancel the password, or figure it out.  at this point, they've only ever used one password with linux, so it must be it!
<bur[n] er> i hear your point, and it'd be cool to be optional for those in the know, but I like the default behaviour
<Silver2> Is there any tax software for linux?
* bur[n] er just users a sudoers file with "NOPASSWD"
<bur[n] er> Silver2: I have done mine online via turbotax
<bur[n] er> using firefox
<Silver2> k thanks
<bur[n] er> it says it may not be compatible but you can go on anyway... and it worked for me :)
<El_Angelo> bur[n] er: i'm i the first to ask this/
<bur[n] er> El_Angelo: check launchpad or the docs or the wiki?
<bur[n] er> El_Angelo: you're the first I know
<El_Angelo> weird
<El_Angelo> most likely not really your typical user, as i'm actually a dev of another distro... but still :p
* bur[n] er shrugs and claims nothing
<bur[n] er> i'm just an irc idler
<El_Angelo> ok found it out :)
<El_Angelo> gksu --disable-grab
<El_Angelo> does it :)
<El_Angelo> so all that i have to do now is add that :)
<El_Angelo> thnx for all the help bur[n] er ;)
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> anytime... but gksudo is used instead of gksu i think
<bur[n] er> gksudo -g synaptic
<bur[n] er> for example :)   see ya
<El_Angelo> same result :)
<slow-motion> n8
<Mordicus> hello
<Mordicus> Please, is there a way to boot from the liveCD and to install Xubuntu from an external (non bootable) device ?
<TheSheep> Mordicus: yes
<TheSheep> !install | Mordicus
<Mordicus> my cd-rom is too slow and the installation often stalls
<ubotu> Mordicus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Mordicus> thank you, I am reading the doc
<Mordicus> TheSheep: what means "!install" ? a command ?
<Mordicus> my installation freezes but I cannot find the exact reason reading the doc :/
<TheSheep> Mordicus: how much ram do you have?
<Mordicus> 192mo
<TheSheep> does it freeze at 83%?
<Mordicus> no, at 15%
<TheSheep> when you boot from the cd, there is a menu, in that menu there is an option to "check the cd for defects", did you try it?
<Mordicus> I installed fluxbuntu before, but during the partion process, i deleted the partition an  created a new one...
<Mordicus> yes, I checked the CD, no error was found, checksum is ok
<TheSheep> what is the installatro doing when it freezes?
<TheSheep> does it say anything?
<Mordicus> it stops at "detecting file system" (mine is in French)
<Mordicus> the Cd as stopped, and the screen is "freezed"
<Mordicus> I can move the mouse, nothing else
<TheSheep> weird
<Mordicus> *it stopped while "detecting the file system"
<Mordicus> may be my CD-rom is getting old :/
<Mordicus> possible ?
<TheSheep> hardly -- if it passed the test it should be ok
<TheSheep> I'd rather say your drive controller is non-standard and the system hangswhen trying to use it
<Mordicus> well, i checked on another PC, because this one is two slow (CD-rom read slowly)
<TheSheep> aah, check it on the same cd
<Mordicus> huh... really ? (it will take hours :s)
<cycro> helo
<TheSheep> Mordicus: you can try one of the alternate install methods
<Mordicus> i am reading the doc but it's hard -_-
<Mordicus> I'm a newbie to linux
<TheSheep> Mordicus: or just put the hard disk into a faster computer, do the install, put it back and reconfigure x server
<cycro> how do i add 7zip support to xarchiver?
<null__> Mordicus: make sure your CD-ROM drive has 0 errors reading the install CD
<null__> Mordicus: if there is a logical block reading error (meaning a scratch or bad burn) the install will fail
<null__> Mordicus: I burned 3 CD's, at 4x, 4x, 1x, used 3 different CD-ROM drivers, and kept failing.  Turns out I have crappy CD-R's :(
<Mordicus> TheSheep: oh ! that's an idea ! but it's a laptop... but I can try...
<Mordicus> null__: I got the same problem yesterday trying to install Fluxbuntu :(
<TheSheep> ouch, messing with a hdd in a laptop is usually a bad idea :(
<TheSheep> is booting from an usb drive an option?
<Mordicus> but this CD sound OK, mD5 is ok, not error found..
<null__> Mordicus: if you can get to a console and run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' after you edit your sources(!required) you can install from the internet
<Mordicus> the laptop is too old, it can olny boot from Floppy, CD-tom or internal HDD
<null__> Mordicus: what are the specs?  Xubuntu may not work on too old of a laptop
<null__> I tried installing Xubuntu on a 32 MB ram Pentium  MMX laptop last night and it wouldn't install because it didn't have enough ram.
<Mordicus> Celerom 600Mhz, 192 ram, 8mo vram, 40go HDD (with FAT32 partition for Millenium + small partition for Geexbox)
<null__> yeah, that would owrk
<null__> o.0 Millenium?
<TheSheep> Mordicus: I think that there is a program that makes it boot from any device -- it boots first and then loads the boot record from whatever you tell it
<null__> Good god, get rid of that operating system.  it's junk.
<TheSheep> Mordicus: there should be a link in the docs
<Mordicus> TheSheep: yes WinMe, because there is no other light windows OS working for this laptop :s
<null__> Mordicus: xubuntu will work very well
<Mordicus> TheSheep: from ANY device ? you are sure ?
<TheSheep> Mordicus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Mordicus> it is not for booting from the CD-rom only ??
<TheSheep> not sure, but I guess not
<TheSheep> Mordicus: you can also try the minimal cd -- then it will download almost all from the net
<TheSheep> or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<null__> wait, minimal cd?  where's that?
<Mordicus> can I boot with the live CD and type this : "'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ??
<null__> Mordicus: I do not know.
<Mordicus> Smart Boot Won't Work... "SBM appears not to support PCMCIA cdroms" and "SBM also does not appear to recognize external USB CD-ROM drives" :(
<null__> Mordicus: doesn't the live cd have an install option once its running?
<Mordicus> yes it has, it tries to install the files from the system but my PC freezed twice :(
<Mordicus> *from the LiveCD
<null__> i've experienced that problem with many live cd distributions
<Mordicus> I afraid there is an error with grub or something like that...
<null__> an eth0 install seems to be your best bet
<Mordicus> it is the destkop CD
<null__> it's usually a driver incompatibility error i think
<Mordicus> eht0 install ?
<Mordicus> what about Feisty desktop for Xubuntu ? can I try it ?
<grazie> Mordicus: No technical insight from me, but it took 2/3 goes for me to get xubuntu installed on x86.
<odat> anyone able to help with a second hard drive?
<grazie> Mordicus: you can try feisty, but I don't of any specific difference made to it that would help. You'd probably have more success with the alternatie cd although you shouldn't really need it.
<grazie> odat: what's the problem?
<odat> need to setup the fstab to recognize it
<Mordicus> I would like to try the net installation... i am going to use the minimal CD to see
<Mordicus> is there a minimal boot cd for Xubuntu ? or shall use Ubuntu minimal CD ?
<darrend> when I run network-admin on my laptop, I don't get asked for my password (gksudo) but do if I run it on my desktop machine.  Both are edgy.  I vaguely recollect changing something on the laptop a few months back relating to this: any idea what it might have been??
<grazie> Mordicus: ubuntu minimal...same thing for all *ubuntu
<Mordicus> then I type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" from terminal ?
<grazie> Mordicus: once you've got the base system installed
<Mordicus> ok
<Mordicus> btw, I've read somewhere that "ACPI" should be disable before installing... right ? but I can't find the command line anymore :s
<Mordicus> something like : linux ACPI ... (off) just after booting with the CD, before install
<Mordicus> do you see what I mean ?
<grazie> Mordicus: Either 'linux noacpi' or 'linux pci=noapci' ...I can't remember....maybe both work?
<Mordicus> "linux acpi=off" ! :)
<grazie> Mordicus: that's the one :)
<cellofellow> how do I get OpenOffice.org to use GTK widgets instead of Swing? I know that it can do that. It does in GNOME and XFCE. I'm using Fluxbox and it uses Swing instead.
<darrend> cellofellow: aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<cellofellow> I have that though
<darrend> don't know then - worked for me when I installed that.  do you also have openoffice.org-style-industrial installed?
<cellofellow> yeah
<darrend> or try blasting your ~/.ooo-2* directories away in case there's some local override
<cellofellow> I have all the files in place, and it does work when using xfce4, it's just a matter of loading those files.
<cellofellow> darrend: I think that what I NEED is a local override
<cellofellow> OOo has no gui option in the preferences for picking which GUI toolkit you want.
<Mordicus> 17% without freezing ! :D
<Mordicus> Question : does Feisty Fawn for Xubuntu is ready? I see it can be downloaded... O_O
<cellofellow> Betas
<cellofellow> Alphas
<Mordicus> ok :(
<Mordicus> what it will change ?
<cellofellow> it's not "stable" (declared finished and not going to change) yet.
<Mordicus> I mean... which new features with the next release?
<cellofellow> xfce4.4 stable, linux 26.20, new artwork. As far as I know that's it.
<Mordicus> ok ! :)
<Mordicus> BTW... how to install linux driver on Xubuntu ? :/
<Mordicus> I found linux drivers for my video card I think...
<Mordicus> but I don't know how to install them...
<cellofellow> ATI?
<Mordicus> no, Trident Blade 3D 8mo Vram
<cellofellow> Source code or binary?
<Mordicus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tridentfb/
<Mordicus> I don't know :(
<cellofellow> sourcecode
<Mordicus> Operating System: All POSIX (Linux/BSD/UNIX-like OSes), Linux
<cellofellow> on SOURCEforge
<Mordicus> yes
<Mordicus> Will it work on Xubuntu ?
<cellofellow> read their instructions, but search for a debian or ubuntu package first.
<cellofellow> it'll involve using make and terminal and setting up files manually.
<cellofellow> without a package
<Mordicus> :'( I'm lost
<grazie> Mordicus: You used the live cd ok, yes?
<cellofellow> you sure that that driver isn't in the repositories somewhere?
<Mordicus> grazie: yes, till now it sounds OK (25%!)... I use the liveCD but this time I typed "linux acpi=off" in the commande boot line
<Mordicus> cellofellow: I am lost in Linux... how to know this ?
<cellofellow> !trident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !search trident
<ubotu> Found:
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> doesn't look like it.
<grazie> Mordicus: you'll be able to use the same driver on the install and update later if required
<cellofellow> manually installing drivers is a pain. It's not like windows. In Windows, the person who made the hardware ships the drivers too. In Linux, the driver had better be either built-in or very easily installed.
<cellofellow> From repos
<cellofellow> Like nvidia
* cellofellow suggests getting an nvidia card to solve all driver issues, unless you are RMS and then it is ALL your driver issues. :D
<Mordicus> cellofellow: but it's an old laptop ! :'(
<cellofellow> oh
<Mordicus> I found nothing here about trident : http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> does the X system in the LiveCD work ok? If it's very old I wouldn't worry about 3D drivers as it shouldn't make much difference.
<cellofellow> try searching packages.ubuntu.com or packages.debian.org
<grazie> Mordicus: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for Driver to see what the Live CD is using
<Mordicus> grazie: my system is installing (26% :s)
<grazie> gosh that's slow :(
<Mordicus> the CD-rom is slow.....-_-
<Mordicus>  found that : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-trident
<cellofellow> how slow is slow? 1x?
<Mordicus> is it mine ,
<cellofellow> !xserver-xorg-video-trident
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-trident: X.Org X server -- Trident display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Mordicus> 29%... no it's a DVD-rom ! >_<
<Mordicus> probably getting old.......
<cellofellow> looks good. It's on the cd I think
<Mordicus> so it will be installed automatically ?
<grazie> Mordicus: should be, but trident cards can be problematic
<Mordicus> there is nothing I can do ?
<grazie> Mordicus: make a note of  what's the Driver is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf just in case. Probably best to leave it until the install finishes
<Mordicus> ok
<grazie> Mordicus: I'd skip the language packs as well if I were you
#xubuntu 2007-03-14
<Mordicus> really ? but they are installed by themselves when you select the language, no ?
<grazie> installing the language packs can cause problems on low spec machines (during the xubuntu install). Install later if required would be my advice
<Mordicus> grazie: ok, thanks for the advice :)
<Mordicus> but I selected French as language... so I am afraid the language packets will be installed :s
<grazie> the extra language packs get installed at about 90%...you should get the option to skip
<Mordicus> ok ! :)
<Mordicus> 51% -_-
<Mordicus> is it possible that my dvd-rom is slow because proper drivers are not installed ?
<ostbagarn> probably not
<Mordicus> ok, thank you.
<wes_1977> is setting up a wireless network any different in xubuntu than in ubuntu?
<cclampblues> eiei  yo
<cclampblues> i got a wifi question: how do/can i access settings (wep wpa) in xubuntu for a wireless network card (laptop)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wifi-radar seems to be popular.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<clarklinux> I'm having trouble installing installing xubuntu 6.10 on my powerbook g3 (ppc). is there anyone who can help me?
<grazie> clarklinux: what's the problem?
<clarklinux> hi grazie: I burned the alternate installation iso image for xubuntu and I'm trying to boot my powerbook g3 lombard from it (by holding down c or command alt shift del)
<clarklinux> and what happens is an icon pops up with a folder that has the finder icon blinking with a question mark as the cd drive revs
<clarklinux> that happens for a while and then it just goes into normal os 9 startup
<clarklinux> i'm very new to this, so please excuse me if I'm doing something dumb here
<grazie> ok
<grazie> can you open the cd in os9
<clarklinux> no
<clarklinux> right after startup, before it goes to the desktop, a dialog box comes up
<clarklinux> prompting me to format the disc because it cannot reda it
<clarklinux> i had hear of problems with 700 meg CDRs on older macs, so i tested it by putting in an audio 700 meg CDR
<clarklinux> and it read it fine
<clarklinux> *had heard
<grazie> did you verify the md5sum of the image download?
<clarklinux> i'm not exactly sure if I did, but i used K3b on my desktop (suse 9.2) and before it burns, it has loading bar with the label "md5 sum" and I waited until it had finished that and found no problem with it
<clarklinux> *has a loading bar
<clarklinux> after it finished it put a check mark next to the label and the loading bar was replaced by what I guess is an md5 value (not sure exactly what md5 is, I used it superficially in php)
<grazie> can you read the cd ok from suse?
<clarklinux> let me try
<clarklinux> yup, suse reads it fine
<grazie> i can make a few suggestions
<clarklinux> oaky
<grazie> !burn | clarklinux
<ubotu> clarklinux: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<clarklinux> whoa, that's nifty
<grazie> burning cds slowly x4 or less often helps
<grazie> can you burn the cd on the mac?
<clarklinux> no, the drive cannot burn discs
<clarklinux> my sister has a new intel macbook
<clarklinux> should I try burning it on that?
<grazie> seems odd you can't even read the cd from os9
<clarklinux> forgive my ignorance, but does the speed difference between the drives of my desktop and laptop make a difference?
<grazie> yes, very often it does
<clarklinux> how do I adress that problem? by burning the disc at a much lower speed?
<clarklinux> does the speed have to be less than the speed of the cd drive on the mac? (24x)
<clarklinux> *have to be much less
<grazie> yes, burning CDRs slowly make it easier for them to be read, especially older machines
<clarklinux> also,does the disc writing mode on K3b (DAO, TAO, RAW) have anything to do with it?
<clarklinux> ok
<grazie> I don't think so. what's the slowest available speed?
<clarklinux> the slowest available speed on k3b is 1x
<clarklinux> then 2x and 4x
<Mordicus> hello
<grazie> have fast did you do the last burn?
<clarklinux> it was set to auto
<Mordicus> grazie: hi again Grazie !
<clarklinux> so i'm not exactly sure
<grazie> Mordicus: hi there
<Mordicus> grazie: my installation stopped at 87%.... while setting the clok :'(
<grazie> clarklinux: probably too quick. Follow the burn how to guide and try burning at x4 or less
<grazie> Mordicus: oh dear!
<Mordicus> grazie: is it a known bug ?
<Mordicus> grazie: do I have to restart everything from the begining ?
<grazie> Mordicus: I don't think it's a known bug
<vidd_laptop> hey all
<clarklinux> grazie: thank you so much -- i'll come back and let you know how it turns out
<grazie> Mordicus: There's no easy to restart from where to it got up to
<grazie> vidd_laptop: hi there
<grazie> Mordicus: I network install may be good for you?
<vidd_laptop> Odd_Bloke, ormiret  i installed dapper and got the bcm43xx driver to work without issue [as per the instructions on the wiki] 
<Mordicus> grazie: so I trying again with the minimal CD... do I have to install the "server" only?
* vidd_laptop wonders why he had so much issue in edgy
<Mordicus> grazie: yes, network install, with the minimal CD... but it is ubuntu, and I want to be sure to install Xubuntu
* vidd_laptop can understand with fiesty...it IS a testing release
<grazie> Mordicus: the base install is the same for ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<Mordicus> grazie: so I use the server installation ? or the default installation ?
<vidd_laptop> couldit be caused by installing the command line, and THEN apt-getting the desktop that causes the issue?
<grazie> !install | Mordicus
<ubotu> Mordicus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<grazie> Mordicus: which do you mean?
<vidd_laptop> is it possible that something is installed during desktop install that is missed in the apt-get?
<Mordicus> grazie: When using the minimal CD to start, I'm asked if I want the default installation, or the server installtion....
<Mordicus> server installation = base only
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, you want the default
<vidd_laptop> server will install server apps
<vidd_laptop> over the default install
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: but it is Ubuntu minimal install... :/ I wanted Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, what you want is ubuntu-minimal+xubuntu...
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: ok ! never mind, I'll learn to change later :)
<vidd_laptop> not ubuntu-minimal+UBUNTU
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: oh ! :-o
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: ok !
<vidd_laptop> the desktop will get installed LATER....
<vidd_laptop> and the gesktop [and assosiated apps]  is the ONLY difference between the *buntu's
<Mordicus> ok
<vidd_laptop> once your minimal is installed....you will want to sudo aptitude udpate && sudo aptitute install xubuntu-desktop to get the full Xubuntu experience
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: ok ! the network install looks complex :s
* vidd_laptop is learning that aptitude is better then apt-get
<Mordicus> which minimal CD shall I use ? Feisty or Edgy ?
<Mordicus> can I try Feisty ?
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, you dont have a disk to download a full alt-cd?
<Mordicus> yes, I can
<Mordicus> alternate CD ?
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, you can try it....not sure if there is a minimal cd available
<Mordicus> for Feisy, yes, there is one too
<Mordicus> *feisty
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, the alt cd is a complete insataller...includes the desktop
<Mordicus> and what will happen with minimal cd ?
<vidd_laptop> it does not run the desktop environment in your ram...so it is better for lightweight systems
<Mordicus> can't it donwload all the others files ?
* vidd_laptop has never used the minimal cd
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: ok...!
* vidd_laptop has cdrw's!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
* vidd_laptop figures if he's going to burn a disk, he might just as well burn the full install, rather then get tiny pieces, and get everything after fighting to get his wireless to cooperate
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> sure....it takes longer to get the ISO....put it is worth it to m with my linux-hostile equiptment
<Mordicus> minimal CD started ! :) it's like the alternate install text interface, but it donwload package from the network! it works great and faster ! :p
<j1mc> Mordicus: pretty neat.  do you have a local server that you use to install from?
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, you using the fiesty minimal?
<j1mc> did anyone else's xfce4-terminal break with the most recent feisty updates?
<j1mc> i have an unmet dependency and no xfce4-terminal on my amd64 box.
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, hmmmm maybe i should wait till tommorrow's build to get fiesty
<clarklinux> grazie: i burned the disc at 2x, had it verify the md5 sum, and it's still just revving when i try to boot from it. any ideas?
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, where did you find a minimal cd in fiesty?
<Mordicus> j1mc: I have a router (local connection) and linux found it automatically ! I did not need to set any server parameters :)
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<j1mc> Mordicus: what do you mean, "found it automatically"?  it found it on the web?
<Mordicus> j1mc: I just plugged my network cable into mu laptop and the minimal CD checked my hardware and found it...
<vidd_laptop> j1mc, his network card is supported by the kernal, and DHCP worked for him
<Mordicus> j1mc: (sorry I am linux/network newbie, not sure I can explain very clear)
<Mordicus> j1mc: *very clearly
<grazie> clarklinux: I can't give you a definite answer, but some Macs have real problems booting linux cd
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, did you burn the cd from the MAC?
<clarklinux> nope
<clarklinux> from the linux
<vidd_laptop> ...
<grazie> clarklinux:  using an alternative cdrom usually solves the problem
<j1mc> Mordicus: you should report that as a successful test install (if you're using Feisty)
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, from linux ON THE MAC?
<Mordicus> j1mc: where to ???
<clarklinux> what do you mean by alternative cdrom?
<j1mc> clarklinux: i take it that your cdrom is set to boot from the cdrom first
<grazie> clarklinux: do you have access to a firewire cdrom?
<j1mc> Mordicus: read here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2007-March/003284.html
<clarklinux> grazie: no I do not
<clarklinux> grazie: i'm not sure what you mean by my cdrom is set to boot from the cdrom first
<j1mc> clarklinux: sorry, that your computer is set to boot from the cdrom before the hard drive . . .
<grazie> clarklinux: no. it's actually the firmware on some cdroms that causes the problems
<j1mc> clarklinux: it would be a setting in your bios . . . you could change the setting at boot.
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, if you burned your cd on a x86 or ADM64 machine and you are running a NON-Intel mac...your mac hardware MAY have issues reading the cd (if its a live cd)
<vidd_laptop> not sure about the alt
<grazie> clarklinux: the firmware can sometimes be patched but it's a bit risky
<clarklinux> grazie: not it is not...I have to hold either "c" or "command alt shift delete"
<Mordicus> personnaly, I would recommend (noob recommendation) to use the minimal CD install to avoid problems with CD checksum...everything is donwloading from the web, it goes faster :)
<clarklinux> grazie: i'm using the alt cd
<clarklinux> grazie: i also just got a dialog box saying that it cannot read the disk...it wants to format it to "macos standard 602.1 mb"...is that the max it can read?
<grazie> clarklinux: no. i think your getting confused between pc bios and open firmware
<clarklinux> grazie: I'm sorry, i'm lost
<grazie> clarklinux: the firmware I'm referring to is inside the cdrom itself
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, did you brn the cd from a mac running linux or a PC running linux?
<clarklinux> grazie: a pc running linux
<grazie> vidd_laptop: the mac can't burn
<clarklinux> grazie: sorry if that was a crucial fact I left out
<grazie> clarklinux: no problem....it's only affects a small number of macs
<vidd_laptop> and the mac cant read pc disks
<clarklinux> so i need to burn this from a mac?
<vidd_laptop> it would be EASIER
<clarklinux> is the other method very compicated?
<grazie> clarklinux: I don't think it will help
<clarklinux> okay
<vidd_laptop> that is why grazie is asking about your firmware....
<clarklinux> okay
<vidd_laptop> [i think] 
<grazie> clarklinux: it probably your cdrom... can be replaced of course but...
<clarklinux> the cdrom drive works fine with other cds
<grazie> yes it an apple thing!
<Mordicus> Clarklinux, you should try what i am doing : if you have a network connection, download and burn the "Minimal CD" (only 8Mo), then it will install the system from internet... I had a lot of trouble with CD too, but with internet it goes really FFAASSTTEERR :)
<grazie> it booting none mac os that's the problem
<clarklinux> exactly
<j1mc> Mordicus: you must have a fast internet connection
<clarklinux> it will not recognize the cd
<Mordicus> j1mc: yes, ADSL 8Mo
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, he needs to get his mac to READ that cd for it to work!
<grazie> Mordicus: will not solve the problem...still need to boot a linux kernel
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: oops, sorry... >_<
<vidd_laptop> can your mac boot from a usb drive?
<Mordicus> I got a lot of problem with ISO burning...
<vidd_laptop> you might try the minimal on that.....
<Mordicus> that's why I am very happy with the network installation
<clarklinux> i'm not sure
<clarklinux> never tried it
<clarklinux> its OS 9
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, i cant find the minimal cd for fiesty!
<clarklinux> pre-usb drives
<clarklinux> so i don't think so
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, break out the floppies!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<clarklinux> hahaha
<vidd_laptop> 3 floppies to install
<clarklinux> no floppy drive on the mac
<clarklinux> thanks for the suggestion though
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: it is on this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<clarklinux> grzie: so you think that there is a problem with my cdrom drive?
<grazie> clarklinux: a network install may be possible, but it's not easy..
<grazie> clarklinux: most likely...I can't be certain
<clarklinux> hmm
<Mordicus> woah woah woah !!!!!!!!!!
<Mordicus> the minimal CD is a genius !!! :D
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, wow..that WAS fast!
<grazie> Mordicus: surprisingly few people do it!
<Mordicus> now he just asking me if I want : ubuntu, xubuntu, etc..... ! :p
<clarklinux> sorry if this is ignorant, but if I could get the install files to the mac through a regular (not iso) disk, could I install it?
<Mordicus> I just have to select Xubuntu... and it is going on to install ! :D
<vidd_laptop> sorta...
<vidd_laptop> you need to have it in a bootable section
<Mordicus> clarklinux: USB key ??
<vidd_laptop> its rather tricky
<clarklinux> mordicus: i don't think OS9 can even read those
<clarklinux> hmmm
<Mordicus> clarklinux: OS9 ? oops..
<Mordicus> clarklinux: it can read them, but booting is more difficult...
<clarklinux> ah
<clarklinux> so again just to clarify, nobody thinks that burning the disk from another mac would help?
* vidd_laptop thinks it WILL clarklinux 
<clarklinux> okay
<vidd_laptop> as long as it is an OS9 mac
<clarklinux> oh
<clarklinux> well scratch that then haha
<Mordicus> It may help because I had A LOT OF problem with my disks drive and with my CDRW... :s
<vidd_laptop> is your OTHER mac an intel-mac?
<clarklinux> yep
<clarklinux> a new macbook
<vidd_laptop> there-in liesthe issue
* Sultanovich say hi
<clarklinux> yeah i see
<grazie> clarklinux: it may help...but unlikely
<clarklinux> grazie: i don't understand how there could be a problem with the cdrom drive if it reads other cds fine
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, can you make a bootable section?
<clarklinux> vidd: if I could I don't know how
* vidd_laptop is off to try this net-install....
<Mordicus> If Clarklinux has a fast internet connection, he should try to burn a minimal CD... it is so small, that I 'm sure there are less writing/reading errors possible
<clarklinux> is it an iso disk
<grazie> clarklinux: apple modified their cdrom firmware so that you can't boot mac os with any old cdrom
<clarklinux> hmm
<clarklinux> what if i formatted the HD
<clarklinux> there's nothing on there i need and i have the os 9 software if i need it
<clarklinux> if all else fails and i need to reinstall it
<Mordicus> the firmware is OS independent... no ?
<grazie> clarklinux: however it sometimes makes it very difficult to boot linux
<vidd_laptop> Mordicus, if he cant get get the boot disk to boot, it dont MATTER what is on it
<Mordicus> I mean, the CD-rom firmware
<Mordicus> but it may be a problem with download or burning the CD-rom, no ?
<clarklinux> grazie: in what way? would it be apparent at the start, or would it be some kind of tricky situation that i get entangled in further down the road
<clarklinux> mordicus: i used k3b and I checked the md5 sum...it worked on my desktop (suse 9.2)
<grazie> clarklinux: it simply that you can't boot the linux cd
<vidd_laptop> clark....did you get the PPC version?????
<clarklinux> vidd: yep
* grazie hopes so
<Mordicus> I have to CRW at home, and some ISO won't run if they are burnt with one of these two :s
<clarklinux> grazie: if you think that there's a decent chance that formatting the HD would do it, i have no problem doing it
<Mordicus> *I have 2 CDRW drive
<vidd_laptop> he said it worked on his desktop...an x86 machine....
<clarklinux> because it it doesn't work then I can just reinstall os9
<grazie> clarklinux: no
<clarklinux> okay.
<Mordicus> vidd_laptop: ah ok, I didn't know :(
<vidd_laptop> well........im off to try this net install
<vidd_laptop> wish me luck!
<clarklinux> should I try a different burning program? would there be any sort of plugin i could get for k3b to burn os9 friendly isos?
<clarklinux> thanks vidd for your help
<clarklinux> good luck
<Mordicus> good luck !
<grazie> clarklinux: I think these your options
<grazie> clarklinux: 1. new cdrom - no guarantees it'll work
<grazie> clarklinux: 2. install os on another ppc machine and copy over
<grazie> clarklinux: 3. take the hd out of laptop and install os on another machine - tricky removing hd
<grazie> clarklinux: 4. network install - hard to set up
<clarklinux> grazie: i know that os9 touts being able to boot from the network
<clarklinux> how would I set this up? (if I were to use my suse desktop)
<grazie> clarklinux: it's open firmware that needs to network boot I think - but I never needed to do it
<clarklinux> not sure what that means
<grazie> clarklinux: your g3 is new world?
<clarklinux> i bought it on ebay running OSX 10.2
<clarklinux> i don't know any other way to tell if it's new world
<grazie> if it's new world it'll have open firmware
<clarklinux> what does that mean and how do I determine whether or not it's new world
<clarklinux> i know that I can select "startup from network"
<grazie> open firmware is similar to pc bios
<grazie> what machine is it exactly?
<clarklinux> powerbook g3 lombard
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's NewWorld.
<clarklinux> thank you
<clarklinux> so how would I go about setting up a network boot?
<grazie> clarklinux: you'll need to google....although I think there's a guide in ubuntu wiki...but it will be tricky
<clarklinux> i'm reading the wiki now
<clarklinux> i think i will try burning the disk from my sister's computer
<clarklinux> because they're both new world, so they should have the same type of formatting, correct?
<clarklinux> or no, sorry we established they wouldn't
<clarklinux> intel vs ppc
* grazie not very hopeful
<clarklinux> mm
<clarklinux> well i'll go on from here by myself
<clarklinux> thank you so much for all your help
<grazie> you're welcome
<clarklinux> bye
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> i have installed feisty xubuntu on a few machine now and i noticed something
<odat> when i upgrade to feisty i get a hard drive icon a floppy icon and a trash icon on the desktop
<odat> when i do a fresh install i just get a floppy icon
<odat> how can i get all those icons on a fresh install?
<odat> ?
<null__> ok
<null__> that is a good question :D!
<null__> first, you must
<null__> OMG ZOMBIE ATTACK! ahh!! brb
<null__> ok, you must edit the config file that the live cd uses
<null__> or wherever the install is getting directions from
<null__> and by the config file
<null__> i mean, some configs somewhere
<null__> thereforeh, technically, i cannot be wrong with my solution o_o
<null__> oh shit, microsoft is going to knock my door down and make me work for them :(
<Eagle_101> odat
<Eagle_101> what does your fstab look like?
<Eagle_101> gah
<Eagle_101> /etc/fstab
<Eagle_101> he needed to edit that
<Eagle_101> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<cclampblues> how do you get linux to play wma or quicktime files?
<Eagle_101> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eagle_101> !quicktime
<Eagle_101> cclampblues; does that help at all?
<cclampblues> yeah i didnt know that guy was around
<Eagle_101> ubotu?
<Eagle_101> its a bot ;)
<cclampblues> !plans to kill all humans
<Eagle_101> heh
<cclampblues> thanks eagle101 and bot.
<cclampblues> what is the keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window
<cclampblues> ?
<cclampblues> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<meborc> hey guys... trying to install the newest conky from source (1.4.5)... but it tells me while configuring that a lXdamage extension is missing... any one here had success in installing the new version?
<kraut> moin
<hyper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<El_Angelo> is the nvidia legacy driver somewhere?
<El_Angelo> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mekke> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mekke> anyway to enable the shade on scroll on window title bar?
<mekke> still listening...
<hyper> sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<hyper> ups :)
<rubmeister> hi
<rubmeister> i was wondering if someone here could help me?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rubmeister> :P
<rubmeister> well,  im quite new in linux, and i wanted to try out xubuntu, cause i heard it's good for older pc's, so i was wondering if i should choose the alternative cd or the desktop cd? i still want to have my windows to
<TheSheep> the difference between the live cd and the alternate cd is that you can run xubuntu from live cd without installing it, but it needs much more ram
<El_Angelo> TheSheep: you saw my question about the scrolling? where the hell did you disable it?
<TheSheep> xubuntu will not touch your windows without your permission -- you will still be able to boot into it from the menu at the beginning (after pressing esc at boot)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: what scrolling?
<El_Angelo> scrolling on the window borders on a vanilla xfwm4 results in shading it...
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: yes, it's very handy, I use it all the time
<rubmeister> well my pc is a 450 mhz with 128 mb ram, 15 gb hd
<El_Angelo> doesn't work on this xubuntu i just installed...
<El_Angelo> hmmm
<El_Angelo> could it be just the theme?
<rubmeister> should i choose the alternate cd ?
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: I don't think so
<El_Angelo> then why doesn't it work?
<El_Angelo> hmmm
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: but I just remembered I have compiled the xfwm4 myself to have the gimp patch
<El_Angelo> i actually haven't tested if the scroll button works at all....
<El_Angelo> that would be pretty dumb
<El_Angelo> hmmm
<El_Angelo> meh
<El_Angelo> it's indeed that
<El_Angelo> kvm is not passing scrolling events
<El_Angelo> sorry for the noise
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: no problem, still remember the desktop icons thing :)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: btw, it's OT here, but do you maybe know how and where thunar stores its bookmarks?
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: I'd like to try and make a panel applet displaying them
<El_Angelo> the bookmarks are a gtk thing
<El_Angelo> you can see them as well in the gtk file chooser
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: I coudn't find nethier any .desktop files nor single config file for them
<El_Angelo> ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<El_Angelo> ;)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: thank, how could I miss them...
<El_Angelo> if you don't know that they are actually gtk stuff :)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: I did kno that
<El_Angelo> :)
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: well, at least suspected
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: because thunar could have extended them somehow
<TheSheep> you know, emblems and things
<El_Angelo> they are not really on the bookmarks
<El_Angelo> they are on the folders themselves
<TheSheep> yes, now I can see it :)
<TheSheep> thank you
<El_Angelo> you can't set the emblem in the bookmarks panel
<TheSheep> El_Angelo: do you mamybe remember any reson why Thunar doesn't disply the devices and bookmarks in the "go" menu? I coudn't find any reasoning on the wiki...
<El_Angelo> nope
<El_Angelo> nothing in the bugtracker?
<TheSheep> ah, may be
<TheSheep> nope, I'll add a feature request :D
<leaphisto> what do i have to do to share my internet connection from my linux server to my windows client?
<TheSheep> leaphisto: second network card in the linux box
<leaphisto> i have it already
<leaphisto> the point is to do the masquerading
<leaphisto> i don't know how to
<TheSheep> leaphisto: well, lots of tutorials for that in the Net, anything that works for debian will work for ubuntu too
<leaphisto> ...
<leaphisto> i don't have an access to www through this computer
<leaphisto> that's why I'm asking here.
<TheSheep> I have to run in several minutes, so I won't give you step by step tutorial, maybe somone else
<totalwormage> anyone knows where i report a typo in xubuntu english usa
<totalwormage> english usa isn't actually a 'translation' so it's not on launchpad
<totalwormage> (or was it already freezed)
<leaphisto> TheSheep: that's okay. thanks anyway
<kumamoto> wiki
<kumamoto> ls
<kumamoto> cd
<kumamoto> ls
<leaphisto> okay.
<kumamoto> oh crap
<leaphisto> :D
<kumamoto> am must be going mad
<leaphisto> possibly.
<kumamoto> leaphisto: u say u r linux box has 2 nics right?
<leaphisto> yeah.
<leaphisto> one to the adsl-modem, one to my switch
<leaphisto> eth0 goes to my switch, eth1 goes to my adsl-box
<kumamoto> and you want it to act as a router for your other pcs'?
<leaphisto> yes
<leaphisto> it's iptables MASQUERADE somethingsomething
<leaphisto> but i don't know what
<kumamoto> ok for now can u r other pc connect without iptables?
<leaphisto> yes
<leaphisto> that's how I'm ircing atm
<kumamoto> then you shouldn't a problem accessing the interworld
<leaphisto> well i am having a problem to access www with my windows-machine through my linux box
<kumamoto> irc chat client on the windows or linux box
<leaphisto> on linux box
<leaphisto> windows box cannot connect to internet at all
<leaphisto> it can connect to linux but no internet
<leaphisto> so basically: winpc -> linuxserver -| internet
<leaphisto> when it should be: winpc -> linuxserver -> internet -> grannyporn!!! whee!!!
<kumamoto> ok u r public nic gets a public ipaddr from your isp right
<leaphisto> yes
<leaphisto> through dhclient
<kumamoto> ok
<kumamoto> what is the routing of your private nic
<leaphisto> ummm?
<leaphisto> what do you mean by that?
<leaphisto> where it is connected, or what?
<leaphisto> kumamoto: ?
<kumamoto> sorry leaphisto got distracted
<leaphist0> kumamoto: that's okay, did you receive any messages from me?
<leaphist0> apparently i gotta register my nick
<leaphist0> :(
<kumamoto> nope didn't
<leaphist0> okay.
<kumamoto> by the way do u have an old pc lying around somewhere
<leaphisto> kumamoto: nope
<kumamoto> damn they come in handy for this task
<leaphisto> :)
<leaphisto> possibly
<leaphisto> did you get my messages now?
<cinnander> hey guys
<cinnander> I just installed 3ddesktop (and it worked ok) & tried to make a panel button to launch it, but when I did so and returned from 3d-mode my panels (top and bottom) were both gone, logging off/on and/or rebooting doesn't fix it .. I have to run xfce4-panel manually every time I log in :|
<cinnander> So, was wondering if anyone might know likely cause-- I'm thinking dead config/autorun script somewhere caused by some bug when i tried to make my launcher?
<grazie> cinnander: after you've started the xfce4-panel successfully make sure you save session on exit. The problem is a buggy xfce4-panel app I think
<blizz> is /etc/network/interfaces able to carry information about network bridges?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem. I just installed xubuntu-desktop using aptitude and when I try to login to the Xfce session I get an error that my X session lasted than 10 seconds. When I click view details I get the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10339/plain/
<Vilhelms> lasted less than 10 seconds**
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: does that user exist?  No profile for user 'jfanaian' found
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I log in as jfanaian
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, So I'm assuming the user exists
<hyper_ch> hmmm, strange... no profile...
<hyper_ch> create a new user and try to login as taht one then
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, And I can find it in the /etc/passwd file
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Okay
<blizz> fyi, found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<Vilhelms> brb
<hyper_ch> it works?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Creating a new user fixed it, but I want to use the account I already have :(
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: hmmm....
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I'll try searching online and see if anyone else has had the same issue
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I figured that wasn't the issue because I get the same error on gnome if I view the ~/.xsession-error file
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: I would try to copy the xfce folder from the new user to the old one
<hyper_ch> maybe that helps
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Let me try
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: and you have to chown it to the vilhelms one after copying :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Thats sudo chown -R jfanaian <file>, right?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: I'd try to /home/USER/.cache  folder
<hyper_ch> copy that
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: sudo cp -Rf /home/NEW_USER/.cache /home/jfanian/.cache
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: sudo chown -R jfanian:jfanian /home/jfanian/.cache
<Vilhelms> I did that, but if I do sudo ls -lah /home/jfanaian/.cache it doesn't list anything.... could it be because of permission problems or did it not copy?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: did you use my cp command?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: are you on command line right now?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I have konsole open
<hyper_ch> ok, then let's make it simple :)
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: sudo apt-get install mc
<hyper_ch> and afterwards:   sudo mc
<Vilhelms> Ahhh :(
<Vilhelms> apt-get is not working
<Vilhelms> it doesn't output anything
<hyper_ch> what about:  sudo cp -Rfv /home/NEW_USER/.cache /home/jfanian/.cache
<hyper_ch> of course you have to replace NEW_USER with the one you created before
<Vilhelms> Doesn't output anything either
<Vilhelms> Yeah I am
<hyper_ch> hmmm, then another option would be (1) make NEW_USE also able to use sudo (2) create a 2nd new user and copy all files over from jfanian (3) delete jfanian (4) copy the files back without overwriting (5) make jfanian also able to use sudo
<hyper_ch> it is just strange, that you can't copy over the .cache files
<Vilhelms> Couldn't I just login as jfanaian on gnome and copy the new user's .cache?
<Vilhelms> Using sudo
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: that should also work
<hyper_ch> try that
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, alright :) brb... thanks btw
<robinlinth> Anyone know a good lightweight bittorrent client for Xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> bittorrent
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Well. I was able to copy the files but it didn't work :( Same error
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I'm on the main account under gnome now though, so I should be able to run anything fine this time :)
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: did you also chown afterwards?
<Vilhelms> Vilhelms, oh crap haha
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Brb again
<robinlinth> hyper_ch, Graphical, please. And needs the possibility to set ports
<hyper_ch> azureus
<grazie> robinlinth: did you try deluge?
<robinlinth> grazie, Not in the repos.
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Well, that didn't work either
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I did notice that there is a ~/.xprofile owned by root on my account but not in the new user's account
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: then copy the user files to some place... delete that acc and recreate it
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, The contents are: /usr/bin/xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: ah ok :)
<grazie> !deluge | robinlinth
<ubotu> robinlinth: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<grazie> robinlinth: don't think are any light weight bt clients in the repos
<hyper_ch> well, not graphical ones :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, So basically copy /home/jfanaian to some place and delete/recreate the user?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: yes, that's what I would do
<hyper_ch> but first you must give your current acc sudo rights
<hyper_ch> or enable root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, which should i do? and how do i do that? does that have something to do with visudo?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Doesn't my current account already have sudo?
<hyper_ch> I've never done it
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: I don't know :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Okay, I'll look it up then :).. Thanks for the help!
<hyper_ch> the safe way is enable root
<hyper_ch> the not-so-sure-howto-do-way is
<hyper_ch> going to applications --> system --> users and groups
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Alright, I will try that in a bit.... It'll probably take a while to copy, I don't know how much space is used by /home/jfanaian but I'm sure its quite large :\
<hyper_ch> and note everything down from fanjan user and apply it to the new one
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: you could hardlink it
<hyper_ch> then you wouldn't use double disk space if that is a concern of you
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Won't it get deleted when I delete the account though?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: that's the beauty of hardlinks :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Actually I didn't even think about that... It probably won't fit in my drive haha
<hyper_ch> basically explained: Hardlinks --> Files
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Hardlinks? I'll have to read on that then =\ Never heard of them... All I know about linking is ln -s
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: Symlinks --> Pointer to a hardlink
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: Hardlink is sort of an entry in the toc of the harddisk (well, not quite) and it points to the physical data
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Ohh so if the data gets deleted in /home/jfanaian it will still remain where I made the hardlink?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: as long as data on the drive is directed to by a hardlink that file "exists"
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: in windows you cannot have 2 toc entries pointing to the same data
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: in linux you can
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, okay, i get it... so simply put its two different sources pointing at the same data on the physical drive?
<hyper_ch> sort of
<hyper_ch> as long as there is at least one, the "file" exists
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Oh okay :)
<hyper_ch> I use this to make backups every 6h
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: full backups :)
<hyper_ch> for 60 days backwards :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, o.O but then it stays in the same drive... doesn't it?
<hyper_ch> when I run du my harddisk is so much bigger than it actually is
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: yes, needs to be on the same drive
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: otherwise it's a copy and not a "hardlink"
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, What I mean, is that if its a backup, shouldn't you have it on an external drive? :\
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: ah, no sorry... I have it on a second harddisk on my computer
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: and once a day I sync it with a server I rented
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, ohhh...
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, So you hardlink on a different drive?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: sort of
<hyper_ch> I can pastebin my little script if you want to see it
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Sure haha, I'm curious :)
<hyper_ch> first I made a real copy onto the other drive
<hyper_ch> and then upon each cycle the data there gets hardlink-copied
<hyper_ch> and synced
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Ohhh. I see
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: http://phpfi.com/215477
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, so could you compare hardlinking to pointers in like a C program?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, If its pretty much the same then I think I understand :)
<hyper_ch> don't know C
<hyper_ch> it just creates in the table of contents an additional entry
<hyper_ch> which points to the same datablock
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, oh... well basically a pointer is a variable that holds the memory address to an entry in memory, so 2 variables could point to the same memory slot but named different
<hyper_ch> hence the file exists twice
<hyper_ch> but uses only a few bytes
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Okay then yeah, it would be the same as far as I understand
<hyper_ch> a symlink is a totally different file
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, ohh alright
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: and the fun is, because the file exists twice when you use "du" then it's counted twice
<hyper_ch> e.g. if you hardlink a 500mb file twice
<hyper_ch> then du will return as diskusage 1gb
<Vilhelms> oh lol
<hyper_ch> hence you can store "more" than the max. capacity :)
<Vilhelms> it would be funny if my drive shows up as using up more space than it has available
<Vilhelms> haha
<Vilhelms> yeah
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: my backup script is pretty simple but you should not have problems understanding what it does
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I'm looking over it now, thanks for showing me it :) heh
<hyper_ch> end $EXLUDES is a file that contain paths and full_path_files_names that should be excluded from mirroring by rsync
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Wow thats a good way to backup a sql database
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I remember having a pain last time I tried to write a backup script
<hyper_ch> it makes a backup of each database
<hyper_ch> in its own file
<hyper_ch> I don't compress it as rsync will then transfer more if it was changed :)
<hyper_ch> rsync only creates new files that were altered
<hyper_ch> I got bits and pieces from everywhere to create that little script :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, So rsync copies the files excluding those that are in the exclude dir?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: yes... or you could set includes
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, And those that weren't changed* (i just read what you said)
<hyper_ch> whatever you prefer :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Wow, thats really useful
<hyper_ch> rsync is really great :)
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: my little exclude file  http://phpfi.com/215481
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Oh wow neat :)
<hyper_ch> well, each one what he wants :)
<hyper_ch> anyway, I'm off now
<hyper_ch> I'd recommend either enable root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Alrighty, thanks so much for the help!
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah I'll look into it both and see what I can do :)
<hyper_ch> or then have a look at the user settings and copy them all over
<hyper_ch> root can be very simple enabled
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Alright, I will try it :) Thanks so much
<hyper_ch> (I have it enabled myself because of automatic backup :)
<hyper_ch> you know russian?
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, yeah i found it weird that you couldn't just sh to root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, No, I'm .. well I live in the US, I don't know what to consider myself as nationality though haha
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: normally you don't need root
<hyper_ch> sudo is normally enough
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah, well I was using to using fedora because thats what they had at my last job, and it doesn't use sudo i don't think
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, I don't even remember now :\
<hyper_ch> because I also backup files owned by root I run rsync as root
<hyper_ch> and I let my backup server login through ssh by root without password being asked
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Where in the script do you specify to run it as root?
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: I run that script as root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Oh! okay, that makes sense
<hyper_ch> it will need access to some root-owned files :)
<hyper_ch> if you don't have any root-owned files then you may not need to run it as root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah thats really neat
<hyper_ch> but the configs in /etc are nice to have backups
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah heh :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Thats really useful... if I had 2 drives I would do it lol but I'm on a laptop :\
<hyper_ch> enable root is simple:   sudo passwd root
<hyper_ch> so you set a password for root
<hyper_ch> I think that's it
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: external harddisk
<hyper_ch> Vilhelms: or rent a server :)
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, It worked... well I think, I haven't tried logging in as root
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Yeah those are good ideas... I have an external at home but I have to wipe it lol
<hyper_ch> open a shell
<hyper_ch> su -
<hyper_ch> enter root pwd
<hyper_ch> and either it works or not
<Vilhelms> yeah it does :)
<hyper_ch> anyway, good luck with your "user" problem :)
<Vilhelms> cool, thanks so much!
<Vilhelms> hyper_ch, Haha, alright :) Thanks for the help and the scripts
<hyper_ch> enjoy
<slow-motion> hallo
<hyper_ch> huhu slow
<soweto76> I appended "profile" to the linux command line at the grup prompt and the system idicate that it was making a profile the startup sequence.  How can I remove that "profile"?
<soweto76> ^grup^grub
<sdac1> hi,  on xubuntu i accidently went to the "login Window" settings screen and selected "Chooser".  Now on startup i get a different screen that asks me to enter names then click add...This screen does not allow me to login.  Is there a way to re-select the old login manager program by changing some txt file while in recovery mode ?  thanks
<Mordicu1> hello !:)
<Mordicu1> (ugly gaim smiley -_-)
<grazie> Mordicu1: hi there
<Mordicu1> hi Grazie !
<TheSheep_> Mordicu1: just chnge the smiley theme
<TheSheep_> Mordicu1: lots of them out there
<Mordicu1> I installed xubuntu using the minimal CD !
<Mordicu1> where are the theme ???
<TheSheep_> Mordicu1: great
<grazie> Mordicu1: so you're up anbd running?
<Mordicu1> but... something strange...
<TheSheep_> http://www.google.pl/search?q=gaim+theme
<Mordicu1> I used the feisty minimal CD, but it installed the 6.06 version of Xubuntu :(
<grazie> no!
<TheSheep_> fun!
<Mordicu1> the display is very slow, apps launch very slowly too....
<Mordicu1> it is worst than 6.10 for my laptop (which is not a good reference!)
<TheSheep_> Mordicu1: it's a slow computer
<TheSheep_> Mordicu1: you can upgrade to 6.10
<Mordicu1> is there a way to upgrade from Xfce 6.06 to feisty 7.04 ?
<grazie> Mordicu1: why do you think it's 6.06?
<TheSheep_> not directly
<Mordicu1> when I launched Mozilla Firefox, I got a welcome page to Ubuntu 6.06....
<Mordicu1> but I cannot be sure of the version installed
<grazie> Mordicu1: documentation bug!
<Mordicu1> how to check it then ?
<grazie> cat /etc/issue
<Mordicu1> Ubuntu feisty (development branch) \n \l
<Mordicu1> about Xfce : Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<Mordicu1> version 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4)
<Ubugtu> XFCE bug 4 in xffm "Right click context menu broken" [Normal,Closed: fixed]  http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4
<vidd_laptop> Mordicu1, you the same guy talking up the net-install last night?
<Mordicu1> yes !
<Mordicu1> but yesterday the installation was not completed, in fact
<vidd_laptop> it worked great....but i found it ALOT slower then standard alt-cd install
<Mordicu1> only the base system installed, I had to type  "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop".... and then it download/installed the others files
<Mordicu1> for me it was faster, since my CD-rom is really slow.....
<Mordicu1> but Feisty is quite slow... when I launch an application, it takes 5-8 seconds before launching :'(
<vidd_laptop> you low on resources?
<grazie> Mordicu1: shouldn't be slowler than live cd though!
<sdac1>  can someone tell me which text file contains the settings of what login manager to display when machine starts.  I selected "Chooser" accidently and thus cannot login anymore...how do i re-enable gdm by editing text file ???
<grazie> Mordicu1: did you make a note of xorg driver?
<Mordicu1> grazie: xorg driver ? what is it ? how to ?
<Mordicu1> vidd_laptop: I have 192 RAM (sodimm PC-100), Celerom 600Mhz CPU (or 800, not sure :/)
<vidd_laptop> how do i change my computer's localname without hosing the system?
<grazie> Mordicu1: when you were running the live cd, the driver used can be seen in /etc/X11/xrog.conf....remember?
<grazie> vidd_laptop: hostname? it can be tricky.
<Mordicu1> grazie: sorry, I do not remember.... :( What can I do ? I am sure there is a problem with drivers, it's too slow :( )
<vidd_laptop> Mordicu1, did it run faster from the live cd?
<grazie> Mordicu1: look for Driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see what it i now (vesa I'd guess)
<grazie> Mordicu1: do the same with the live cd booted
<Mordicu1> I did not boot from a liveCD but from the Minimal CD ! (8Mo only)
<grazie> Mordicu1: you did yesterday (and got stuck)
* vidd_laptop has to go....
* vidd_laptop will get help l8r
<Mordicu1> grazie: yes, I was stuck with the Live CD.... I guess there was a problem with one partition, so I reformatted the PC, and I used the Feisty minimal CD to reinstall Xubuntu, because with my CD-rom (very slow or broken) it takes ages...
<Mordicu1> grazie: the install with the minimal CD (loading from the network) was much faster for me, and I got no error this time.
<grazie> Mordicu1: what's the Driver used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf now?
<Mordicu1> What should I check in the xorg.conf ?
<grazie> Mordicu1: look for Driver ^^
<Mordicu1> Section "Device"
<Mordicu1> 	Identifier	"Carte vido gnrique"
<Mordicu1> 	Driver		"vesa"
<Mordicu1> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Mordicu1> this ?
<grazie> yes
<Mordicu1> (sorry for the French language :s)
<grazie> it is vesa, but I still don't think it should be as slow as you are describing
<Mordicu1> well, everything respond slowly :'(
<grazie> Mordicu1: is a lot a hassle to boot with the live cd?
<Mordicu1> grazie: for me yes, but just because my CD-rom is slow, but I can do it.... should I boot from the Feisty live CD ?
<Mordicu1> (why should I boot with the live CD since Xubuntu is installed now ?)
<grazie> Mordicu1: use whatever xubuntu live cd you have already ...to see what driver is being used...it may not be vesa
<Mordicu1> ok. So I boot from a liveCD... then I check xorg.conf drivers, right?
<Mordicu1> to compare
<grazie> yes
<Mordicu1> ok rebooting ^
<grazie> Mordicu1: hold on
<Mordicu1> yes ?
<grazie> Mordicu1: if it is different, save a copy of xorg.conf to disk or usb stick
<Mordicu1> ok
<Mordicu1> I will connect to irc from my Windows-PC (burk)
<frtmonster> hi, what can i do to make my xubuntu run faster? i'm on a celeron laptop
<Mordicus> re Grazie
<Mordicus> It is not the same driver but I could not save the file, I rebooting with an USB key inserted
<Mordicus> grazie: I also found an interesing page.... but I don't know how to apply this info :
<Mordicus> grazie: http://www.freewebs.com/duckzland/r100.html
<Mordicus> grazie: look at 3.6. Video Card Configuration
<grazie> Mordicus: back
<grazie> Mordicus: what was in the live cd xorg,conf?
<Mordicus> savage S3 or something like that...
<grazie> ?
<B|nTaRa> lo
<Mordicus> I am rebooting with a usb key plugged...
<Mordicus> but video respond better with the live CD
<B|nTaRa> i installed xubuntu 6.06
<B|nTaRa> and then i upgraded
<B|nTaRa> how i wanna know either im using 6.10 or not ?
<grazie> Mordicus: you've got the live cd on usb key?
<Mordicus> no, I booted with the 6.10 live CD (on CD-rom)
<grazie> B|nTaRa: in a terminal type 'cat /etc/issue'
<Mordicus> and now, I plugged a pcmcia card with usb key to save the xorg.conf file
<B|nTaRa> $ cat /etc/issue
<B|nTaRa> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<B|nTaRa> grazie, thank you
<grazie> np
<Mordicus> xubuntu takes ages to load my USB key content.... -_-
<B|nTaRa> grazie, i just do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<B|nTaRa> is that correct ?
<grazie> B|nTaRa: you've upgraded already
<B|nTaRa> \0/
<grazie> !upgrade | B|nTaRa
<ubotu> B|nTaRa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<B|nTaRa> grazie, i didnt follow the tutorial
<frtmonster> how can i know which services or probes i don't need in xubuntu so it would make my celeron laptop a bit faster
<grazie> B|nTaRa: you should have really done 'sudo apt-get update' and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' after modifying /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolferine> <Seveas> i try to help you, you respond with personal atacks. You get banned. Simple <-- how did I personally attack you?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine]  by Seveas
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frtmonster> what's the cpu frequency manager job?
<B|nTaRa> grazie, what happen if i didnt do like that ?
<steveno> frtmonster: i suppose its all in its name
<frtmonster> steveno: and what does the name say?
<frtmonster> what cpu frequency does the manager job manage?
<steveno> oh okay, now I'm following you
<grazie> B|nTaRa: I don't know....what did you do?
<B|nTaRa> well
<B|nTaRa> just apt-get update
<B|nTaRa> and apt-upgrade
<B|nTaRa> thats all
<steveno> it manages your cpu's frequency (assuming you only have one). the way i understand it though it only kicks in during extreme times
<grazie> B|nTaRa: you must have changed sources.list
* kraut owns now xubuntu! \o/ :)
<B|nTaRa> grazie,
<B|nTaRa> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted multiverse universe
<B|nTaRa> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted multiverse universe
<steveno> frtmonster: if your using a laptop it will probably kick in more often as you go on and off battery power
<frtmonster> i see
<grazie> B|nTaRa: they're edgy. (remember to use pastebin for multiline posts...just in case)
<B|nTaRa> grazie, whats the latest ?
<grazie> B|nTaRa: sorry
<grazie> B|nTaRa: i was thinking feisty which isn't released yet
<B|nTaRa> :P
<rmd_> when does xubuntu feisty come out, anyway?
<grazie> B|nTaRa: just do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' then (if you've added edgy to all the entries in sources.list)
<grazie> rmd_: forcast is mid April
<rmd_> hm
<rmd_> i thought it was sooner.  it thought people were using it already
<grazie> people are using alpha and beta test versions
<B|nTaRa> grazie, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mordicus> grazie: can I boot with the alternate CD ? (without installing, just like a live CD  ?)
<grazie> Mordicus: no. install or rescue only I think
<grazie> B|nTaRa: all's well then
<B|nTaRa> :)
<B|nTaRa> thank you
<grazie> np
<B|nTaRa> i need help with mounting ntfs
<B|nTaRa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10370/
<rmd_> B|nTaRa, are you sure you want to do that?  NTFS writing can destroy your system
<B|nTaRa> :/
<B|nTaRa> i just wanna read em
<rmd_> i mean, I've never had a problem with it
<rmd_> ah
<Mordicus> grazie: I rebooted with Feisty, but now my laptop respond better.... O_O
<grazie> B|nTaRa: You don't need ntfs-fuse then
<Mordicus> grazie: I failed to boot with the liveCD, so burning a new one...
<grazie> Mordicus: no don't need to
<rmd_> B|nTaRa, so whats' the problem?  (X/K)Ubuntu comes with read support standard...
<steveno> Mordicus: make sure you always check the md5 before you burn
<B|nTaRa> grazie, any tutorials ?
<Mordicus> steveno: Yes, usually I do....
<slow-motion> bye
<grazie> B|nTaRa: it's easy but this is good >> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<grazie> B|nTaRa: although you don't need to install gparted to just find out what the file systems are
<Mordicus> grazie: so, should I keep generic VESA drivers, or try to find better drivers for my video card ? :/
<grazie> Mordicus: iirc you got a trident card?
<grazie> B|nTaRa: you can use 'blkid' for example to find the file system on the disk(s)
<Mordicus> grazie: Yes, it's a trident card (Trident Blade 3D agp)
<Mordicus> grazie: I found a page with info on this card under linux (sent you a link upper)
<grazie> Mordicus: look for xserver-xorg-video-trident in synaptic and if it's there install it
<Mordicus> ok !:)
<grazie> Mordicus: if it's no good you can always use vesa again (a great fallback driver)
<Mordicus> ok
<ostbagarn> how do i unmount a partition and mount it somewhere else?
<rmd_> ostbagarn, sudo umount <current mountpoint>
<rmd_> ostbagarn, sudo mount <device directory> <mountpoint>
<rmd_> or something
<ostbagarn> sudo: unmount: command not found
<ostbagarn> ups
<ostbagarn> :p
<ostbagarn> device is busy :S
<rmd_> what are you trying to umount?
<ostbagarn> a partition ive mounted as warez
<rmd_> you wont be able to umount, say, a cd you're listening to, a floppy you're using, a usb stick that is being accessed...
<ostbagarn> i want it to be /Ftp
<rmd_> in that case
<rmd_> well
<rmd_> you can try halting HD access, anything that might be writing to that partition
<rmd_> is the partition listed in fstab?
<ostbagarn> whats that? :o
<rmd_> fstab is a file that configures mounted drives, etc
<rmd_> do me a favor and open a terminal
<ostbagarn> i have
<rmd_> and use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to post the output of "cat /etc/fstab"
<rmd_> still there?
<ostbagarn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10375/
<ostbagarn> hope thats right
<rmd_> that's right, yes
<rmd_> okay
<rmd_> now hit f2 and type "gksu mousepad /etc/fstab"
<rmd_> and change "/warez" to "/ftp"
<rmd_> save and close
<rmd_> when you reboot, the partition will be mounted to /ftp
<rmd_> but before you reboot
<rmd_> make sure you have created the /ftp directory
<rmd_> if you haven't, open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /ftp"
<rmd_> then reboot
<ostbagarn> you win
<ostbagarn> thanks
<rmd_> no problem
<rmd_> just remember it wont be changed until you reboot, so you might want to just go ahead and do that now
<ostbagarn> yea
<ostbagarn> i just occured to me tho that maybe it was /home/ftp i wanted :o
<rmd_> well
<colorred> lol
<rmd_> the /home directory is really for user folders
<ostbagarn> lol indeed
<ostbagarn> yea
<rmd_> i wouldnt really suggest a /home/ftp directory
<ostbagarn> ok
* kraut deletes xubuntu :/
<rmd_> i would prefer you do a /home/ostbagarn/ftp, but given what i think you might be trying to do, that might open you up to security risks.  i dont know, i know next to nothing about ftp servers, etc
<Mordicus> grazie|afk: xserver-xorg-video-trident is installed... so why Xubuntu use the vesa driver ? O_O
<ostbagarn> hehe i know zip myself
<ostbagarn> maybe one should had just mounted that partition as /home when i installed xubuntu since its way bigger
<rmd_> ostbagarn, it doesn't matter all that much.  just need to remember where you have space and where you don't
<ostbagarn> i suppose
<rmd_> i know a few people who have very small /homes because they keep *nothing* there
<rmd_> and they have complicated permissions patterns for where they do keep their data
<rmd_> they're freaky
<ostbagarn> hehe
<rmd_> what format does orge support?
<rmd_> orage?
<ostbagarn> what are you thinking of?
<rmd_> i was trying to figure out what calendar files orage recognized
<rmd_> but i figured it out
<dannydog> hello
<dannydog> could i get some help, im new in xubuntu
<dannydog> how can get opera in xubuntu?
<ostbagarn> just ask
<ostbagarn> you could always go to opera.com and download it
<ostbagarn> might be able to get it synaptic packet manager as well
<\rabies\> i cant delete files from hda2 dircetly, he move the files to hda1 (trash) <- this isnt nice
<\rabies\> ^sry, my english isnt so well
<dannydog> well
<dannydog> isn't possible to use the apt-get opera?
<B|nTaRa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10372/
<dannydog> k
<rmd_> dannydog, uh... i dont know why not, i know i have
<dannydog> well
<dannydog> how do i start the files i download from opera.com?
<grazie> !opera | dannydog
<ubotu> dannydog: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dannydog> !konquerer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konquerer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris13> so hey what is the command for starting Thunar in root mode again?
<chris13> is it just sudo Thunar
<chris13> or is there GTK something in there somewhere
<grazie> gksu thunar is better (or gksudo)
<chris13> ok
<chris13> it seems to have opened it just fine but it still gives some sort of error message
<chris13> Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus.
<chris13> Did not recieve a reply
<grazie> chris13: I wouldn't worry about that
<chris13> ok
<chris13> thanks for your help
<ForsakenSoul> hey ... can some one help me ....
<Ant1moN_> hi! do you know how to launch an app automatically on login in XFCE?
<ForsakenSoul> i`m trying to install xubuntu 6.10 on an old pc - 300 mhz processor and doble ram ... total 65 mb
<ForsakenSoul> and i am installing it in the alternative cd and it all goes perfect
<ForsakenSoul> till the menu Select and Install Software
<ForsakenSoul> it reaches 65% and freezes
<ForsakenSoul> configureng anthy
<TheSheep_> on Anthy?
<ForsakenSoul> yaea
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<TheSheep_> ok, switch to the second console with alt+f2
<TheSheep_> press enter to activate it
<TheSheep_> type 'ps x' to get the list of all processes
<TheSheep_> see what number the anthy process has
<TheSheep_> then type 'kill this-number-here'
<TheSheep_> this should get the installer moving
<ForsakenSoul> thanks
<ForsakenSoul> and is the anthy important ?
<TheSheep_> you can reinstall anthy later if you really need working japanese input methods
<TheSheep_> for typing japanese characters
<TheSheep_> I think
<ForsakenSoul> ohhh
<TheSheep_> !anthy
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ubotu> anthy: A Japanese input method (backend, dictionary and utility). In component main, is optional. Version 7500-1 (edgy), package size 2749 kB, installed size 10388 kB
<ForsakenSoul> don`t neet to :D
<ForsakenSoul> thanks
<Ant1moN_> do you know how to start an app at login in XFCE?
<grazie_> Ant1moN_: two ways
<grazie_> Akuma_: close session with the app still iopen and make sure to save session
<grazie_> Akuma_: add app to Autostarted Application in Settings
<Ant1moN_> ok thx...because I want to run a command. x11vnc at startup
<TheSheep_> Ant1moN_: you might want to investigate LTSP
<Ant1moN_> ok thx...have to go...thank you for your help!!
<Mordicus> hello again !
<grazie> Mordicus: hi there
<Mordicus> hi !
<Mordicus> the trident package is installed, but it is not used in xorg.conf....
<Mordicus> can I force Xubuntu to use the Trident drivers ?
<grazie> of course
<Mordicus> (xserver-xorg-video-trident is installed)
<Mordicus> but how to ?
<cellofellow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mordicus> ok trying...
<grazie> Mordicus: as cellofellow says or if you know what the driver module is called just edit and check the module is loaded?
<Mordicus> the module loaded now (in xorg.conf) is the generic
<Mordicus> now I typed the command line, chosen Trident.... and answering a few questions....
<cellofellow> just scroll around and pick trident in that window that asks for the driver in the reconfigure thing.
<cellofellow> ok
<Mordicus> yes I did it ! thanks !
<Mordicus> but what about framebuffer ??
<cellofellow> now ctrl+alt+backspace and see if it works.
<cellofellow> dunno
<cellofellow> I don't know how to configure framebuffer drivers. :/
<cellofellow> mine picks RIVA (nvidia-legacy) by default.
<grazie> Mordicus: you can try that later
<Mordicus> but now Xubuntu ask me a lot of questions !!!! :s
<Mordicus> I am not sure what to answer, I just click ok, not changing anything
<cellofellow> lots of stuff on keyboard. You will have to pay attention on the monitor size stuff.
<cellofellow> but usually the defaults are fine
<grazie> Mordicus: did you make a backup of xorg.conf?
<cellofellow> do that before the config writes
* grazie agrees
<Mordicus> grazie: no, I did not backup :s
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The reconfigure script makes a backup anyway.
<cellofellow> it's not too late
<Mordicus> :'(
<cellofellow> it does, that's right
<cellofellow> xorg.conf.somedataincludeingthedate
<Mordicus> pray for me ! I press "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<cellofellow> cya later
<Mordicus> re
<Mordicus> re
<Mordicus> tragedy....
<Mordicus> Xorg server error, I cannot boot anymore... :'(
<cellofellow> you can still boot
<Mordicus> I am on another PC
<Mordicus> my xubuntu laptop can boot...
<cellofellow> ctrl+alt+F[1-6]  to see tty terminals.
<Mordicus> but it stops
<Mordicus> with a xorg server error
<Mordicus> fatal error
<Mordicus> screen not found...
<Mordicus> and many other info I cannot understand
<ForsakenSoul> can someone please help me
<cellofellow> you can get to a tty?
<cellofellow> !ask | ForsakenSoul
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ForsakenSoul> i`m installing an xubuntu in a alternative cd
<ForsakenSoul> how is the stupid kill command
<ForsakenSoul> i`m typing
<ForsakenSoul> kill 56
<ForsakenSoul> for killing anthy in xubuntu install
<Mordicus> cellofellow: I've got the terminal, yes
<ForsakenSoul> and it says that there is no process
<cellofellow> maybe it thinks you mean signal 56, if there is one
<cellofellow> there are only 31 signals
<ForsakenSoul> ohh
<ForsakenSoul> so how should i kill it
<ForsakenSoul> i`m typing ps x
<grazie> Mordicus:  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Mordicus> I was warned I should reinstall GDM...
<Mordicus> LS or 1s ???
<cellofellow> ls
<cellofellow> caps make big difference
<Mordicus> ok (I thought it was a ONE 1...2 ...3)
<cellofellow> hehe.
<Mordicus> grazie: and next ?
<Mordicus> it just shows me a number....
<Mordicus> (x11, without caps, did not work ! :-o I have to type X11)
<grazie> Mordicus: yes
<grazie> X11
<Mordicus> I did it... nothing special happened
<grazie> it should list at least two files
<Mordicus> oh yes!
<grazie> how many?
<Mordicus> 2
<cellofellow> xorg.conf and xorg.conf-otherstuff?
<Mordicus> .... xorg.conf and the other ......xorg.conf.2007445185797101 (omething like that)
<grazie> Mordicus: cd /etc/X11
<Mordicus> the fatal error message was (in the report) : no screens found O_O
<Mordicus> ok
<grazie> Mordicus: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.crap
<grazie> Mordicus: sudo mv xorg.conf.2007* xorg.conf
<Mordicus> ok trying !
<cellofellow> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mordicus> restarting !!
<grazie> cellofellow: isn't that broken on edgy?
<cellofellow> not here
<grazie> k
<cellofellow> the gdm init script works fine
<grazie> thought there was a bug
<ForsakenSoul> any ideas on how i can make my xubuntu install run again after it freezes on 65% configuring anthy ?
<Mordicus> Now I retry to set Xorg server ??
<grazie> ForsakenSoul: kill anthy
<ForsakenSoul> killed it
<grazie> Mordicus: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf.crap
<ForsakenSoul> and it when i cheked the progress
<ForsakenSoul> it wa still stuck
<Mordicus> it show me a driver list
<BFTD> my ISP hates apt-get
<cellofellow> that really sucks
<BFTD> it pauses every few seconds.
<ForsakenSoul> by the way this is a nice thing to say that i`m installing my first linux at the moment
<grazie> ForsakenSoul: look at >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293514&page=2
<ForsakenSoul> and this is my first encounter
<Mordicus> for me too ! :D
<grazie> Mordicus: a driver list?  not just one line?
<cellofellow> Mordicus: Driver or driver?
<BFTD> ??
<grazie> Mordicus: case is very important on linux & unix
<dredhammer> does the desktop disc install of Edgy contain ndiswrapper in its repo?
<Mordicus> Driver "kbd"
<Mordicus> Driver "mouse"
<Mordicus> Driver  "synaptics"
<Mordicus> Driver "wacom"
<Mordicus> etc, etc....
<Mordicus> Driver "trident"
<cellofellow> grazie: you forgot that more than one driver was involved I guess. :)
<grazie> Mordicus: sorry ...my mistake...you want trident
<Mordicus> yes
<cellofellow> try grep -n Driver xorg.conf just see which line it's on
<cellofellow> trident instead of Driver actually
<ForsakenSoul> well unfortunately kill -9 doesn`t work for me
<ForsakenSoul> i`ve killed it once already
<grazie> Mordicus: replace vesa with trident in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ForsakenSoul> in my case anthy shows with 20 S and 24780 D
<Mordicus> do I type this : grep -n Driver xorg.conf  ???
<Mordicus> do I type this : grep -n Trident xorg.conf  ???
<cellofellow> don't worry about it
<ForsakenSoul> i type kill -9 20
<Mordicus> ok
<ForsakenSoul> and it doesn`t work
<grazie> ForsakenSoul: why 20?
<Mordicus> Can I change the identifier ? :)
<cellofellow> Mordicus: sudo vim xorg.conf, and type "/vesa" once you started, and then change vesa for trident.
<cellofellow> you can, but it's not neccesary.
<Mordicus> ok
<grazie> Mordicus: you know vim?
<Mordicus> grazie: no :/
* cellofellow sees if nano can do search
* grazie nano is better
<BFTD> DANGIT
<Mordicus> when I type /vesa, i get E486 pattern not found : vesa
<BFTD> Firefox keeps crashing everytime i view a myspace profile
<cellofellow> well, must not be that
<cellofellow> BFTD: that is weird
<Mordicus> I changed vesa to trident in xorg.conf, but I cannot save :(
<cellofellow> BFTD: the Javascript console may help
<Mordicus> "can't open file to write"
<cellofellow> Mordicus: save with esc :wq
<cellofellow> did you use sudo?
<Mordicus> I just opened the xorg.conf file
<cellofellow> I think you should use nano
* grazie agress
<cellofellow> exit with :q!
<Mordicus> with what ? ":q!" ????
<Mordicus> what command is that ?
<BFTD> Warning: Unknown property '_width'.  Declaration dropped
<cellofellow> the vim command
<cellofellow> BFTD: sounds like MySpace has buggy j-script
<BFTD> hrm
<Mordicus> sorry I am lost
<grazie> Mordicus: just enter              :q!
<Mordicus> in xorg.conf ?
<grazie> your still in vim?
<BFTD> cellofellow it just crashed on youtube too
<Mordicus> not, I opened the file xorg.conf to replace vesa by trident, but I cannot save :/
<grazie> Mordicus: just kit Esc key
<cellofellow> Mordicus: did you open with vim? with nano? with some graphical editor?
<grazie> Mordicus: then enter              :q!
<Mordicus> with mousepad !
<grazie> hehe
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> I need to isntall flash
<BFTD> I already installed it though
<grazie> Mordicus: quit mousepad
<ForsakenSoul> ohh ... every time i kill the stupid anthy with kill -9 either gives me a no such process and the number or kills it and doesn`t go on
<ForsakenSoul> i think it restarting :(
<cellofellow> ForsakenSoul: how about you try `sudo top`
<Mordicus> when I type sudo vim xorg.conf, I get an empty file :/
<grazie> Mordicus: no forget vim......sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cellofellow> Mordicus: that because you editting /home/you/xorg.conf
<cellofellow> easiest would probably be gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the alt+f2 run dialog
<Mordicus> cellofellow: ok !
<Mordicus> so, in vim, I change "vesa" by "trident" ?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> then esc :wq to save and quit
<Mordicus> I saved using ctrl-O and exit :s
<Mordicus> but it has been saved
<Mordicus> now reboot ?
<Mordicus> cellofellow: sorry I do not understand how to type ":wq".... may be because my Xubuntu is in French
<cellofellow> just the characters :wq
<Mordicus> it did not work :/
<cellofellow> unless vim is different in other languages
<Mordicus> when I type : and w and q... it's like I am writing text in vim, in the xorg.conf file :/
<grazie> you must hit Esc key to exit insert mode first
<Mordicus> but it has been saved (I use the help menu with commands to save ! :) )
<grazie> great!
<grazie> just restart X as before >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mordicus> starting gnome display manager
<Mordicus> (i did not reboot)
<Mordicus> shall I press ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<cellofellow> makes no difference
<Mordicus> so now I use the trident driver ??
<cellofellow> yeah
<Mordicus> cool ^^ :D
<grazie> Mordicus: you ARE using the trident driver...any better?
<Mordicus> yes, it looks a little bit faster :)
<Mordicus> I would like to play a video to test any difference..
<Mordicus> I have installed mplayer
<Mordicus> but it cannot open my AVI file :'(
<grazie> !codecs | Mordicus
<ubotu> Mordicus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cellofellow> Mordicus: and Feisty will have CNR and you'll be ably to pay for and download legal codecs, instead of this semi-legal stuff we do here.
<grazie> !CNR
<Mordicus> semi-legal ? :p Why ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> cellofellow: CNR?
<cellofellow> Click and Run.
<Mordicus> I can read this in the help for Fiesty
<cellofellow> Linspire stuff
<Mordicus> Click Applications  Add/Remove. Select Other and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK
<vidd_laptop> cnr = Clin 'n run
<Mordicus> but I cannot find the add/remove menu....
<cellofellow> I don't care for it, prefer aptitude.
<cellofellow> Mordicus: it's in Other I believe
<cellofellow> That's for Ubuntu, that particular menu item.
<Mordicus> ah ok ^^
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *wave*
<Mordicus> I cannot find the "Ubuntu restricted extras" :s
<cellofellow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* cellofellow looks at wiki page
<Mordicu2> I am here (Mordicus)
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> one minute then
<Mordicu2> why does Xubuntu use Firefox 1.05 and not version 2.02 ? is it lighter ???
<vidd_laptop> Mordicu2, cuzz you didnt run the update?
<cellofellow> Xubuntu Dapper uses 1.5 cause it's just older. 2.0 is actually a little faster.
<cellofellow> Edgy has 2.0
<cellofellow> 2.0.0.2 to be precise
<vidd_laptop> as does fiesty
<cellofellow> !firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2 (dapper), package size 7761 kB, installed size 22992 kB
<cellofellow> !firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9009 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<vidd_laptop> !firefox fiesty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9009 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<vidd_laptop> ...
<cellofellow> Mordicu2: on this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, you see the box with the apt-get command? do that
<cellofellow> forget the ogle and gxine bit though
<cellofellow> and do mplayer instead. :)
<Mordicu2> yes, I go with mplayer
<Mordicu2> I need extra codec, it's very important since I use many different video
<cellofellow> Mplayer uses any codec you throw at it
<cellofellow> w32codecs in particular
<grazie>  Mordicu2 RE: Firefox - I don't understand as you installed Feisty?
<Mordicu2> grazie: oh yes ! sorry ! it's version 2 now ! But I noticed the last time, when I installed the 6.10, that mozilla 1.5 was installed
<cellofellow> if you installed Edgy before it was released, Firefox 2 wasn't released yet.
<grazie> Mordicu2: Well ubuntu is only released every 6 months
* vidd_laptop wants to DOWNGRADE to 1.5...so he can get thunderbird to scan hotmail
<cellofellow> you had some hack going on? extensions or something?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<vidd_laptop> it wont work with firefox 2.0 for some reason
<Mordicu2> libdvdcss2... I get an error message trying to install libdvdcss2
<Mordicu2> dependencie is not satisfied
<cellofellow> use Gdebi
<vidd_laptop> that is the -dev
<Mordicu2> *dependency is not satisfiable
<Mordicu2> I tried, I could not install it
<Mordicu2>  sudoapt-getinstallgdebi
<vidd_laptop> you need to get the NON -dev
<Mordicu2> won't work
<cellofellow> gdebi already installed I think
<Mordicu2> I followed the instructions on the help age :s
<Mordicu2> page
<vidd_laptop> Mordicu2, did you get libdvdcss or libdvdcss-dev?
<Mordicu2> ok.. may be not the good packaage
<cellofellow> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Mordicu2> it's dev, you're right ! I did not pay attention to this
<cellofellow> use that to get libdvdcss2 ^
* vidd_laptop had the same issue
<Mordicu2> the download page is not clear at all -_-
<vidd_laptop> Mordicu2, libdvdcss-dev requires libdvdcss
<Mordicu2> I get this one : libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb
<Mordicu2> now it seems to work
<vidd_laptop> yep
<Mordicu2> I still get an error when I try to play an avi file :(
<cellofellow> you need w32codecs
<cellofellow> and use mplayer
<Mordicu2> i typed this :
<Mordicu2> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Mordicu2> and it was ok i think
<Mordicu2> next I tried to read the avi file with mplayer, and it crashed :s
<cellofellow> avi is a container, like Ogg, and can have a number of codecs in it.
<cellofellow> Ogg can have Vorbis audio streams, Theora video streams, multiples of both, etc.
<Mordicu2> but what can I do next ?
<cellofellow> :/ dunno
<cellofellow> I think mplayer can use libxine-extracodecs
<cellofellow> if you don't have that
<Mordicu2> error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<cellofellow> oh, hehe
<cellofellow> open gmplayer, and select x11 as the output plugin in the preferences
<Mordicu2> what ?
<cellofellow> it had trouble outputing
<cellofellow> gmplayer is mplayer GTK frontend
<cellofellow> mplayer is a CLI app.
<Mordicu2> -_- I am lost
<Mordicu2> But I am following your instruction :D
<cellofellow> it's included in the package mplayer, don't worry
<cellofellow> just open mplayer from the menu
<Mordicu2> there are many X11 drivers available....
<cellofellow> just use xv, it gives me no problems
<Mordicu2> I selected it, I get the same error :(
<cellofellow> try x11
<Mordicu2> when you asked me to select the output plugin, you were speaking about the driver, right ? (in preferences)
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> Video Drivers
<Mordicu2> ok :)
<Mordicu2> well I get some image but.... :p
<Mordicu2> audio problem...
<cellofellow> adjust the audio drivers too. :)
<Mordicu2> requested audio codec family....
<Mordicu2> mp3 not available in compilation
<Mordicu2> afm=mp3lib
<cellofellow> I get that when I play AVI's, but it still plays the sound
<Mordicu2> aaudio driver is Alsa...
<cellofellow> use that
<Mordicu2> so where the error comes from ? :(
<Mordicu2> my sound is very bad
<cellofellow> that's a codec problem
<Mordicu2> mp3 (afm=mp3lib) is a special codec ?
<cellofellow> A codec is just a file format.
<Mordicu2> well the best way to get rid of that message is to choose ffmpeg as ur audio codec when u choose it from preferences
<Mordicu2> that should get rid of that error
<Mordicu2> (I found that here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343856
<Mordicu2> but I do not have ffmpeg in audio preferences :/
#xubuntu 2007-03-15
<vrkhans> hi i dont know what i did, i lost my application button on my taskbar
<vrkhans> does there any way to get it back
<vidd_laptop> right click on the taskbar....
<vidd_laptop> ghoose add
<vidd_laptop> select application from the list
<vidd_laptop> make that xfce menu
<vrkhans> I dont see any application button
<vrkhans> there is an xface menue
<vidd_laptop> that one
<vrkhans> but the what happen to the old one
<vrkhans> which says application
<vidd_laptop> no idea....
<vidd_laptop> try [Ctrl] [alt] [bkspc]  that witll restart your desktop
<Prisoner_> hello all
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Prisoner_
<bur[n] er> hola
<Prisoner_> Xubuntu rocks
<Prisoner_> I need to try and get my webcam working
* vidd_laptop has never heard any success stories about web cams
<Prisoner_> I did some research on webcams and it looks like mine might work, I have to download and install something, can't remember what
<Prisoner_> I have it printed out somewhere
<vidd_laptop> wb vrkhans
<vidd_laptop> did it work?
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> it work
<vidd_laptop> cool
<vrkhans> but does there any way i can reset my desktop to the default
<vrkhans> like i install
<vrkhans> when i install it
<vrkhans> sorry
<vrkhans> back again
<vidd_laptop> there IS a way....
<vidd_laptop> make a new user,,,,
<vrkhans> hmm
<vidd_laptop> give it sudo rights,,,,
<vidd_laptop> log in to it,
<vrkhans> how i can make a new user
<vrkhans> mkuser
<vrkhans> or
<vrkhans> ;-)
<vrkhans> something else
<vidd_laptop> there is a users thing in the system menu
<vidd_laptop> when you log in to the new user....
<vidd_laptop> you want to delete the entire /.config file of your old user,
<vrkhans> let me try
<vrkhans> i just created a new user
<vrkhans> now let see how it work
<vidd_laptop> copy the entire /.config folder of the new user into the old user
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> i will be back
<MagicFab> Hi
<MagicFab> I have a proble using the sudoer file. Could anyone take a look at this report:
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/92401
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92401 in sudo "regular user can't start admin application with sudo as specified in sudoers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<MagicFab> I am not sure why this doesn't work... any help appreciated
<vidd_laptop> welcome back
<vrkhans> hi any body here using mutt fechmail and procmail
<vrkhans> i just install it
<Prisoner_> not I
<vrkhans> Prisoner_: are you useing
<vrkhans> these
<vidd_laptop> vrkhans, did you get your default desktop back?
<vrkhans> vidd_laptop: ya thanks :-)
<vrkhans> got it
<vrkhans> Prisoner_: are you using mutt
<Prisoner_> Thunderbird
<vrkhans> hmm
* vidd_laptop uses thundarbird as well
<vrkhans> no i want to learn how to use mutt and fetch mail and proc mail
<Prisoner_> I was able to copy all my info from Thunderbird in WIndows to Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> Prisoner_, you fire M$ after the relocaton of mail?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<Prisoner_> I seldome boot XP anymore
<Prisoner_> I still don't have a DVD authoring program like Nero on Linux yet, and I don't have a Linux equivalent of Acronis True Image Backup yet
<vidd_laptop> what DO you boot it for?
<vidd_laptop> lin-nero dont work?
<vidd_laptop> nero has a linux version now
<Prisoner_> I don't have it
<vidd_laptop> well...so ive heard anyway
<Prisoner_> I went to the Nero site and couldn't find it
<vidd_laptop> thats odd....id think they would have that as a big banner on thier site
<Prisoner_> maybe I need to go look again
<Prisoner_> However, I did find this cool program for linux that took an MPEG file that was in PAL in converted it to a file that was NTSC suitable for DVD
<Prisoner_> I burned it in Nero on the Windows site and it worked well
<K3nto> can somebody help me with getting wireless working with ubuntu?
<K3nto> xubuntu*
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, sure
<vidd_laptop> what card you using?
<Prisoner_> haven't tried anythign WiFi yet
<Prisoner_> by the way, are you a ham?
* vidd_laptop has 
<K3nto> linksys pci card
<K3nto> its a lptop
<vidd_laptop> run lspci | grep Network
<vidd_laptop> post the output
<K3nto> ok
<vidd_laptop> !paste | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K3nto> the terminal is not on the desktop. how do i put it there (for future reference. i can get to it np
<K3nto> ?
<K3nto> anyway, heres the outout:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10423/
<vidd_laptop> you have the same card as me...
<vidd_laptop> its easy
<K3nto> k
<K3nto> i know ubuntu, but xfce is alien to me
<vidd_laptop> what version you running?
<K3nto> 6.06
<vidd_laptop> dapper, edgy, or fiesty?
<K3nto> the latest right?
<K3nto> edgy
<vidd_laptop> 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy, 7.04 is fiesty
<K3nto> nuts
<K3nto> dont know how i ended up with dapper, but i guess i got that one. (in xubuntu). im on my main pc (ubuntu edgy)
<vidd_laptop> u know how to enable the multi and universe repo's?
<K3nto> yep
<vidd_laptop> you need to enable them
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<K3nto> couldnt find the package (prolly cause the card doesnt work?)
<vidd_laptop> you have the repo's added and run sudo apt-get reload?
<vidd_laptop> and do you have network access via the integrated NIC?
<K3nto> could not download all repository indexes
<K3nto> ok hold on them
<vidd_laptop> are you connected?
<K3nto> no, the laptop only has wireless. thats why i had to get on my main pc
<vidd_laptop> you dont have an integrated wired card?
<K3nto> nope
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm.
<vidd_laptop> let me do some research....
<Prisoner_> I download software for my UPS, can't find where it went
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/
<sponix> I want the smallest setup for my boys that will play dvd's and avi/mpeg/divx movies  ... should I got xubuntu, or ubuntu-server, then just apt-get mplayer ?
<sponix> K3nto: you want the proper way, or the easy way ?
<K3nto> either
<K3nto> proper i guess
<vidd_laptop> sponix, im TELLING him the easy way
<vidd_laptop> AND the proper way
<sponix> vidd_laptop: ndiswrapper ?
<vidd_laptop> hell nop
<sponix> vidd_laptop: sorry for intruding, please continue ;)
<vidd_laptop> the two step method
<K3nto> ok
<sponix> K3nto: ignore me, I'm a n00b ;)
<K3nto> theres like 50 on tha page
<K3nto> which one do i get?
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, dl the latest version
<K3nto> ok
<vidd_laptop> if its the one i think it is.....the one used in fiesty.....it will LOAD the firmware as well
<K3nto> ok i have ubuntu 6.10 but xubuntu 6.06?
<K3nto> retarded
<sponix> vidd_laptop: when you get K3nto up and going, if you have a sec I'd like a quick overview of the process. I ended up using the win2k/xp driver from dell with ndiswrapper-1.8 and blocking the linux bcm43xx module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to make mine work... With the Linux module it would detect, and even find the AP, just not send packets (for me) -- I'm pretty sure
<sponix> my wifi chip is a dell 1390
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, dont matter
<K3nto> k
<K3nto> while this is going, how can i put shortcuts on the desktop
<K3nto> its flippin confusing
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, no idea here
<K3nto> see. xfce....
<vidd_laptop> sponix, you will need to un blacklist the bcm43xx, and purge ALL the ndiswrapper crap
<vidd_laptop> activate the multi and universe repo's
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<vidd_laptop> then sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<K3nto> temporary failure in resolution?
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, huh?
<sponix> vidd_laptop: and then ?
<vidd_laptop> set up your network
<vidd_laptop> told ya...2 steps
<sponix> vidd_laptop: thats it, it gives the proper module, and so forth ?
<sponix> vidd_laptop: on the config, what device does it show as wlan0 or eth1 ?
<vidd_laptop> yep
<vidd_laptop> eth1
<K3nto> yeah its not installing
<vidd_laptop> hmm
<vidd_laptop> what is the error messgae?
<sponix> and the module name shows as what bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<vidd_laptop> sponix, shows as bcm43xx
<K3nto> Resolving boredlink.googlepages.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<sponix> vidd_laptop: umm, but you had me blacklist bcm43xx still, correct ?
<sponix> crap, I see _un_blacklist bcm43xx you said, sorry
<sponix> ok, getting ready to give it a shot
<sponix> brb
<vidd_laptop> gl sponix
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/
<vidd_laptop> TRY THAT
<K3nto> i got http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_005-2_i386.deb
<K3nto> and i put it on the xubuntu one
<K3nto> and i got that error
<vidd_laptop> ???
<sponix> tells me something about extracting older firmware
<vidd_laptop> did you download the file?
<sponix> going to try giving it a shot with the module though
<K3nto> ....yeah
<sponix> I just ran the  /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh as root
<sponix> and it did the download
<vidd_laptop> what happened when you copied the file to the new pc?
<K3nto> well, it appeared on the desktop. at which point i proceeeded with a double click operation followed by the error mentioned above
<Centinul> is there a DVD ISO of Xubuntu?
<sponix> hmm, I ran apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter on the laptop, then the /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh ... thats all I need riiight ?
<K3nto> Centinul: just burn the cd one to a dvd. worked for me
<vidd_laptop> sponix, yes...just need to set up your network
<Centinul> hmmm interesting never thought of that
<K3nto> vidd_laptop: what now lol
<vidd_laptop> im not sure
<vidd_laptop> which version did you dl K3nto ?
<K3nto> http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_005-2_i386.deb
<vidd_laptop> get the 006
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, it would be SO much easier if you had a network cable to your lappy
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<K3nto> no nic card
<K3nto> lol
<vidd_laptop> so you dl it to the desktop...what does it show up as?
<vidd_laptop> a box icon?
<K3nto> yes
<vidd_laptop> copy it to disk [usb whatever] 
<K3nto> did that
<vidd_laptop> then copy it to the new computer
<K3nto> did that
<vidd_laptop> what does it look like on the new lappy?
<K3nto> a box icon
<vidd_laptop> what options you get when you right click on it?
<K3nto> open with GDebi
<K3nto> open with other
<K3nto> extract...
<sponix> vidd_laptop: hmm, got it working .. Thanks
<vidd_laptop> sponix, cool
<sponix> vidd_laptop: wanna here the funny part ? I was getting 2.5MB/s transfers before with the win driver, now I'm getting 18-20KB/s ... Honestly ;)
<sponix> vidd_laptop: needless to say, I might try switching back, and see if its the driver/module, or if its just my network being under higher load right now
<vidd_laptop> sponix, =\
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, open with gdebi
<K3nto> ok
<vidd_laptop> you should get prompted to enter your password
<K3nto> i did the first time
<vidd_laptop> D'OH.....you need the firmware!
<K3nto> now i get to the package installer and i have teh option to reinstall
<vidd_laptop> give me a sec......
<K3nto> kk
<vidd_laptop> you need to get http://svit.epfl.ch/stuff/wl_apsta.o.
<vidd_laptop> then sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` <downloaded file>
<vidd_laptop> where <downloaded file> is the path to the second file i told you to get
<vidd_laptop> sorry K3nto i forgot you have no access =] 
<K3nto> ok its on the new laptop
<K3nto> wl_apsta.o
<vidd_laptop> then sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` <downloaded file>
<vidd_laptop> where <downloaded file> is the path to the second file i told you to get
<K3nto> o ok
<K3nto> cannot open input file
<K3nto> input il*
<K3nto> input file*
<K3nto> nvm its a goin
<sponix> vidd_laptop: ok, network is under a bit of load, but even at that I went from 20KB/s to 550KB/s going back to the bcmwl5.inf && ndiswrapper-1.8 ... I love Linux, and like to support it, but if the win driver in Linux gets me that much of a speed boost -- I'm sticking with it :P
<vidd_laptop> thats your choice
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, awesome
<K3nto> ok im getting the same error
<sponix> vidd_laptop: I'm getting corrupt in my old age, I even have wine/crossover with dvdshrink, utorrent, && ms office ... man I'm sick
<K3nto> the fw you game me worked
<K3nto> but the fwcutter doesnt
<vidd_laptop> is it asking you to get a file or to configure it during its install?
<K3nto> no
<K3nto> it did the first time
<sponix> is debian still one of the smallest installs around ?
<sponix> I'm debating if I should put it on the kids box instead of ubuntu, the machine they have only has a 4gig drive
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, try getting the fwcutter from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<vidd_laptop> its a *buntu .deb and not a debian .deb
<vidd_laptop> it MIGHT be the issue
<K3nto> ok
<vidd_laptop> sponix, if you are looking for an ULTRA-ultra lightwieght distro.....get Damn Small Linux
<sponix> vidd_laptop: might look into that, but a bare server install of ubuntu && just installing xfce4 and mplayer might work ok as well
<sponix> vidd_laptop: thinking xubuntu/mplayer/vlc ... can probably get that on there in under a gig
<K3nto> screw this im gonna get ubuntu
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, you will have the same issue with ubuntu.....
<sponix> K3nto: what are you on debian ?
<vidd_laptop> check this howto.....
<vidd_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<K3nto> nah
<K3nto> probs started with xfce
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, your wireless up then?
<K3nto> no
<K3nto> im getting rid of xubuntu
<K3nto> and im using something i know how to
<vidd_laptop> the howto i posted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy works for ubuntu as well as xubuntu
<sponix> ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu .... its all the same :)
<sponix> diff DE is all
<Jester45> ubuntu and kubuntu have some core diffrences
<sponix> Jester45: honestly ? so if I install kubuntu, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. when I log into gnome, there are different programs running than the normal ubuntu-desktop ?
<Jester45> one thing is the kubuntu doesnt have all the libs that ubutnu has it has diffrent ones
<sponix> and so forth, because, when I add xubuntu-desktop && kubuntu-desktop to an ubuntu install they seem to run the same
<Jester45> it uses some still but try a apt-get ubuntu-desktop and you will see core libs get installed not only the DE libs
<sponix> Jester45: true, but if you have kubuntu, and install ubuntu-desktop, doesn't it snag all the libs a normal ubuntu-desktop install would have ?
<sponix> see, I had kubuntu before, when easyubuntu was young, ended up getting ubuntu-desktop just for lib support before it would run :P
<Jester45> yes will will get all the libs ubuntu has but.. kubuntu has some allready
<Jester45> its not a diffrent distro but they are not just a DE change
<sponix> anyone done the ubuntu-server install before ?
<Jester45> i change installs monthly
<Jester45> yes
<sponix> does it install lamp by default ?
<DiscoStu> hi
<Jester45> umm yes i think if you were to just keep pressing enter
<Jester45> hi
<tonyyarusso> sponix: yes
<DiscoStu> anyone experienced in tightvncserver problem fixing?
<sponix> I'm looking for something bare, that I can just apt-get install xfce4 vlc-plugin-alsa mplayer w32codecs && my kids presto, have media player box
<tonyyarusso> Whatcha need?
<DiscoStu> mine won't start
<DiscoStu> font problems
<sponix> maybe I should just snag debian for this
<sponix> hate to though, because all the other boxen in the house run some flavor of ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> sponix: Server would work; also, the alternate CD should have a minimal option - the difference being mostly that the server install will give you the server-optimized kernel by default
<Jester45> sponix so you want mulimedia try easyubuntu
<clarklinux> hi: i'm hung up in a xubuntu 6.10 installation on a newworld g3 powerbook (ppc), can anyone tell me what I should do?
<vidd_laptop> *wave*cell
<Jester45> hello cellofellow i havent see you in long time
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *wave*
<sponix> tonyyarusso: but does server give apache/mysql/php default, with no option to turn them off .. if so I want alt install if it has a bare bones option
<cellofellow> how are you Jester?
<Jester45> cellofellow doing fine i got a few more pcs
<cellofellow> cool
<vidd_laptop> sponix, there is a command-line only option on the alt cd
<tonyyarusso> sponix: Nope - LAMP is an option itself actually
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, you got more pc's?
<vidd_laptop> tying to catch up to me>
<clarklinux> does anyone have any recommendations for a hung up installation?
<Jester45> cellofellow they are older but run :)  im gonna put nice video cards on them and a custom case and have the media center thing for linux on them
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, you trying to install from the live cd?
<cellofellow> MythTV?
<Jester45> each tv in my house  all connected to fileserv
<Jester45> yea that one
<clarklinux> vidd: nope, alt install...i was talking to you last night...I finally got the cd to work, now it's hung up haha
<sponix> vidd_laptop tonyyarusso : ok, I'll try alt install first, then might look at server install just for the hell of it ... wanted to see what the others are like anyway
<sponix> vidd_laptop tonyyarusso : thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> np
<vidd_laptop> np
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, where is it hanging?
<Jester45> cellofellow i got 3 gigabit pcs now :)  my house is a nice little network
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> No new additions here.
<clarklinux> vidd: on the "select and install step", it is at 6% and "configuring xserver-xorg"
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, i have 8 PCs and only 2 still run windows
<Jester45> i might make one of the pcs a ummm firewall (linux distro not sure name)
<clarklinux> vidd: i had this problem a little earlier so i rechecked the md5 sum and reburned it
<Jester45> i got 12
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, it always takes me a wile at that point....you sure its hung?
<clarklinux> vidd: well, I left the house about 3 hours ago
<Jester45> cellofellow i been off irc working one them :) i uninstalled gaim so i wouldnt get borthed by irc
<clarklinux> vidd: i could try leaving it over night
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, hit [ctrl] [alt] [f4] ....see what its doing
<Jester45> 3 are broken with parts for 2 running ones i think the 3rd needs new ram
<clarklinux> vidd: k, gimme a sec
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, im not COUNTING the parts boxes...only running, fully functional machines....
<Jester45> Offtopic: anyone know why my internet speed is higher than what i pay for?
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, as soon as i can find a keyboard, mouse and monitor for this older MAC, ill have 9
<Jester45> i got 9 running 11 capible just havnen got to changing parts
<clarklinux> vidd: the last thing it says is "Obsolete command TITLE Configuring xserver-xorg called"
<Jester45> make it headless
<clarklinux> and then
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, this box have internet access?
<clarklinux> vidd: xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X;file has been customized
<clarklinux> vidd: it can but currently it is not hooked up to the internet
<vidd_laptop> connect it to the internet, do a command line install.....
<clarklinux> how do I do that
<vidd_laptop> plug the nic card to your router....
<vidd_laptop> restart the alt cd,,,,
<clarklinux> no i mean a command line install
<vidd_laptop> choose "command ine"
<clarklinux> oh
<clarklinux> hah
<clarklinux> okay
<clarklinux> i did not know i had to be online to install?
<vidd_laptop> it might say minimum, or something similar
<vidd_laptop> you dont HAVE to be.....
<clarklinux> it helps, though?
<vidd_laptop> but this way we see if there is any issue with your command line system using DHCP....
<vidd_laptop> which you will need for phase 2
<clarklinux> I need to sign off this computer to connect the other to the internet
<clarklinux> what should I do after i restart the install connected to the internet
<vidd_laptop> once the command line system is up....
<vidd_laptop> you want to edit the repo's....
<clarklinux> sorry, don't know what that is  / how to do it
<vidd_laptop> sudo nano /etc/apt/sourses.list
<clarklinux> okay
<vidd_laptop> bear with me....im giving a step by step and i type slow
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<clarklinux> sure
<vidd_laptop> you only need to remove the cd from the sourses list....make the SECOND line that references the cd the same as the first.....
<vidd_laptop> by adding "# "
<vidd_laptop> not sure if the space is needed but i always add it
<vidd_laptop> then [ctrl] [x]  ... [y] [enter]  ... [enter] 
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get install [distro of choose] -desktop
<Jester45> cellofellow i would make that mac a headless just take the things you need to isntall then run a server of somthing on it
<vidd_laptop> sit back, relax, go to dinner.....you get the idea
<clarklinux> distro of choice...
<clarklinux> what format is that
<clarklinux> xubuntu6.10?
<Jester45> just xubuntu
<clarklinux> oh
<clarklinux> okay
<clarklinux> thanks a lot!
<clarklinux> i'll let you know how it turns out
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu-desktop
<Jester45> sorry vidd_laptop i beat you to it
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, was tat comment about the mac directed at me?
* vidd_laptop dont think cellofellow  HAS a mac Jester45 
<Jester45> yes he does
<Jester45> ooo
<Jester45> it was for you
<Jester45> darn irc program only 2 colors for user names
<Jester45> red for me blue for notme
<vidd_laptop> question Jester45 ...how do you install a system with no input devices????
<vidd_laptop> wb K3nto
<K3nto> lol
<K3nto> could you paste that tut in here again
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, i can see installing blind [no monitor]  but no keyboard or mouse???
<vidd_laptop> its the ONLY mac in the house
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, which link did you need?
<K3nto> the one with the walkthrough
<vidd_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<vidd_laptop> K3nto, dapper, edgy, fiesty...they all work the same
<vidd_laptop> just dont work on older then dapper
<K3nto> kk
<vidd_laptop> about when does support for breezy end? anyopne know?
<Jester45> vidd_laptop i dont know much about macs... could you use usb or ps/2 keyboard?
<tonyyarusso> vidd_laptop: end of April
<vidd_laptop> ty tonyyarusso
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, no usbs on this older mac...so i NEED the keyboard and mouse (and a monitor would be nice)
<Jester45> so macs use special boards?
* vidd_laptop intends to use the mac as an FTP server
<vidd_laptop> pre-intel ones did
<ormiret> Jester45: yes, the older the mac the further they are from PCs
<vidd_laptop> this is an OS8 mac
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i dont know macs
<vidd_laptop> it was gifted to me
<Jester45> all good
<Jester45> maybe borrow one?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Pre-iMac ones used ADB - since then, it's all USB.
<Jester45> thats one pro of laptops cant lose keyboard
<Jester45> unless you try
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, yeah...but try to replace it if you spill coffee in it!
<Jester45> clean it off
<ormiret> keyboards are easilly removable from most laptops, just expensive to replace.
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, do you OWN a laptop?
<vidd_laptop> ormiret, tell me about it
<Jester45> nope but i seen a guide only to clean/repair/customize one
<vidd_laptop> the screens are pricey too
<clarklinux> vidd: i could not find the command line option
<clarklinux> what do I do specifically from yaboot
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, what choices you have?
<vidd_laptop> NETSPLIT!!!!!!
<Jester45> NO!!!!!
<ormiret> we've lost the bots!
<Jester45> man
<Jester45> they are lucky
<Jester45> !anybotleft
<Jester45> hehe we got a person back
<clarklinux> vidd: i have install, expert-powerpc, oem, cli, cli-expert-powerpc, ltsp-server, check, rescue-powerpc, install-powerpc, install-powerpc64, oem-powerpc, cli-powerpc, cli-powerpc64, ltsp-server-powerpc, check-powerpc, check-powerpc64, expert, expert-powerpc64, oem-powerpc64, cli-expert, cli-expert-powerpc64, ltsp-server-powerpc64, rescue, rescue-powerpc64
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, you want cli
<clarklinux> so I do that, and then i do all the steps you just told me?
<vidd_laptop> yep
<clarklinux> thanks a lot
<clarklinux> i'll be back a little later
<vidd_laptop> cli = command line interface
<vidd_laptop> get to know that ....its used alot!
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, you have power pc 64 or regular powerpc?
<Jester45> and gui
<cellofellow> ok, I'm back.
<vidd_laptop> gui = [guess] [u] [idiot] ? lol
<|omegabeta|> Question : None of the windows in xubuntu have borders, any ideas?
* cellofellow is getting new pc now. It's on its way should be here in few minutes.
<sponix> anyone in here running ubuntu on a mac ?
<MagicFab> vidd_laptop, leave that attitude elsewhere please
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, new as in BRAND new...or new as in new-to-you?
<cellofellow> |omegabeta|: alt+f2 and type xfwm4
<vidd_laptop> MagicFab, sorry...poor taste
<|omegabeta|> cellofellow: okies
<|omegabeta|> xfwm4
<|omegabeta|> oh wow
<|omegabeta|> bingo
<|omegabeta|> now will this stay like this?
<vidd_laptop> it should
<Jester45> thats xfce's window manger
<Jester45> just so you know
<|omegabeta|> alright, would it have anything to do with kgm? like when i login (i screwed gdm up) it says xfce session, is that the issue, should it just say xfce or some such?
<|omegabeta|> that sounded stupid, did not know how to word it
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: new to me. Nearly identical to the one I've got here.
<|omegabeta|> main reason i need xfce is for wow, will run faster then kde i assume
<sponix> |omegabeta|: everything will probably run a bit faster ;)
<vidd_laptop> |omegabeta|, wow has a linux version!!!!
<sponix> |omegabeta|: xfce has a pretty small footprint compared to gnome/kde
<vidd_laptop> we ARE talking World of Warcraft?
<cellofellow> |omegabeta|: it will save the session on logout and start xfwm4 on its own next time
<sponix> vidd_laptop: wow on linux is through wine/crossover/cedega
<vidd_laptop> oh
<vidd_laptop> =[
<|omegabeta|> Well my gnome is screwed (gnome panel decided to die) and kde is my only option, so i decided to try xfce, kde reminds me to much if windows and i dont want that
<sponix> vidd_laptop: hear it runs pretty good, in fact wine has patch sets just for it etc
<|omegabeta|> vidd_laptop: na, using wine
<MagicFab> vidd_laptop, np, justs remember we like it family-friendly here :)
<cellofellow> I like KDE, when I can make it look like Mac OS X.
<sponix> cellofellow: I've seen it done, but never could get it to have the look for me :P
<Jester45> bye bye
<cellofellow> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
<|omegabeta|> hah, same background as my kde
<sponix> cellofellow: in my dreams, apple goes open source with OS X ... I use to think it was impossible, but after Sun took Solaris Open Source, my dream continues
<vidd_laptop> sponix, that would be awesome....
<cellofellow> OS X core stuff is open, but the top stuff is closed. I think that's the way Apple likes it.
<vidd_laptop> our hardest customers to work with are mac users...cuzz we have no mac machines in the office to play with
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> To bad getting Mac to run any non-Apple hardware is all but impossible, even with the Intel switch.
<sponix> cellofellow: dude, you should config my DE's for me !
<vidd_laptop> dont it like violate something to run OSX on non-Mac hardware?
<sponix> cellofellow: I love both your setups
<cellofellow> you can run Darwin with X and KDE if you liked on a Dell.
* vidd_laptop needs rack time
<vidd_laptop> night all
<cellofellow> I'm still trying to find a good Fluxbox setup.
<sponix> there are webpages showing OS  X ran on a sony laptop
<cellofellow> vidd works for an ISP. I think to be able to debug Mac problems he'd have to be running on Apple hardware. He'd probably need both IBM and Intel versions too.
<|omegabeta|> stupid question - in xfce - how do you manage to theme the desktop, i just downloaded something from xfce-look.org but im having trouble finding the theme option in settings
<cellofellow> |omegabeta|: their aren't overreaching XFCE themes. You've got GTK themes, XFWM themes, and other themes.
<sponix> hmm, no wonder the system is lagginga bit, got utorrent/wine using over 2G of ram/swap :P
<cellofellow> Deluge is a nice Torrent client. In backports.
<cellofellow> !deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1466 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<sponix> not sure, I've tried tons of torrent clients, and utorrent (even with emulation) still wins
<grazie> cellofellow: do you know who updates the bot? That info wasn't there a day ago.
<sponix> it gets great transfer speeds
* grazie like utorrent, but deluge is pretty good
<sponix> wtf, might as well fire it over
<sponix> if it doesn't meet my needs I can alwasy apt-get remove deluge-torrent && apt-get autoremove ;)
<sponix> that deluge-torrent does look nice ... thanks guys
<ius> hi fellas
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone here?
<maxamillion> hello
* maxamillion is
<odat> hi
<odat> my usplash is blank and i'm not sure how to fix it
<maxamillion> odat: you running AMD64 install?
<odat> no
<odat> regular i386
<maxamillion> oh ... interesting
<maxamillion> what resolution you running?
<odat> 1024 X 768
<maxamillion> hmmmm
<maxamillion> lemme check something
<odat> the system starts up and runs great just no splash screen
<maxamillion> yeah, same with all my amd64 machine's but its apparently a known issue that is said to be fixed in feisty
<maxamillion> i'm at a loss .... i thought i had a link that might help, but i apparently don't :(
<maxamillion> lemme see if the bot does
<maxamillion> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<maxamillion> hrmmm...
<maxamillion> not sure if that would help, but it might be worth a try
<grazie> maxamillion: hi maxamillion ... not seen in here for a bit
<odat> thanks
<odat> i will try it
<maxamillion> maxamillion: yeah ... its spring break and i sadly have been busier than when semester is in session :(
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> grazie: *
<maxamillion> ^^
<grazie> maxamillion: exam revision?
<grazie> maxamillion: do you know who updates the bot?
<maxamillion> grazie: well i am taking a compiler class and i have to write a lexical analyzer and syntax parser over the break and i also have a take home exam i need to complete
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... Seveas is the bot admin
<grazie> maxamillion: Thanks for. Breaks cetainly sound busier than term time. for you
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... it mainly just gives me the time to catch up
<maxamillion> grazie: the worst part is that coding each assignment will be easy, its planning it out on paper that is the hard/time consuming part
<maxamillion> buuuut anyhoo .... basically i am going to have to fight to find time to help with xubuntu testing and such
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah, crafting code is rewarding...drawing design diagrams and writing documents is rarely as much fun
<maxamillion> yeah ... especially because i am having to design automatas (finite and push down) for different functions and then making sure its correct before coding it otherwise i will get bad results and be tracing code that may or may not be correct and ..... well, you get the idea :)
<maxamillion> .... interesting .... gnome 2.18 already made it into feisty
<maxamillion> i might have to try it out .... maybe they fixed some of my complaints
<grazie> still use gnome maxamillion?
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> not since 2.8
<grazie> you run it to complain about it ..now and then :)
<maxamillion> when debian released sarge as stable i ran gnome, which was 2.8, and haven't touched it since ... i read the release notes to see if they have addressed the speed issues i have with it and i think they might have this time
<maxamillion> not over all speed issues, but the main thing that drove me away from gnome was the fact that i couldn't open a menu without the icons lagging on an amd64 machine with 1gb of ram and a sata hdd .... that's sad
<maxamillion> gnome will never be _fast_ but it could become less slow
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: Gnome's spent a lot of time on speed over the last two years or so, yes.  (Although Xorg itself is killing me this week on Feisty - no idea why)
<grazie> I think gnome lost it when they tried to complete with kde
<maxamillion> grazie: why? ... they are better than kde
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: good to know, i will probably run gnome with feisty on the new laptops we just ordered at work ... but for now, xfce stays on my desktop :)
<tonyyarusso> maxamillion: I have gnome, xfce, and e17 atm - fluxbox and kde have also lived on this box.  :)  comparison shopping is good
<grazie> maxamillion: I don't like kde much, the plantherhora of heavy apps, although some are very good. I just think gnome copied this approach and just got fat
<maxamillion> tonyyarusso: i did alot of comparison shopping 5 years ago and read up daily ... i swore off kde/qt long time ago, but e17 and flux i have high respects for
<maxamillion> grazie: ah, yes ... i guess i would have to agree there ...
<grazie> yeah if e17 didn't crash so often I'd be using it daily
<maxamillion> if e17 ever goes stable i might have to look into learning how to develop in their gui toolkit environments
<grazie> failing to setup ppc netboots at moments, not  alot of info around but I'm sure I can do it
<maxamillion> grazie: debian etch ftw ;)
<grazie> yeah I'm using a debian kernel, can't remember if it's edge rright now
<grazie> etch*
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ... awesome
<maxamillion> grazie: is the net install not working on etch?
<grazie> maxamillion: never done it before so I reckon I'm mising something...so not workig right now no
<maxamillion> grazie: what's it seem to be doing?
<grazie> maxamillion: not a lot :)
<grazie> maxamillion: server is x86, client is ppc. makes it a bit more tricky perhaps
<maxamillion> grazie: it shouldn't because the server should just be hosting files ... the TCP/IP stack should be the same both places
<grazie> maxamillion: oh yeah..just subtle tweaks I'm sure
<maxamillion> grazie: actually ... i did a net install of etch on my ibook g4 back when i owned it
<maxamillion> grazie: went fine
<maxamillion> grazie: have you tried their new gui installer?
<grazie> maxamillion: no just using the netboot or minimal cd I think they call it
<grazie> nite maxamillion
<maxamillion> grazie: ah ...
<maxamillion> laters
<BFTD> bye!!
<florg> hi, when i login to xfce, there is always mozilla thunderbird getting started although it's not in the autostart list
<florg> where can i look to avoid that?
<TheSheep_> florg: you must have saved your session with it running. just cklose it and save your session again
<grazie|zZZ> on starting up a tftp server no port appears to get opened...am I forgettng something?
<hyper> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<grazie> hi hyper
<hyper> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<B|nTaRa> !winedbg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedbg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !wine-dbg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-dbg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|nTaRa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<B|nTaRa> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<soweto76> What is the difference between linux-image generic and 386?
<TheSheep_> soweto76: the generic has enabled optimisations for a pentium-class processor, I think
<TheSheep_> soweto76: it will not work on a 486 or 386
<vrkhans> hi
<soweto76> TheSheep_, Thanks.
<vrkhans> how i can locate realplayer and add it in the menu
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: do you have it installed?
<vrkhans> TheSheep_: i already install it
<vrkhans> but dot know where is the executable file
<vrkhans> it is running when i use fire fox
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: there should be alink to it in 'multimedia'
<TheSheep_> if no, try to open a terminal and tpye 'which realplayer'
<vrkhans> no that is the whole problem
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> noting happen
<soweto76>  which realplay
<vrkhans> when i did which realplayer
<TheSheep_> maybe it's 'realplay' or 'rplay' or somethng
<vrkhans> hmm
<TheSheep_> you installed it from the repository or from a .deb file?
<vrkhans> from repository
<vrkhans> bacially its the rpm
<vrkhans> use what xine or something
<TheSheep_> um... ubuntu doesn't use rpms
<vrkhans> to compile it
<TheSheep_> nevermind, you can select the package properties in synaptic and look at the 'files' tab
<vrkhans> i found it to add a link in the menu do i need to add the realplayer file to realplayer.bin file
<vidd_laptop> can someone point me in the direction of the net instal cd?
* vidd_laptop cant find it now
<vidd_laptop> nvm i found it....its in archive.ubuntu.com
<vidd_laptop> hmmm'
<vidd_laptop> i THOUGHT that was it
<vidd_laptop> it was not
<TheSheep_> !minicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colorred> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<dannydog> how do i kill process in xubuntu?
<colorred> dannydog: man kill
<dannydog> in terminal?
<colorred> yes
<colorred> kill [process-id] 
<dannydog> how do i see the running process?
<colorred> system -> admin -> system monitor
<colorred> go to tab "processes", pick a process, and hit "end process"
<dannydog> whats name of the add/remove application?  taskmanager?
<colorred> oh. um... that's gnome.
<dannydog> k
<dannydog> don't know wtich one to kill then
<colorred> type ps -A in terminal to see all running processes
<dannydog>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<dannydog>  4314 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<dannydog> got it
<dannydog> well is it possible to install fluxbox on xubuntu?
<TheSheep_> yes
<TheSheep_> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<dannydog> E: could not find package fluxbox
<TheSheep_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<TheSheep_> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<TheSheep_> dannydog: enable the universe repository
<dannydog> sorry how do i do that?
<TheSheep_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dannydog> .8
<dannydog> how do i Enable the universe repositories in sources.list?
<colorred> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ScribbleJ> Not sure this is the right place to ask; I installed xubuntu via debootstrap, then installed konqueror using apt, and my "tools" menu is blank.  Any idea how to fix that?
<TheSheep_> ScribbleJ: what's normally in th tools menu?
<ScribbleJ> Well,, the important thing I'm looking for is usually there's an option there to change the browser's Agent header... it says something like "Change browser identification"
<TheSheep_> ScribbleJ: maybe there are some additional packages you should install for that?
<TheSheep_> ScribbleJ: try asking at #kubuntu
<ScribbleJ> Thanks - yeah, I asked over there already.  I might have an answer....
<looping_> ScribbleJ: I know my ktorrent is not the same with xubuntu it used to be with kubuntu. Did you try installing konqueror extension packages? I guess you could find something like that.
<ScribbleJ> looping, perhaps your ktorrent is different because it was just updated for everyone. :)
<ScribbleJ> The answer was to install konq-plugins
<looping_> ScribbleJ: no no. s I don't have konqueror installed, ktorrent doesn't give me the search tab.
<looping_> as*
<ScribbleJ> Oh... huh!
<ScribbleJ> I guess because it uses KHTML for it.
<looping_> I thought maybe you have a similar problem
<ScribbleJ> I love xubuntu but I also love konqueror... and amarok... can't live without 'em.
<looping_> I never manageg to get used to amarok
<looping_> beep-media-player suits my needs
<ScribbleJ> Well, once I signed up at last.fm, it was all over for me.
<ScribbleJ> Amarok's last.fm integration is what really makes it a "killer app."
<ScribbleJ> I also use ktorrent but I don't feel any particular attachment to that.
<looping_> I use beep-media-player and Flock.
<looping_> Like Last.fm from time to time
<looping_> oh, I forgot to install it on my new xubuntu
<looping_> :)
<looping_> Mhmh, I can't launch this multimedia encyclopedia of scifi I have on cd. Wine doesn't want it.
<ScribbleJ> Wine's gotten a lot better in recent years.
<oopsy> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScribbleJ> But a Sci-Fi specific encyclopedia sounds like a kind of niche market that may not be coded to standards so well.
<oopsy> can someone redirect me to the ralink native linux drivers?
<oopsy> nevermind found it
<oopsy> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<looping_> ScribbleJ: this cd was made in 1995... :) It is coded for windows from 3 version...
<ScribbleJ> ah, back when multimedia CD-ROM encyclopedias were the cool thing.
<looping_> I have the paper version of this encyclopedia since yesterday though... :p
<ScribbleJ> Going to compare to see what's changed?
<looping_> ScribbleJ: :) They are working on a new version. Online.
<looping_> The book is, in fact, older, by two years, than the cd version
<looping_> :)
<looping_> but it's great
<looping_> The book is from 1993
<looping_> so alien, terminator and ariginal The Outer Limits articles. :)
<ScribbleJ> Hehe
<ScribbleJ> I still subscribed to 2600 in '93.
<oopsy> !console
<ScribbleJ> good times.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oopsy> !basiccommands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basiccommands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oopsy> !basic commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic commands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oopsy> thanks a lot ubotu -.-'
<looping_> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<looping_> :)
<looping_> you're welcome oopsy
<looping_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<looping_> oh good!
<ScribbleJ> "The command-line interface is very powerful."  I guess they never used tsh.
<looping_> What's that?
<ScribbleJ> Just the first stripped-down shell that came to mind.
<ScribbleJ> I'm not very funny. :/
<looping_> ok
<looping_> I thought it was something like that... :)
<guevara> hi
<looping_> hola
<looping_> :p
<ScribbleJ> Hello Geuvara.  May I call you Che?
<looping_> ScribbleJ: oh my god, that's deeeeeep!
<ScribbleJ> No, deep would have been if I asked him how his legs are.
<looping_> are you high?
<guevara> ScribbleJ yep no problem...:-P
<ScribbleJ> I should be so lucky.
<guevara> can xubuntu run on a celeron 700mhz ,112mb ram, 8 mb video?
<guevara> i mean, it would fast or slowly?
<BFTD> guevara yes
<BFTD> a bit slow but yes
<Jasperk> hey hi i am newbie in linux...and i don't know how install my scann and my keyboard and webcam....some of you know a page with some good tutorial with that information......please!!!
<guevara> BFTD and fluxbuntu?
<BFTD> fluxubuntu is better
<guevara> so it would be a bit fast? :-P
<BFTD> not a bit, A LOT faster
<ScribbleJ> I run my mythtv server off a PIII-750 128mb RAM, using a ubuntu install and it's just great, but i've disabled X11, which I'm sure helps a lot.
<ScribbleJ> It's a lot easier to make that machine useful if you don't use it as a "desktop."
<looping_> and if you don't have a use for a server ?
<looping_> duh! :p
<guevara> xD
<Jasperk> hey hi i am newbie in linux...and i don't know how install my scann and my keyboard and webcam....some of you know a page with some good tutorial with that information......please!!!
<ScribbleJ> Well, then, uh... I'll take it off your hands for you... ?
<ScribbleJ> JasperK, has google failed you?
<looping_> Jasperk: google.com/linux   ?
<Jasperk> looping_:yeah...but the information that i found is for persons with experience use linux...but i'm haven't this experience.....
<looping_> Jasperk: http://tldp.org/
<ScribbleJ> Linux is a lot to learn, it's a big pill.  But it's worth it.
<ScribbleJ> Unfortunatley, you'll probably have to be somewhat comfortable with the command line and "scary linux things" before you really have a desktop that does it /all/.
<Jasperk> looping_: Tnx men....a lot....
<looping_> and on my way to eat instant noodles
<B|nTaRa> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<B|nTaRa> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<looping_> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looping_> !digital camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rici> i've got xubuntu edgy. i don't seem to have the "compositor" tab on the window manager tweaks configuration? is that normal? is there a way i can enable it?
<B|nTaRa> !space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|nTaRa> whats the command to know how much space i have ?
<rici> df
<oopsy> hey
<oopsy> can someone help me out?
<oopsy> can someone explain me those "make" and "make" install commands?
<oopsy> I just cd then type them?
<oopsy> because I did it before, but they didn't worked
<rici> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rici> !compositor
<ubotu> For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<oopsy> the console said something like "bash: make command unknown"
<rici> you probably don't have any dev stuff
<rici> apparently xubuntu doesn't install it until you ask for it
<rici> damn, that link doesn't work.
<oopsy> dev stuff? sorry, I'm a xubuntu newbie :(
<rici> a default xubuntu install doesn't have a compiler, or make, or headers, or anything else you might want to compile a program
<rici> i.e. a development environment
<rici> so you can't install source packages until you first install all the dev tools
<GhostFreeman> where does Thunar send all of its deleted files
<oopsy> I need to download those then
<oopsy> rici: could you give me a link to them please?
<oopsy> I don't have a ethernet connection
<oopsy> and I'm trying to get my wireless one to work
<B|nTaRa> rici, thank you
<Ademan> i know it's stupid, but the one thing holding me back from using xfce full time is the fact that right clicking the desktop has always given me the main menu, which i hate, is there any way to disable that? (make it pop up a context menu regarding the desktop instead?)
<rici> ok, i got compositor enabled, thanks to a google on bugs.
<rici> but it slows my machine down to a crawl.... do i need to install the proprietary nvidia driver or something?
<rici> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lilandra> hi
<rici> apparently, the answer was "yes"
<rici> thanks for providing a space for my internal dialogue :)
<grazie> rici: adding Option "RenderAccel" "true" and Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" to the Device section of xorg.conf may also improve response
<grazie> rici: although they may be already set
<Lilandra> i installed opera and now all my links open in it by default :(
<grazie> Lilandra: do you mean every link in your bookmarks? That's very odd
<Lilandra> grazie, when i click on links in thunderbird
<rici> grazie: actually they seem to be in the "Screen" section
<Lilandra> i kinda uninstalled xfce, but even when i had xfce i couldn't change it. is there a file somewhere that i can edit the preferred applications?
<rici> grazie: they were in the device section, but the nvidia driver config program moved them
<rici> do you think it knows what it's doing? Or not?
<grazie> rici: if nvidia config prog moved them i'd say that was best
<grazie> Lilandra: Don't follow you completely but preferred app can be set in Applications  > Settings > Preferred Applications
<rici> checking the log, it seems that it enabled acceleration
<rici> for some reason, it munged my font setting, but otherwise it seems to be working, mostly.
<grazie> rici: the font size problem is  described here >> http://xubuntuguide.org/tiki-index.php?page=En:Edgy&redirectpage=HomePage#Small_font_sizes
<Lilandra> grazie, i don't have xfce anymore :(
<grazie> Lilandra: still confused....what do you have?
<Lilandra> icewm on xfce-less xubuntu
<rici> grazie: that looks useful. thanks. or grazie :)
<grazie> np
<rici> actually, i don't mind the font size, it's reasonably clear.
<rici> it was a bit irritating when i started to set up this machine on the weekend, because the actual monitor resolution is not in any list.
<rici> i had to add it manually to the xorg.conf file, even though it shows up during the discovery process.
<grazie> Lilandra: so you installed xubuntu-desktop originally?
<rici> 1440x900
<Lilandra> yes grazie
<grazie> Lilandra: have you tried installing again?
<rici> afaics, all 19" wide flat monitors on the market these days have that as their native resolution.
<rici> at least, on the market in Per
<Lilandra> grazie: reinstalling the OS???
<grazie> Lilandra: xubuntu-desktop
<Lilandra> grazie: well it didn't used to work before when i had it...
<XubuntuLover> For the Opera question, can I assume you want Firefox by defailt?
<grazie> Lilandra: sounds like you've got into a bit of a mess....not sure I can help
<Lilandra> oh ok. it was like this from the start for me. i think even on a different computer. very weird
<XubuntuLover> New Question: xubuntu-desktop has a wonderful feature in the Settings Manager -> Screen Saver to define the delay between Screen Saver, and Lock Screen. Ubuntu-Desktop only has Lock Screen when Screensaver comes on. Is this just a feature difference between Gnome and Xfce?
<clarklinux> hi--when I select the cli option in the xubuntu 6.10 installation, it just goes straight to the regular installer...what's going on?
<clarklinux> anyone there?
<clarklinux> is there anyone who can help me figure out how to get into the command line interface from yaboot?
<grazie|away> hi clarklinux ... give me minute
<clarklinux> grazie: nvm, i'm going to try somthing else...
<grazie> clarklinux: what you saying doesn't  make a lot of sense
<grazie> ok
<OldeDirtyGrubLoa> ..
<vidd_laptop> anyone here running fiesty?
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> whats that
<vidd_laptop> that is the version that will be publicly released in april
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> i had Terminal just close on me .....well... actually it seams to have just hid itself....
<vidd_laptop> OldDirtyGrubLDR, the desktop manager
<vidd_laptop> ubuntu uses gnome, while xubuntu uses xfce
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> oh thats it? huh. i thought it was more than that
<vidd_laptop> Kubuntu uses KDE
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> is one any better than the others or is it just preference
<vidd_laptop> well....xubuntu is alot lighter bacause the default apps are chosen for thier lightness
<vidd_laptop> mostly just personal preference.....
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> i see..
<vidd_laptop> however, if you have limited resources, you may have to stick to xubuntu....
<vidd_laptop> cuzz your system may not have the resources needed to run gnome or KDE desktops
<OldDirtyGrubLDR> yea thats why i originally got it. Xubuntu. using it on an old p3 lappy with just a slice of ram
<vidd_laptop> KDE is (from what i understand) the most resource hungry *buntu
<rici> or you might just not like the clutter
<vidd_laptop> rici, hence my statement about it being mostly personal preference
* vidd_laptop runs xubuntu on this lappy cuzz he LIKES it, but the desktop NEEDS it
<vidd_laptop> B|nTaRa, having issues?
<B|nTaRa> yea
<vidd_laptop> anything i might be able to help with?
<B|nTaRa> i wanna run a MS app
<B|nTaRa> i managed to installed it using wine
<vidd_laptop> B|nTaRa, sorry to hear that
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<B|nTaRa> but cant get it connect to the server
<vidd_laptop> did you tell wine where the server is and what connection wine needs to use to get to it?
<B|nTaRa> vidd_laptop, http://www.marketiva.com/index.ncre?page=downloads
<B|nTaRa> vidd_laptop, how to tell wine ?
<vidd_laptop> B|nTaRa, sorry...i have no idea......
<B|nTaRa> ive been trying to search for manuals
<vidd_laptop> if it dont run native, it dont run on my machine!
<B|nTaRa> vidd_laptop> did you tell wine where the server is and what connection wine needs to use to get to it? <<-- how ?
<B|nTaRa> prolly thats the solution
<vidd_laptop> B|nTaRa, i have no idea....i refuse to learn wine cuzz it bucks my phylosophy
<vidd_laptop> i refuse to even TRY to run non linux apps
<B|nTaRa> ohh
<B|nTaRa> i have to since , that apps is my work
<grazie> B|nTaRa: what app are trying to run?
<B|nTaRa> streamster
<B|nTaRa> from marketiva.com
<grazie> B|nTaRa: don't see it in the wineHQ db
<vidd_laptop> We currently directly support Windows 98 / Me / 2000 / XP / Vista. There is a development version that can work through Wine simulator on Linux and some other Unix operating systems, but we do not have a release version at this moment. If you have Mac OS, you may use PC simulator.
<vidd_laptop> =\
<vidd_laptop> grazie, dont you need to tell wine what network ports are available and translate the linux file-name for it into a windows connection?
<B|nTaRa-> <B|nTaRa> from marketiva.com
<B|nTaRa-> * Disconnected ().
<B|nTaRa-> something is wrong with my Xchat and torrent ..
<AaronMT> only reason ill wine is for visual studio
<B|nTaRa-> im lagging like hell
<B|nTaRa-> and my CPU load is more than 50%
<vidd_laptop> AaronMT, the only reason ill wine is if someone breaks my arm or steals my car!
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<B|nTaRa-> brb
<grazie> vidd_laptop: don't use wine much..after initial set up most config is done from windows app
<vidd_laptop> grazie, i never used wine myself
<vidd_laptop> im a purist
<AaronMT> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/15/dog.head.ap/index.html
<grazie> vidd_laptop: there's one fantastic app I use and there no linux alternative
<vidd_laptop> what is it?
<grazie> vidd_laptop: http://www.memory-map.co.uk/
<vidd_laptop> a GPS locator program?
<Eagle_101> why would you use wine for Visual studio?
<Eagle_101> kdevelop beats the living crap out of :P
<Eagle_101> and then some :P
<Eagle_101> hehe
<grazie> vidd_laptop: digital maps
<grazie> Eagle_101: VS?
<vidd_laptop> hhmmmm'
<Eagle_101> VS as in Visual studio :P
<grazie> Eagle_101: VS + Wine? Wherre does this come from?
<vidd_laptop> no....VS vs KDevelop
<Eagle_101> <AaronMT> only reason ill wine is for visual studio
<grazie> ok...missed that
<AaronMT> I make ASP.NET web applications
<Eagle_101> mmm yeah it does suck that Microsoft has the only compiler in town for that :S
<vidd_laptop> i thought that whole "work together" thing with Novell was so one could make .NET apps from open sourse apps
<grazie> well there's mono....but if you have to develop .net I think it's best sticking with windows
<Eagle_101> yeah...
<vidd_laptop> If you ask me...if you have to design .net apps...its time to find a new job!
<vidd_laptop> *wave* Jester45
<Jester45> *wave*
<Jester45> what the highest preforamce drive type? like ata ide scii(whatever you call it)
<vidd_laptop> ata is best for storage...from what i hear.....
<vidd_laptop> ide is best for your operating system
<vidd_laptop> so i guess a mix of the two would be the most ideal
<Jester45> ok what about gameing
* vidd_laptop doesnt game that much
<clarklinux> grazie: I'm having a problem with the live cd...halfway through loading (after selecting "live" in yaboot)I get an error about activating swap
<Jester45> so ide would be better for speed and ata is for longterm storage
<grazie> clarklinux: that's odd, I didn't think the live cd used a swap
<grazie> clarklinux: what version live cd?
<clarklinux> grazie: xubuntu 6.10...I got past the partitioning part in the alternate install process, do you think that may have screwed it up for this installation?
<grazie> clarklinux: you used alternate cd first and had problems?
<grazie> clarklinux: and now you can't even boot the live cd due to swap problem?
<Jester45> if a live cd detects a linuxswap partition it will try to use that as swap to speed things up sorta
<Jester45> but if the partiting part only got half of the swap the live cd might mess up trying to mount it
<Jester45> its a good idea to use swap when possible becuase it will make a slow cd experience into a part cd one
<Jester45> if you can boot to the live cd try deleting the parttion
<grazie> clarklinux: we can sort this in a number of ways. Can you say what happened with the alternate cd?
<clarklinux> grazie: yes...the problem with the alt install was that it got hung up on the "select and install software" step...so i figured I would try the live cd instead
<grazie> clarklinux: you've tried the live cd a few times?
<clarklinux> grazie: this is the second time it has done this
<LaTso> Hi! iam trying ton install xubutu on a computer. but it only loads and nothing happends. any generall tips ?
<clarklinux> grazie: i'm also not sure if I'm using the disk correctly...when yaboot comes up I just press enter
<cellofellow> yaboot is grub for mac, right?
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<grazie> clarklinux: yes that's fine. can you still boot os9?
<Jester45> *wave*
<cellofellow> hi
<cellofellow> *wave*
<LaTso> the installation process is beeing loaded but the dvd-reader have issues. sounds like a old engine tick tack tick tack
<grazie> cellofellow: yes ..more like lilo really
<clarklinux> grazie: no, the point in which the alt install hung up was after the part that erased and partitioned the hd
<Jester45> cellofellow you can remove my account from your dns account i stoped using it
<cellofellow> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Jester45> but thanks
<cellofellow> I came to ask what that was.
<cellofellow> Jester45: ok
<Jester45> cellofellow whats it from
<cellofellow> I figured it out though. :)
<cellofellow> sudo modprobe nvidia
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, on the alt cd..... did you try the command line install?
<cellofellow> I didn't have linux-restricted-modules
<LaTso> Buffer I/O error on device hdc.
<grazie> clarklinux: have you tried booting the alternate again?
<cellofellow> Jester45: so, why you not using DNS no more?
<clarklinux> vidd: yes, I did, as you suggested...but when I did "cli" and pressed return it just went into the normal installation
<cellofellow> you want your own account?
<Jester45> cellofellow took my site down i have somthing else
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux, hmmm
<clarklinux> grazie: no, I burned over that (I only have one cd-rw in the house, and I think the reason it worked is that it was 5 years old and had a max burning speed of 4x)
<cellofellow> you can still use that DNS address, if you like.
<clarklinux> grazie: so I don't want to risk it with another disk to put me back at square one, where I was two nights ago
<grazie> clarklinux: I understand
<vidd_laptop> you try the net install?
<grazie> clarklinux: may be a good idea to get some more CD-RWs
<cellofellow> there's net-install for Ubuntu? I thought that was just Debian.
<grazie> vidd_laptop: problem solved by using CD-RW
<grazie> cellofellow: yes it very good
<vidd_laptop> still might wanna use net install
<clarklinux> grazie: for now, what should I do? is there any option? is there a "server" iso for xubuntu
<cellofellow> I've wondered if it's possible to morph a Debian Sarge install into Ubuntu by changing the repos.
<cellofellow> I tried it, but I was using QEMU and it couldn't connect to the network for some reason.
<Jester45> cellofellow yes but its probly not gonna be the same
<grazie> vidd_laptop: booting is the problem...net-install (or minimal) still requires booting a kernel
<clarklinux> grazie: booting isn't the problem anymore
<cellofellow> I just finished a half-net install. Command-line install from Ubuntu DVD and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<grazie> clarklinux: yes. with CD-RWs
<grazie> clarklinux: let me look at my aternate cd.....I'd get some more CD-RWs asap
<clarklinux> grazie: is there a net install anywhere? like a server iso or whatever? sorry i'm not too hip with the lingo, don't know if I'm using it right
<vidd_laptop> so try to put the net install on the -rw
<grazie> clarklinux: the terms are very confusing
<grazie> clarklinux: net-install or minimal install means using a very small system to boot and then install the os over the internet
<clarklinux> grazie: so that's even harder?
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, let me find you the link for the net install iso.....
<grazie> clarklinux: netboot (what I think you're getting) means booting you machine over a network after setting up a server
<grazie> getting at* ^^
<null__> whoa, man is not installed by default?
<clarklinux> grazie: oh, no that's not what I mean...I mean an iso (I know there's one for ubuntu, it's like 12 megs or something) that you boot from that obtains the installation materials from the internet
<null__> see, i would choose kmail over thunderbird (eats less resources) and with those 5 MB saved, install man instead
<grazie> clarklinux: the netboot for mac is certainly possible. but it not very well documentated
<grazie> clarklinux: so you need some more CD-RWs
<clarklinux> grazie: why is that
<clarklinux> grazie: i can just keep reburning over the same one
<cellofellow> use Sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (aka Clawsmail) if T-bird is too heavy for you.
<grazie> clarklinux: I thought you said you didn't want to overwrite it
<vidd_laptop> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, try it.... clarklinux there is a powerpc here too
<cellofellow> try tthat ur?l?
<vidd_laptop> the net installer
<clarklinux> grazie: oh, no, I'm sorry, I meant the opposite: that I had found this really old cd-rw and I don't want to buy a bunch  more new ones if I don't think they'll work (I think the reason the cd-rw worked is because it's as old as the mac and has a low max writing speed)
<cellofellow> ok
<clarklinux> vidd: wait, isn't that for fiesty?
<vidd_laptop> yeah....
<grazie> clarklinux: I'll get you a link for the minimal iso...it's not easy to find
<clarklinux> oh, I'm going with xubuntu edgey
<vidd_laptop> go up a couple levels to get the lvl you want
<clarklinux> low specs on the computer
<clarklinux> grazie: oh, thank you
<grazie> clarklinux: did you say the cli option didn't  boot?
<clarklinux> grazie: it just booted to the normal install...as if I had just typed "install"
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: which is the net-installer?
<vidd_laptop> clarklinux,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-powerpc/
<grazie> clarklinux: and now you've got the live cd only?
<vidd_laptop> which arch you need?
<vidd_laptop> installer-[needed arch] 
<clarklinux> grazie: up
<clarklinux> vidd: thanks a lot
<clarklinux> grazie: ^^yup
<cellofellow> did you know debian even has a windows installer? It uses some GRUB windows thing to boot you into debian net-install.
<grazie> clarklinux: the full link >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<clarklinux> grazie: thanks, I'll try it out and let you know...gotta sign off this computer to use the ethernet cable for the mac...can't wait till I have it up and running with the pcmia wifi card haha...i'm guessing that will be a whole other struggle I have to look forward to
<clarklinux> bye for now
* grazie no good wifi :(
<grazie> best of luck
<clarklinux> thanks
* vidd_laptop is better at it
<grazie> clarklinux: if you get the same swap problem with the minimum cd...you could try the gentoo minimal cd (55M)
<cellofellow> gentoo?
<grazie> absolutely
#xubuntu 2007-03-16
<cellofellow> I've nothing against gentoo, but why would it not have a problem like that?
<grazie> different distros do things different.
<clarklinux> grazie: thanks, i'll check it out...is it as low-spec friendly as xubuntu?
<grazie> clarklinux: even lower spec
<cellofellow> you can use any DE you like
<clarklinux> grazie: oh wow
<cellofellow> from EvilWM to KDE+Beryl
<Jester45> cellofellow thats a big diffrence
<grazie> i'd never install knoppix, but if I've got a hardware problem knoppix is my first choice
<cellofellow> Portage is sort of slower than APT isn't it? It has to compile everything. Makes the apps run faster though.
<Jester45> no and yes
<Jester45> you can make it compile or you can get binaries
<cellofellow> You can compile with APT too. So, is it just that Gentoo prefers source and Debian binaries?
<grazie> portage is slower even without compiling, but it is much more powerful..it's gentoos best asset
<grazie> also, there are no pre-compiled binaries for any arch other than x86 I believe
<Jester45> anyone know a website that will let you build a custom computer? like select everything from a BIG list
<grazie> clarklinux: but installing a complete gentoo system is quite a lot work and time
<brohan> Hi, I've got a slight issue with my resolution: that it is like.. giant (it might be font size)
<brohan> I set sub-pixel smoothing, and relogged in and then everything has since looked bigger
* cellofellow likes bigger
<Jester45> brohan try changing the font size or if icons are large change the resoultion
<brohan> Yeah, I've tried that
<brohan> and it still is gigantic
<brohan> Well, some of it is gigantic
<brohan> Like, my conky is big
<brohan> Jester45, I'm also running a laptop and the resolution has been fixed at 1280x800
<cellofellow> is that what it says it is in Settings -> Display?
<brohan> cellofellow, default
<brohan> and if I take a screenshot with 'export' its 1280x800
<brohan> I have a feeling this is an xfce-specific issue
<Jester45> the laptop might only have that res?
<brohan> Yeah, that's the res I want
<brohan> It's an ultraportable, I wub its resolution
<brohan> It's a font thing I'm pretty sure
<brohan> I'm looking in ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb and picking nothing up
<rici> this sounds like the inverse of the issue i just had, where everything suddenly got smaller
<brohan> lol
<rici> i fixed it by adding a dpi line in Xft.xrdb and a DisplaySize line in xorg.conf, if that's any help
<brohan> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-more-on-fixing-fonts-problems.html yeah, I see this
<brohan> brb
<brohan> Yay, dpi change in ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb worked :)
<grazie> clarklinux: before burning again you could try booting the live cd with 'live single' at the boot: prompt
<rici> that link helped me fix firefox, too. thanks
<rici> now i just have to figure out keymapping :(
<cellofellow> brb
<rici> specifically, i remapped alt-gr to the "windows" key, which is where alt-gr ought to be according to my pinky,
<rici> and some applications stopped recognizing either key as alt-gr
<rici> which is a pain because on a spanish keyboard, you need it a lot.
<Jester45_> use xmodmap and xev
<Jester45_> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Jester45_> !xev
<ubotu> xev: X client - xev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Jester45_> you open  a text editor and put  keycode  ### = whatyouwant
<Jester45_> use google to get mroe help im a bit busy
<rici> i did that, and it worked
<rici> except that like i say some apps won't recognize the key afterwards
<clarklinux> grazie: I'm back...what does live single do?
<grazie> clarklinux: change the runlevel...you'll not start the X windows gui
<grazie> clarklinux: might not bother looking for the swap
<clarklinux> grazie: is there anyway I can wipe the HD clean? there's a half installed xubuntu on it, i think
<clarklinux> from the alt install
<grazie> once you've booted yes
<clarklinux> grazie: could yo tell me how to do that? i think I'll be able to install it if I can wipe everything first
<grazie> clarklinux: we've got to get you booted somehow...did you try 'live single'?
<clarklinux> i'm reburning the live
<clarklinux> it'll take a minute
<grazie> clarklinux: why not do the minimal then? if you're burning anyway
<clarklinux> grazie: i gotta go, but could you give me an idea of what to look for after live single?
<clarklinux> grazie: there was a problem configuringthe network and I do not want to have to deal with that hahaha
<grazie> clarklinux: you'll need to delete some partitions...I don't think I can give a single command to sort it
<Jester45_> clarklinux do you have the ablity of wiping the drive
<Jester45_> it would be easier to just reinstall with a alt or lice cd
<grazie> clarklinux: if you've got an OS X install cd wipte the disk with that
<clarklinux> jester: nope...andthe alt kept hhanging up
<clarklinux> grazie: no osx disk
<clarklinux> grazie: there's no live-single option
<clarklinux> ther's a live-nosplash
<clarklinux> and a check
<grazie> clarklinux: no. just enter  'live single' it's not on the menu
<clarklinux> okay
<clarklinux> thank you..i'll be back a little later
<Winball> :D
<Jester45_> hi
<Winball> :)
<Jester45_> :0
<clarklinux> grazie: live single did not go to a no-gui interface
<clarklinux> it started loading with the little splash screen thing and did not finish (same error about swap
<clarklinux> )*
<grazie> clarklinux: did you try burning and booting the minimal cd?
<clarklinux> grazie: yes but there was a problem with the network configuration
<clarklinux> that did not allow it to work
<grazie> clarklinux: ok. but it booted ok?
<clarklinux> yes
<grazie> clarklinux: well that doesn't have the swap problem then
<clarklinux> should I try wiping the disk with that disk?
<clarklinux> *the hard disk with that boot disk
<grazie> clarklinux: you can get a primitive shell that you may be able to wipe the disk with...I don't know.
<clarklinux> alright
<clarklinux> i'll play around with it and see if i can find anything
<clarklinux> i'll be back a little later
<grazie> clarklinux: I'd use gentoo now myself...but that doesn't help you
<grazie> clarklinux: I probably will not be around later
<grazie> PuMpErNiCkLe: do you know if it's possible to wipe a disk from the built-in shell (Ash)
<grazie> no dd, no fdisk, etc
<grazie> ah, dd is available
<AaronMT> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cellofellow> what's a good graphical utility for complicated ALSA settings?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> How complicated?
<cellofellow> choose soundcard mostly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That should be available in xfce4-mixer.
<cellofellow> yeah, but my PCI soundcard I added isn't in the list. Just the onboard
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is it otherwise detected?
<cellofellow> in lspci
<cellofellow> but not anywhere else
<cellofellow> ok, something weird just happened to my computer. (this isn't my main computer, thank goodness.) GRUB is getting Error 17's, which I looked up and means bad filesystem type. in cfdisk, the type shows as Amoeba. It is really ext3. Can I use cfdisk to fix the partition table? (It got corrupted somehow.)
<cellofellow> while keeping the data, of course
<cellofellow> any help here guys?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: have you booted a livecd to it?
<maxamillion> err .. booted it to a livecd
<maxamillion> cellofellow: preferably knoppix if you have it
<cellofellow> maxamillion, yes
<cellofellow> sorry, was searching for Windows NIC drivers.
<cellofellow> DSL, so Mini-Knoppix :)
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> cellofellow: are you able to see the data using the live cd?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> I'm just worried using cfdisk will break even that
<maxamillion> hmmm... honestly, i would try to backup the data and then change the filesystem type in cfdisk and see what happens
<cellofellow> there isn't any real data, just a brand new (yesterday) Xubuntu installation.
<cellofellow> 3.1 GB
<maxamillion> oh ... uhmmm, it might be a bad hard drive (or failing hard drive)
<maxamillion> www.ultimatebootcd.org <--- good utility for hard drive checking
<cellofellow> it didn't do it all on its own. Something happened when I tried to boot a windows installtion on another hard drive
* cellofellow wishes he had some CD-R's.
* cellofellow also doesn't think that ultimatebootcd.org is the right address.
<cellofellow> it's dot-com
<maxamillion> ohhhh
<maxamillion> yeah
<cellofellow> I don't know how to select ext3 in cfdisk. :$
<maxamillion> its like #42 i think
<maxamillion> you have to hit pg-down to see it
<maxamillion> its been a while since i used cfdisk
<cellofellow> 85 Linux Extended?
<maxamillion> uhmm.... i dunno
<maxamillion> lemme check something
<cellofellow> ok, thanks
<cellofellow> ah! on DSL there is no udev, and therefore I can't tell which /dev nodes are real or not.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: brilliant
<cellofellow> brilliant panic or brilliant 85 is ext3?
<maxamillion> brilliant that DSL has no udev
<maxamillion> just find that interesting
<cclampblue1> sup yall
<cellofellow> you've been using linux long enough that udev is this cool new toy.
<cellofellow> partition table problems
<maxamillion> cellofellow: do you have a xubuntu live disk? ... this would be easier with gparted
<maxamillion> cellofellow: but yes, 83 appears to be ext3
<cellofellow> I have Ubuntu. I can install gparted, I'm not going to reboot now I'm backing up data from a messed-up Windows drive
<maxamillion> cellofellow: rgr
<maxamillion> no worries, but yeah ... i actually think 83 is just a "linux filesystem" and then from there you have to make the filesystem either ext2, ext3, reiser, etc... so i think gparted will end up being the easiest way because i think doing something like mkfs -t ext3 /some/drive would end up fragging the data
<cclampblues> hey i have a question for you gurus: i added a network monitor to my panel and i dont know how to tell it wwhat device i am using. i dont even knoow where to find that informatiton. its a pcmcia wireless (generic-as-hell) card. i hammered it in and it works. other than that i know nothing. any suggenstions?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> just type eth0 in the network monitor properties
<maxamillion> cclampblues: you added the xfce network monitor panel?
<cclampblues> yea. thanks. cellofellow i got it now.
<cclampblues> yea max
<cclampblues> is there some sort of monitor to show all machines connected to the netwrok
<cclampblues> or program?
<maxamillion> cclampblues: uhmmm... yeah, but that would be completely different ... check out nagios.org
<cclampblues> i figured so... thanks.
<maxamillion> cclampblues: its a very powerful program that is generally run on a server but i don't see why you can't run it on a desktop machine ... afterall, its linux :)
<cellofellow> maxamillion, so, gparted can set the fs-type WITHOUT running mkfs?
<cellofellow> I thought gparted always used mkfs.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: you know what, now that you mention it .... i think it might
<cellofellow> would fdisk be more straightforward in its fs-type names?
<maxamillion> not quite sure to be honest ... never used it for more than viewing a partition table, i always used cfdisk in the command line and gparted for gui (once it came into existence)
<cellofellow> ok, I'm taking the plunge and calling /dev/hda1 a type 85.
* maxamillion crosses his fingers
<cellofellow> Cannot change FS Type to extended
<cellofellow> it stayed Amoeba
<cellofellow> going with 83. Seeing if that works. If it doesn't, setting it to 85 may work this time.
<maxamillion> what's 85?
<cellofellow> Linux Extended is 85. 83 is plain Linux
<cellofellow> It did mount as 83 but to be safe I think I'll try 85.
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> i think extended should be ext3 because ext2 was the "original linux fs"
<cclampblues> how do i create this file in this transparency setup:  http://blog.xfce.org/?p=77   ----i just make a text file right?
<cellofellow> maxamillion, it still won't let me change to "extended"
<cellofellow>  Cannot change FS Type to extended
<maxamillion> :(
<cellofellow> if grub will still boot... it should be fine
<maxamillion> yeah
<cellofellow> it wouldn't work cause it couldn't fine /boot/grub/menu.lst because that was in an FS that the partition table said was Amoeba but acted like ext, so it errored and died.
<maxamillion> jeebus, that's no good
<cellofellow> so, enough of my gloominess. anything good happening?
<cclampblues> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cclampblues> great
<cellofellow> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cclampblues> thx.
<cellofellow> I guessed
<maxamillion> :)
<cclampblues> i wouldntthave guessed that one
<maxamillion> cclampblues: but you used the bot ... that puts you a step ahead of most users who come through the channel
<maxamillion> :)
<cellofellow> :D
<cclampblues> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cclampblues> robots are funny.
<maxamillion> yeah .... ubotu is "all knowing"
<cclampblues> does it do tricks?
<cellofellow> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cellofellow> My two favorites.
<maxamillion> oh yeah .. botsnack is a favorite :P)
<cclampblues> no Fing way. thats great
<cellofellow> they need a botslap too
<cclampblues> i cant even navigate to this 'folder' ... http://blog.xfce.org/?p=77
<maxamillion> cclampblues: that folder doesn't exist by default on xubuntu (i think it will in feisty because of the inclusion of 4.4-stable) so you have to make it
<maxamillion> cclampblues: wait sorry
<maxamillion> cclampblues: i read ti wrong ... the folder is there, but not the config files
<maxamillion> file*
* maxamillion hates this laptop
<maxamillion> and the keyboard
<cellofellow> cclampblues, you trying to use compositing (transparency) ??
<cclampblues> yes
<cellofellow> edit ~/.config/xfce4/mcs(something).xml and find the line with Compositing in it and change te value from 0 to 1.
<cellofellow> wait
<cellofellow> ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<cclampblues> yes thats for the windows. the one on the website affects the panel
<cclampblues> and i cant figure out how to edit it at all. it opens in firefox but i cant change anything. does it need to be opend in something else?
<cellofellow> you can't edit files in firefox
<cellofellow> try vim or mousepad or scite.
<cclampblues> ok.
<cclampblues> what does ~/ mean?
<cellofellow> you're home directory
<cellofellow>  /home/yourname
<cellofellow> some scripts use the $HOME shell variable.
<cclampblues> ok. gimmie a min. thanks. im a novice (obviously) . i appriciate your / this rooms help
<cclampblues> i dont see a /.config folder at all
<cellofellow> ~/.config
<cellofellow> i got to go guys. thanks for the help
<notMaxamillion> lol ... python fragged that laptop
<notMaxamillion> brb
<maxamillion> note to self ... when using older hardware issued to you from work: don't push its limits, it will lock up
<maxamillion> what'd i miss?
<rici> this maxamillion guy left and returned
<maxamillion> yeah, i kicked him off and took his identity :)
<rici> well, that's about it
<maxamillion> cool
<maxamillion> thanks for the update
<rici> you wouldn't know of a vim syntax file for re2c, by any chance? I know it's seriously OT but we've established nothing is going on.
<maxamillion> yeah, i wouldn't happen to know .... sorry :(
<rici> no worries, i was just getting irritated for the millionth time about the lack.
<rici> i should just write one, but vim syntax files are such a pita and c.vim is one of the worst.
<kross> Hi guys, is this a good place to ask a question about xubuntu?
<ghetek> how do i make a gui inputbox popup for my "sh" script?
<kupo> hallo, I'm getting bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy when i run 'cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp' and restarting alsa-utils doesn't seem to fix it
<kupo> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot it ?
<fxr> hi just a quickie, can someone recommend an application that i can edit an iso image with.. i.e add a folder to the disk image.. dont seem to be able to do it with K
<kupo> egads I just needed to add xfce4-mixer to the panel and adjust the pcm output
<kupo> that 'tarded
<padrigal> Anyone know why apt-get segfaults and coredumps on a new install of xubuntu?
<B|nTaRa> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<B|nTaRa> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|nTaRa> !chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie_> padrigal: no, but does the machine work with another OS?
<padrigal> No, not tried it with anything else yet.
<padrigal> I can't think what apt would be doing that should cause a coredump...
<padrigal> strace shows it failing just after a stat64 call, although the call completes OK.
<grazie_> padrigal: have you run the memtest?
<padrigal> You mean at the BIOS?
<grazie_> the install cd has a memtest option
<padrigal> Ah right, no, will try that now.
<grazie_> its runs continously, but the first complete pass shouldn't take too long
<padrigal> grazie_: Test seems OK so far. Might try kubuntu seeing as I have it to hand.
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> can i use xubuntu as firewall between the intenet and a server
<fenrig> i think i know what the answer is
<TheSheep_> fenrig: yes
<fenrig> ah okay
<fenrig> a crap i have to go
<fenrig> il catch u guys later
<fenrig> over 4 hours okay
<fenrig> i have to ask a lot so
<fenrig> see u guys soon
<hyper_ch> hiho
<grazie> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> gotta program a bit.. I still want to get this project done :)
<grazie> TheSheep_: I believe the live cd uses a swap partition if it finds one on booting. Do you know of any way to stop it from doing this?
<TheSheep_> grazie: you can disable swap...
<TheSheep_> swapoff
<grazie> TheSheep_: with a boot parameter?
<fxr> hi i have a bad problem.. i want to install xp then ubuntu on my new lappy.. tho.. i have floppy or working cd rom drive, and no usb drive... it boots xp atm, but i wanna reinstall... & repartion.. where should i go for help.. any suggesstions..?
<fxr> *no floppy or cd drive
<fxr> i have access to a network... how hard would it be to set up a PXE boot server?
<grazie> TheSheep_: the problem was the live cd was attempting to use a bad swap partition and the boot was failing because of it
<fxr> or am i would repartioning the drive & putting extracting iso images to a new partion work?
<TheSheep_> grazie: I'm not sure, maybe there is a boot option for that :/
<grazie> fxr: I set up netboot yesterday on x86 server for ppc machine...wasn't too hard
<grazie> !install | fxr
<ubotu> fxr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hyper_ch> fxr: you have no working floppy or cd-drive?
<fxr> nope.. damned ebay bargins.. : s\ hyper_ch
<fxr> grazie: how does the PXE server serve installations.. can you serve an entire iso.. or what?
<fxr> or netboot.. even
<TheSheep_> fxr: you just serve something like a bootdisk
<TheSheep_> actually a bootdisk image
<hyper_ch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<hyper_ch> fxr: or do you have a 1gb usb-stick?
<fxr> nope.. hyper_ch but i might just run out and get one if needed.. id rather not tho tbh
<hyper_ch> fxr: you have a second computer?
<fxr> yeah 2 hyper_ch all on a wireless network
<hyper_ch> oh well, have a look at the Installation from windows link above
<fxr> ok.. thanks guys i have a wee wonder round these links and see if i can come up with some kind of plan.. : )
<grazie> fxr: before getting a usb stick, make sure the bios can boot from it.
<hyper_ch> well, a usb-stick is not really necessary
<hyper_ch> it should be working from within windows
<fxr> yeah.. id rather do it as cheaply as possible tbh.. plus the shop is a 1hr walk away.. : )
<hyper_ch> fxr: however there is one problem... if you mess up the installation from windows then you probably can't boot into windows either anymore
<grazie> fxr: i think you'd be able to hook two machines together with a null modem cable so long as they both have nics
<hyper_ch> actually the manual approach from installation from windows shouldn't mess up windows
<hyper_ch> however the install can if it fails for some reason
<grazie> fxr: BTW null modem cable is not what I meant...I meant a cat5 cable without the twist, although newer nics autodetect anyway me thinks
<Kasplatt> ... the applications tab in the top left corner dissapeared...
<grazie> Kasplatt: you can add it back to the panel....Xfce menu
<Kasplatt> how ?
<grazie> Kasplatt: right click on panel...add new item
<Kasplatt> okay, thanks
<Kasplatt> is there like a command to play a beep ?
<Kasplatt> play (beep) or something ?
<Kasplatt> what is the device for Wireless LAN ?
<Kasplatt> oh... nevermind... I found it eth1... right ?
<Kasplatt> Yeah, it all works :) thanks grazie.
<grazie> np
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> i have a question, I am using Xubuntu 2.6 if I upgrade do i lost all the setting i have in 2.6 or not
<vrkhans> to 2.10
<vrkhans> what is the difference
<vrkhans> or does it worth
<grazie> vrkhans: Where did you get that number from? More likely you have version 6.10.
<grazie> or 6.06
<vrkhans> sorry i have 6.06
<vrkhans> thinking something else
<grazie> vrkhans: if you upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 most of your setting will be fine, although I wouldn't guarantee everything will be the same
<vrkhans> from 6.06 to 6.10 what the difference
<grazie> vrkhans: are there any settings you are particularly worried about?
<grazie> vrkhans: I don't really know 6.06
<vrkhans> becaue i have a 6.10 cd but when i try to install it it doest install because may be of my video card setting or something else
<grazie> vrkhans: desktop cd (live cd)?
<vrkhans> grazie: i tried both desktop and the alternate
<vrkhans> it start installation but then for some reason "no signal found" msg appear on my monitor
<grazie> vrkhans: you can upgrade to 6.10 using the alternate cd, but not the desktop
<grazie> vrkhans: re-installation is very different to upgrading. you are describing re-installation
<vrkhans> does there a big difference in 6.10
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> but i am little shaky, of losing what i have
<vrkhans> grazie: which one you are using
<grazie> vrkhans: you will lose your setting with a  re-installation or new installation unless you have a separate /home partition
<grazie> vrkhans: I'm using 6.10
<vrkhans> so i can not upgrade my system by doing apt-get upgrade
<grazie> vrkhans: I have been testing 7.04 as well, but never used 6.06
<grazie> vrkhans: yes you can upgrade, but not quite like that
<grazie> !upgrade | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<grazie> vrkhans: it would be quite a big download
<vrkhans> ok another issue is i wont able to play any realplayer file in firefox . it give me a msg plugin install, i just install realplayer but firefox, how i can set that
<grazie> vrkhans: as you already have the 6.10 alternate cd, you can do a big part of the upgrade using that
<grazie> vrkhans: I don't understand your last message
<vrkhans> I am trying to play realplayer format files on the web, in different site, but got a msg in firefox that i dont have the plugin . But i just install the realplayer and it is running seperately but not in the browser, what do you think i should do, to fix that.
<vrkhans> grazie: did you got my msg
<grazie> vrkhans: yes ok
<grazie> vrkhans: when you installed realplayer the plugin should work too. Have you looked at this >> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<vrkhans> it is running seperately, outside the browser but some how give that msg in firefox
<vrkhans> i am checking your link
<vrkhans> grazie: I have to man , I will try the 6.10 and let you know, but does there any why i did mess up my current setting i can go back to my old version and delete the changes
<grazie> vrkhans: no you cannot go back
<grazie> grazie: the best thing to do is make a backup of everything first
<grazie> vrkhans: if you mess up you can restore the complete backup
<oopsy> hey
<oopsy> can anyone help me out?
<oopsy> I can't type commands like "Make" or "make install" in xubuntu?
<grazie> !build-essential | oopsy
<ubotu> oopsy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<oopsy> so I need tha build essential package for "make" commands to work?
<oopsy> that*
<BFTD> oopsy yes
<oopsy> thanks :)
<sponix> oopsy: most software is installed through packages, "apt-get install xchat" for example
<sponix> or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<oopsy> yea but I don't have an ethernet connection and I'm trying to get my wireless to work
<oopsy> so I really need all the needed packages first
<oopsy> build essential has some dependencies, are those fulfilled?
<oopsy> and one more thing : breezy > dapper > egdy
<oopsy> (breezy is the oldest, then dapper..)
<malnilion> Surprised that dude's ethernet didn't work out of the box...
<malnilion> Er, wireless, rather.
<bogor> where can i find info on using xbuntu as LTSP server, requirements, etc
<cheeseboy> hi
<oopsy> can someone tell me what are the dependencies needed for build essential?
<oopsy> anyone?
<oopsy> can someone tell me what are the dependencies needed for build essential?
<MaximusBrood> Hello
<oopsy> Hi
<oopsy> anyone?
<oopsy> can someone tell me what are the dependencies needed for build essential?
<rici> apt-cache depends build-essential
<oopsy> I don't have an ethernet connection :(
<maxamillion> hello all
<oopsy> sorry
<oopsy> could you please tell me?
<maxamillion> oopsy: tell you what?
<rici> http://rafb.net/p/YpWheK25.html
<oopsy> what are the dependencies of build essential
<maxamillion> oopsy: the command rici gave you will tell you, it has nothing to do with a network connection
<maxamillion> oopsy: it consults the apt-cache :)
<oopsy> ah ok thanks
<rici> assuming your cache is apt to date
<maxamillion> lol
<oopsy> I thought apt- always had something to do with GETTING something
<maxamillion> oopsy: no no
<oopsy> online that is
<oopsy> but thanks :)
<maxamillion> oopsy: apt-get is a utility that uses the apt system ... aptitude is another example of such a utility (and aptitude is a little more intelligent)
<maxamillion> oopsy: anytime :)(
<oopsy> one more thing
<oopsy> dpkg-dev (which is a dependency), does it have it's own dependencies, and so on? o.o
<oopsy> or the dependencies for dpkg-dev and the other build-essentials dependencies are already included in xubuntu
<oopsy> I don't know if im making myself clear o.o'
<MaximusBrood> If I wanted a ubuntu variant for a computer to be a server, installing xubuntu would be the right choice, correct?
<maxamillion> oopsy: dependencies do ripple down, which is what apt-get or aptitude checks for so we don't have to be bothered with such things
<maxamillion> MaximusBrood: well ... yes and no ... i run xubuntu on both desktops and servers (and the work laptop i am currently on right now)
<maxamillion> MaximusBrood: but yes, it will function well as a server
<oopsy> and I don't need an network connection for that?
<maxamillion> oopsy: not to check the dependencies with apt-cache, no .. but to install from a repository listed in your sources.list using apt-get or aptitude, yes ... for that you would require an internet connection
<cellofellow> unless you've got a CD/DVD for offline use.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: right, but i don't know that the cd would satisfy build-essential's dependencies
<MaximusBrood> Also, does the graphic installer give an opertunity to partitionate, or do I have to do that myself first?
<oopsy> I'll explain the whole situation so that you can give me a direct opinion
<maxamillion> MaximusBrood: the graphicall installer gives you the opportunity to partition
<maxamillion> oopsy: ok
<oopsy> I need to install the RT2500 drivers for ralink on xubuntu, but I don't have an ethernet connection
<oopsy> so I need to change back to windows when I need to download a package
<MaximusBrood> maxamillion: Okay, thanks :)
<cheeseboy> hi
<oopsy> but X package to work, I need Z and Y package
<oopsy> and so on
<cheeseboy> how do i setup multiple x servers?
<oopsy> so it's difficult for me to get my wireless network to work
<maxamillion> MaximusBrood: anytime :)
<maxamillion> oopsy: ah ... yes, that would be difficult ... do you by any chance have a way to download and burn a dvd image?
<cellofellow> I need to set up my Diamond DMD-I0928-1 "Monster sound" PCI card. It doesn't show up in the xfce alsa stuff.
<maxamillion> oopsy: because if i remember correctly, there is a ubuntu dvd image that will give you all the dependencies you would need and you can just add it as a source to your apt-cache
<maxamillion> cellofellow: "lspci | grep Diamond" ... make sure the system sees it first :)
<oopsy> aww god.. nop I don't have a DVD recorder.. :'(
<maxamillion> cellofellow: hey, didn't you say that the machine you were working on the other day said something was an Adeos filesystem?
<cellofellow> josh@scamper:~$ lspci | grep Diamond
<cellofellow> 00:0e.0 Multimedia controller: Diamond Multimedia Systems DMD-I0928-1 "Monster sound" sound chip (rev 01)
<cellofellow> yeah, It worked to use cfdisk :)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well ... that's step 1 ... i guess the next thing would be to find the module that controls it and make sure its probed
<cellofellow> how do I find that?
<cellofellow> It autoloaded and used the onboard Yamaha YMF704C
<maxamillion> cellofellow: awesome! ... i recently looked into it and i think it had something to do with HAL confusing it .... or something of that sort
<cellofellow> (I need the Diamond for MIDI.)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: uhmm... hmmm, the audio thing ...
<maxamillion> (midis are such a pain
<maxamillion> )
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> doesn't work very well in Windows either. Mac rules MIDI
<maxamillion> yeah ... Mac rules media period
<cellofellow> well, we can't afford one. :(
<cellofellow> that's why I use Linux ;)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> i owned one (it was a high school grad gift) but then i had to sell it for text books now that i am in college and broke ... Mac is nice, its the lesser of two evils but i have my complaints and they are complaints that are solved by using linux :)
<oopsy> no other way huh? I really needed that dvd?
<cellofellow> you either need internet or an offline repo like a local server or a DVD.
<maxamillion> oopsy: uhmm... you don't _need_ it, but it would probably be easiest without a net connection .... otherwise you might have to chase dependencies and use an usb flash drive
<maxamillion> or host a local repo server .... as cellofellow just said
<unikum> does automatrix2 works as well in xubuntu as it does in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> If I had a huge network I'd set up a local mirror of the repos.
<unikum> anyone?
<cheeseboy>  how do i run multiple x servers?
<oopsy> I'll guess I'll go chasing.. o.o
<maxamillion> unikum: yes, but its not officially suppported
<maxamillion> oopsy: i sorry
<unikum> better to install all packages with apt-get?
<maxamillion> unikum: no ... better to install with aptitude :)
<unikum> i installed swiftfox. when i tried to uninstall firefox it wanted to uninstall the xfce4-desktop too
<unikum> i typed no of course
<maxamillion> yeah ....
<maxamillion> uhmmm
<maxamillion> unikum: did it try to uninstall "xfce-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop"?
<unikum> w8
<maxamillion> k
<unikum>  firefox gnome-app-install gxine sun-java6-plugin xubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> unikum: uhmmm... well i'm not sure why it want's to get rid of sun-java plugin or gxine, but xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage so it cane be safely removed without consequence
<cellofellow> bbl need to use *gasp* windows.
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> sad times
<unikum> how long time after ubuntu 7.04 will xubuntu 7.04 be out?
<maxamillion> unikum: should be within the same week if not the same day
<unikum> k
<needcoffee> hi...i have a little problem with the "hidden options" for xfwm4...the option "easy_click=false" does not work
<maxamillion> needcoffee: i haven't the slightest idea
<needcoffee> can someone give me a workaround or a hint?
<needcoffee> MaximusBrood, hum
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> i sorry
<MaximusBrood> needcoffee: What?
<needcoffee> the problem is, i need the alt key for inkscape :/
<maxamillion> needcoffee: oooo ... inkscape, good program :)
<needcoffee> MaximusBrood, jep :)
* MaximusBrood pours hot cofee over needcoffee
<needcoffee> :O
<needcoffee> :)
<cellofellow> Is there a way to auto-configure grub so that it detects and adds a windows installation on hdb1 to menu.list?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: update-grub ?
* Jester45 *wave*
<cellofellow> tried that
<cellofellow> hello!
<cellofellow> Jester
<Jester45> hi
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, then i dunno
<maxamillion> cellofellow: did you install windows first or linux first?
<cellofellow> Windows was installed on this drive on a different box. Just moved it over. Still having driver issues.
<maxamillion> oh ... wow, uhmmm .. no clue
<cellofellow> so, what's chainloader? does that mean that grub opens a different bootloader, in this case windows?
<maxamillion> heh ... its been a while since i read up on chainloader, i remember reading about it but i have never had a solid knowledge of what it is or what it does
<Jester45> !chainloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chainloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> grub options
<cellofellow> !grub chainloader
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<cellofellow> gee, how do I set grub splash inagmes
<cellofellow> images* ?
<maxamillion> !grub splash
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no clue, i always used it how ever it was shiped
<kupo> my minipci on the T30 is showing up as a wired interface
<kupo> how can i fix this?
<grazie> cellofellow: the splash image is embedded within initrd.img...google to get more info
<cellofellow> not that splash image
<cellofellow> grub menu
<grazie> :)
<cellofellow> I got it though
<cellofellow> ok, have to reboot AGAIN
<maxamillion> :(
<cellofellow> I hate rebooting
<cheeseboy> can some help me setupmultiple x-servers?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: why on earth would you need multuple x servers?
<cheeseboy> one for my tv one for my monitor
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: interesting
<maxamillion> but one x server should be able to handle requests from more than one source
<cheeseboy> what do you mean?
<cheeseboy> like have another computer be able to send somtin to my tv?
<cheeseboy> or my otherx?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: ok ... think about x server like a web server for a moment .... can that one web server not allow more than one person to view content hosted on the server? .. same concept with X, you can configure it to offer requests for more than one interface
<cheeseboy> oh so can i have 2 sesions running at once on one x server?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: sure
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: lemme try to find you a link
<cheeseboy> ok
<cheeseboy> i need the seesions to be ruuning at same time u kno wat i mean?
<kupo> cheeseboy: what I think you want is more than one virtual X session
<kupo> but X server is just the godfather of the xsessions
<cheeseboy> im still not good with linux
<cheeseboy> just tryn to figure this out
<maxamillion> http://support.attachmate.com/techdocs/1751.html
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: that link might help
<cheeseboy> is that an app?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: oh ... woops, yeah .. that's an app for windows users
<maxamillion> just a min.
<cheeseboy> ok
<cheeseboy> ewww windows
<cellofellow> xnest is cool
<maxamillion> cellofellow: you familiar with what cheeseboy is trying to accomplish? ... because i have no clue how to do it, just know it can be done
<cellofellow> no idea. I missed that part.
<cellofellow> something to do with X.
<maxamillion> oh ... hmm, just that xnest sounded relevant :)
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: can you say what it is you want?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: he wants to run 2 displays from the same computer, one running the desktop, the other is his tv tuner and i said he can do both from the same xserver, and i know he can ... just don't know how to config it like that
<cheeseboy> ya what he said
<cheeseboy> im bad at explaining things :(
<cellofellow> oh.
<cheeseboy> know how?
<cellofellow> if you google for something to do with multi-seat systems you might find something. It is possible to make multiuser systems without thin clients, you just plug in a bunch of monitors, keyboards, mice, and other devices and map them together.
<cellofellow> in xorg.conf
<cellofellow> don't know exactly the options or even and inkling of it really. I ran into it once.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: right, same concept ... just a different input device
<cellofellow> about a year ago.
<maxamillion> err... output
<cellofellow> well, he should be able to figure that out.
<cellofellow> he could even use a different input device like an IR remote or a Wii controller.
<cheeseboy> http://userful.com/products/dm
<cheeseboy> would that ork?
<cheeseboy> or is there a free way?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: there is a free way to do what they do ... its just harder
<cheeseboy> i need to switch to XFree86 server ?
<cheeseboy> instead of xorg
<hyper_ch> cheeseboy: you want to run dual monitors?
<cellofellow> no. xorg does everything that xfree86 and more.
<cellofellow> he wants a normal desktop and a tv tuner.
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: no, wants to run his monitor and a tv tuner card off the same box at the same time
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: but doing different things
<kupo> I've done that once
<kupo> but I'm not sure how
<hyper_ch> and where's the problem?
<kupo> I started up a window manager on f6 and another on f7
<cheeseboy> it says xorg has problems ith multi seat..
<kupo> but cheeseboy what window manager are you using ? xfce, gnome or kde?
<cellofellow> which version of Xorg was it talking about? Xorg 7.1 is the latest, I think. Maybe th bugs are fixed.
<cheeseboy> xfce
<cellofellow> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cheeseboy> ok
<cheeseboy> how do i update xorg ?
<cellofellow> update?
<cellofellow> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<cellofellow> should get you up to speed.
<cheeseboy> ok did that yesterday so i think im fine
<cheeseboy> how do i detect all my keyboards and mice?
<TheSheep_> cheeseboy: if they are usb, then they should be autodetected
<TheSheep_> cheeseboy: ps/2 should work too
<TheSheep_> cheeseboy: com mouse requires some configuring
<maxamillion> hey TheSheep_, long time no see
<cheeseboy> i need to get what number or somtin they are for multiseat
<cheeseboy> is anyone  willing to set this up for me?
<cellofellow> ok, bbl. Windows problems call.
<MaximusBrood> I'm trying to get a USB modem to work (Speedtouch 330) with the tutorial on linux-usb (http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html). I'm connecting through PPPoE, but I'm getting "Timeout waiting for PADO packets" followed by "Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery". Can anyone give me a solution for this so I can get my internet working?
<maxamillion> i would love to but i lack any experience with usb modems
<MaximusBrood> Don't try to get experienced with them, they really suck ;)
<cheeseboy> my usb modem just worked no problem
<cheeseboy> wireless is where i had trouble :9
<cheeseboy> ;( *
<MaximusBrood> cheeseboy: What did you do to get it to work, the same thing I did?
<cheeseboy> i just plugged in booted and my usb modem orked
<cheeseboy> worked*
<cheeseboy> how you on right now?
<MaximusBrood> I'm using a bridge, wish it would work out of the box.
<cheeseboy> maxamillion , can you walk me trough tut?
<cheeseboy> through*
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: through what tutorial?
<cheeseboy> ttp://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/14-Multiseat-X-Under-X11R6.97.0.html
<MaximusBrood> Where is pppoe.conf located?
<kupo> anyone know how I can tell xubuntu to recognize my built in minipci as wireless and not wired as its showing up now?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: that link times out for me
<maxamillion> kupo: it knows its wireless, just calls it eth1 (or something similar) ... same thing happens on mine .... don't know why though
<cheeseboy> same for me
<MaximusBrood> (going offline now to test new config)
<cheeseboy> maximillion , link should work
<TheSheep_> use 'http' in fornt
<TheSheep_> front
<TheSheep_> instead of just 'ttp'
<maxamillion> i did
<maxamillion> still timed out
<cheeseboy> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-iii-xorgconf.html
<cheeseboy> how bout that one
<cheeseboy> ?
<MaximusBrood> And back again, didn't work :(
<MaximusBrood> cheeseboy: You said it worked instantly with you. What did you do, plug it in, then what?
<cheeseboy> booted linux
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: that one worked
<cheeseboy> click internet
<MaximusBrood> Then where did you put in your connection info?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: i'm really not all that sure what you want me to tell you that the tutorial doesn't
<kupo> maxamillion: anyway to fix it ?
<maxamillion> kupo: fix what?
<cheeseboy> do i delte hats in my xorconf and put that?
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: is that what to tutorial tells you what do to?
<kupo> i would back up your xorg.conf if i were you cheeseboy
<kupo> do 'mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<kupo> or
<kupo> do 'mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak-03-16
<cheeseboy> i did
<kupo> ok
<maxamillion> kupo: no ... do "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.back" because mv will just rename the file (or "move" it to a new location under a new name)
<cheeseboy> i have geforce fx4200 so can i use his conf?
<cheeseboy> 5200
<cheeseboy> 8
<cheeseboy> ugh
<cheeseboy> 5200*
<kupo> maxamillion: good call
<maxamillion> :)
<cheeseboy>   Identifier  "Card0.1" # CRT-1 (Analog-DVI, DFP-0 : Digital-DVI)
<cheeseboy> do i need to schange that to s-video?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It doesn't matter.  Everything after the '#' is a comment, and therefore ignored.  The identifier itself is just a logical name.
<superkirbyartist> I am working on an AbiWord document, and I'd like to add a line.  Can someone help please?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: i'm sorry ... i don't follow, what's the issue?
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, you know the lines that go from one end of the page to another?
<superkirbyartist> We're talking about split lines.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: so a single sentence that takes 2 lines?
<superkirbyartist> Nope, just a line that goes from left to right.
<maxamillion> ok
<maxamillion> then what is "split" about it?
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, never mind the split.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ___________________________ <--- one of those?
<superkirbyartist> Yes, more or less, pumpernickle.  Without using keyboard.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hm.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> OOo is what I use, and you can find that in Insert -> Horizontal ruler.  I can't check Abiword for that, since it's not installed.
<kupo> maxamillion: I can't do 'iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever'
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, pumpernickle, but it doesn't help.  Besides, OOo needs 512MB (swap+RAM combined) of memory.
<maxamillion> kupo: oh ... yeah, that ... sorry its been a while since we spoke, i've been doing 100 things in 8 different channels
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: uhmmm... no, no it doesn't
<superkirbyartist> Max, any experience with Abi?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: i use Abi daily
<kupo> its fine maxamillion
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, OOo crashes when swap is off.  My computer has 256MB RAM.
<superkirbyartist> This laptop only has 172MB.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: oh, yeah... you have to have swap on ... sorry
<kupo> superkirbyartist: yeah i would recommend abiword also
<superkirbyartist> And laptop has no swap.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: why not?
<BrendanM> hey, how do I make letters with accents on them?
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, i'll make plans for swap, but the hard drive is 2 gigs.  Xubuntu takes up a lot of room, and so I barely have any space left.  I use a USB more often, though, so free space is not a must.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: ah ... yes
<cheeseboy> maximillion
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: a debian base/custom install might be something you would benefit from
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: yes?
<cheeseboy> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-iv-evdev-and-xephyr.html
<cheeseboy> do i need to edit that scipt?
<superkirbyartist> The crappy way to make lines in abiword: turn underline on, and press space space space.
<cheeseboy> script?
<superkirbyartist> And Maxamillion, IIRC, Ubuntu is Debian-based.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yes, it is
<cheeseboy> just make the underlines white :)
<superkirbyartist> CheeseBoy, we don't want that :(
<superkirbyartist> CheeseBoy, I want big black lines.
<cheeseboy> get open office
<cheeseboy> its da best
<superkirbyartist> CheeseBoy, lots of RAM requirements, just like Beryl and Vista.
<superkirbyartist> But, at least Beryl lets you use swap, instead of having to buy 512MB RAM.
<cheeseboy> so maximillion do i have to edit script?
<superkirbyartist> CheeseBoy you make me thing of the new movie with the mouse and the cheese.
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: what?
<kupo> I wanna try compiz
<kupo> maxamillion: so how do i start to fix this?
<superkirbyartist> Kupo, Beryl's the latest.  It's release candidate too.
<superkirbyartist> I heard Xfce has problems with Beryl.  Is that true?
<cheeseboy> look at the link i sent you
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: no, i ran beryl on xubuntu for a while but found it annoying and got rid of it
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, you can indeed change its plugins.
<cheeseboy> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-iv-evdev-and-xephyr.html
<cellofellow> I'm ALL DONE with the Windows problems. I have not only ONE Linux problem: MIDI.
<cheeseboy> do i need to edit that script?
<cellofellow> brb rebooting (using ssh so I won't go offline.)
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: i am aware, i changed it alot, configed it ... installed new themes ... but over all found it annoying
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, I agree about it being a ressource hog.
<cheeseboy> ...?
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, what I don't agree is when Mozilla is called "ressource hog" while its proprietary, Windows-only competitor (IE) takes more RAM.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: because the people who call it a resource hog are generally linux users and they are used to things that go fast
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, of couse.
<superkirbyartist> They can buy more RAM or swap.
<superkirbyartist> Even though it takes only 30MB or so, depending on plugins/tabs etc.
<cheeseboy> ill take that as a no,,
<superkirbyartist> If they think it's slow, then they haven't heard of Internet Explorer.
<cheeseboy> gmail takes 3 minutesto load in ie
* superkirbyartist lols IE.
<cheeseboy> itssad
<superkirbyartist> I heard there's "Internet Explorer for Unix".  Will it run on Linux?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yeah ... www.ie4linux.org or something
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion, I've heard of such projects.
<superkirbyartist> But Microsoft has released IE5 for Unix.
<superkirbyartist> It's not Wine or the like.
<superkirbyartist> Will Unix apps run on Linux?
<cellofellow> some will, some won't
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: oh, uhmmm... not all will but alot will, it might need a little porting
<cellofellow> Sun prides itself that Linux apps run fine in Solaris a lot of the time.
<maxamillion> yeah, they claim 100% compatibility
<superkirbyartist> I am downloading it from Wayback Machine.
<superkirbyartist> Solaris or HP-UX?
<cellofellow> Sun Solaris.
<maxamillion> Solaris
<maxamillion> err ... Solaris 10 claims 100%
<cellofellow> Not HP HP-UX or IBM AIX or *gasp* SCO UNIX.
<superkirbyartist> Je me demande pourquoi je telecharge Internet Explorer en premier lieu.
<maxamillion> lol ... SCO still exists?
<cellofellow> sort of.
<maxamillion> heh ... interesting
<cheeseboy> ho do i make it start gdm instead of xdm?
<oopsy> maxamillion, I don't know if you remember me, but I already tracked down all the packages I needed x)
<maxamillion> oopsy: awesome!
<maxamillion> oopsy: glad to hear it
<cheeseboy> anyone know?
<oopsy> :)
<maxamillion> cheeseboy: remove xdm? ... or there is a config file somewhere, i just can't remember where
<cellofellow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, select gdm, and configure init so xdm doesn't start anymore.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ah how the debian way dominates :)
<maxamillion> ok ... i really have to go work on writing my compiler
<superkirbyartist> IE4 Setup for Solaris is 11MB :(
<maxamillion> laters all
<superkirbyartist> I have to go to, thanks for your time and see you later.
<oopsy> THERE!!
<cellofellow> whatever happened to alsaconf?
<oopsy> all the required packages for build essential without enthernet
<cellofellow> coool
<oopsy> they're about 40 xD
<cellofellow> yikes
<oopsy> now to find out the specific order to install them in xubuntu xD
<grazie> cellofellow: all handled by udev now
<cellofellow> grazie: so, how can I get my PCI sound card, which only shows in lspci nowhere else, working?
<grazie> cellofellow: fixing sound can be tricky, specially with udev changes....you looked through the guides?
<crimsun> cellofellow: we don't ship it. It's buggy.
<cellofellow> ok
<crimsun> (we stopped shipping alsaconf as of Hoary.)
<cellofellow> grazie: what guides should I look through?
<grazie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crimsun> cellofellow: it helps if you pastebin the output from DebuggingSoundProblems and tell us the url
<kupo> crimsun: can you help with a problem?
<crimsun> not presently, I'm troubleshooting an alsa regression in 2.6.20-11.18
<kupo> ok gimme a shout when you're done
<cellofellow> grazie: crimsun: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/sound-debug.tar is the sound stuff.
<cellofellow> crimsun ^
<crimsun> cellofellow: separate text files, please
<cellofellow> it's a tarball of seperate text files
<crimsun> cellofellow: it's interpreted as binary by my proxy, which prevents downloading
<crimsun> (and I don't control that proxy, which of course makes things interesting. I'm not trying to be difficult.)
<cellofellow> well, ok
#xubuntu 2007-03-17
<cellofellow>  http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/sound-debug
<cellofellow> no tarball
<cheeseboy> maxamillion you still there?
<cheeseboy> can someone help me out?
<kupo> whats going on cheeseboy ?
<cheeseboy> tryin to setup multi-seat system
<cheeseboy> can you help me out?
<kupo> oh nah cheeseboy you prolly should as over in #xorg
<cheeseboy> no help there either
<ormiret> I'm probably not much help either, but, what is the problem?
<cheeseboy> tryn to setup gdm for multiseat
<cheeseboy> don't get how to change the file
<kupo> no you don't want to mess with gdm
<kupo> thats your display manager
<kupo> it starts and stops xsessions
<cheeseboy> http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-v-gdm-and-xkb.html
<cheeseboy> says to
<kupo> i don't know anything about how Xephyr works
<cheeseboy> X(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What's the problem you're facing while changing the file?  I don't see anythign in particular missing from the instructions.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/anythign/anything/
<cheeseboy> the problem is im dumb and am editing it rong
<cheeseboy> can you pastebin me an example of what it should look like?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gdm.conf is a bit big to paste entirely - what problems are you facing with the conf snippet on the site?
<cheeseboy> i duuno if i delete everything or what i delete..
<cheeseboy> can you give me whole [server]  section?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's what they gave you on the site.  Just replace your [servers]  section with theirs.
<crimsun> kupo: what did you need?
<cheeseboy> http://pastebin.ca/398174
<cheeseboy> like that...?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, though you'll probably want to comment out line 571, too.
<cheeseboy> wait opps
<cheeseboy> editing wrong file..
<cheeseboy> doh
<cheeseboy> oh my gaws
<cheeseboy> gawd*
<cheeseboy> it works
<PuMpErNiCkLe> woot
<noenoe> hi
<noenoe> what kinda games kinna i install?
* unikum is Away, Reason: ( sova ) | Since: ( Friday, March 16, 2007. 21:08:25 ) Xlack v2.1
<cheeseboy> now to set up keyboards..
<cheeseboy> model = "pc105"
<cheeseboy> keycodes = "evdev"
<cheeseboy> layout = "es"
<cheeseboy> whats us version of that?
<noenoe> doin a brand new Xubuntu installation after 1/2 year of hellish Ubuntu/xubuntu experiencew
<noenoe> for schrist sake!!!!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cheeseboy: 'us'
<cheeseboy> kno that but keycodes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noenoe: I'm mostly into FPS, so I've got Nexuiz, Quake, BZflag, and Sauerbraten installed.
<cheeseboy> nexuiz pwns
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noenoe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first_person_shooters is a decent resource for more like that.
<noenoe> is there somethign like xfce-games or do I need to use xfce4-games
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, there're no xfce-specific games.
<cheeseboy> PuMpErNiCkLe, i need to change keycodes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cheeseboy: No, that should be fine as-is.
<noenoe> ok this is my FIRST priority question
<noenoe> for Camera load and picture transfer what program do I use? Ubuntu recoginitize it on the spot
<noenoe> now I've plugged the camera in and nothing popped up
<noenoe> :'-(
<noenoe> plzzzzz
<noenoe> yo... I need some help on this
<noenoe> i am going to be held accountable
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd probably install F-Spot, since it apparently works, or has worked, for you before.
<noenoe> PuMpErNiCkLe: ohh... excellent idea!!
<noenoe> thanks
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<j1mc> somerville32_: are you around?
<maxamillion> hello
<j1mc> maxamillion: do you think you'll make the xubuntu irc chat tomorrow?
<maxamillion> j1mc: uhmm... what time?
<j1mc> maxamillion: 1500 GMT
<j1mc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/777
<maxamillion> oh yeah ... jeebus i am out of the loop
<j1mc> grumpymole: hey!  i used a tip off of your blog!  :-)
<j1mc> cody somerville has done so much for xubuntu.  it's tough having him unavailable.
<maxamillion> j1mc: yes, yes it is
<noeneo> hi
<noeneo> ok
<noeneo> big problem
<j1mc> hi noeneo
<j1mc> what's wrong?
<noeneo> bfore i installed ubuntu and move to xubuntu
<noeneo> this is like a 6 year old hard drive
<BFTD> oh?
<noeneo> that installation began with random crashes that became more and more
<noeneo> now I made a new installation from scratch and the thing still crashes
<noeneo> two so far after a 3 hours old xubuntu installation
<j1mc> hmmm... it sounds like you think it is hardware related, noeneo
<noeneo> I AM AT LOSS
<noeneo> :'-(
<noeneo> ok the first crash was during transfering 1GB DVD data into the hard drive
<j1mc> noeneo: unfortunately, i don't think i'm qualified to help here.
<maxamillion> noeneo: sounds like a bad hdd
<noeneo> the second crash has been during Amarok installation, it stopped right at the middle of setting up the programs
<maxamillion> noeneo: www.ultimatebootcd.com <--- check out their hard drive diagnostic tools
<noeneo> maxamillion: thanks
<maxamillion> noeneo: anytime :)
<noeneo> :-(
<noeneo> this is sad
<maxamillion> hardware failure normally is
<noeneo> maxamillion: what program off the usb do I need to use?
<noeneo> sorry of the UBCD/
<noeneo> ?
<maxamillion> noeneo: in hard drive utilities you will probably want to run IBM DFT (Drive Fitness Test) its pretty generic and will run on almost all hard drives and give an accurate reading of the hard drive
<noeneo> thnaks
<BFTD> noeneo yeah sounds like its the HDD
<maxamillion> np
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> problem wont able to install realplayer
<vrkhans> this is what is got:sudo apt-get install realplay
<vrkhans> Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<vrkhans> hkhan@hkhan-desktop:~$
<noeneo> BFTD: mm... it crashed several times before having xubuntu iso completely loaded. I three times.
<maxamillion> vrkhans: do you have the correct repository in your sources.list to be able to install realplay?
<vrkhans> hi i am having problem installing realplayer: this is what i got :sudo apt-get install realplay
<vrkhans> Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package realplay
<vrkhans> hkhan@hkhan-desktop:~$
<maxamillion> vrkhans: please don't post more than once, especially if it is more than one line
<vrkhans> oh sorry
<maxamillion> its ok
<maxamillion> vrkhans: do you have the right repository in your sources.list?
<vrkhans> so what you are talking about the correct repo... i dont know , and i dont know how to check
<maxamillion> vrkhans: if you don't know, then you don't
<maxamillion> vrkhans: let me get you a link
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> then do i have to edit some file
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yes
<vrkhans> hmm what is the file name
<vrkhans> and what link
<vrkhans> i have to put in
<maxamillion> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29 <--- on that link there is a pre-cursor to "sudo aptitude install realplay" that says "#How to add extra repositories", read that first and you will be fine
<maxamillion> vrkhans: it will give you a step by step
<vrkhans> hey maxamillion, the alternate install is asking me where to install ,
<maxamillion> vrkhans: the alternate install of xubuntu?
<vrkhans> Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<vrkhans> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<vrkhans> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to
<vrkhans> the chosen directory.
<vrkhans> Directory:  [/home/hkhan/Desktop/RealPlayer] :
<vrkhans> no realplayer
<vrkhans> sorry alternate source
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yeah, why didn't you just do "sudo aptitude install realplay"?
<maxamillion> vrkhans: i've never done it the way you are describing
<RedBlade7> hi
<BFTD> HI!!!!
<RedBlade7> what package enables the sound in gnome-games and gaim?
<BFTD> un-mute
<RedBlade7> (my sound works in everything else)
<RedBlade7> no, it's fine through alsa
<RedBlade7> and oss
<maxamillion> RedBlade7: add the volume manager to the panel and open it, one of the sound channels is probably just turned off/down
<vrkhans> maxamillion: which dir i have to install
<RedBlade7> nothing's down, i'm just wondering what package is needed for gnome's sound in xubuntu
<RedBlade7> it was esd, right? i just don't know what pacakge
<RedBlade7> there's a bunch of them
<maxamillion> vrkhans: i don't know ... never done it that way, and i don't think it matters if you are the only one who uses the computer
<vrkhans> hmm what you suggest
<maxamillion> RedBlade7: gaim sound works off a fresh install for me on every machine i've ever installed
<maxamillion> vrkhans: i suggest using the link i told you to use and install it that way .... that's why i posted the link
<vrkhans> thats what i am using
<vrkhans> i give you another option
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yeah, use the first one that edits the file and installs with aptitude ... its the best way to do it
<vrkhans> ok any how, I also want to upgrade xubunt
<vrkhans> to 6.10
<vrkhans> currently i am using 6.06
<vrkhans> but the problem is i try to install the 6.10 from the desktop and alternate cd but after few min i got a msg on my screen that "signal not found"  now i am little shaky to upgrade to 6.10
<maxamillion> vrkhans: lemme get you a link for that too
<j1mc> vrkhans: there are known difficulties in upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10
<maxamillion> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maxamillion> well there is one
<maxamillion> vrkhans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-0ee455b2d02f220b043c084f09dffb86c1c6bd79
<vrkhans> maxamillion: what you mean do not upgrade
<maxamillion> vrkhans: i didn't say do not upgrade
<vrkhans> :-) !upgrade
<vrkhans> wht does that mean
<vrkhans> sorry i am back
<ormiret> that was an instruction to ubotu to tell you about upgrading.
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> oey !(not ) upgrade
<vrkhans> fine
<vrkhans> what is ubotu
<ormiret> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vrkhans> ubotu
<maxamillion> vrkhans: you are obviously a C/C++ or Java coder ;)
<maxamillion> or you are just going to leave
<BFTD> sorry maxamillion, don't feel bad, he just went for a drink of water....or something
<j1mc> hello cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi
<j1mc> cellofellow: i was going over some of the xubuntu meeting archives today... you were pretty active in some of them.
<cellofellow> one of them
<j1mc> do you think you'll make the meeting tomorrow?
<j1mc> oh, one of them.  :)
<cellofellow> I haven't been able to make any since.
<cellofellow> when exactly is it?
<j1mc> 1500 UTC
<j1mc> errr GMT
<cellofellow> ok. Does UTC adjust for daylight time?
<cellofellow> It's -7 on standard time from here.
<cellofellow> so, would it be -6 now?
<j1mc> the actual listing on the fridge says GMT
<cellofellow> (mountain time.)
<cellofellow> UTC = GMT
<cellofellow> I think
* j1mc thinks so, too
<cellofellow> maybe one does do daylight and the other doesn't.
<tonyyarusso> cellofellow: UTC does not change.
<j1mc> i'm in u.s. central time, so i was planning on showing up at UTC-6, but now i need to check.  :)
<tonyyarusso> GMT does
<maxamillion> brb
<tonyyarusso> j1mc: US Central Daylight is UTC-5
<tonyyarusso> UCT, rather.
<cellofellow> UTC actually
<j1mc> tonyyarusso: thanks . . .
<tonyyarusso> cellofellow: I suppose we can thank the French for that, eh?
<j1mc> so, cellofellow i guess you would be utc -6 for tomorrow then.
<j1mc> anyway, cellofellow i hope you can make it.
<maxamillion> back
<cellofellow> so 1500 GMT -7?
<j1mc> cellofellow: i think -6 for you.  tonyyarusso was saying -5 for me
<cellofellow> right now it is Mountain Daylight Time.
<j1mc> see tonyyarusso's comment above
<j1mc>  j1mc: US Central Daylight is UTC-5
<cellofellow> I see that. but the time you gave me was in GMT. GMT does use Daylight Savings stuff. So 1500 GMT -7 = 1400 UTC -6
<cellofellow> I hope
<j1mc> lemme ask around . . . brb
<cellofellow> brb
<j1mc> cellofellow: check it out: http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> 11pm
<j1mc> looks like you're UTC-6 for now.  :)
<j1mc> 11pm?
<cellofellow> 1
<cellofellow> 1100
<cellofellow> 11am
<cellofellow> got it
<cellofellow> :P
<j1mc> :)
<cellofellow> gah, it' 9am
<cellofellow> when did I learn to count?
<tonyyarusso> Next year, apparently
<cellofellow> lol
<kupo> crimsun: still around/
<maxamillion>  well ... so far lexical analyzer: 1      maxamillion: 0
<maxamillion> it works ... i get the first token, but from there it dies :(
<vrkhans> hey any of you guys can tell me any replacement for visual studio, I need a good c++ compiler and editor
<VeganChick> I'm trying to install XFCE, and these 2 command lines don't work...
<VeganChick> chmod +x xfce4-4.4RC2-installer.run  [[and] ]  sudo ./xfce4-4.4RC2-installer.run
<tonyyarusso> VeganChick: You'll need to define "don't work" for someone to know
<VeganChick> sorry, Terminal says it can't access the file/directory because it doesn't exist
<VeganChick> I was installing the regular 4.4, so I changed the file name, and it still didn't work.
<maxamillion> vrkhans: you want an IDE or a real compiler and a text editor with syntax highlighting?
<maxamillion> VeganChick: you have xubuntu installed?
<vrkhans> maxamillion: something that can replace visual studio
<VeganChick> maxamillion: no
<maxamillion> VeganChick: you running ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> VeganChick: You're in the directory that xfce4.4*.run resides in?
<VeganChick> yes
<VeganChick> yes, i'm running ubuntu
<maxamillion> VeganChick: open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" ... that would be easier :)
<maxamillion> vrkhans: you want the mono project
<maxamillion> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<VeganChick> maxamillion: and xfce is bundled in that, right?
<wheels3572> can someone help me out with editing a shortcut please
<maxamillion> VeganChick: sure if :)
<maxamillion> is*
<VeganChick> haha, I always find the hard way to do things...
<vrkhans> thats for c++ or .net
<VeganChick> and then I just reboot and I'll be using xubuntu?
<maxamillion> vrkhans: both
<vrkhans> what about g++, does there any good front end for g++ and gdd
<maxamillion> VeganChick: don't even have to reboot, just log out and click on "sessions" at the login screen and select xfce, then login :)
<wheels3572> does a capital C for the word Control make a difference in shortcuts
<VeganChick> maxamillion: I have to reboot anyway, lol. thanks for the help!
<maxamillion> VeganChick: no problem :)
<maxamillion> wheels3572: yes, its case sensitive
<wheels3572> maxamillion, damn thats why ic ant do it.  everytime i goto create a shortcut for terminal
<maxamillion> yup
<wheels3572> maxamillion, I hit control and it does a capital C
<maxamillion> wheels3572: does it do C^ ?
<wheels3572> yes it does C
<wheels3572> i hit the control button
<wheels3572> and it does C
<wheels3572> exactly this here Control-t
<maxamillion> wheels3572: if you are trying to do ctrl+c in the terminal it's ctrl+shift+c ... same for paste (add shift)
<wheels3572> nope
<maxamillion> ?
<wheels3572> maxamillion, what im doing is this
<wheels3572> i open up terminal window
<wheels3572> goto preferences
<wheels3572> then where it says open terminal
<wheels3572> i clear that command out
<wheels3572> and then hit ctrl
<wheels3572> onc ei do that
<wheels3572> it shows up as Control
<wheels3572> not control
<maxamillion> ohhhh that ... no, it shouldn't matter
<wheels3572> well i cant get it to open period
<maxamillion> LOL my dog is chasing her tail ... never seen her do that
<wheels3572> unless there is a terminal window already open
<maxamillion> .... she caught it :)
<maxamillion> wheels3572: that's a tad strange
<wheels3572> very
<wheels3572> if there is a terminal window already open
<wheels3572> i can hit ctrl t
<wheels3572> and it opens up a second one
<wheels3572> if there is NO windows open
<wheels3572> it wont work
<maxamillion> wheels3572: ctrl+t might be translated to "open a _new_ window"
<wheels3572> thats' what i wanna do :)
<wheels3572> i wanna open a window period
<wheels3572> lol
<maxamillion> wheels3572: no ... i meant _another_ window ... sorry :/
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i think you want to add the shortcut in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Keyboard->Shortcuts
<maxamillion> wheels3572: because the terminal is only listening to your keyboard for shortcuts when the application is open and in focus, but the desktop environment is always listening to your keyboard :)
<maxamillion> wb VeganChick
<VeganChick> I can't seem to get my right-click emulation to work. (I'm on a one-button MacBook)
<VeganChick> ty maxamillion
<wheels3572> maxamillion, ok so waht would be the terminal command
<wheels3572> gnome-terminal?
<maxamillion> VeganChick: out of my league on the multitouch trackpad :/
<VeganChick> haha
<maxamillion> wheels3572: Terminal (case sensitive)
<wheels3572> ok
<maxamillion> wheels3572: xubuntu uses the xfce terminal which is apparently just called "Terminal" :)
<wheels3572> sweeeeeeeeeeet ty max :)
<wheels3572> tha's what I wanted :)
<maxamillion> wheels3572: no problem
<wheels3572> headache gone :)
<wheels3572> ty lol
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i just didn't understand what you had wanted in the beginngin ... sorry ;)
<maxamillion> np, anytime
<wheels3572> np
<wheels3572> im new
<wheels3572> so didnt' explain it right
<wheels3572> lol
<VeganChick> hmm, both DVD players seem to be doing something weird...
<wheels3572> ohhh while im here
<VeganChick> the screen is split in half diagonally
<wheels3572> does anyone know if FeistyFawn is out for Xubuntu
<VeganChick> and the two halves are moving at slightly different speeds
<wheels3572> or will it not be out till Official release
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> good ubotu
<wheels3572> tonyyarusso, i know about Ubuntu :) just wondering about Xubuntu flavor :)
<tonyyarusso> wheels3572: Xubuntu has the same devel process - we'll hit beta shortly here.
<maxamillion> wheels3572: should be either the same day or within the same week
<wheels3572> ok
<wheels3572> ty max
<maxamillion> np
<wheels3572> just wish they had beta versions for Xubuntu of Feisty :)
<maxamillion> wheels3572: we aim for the same day, but it will depend on final testing and bug fixes
<wheels3572> right
<wheels3572> night
<maxamillion> wheels3572: we lack man power so it is subject to how much freetime our community members have
<maxamillion> laters
<wheels3572> ok
<vrkhans> maxamillion: does mono is g++ to something different
<maxamillion> wait ... what?
<maxamillion> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<maxamillion> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<maxamillion> yeah ... that help.ubuntu link, go there
<kalikiana> That remembers me: firefox conflicts with libxul headers :'(
<maxamillion> vrkhans: and then go to http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page to check out the Mono project
<maxamillion> kalikiana: firefox conflicts with life
<maxamillion> kalikiana: i love it but i can't stand how slow it has become
<VeganChick> Anyone online know about right-click emulation?
<kalikiana> maxamillion, There was a reason to install libxul headers (aka gecko library) ;)
<maxamillion> kalikiana: this is why i use aptitude ... it handles all that for me :)
<maxamillion> kalikiana: you know about right click emulation on a macbook?
<kalikiana> maxamillion, on a macbook apple+click should be like right button ,shouldn't it?
<maxamillion> kalikiana: yes, but the new macbooks have a dual touch sensor pad so you can tap with a second finger and it will right click
<kalikiana> maxamillion, sounds cool, my gf's laptop has an extra button below for that. i wonder how it can distinguish the two fingers...
<maxamillion> i dunno :/
<VeganChick> But none of the cool MacBook touchpad stuff ports into ubuntu
<VeganChick> and xubuntu won't even take my emulation commands
<maxamillion> VeganChick: i know there is a driver for it, i heard of a friend who got it working but he isn't online right now
<VeganChick> kalikiana: iirc, it's ctrl+mouse for right-click
<kalikiana> VeganChick, ctrl+click is xfce-specific iirc
<VeganChick> kalikiana: sorry, I thought you were wondering about OS X
<kalikiana> no idea. personally i have xubuntu and a mac menubar :P
<VeganChick> kalikiana: haha, mac menubar in xubuntu?
<VeganChick> I'm dual-booting OS x and xubuntu
* grazie same here
<grazie> kalikiana: do you mean some kind of dock?
<maxamillion> VeganChick: yeah ... there are alot of linux dock copy cats out there
<VeganChick> oh, I was wondering why a mac menubar would be so great
<maxamillion> VeganChick: its pretty ;)
<kalikiana> VeganChick, No, I mean that I have a global menubar for Gtk apps, like on OSX
<maxamillion> kalikiana: like Finder?
<VeganChick> kalikiana: like a dock?
<kalikiana> NO DOCK. fullstop. :)
<VeganChick> lol
<VeganChick> probably the finder menu
<VeganChick> i forgot that existed, i never use it
<kalikiana> It's a menubar on top of the screen where every app's menu appears when it's active but there are no menus in windows anymore.
<grazie> kalikiana: I thought you may have set up a dock like SAM or Dreamlinux....it's not straight forward to do
<kalikiana> grazie, I don't see a real advantage in a dock - xfce's launchers are pretty much the same I think.
* grazie was just wondering
<kalikiana> In contrast the global menubar saves me screen space when I have several windows open.
<maxamillion> kalikiana: oh ... like the apple menu
<maxamillion> kalikiana: how'd you pull that off?
<kalikiana> maxamillion, that's it, with screenshots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<maxamillion> kalikiana: thanks
<maxamillion> kalikiana: that's awesome
<kalikiana> The problems currently are two: 1) There is no 'default' menu. 2) It's not in the official Gtk. :/
<kalikiana> I really hope it'll get official as soon as possible.
<noeneo> hi
<noeneo> how do I install a program that's not in synaptic?
<noeneo> the prog in question is Forswriste
<BFTD> !Forswriste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forswriste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> is it source?
<noeneo> Frostwire
<noeneo> sorry
<BFTD> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BFTD> noeneo fairly simple
<noeneo> thanks
<noeneo> good
<maxamillion> i've never heard of frostwire
<maxamillion> interesting
<vrkhans> big problem
* grazie ducks
<vrkhans> maxamillion: i just finish upgrade for 6.10
<maxamillion> vrkhans: awesome, i assume everything went well?
<vrkhans> but when restart got msg that "signal not found"
<maxamillion> vrkhans: what said "signal not found"?
<vrkhans> just like if you take the vga cable out from cpu ,
<maxamillion> oh ... does it eventually come back?
<vrkhans> this problem is only when i boot linux
<vrkhans> ont when xp
<vrkhans> i believe some problem in xserver
<maxamillion> right, but when you boot linux does the login eventually show up? ... i could just be your usplash messed up
<vrkhans> no
<vrkhans> just that msg
<maxamillion> oh ... hmmm
<vrkhans> keep on blinking
<maxamillion> are your hard drive leds blinking?
<grazie> vrkhans: have you tried booting with the old kernel?
<maxamillion> grazie: ooo, good idea :)
<vrkhans> i hard that drum beat, so i believe that it reach that logon screen but dont show that to me
<maxamillion> oh ... huh
<maxamillion> that's different
<maxamillion> i'm gonna run ... bbl
<grazie> vrkhans: try booting with the old kernel
<vrkhans> grazie: no
<grazie> vrkhans: you can select it in the grub menu
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> then what i have to do
<vrkhans> if it boot
<grazie> hang on...I will try to describe it
<grazie> vrkhans: when you boot you get a menu, yes?
<vrkhans> ok
<grazie> vrkhans: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17.......
<grazie> vrkhans: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17.......(recovery mode)
<grazie> vrkhans: do you follow?
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> i know
<vrkhans> and there is another one 2.6.15
<grazie> select that one
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> but who i can fix this issue
<grazie> when you've booted
<vrkhans> then
<grazie> do you get the same problem?
<vrkhans> let me try
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> i will come back
<vrkhans> same problem I tried all option
<vrkhans> any other suggestion
<vrkhans> grazie: r u here
<grazie> vrkhans: not so good
<vrkhans> so that mean I lost everthing
<vrkhans> but where is the problem
<grazie> vrkhans: no....it's just xorg config problem that needs sorting
<vrkhans> I upgrade it in 6.06
<vrkhans> and when it reboot
<vrkhans> grazie: how i can do that
<grazie> vrkhans: I've seen similar problems to this due to the framebuffer driver
<vrkhans> hmm
<grazie> vrkhans: when you have no video output it's hard to fix
<vrkhans> i know
<grazie> vrkhans: you'll need to fix it with a live cd
<vrkhans> but can i use alternate cd
<grazie> vrkhans: not really
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> but does there any why I can stop loding of X
<vrkhans> at the time to booting
<grazie> vrkhans: yes. by selecting "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17.......(recovery mode)" but you said that didn't work
<vrkhans> becaue it show that xbuntu logo and then try to load driver and then start blinking
<vrkhans> ya recovery mode also try to load X or something and cause that problem
<vrkhans> so now, grazie: what option i have
<grazie> vrkhans: when you select "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17.......(recovery mode)" you should not get the xubuntu logo....just  lines of text
<vrkhans> ya then blank screen
<vrkhans> let me try again
<vrkhans> grazie: I can login in recovery mode
<vrkhans> as root
<vrkhans> does that help me
<grazie> that's great
<vrkhans> grazie: so still I have some hope :-)
<grazie> vrkhans: trouble is I don't know what is causing your problem
<grazie> vrkhans: I'm sure it can be fixed quite easily
<vrkhans> grazie: I think its the xserver
<vrkhans> which is causing the problem
<grazie> vrkhans: yes a very strong possibility
<grazie> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vrkhans> i try tha apt-get install - - reinstall xserver-xorg
<grazie> vrkhans: no
<grazie> vrkhans: work through this >> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vrkhans> i am regrating now my 6.06 is running fine
<grazie> vrkhans: it's all part of  using linux :)
<grazie> try something for me
<grazie> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vrkhans> if i login as root do i still have to do sudo
<grazie> yes, but you not need to enter a password
<vrkhans> ok then
<vrkhans> what you want me to do
<grazie> enter ctrl+w
<grazie> enter "Monitor"
<vrkhans> ok
<grazie> scroll down to Section "Device"
<grazie> what does it have next to Driver?
<vrkhans> :-
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> i am writing what you are telling me
<vrkhans> because to do all that i have to restart
<grazie> oh I see
<vrkhans> i have a dual boot , and curentl y i am in xp
<grazie> of course
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> so just tell me everything and I will do all that
<vrkhans> when i reboot
<grazie> Change......Driver    "???????" to ......Driver    "vesa" and reboot. Make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (just in case)
<vrkhans> how i can make the backup in linux
<vrkhans> cp
<grazie> Must be in the section ..... Section "Device"
<vrkhans> or ok
<grazie> yes..... sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> let me restart
<grazie> hang on
<vrkhans> ok
<grazie> you will still get the no signal found problem,  but video may return when you get the drum sound
<vrkhans> ok
<grazie> I'd also post your problem on the forum
<grazie> and ask again in here later
<vrkhans> thnaks
<vrkhans> how i can  post problem
<vrkhans> sorry
<vrkhans> i am new to this irc thing too
<grazie> vrkhans: the ubuntu forums >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<vrkhans> ok thanks
<vrkhans> let me restart
<hyper_ch> morning
<grazie> morning hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> I like gnump3d :)
<grazie> never used it
<hyper_ch> I use it now all the time
<hyper_ch> I have rented a backup server with 160gb diskspace and 100mbit connection
<hyper_ch> costs me 20 per month
<hyper_ch> a minimal debian is running there with just ssh, gnump3d, squid :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: wanna see it?
<grazie> yeah ok
<adrian15> hello
<adrian15> I am using Xubuntu 6.10
<adrian15> I have some problems with xfce having some problem with
<adrian15> the session... the top menu and the bottom menu is not shown
<adrian15> what should I do ?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: somerville32_ you're online?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> oh :(
<hyper_ch> my wifi card stopped working in the last update in feisty :(
<TheSheep_> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: first I want to see is it can be made running again somehow :)
<hyper_ch> I don't like to use the 20m cable through the appartement :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: did you get a kernel update?
<hyper_ch> grazie: yes I did
<hyper_ch> 2.6.20-11
<grazie> but no driver update?
<hyper_ch> grazie: not that I remember
<hyper_ch> grazie: but there have been a few updates
<grazie> check /var/log/dpkg.log
<hyper_ch> grazie: what would be the driver to look for in that log?
<BFTD> hey all
<grazie> hyper_ch: dunno...my wifi knowledge is zero
<hyper_ch> grazie: no wifi?
<grazie> no
<hyper_ch> lucky you :)
<grazie> :)
<hyper_ch> oh well, new install then :)
<grazie> :(
<hyper_ch> easy :)
<hyper_ch> btw, if I chose not to formate the current root partition
<hyper_ch> will the configs in /etc remain the same?
<BFTD> I got a new computer
<BFTD> ooh yeah
<BFTD> oh yeah
<grazie> hyper_ch: you can install without formatting / ?...seems very risky to me
<hyper_ch> grazie: yes, but I've never done it so far... except for the /home paritition :)
<grazie> "/home" -no problem... "/" - I wouldn't even if it was an option
<adrian15> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<adrian15> Should I upgrade xfce somehow to fix the problem or should I use Xubuntu 6.06 ?
<adrian15> how do I update xfce version from the command line
<adrian15> sudo apt-get update
<adrian15> sudo apt-get upgrade xfce ?
<adrian15> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<adrian15> hi MaximusBrood how the hell do you update an application from the command line ?
<MaximusBrood> Err, why was I highlighted? I didn't say anything yet.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: well, I did now boot with the old kernel and the card works with it... can you assist me on how to file the bug report?
<hyper_ch> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: this should be easy
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: put the make and model of your card, the exact versions of both kernels, maybe the relevant lines from dmesg...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: I just don't know what is required to include and I just trying to find out if the bug was reported before
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: ah, search for the bug before you file your own
<TheSheep_> right
<hyper_ch> :)
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: if any additional information is needed, you'll get an e-mail
<hyper_ch> bug no. 1 on launchpad is cool :)
<TheSheep_> yeah
<TheSheep_> that's the reason for creating ubuntu
<hyper_ch> seems the bug has been filed already:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92742
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92742 in linux-source-2.6.20 "RT2500-based wireless G network card cannot be set or reset on 2.6.20-11" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: put a 'mee too' on it :)
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: I mean, put your make and model of the card, of course
<hyper_ch> just added the me too :)
<hyper_ch> I put in the model of the card, the lspci output, then the iwconfig output and the modinfo output :) I hope that's enough
<TheSheep_> :)
<hyper_ch> wohoo, my first time :)
<TheSheep_> confirmations of bugs are important
<hyper_ch> some people already did confirm it
<TheSheep_> and the more people do, the faster they'll fix it ;)
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<hyper_ch> I guess I have to alter grub meanwhile
<TheSheep_> or just remove the new kernel
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: hmmm.... but then it keeps telling me everyday that there are updates :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: linux is great :)
<MaximusBrood> part
<teh_pox> hmmmm
<teh_pox> looking for murrine gtk engine package
<teh_pox> the site says it's "in universe"
<teh_pox> but synaptic turns nothing up...
<teh_pox> am I doing something wrong?
* unikum is back ( Away 11 hours 9 mins 33 secs )
<grazie> teh_pox: it's in feisty
<teh_pox> sorry, what does that mean?
<teh_pox> i'm new to *buntu
<grazie> xubuntu 7.04
<teh_pox> wait
<teh_pox> that's a beta, right?
<grazie> alpha I think...but not stable
<teh_pox> ah right
<teh_pox> so for edgy i'll need an rpm?
<grazie> dunno
<grazie> teh_pox: there's .deb on the website
<grazie> teh_pox: >> http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/download.php
<teh_pox> ah
<teh_pox> there is too
<teh_pox> why'd i say rpm
<teh_pox> meant deb
<grazie> :)
<teh_pox> i should stop switching distros XD
<teh_pox> gentoo was good.. but portage is soo dying
<Laibsch> I am trying to get my computer to support squashfs.  squashfs-tools is installed, but "cat /proc/filesystems|grep squash" still does not show anything.  Anybody got this working?
<vrkhans> grazie: hi
<reaVer> hi
<reaVer> is there any 32bit support on Xubuntu?
<vrkhans> I tried but my video card driver is not "vesa" its mga
<vrkhans> i dont know what to do
<vrkhans> grazie: r u there
<TheSheep_> reaVer: yes
<reaVer> is there a way in debian to make flash work with firefox?:P
<reaVer> err
<reaVer> Xubuntu
<TheSheep_> reaVer: in 32 bit? just install the flash plugin
<reaVer> in 64bit
<TheSheep_> no
<TheSheep_> since flash plugin is closed source...
<TheSheep_> you can try one of the open source plugins, but they won't play everything
<reaVer> other distros have an pluginwrapper
<TheSheep_> ah, then I don't know
<TheSheep_> !flash
<reaVer> that makes 32bit plugins work on 64bit firefox
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<vrkhans> hi i have a problem: I just upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 but when the system reboot it a msg appear on my screen that " signal not found" I dont know what to do. another fellow over here told me that login as root and in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in the device section change the driver to "vesa" but doent help me either
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: what graphics card do you have?
<TheSheep_> reaVer: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<vrkhans> TheShee I have an onborg mga200 card
<vrkhans> and it is the right one in that xorg.conf file
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: no other cards?
<vrkhans> i dont where is the problem because 6.06 is running fine
<vrkhans> no
<vrkhans> on bord mga200
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: does the computer react to keaystrokes when you have "no signal"?
<vrkhans> its the chip it is using
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: for example, does alt+ctrl+del reboot it?
<reaVer> TheSheep_: http://freshmeat.net/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<vrkhans> no
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> i think no
<TheSheep_> reaVer: well, you can compile it an use or try searching the forums for a ready deb
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: so it seems that the graphics driver makes the system crash for some reason
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: and it's the same with vesa?
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> with vesa it doesnt give me that on signal msg but stuck on that postinstall configuration screeen
<reaVer> TheSheep_: sorry, but where's the forum?
<TheSheep_> reaVer: forum.ubuntu.com
<vrkhans> does there any way i can restore my previous version
<reaVer> tnx
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: "postinstall configuration screen"?
<vrkhans> because its is working fine
<vrkhans> something like that
<reaVer> Warthogs Bugzilla
<reaVer> Bugzilla has gone away. Please use Launchpad instead.
<reaVer> If you came here looking for a particular Bugzilla bug, please enter the bug ID number in the form below:
<reaVer> Bug # TheSheep?
* TheSheep_ scratches his head...
<TheSheep_> reaVer: ???
<reaVer> go to forum.ubuntu.com
<reaVer> and you'll see that
<TheSheep_> reaVer: sorry, use http://forums.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep_> reaVer: they must be breaking something at the moment ;)
<reaVer> :D
<reaVer> tnx
<vrkhans> any suggestion
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: outo f ideas
<TheSheep_> of
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: you can install the dapper back, it shoudn't overwrite your home if you don't tell it to do it
<TheSheep_> vrkhans: you may want to report a bug
<TheSheep_> !bugs | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<reaVer> TheSheep_: is there any way I can get an more up to date Xubuntu kernel?
<reaVer> 2.6.17 is giving me problems with sound drivers
<TheSheep_> reaVer: you can try and compile your own
<TheSheep_> reaVer: or upgrade to feisty
<cellofellow> meeting today?
<j1mc> xubuntu meeting getting started in #ubuntu-meeting.  please join if you're interested.  topics include documentation and artwork.
<reaVer> TheSheep_: where are the kernels located?
<reaVer> the normal branch or the security branch?
<TheSheep_> !kernel | reaVer
<ubotu> reaVer: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<reaVer> TheSheep_: that doesn't really help me
<j1mc> TheSheep_: you interested in joining the xubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting?
<reaVer> I want to know which reposity I have to upgrade
<cellofellow> main and restricted
<reaVer> k
<cellofellow> normal, security, and updates too I think.
<reaVer> why do I need to upgrade security?:P
<reaVer> in which one is the kernel?
<cellofellow> there are different versions of different kernels in the different repos. Plain is the way it was when it was released. Security and Updates (maybe) have newer ones.
<reaVer> k
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The kernel is in main.
<cellofellow> restricted modules are restricted.
<reaVer> okidoki
<cellofellow> duh
* cellofellow bonks his head
<reaVer> is there a way to install the -dev version of already installed packages?
<cellofellow> yeah, just do it.
<reaVer> cellofellow: I mean the dev version of all packages in an easy way
<cudgel> hello..  i just switched from fedora core to xubuntu.  how do i do the equivalent of "yum -y update" to pull in the latest updates?
<cellofellow> don't think so. Not all packages have -dev versions. Lots of libs do.
<cellofellow> cudgel: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<cudgel> cellofellow: thanks
<cellofellow> works much better than yum junk. :)
<cudgel> ok, so, thats doing it's thing.  can i apt-get stuff while that's running?  for instance, next for me is OpenVPN.  I tried "apt-get install openvpn" but that didn't do a damn thing.  How do I search for packages using apt?
<Grey_Loki> cudgel, I tend to open up Synaptic and use its search function
<cellofellow> no, only one apt-based program can run at a time. Synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, gdebi.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You won't be able to run two apt sessions at a time - it uses a lock feature to make sure install procedures stay sane.
<cudgel> ok, thats sane
<cudgel> so...  synaptic?  this is installed by default?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> all those I listed are installed by default actually.
<cudgel> ah, ok, thats good to know
<cudgel> gah.  what's the location of the default right-click menu?  I need a terminal on there...
<cellofellow> Menu -> Settings -> Edit Menu.
<cellofellow> You can add stuff to the root of the menu with that.
<reaVer> cudgel: to add, while installing you're still able to search using apt-cache search
<cudgel> that most definitely doesn't match the menu i have when i right-click...
<reaVer> cudgel: the default menu is gay:P
<reaVer> go to proprties
<reaVer> and then tell it to draw a menu on right click
<cellofellow> oh, yeah
<cellofellow> open Desktop Settings, and in Behavior check Desktop Menu on Right Click.
<cudgel> oh, that is MUCH better
<cudgel> tyvm
<cudgel> gah.  how do i list package names?  and the contents of packages?  i'm sooo used to 'rpm -qif `which foo`' for instance
<TheSheep_> dpkg -l
<cellofellow> try using aptitude too.
<cudgel> no openvpn package, eh?
<Grey_Loki> Anyone here use SuperKaramba?
<bur[n] er> cudgel, there's an openvpn package.. you have universe?
<cudgel> i have no idea?
<bur[n] er> !universe | cudgel
<ubotu> cudgel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cellofellow> Grey_Loki: I use adesklets instead. SuperKaramba is great, in KDE>
<cudgel> ah, universe is a repository?
<Grey_Loki> cellofellow, aha, i've just realised that since i'm on my desktop machine, i'm running Ubuntu, and KDE, not Xubuntu and XFCE :S
<cellofellow> try #kubuntu then :)
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<cellofellow> cudgel: yeah. Main has the Canonical-supported stuff, and Universe is community supported on just non-supported stuff pulled from Debian Sid.
<rvega> hello to all channel!
<rvega> i have a problem with my xubuntu installation
<rvega> my disk have partitions win and ext2
<rvega> but when i try tu install xubuntu i can see this partitions
<cellofellow> win NTFS or win FAT32?
<rvega> NFTS
<rvega> i have slackware installed
<rvega> and i want to overwrite it
<cellofellow> just Slack?
<rvega> slack+XP with lilo
<cellofellow> overwrite all of it, just Slack, just XP?
<rvega> just slack
<rvega> but when i try to make manual partitions
<rvega> i can't see any partitions in my disk
<rvega> GNOME partition editor
<rvega> say that all disk is clean
<cudgel> woo, this is pretty straightforward.  besides universe, any other components I should add?
<cellofellow> multiverse if you want stuff like mp3 support.
<cudgel> nah, thats why there's a mac attached to the home theater. :)
<cudgel> this is for work!
<cudgel> :)
<cellofellow> ok
<cudgel> oh, i suppose sound might be nice.
<cellofellow> rvega: open a terminal and run sudo cfdisk and see what's in there.
<rvega> ok
<rvega> y can see all my partitions
<rvega> sorry
<rvega> my mistake
<cellofellow> huh.
<rvega> win have FAT32 partitions
<cellofellow> close cfdisk and run sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hd(the slack partition)
<rvega> but... how can install xubuntu...?
<rvega> ok
<rvega> ready
<cellofellow> now open Ubiquity, the installer app.
<rvega> nothing... i can see my partitions
<rvega> i can't
<rvega> i can't see any partition... i only can see my disk with all space not asigned
<cellofellow> in the Manual Partitioner?
<rvega> yes
<cellofellow> close ubiquity and open gparted.
<rvega> ready... the same thing
<cellofellow> which Device is it reading?
<rvega> /dev/hda
<cellofellow> it should see what cfdisk sees.
<rvega> yes... fot this reason i'm here... i don't understand what append
<cellofellow> see if Windows or Slack will still boot maybe.
<cellofellow> oh, wait
<rvega> ?!
<cellofellow> maybe gparted is having a hard time reading a strange partition table. Open cfdisk, don't actually change anything, and write it. It may fix that.
<rvega> yes i think that
<rvega> ok
<rvega> ready
<cellofellow> (Ubiquity loads and embedded Gparted, just so you know why we are using gparted.)
<rvega> i image that
<rvega> yes... i make the same test before
<cudgel> so...  i'm used to chkconfig & service from fedora.  what do i use in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> gparted see stuff?
<cellofellow> what's chkconfig do?
<rvega> nothing
<cudgel> chkconfig controls what service start in which runlevels, from the command line
<cudgel> for instance "chkconfig --level 3 openvpn on" would start openvpn when transitioning to runlevel 3
<cellofellow> cudgel: install sysv-rc-conf
<rvega> system->services
<cellofellow> I think that's it. I always mispell and use tab-completion
<cellofellow> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cudgel> ah, i don't need it per se; ubuntu is bsd based?
<cellofellow> yuo
<cellofellow> cudgel: its Debian GNU/Linux based.
<rvega> debian based
<cudgel> :)  ok, i deserve that.  i'm not a debian person.  i've been using red hat since...  the beginning i guess
<cellofellow> welcome to the... other half of linux.
<cudgel> hehe, thanks!
<rvega> jeje
<cudgel> so, without adding anything, how would i start/stop services?  simply /etc/init.d/service start|stop ?
<cellofellow> yeah
<cudgel> ok, cool, i can live with that
<cellofellow> I thought you wanted to configure the runlevels. For that use sysv-rc-conf (curses, in terminal.)
<reaVer> k, how do I install an older version of gcc?:P
<cellofellow> :/ dunno
<reaVer> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<reaVer> this one is broken
<vrkhans> grazie: back
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: Broken in what way?
<rvega> cellofellow: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3 format my partition?
<cellofellow> yes
<reaVer>  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_x86_64 --hash-style=both -dynamic-linker /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 crt1.o crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 /tmp/cc6HLRMj.o -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no
<reaVer>  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_x86_64 --hash-style=both -dynamic-linker /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 crt1.o crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 /tmp/cc6HLRMj.o -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no
<cellofellow> rvega: that formatted it ext3
<reaVer> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<reaVer> that way
<rvega> thanks god i make a backup
<rvega> jeje
<rvega> i think... maybe... lilo instalation move partition table to ohter place... where gparted car read it
<rvega> can read it
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe
<cellofellow> ubuntu will install GRUB.
<reaVer> both crt1 and crti are no present on my system
<rvega> yes but in this moment i have lilo installed from slackware installation
<cellofellow> just a warning
<rvega> for me?
<rvega> ok
<reaVer> cellofellow: grub ain't that bad:P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: Is there more before that?  If you pastebin it, I might be able to help.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rvega> i was searching in google but i can't found anything with this problem
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10775/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<cudgel> well.  this was pretty damn easy to get setup and useful.  woo!
<cudgel> thankgs folks!
<cudgel> s/g//
<rvega> im frustrated....
<reaVer> happens to me all the time
<rvega> jeje
<cellofellow> rvega: how about you image your windows and slack installations and do a full repartition? Leave some space for windows.
<cellofellow> or you can make space later.
* reaVer pokes PuMpErNiCkLe 
<rvega> is valid....
<rvega> but i have 20GB of win files
<rvega> i can do something
<rvega> y have
<rvega> two win partitions
<rvega> y can try make a backups in mi second win partition
<rvega> but
<cellofellow> do you have another hard drive somewhere?
<rvega> i think that no solve my problem
<rvega> no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: Looking into it, still.
<rvega> really yes
<rvega> but i have a notebook
<rvega> y can't connect both disks
<cellofellow> :/
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: pm me the result once you have it:P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: libc6-dev is installed on your system?
<vrkhans> which directory is for the repository
<vrkhans> lixting
<mindchild> Ok, so I have installed (so it seems) the linux-686 kernel... only, looking at the properties in synaptic, it only installed crap into /usr/share/doc, and there is no other kernel in /boot
<vrkhans> listing
<mindchild> am I missing something
<vrkhans> i am looking to install eclipse but it is not found in synap
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: no
<reaVer> :P
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: do you know an automatic way to install dev versions of packages?
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: you hit the bullseye
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: Not for all of them, no.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'build-essential' depends on the normal requirements for building from source.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can, if there's a version of the program in repos already, do `apt-get build-dep packagename` to get the development files required for that specific program.
<vrkhans> does any one know the directory where all the links for download are available
<vrkhans> repositories
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vrkhans: What do you mean by 'links for download', exactly?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are you looking for the packages.ubuntu.com site?
<vrkhans> PuMpErNiCkLe: i am looking to download eclipse through synap but it is not found
<vrkhans> some one told me before a directory which need to edit to download universal packages
<vrkhans> or file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info eclipse edgy
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In Synaptic, go to Settings -> repositories, enable universe, reload the package cache, and then search for it agian.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/agian/again/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mindchild: Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<vrkhans> in setting i dont see any link for repositories
<grazie> vrkhans: hi...did you sort yout problem?
<vrkhans> :-) just install 6.06 again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vrkhans: The settings menu in synaptic should have 'repositories' listed as the second option.
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> grazie: that shows i wont able to install the 6.10
<grazie> vrkhans: it was a very strange problem!
<reaVer>   CC [M]   /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.o
<reaVer> In file included from /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.c:1:
<reaVer> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/memalloc.inc:1:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<reaVer> PuMpErNiCkLe: what's that about?:P
<vrkhans> grazie: I know
<vrkhans> grazie: what do you think that happen
<vrkhans> i tryied both ways destop and alternat
<grazie> vrkhans: don't know....I've seen a similar loss of video signal with framebuffer driver problems
<vrkhans> hmm
<grazie> vrkhans: did you use the ext3 file system?
<vrkhans> ya
<grazie> I was going to suggest installing a driver on XP so you can read your linux partitions
<grazie> vrkhans: >> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<vrkhans> why is that
<vrkhans> so i can read my ext3 partition
<grazie> yes
<vrkhans> how does that help
<grazie> it would have helped with debugging you config files....so you could have pastebinned details from XP
<PuMpErNiCkLe> reaVer: Looks like this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=506363
<vrkhans> grazie: can you help me in synaptics
<grazie> yes of course
<vrkhans> i am looking to install eclipse
<grazie> ok
<vrkhans> but synaptics is not showing me that
<grazie> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<vrkhans> which file i have to edit because i think its the universal package
<grazie> vrkhans: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<grazie> vrkhans: remove # from the universe repos lines
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> grazie: what do you think i download that 7.04 that also give me the same problem
<grazie> vrkhans: dunno....most probably yes
<grazie> vrkhans: have you searched launchpad for your video card?
<vrkhans> grazie : which launchpad
<vrkhans> can i check now about my setting
<vrkhans> and make the same setting after installing 6.103
<vrkhans> 6.10
<vrkhans> like my video card and frame buffer
<grazie> vrkhans: >> https://launchpad.net/
<unikum> !adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 544 kB
<grazie> vrkhans: do you mean upgrading to 6.10 with the same settings as you have now on 6.06?
<vrkhans> some reason firefox is not opening, giving error that it is already open. but it is not
<vrkhans> ya
<grazie> do you have enough disk space for another installation?
<vrkhans> may be that will solve the problem like which hardware driver, because 6.04 everything runs fine
<vrkhans> i men over write this current one but copy all the config files on a floopy and replace them after installing 6.10
<grazie> i understand what you mean, but I don't think it would work
<vrkhans> hmm
<grazie> i woul,d make a separate installtion...just in case something goes wrong
<grazie> also you could download the 7.04 live cd and see if that has the same the same problem without installing
<vrkhans> grazie: can i ask where are you from
<vrkhans> :-)
<grazie> uk
<vrkhans> oh other wise i will bring my desktop to your place
<grazie> where abouts are you?
<vrkhans> I am in USA
<vrkhans> so too far
<vrkhans> :-)
<grazie> pop round :)
<vrkhans> i know
<vrkhans> notting i can do
<grazie> what was your video card?
<vrkhans> ya i check that in the xorg.conf file but that the right one, mga200
<vrkhans> thats the chip i have , its an onbord card
<vrkhans> you told me to chage it to vesa , but that doest help either
<grazie> what does 'lspci | grep -i vga'  output?
<vrkhans> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)
<vrkhans> it wont let me edit that file because its a read only (for eclipse)/etc/apt/sources.list
<grazie> vrkhans: you need sudo
<grazie> vrkhans: there's a bug for that card on edgy, but the details are slightly different >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/edgy-backports/+bug/58721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58721 in edgy-backports "Edgy upgrade breaks multiple Matrox cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<vrkhans> i did edit that file but still got this: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<vrkhans> Reading package lists... Done
<vrkhans> Building dependency tree... Done
<vrkhans> E: Couldn't find package eclipse
<grazie> vrkhans: did you 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<grazie> vrkhans: there's a workaround that I think may have solved your problem
<vrkhans> no
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> i am doing that
<vrkhans> but i dont have this video card as pci its is onboard
<vrkhans> on the mother board
<grazie> your system thinks you have this device
<grazie> it doesn't need to be a pci card
<vrkhans> ok
<Jasperk> hey hi....someone...know some repository of driver's...???
<vrkhans> grazie: it seems like many people have problem with with card
<vrkhans> so how do we know that wether ubuntu fix this bug or not
<grazie> yes...it's a shame you went back to 6.06 so quickly
<vrkhans> :-)
<vrkhans> what option I have
<vrkhans> i am new
<grazie> do you really need 6.10?
<vrkhans> so guys cant able to help me
<vrkhans> I think It feel good that you are up to date
<vrkhans> but what we can do
<vrkhans> if you are not the only poor fellow
<grazie> no not really....many people still prefer 6.06 over 6.10
<vrkhans> why
<maximusbrood> How would I disable the standard window manager (xfce) and just have a console window?
<reaVer> ctrl+alt+f1
<reaVer> remove gdm from runlevel 2
<grazie> vrkhans: because of problems like this....dapper has been tested more thoroughly than edgy
<cellofellow> so, what's new?
<cellofellow> I have a little problem. I'd like my IDE ZIP disk to show on the XFCE desktop when a disk is inserted. I think I can configure HAL to do that. How though?
<maximusbrood> reaVer: And how would I remove gdm from runlevel 2 then?
<cellofellow> use sysv-rc-conf
<reaVer> rm /etc/rc2.d/gdm
<reaVer> or cellofellow's method
<cellofellow> simpler
<cellofellow> unless you need it quick
<vrkhans> gra
<cellofellow> anybody know how to configure HAL?
<maximusbrood> gdm isn't in /etc/rc2.d
<cellofellow> then use sysv-rc-conf
<cellofellow> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<maximusbrood> Okay, will do :)
<vrkhans> grazie: : how i can get the curent firefox because the one which is in 6.06 is 1.5 now fire fox have 2.0.02 is available for windows
<grazie> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 116 kB
<cellofellow> use !firefox
<vrkhans> so i just need to go in synap and search for mozilla-firefox
<cellofellow> just run sudo apt-get install firefox
<grazie> !firefox | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<vrkhans> i know but its the old version
<vrkhans> not the most current one
<vrkhans> and some extension need the 2.0
<cellofellow> !firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9009 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<grazie> cellofellow: can you get FF 2.0 on dapper from the repos?
<cellofellow> 2.0.0.2
<cellofellow> nope
<cellofellow> try swiftfox. I ran 2.0 on Dapper no problemo.
<vrkhans> ya but the one which is install by 6.06 is  1.5
<cellofellow> getswiftfox.com
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> I didn't realize you were using Dapper.
<grazie> vrkhans: do you follow?
<vrkhans> sorry:
<vrkhans> i dont get ?
<grazie> vrkhans: swiftfox is an optimised version of firefox
<cellofellow> works with extensions great
<grazie> vrkhans: you could also jsut install firefox .deb from the firefox website
<cellofellow> or manually download firefox 2 from packages.ubuntu.com
<grazie> firefire 1.5 is actually quicker than 2.0
<grazie> firefox :)
<vrkhans> grazie which one you use
<vrkhans> swift or
* grazie uses opera :)
<vrkhans> why opera
<grazie> cos I like it
<vrkhans> i use it long time ago
<vrkhans> grazie so i can not install firefox 2.0 in syanp
<vrkhans> i have to download it
<grazie> for dapper yes
<odat> hi everyone
<grazie> when i use firefox or swiftfox the first thing I have to do is add plugins to make it llke opera!
<odat> my java firefox plugin was not installed
<odat> how do i create a symlink from my java to firefox?
<odat> how do i create a symlink?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ln -s /source/file /target/file
<odat> fuc***
<odat> i can not get the java firefox plugin working
<odat> can anyone help?
<odat> dflkjadslfhadsjhfkjashdfkja
<odat> dshfasdjfhk;shadf
<odat> 'asdljfpkojasdhfka
<odat> asdfhkajsghdf;dsa
<odat> '[dasfhasLDfhdsa;
<odat> fklakl;bdf['kadf
<Grey_Loki> odat, shut up :)
<frojnd> hello !
<odat> sorry got really pissed for a second
<frojnd> how can I convince file browser to show hidden files?
<odat> i have absolutely no idea why firefox is not picking up java
<Grey_Loki> odat, put it into a notepad document, next time.
<Grey_Loki> frojnd, if you're using thunar, just press ctrl+H
<MaximusBrood> Hello
<frojnd> Grey_Loki: the truth is I don't know what I am using :)
<frojnd> I just clicked file browser
<frojnd> in applications
<Grey_Loki> frojnd, well, if you're using XFCE, it's prolly thunar
<looping_> odat: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<odat> looping uhm no
<looping_> why not?
<MaximusBrood> I'm in need of a text-based task manager that is able to show processor usage. Is there one availible?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MaximusBrood: htop
<MaximusBrood> Thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<looping_> odat: why not?
<odat> looping_,  that is very very old
<looping_> oops, yes.
<looping_> 1.4
<looping_> sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info sun-java6-plugin feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<frojnd> where is located firefox
<frojnd> if I installed it via apt
<frojnd> usually
<Grey_Loki> /usr/bin/firefox, I think
<Grey_Loki> Run slocate -vu, then slocate firefox
<Grey_Loki> Uhm
<Grey_Loki> sudo slocate -vu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> `which firefox` will show where the executable is.
<grazie> 'which firefox' is more efficient I think
<odat> it worked on every other machine i installed it in except this one
<odat> then what
<frojnd> ok I will ask something similar: where are located bookmarks of firefox
<frojnd> couse I wanna import bookmarks that I used on kubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: ~/.mozilla/firefox/[your profile number] /
<TheSheep_> it's usually a file called bookmarks.html
<house_> hello everyone
<house_> i have the java firefox plugins installed but firefox isn't seeing them
<house_> anyone?
<TheSheep_> house_: which plugins exactly?
<TheSheep_> house_: and do you have firefox installed from the ubuntu or from some other source?
<house_> all my plugins show up and work except for java
<house_> the java plugin/symlink are in there though
<house_> firefox from ubuntu
<TheSheep_> house_: is it the sun-java-plugin or any other?
<house_> i'm more than sure everything is where it is supposed to be
<TheSheep_> house_: is it a 64 bit system?
<house_> no
<frojnd> how can I rename xorg.conf.backup files into xorg.conf
<frojnd> rn xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TheSheep_> frojnd: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep_> frojnd: or just run 'gksu Thunar'
<frojnd> oh my
<frojnd> I' ve done terrible mistake
<frojnd> instead to copy xorg.conf.backup in to /media/sda2/etc/X11/ where is my other disto I copyed it into /etc/X11 :S
<TheSheep_> frojnd: just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and it will autodetect the settings...
<Danila> Hi, it's my first time I use IRC and log in to xubuntu channel. I am a new ubuntu user and would be glad if and of you can tell where can I get online help regarding the installation of wireless connection.
<TheSheep_> !wifi | Danila
<ubotu> Danila: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep_> Danila: here you go :)
<TheSheep_> Danila: ask if you have any problems
<Danila> :) Thanks, I already have been there, but couldn't solve problem
<TheSheep_> I'm generally very weak with wifi, but maybe others will be able to help
<Danila> Is there any IRC channel specially dedicated to wireless problems, or is this channel the only one?
<TheSheep_> Danila: you can also ask on #ubuntu, it's much more busy, more people -- and xubutu is very similar to ubuntu under the hood
<Danila> Thanks TheSheep : )
<TheSheep_> Danila: you can also try searching http://forums.ubuntu.com for your specific problem -- chances are someone had a similar one] 
<Danila> I did so : ) Will try to get help on ubuntu channel
<TheSheep_> Danila: there shouls be more people here soon too, you can try describing your problem
<TheSheep_> should
<Danila> Thanks again
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> what do the red x's mean
<odat> i have plugins and or symlinks that have red x's on them
<BFTD> GOLD!!!
<BFTD> "dig here"
<Grey_Loki> They can also mean that you don't have the permissions to access whatever plugin or symlink the file points to.
<TheSheep_> BFTD: behave
<TheSheep_> odat: where do you have them?
<Grey_Loki> So the file was created by root, but you're browsing as an unpriviledged user
<TheSheep_> odat: in what application? in Thunar?
<odat> TheSheep_, in thunar
<odat> ?
<TheSheep_> odat: Grey_Loki is probably right :)
<TheSheep_> odat: it can also mean a symlink to a non-existing file
<Grey_Loki> Probably!?
* Grey_Loki is ALWAYS right!
<Grey_Loki> :P
<TheSheep_> Grey_Loki: sure, just not always in *this* universe ;)
<NkuMike> hey can someone tell me what i should set up if I want to be able to access my files from school? SSH VNC FTP!? I am behind a router and don't have a static ip from my isp if this helps
<odat> Grey_Loki, ok how do i make them accesible by everyone
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep_, just because I think outside the box :(
<Grey_Loki> odat, you can use chmod
<TheSheep_> NkuMike: no static ip makes it pretty hard
<Grey_Loki> But be careful with it
<odat> Grey_Loki, ok how do i do it'
<TheSheep_> odat: wait, wait, what kind of plugins?
<Grey_Loki> odat, I think it's something like sudo chmod (octal permission) (file)
<NkuMike> What about those free dns services that say they like track your ip and you just put in a url?
<Grey_Loki> But pay more attention to TheSheep_
<odat> TheSheep_, java plugins
<TheSheep_> NkuMike: no experience with them
<TheSheep_> odat: for firefox?
<NkuMike> oh ok
<odat> TheSheep_, yea
<Grey_Loki> NkuMike, those need a router that can tell the DNS service that the router's WAN IP has changed.
<TheSheep_> odat: so it's probably a symlink to a non-existing file
<odat> TheSheep_, that is not it the file exist
<aoupi> in the OSX terminal I can scroll in a ssh screen session, but I can't in the xfce terminal, is there some terminal that'll let me scroll?
<TheSheep_> odat: at exactly the same path?
<NkuMike> well some of them install a program on the computer, I thought that was what would update the  dns service
<odat> TheSheep_, yes
<aoupi> NkuMike: I just joined, are you talking about services like no-ip.com?
<NkuMike> hold on let me see
<aoupi> if soo, you can install no-ip
<NkuMike> its like this place   http://freedns.afraid.org/  which offers it for free
<NkuMike> all I want to do is be able to get my files from school or work, there is no easy way to do that?
<aoupi> NkuMike: no-ip is also free unless you want their other services
<aoupi> I use it and it has been working really good for over 3 years
<NkuMike> oh ok so can you explain what u do?  what service do you set up on your computer?
<aoupi> I just apt-get install no-ip
<aoupi> then run no-ip -C
<aoupi> but you must register on no-ip.com first
<NkuMike> alright
<NkuMike> aoupi: So once you have that set up how do you connect to the computer?
<aoupi> ssh and http
<aoupi> do you have a webserver running?
<NkuMike> no
<aoupi> how do you want to get the files?
<cellofellow> try lighttpd first, and then apache if lighttpd doesn't cut it.
<aoupi> ^ yes
<cellofellow> gftp is a good little FTP client that works with sftp (ssh_
<cellofellow> )
<NkuMike> if I install the lighttpd and run it then do I just enter the url that I got from no-ip ?
<cellofellow> yeah
<TheSheep_> WInScp if you have windows on the other box...
<vrkhans> i am using Tvtime
<Grey_Loki> WinSCP3++
<aoupi> transmit is good on OSX
<cellofellow> you may need to set up an update client for no-ip. I use ddclient with dyndns.com
<cellofellow> WinSCP rocks. uses MC's keys.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you're using feisty?
<cellofellow> edgy.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: you are using feisty right?
<vrkhans> but the problem is on the left side there are many horizontal lines , not on the whole screen just on the left side .
<cellofellow> maybe it's a refresh rate setting
<vrkhans> does any one know how to get a clear picture without those lines
<cellofellow> vrkhans: what's the refresh rate?
<odat> ok java firefox plugin just doesn't work
<odat> period
<cellofellow> one sec odat
<odat> works on every other system i've put it on just not this one
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: yes
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: it just erased my config files two days ago :E
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: do you have the newest updates installed?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: yes
<vrkhans> cellofellow: are you telling me to set the refresh rate
<cellofellow> yeah
<hyper_ch> does the xfce start menu also disappear for you?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: no 'start', but the desktop menu survived :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: well, I keep adding now the Xfce Menu but it keeps disappearing
<hyper_ch> just wanted to check if that's another bug
* TheSheep_ tries
<cellofellow> odat: run `file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so`
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: when it disappears?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: I don't know... it just keeps disappearing after a while
<hyper_ch> I've added it at least 5x today already
<cellofellow> odat: (java 6 or java 5?)
* TheSheep_ tries to relog
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: TheSheep_: can we do that in #xubuntu-devel ?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: sure
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: hm... didn't disappear
<cellofellow> odat: you there?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: it started for me to do so today
<hyper_ch> xfburn - can it only burn cds?
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: do you have a weird colored strip at the left side of the menu when you open it?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: no
<TheSheep_> funny
<hyper_ch> I added not through right-clikc --> add items --> Xfce Menu
<hyper_ch> and that also keeps disappearing
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: maybe it crashes on your menu for some reason :/
<aoupi> how stupid would it be to put my home on a usb stick?
<Grey_Loki> aoupi, not that stupid - a few people do it
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: but shouldn't the whole taskbar then crash?
<aoupi> Grey_Loki: that means it'll work, good
<TheSheep_> hyper_ch: no, it was changed from 4.2 -- not all panel plugins work in the panel process, some (the less stable ones) work as separate ones
<hyper_ch> TheSheep_: ok...
<cellofellow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cellofellow> sorry, needed the link.
<TheSheep_> cellofellow: you can also /msg the bot :)
<cellofellow> oh, yeah. forgot
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep_, mind if I PM you about something?
<TheSheep_> Grey_Loki: you don;t need to ask
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep_, 's good manners, I think :P
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep_, aha. Just realised that PMs are being blocked at the moment
<Grey_Loki> Gotta register :S
<TheSheep_> Grey_Loki: or come to a new channel
<Grey_Loki> Alright - #sheepmessage :P
<aorith> can i configure multimedia keys in xfce like in gnome?
<aoupi> aorith: I use xbindkeys, it works pretty good, use xbindkeys-config to set it up
<BFTD> how do i get a new login?
<BFTD> or how do i login as another user without logging out of this one?
<TheSheep_> BFTD: there was a menu entry for that, let me look
<TheSheep_> BFTD: you can also use xnest to do it in a window :)
<MikeC2> Heya, how do I reditect hardware? I cloned a pc to another (same hardware config) it seems to need a refresh however
<BlueEagle> mikec2: redetect it? What's not working?
<MikeC2> sound and network
<MikeC2> they are identical PCs however :|
<BlueEagle> mikec2: do they show up on lspci?
<BlueEagle> mikec2: or lsusb if they are usb devices?
<MikeC2> let me check
<BlueEagle> mikec2: When cloning systems borking on the /dev directory is very very easy to do.
<TheSheep_> MikeC2: remove /etc/iftab
<MikeC2> and it will redetect the hardware?
<MikeC2> It shows the ethernet controller, not sure about the sound
<MikeC2> unless its on the chipset or something of that nature...
<TheSheep_> MikeC2: are the boxes identical?
<MikeC2> indeed
<TheSheep_> hmm... then the sound *should* work
<TheSheep_> maybe clearing the /tmp directory and restart would help :/
<TheSheep_> or the /var/lock/ ...
<TheSheep_> hi kalikiana
<TheSheep_> kalikiana: thank you for all the fish
<aorith> aoupi thx, finally i use keytouch works better for me
<kalikiana> TheSheep_, all the fish?
<TheSheep_> especially the cat ones
<kalikiana> I'm glad you like it. *g
<kalikiana> You don't by chance have an example of drag'n drop implementation?
<TheSheep_> kalikiana: I think there is one in the pygtk faq
<kalikiana> Hm... let me have a second look.
<TheSheep_> kalikiana: I played with it a little when I tried to make thunar-like gestures for my web browser :)
<Sultanovich> who can reinstall virtualbox in xubuntu 6.10?
<Sultanovich> this file is corrupted
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox
<Sultanovich> y proved in this moment
<TheSheep_> kalikiana: http://www.async.com.br/faq/pygtk/index.py?req=show&file=faq23.031.htp
<BlueEagle> thesheep_: I assume by "remove" you actually mean "move /etc/iftab to /etc/iftab.bak", right?
<kalikiana> TheSheep_, I found it already, but thank you. :)
<TheSheep_> BlueEagle: yes, good idea, although that particular file is not really needed if you only have one network card
<Sultanovich> i can't reinstall
<Sultanovich> this is te prompt
<Sultanovich> root@aco-linux:/home/sevor/instalables# sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386.deb
<Sultanovich> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Sultanovich> Creando rbol de dependencias
<Sultanovich> Leyendo informacin de estado... Hecho
<Sultanovich> E: El paquete virtualbox necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para ste.
<TheSheep_> !pastebin | Sultanovich
<ubotu> Sultanovich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Grey_Loki> !sp | Sultanovich ?
<ubotu> sultanovich ?: sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Sultanovich> sorry y don't now this is bad
* Grey_Loki blinks
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: do 'sudo apt-get update' first
<Sultanovich> ubotu: i don undertand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i don undertand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: that's a bot, ingonre it ;)
<Sultanovich> sudo apt-get update finish
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: I just wanted to give you an url to the pastebin, so that you don;t have to paste text into the channel
<Sultanovich> sorry, not repite any more
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: that's ok, it's just more comfortable that way
<MikeC2> ok, one rig cloned perfect, network and sound work, this other, I got the network working via rming the iftab, now how to redetect sound?
<Sultanovich> somebody speak spanish?
<TheSheep_> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<TheSheep_> ah
<grazie> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheSheep_> Sultanovich: that explains why Grey_Loki did that :)
<TheSheep_> grazie: thanks :)
* TheSheep_ <-- retard
* Grey_Loki grins
<Grey_Loki> There there, TheSheep_ - don't feel bad :)
<Grey_Loki> Hrmz
<Grey_Loki> Seems that KDE has crashed
* TheSheep_ goes to stand in a corner
* grazie doesn't think so
<cellofellow> TheSheep_: Do you know how to set the GTK iconset the old-fashioned way?
<TheSheep_> cellofellow: elaborate?
<cellofellow> I have Fluxbox, instead of XFCE, and the icon theme I picked in XFCE doesn't load in Fluxbox, cause XFCE sets its own settings instead of the system settings. (does the same thing for GTK themes too.) So, what's the non-XFCE way?
<arnor> hello World!
<TheSheep_> cellofellow: no idea
<Sultanovich> I can't uninstall virtualbox. Can i delete folder  of virtualbox with my hands?
<cellofellow> did GTK not have icon themes before XFCE?
<cellofellow> and GNOME
<toulouse> hey, im looking for an OS X like dock for xfce, is there such thing?
<cellofellow> none I know of. You can put the bottom panel to be big and centered and it looks like.
<cellofellow> adesklets YAB (Yet Another Bar) looks good too.
<toulouse> kiba dock looks sweet, but its kde i believe
<toulouse> ok, i'll check that out
<cellofellow> kxdocker rocks on kde.
<TheSheep_> there was that cairo demo porgram, but it wasn't relly function -- still pretty :)
<MikeC2> Trying to redetect a sound card in xubuntu, whats the xubuntu equal of alsa config?
* cellofellow wants to know too.
<grazie> I think SAM linux has extended cairo and called it wbar...not certain about that though
<cellofellow> toulouse left anyway
<grazie> must be really keen
<TheSheep_> MikeC2: I think that ubuntu uses alsa too
<TheSheep_> ah, there was that physics engine demo too :)
<TheSheep_> with jumping icons and stuff ;)
<Danila> Hi everybody. Sorry for stupid question, I am new ubuntu user.  Triying to set up wireless internet connection. Are "domain name" and   "search domains" fields that are found in "network manager" program necessary?
<Danila> Anybody?
<TheSheep_> Danila: no, I think they are used to 'complete' the domain names if you only specify the first part of the name
<TheSheep_> Danila: for example, we have a server called atos.wmid.amu.edu.pl, but I can type just 'atos' because I have 'wmid.amu.edu.pl' in the serach domains
<cellofellow> yeah, that's cool
<TheSheep_> otherwise typing the IP would be faster ;)
<cellofellow> my LAN is .local and it's in the search domains and
<TheSheep_> unless it's ipv6 ;)
<cellofellow> IPv6 is weird. I never see it except lying around the config stuff, doing nothing.
<TheSheep_> cellofellow: it's obligatory in Japan
<TheSheep_> cellofellow: no ipv4 there
<ed62> hey all
<TheSheep_> hi ed62
<Blaaskaas> Hi
<Blaaskaas> I have a question
<Blaaskaas> One day when I was using my computer, the panels on the top of my screen and at the bottom of my screen were gone
<Blaaskaas> They were just gone
<Blaaskaas> I can't find them anywhere
<Blaaskaas> What do I need to do to get my panels back?
<Danila> TheSheep_, sorry, didn't get the answer. Have too little knowledge.  I use wireless modem (US Robotix) and Wireless USB stick. When I enter 192.168.2.1 in my browser I see configuration window of my modem. There I can see the information about my ISP ( such as -myusername-@ttnet.net ).  Is "ttnet.net" the "domain name" which I should enter in "network manager" program? I guess not, because as I know firstly  my linux should connect to wireless modem and th
<TheSheep_> Danila: your text got cut off at " my linux should connect to wireless modem and th"
<TheSheep_> Danila: afaik the domain name and search domains fields are optional
<Danila> I guess not, because as I know firstly  my linux should connect to wireless modem and then my modem will do other things for me (such as using the saved -myusername-@ttnet.net record). So can "domain name" and "search domains" fields be empty? Will I be able to make wireless internet connection witthout them?
<Danila> ok
<Danila> thank you
<ed62> Is there a french channel ?
<TheSheep_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ed62> thks ! :d
<Danila> One more question: when I write "lshw" command I see that my wireless network (eth1) is disabled. I try to enable it via "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" but get the "connection timed out"
<Danila> Is there any way I can enable  wireless network?
<kupo> Danila: what is your networks essid?
<kupo> you probably want to go 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up'
<Danila> my essid is USR9110
<kupo> then 'iwconfig eth1 essid USR9110'
<kupo> then 'dhclient3 eth1
<TheSheep_> Danila: are you sure it's not your wired card?
<kupo> sorry Danila put sudo in front of those last two commands also
<Danila> TheSheep_ Wired card?  No. It is USB Adapter
<TheSheep_> ah, ok
<TheSheep_> Danila: as I said, not much experience :)
<TheSheep_> Danila: you're probably better off with kupo
<Danila> :) Thank you TheSheep_
<Danila> kupo Thank you. At the moment talking with you on windows, will try your suggestions on linux and come back.  And do you know how can I make my essid permanent? I set it, and see that it is set via iwconfig   But after some time it dissapears
<kupo> Danila: when do you notice it dissapears
<kupo> oh i'm lagging bad
<kupo> oh she left
<TheSheep_> she'll be back soon
<TheSheep_> (why "she" btw?)
<kupo> oh seemed like a girl  speaking
<kupo> now that you mention it not sure
<TheSheep_> :)
<TheSheep_> the first feeling is usually right though
<vrkhans> how i can install realplayer
<kupo> when it comes back tell it that  you can set essid on boot in
<kupo> when it comes back tell it that  you can set essid on boot in                     [#xubuntu]  when it comes back tell it that  you can set essid on boot in
<kupo> /etc/network/interfaces
<TheSheep_> ok, thanks
<TheSheep_> you can also make iwconfig connect to the first essid it sees
<TheSheep_> maxamillion: \o/
<maxamillion> hi hi
<maxamillion> TheSheep_: how have things been around here lately?
<vrkhans> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello vrkhans, how are you today?
<TheSheep_> no idea, I had poor connectivity for the last few days
<vrkhans> fine
<vrkhans> fail to install 6.10
<cellofellow> vrkhans: whatever was wrong?
<vleon> ihave two questions, one is xubntuu and the other relates to all *ubuntu versions
<Danila> kupo I tried your commands. sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "USR9110" was ok.
<vrkhans> hey maxamillion: which site you showed me for how to realplayer install
<Danila> When I tiped iwconfig I saw that my essid was set correctly
<maxamillion> vrkhans: oh that's right ... when you boot linux do you see the GRUB menu before it does the "signal not found" thing?
<vleon> 1) how do i configure the keybord languages and their chnaging sequence in xfce?
<maxamillion> Danila: so "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" to see if you're is even in range
<Danila> But "sudo dhclient3 eth1" was problematic
<vleon> 2) how do i make a sound blaster 16 card to run on *ubuntu
<vrkhans> maxa
<vrkhans> maxamillion: ya
<vrkhans> i can login in as root too in the other mode
<Danila> I got SIOCSIFFLAGS: "Connection Timed Out" and "network is down" messages
<vrkhans> but after that dont know how to fix it
<vrkhans> so i just came back to my 6.06
<maxamillion> vrkhans: ok, does it list more than one kernel? (it normally keeps the old one as a backup to boot)
<vrkhans> yaa
<vrkhans>  I tried all of them
<maxamillion> vrkhans: oh, you just went back to 6.06? .... well, i guess atleast its working
<Danila> maxamillion my network is disabled, I am trying to enable it.
<vrkhans> none of them work, may be becase the configuration file are overwriten
<Danila> I am in range, because I can connect to network in Windows, bt I can not in ubuntu
<maxamillion> Danila: oh ... "sudo ifup eth1"
<vrkhans> ya no choice
<vrkhans> what i can do
<vrkhans> i dont know where is the problem
<vrkhans> and dont know what to fix
<maxamillion> vrkhans: you can backup the data and then download the 6.10 installation iso image .... more people have success with that, there were alot of issues with the upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 on all the ubuntu flavors
<Danila> maxamillion I tried ifconfig eth1 up and got "SIOCSFFLAGS: Connection Timed Out " message
<maxamillion> Danila: that's different
<Danila> maxamillion I will try it, thanks
<maxamillion> np
<vrkhans> I know i tried it before like a fresh install but after that loading sign of xubuntu  first appear pretty dim  and then no signal found appear
<grazie> vrkhans: did your read that bug report? >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/edgy-backports/+bug/58721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58721 in edgy-backports "Edgy upgrade breaks multiple Matrox cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<maxamillion> vrkhans: strange... it might be you xorg config putting syncs out of range ..
<vleon> i have two questions, one is xubntuu and the other relates to all *ubuntu versions  1) how do i configure the keybord languages and their chnaging sequence in xfce?  2) how do i make a sound blaster 16 card to run on *ubuntu
<vrkhans> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 03)
<grazie> vrkhans: you problem looks fixed in feisty and there's a backport for edgy
<vrkhans> this is my vga card
<maxamillion> vrkhans: oh ... huh
<vrkhans> and i heard lot of problem about it
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yeah, you might just wait for feisty, its out in about a month
<vrkhans> hmm, i wish
<vrkhans> they work on my card
<vrkhans> and clear those bugs
<vrkhans> grazie: thats what i am telling maxamillion
<vrkhans> hey guys i lost all my links too which you guys told me about how to install the realplayer , can you guys tell me one more time
<maxamillion> vrkhans: yeah, just a moment
<maxamillion> vrkhans: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<vrkhans> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<huntingowl> Yo
<vrkhans> hey do you guys know any good replacement for wintv
<huntingowl> How's everyone tonight?
<huntingowl> I have run into a bit of a problem
<cellofellow> I have SWAT installed on my server, but I forgot how to access it.
<hyper_ch> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<huntingowl> I'd like to install Firefox 2 on Dapper Drake
<Danila> maxamillion I typed "sudo ifup eth1" and got the following message: "interface eth1 already configured". Bu my wireless network is still disabled . Any idea?
<huntingowl> Synaptics only lists 1.5.x
<maxamillion> Danila: huh ... uhmmm, just a moment
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: could it be port 8001?
<huntingowl> what's the best way to do this?
<cellofellow> it's port 9** something like that.
<hyper_ch> 933?
<hyper_ch> 9001?
<cellofellow> I thought it was 939 but that no worky
<vrkhans> does gaim support voice and video
<huntingowl> Hello?
<cellofellow> vrkhans: no
<vrkhans> cellofellow: any other option then
<cellofellow> PhoneGaim is a VoIP program, as is Ekiga.
<maxamillion> Danila: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<maxamillion> Danila: alot of really good information there
<huntingowl> Cananyone recieve this?  I just installed XChat and I'm not sure if its working correctly
<vleon> i have two questions, one is xubntuu and the other relates to all *ubuntu versions  1) how do i configure the keybord languages and their chnaging sequence in xfce?  2) how do i make a sound blaster 16 card to run on *ubuntu
<maxamillion> huntingowl: yes, it is
<huntingowl> Groovy. :D
<vrkhans> any good multi messenger client, which support voice and video
<huntingowl> Does anyone know how I might best install Firefox 2?
<maxamillion> vleon: 1) i'm not really sure .... 2) check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<vleon> thanks
<huntingowl> I downloaded the tarball from Mozilla.org...but I'm thinking theremust be a better way
<maxamillion> huntingowl: if you are running 6.10 then it is installed, otherwise check to see if there is a backport of it
<maxamillion> vleon: anytime
<huntingowl> Where do I look for that?
<maxamillion> !backports | huntingowl
<ubotu> huntingowl: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<huntingowl> thanks
<vleon> umm maxamillion it doesnt help me :/ im talking about the old sound blaster 16 card
<maxamillion> vleon: ohhhh .... uhmmm
<maxamillion> !sound | vleon
<ubotu> vleon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vleon> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> good ubotu
<j1mc> !botsnack | maxamillion
<ubotu> maxamillion: Yum!
<j1mc> um, that's kind of weird.
<j1mc> it sounds like ubotu just ate maxamillion
<j1mc> but now i know how to have ubutu say something to someone else.
<Danila> maxamillion I did. I know these is a solution for my problem somewhere on internet/forums. From what I read on forums and wifi troubleshooting I couldn't find the solution, and it is more difficult for me because i have just installed ubuntu/linux three days ago, it first time in my life : )
<maxamillion> j1mc: lol
<j1mc> :)
<maxamillion> Danila: ah ... yes, that can make things a little more difficult
<j1mc> Danila, i'm glad to see you giving things a try, though.  :)  you will get it!
<vleon> thanks maxamillion you solved my problem! :)
<Danila> j1mc thanks, hope so
<Stormx2> What are the recommended specs for CPU/RAM for running xubuntu 6.10?
<huntingowl> thanks
<huntingowl> I don't think this computer has the horsepower for 6.10
<maxamillion> vleon: np, anytime :)
<huntingowl> so this is good. :D
<j1mc> Stormx2, To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<j1mc> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<j1mc> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to use at least 128 MB RAM.
<hyper_ch> so, another bug report filed
<maxamillion> Stormx2: www.xubuntu.org/get
<maxamillion> Stormx2: that site lists the minimal, but i recommend 256mb of ram and roughly 350MHz (thats just a personal recommendation for good performance)
<Danila> maxamillion, do you know if I should set up wireless address such as 00:14:xx:xx:etc manually to set up the network, or if it will be determined automaticly by ubuntu when it connects with wireless modem via ip/gateway
<huntingowl> I'm looking at the backports list
<huntingowl> I don't see Firefox 2. :(
<Danila> maxamillion Or can it be the raeason why the network is disabled? Should I firstly look for commands that will help to enable it?
<Danila> huntingowl I didn't use firefox, but I use opera and it is fine : ) Maybe you should try it
<j1mc> Danila, have you checked out the ubuntu wireless troubleshooting guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<maxamillion> Danila: that looks like the MAC address, which is burnt into the hardware and can't be altered without some spoof hacking
<maxamillion> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah
<j1mc> Danila, in my experience, i haven't needed the mac address if i have the AP name.  maxamillion has that been your experience, too?
<huntingowl> gotta bail
<huntingowl> Later. :D
<Danila> j1mc is AP name = essid?
<j1mc> Danila, yes.  :)
<maxamillion> j1mc: yes
<Danila> j1mc :) thanks, you will find much opportunity to laugh with me
<j1mc> :)
<maxamillion> no no ... no laughing, everyone starts somewhere
<Danila> I love people laughing :)
<maxamillion> well ok
<j1mc> and he said, "laughing with me," not "laughing at me."  :)  it's ok to laugh with someone.  :)
<maxamillion> ohhhh
<maxamillion> rgr
* maxamillion can't read apparently
<vrkhans> hey maxamillion: how can i get rid of Mozilla browser because i have tow browser, I just need firefox to be my default browser
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: remove the packages mozilla-browser
<maxamillion> vrkhans: what hyper_ch said :)
<vrkhans> actually i tried that but i just install openoffice and it says if i remove mozilla openoffice will be removed too
<vrkhans> in syanp
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: hmm, you could try it in a terminal
<vrkhans> hyper_ch: what is the terminal command to remove
<vrkhans> purge or ...
<Web> Hi,  can i install nl@euro from the locales or is it all utf-8 ?
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-browser
<hyper_ch> (I think)
<vrkhans> thnaks
<hyper_ch> does it still want to remove OOo?
<vrkhans> let me check
<Danila> Well, I can get essid name (although it is not permament and dissapears somewhere sometimes : ), after when I type "iwconfig" I see that there is no MAC address recognized.  With "lshw" I see that my network (eth1)  is still disabled. I can not enable it with "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" (connection timed out) nor with "sudo ifup eth1" (interface already configured). Any other suggestions? Or I will have to return to these complicated texts of troubleshooting :
<Web> lspci
<Danila> t is usb
<hyper_ch> Web: you should be able to install nl@euro
<brokenbin> hello
<vrkhans> sorry its not open office it the other program "eclipse"
<brokenbin> can someone tell me how to install xubuntu from harddrive?
<brokenbin> i don't have a cd burner
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: hmm, remove mozilla-browser and then install eclipse again... maybe that helps
<vrkhans> and on terminal too it is saying that it will remove :The following packages will be REMOVED:
<vrkhans>   eclipse* eclipse-jdt* eclipse-jdt-common* eclipse-pde* eclipse-platform*
<vrkhans>   eclipse-rcp* eclipse-source* libswt3.1-gtk-java* libswt3.1-gtk-jni*
<vrkhans>   mozilla-browser*
<hyper_ch> !install | brokenbin
<ubotu> brokenbin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Web> It was there till release 5.04 without an update, ican't find  it anymore, only on debian dists
<brokenbin> i have tried to read over them
<brokenbin> but i still couldn't boot the installation image
<vrkhans> i think that way it will install mozilla again
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: I don't know for sure... it's worth a try
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: you can also install it from floppy, from netboot, usb-pen stick, ...
<brokenbin> floppy?
<brokenbin> can you link me to an instruction?
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: it's all on that help.ubuntu installtion webiste
<Danila> maxamillion, j1mc, TheSheep_, thanks for your time, will share the solution if find one, or will have to use winxp for surfing. brrrr : (
<Web> Use Debian etch             have a nice evening.  bye
<maxamillion> Danila: sorry to hear that, i'm sure there is some solution out there .... good luck
<vrkhans> ya i am trying to install eclipse and it is installing mozilla again
<Danila> Bye
<vrkhans> any suggestion
<brokenbin> yea... i have read the whole thing
<brokenbin> when i boot from grub, it sais file not found
<maxamillion> vrkhans: thats strange
<maxamillion> vrkhans: .... its things like this why ubuntu fails ... too many meta packages randomly grabbing extra apps
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: ubuntu isn't perfect... but neither is any other OS :)
<hyper_ch> besides, if ubuntu was perfect I wouldn't be here anymore :)
<vrkhans> ya that is strange
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: so try uninstalling mozilla and reinstall eclipse
<vrkhans> hyper_ch: then what do you think you will be :-)
<kupo> sup maxamillion
<maxamillion> nodda
<vrkhans> thats what i did its ecliplse which is installing mozilla
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: define "perfect"?
<maxamillion> :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: perfect: anything works the way I want it to without me being required to do something
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: you should own a Mac
<vrkhans> i wish
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: macs aren't perfect either
<vrkhans> I think too
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: they fit your description
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: they don't
<brokenbin> hyper_ch: i can't find anything...
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: it's there how to do... I've never tried it but it seems to work for others
<brokenbin> well, can someone point me to some light?
* kupo points to sun
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i think debian stable is as perfect as you can get by the definition of "without flaw" but ... well, there are so many more factors its pointless to make such a statement
<brokenbin> lol
<kupo> whats up brokenbin ?
<vrkhans> hey guys which one is the program files dir over here where i can install my custom apps like realplayer
<brokenbin> just wondering how to install xubuntu
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: even debian has flaws :)
<brokenbin> here's what i have done so far... i have downloaded the iso file,
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: that's subject to opinion ;)
<vrkhans> brokenbin : which one
<vrkhans> desktop or the alternate one
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: can debian be run on any hardware?
<brokenbin> vrkhans: xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<brokenbin> and also vmlinuz and intrd.gz
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: almost
<brokenbin> i have also edited the grub configuration file
<hyper_ch> see, almost
<hyper_ch> there's a limitation hence not perfect
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: debian can run on more hardware than any other OS on the planet
<brokenbin> but when i try to book
<brokenbin> *boot
<vrkhans> its a self boot just boot from this CD and then it will explain it self what to do
<brokenbin> it says error 15, can't find the file or soemthing like that
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> did you burn the iso image properly
<kupo> vrkhans: I believe he's tring to boot off the iso image not a cd
<vrkhans> thats what i think
<kbrooks> wheeeeeeeee!
<brokenbin> i didn't burn it
<maxamillion> kbrooks: hi
<vrkhans> oh
<brokenbin> because i don't have a burner
<maxamillion> :)
* kbrooks xubuntus into #xubuntu 
<vrkhans> :-)
<maxamillion> lol
<brokenbin> that's why i am trying to install it from a hd
<kupo> brokenbin: what do you have?
<vrkhans> then you have too burn a cd from this iso image
<brokenbin> it says on the site that you can boot from this image
<kupo> brokenbin: floppy, network boot?
<brokenbin> from a harddrive
<kupo> you need someway to mount the image first though
<kupo> something to boot the image
<brokenbin> Booting the installation system directly from a hard disk is another option for many architectures. This will require some other operating system to load the installer onto the hard disk.
<brokenbin> i would try floppy, but i don't know how
<kupo> I've done floppy with debian its not fun
<brokenbin> how so?
<kupo> you could remove the hd an put it in a computer with a burner
<kupo> floppies tend to die
<kupo> oh write incorrectly
<brokenbin> ok...
<brokenbin> anyway to point grub to boot from the install system?
<brokenbin> im on fedora right now
<maxamillion> brokenbin: i'm sorry
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: how did you get fedora installed?
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: and can't you burn the cd anywhere? It's the simplest thing to do...
<brokenbin> cd
<brokenbin> i bought it
<brokenbin> even if i didn't
<hyper_ch> brokenbin: what about having the cd burnt at some friends place?
<brokenbin> i can use a floppy
<brokenbin> well, right now im on a vacation
<brokenbin> brb, let me try something
<grazie> hey I see partman is being used on feisty desktop instead of gparted
<vrkhans> i just install realplayer in a wrong place, how can i remove it: this is how i install it:chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<vrkhans> not trying to remove it
<vrkhans> dont know how
<kupo> why would anyone install Realplayer?
<maxamillion> kupo: i dunno
<kupo> you're prolly gonna have to fish around on realplayer's site vrkhans for how to uninstall it
<reaVer> is there a source package for madwifi?
* grazie the realplayer guys don't like people uninstalling :(
<kupo> i don't believe so reaVer
<kupo> grazie: which brings me back to the first question
<kupo> "why would anyone install Realplayer?"
* grazie quite so
<reaVer> kupo: then how am I supposed to use the ubuntu sources to build my own kernel?:'(
<reaVer> (alsa drivers in that kernel are fubarred)
<vrkhans> kupo to play those file format
<kupo> you've got to compile the madwifi source against the kernel sources to create a module reaVer
<reaVer> vrkhans: get mplayer
<kupo> or vlc
<reaVer> kupo: I'm not a newb:/
<kupo> ok so then you're good to go?
<reaVer> -_-
<grazie> !kernel | reaVer
<ubotu> reaVer: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<reaVer> sigh
<grazie> but I think there is a better guide...let me check
<reaVer> I know how to build a custom kernel
<kupo> yeah he only needs to compile a module not the whole kernel
<reaVer> I'm just saying it's rather hard if you can't get your wireless card to work afterwards
<reaVer> kupo: no
<reaVer> alsa sound in the kernel is broken
<reaVer> and I can't compile alsa source at all
<reaVer> I compiled a new kernel to see if I could fix that
<kupo> oh I though you were asking about madwifi
<reaVer> I didn't fix it, but at the same time there was no way for me to reactivate my wireless
<reaVer> what I wondering is, is where did that package go?
<kupo> which package ? alsa or madwifi?
<reaVer> madwifi-source
<kupo> oh old ones were depreciated and removed
<reaVer> oh, and how am I supposed to get a driver for my atheros card if it's been deprecated?
<kupo> madwifi.org
<cellofellow> Is there any software for processing Pentax RAW images? of perhaps Nikon would work, same sensor chip.
<cellofellow> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> :(
<reaVer> how do I compile modules for a binary kernel?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info dcraw
<ubotu> dcraw: decode raw digital camera images. In component main, is extra. Version 8.38-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 344 kB
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> can try it.
<cellofellow> reaVer: get the headers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's even a GIMP plugin for dcraw.
<cellofellow> cool
<reaVer> cellofellow: doesn't work that way
<reaVer> I already tried that
<cellofellow> build a kernel then. download linux-source-`uname -r` I think that's it.
<reaVer> cellofellow: yeah, if that would work-_-
<kupo> reaVer: you'll need the headers and the source of your running kernel
<reaVer> yes
<reaVer> remember I said BINARY kernel
<kupo> yeah you'll need to get the SOURCE of your kernel
<kupo> use apt-get
<reaVer> if I do that it will still get build for a different kernel then the binary kernel
<kupo> why what kernel are you using?
<reaVer> 2.6.20-11 is the binary kernel
<reaVer> 2.6.20.3 will by my own compiled version of it
<kupo> you've lost me
<kupo> whats the output of uname -r
<reaVer> root@NeoSkystalker:/usr/src/modules/madwifi-0.9.2.1# uname -r
<reaVer> 2.6.20-11-lowlatency
<reaVer> this is the binary kernel
<kupo> i think we're having a communication issue here
<kupo> when you say binary kernel you mean the kernel you have compiled yourself that is now loaded and runnig
<reaVer> when I say binary I'm talking about a kernel I recieved in binary form
<reaVer> thus the one I got from Xubuntu
<kupo> but that kernel has to come from somewhere, true you can download a kernel image and run in that way but the source is still available
<kupo> yes thats called a kernel image
<kupo> since someone already compiled it for you
<kupo> so what you want is the source for that image
<kupo> which would be 2.6.20-11
#xubuntu 2007-03-18
<pzler>  does anybody know a good program to hotsync a palm device in xubuntu that lets you edit and watch the data on a pc?
<kupo> what sort of data pzler ?
<pzler> calender, memo's adresbook etc
<pzler> i allready tried a few but none of them seem to work
<pzler> my palm is currently the only reason i still use a windows partition. i would like to free up the space
<cellofellow> maxamillion: how much do you know about Samba?
<Taxman> hmm, borked my xubuntu install and I'm trying to boot from a usb cd-rom since the installed one is broken. Do dell's have a key to press to get it to boot from USB?
<maxamillion> Taxman: yeah ... i think f12 is the boot menu and usb cd-rom should be an option
<Taxman> I saw that somewhere but F12 doesn't seem to do anything. Inspiron 2500 is what I have
<maxamillion> yeah ... the model number doesn't tell me much, i know very little about dells
<chris13> hey I have a problem
<Taxman> problem kyaa hai?
<chris13> I just tried to install eclipse and now graphical mode seems to be broken
<chris13> I'm fairly new to Linux in general
<Taxman> what do you mean by "Graphical mode is broken"
<maxamillion> chris13: yeah ... eclipse is a bugger
<chris13> like I can no longer see any graphics
<maxamillion> Taxman: i assume his X server won't start
<chris13> let me see what error message it gave me
<chris13> "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly."
<chris13> you got it max
<maxamillion> chris13: not sure why installing eclipse would do that, but oh well
<chris13> well I did do some other things too
<chris13> I used the package manager
<chris13> there were some things that had updates available
<chris13> maybe doing too many things at once was a bad idea
<maxamillion> chris13: log into the command line just like you would graphically and run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go through the tool to set the configuration the way you want/need it and then try running gdm
<chris13> what is the command to run GDM?
<chris13> I already did the first part
<chris13> is it just gdm?
<maxamillion> yup
<chris13> alright
<chris13> let me try it
<chris13> brb
<maxamillion> or you might need to do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<maxamillion> well ... nvm
<Taxman> heh
<Taxman> am I wasting my time trying to make a boot floppy or might that have a chance of seeing the USB CD-rom?
<maxamillion> Taxman: its possible, can't promise much though
<Taxman> my other option is the machine does come up to grub
<Taxman> I just don't grok the grub command line :)
<maxamillion> yeah ... me and grub aren't the best of friends, i would still run lilo if grub didn't come with everything and works often enough to not justify the effort of replacing it
<Taxman> actually perhaps I should try to fix the real problem. I can get the kernel to start booting, but then it fails to mount the / filesystem after making it through some of the hardware checks
<maxamillion> Taxman: oh ... huh, interesting
<Taxman> yeah I thought so. It sees it enough to start booting then loses it
<Taxman> booting from an older kernel I can even get the splash screen and then it hangs on Waiting for the root file system...
<Taxman> waiting long enough I get dropped to /bin/sh
<maxamillion> ohhh yeah, i've had that happen to me with an external cd-rom drive
<maxamillion> the bios can see it so it boots, but the kernel can't see it so it can't mount the drive
<Taxman> no, I'm actully booting off the installed hard drive to get to this sheel
<Taxman> I can't get the USB to go at all so far
<maxamillion> ohhhh ok
<maxamillion> yeah, i dunno
<Taxman> but yeah, I've heard of what you're talking about too
<chris13> ok I'm back
<chris13> I looked through the log file some
<chris13> "Open ACPI failed"
<maxamillion> ah
<chris13> no such file or directory
<maxamillion> yeah, just pass the -noacpi boot parameter, life should be good
<chris13> No APM support in BIOS or kernel
<chris13> Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module
<chris13> also fonts_dir not found
<chris13> it is telling me to run mkfontdir
<maxamillion> whoa ... i have no clue
<chris13> I think I need to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<chris13> any idea of how I would do that?
<chris13> also how do I pass a boot param?
<chris13> also I'm on 64 bit xubuntu is it makes any difference
<maxamillion> chris13: oh, just the nvidia drivers ... just do "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx" and once thats done re-run the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select "nvidia" when it asks
<maxamillion> chris13: no, 64bit shouldn't matter for this issue .... though it can in some other cases
<chris13> I already did the selecting nvidia thing in the xorg config
<chris13> that didn't fix the problem
<chris13> but how do I actually do the -noacpi thing?
<chris13> I typed in that exact command and I picked all the correct options
<chris13> reconfiguring xserver doesn't seem like it is going to fix it
<chris13> I think I need to reinstall the nvidia kernel module
<chris13> but I don't know how
<maxamillion> !noacpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<maxamillion> bah!!!!
<maxamillion> @lart ubotu
<chris13> ?
<maxamillion> the bot isn't doing what i want it to
<chris13> oh
<chris13> right there are bots
<maxamillion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<maxamillion> i think thats the link i was looking for
<ormiret> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chris13> I don't suppose there is a way to browse the internet in what I refer to as text mode
<chris13> from the command line?
<tonyyarusso> chris13: w3m, links2, elinks, lynx
<maxamillion> chris13: yeah, there are a few ways ... my favorite is links2
<maxamillion> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<maxamillion> ubotu: you fail at life
<maxamillion> chris13: sudo aptitude install links2
<chris13> so I guess I need to do apt-get links2 or something?
<maxamillion> chris13: then "links2" in the command line, and 'g' to open a dialog to "go" somewhere (enter a url)
<chris13> ok
<chris13> is there anyway to reinstall the nvidia kernel module?
<chris13> also what is the command to reboot or shutdown?
<MikeC2> Hi, I need help with my sound card, Xubuntu isnt detecting it
<tonyyarusso> !sound | MikeC2
<ubotu> MikeC2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tonyyarusso> might get you started
<maxamillion> chris13: i told you how to reinstall it 20 minutes ago
<chris13> well that doesn't work
<chris13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't fix it
<chris13> and I did pick nvidia
<maxamillion> chris13: no
<maxamillion> chris13: the other command "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx"
<chris13> oh
<chris13> sorry I must of missed that
<maxamillion> look back like 50 lines in the chat log and check the time stamp ... 20 minutes
<chris13> I beleive you
<chris13> *believe
<maxamillion> ;)
<chris13> I'm haven't gotten much sleep lately
<chris13> :)
<maxamillion> no worries
<chris13> brb
<chris13> "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the nvidia-glx package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<chris13> "E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<chris13> ok I'm back
<chris13> max> you still around?
<maxamillion> yup
<maxamillion> chris13: the reason you got that error is because you didn't run the command with "sudo" infront of it
<chris13> "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration."
<chris13> actually I did put sudo in front of it
<nraic> How is the right click mouse shortcuts editied
<chris13> At least I'm almost certain I did
<chris13> I suppose I could try it once more
<chris13> I don't think xubuntu likes my monitor
<maxamillion> chris13: no the 20:23 < chris13> "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the nvidia-glx package.  This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<maxamillion> 20:23 < chris13> "E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<maxamillion> chris13: that error is generally because the command need sudo privs
<chris13> alright
<chris13> I'll try it once more
<chris13> brb
<maxamillion> k
<Prisoner_> hi
<maxamillion> hello
<Prisoner_> know of a good way to send faxes from Linux?
<maxamillion> nope, never tried
<Prisoner_> just thought I'd ask
<nraic> Hi, I added the Azureas bit torrent client from the package manager, The program doesnt load when run
<nraic> What can i do?
<Prisoner_> did you uninstall and reinstall it?
<maxamillion> nraic: you running 64-bit?
<nraic> yes
<nraic> I haven't tried a reinstall
<maxamillion> nraic: yeah, the package is broke ... there is already a bug report about it
<nraic> Can I install packages with out the pack manager, like going to the site?
<maxamillion> nraic: of course
<nraic> ktorrent is not downloading right,
<maxamillion> try bittornado
<nraic> sorry noob question, but im noob
<maxamillion> no worries
<nraic> Im very impressed with ubuntu, its the bomb
<chris13> still not working
<chris13> I made sure I did sudo this time
<chris13> didn't get those errors
<chris13> but it still gives me the no screens with a usable config error
<maxamillion> glorious
<adcurtin> I am having some trouble with a usb key: it has two partitions, a cdfs one (read only) and a normal one.  I don't care about the size, the cdfs partition is only 2MB, but it is read only and has autosvr (which is flagged as a virus) and autoruns that (I don't know why it's there, that is how it came, it was a freebie from Cisco). I would like to wipe out the whole key and just have it be one partition. how would I do this?
<nraic> I downloaded the 64bit Azureas client, and extracted into tmp, who do i added the package?
<chris13> I couldn't get Azureus working
<grazie> nraic: you've just been told by maxamillion that it isn't working on 64 bit
<chris13> I'm not max
<nraic> grazie, I thought it was only from the package manager
<chris13> but deluge or something like that works well
<grazie> chris13: I didn't say you were :)
<chris13> ok
<grazie> nraic: I'd also recommended deluge as a good client
<Prisoner_> trying to figure out how to get a faxmodem working, not having much luck
<chris13> I wish I could fix my screen problem
<tonyyarusso> !modem | Prisoner_
<ubotu> Prisoner_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<grazie> !deluge-torrent | nraic
<ubotu> nraic: deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1466 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<adcurtin> How can I repartition a usb stick from the terminal?
<chris13> "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<grazie> adcurtin: use cfdisk or fdisk
<grazie> chris13: does the desktop cd (live cd) work?
<j1mc> adcurtin, some of those hidden partitions on usb disks can be difficult to remove.  what grazie said should do the trick, though.
<chris13> haven't tried the CDs I made
<j1mc> !fdisk | adcurtin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris13> before I had a real hard time installing xubuntu
<chris13> I couldn't get graphics working
<chris13> and now it seems like the same problem
<j1mc> chris13, what kind of monitor and video card do you have?
<chris13> last time one of the devs remotely logged onto my machine and fixed it
<chris13> but he wouldn't tell me exactly what he did
<j1mc> chris13, woah . . . nice dev.
<grazie> chris13: what's changed since then?
<chris13> I have an nVidia 7800GT
<chris13> made by evga
<NkuMike> hey I just did a fresh install and now all i get is a grub loading please wait, error 18
<chris13> the monitor is some kind of 17 inch CRT
<chris13> not sure exactly what it is
<j1mc> chris13, does it have any sticker or anything on the back or sides that give it's specs?
<chris13> it is a gateway monitor I used from an old machine
<j1mc> chris13, can you look up the model number anywhere?
<chris13> I can tell you the model number
<chris13> give me 1 sec
<j1mc> NkuMike, tell me about your setup.  is it just one hard drive?
<chris13> model num: ev700aa
<NkuMike> yeah its a 400 gb ide hd
<j1mc> chris13, i take it that you're typing this from a different computer right now?
<chris13> manufactured may 2002
<chris13> nope
<chris13> only have 1 computer
<j1mc> NkuMike, do you have just one OS installed on that hard drive?
<NkuMike> yes
<chris13> using irssi
<j1mc> oh, ok.
<j1mc> chris13, let me see if i can look up your monitor's specs.
<chris13> ok
<chris13> thanks
<chris13> I know the horizontal and vertical rates
<chris13> HF: 30-69KHz
<chris13> VF: 50-120Hz
<Prisoner_> trying to get a modem working too, not much luck there either
<Prisoner_> it's a lucent winmodem
<j1mc> heh .. . chris13 i just went to look those up.  :)
<j1mc> chris13, have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<j1mc> when you get to select a video driver, select "nv"
<chris13> oh nv instead of nvidia?
<chris13> both are options
<j1mc> yes
<chris13> ok
<j1mc> nv is the free version.
<chris13> let me try that
<j1mc> hold on . l. .
<j1mc> hold on... :)
<j1mc> when you get towards the end, it will ask you if you want to do easy/simple (?), medium, or advanced configuration of your monitor.
<chris13> I did advanced last time
<j1mc> choose advanced, and plug in those horizontal and vertical refresh specs
<chris13> I did that
<chris13> would picking nvidia mess it up?
<chris13> or is it just that they are proprietary?
<j1mc> you can try nvidia once you get the regular nv driver working.
<chris13> ok
<j1mc> there are tutorials that will walk you through it.
<chris13> I'll try it with nv then
<vrkhans> if i am installing some software , and it ask for a path where to install, what is the good place to install it
<chris13> I need to quit to try it
<chris13> so I'll brb
<j1mc> ok, chris13 good luck.
<j1mc> hhhmmm vrkhans good question.  i should know this.  :)
<vrkhans> j1mc: i mean like in xp we have program files to install
<vrkhans> everything
<vrkhans> in linux
<nraic> Does any thing extra have to be done to enable port forwarding in linux, Mine are not work.
<j1mc> right . . .   i understand, vrkhans
<vrkhans> does there any specific place to install like that
<vrkhans> thansk
<j1mc> hold on . . . brb
<nraic> Any reason why port forwarding may not work under linux, nothings changed in the router and my ip is the same
<j1mc> nraic, sorry, i can't help you with that one.
<j1mc> :(
<nraic> np
<Darkkish> (20:03:06)_(mattyv) Darkkish: Try booting with noapic nolapic at boot prompt. F6, go along to the end of the line and add those, then press enter
<Darkkish> oops
<Darkkish> sorry, wrong thing
<Darkkish> XD
<vrkhans> j1mc: what about me :-)
<Darkkish> http://talkback.zdnet.com/5208-12355-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=31199&messageID=579806&start=43 <-- thats what i meant to paste
<ormiret> vrkhans: you should install in a subdirectory of something in the PATH environment variable, /usr/local/bin is a good option to keep it out of the way of the package manager.
<Darkkish> strangest article ever.
<j1mc> vrkhans, i'm looking ... hold on.  :)
* j1mc is still checking for vrkhans :)
<j1mc> vrkhans, this is third-party, non-package manager-installed software, right?
<j1mc> what are you trying to install?
<j1mc> it would go in /usr/local
<vrkhans> realpalyer
<j1mc> see the lsb filesystem hierarchy at http://refspecs.freestandards.org/LSB_3.1.0/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/execenvfhs.html
<j1mc> vrkhans, real player should be available in the repos.
<chris13> ok it did something interesting
<j1mc> you just need to enable the right repos.
<vrkhans> no it is no
<vrkhans> not
<chris13> it gave me the logon screen
<j1mc> chris13, what happened?
<vrkhans> i check synap
<chris13> and I logged in
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> vrkhans, check this link instead http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<chris13> and then it showed the wallpaper with a lot of line artifacts all over it and no panels and no icons and nothing but the mouse cursor
<Qew> vrkhans: make sure that the multiverse repo is selected, then you'll find it
<chris13> also ctrl+alt+f1 wouldn't work
<Qew> it's there in Multiverse
<chris13> I had to push the power button on my computer to reboot
<j1mc> chris13, do you have xfwm and xfce4-panel installed?
<chris13> well I'm getting to that
<j1mc> try installing xubuntu-desktop
<chris13> I just tried to install xubuntu-desktop
<j1mc> hmmm...
<chris13> and it found some errors
<chris13> errors with acpid-support
<chris13> and acpi-support
<j1mc> errors you say?  hmm
<chris13> I need to set it for noapic
<chris13> and nolapic
<chris13> but I'm not sure how
<ormiret> kernel options like noacpi shouldn't affect package installation, what were the errors?
* j1mc steps away to try google.
<maxamillion> chris13: i really think you are going to have to re-install ... you said earlier you did some updates and i think there is a conflict that doesn't seem to be resolving itself .... either re-install or do "sudo aptitude update" and then "sudo aptitude -f upgrade"
<maxamillion> and see if that works
<chris13> well max I tried that too
<maxamillion> this is starting to seem like a bigger issue than just your xorg.conf or the nvidia-glx package
<maxamillion> chris13: did you try it with the -f flag?
<chris13> but I had errors like this the first time I installed too
<chris13> so a fresh install won't fix it
<maxamillion> ohhhh
<chris13> otherwise I would
<maxamillion> yeah, then its an incompatibility with your hardware, and i think the boot: -noacpi would fix it
<chris13> and I need to put the cd in to do that or something?
<maxamillion> yeah, the livecd
<chris13> alright
<maxamillion> brb ... need food
<chris13> I have the regular cd and the alternate
<chris13> which one should I use?
<chris13> I used the alternate to get it partially installed the first time
<j1mc> chris13, i prefer the alternate cd if i know i'm going to do a straight install
<chris13> alright
<chris13> so boot from the cd or just try to run it now?
<j1mc> but i've installed xubuntu a bunch of times.  i would advise going that way if you're comfortable w/o the fancy graphics.
<chris13> well I'm not planning on reinstalling
<chris13> just setting a boot option
<j1mc> hmmm... i was just doing some checking on the noapic and nolapic thing (or whatever) that you just mentioend.
<chris13> oh?
<j1mc> i don't know how ot set boot options myself.  that's what i was checking.
<chris13> well let me know if you find anything potentially useful
<ormiret> chris13: you don't need the cd to set boot options you do that by editing the command in grub, either in the menu.lst or at the prompt when you first book.
<ormiret> *boot
<j1mc> ormiret, you've got it.  :)  you just add the parameters to the end of the kernel line in your grub menu list.
<chris13> so I need to edit grub?
<chris13> how do I do that?
<chris13> is there an option at that list where I pick my OS
<j1mc> first, make a copy of your current grub menu list . . .
<j1mc> do that by entering . . .
<ormiret> !bootoptions | chris13
<j1mc> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<ubotu> chris13: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chris13> I mean I can look up these urls with links2 but it isn't exactly convienient
<j1mc> ormiret, he's not entering this from a GUI.  :)
<j1mc> chris13, did you enter the command above, to back up grub?
<chris13> I will
<chris13> I have to quit this each time I want to try commands
<j1mc> ok, np
<chris13> only ctrl+alt+f1 works
<chris13> oh wait a minute
<chris13> the others seem to be working now
<chris13> before f2-f6 would show monitor out of scan range errors
<j1mc> after you back it up, enter sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris13> is nano better than pico?
<j1mc> look for a line that starts with boot: /boot/vmlinuz... and add "noapic nolapic" to the end
<chris13> I'm probably not skilled enough for vi
<j1mc> only enter it without the quotes
<j1mc> nano is pretty easy to use.
<j1mc> Ctrl-O will save your file.
<j1mc> Ctrl-X will exit nano
<chris13> ok
<chris13> ok I have backed up the file
<chris13> going to try editing it now
<j1mc> ok
<wheels3572> how do I tell what version of Xubuntu im running
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<crimsun> 6.06{,.1} == dapper; 6.10 == edgy; 7.04 == feisty
<chris13> ok believe it or not those 2 things were already there in the file
<wheels3572> ty
<wheels3572> really dumb question and I know it's very minimal but
<wheels3572> when I open up firefox
<wheels3572> it says xubuntu 6.06
<wheels3572> why dont it say 6.10
<wheels3572> im runnign 6.10
<crimsun> is your dist-upgrade complete?
<ormiret> chris13: try running the update again and tell us the errors are.
<maxamillion> wheels3572: its because we didn't have the man power to update the documentation ... that's our fault
<maxamillion> crimsun: the 6.10 install iso still have 6.06 docbook on it :(
<crimsun> right.
<chris13> alright
<chris13> hold on
<wheels3572> maxamillion, ok np :).  Are you part of the xubuntu team?
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i like to think of myself as a contributing community member
<wheels3572> maxamillion, works for me :)
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i don't do anything impressive like core development, but i help where and when i can
* maxamillion does devel ... just not for xubuntu ;)
<wheels3572> maxamillion, you do a great job :)
<wheels3572> maxamillion, ok lol gotcha
<chris13> when I run the upgrade command is there a switch to make it only do 1 page of output at a time?
<chris13> otherwise I can only see the last errors
<wheels3572> maxamillion, have you heard of the issue where when you save a file to desktop it doesn't show on desktop in xubuntu?
<ormiret> chris13: pipe the output to less with "| less" on the end of the command
<maxamillion> wheels3572: not personally ... it works on all of my machines
<maxamillion> wheels3572: actually ... let me double check
<chris13> ok
<wheels3572> maxamillion, See I made a txt document today and saved it to desktop and it's not showing there
<maxamillion> wheels3572: yeah, works here
<wheels3572> hmmmmmm
<maxamillion> wheels3572: strange ... uhmm, you sure xfce is managing the desktop?
<wheels3572> and this is a fresh install too
<wheels3572> maxamillion, no
<wheels3572> lol
<wheels3572> quite new tot aht
<wheels3572> quite new on most of this sorry
<maxamillion> wheels3572: Applications->Settings->Desktop Settings ... in there, there is a check box at the top that says "allow xfce to manage my desktop"
<maxamillion> wheels3572: make sure that is checked
<chris13> ok I did the | less thing and now typing makes my computer beep
<chris13> how do I exit from it to get back my prompt?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hit 'q'.
<wheels3572> done deal :)
<wheels3572> maxamillion, omg simple as that GRRRRRRRRRR at myself
<wheels3572> ty
<wheels3572> NOW I feel like an idiot
<wheels3572> cuz i been seeing that option a million times
<wheels3572> and never checked it
<maxamillion> wheels3572: no worries
<wheels3572> *thinks I will add max to my buddy list lol
<maxamillion> wheels3572: just make sure when you logout/restart/shut down you check "save session for next login" and it will make sure it holds the setting
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> wait ... buddy list in irc?
<wheels3572> sweet
<wheels3572> and I was being funny but yes unless you have Instant Messengers
<wheels3572> which if you do
<wheels3572> I have AIM, Yahoo and MSN
<maxamillion> i have aim and gTalk
<wheels3572> ok can you pm me?
<maxamillion> wheels3572: you should join the mailing lists!
<j1mc> maxamillion, do a lot of the xubuntu devs use gtalk?
<j1mc> yes, wheels.  :)
* j1mc thinks wheels3572 should join the mailing lists, too.:)
<wheels3572> what jlmc?
<maxamillion> j1mc: not sure, i just started using it because somerville32 and a couple other community members did
<wheels3572> what mailing lists where
<j1mc> maxamillion: i think i'll give it a try, too.
<maxamillion> wheels3572: http://www.xubuntu.org/help
<j1mc> maxamillion, i got an email from cody today.  he's leaving one hospital, being tranferred to another.  :(
<j1mc> i haven't asked what's wrong, but i hope he'll be ok.
<maxamillion> j1mc: yeah, he text messaged me about that :(
<maxamillion> j1mc: he said there isn't a net connection at the new one either
<j1mc> ah, suck!
<maxamillion> brb ... dog needs to go out
<chris13> package acpid is not configured yet
<chris13> package acpi-support is not configured yet
<chris13> package powermanagement-interface is not configured yet
<wheels3572> Joined
<chris13> errors encountered while processing:
<chris13> acpid
<chris13> acpi-support
<chris13> powermanagement-interface
<chris13> xubuntu-desktop
<j1mc> chris13, try entering "sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop" w/o the quotes
<chris13> ok
<j1mc> then enter sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ormiret> chris13: further back than that it should give you some idea what the errors were when it tries to configure them.
<maxamillion> back
<chris13> I can't see further back than that
<chris13> unless less is a file
<chris13> or you can tell me the keyboard shortcuts to see further back
<chris13> q was quit but I can't seem to do anything else
<ormiret> the arrow keys let you move around
<chris13> those weren't working
<chris13> maybe because part of it is to type y for yes and hit enter
<maxamillion> wheels3572: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdamMiller <--- my wiki page if you were by any chance curious :)
<wheels3572> Still tryign to honestly figure out wiki is lol
<ormiret> chris13: give apt-get a -y to get round that
<chris13> invalid operation a
<chris13> this is what I saw
* j1mc needs to take a break from the computer.  :(
* j1mc is t.i.red
<chris13> Do you want to continue[Y/n] ? Setting up acpid(1.0.4-5ubuntu4)...
<j1mc> chris13, good luck!!!  i hope this gets fixed soon.
<ormiret> sorry that was my fault, 'apt-get -y upgrade'
<chris13> *Loading ACPI modules... ESC[80G ^MESC[74G[ ok ] 
<chris13> *starting ACPI services... ESC[80G
<chris13> then a bunch of ~
<ormiret> chris13: was that a screenfull?
<chris13> subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned erroe code (1)
<chris13> nope
<chris13> smae dependency errors
<chris13> *same
<ormiret> I think this is trying to restart the userspace acpi stuff after it gets updated and failing since you have acpi switched off in the kernel - I don't think this is the same as your graphics problem.
<chris13> I have it switched off in the kernel?
<ormiret> you said noacpi was in your menu.lst - that tells the kernel to switch off acpi.
<chris13> ok
<chris13> well yes it is set in my menu.lst
<chris13> noapic nolapic
<chris13> would these problems go away if I got a new monitor?
<ormiret> possibly - your monitor might be picky about sync rates or your graphics card could be producing awkward rates.
<ormiret> what currently happens when you try to start X?
<chris13> what is the command for that?
<ormiret> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<ormiret> then ctrl-alt-F7
<ShiFTKey> is anyone here?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<ShiFTKey> hi
<icicled> yes/no/maybe
<ShiFTKey> i have a question abuot linux
<chris13> it said ok
<ShiFTKey> unrelated to ubuntu
<icicled> ok
<chris13> now I'm going to try the f7
<ShiFTKey> is it possible to create a linux router
<chris13> it shows the logon screen
<ShiFTKey> with internet connection sharing
<icicled> yes, why not
<chris13> but I bet it will freeze once I logon
<ShiFTKey> i have 5 nic cards installed
<ShiFTKey> on an old pc
<ShiFTKey> and i want to turn it into a router
<icicled> ShiFTKey, there's a galore of tutorials that show you how to do that
<tonyyarusso> ShiFTKey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing, I think
<ShiFTKey> well
<ShiFTKey> not exactly
<rvega> cellofellow: hi!!!
<rvega> remember me?
<cellofellow> yeah
<rvega> i solve my problem...
<cellofellow> I can't remember what I helped you with.
<rvega> gparted don't see my existents partitions
<rvega> remember now?
<cellofellow> oh, yes
<rvega> two words! overlapping partitions
<cellofellow> weird
<cellofellow> so, how'd you fix it?
<rvega> only fix is repartition
<rvega> :-(
<cellofellow> :(
<rvega> in some install of linux
<cellofellow> so, how did that happen anyway?
<cellofellow> oh
<chris13_> ok yeah I tried logging in and I couldn't do anything except move the mouse along
<rvega> sorry some install of win
<chris13_> *around
<chris13_> I had to reboot my machine
<rvega> you can create extended partitions or something like this
<rvega> is like a virtual partition
<cellofellow> chris13: sounds like X froze or something.
<rvega> used for big disk
<chris13_> there was no icons or panels or anything
<rvega> disks
<cellofellow> chris13: does alt+f2 work?
<chris13_> there was only the mouse cursor and the wallpaper
<chris13_> no
<chris13_> nothing worked when I logged in
<ormiret> chris13_: create a new user and try logging in as that.
<chris13_> alright how do I do that?
<cellofellow> rvega: yeah, only four primary partitions can be made per disk, but you can make an extended partition and put more logical partitions inside that.
<rvega> with this schema
<rvega> gparted detect two partitions in the same
<rvega> place
<rvega> and fail;
<ormiret> chris13_: 'sudo adduser new_user_name'
<rvega> if you run sudo gparted /dev/hda... the error is showed in terminal
<chris13_> oh no
<rvega> "Can't overlapping partitions"
<chris13_> now ctrl+alt+f2 and all the others except f7 and f1 show monitor out of range errors
<rvega> is reported like a bug in gnome and ubuntu
<rvega> but both say tahat is not a bug
<chris13_> ok let me try logging on as a new user
<rvega> cellofellow: thanks for your help!
<chris13_> ok logging on as a second user gave almost the same errors except you could see a grey bar where the panel should be with lots of graphical errors on it
<ormiret> looks like graphics problems then - change the driver to 'vesa' in your xorg.conf
<chris13_> well I have a fairly modern GPU
<chris13_> is it really the graphics drivers that are the problem?
<chris13_> there are other options in xorg.conf
<chris13_> I'm not sure what to set all the options to
<maxamillion> chris13_: i would vote graphics problem and agree with ormiret about switching to vesa
<chris13_> ok
<chris13_> be back again soon
<chris13> well I somehow fixed it
<chris13> I ran every command like 6 times
<maxamillion> lol
<chris13> don't know which ones did it
<chris13> apt-get autoremove might have helped
<chris13> or else dpkg --configure -a
<chris13> wish I knew why ctrl+alt+[f2 - f6]  are out of monitor range though
<chris13> how do I remove a user?
<icicled> userdel
<chris13> ok
<icicled> my older ati card did that, when X would start, it would render the real TTY (ctr-alt-{f1-f6}) useless, i couldn't see anything in them
<chris13> did you ever find a fix?
<chris13> and on mine f1 works
<chris13> so does anyone know how to fix that?
<BFTD> !jade
<ubotu> jade: James Clark's DSSSL Engine. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 908 kB
<cellofellow> Windows 9x really, really, really sucks.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: not true ... win98se was tollerable ... better than winME anyways
<cellofellow> this is winME.
<maxamillion> yeah... winME is garbage
<cellofellow> I've been trying to talk my parents into buying a used copy of W2K, if they insist on Windows.
<cellofellow> This Samba printing just sucks. I get it all rosy set up and then Windows decides it can't find the server name even though it is right there and it can access it.
<cellofellow> I wish winME could use IPP instead.
<cellofellow> W2K can. What's the deal here anyways?
<maxamillion> win2kpro was the best window OS ever
<maxamillion> windows*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *cough*
<gunny01> he said best windows
<maxamillion> yeah ... ironic statement i know
* bur[n] er preferred xp to 2k, but to each their own
* bur[n] er prefers ubuntu to xp
<cellofellow> I never used either.
<cellofellow> which is why I'm having huge problems.
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: 2k was posix based ... that's the only thing i liked about it
* bur[n] er refuses debate and moves on to how cool ubuntu and beryl are ;)
<maxamillion> lol
<malnilion_> Meh, beryl is still a lil' buggy for my taste.
<malnilion_> Whole new set of debates here :P
<bur[n] er> i hear that about buggy... it's flawless here on an nvidia fx 6200
<bur[n] er> as of 0.2.0 it's stellar
<malnilion> Well, it's definitely crashed on me semi-recently
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: wanna see beryl put to shame with a non 3d app?
<malnilion> I'm still at the point where I won't use it if I'm doing something important.
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT89IOci5FA&mode=related&search=
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: as soon as that is in the repos, i will be happy
* bur[n] er is happy with beryl... xfce's new compositing is impressive too
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: yeah, beryl is cool... i got bored with it though
<bur[n] er> maxamillion, so what is that voodoo?
<maxamillion> bur[n] er: no ... metisse :)
<maxamillion> brb, dog needs to go out
* bur[n] er understands doggies... have a good night, i'm off
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can get Metisse, if you're willing to migrate to Mandriva linux.
* bur[n] er is not
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: heh ... negative
<maxamillion> mandriva is up there on my list with windows
<chris13> ok I have a question
<magic_ninja> is there a repo for the latest version of wine
<chris13> if I installed a .deb package and got a broken dependency can I fix it manually somehow?
<magic_ninja> yea
<magic_ninja> or u can do it automatically
<magic_ninja> apt-get autoremove
<chris13> libwxbase2.6-0
<chris13> well i want to make it work
<magic_ninja> then find the proper version of the dependency u need and install it
<chris13> there is no proper version
<chris13> I thought I had the dependency installed
<chris13> I installed it with the package manager
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: WineHQ maintains a repository of their own, if that's what you're looking for.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<cellofellow> does Windows 2000 SP4 have built-in anti-piracy stuff?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...
<magic_ninja> is it wise to do that?
<magic_ninja> i mean use the repo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: It should work.  It's targetted at Ubuntu, and provides only Wine, anyway.
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: yeah, that works ... i download from there to get wine on my amd64 box
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe: and apt-get will select latest version automatically
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<maxamillion> aptitude preferably, but yes ... apt is smart like that
<chris13> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libwxbase2.6-0"
<chris13> :(
<magic_ninja> chris13: run sudo apt-get update
<magic_ninja> see if your sources are up to date
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info libwxbase2.6-0 edgy
<ubotu> libwxbase2.6-0: wxBase library (runtime) - non-GUI support classes of wxWidgets toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.3.2.1.5ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<chris13> It is a .deb package
<magic_ninja> chris13: run sudo apt-get update
<chris13> trying to get code::blocks working
<chris13> I just ran that
<magic_ninja> did you get an error
<chris13> not when updating
<chris13> but when running the package
<magic_ninja> then make sure you have all of your sources
<magic_ninja> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magic_ninja> use that to paste me the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<magic_ninja> */etc/apt-get/sources.list
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wait, this package that's complaining about a missing dependency - did you install it through apt?
<chris13> no
<chris13> I didn't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Apt will handle dependencies for you.  dpkg won't.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can install the missing dep through apt, e.g: `sudo apt-get install libwxbase2.6-0`, if you have the universe repository enabled.
<chris13> so do I need to undo what I did?
<maxamillion> dpkg will check them but not handle them
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, just installing the missing dependency will solve your problems.
<chris13> or will doing it the right way just overwrite it so it will work?
<chris13> ok
<chris13> great
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe: i think that's his problem, is he doesn't have the all his repos set up right
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: Could be... we'll find out soon.
<maxamillion> lol
<magic_ninja> what do i know, i'm just a loley newb
<chris13> Alright so I have this .deb file on my desktop
* maxamillion is a noob as well
<chris13> I'm in the terminal and I navigated to the desktop folder
<chris13> how do I install this thing?
<maxamillion> chris13: right click the .deb file on the desktop
<magic_ninja> maxamillion: wait
<magic_ninja> chris13: havn't you already done this and gotten an error
<maxamillion> chris13: and chose "install with <i forget what its called>"
<chris13> I just double clicked it the first time
<magic_ninja> chris13: did you get the contents of your /etc/apt-get/sources.list file?
<chris13> not yet
<chris13> I'll get that for you
<magic_ninja> chris13: then go ahead and get me that so i can see if u got your repos enabled
<chris13> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10859/
<chris13> hope that is the right file
<chris13> it was in apt not apt-get/
<chris13> there was no apt-get folder
<maxamillion> yeah
<maxamillion> apt-get is a frontend to apt
<maxamillion> well, no
<maxamillion> that's false
<magic_ninja> lol
<maxamillion> apt-get is a utility that uses apt
<magic_ninja> try wat nickel said
<magic_ninja> sudo apt-get install libwxbase2.6-0
<chris13> it said it was already the newest version
<magic_ninja> shouldn't be getting a dependency error then
<chris13> well then how do I install the thing?
<chris13> is there a better way than just double clicking?
<magic_ninja> not sure man
<magic_ninja> you can use the command line of the graphical frontend
<magic_ninja> i can't remember what its called but its the name of the program that you install by doing it graphically
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dpkg? ^_^
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe: thought so but i didn't wanna give the wrong name :-)
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe: you always make me look stupid lol
<magic_ninja> sudo dpkg -i <filename> i believe
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: there is a GUI that uses dpkg to install packages that aren't in the repo but will install unresolved dependencies with apt-get
<PuMpErNiCkLe> maxamillion: Interesting - what's it called?
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: i forget ... lemme find out, just a moment
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<chris13> yeah because that is what I need
<maxamillion> !gdebi
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 680 kB
<magic_ninja> !jack
<maxamillion> :)
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: gdebi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cool.
<maxamillion> yeah, i thought so
<chris13> very cool
<chris13> especially if it works
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.  Working properly is essential.
<chris13> now how do I start it?
<chris13> lol
<maxamillion> brb ... dog needs to go out
<chris13> oh that is what double clicking does
<chris13> I was using gdebi the whole time
<chris13> I guess the package is just busted then
<chris13> I'm in 64 bit Xubuntu
<chris13> what do you suppose the chances of getting CDT with Eclipse working will be?
<chris13> with gcj is possible
<chris13> so far I haven't had any luck getting a reasonable development environment up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It shouldn't be a problem - it's been packaged for AMD64.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !info eclipse-cdt edgy
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<chris13> I tried it already
<chris13> no luck
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is that what was just being worked on, or was that earlier?
<chris13> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is that the .dev you were just trying to install?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/dev/deb/
<maxamillion> chris13: download eclipse from their website, the eclipse package in ubuntu is borked
<chris13> yup
<chris13> I was reading about a few people who have gotten it working
<chris13> I'm going to do it tomorrow
<chris13> I need to sleep
<chris13> thanks for the help everyone
<maxamillion> chris13: anytime
<chris13> I actually learned a lot from messing up my system and fixing it
<maxamillion> chris13: if you get it working from the package, let me know ... i spent many hours and gave up ... the one from eclipse.org works like a charm though
<chris13> the package I was trying to install just now was for the nightly build of code::blocks
<chris13> the eclipse one I gave up on much earlier today
<chris13> that happened right before I lost my graphics
<maxamillion> chris13: if you like a quick hack and go devel environment install geany
<chris13> eclipse would be nice though because I do program in java occasionally even though I'm mostly a c++ man
<maxamillion> !geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 3664 kB
<chris13> yeah I had geany
<maxamillion> chris13: i use geany for almost all of my coding
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<chris13> it isn't bad
<chris13> I'm just going to be having some very large projects soon
<chris13> I'm going to be coding a game engine
<maxamillion> chris13: oh cool cool
<maxamillion> chris13: yeah, large projects need eclipse in my opinion
<chris13> unfortunately I grew up on Windows
<chris13> I'm trying to get comfortable on Linux
<chris13> I'm going to be using SDL and openGL
<maxamillion> well, welcome and hopefully your transition won't be too painful
<maxamillion> openGL is awesome
<chris13> honestly Xubuntu is very user friendly
<chris13> I'm very pleased
<maxamillion> glad to hear it
<magic_ninja> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxamillion> chris13: i've been a fan of xfce for some time, gnome is nice but it just has too much going on ... xfce is a good balance of features and light weight in my opinion, which makes it good for my use
<chris13> how do you whisper people in irc?
<chris13> is it /w or something?
<cellofellow>  /msg
<chris13> ok
<chris13> thanks
<maxamillion> chris13: you've played warcraft before haven't you ;)
<chris13> ok goodnight everyone
<magic_ninja> how you spell multiverse right?
<hyper_ch> good morning
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: multiverse
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: just like you spelled it
<maxamillion> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<maxamillion> :O
<maxamillion> :)
<magic_ninja> then i'm so dumb i outsmart myself
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> if you want to put it that way
<cellofellow> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> read that already
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you need the swat port?
<cellofellow> it's 901
<cellofellow> how do I start it though?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you need to enable root
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> did that already
<hyper_ch> did you add the following line to inetd.conf?
<hyper_ch>   swat 	stream 	tcp 	nowait.400	root 	/usr/sbin/swat 	swat
<cellofellow> it's not running though, and it doesn't put a startup script in /etc/init.d
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> that's how then
<hyper_ch> there's a space between 400 and root
<hyper_ch> wait
<hyper_ch> wrong
<cellofellow> it's actually already there.
<cellofellow> what port is it then?
<hyper_ch> inetd is for older setup
<cellofellow> got it. port 400
<hyper_ch> we wave to use xinetd
<cellofellow> never mind the 400 thing
<hyper_ch> (1) Add to /etc/services:    swat 	901/tcp			#SWAT
<hyper_ch> again with a tab between tcp and #
<hyper_ch> (2) add to /etc/xinted.conf   the following line if it's not there:      includedir /etc/xinetd.d
<hyper_ch> (3) create the file  /etc/xinted.d/swat
<hyper_ch> (4) add the following content to that swat file:   http://phpfi.com/216762
<hyper_ch> (5) restart xinetd:    sudo service xinetd restart
<hyper_ch> (6) browse to http://localhost:901 and login as root
<cellofellow> josh@scamper:~$ sudo service xinetd restart
<cellofellow> sudo: service: command not found
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: ^^
<maxamillion> #debian is sooooo offtopic right now
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: then reboot :)
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: or /etc/init.d/xinted restart
<hyper_ch> resp. sudo /etc ....
<cellofellow> xinetd not even installed
<cellofellow> ok, I need to add swat to xinetd again.
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: ?
<cellofellow> you there?
<cellofellow> hyper_ch: I lost your instructions on swat and xinetd. can you please repeat?
<maxamillion> 02:43 < hyper_ch> (1) Add to /etc/services:    swat I901/tcpIII#SWAT
<maxamillion> 02:43 < hyper_ch> again with a tab between tcp and #
<maxamillion> 02:44 < hyper_ch> (2) add to /etc/xinted.conf   the following line if it's not  there:      includedir /etc/xinetd.d
<maxamillion> 02:44 < hyper_ch> (3) create the file  /etc/xinted.d/swat
<maxamillion> 02:45 < hyper_ch> (4) add the following content to that swat file:    http://phpfi.com/216762
<maxamillion> 02:46 < hyper_ch> (5) restart xinetd:    sudo service xinetd restart
<maxamillion> 02:46 < hyper_ch> (6) browse to http://localhost:901 and login as root
<maxamillion> cellofellow: is that what you wanted?
<cellofellow> yup
<maxamillion> k
<cellofellow> gah, still not working
<cellofellow> what's a simple graphical samba configurator?
<maxamillion> yast2
<cellofellow> hehe
<maxamillion> its sad but true ... i haven't found anything that will config samba as easily as yast
<BFTD> HAHA
<maxamillion> ?
<BFTD> they're coming out with a firefox add-on that'll configure samba
<maxamillion> nice
<maxamillion> that's pretty sweet
<BFTD> yea
<maxamillion> firefox: the OS to bridge all other OSs
<BFTD> yeah
<maxamillion> errr "web browser"
<cellofellow> vim worked. :)
<BFTD> maxamillion isn't it like 4 there?
<maxamillion> BFTD: 4:17 ... yes
<maxamillion> cellofellow: should it not have?
<cellofellow> no, just I resorted to vim in the end, instead of gui.
<cellofellow> I wish I could get the Windows 98 samba printing working.
* BFTD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( BFTD ) | Since: ( Sunday, March 18, 2007. 01:46:18 ) Xlack v2.1
<robinlinth> How to get the new Xfce 4.4 on Edgy>?
<TheSheep_> robinlinth: from xfce.org
<robinlinth> packaged?
<TheSheep_> robinlinth: or upgrade to feisty
<robinlinth> no way .
<TheSheep_> not packaged, but there is an installer
<robinlinth> so first i should remove the old one, download the installer and install the new one?
<TheSheep_> robinlinth: you can install the new one in a different directory than the old one -- then you don't need to uninstall
<robinlinth> TheSheep_, That leaves mess.
<TheSheep_> robinlinth: well, installing xfce 4.4 on edgy is a mess already -- edgy was tested with the beta version of xfce that comes with it, any other version is on your own risk
<robinlinth> oh...
<robinlinth> but xfce 4.4 is more stable...
<slayer|uni_> hi
<slayer|uni_> somebody here with time for me and my small problem? ;)
<TheSheep_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slayer|uni_> ^^
<slayer|uni_> i have 2 monitors (exactly the same modell) on an nvidia geforxe 6600, one on the analog output one one the digital. i want to use them in dual view. i wrote both settings for the monitors in the xorg.conf and tried first to use xinerama (only to see if both are working). the analog one works right but the digital gets no signal. i used the values for horizontal and vertival sync from the manufacturers datasheet
<slayer|uni_> shall i c&p the parts of my xorg.conf here?
<TheSheep_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slayer|uni_> ^^
<TheSheep_> slayer|uni_: but I don't think I know enough about twinview to help you
<slayer|uni_> i will do that
<slayer|uni_> hm
<TheSheep_> slayer|uni_: best wait for someone else or look at the http://forums.ubuntu.com
<slayer|uni_> i will try it (i searched till now only in the wiki and the forum of ubuntuusers.de)...
<robinlinth> How to uninstall the Xubuntu version of Xfce completely so i can install the new version with the installer?
<slayer|uni_> here my xorg.conf (if somebody can help me) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10884/
<robinlinth> How to uninstall the Xubuntu version of Xfce completely so i can install the new version with the installer?
<juanjo> hi
<pzler>  i'm now running xubuntu, what files do i need to download to get a full kubuntu aswell?
<grazie> pzler: instal kubuntu-desktop using your package manager of choice
<pzler> hmm i was searching for kde packages. pretty dumb of me
<pzler> got it now thanks
<grazie> np
<chris13> well I'm about to install eclipse
<chris13> they gave me eclipse as a .tar.gz file
<chris13> so what do I do with that?
<frojnd> one w
<frojnd> q*
<frojnd> is xubuntu supported by beryl?
<frojnd> and where is any good tutorial for nvida users and xubuntu to install beryl
<chris13> yes it is supported
<reaVer> frojnd: disable AIGlx, enable composite from nvidia
<reaVer> (view the nvidia manual for that)
<reaVer> and then just install beryl
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris13: Is there an 'install.sh' or similarly named script in the .tar.gz?
<frojnd> reaVer: maybe u have link?
<chris13> I'm not exactly sure how to install eclipse
<reaVer> frojnd: no I don't:P
<chris13> maybe
<chris13> let me check
<reaVer> frojnd: nvidia documentation is usually found in /usr/share/doc/
<chris13> doesn't seem to be one
<grazie> chris13: .gz files are associated with gunzip, .tar files are associated with tar, so...
<grazie> chris13: gunzip eclipse.tar.gz
<grazie> chris13: tar -xvf eclipse.tar
<reaVer> err
<chris13> should I move it where I want it first?
<reaVer> tar zxvf eclipse.tat.gz
<grazie> chris13: it this can easily be done
<reaVer> grazie: tar supports gzip and bzip2 (de)compression
<grazie> chris13: in one step as reaVer shows....but read up and understand
<chris13> yup
<chris13> it is doing 2 steps at once
<grazie> yes
<reaVer> z is for gzip compression
<reaVer> j is for bzip2 compression
<grazie> yes
<reaVer> x is extract
<reaVer> v is verbose
<reaVer> f is force(overwrite everything)
<chris13> it is eclipse
<chris13> where is the recommended place to put it?
<reaVer> /usr/local/src
<chris13> ok
<reaVer> eclipse will by default be installed into /usr/local(like every package)
<grazie> chris13: the tar ball will come with configure, make, make install which will handle this for you
<reaVer> not with make and make install:P
<reaVer> and the configure script would be missing some times too
<reaVer> sometimes there is no configure script but an autogen script
<grazie> reaVer: yes...being a little pedantic
<reaVer> after running that you can configure, configure generates makefiles
<reaVer> make uses those makefiles to execute commands(compile)
<reaVer> make without an argument does default, which usually is equalivent to make all
<reaVer> make install everything into prefix dir(which is usually /usr/local unless told otherwise during configure)
<chris13> I got a ton of errors
<chris13> No such file or directory
<reaVer> that's the usual start
<reaVer> :P
<reaVer> put it in a pastebin, grazie prolly knows what's wrong:P
<chris13> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10894/
<chris13> that was all the output I could get
<Taxman> anyone know of a boot floppy that will let me boot from a USB cd-rom if my bios doesn't see it?
<ephemeros> hey \m/
<Taxman> howdy
<gerro> anyone know how to remove the transparency and whitespace as well as change the color of xfce desktop icons?
<ephemeros> gerro: what whitespace?
<gerro> well by default it has this light blue color surrounding the text of icons on the desktop
<ephemeros> aha, i don't know how could that be changed
<gerro> well the blue clashes with my background and the transparency isn't too light on resources
<reaVer> chris13: do you have permission in the directory you're trying to untar?
<gerro> ephemeros: do you know of any config files where it might be listed?
<ephemeros> check...
<ephemeros>  /home/user/.config
<ephemeros> than ./xfce4
<ephemeros> never tried to do that, though
<TheSheep_> gerro: if you can change it, then it'd rather be in the gtk theme
<TheSheep_> gerro: the xfce wiki has some hints on that, I think
<gerro> is that under .gconf?
<TheSheep_> gerro: no, xfce doesn't use gconf
<TheSheep_> gerro: gconf is a gnome thing
<gerro> oh ok
<ephemeros> try /home/user/.config/xfce4
<gerro> under .config there is a gtk-2.0
<gerro> ah ephemeros i think I see it
<gerro> under /desktop in there
<chris13> oh I probably forgot the sudo
<chris13> oops
<gerro> thx for the help
<ephemeros> gerro: try there, i didn't find anything
<ephemeros> np
<chris13> ok it seems to have worked much better now
<Taxman> chris13: did you get your X windows back yet?
<chris13> yes I got my X windows back
<Taxman> excellent
<gerro> ephemeros: well it just has icon  names and positions in that file nvm
<chris13> there is an eclipse folder now
<chris13> it has a startup.jar in it
<ephemeros> gerro: i saw that, too :)
<j1mc_away> chris13, wow.  finally.  :)  i'm glad things are working
<chris13> I don't have the jvm installed yet though
<ephemeros> don't have time to research now, sorry
<gerro> mousepad /home/user/.config/mcs_settings/desktop.xml
<gerro> found it!
<chris13> so what do I do now that I have extracted eclipse?
<gerro> chris13: you mentioned jvm? are you trying to compile something with java?
<chris13> I'm trying to get eclipse with CDT working
<chris13> eclipse uses java
<Laibsch> I am trying to get my computer to support squashfs.  squashfs-tools is installed, but "cat /proc/filesystems|grep squash" still does not show anything.  Anybody got this working?
<chris13> I mostly just want a stable environment for large c++ projects
<chris13> I also code in java sometimes too though
<gerro> well I use anjuta ide
<gerro> but kwrite is nice
<chris13> I'd really like to get eclipse working
<chris13> I just don't know what the next step in the process is
<chris13> I just extracted it from the .tar.gz
<gerro> grab it off synaptic?
<chris13> no the one off of synaptic is busted
<chris13> doesn't work for amd64 edgy eft
<chris13> The latest version from sun is supposed to work though
<chris13> so that is what I got
<gerro> *cringe* amd64 is such a pain
<frojnd> Are the newest drivers in the default repositorys ?
<frojnd> for nvida..
<frojnd> nvidia*
<gerro> my nvidia are working great and those are what I use
<frojnd> I have gerorce fx 5500
<frojnd> what packages do I have to isntall to work this card properly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: The 9xxx series, you mean?
<frojnd> I mean fx 5500
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I meant the driver...
<chris13> he has an older card
<gerro> frojnd: could grab copy from nvidia site and do ctrl alt f1 then tell gdm to stop and install that driver
<gerro> but keep a copy around since if kernel updates you have to reinstall
<gerro> and if it gives error on x server restart then use the backup it generates, you also need xorg development files
<chris13> so no one knows what to do after you extract something?
<frojnd> aren't those driveres in this package: nvidia-glx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris13: The newer driver provides updated features even for older cards.
<gerro> chris13: lol do ./configure in that directory
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: On Edgy, that will have the latest 8xxx driver.  On Feisty, it has almost the latest 9xxx version.
<gerro> chris13: if it says your missing anything then install that and do ./configure again until your satisfied then compile with make and do sudo su to become root then do make install to install it systemwide
<frojnd> PuMpErNiCkLe: so ur telling me the newest drivers aren't for my card?
<frojnd> that's just dummy..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: They'll work with your card.
<gerro> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The driver version number and the card number have nothing to do with each other.
<frojnd> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok, so what packages do I have to install
<chris13> there is a config.ini file
<chris13> is that what I need?
<gerro> frojnd: if the default package from repository doesn't work then watch what it installs or uninstalls and grab those as dependencies for the nvidia driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: nvidia-glx will do it.
<frojnd> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok
<chris13> am I supposed to be in the eclipse directory?
<gerro> chris13: just type ./configure exactly
<chris13> there is a configuration directory in that
<frojnd> PuMpErNiCkLe: do I have to copy xorg,conf before I install drivers?
<chris13> I did type that
<gerro> then type make
<chris13> ./configure: No such file or directory
<PuMpErNiCkLe> frojnd: Once the driver's installed, run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`.  It'll prompt you for a bunch of information about your system, including which video driver you want to use.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It'll also make a backup of xorg.conf, just to be safe.
<gerro> frojnd: don't listen to him those configurations will most likely f' you over
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerro: errr... no.
<frojnd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg: this command is f000
<gerro> if you want to change stuff just edit the default xorg.conf
<frojnd> it fucks my keyboard
<frojnd> I tryed to do this before..
<chris13> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<frojnd> (sorry for language)
<gerro> chris13: you don't need to be root to do that so no sudo and its not a command
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerro: It does exactly what you tell it to do, and it lists helpful options.  Choosing the wrong one will mess up your system as much as manually writing the wrong option in xorg.conf.
<chris13> I tried it both ways
<gerro> chris13: if you can't do ./configure then just run make and if you can't do that then get gcc
<chris13> sudo and no sudo
<gerro> PuMpErNiCkLe: but if you go to xorg.conf from the beginning it has information in remarks there and already set entries
<chris13> wouldn't there need to be a make file somewhere?
<frojnd> PuMpErNiCkLe: gerro: It does exactly what you tell it to do, and it lists helpful options.  Choosing the wrong one will mess up your system as much as manually writing the wrong option in xorg.conf. NOT TRUE
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gerro: Yeah, that works too.  But using the reconfigure tool doesn't inherently mess up the configuratino file.
<frojnd> I tryed to set my keyboard dozen times..
<frojnd> and everytime it was mixed up
<frojnd> I st layout si
<frojnd> but still it was us
<gerro> it does mess it up if he already has backup or can't find it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/configuratino/configuration/
<gerro> use the reconfigure tool if you crash xorg
<frojnd> I will try to install nvidia-glx
<frojnd> gerro: what do u mean with reconfigure tool
<frojnd> if my xorg crasges I can't get into GUI
<gerro> nvm
<frojnd> only non gui
<frojnd> and I have to replace xorg.conf
<gerro> yeah then use that configure tool he spoke of or edit xorg.conf on another computer
<chris13> so um..doesn't make require a makefile?
<gerro> chris13: if that is not working then you have a binary file and do ./ on everything until something executes
<frojnd> downloading in progress pray it will work
<gerro> frojnd: hmm I think there was a script I used to fix everything up by default but can't remember if it worked or not
<gerro> there is this great script for setting up wine on xubuntu though, I always keep a spare of that
<chris13> ok check out this thread https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<chris13> down near the bottom looks like exactly what I want to do
<chris13> just use deluge instead of azureus
<frojnd> ok I've installed nvidia-glx
<frojnd> how can I check if drivers work?
<frojnd> I must something to to enable those packages..
<frojnd> becouse nothing happens when I ctrl + alt + backspace
<chris13> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chris13> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<chris13> something like that might help
<Stu_2> hello.  How does one figure out which tty# belongs to the serial port?
<frojnd> arh: I've installed nvidia-glx and than restart x and than sudo nvidia-xconfig
<frojnd> but still there isn't any nvidia logo
<frojnd> as it should be..
<TheSheep_> frojnd: I think the logo can be disabled with 'nologo' option
<frojnd> anyone please
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx
<frojnd> but there isn't any driveres really installed
<chris13> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<chris13> you could try that
<chris13> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<frojnd> what is gdm?
<chris13> IDK
<chris13> but I had a problem like yours and that is what they told me to do
<chris13> it tries to start the x server I think
<ephemeros> gdm = the display server installed by default
<ephemeros> ...i think
<chris13> sounds right
<chris13> it worked for me
<grazie> gdm = gnome desktop manager ... self explanatory
<chris13> so will that possibly fix his problem?
<chris13> ok I just added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed universe main multiverse restricted to my sources.list
<chris13> I'm trying to follow the instructions near the end on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<grazie> chris13: is that q for me? what problem?
<frojnd> :(
<chris13> frojnd was having problems with his graphics
<frojnd> after I did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chris13> I told him to try a few commands
<frojnd> something went wrong
<chris13> what did it tell you?
<frojnd> that something is wrong with settings
<frojnd> and after I fix i don't know whichh settings I can restart GDM
<frojnd> so I had to backaup my xorg
<chris13> what driver do you pick when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chris13> nvidia?
<frojnd> yes
<frojnd> no..
<frojnd> I haven't try this command
<frojnd> cos it doesn't work for me
<cheeseboy> can someone help me make an iso?
<frojnd> it f** my keyboard layout..
<chris13> don't use autodetect for the keyboard then
<chris13> just specify it manually when it asks you
<frojnd> I tryed this way either..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cheeseboy: From what?  A cd, or a selection of files?
<frojnd> no luck either..
<chris13> what keyboard do you have?
<frojnd> logitech
<frojnd> 104
<frojnd> don't know the model
<chris13> ps/2 or USB?
<frojnd> aha, model y-sz49
<frojnd> ot's ps/2
<frojnd> it's*
<cheeseboy> PuMpErNiCkLe:, a folder
<cheeseboy> i need to make it bootable
<cheeseboy> its win98 install files
<chris13> I wonder if the mouse selection is messing up your keyboard somehow
<chris13> maybe it thinks your keyboard is your mouse
<frojnd> hm
<hyper_ch> hiho
<frojnd> it something like this when I try y it writes z
<frojnd> and when I try  it writes [
<chris13> are you sure it is 104 keys?
<frojnd> yes I count it 3 times
<cheeseboy> PuMpErNiCkLe , can you help me out?
<frojnd> just buttons not buttons for volume up down, favorites...
<chris13> strange
<frojnd> if u know what I mean?
<frojnd> yes..
<chris13> have you ever gotten your keyboard working?
<frojnd> ofcoruse
<frojnd> by default
<chris13> what did you do that time?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cheeseboy: mkisofs/genisoimg can make bootable isos.  The 'bootable' part for win98 is the part I'm not sure about.
<chris13> oh by default
<frojnd> chris: when I install :)
<cheeseboy> ugh..
<chris13> there is one part when you run that xorg config command that asks you if you want to write the default section to the config file
<chris13> what do you choose there?
<frojnd> both ways
<frojnd> yes and no
<chris13> well what if you save the keyboard section of the file somewhere
<chris13> use the command to try to fix your graphics and just copy the keyboard stuff over to the new file
<chris13> might be hard to do with a messed up keyboard though
<sm7> hi
<sm7> enyone try ltsp + xubuntu?
<dick13> Is this working?
<dick13> ool, i peeps
<dick13> c
<dick13> Damn keyboard
<clarklinux> hey -- I'm trying to install edgey eft on a ppc (new world powerbook g3) but during the network configuration step, it fails and does not explain why it does so. Can anyone help?
<dick13> Hi peeps! I'm an Ubuntu newbie, but can see that Xubuntu is a better choice for my box. How do I get it out of the installation package?
<dick13> I'm on a P3 @550MegHz & 256Mbts RAM, wih Ubuntu 6.06 installed from the CD distribution.
<detrak> hi
<dick13> Please assume no knowledge of command-lines, shell, etc.
<dick13> detrak I think were on our own in here:-(
<detrak> I just got xubuntu yesterday and I'm trying to set it up. Have an nvidia card and am trying to install the driver but it keeps telling me that x server is running
<clarklinux> hey -- I'm trying to install edgey eft on a ppc (new world powerbook g3) but during the network configuration step, it fails and does not explain why it does so. Can anyone help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dick13: Are you trying to install xubuntu from an Xubuntu cd, or from the online repositories?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> detrak: Installing the nvidia.com driver will require you to stop the xserver while it installs.
<slow-motion> hallo
<dick13> From the CD. I only have a dial-up @ home.
<detrak> lol ok how can i do that? new to *nix a friend told me I needed to get xubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dick13: Do you have an Xubuntu cd, or just the Ubuntu one?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (They are separate.)
<dick13> JUst the Ubuntu distro.
<clarklinux> hey grazie
<clarklinux> i went to gentoo
<clarklinux> and installed it
<clarklinux> took me aout 5 hours haha
<clarklinux> and then I decided that I wanted xubuntu instead
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dick13: You'd need to get the Xubuntu cd, then, or take your computer somewhere where you can easily download a few hundred MB of data.
<clarklinux> and I am trying to do the mini iso cd thing, but it keeps failing at the configure the network step. how do I find out what's wrong?
<grazie> clarklinux: dedicated,,,,erm you've got a few choices
<clarklinux> grazie: i did the alt f4 thing or whatever to see the output, and it said something about a missing file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> detrak: Easier, perhaps, to install nvidia-glx from the repository.  If you're sure you want the setup provided by nvidia.com, though, you can switch to a console by pressing ctrl + alt + F1 and stop the xserver by logging in and running `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`.
<grazie> clarklinux: you could install xubuntu from the the gentoo cd
<clarklinux> how?
<grazie> clarklinux: or we could try to solved xubuntu network problem
<clarklinux> grazie: i'd rather go with the ladder
<clarklinux> *latter
<grazie> clarklinux: not exactly sure how....but it can be done :)
<detrak> Pumpernickle: is the nvidia-glx about the same thing?
<clarklinux> grazie: do you know where I can go for help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> detrak: For more information on this, see...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grazie> clarklinux: did you think about wiping the disk clean and starting with alternate or live xubuntu cd again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> detrak: Yeah.  It won't be the absolute latest version, but it's easier to install, and it will be upgraded at the same time as your kernel.  (This is in contrast to the nvidia.com installer, which would require you to run it after each kernel upgrade.)
<dick13> Accordimg to the Ubuntu site, when I last looked, Xubuntu is not available on CD. I will go to my local NetCafe & download & burn 1 ther. Any hitches I might find doing that?
<clarklinux> grazie: I did wipe it, and I tried both
<clarklinux> grazie: same problems still occurred
<detrak> ok then thanks pumpernickle
<grazie> clarklinux: remind me of problems
<grazie> clarklinux: swap file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dick13: Nothing comes to mind.  I'd burn at a reasonably slow speed, just to make sure it's done properly and you only need to go once.
<clarklinux> grazie: alt- hangs up on xserver-sorg in the "install additional software" step
<clarklinux> and the live hangs up during splash loading screen
<PuMpErNiCkLe> detrak: np
<grazie> clarklinux: i don't lmow what the "install additional software" step is..near the end
<grazie> ^^?
<grazie> i don't know*
<dick13> Thanks very much 4 your assistance pumpernickle.
<clarklinux> grazie: yup, near the end...about three steps from the end
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dick13: np
<grazie> anyone know what "install additional software" step is towards the end of install on the alternate cd?
<grazie> clarklinux: I'm in the middle of something right now...let me finish off and I'll be back in 10/15 minutes
<BFTD> weird
<BFTD> none of my networking services started
<clarklinux> grazie: np
<clarklinux> grazie: had to go, sorry...i'll be back on later
#xubuntu 2008-03-10
<Thingus> Too much like work... Sorry, I don
<Thingus> don't* play well with others.
<TheSheep> that's ok
<Ultraputz> sheep - new and fun question: is there anything like rc.d that is launched when you go into sleep or hibernate?
<Thingus> So, is there any easy way to downgrade, or do I have to reinstall?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: check the /etc/acpi.d
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> excellent.
<Ultraputz> i want something that will force-flush gpg pass on hibernate, etc.
<TheSheep> careful, easy to break things
<Ultraputz> of course, but linux was built by tinkerers
<TheSheep> and remember these scripts run as root
<Ultraputz> good point.
<Ultraputz> lastly, the ethernet issue -- when i use this machien w/ wifi, everything is fine, no glitches. w/ enet cable plugged in (and this machine, this install, has worked fine over enet) title: "the configuration was not able to load" dialog: "you are not allowe
<Ultraputz> d to access the system configuration"
<Thingus> Hrm...
<Thingus> I just discovered that acpi_sbs doesn't exist.
<Ultraputz> i checked /etc/networks/* and the permissions were solid
<Thingus> What the deuce...
<Thingus> Why?!
<Thingus> WTF...
<zoredache> vidd: sorry, I was away... I did the upgrade while in the gui running 'sudo update-manager -d' the same as your bug said... As for my specs... I had tested inside a vmware vm
<Thingus> Well, what the...?
<Thingus> Verbally, I'm cursing very badly, but I know better.
<vidd> zoredache, i think its a "real hardware" issue not replicatable in a vm
<TheSheep> Thingus: maybe try loading relevant kernel modules manually
<Ultraputz> thesheep: noticed something -- the raw capture from OSS was 8 bit
<Ultraputz> audacity seems to assume 16 bit inputs
<Ultraputz> and the error in strace is a broken attempt to read.
<Ultraputz> bbs
<Thingus> TheSheep: Tried that.
<Thingus> modprobe'd battery
<Thingus> ran sudo acpi -V
<Thingus> No battery shows up.
<Thingus> Just says AC-Adapter: on-lin
<Thingus> Guess what...
<Thingus> My AC adapter isn't even plugged in. >>
<Thingus> Guh... Fine...
<Thingus> I guess I'm stuck with Fiesty. ><
<Thingus> That means I can't even run AWN, like I wanted to.
<Thingus> What irritates me is that I was up until 4AM this morning install Gutsy.
<Thingus> And my grammar reflects that lack of sleep. >>
<TheSheep> Thingus: why can't you run awn?
<Thingus> Bug in XFCE.
<Thingus> I was hoping that the Gutsy version would include the patch.
<TheSheep> Thingus: that's bug in awn, and it's not fixed in later xfce
<TheSheep> Thingus: it doesn't 4.6 does
<Thingus> TheSheep: The one that constantly brings AWN into focus?
<TheSheep> Thingus: yes
<Thingus> I was under the impression that was a bug in XFCE...
<TheSheep> Thingus: I was pathcing my xfwm
<Thingus> Bah, I dunno.
<TheSheep> Thingus: the workaround is in wm, because it was easier to fix it there
<TheSheep> Thingus: but the bug is awn's
<Thingus> So, I can make it work in Feisty?
<TheSheep> Thingus: you can download sources for xfwm, patch it, compile with --prefix=/usr and then replace the binary
<TheSheep> Thingus: but it's a little messy
<Thingus> That's what I was afraid of... -.-
<Thingus> And, I can't even find an ISO for Xubuntu 7.04, anymore...
<Thingus> Go figure.
<Thingus> I give up.
<Thingus> Eh, nevermind... Found it.
<Thingus> Guh, there has to be a way...
<Thingus> I'll try reinstalling...
<Thingus> Gutsy, that is.
<zoredache> vidd: if you believe your issue IS related to hardware, you might want to post your hardware into you bug report.  Of course it is also possible you had some additional software installed that I didn't have in my VM maybe?
<TheSheep> Thingus: xfce comes with a graphical installer for compiling the sources, btw
<vidd> zoredache, it was a vanilla xubuntu install....
<zoredache> hrm...
<vidd> install ubuntu server, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, update dapper, then reboot....then run update manager
<vidd> i dont think its hardware related....i think it is the way the install handles real hardware that a vm doesnt
<zoredache> vidd: that is exactly what I had done
<vidd> on a "fake" machine...not a real machine
<zoredache> yeah... I don't have a spare computer to test on...  The best I can do for you is to test in a vm..
<prin> Hi, does anyone know where my themes are located ?
<prin> Not Apps » Settings » etc
<prin> but the actual theme files
<Ultraputz>  /usr/share prolly
<prin> cheers!
<j1mc> hi prin you can also store themes inside your home directory.
<j1mc> create a folder in your home dir called .themes  you can unpack your theme files into there.
<prin> I am trying to install clearlooks compact, but I can´t really seem to get it going.
<prin> oh
<j1mc> the same can also be done with icons  (folder ~/.icons )
<prin> will do
<prin> with or without sudo ?
<j1mc> .fonts works, too.  :)  you don't need sudo bc it's in your own home directory
<prin> of course, silly me
<j1mc> however... putting them in your home directory will make them only available to you (not other users on the system)
<j1mc> it's easier, though.
<prin> That´s fine. I´m the only one on here anyway
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> the folder won't normally be visible... you'll need to "show hidden files" for it to be visible, but that's how it works.
<prin> Wow, that worked like a charm. Thank you !
<j1mc> yw.  :)
<j1mc> i've added some documentation for that which will be included in the hardy release.
<prin> Is there any way to add tabs to my console, by the way?
<j1mc> ctrl-shift-t
<prin> hurrah!
<prin> Here I was opening up new terminal windows like a multi-milliondollar company in eastern europe
<j1mc> :)
<prin> New to my 'applications' I have a little firefox logo to fire up firefox. Is there an easy way to add a tiny terminal next to it?
<prin> Not a commandline though, just the icon to bring up the program.
<j1mc> yes... right-click, and type add new item, and then select launcher
<j1mc> in the box that pops up, you can enter "xfce4-terminal" into the command section.
<j1mc> (w/o the quotes)
<prin> Done
<prin> But it looks like I have to go searching for the program I want to run, right?
<j1mc> hi hackhalotwo
<hackhalotwo> hello
<hackhalotwo> the computer beeps at me now lol
<j1mc> hackhalotwo: i saw that you joined xubuntu-testing team today
<hackhalotwo> yea
<hackhalotwo> Alpha3
<j1mc> what all were you interested in testing?
<hackhalotwo> well, Just the newest Xubuntu
<hackhalotwo> My labtop is picky, so I could only install Xubuntu 7.10
<j1mc> filing bugs and stuff like that?
<hackhalotwo> that too
<j1mc> ok
<hackhalotwo> I'm trying to find a good Linux OS for my labtop
<hackhalotwo> so far (minus the beeping) i like the new alpha
<j1mc> hackhalotwo: what drew you to xubuntu?  and when does your computer beep?
<hackhalotwo> 1.) because Ubuntu wouldn't install 2.) when you say my name
<j1mc> hackhalotwo:
<j1mc> beep
<j1mc> what irc program are you using?
<hackhalotwo> yea
<hackhalotwo> chatzilla
<hackhalotwo> within Firefox 3b3
<j1mc> ah, ok.  what kind of a beep is it?  just the system beep?
<hackhalotwo> system beep
<hackhalotwo> yea
<j1mc> well, i don't think a program like xchat would beep at you like that, but if you want to get rid of that system beep, i can show you how to do it.
<hackhalotwo> eh
<j1mc> it's easy
<hackhalotwo> it's better than nothing
<Ultraputz> theSheep: further investigations: JACK allowed audacity to sort-of record for a few seconds. :-)
<j1mc> hackhalotwo: ok, well i guess if it gets annoying, you can get rid of it later.  i found it annoying, too, and got rid of it.  you have to blacklist your pcspkr module, that's all.
<hackhalotwo> ah
<hackhalotwo> i think i can change it within chatzilla
<hackhalotwo> just a sec
<hackhalotwo> say my name
<hackhalotwo> plz
<j1mc> hackhalotwo: hi
<hackhalotwo> ok, found the beeper
<hackhalotwo> try again
<j1mc> hackhalotwo: hi
<hackhalotwo> no more beep
<j1mc> :)
<hackhalotwo> sweetness
<hackhalotwo> without blacklisting anything
<hackhalotwo> XD
<j1mc> woo. i just found the blacklisting to be helpful when using backspace on the terminal.
<j1mc> going back too far would cause the beep.
<hackhalotwo> ah
<hackhalotwo> like winders
<hackhalotwo> anyway, I want to start coding for Xubuntu is the main reasion for going Linux
<j1mc> cool.  what areas are you interested in?
<hackhalotwo> basically hardware
<hackhalotwo> like the battery monitor
<hackhalotwo> because Ubuntu has a prompt that comes up if your battery is busted (like mine)
<j1mc> ah, ok.
<hackhalotwo> so I want to try to put that into Xubuntu, or help someone if that project has allready been started
<j1mc> i think that would be in the Xfce-goodies project.  Xubuntu is based on xfce.
<hackhalotwo> right
<hackhalotwo> let me look at that now
<j1mc> i'd probably recommend joining the #xubuntu-devel channel and talking with mr_pouit.
<j1mc> he's the primary packager for xubuntu.  he and cody somerville (somerville32)
<hackhalotwo> right
<hackhalotwo> sweet, ty
<j1mc> working upstream on xfce would be fine, too.  but if you wanted to contribute directly to xubuntu, they could point  you in the right direction.
<j1mc> i primarily work on xubuntu docs.
<w0ng> is there a way i can disable all menu icons in gutsy?
<dezrik> Is there anyway to remove nm-applet
<forces> hola!
<forces> como vamos aca??
<natjo1986> how do i make a live cd to try xubuntu?
<forces> make??
<forces> why don't download??
<natjo1986> well see that is the problem i don't know what to do i'm new at this
<forces> www.xubuntu.org
<forces> there you can download xubuntu
<natjo1986> i'm already downloading 7.10 i just don't know where to go from there because i've never encountered an iso file before
<forces> hablas espa;ol???
<pleia2> natjo1986: in your cd burning software, burn it as an "iso image" - if you google there are instructions for a lot of different software
<pleia2> forces: try #ubuntu-es ?
<natjo1986> thank you pleia2 and once it is burned i can run it as a live cd from there?
<pleia2> natjo1986: yep :)
<forces> no
<forces> yo para ayudarle
<forces> xDD
<forces> I wont to help natjo1986
<natjo1986> again pleia2 thank you
<pleia2> welcome
<jte091805> Hello everyone! I need help. I want to install python 2.5.2 in my xubuntu gutsy
<holo> I am trying to run X session automatically by putting su -c startx user in /etc/rc.local, but I get "connection refused: unable to connect to X server"
<holo> why I get connection refused?
<holo> and if i make it manually, I mean login in tety, and startx it works
<Volkodav> I am trying to install pidgin 2.4.0-1 that I got from it's site and I get an error Dependency is not satisfiable: pidgin-data
<Volkodav> Also I created another partition and now I can not change the permissions on it I tried chown a+rw /dev/sda3
<Volkodav> did not help
<Volkodav> still owned by root
<gabkdlly> hi Volkodav
<Volkodav> hello
<gabkdlly> I think permissions data is kept in the filesystem, so you will want to mount your new partition and then try changing the permissions on it
<Volkodav> chown 777 /dev/sda3 did not work neither
<Volkodav> it is mopunted
<Volkodav> *mounted
<gabkdlly> it may be mounted, but probably not at /dev/sda3
<gabkdlly> use df to see what is mounted where
<Volkodav> /dev/sda3              54G  544K   54G   1% /media/sda3
<gabkdlly> there you go :)
<gabkdlly> you may already have write access
<Volkodav> well I did chown 777 /media/sda3
<gabkdlly> did it work?
<Volkodav> lemme try umount it
<Volkodav> not yet
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> still no go
<Volkodav> umount/mount didi not help
<Volkodav> darn it
<Volkodav> wtf - easy shit does not work]
<gabkdlly> I have to admit, I don't know what 777 does
<Volkodav> Iprobably need to change group too
<gabkdlly> but if you want to change the permissions on something owned by root, you would have to do sudo chown ...
<Volkodav> I created root myself
<gabkdlly> huh?
<Volkodav> created root account and password
<gabkdlly> oh, ok
<gabkdlly> so, I guess you are logged in as root?
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> I need to access this partiton as user
<gabkdlly> then you either have to sudo or log in as root in order to change permissions on a file owned by root
<Volkodav> as root I have full access to it
<Volkodav> right
<Volkodav> I did that
<gabkdlly> ok
<gabkdlly> and it did not work?
<Volkodav> and it still does not allow to write
<Volkodav> no
<Volkodav> not for the user
<gabkdlly> what does "ls -l /media/sda3" say?
<gabkdlly> sorry, I meant "ls -l /media/"
<Volkodav> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 6 2008-03-07 15:46
<Volkodav> maybe this will help  chmod ugo+rwx /media/sda3
<Volkodav> yeap
<Volkodav> it worked finally
<gabkdlly> cool :)
<Volkodav> Thanks for your help gabkdlly
<gabkdlly> about your pidgin problem, I guess you will have to get the pidgin-data package from somewhere, maybe a good place to start is asking around at the place where you got the pidgin package
<Volkodav> their site lol
<Volkodav> I'll look into it
<gabkdlly> oh :)
<gabkdlly> are you installing from source then?
<gabkdlly> I did not see any debian packages on their download page
<Volkodav> no - just grabbed ubuntu package
<Volkodav> from softpedia I think
<Volkodav> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Pidgin-Download-6.html
<gabkdlly> there is a pidgin-data package in the repositories, maybe it would work for you
<Volkodav> it might - lemme check
<Volkodav> says I already have the newest versioin
<gabkdlly> did you try the "Ubuntu 7.10 DEB ALL (Data)" package on your link above ?
<Volkodav> nope
<Volkodav> I will
<Volkodav> it worked
<gabkdlly> sweet :)
<feanorek> hi, can anyone can tell me why after i installed the restricted ATi drivers, everything is very small in xubuntu ?? When im using firefox i even cant see what im typing into the google search bar !! Chaning font size helps only for the xfce menu,programs etc. but not for firefox @!!
<TheSheep> feanorek: apparently the drivers detecs your monitor's dpi wrong
<TheSheep> feanorek: shame they cannot be patched
<TheSheep> feanorek: but you can force dpi
<feanorek> TheSheep, thats possible because ive got an laptop wioth 15,4 inch
<feanorek> TheSheep, 1280x800
<TheSheep> feanorek: the best way, I think, is to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specify your monitor size (physical) in the monitor section
<feanorek> TheSheep, what u mean with physical ?
<TheSheep> feanorek: real-world
<TheSheep> feanorek: take a measure tape and check how large your display is
<TheSheep> alternatively, you can try displaing the proprietary drivers and chcking the size with xrandr
<feanorek> TheSheep, but whats the command to enter this in xorg ?? width"xxx" length"xxx" or what/
 * TheSheep consults 'man xorg.conf'
<feanorek> k
<TheSheep>  DisplaySize  width height
<feanorek> thanks
<TheSheep> in millimeters
<feanor__> TheSheep, thanks it working well !!!
<holo> howto startx automatically without logging manually? I tried su -c startx user but I get connection refused
<gabkdlly> it is possible to configure gdm to log one user in automatically
<gabkdlly> Applications -> Settings -> Login Window
<gabkdlly> then look under the "Security" tab
<doktoreas> anyone can suggest a nice python ide for Xubuntu?
<doktoreas> without installing too many package
<TheSheep> doktoreas: what do you mean by 'nice'?
<TheSheep> doktoreas: I like vim foe example...
<TheSheep> for*
<doktoreas> yep sorry..nice was not the right term :D
<doktoreas> i need just syntax highlight
<TheSheep> doktoreas: gedit, scite, geany
<doktoreas> thx TheSheep I'll check it out
<TheSheep> doktoreas: of course vim does syntax highlighting, and you can use cream if you're not vim-compatible
<Parsec300> Hi ppl, how do you enable remote desktop in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Parsec300: you want people to be able to connect to your desktop remotely?
<Parsec300> maxamillion, yes
<Parsec300> maxamillion, Actually, I want to be able to connect to a desktop on my other computer.
<TheSheep> Parsec300: then just do 'rdesktop address-of-the-other-computer'
<Parsec300> TheSheep, I want another computer (OSX Leopard) to VNC into a xubuntu computer.
<TheSheep> Parsec300: vnc or remote desktop? those are completely different things...
<Parsec300> TheSheep, I thought that remote desktop works via VNC. At least, in Ubuntu it works through VNC. I have no problem connecting to ubuntu.
<TheSheep> Parsec300: Remote Desktop (tm) is a technology developed and patented by Microsoft
<TheSheep> VNC, NX, and even remote X11 sessiosn are similar technologie for similar goals, but not necessarily related to that company :)
<TheSheep> !vnc
<Parsec300> TheSheep, ok, I see what you mean. Ok then, I would like to VNC into xubuntu
<ubotwo> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> argh, defeated by a bot :D
<Parsec300> I've VNC'd into an Ubuntu machine via OSX before, even through ssh, but it doesn't work with xubuntu so far.
<TheSheep> Parsec300: you need to have the server running
<TheSheep> Parsec300: I think xubuntu doesn't start it by default (not sure if it even installs it)
<Parsec300> I've installed VNC4server.
<TheSheep> Parsec300: have you configured it and started?
<Parsec300> I've run vncserver and trying now.
<Parsec300> I've got to go. Be back later. Thanks.
<jals> hey is the xubuntu desktop version a live cd too? so i can try it first before installing?
<TheSheep> jals: yes
<jals> tidy, thanks
<indrak> hi folks, how to open the debconf?
<feanorek> hi, can anyone tell me where was the directory from where i can delete shortcuts in the xfce menu ?? was it /usr/share or something ?
<TheSheep> feanorek: /usr/share/applications, but it's better to copy them to your ~/.local/share/applications and add hidden=yes to them
<TheSheep> feanorek: this way you don't impact other users and don't have to repeat it after every update
<feanorek> TheSheep, yo thanks !
<prin> How do I check my partitions? I think I might have some leftover space hidden on another partition
<prin> Nevermind, I just opened gparted, and it seems I
<prin> ve got like 1gb of swap or something
<Thingus> Okay, so I'm running Feisty, and every time I right click on the desktop, xfdesktop segfaults.
<TheSheep> !bug
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alucardromero> What's the command to query hard drive space??  I forgot.
<alucardromero> I'm in TTY
<entity> what do i typ to edit xorg.conf from terminal?
<feanorek> what modules shall my /etc/X11/xorg.conf load ?? Because i've got only one section: 	Load		"glx" and thats all... im using ATi Mobility Radeon. Can someone tell me?
<entity> nvm, didnt got gedit
<alucardromero> entity: sudo vim /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> alucardromero: that's a pretty bad advice, without telling how to use vim
<TheSheep> alucardromero: the command to show free space is df
<Parsec300> entity, you can also type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Parsec300> entity, nano is a more user-friendly editor than vim!
<entity> Parsec300: i didnt get nano :D
<entity> I installed envy recently, how do I check graphic card info from terminal?
<Parsec300> entity, isn't nano installed by default?
<entity> get = understand :D but i checked it for like 2sec :D
<entity> Parsec300: whats up with ^V etc? how do i press ^V?
<Parsec300> nano isn't that dificult. It's sort of a notepad. You can use the keys at the bottom of the screen with the CTRL button
<Parsec300> CTRL-V
<entity> aha.. and just type the changes as I whant?
<entity> well.. that was quite nice :D
<entity> but what do i type to check my drivers info in terminal?
<entity> -graphic drivers that is
<Parsec300> entity. I forgot what to type.
<Parsec300> But there's a ton of info on the ubuntu forums about this subject.
<Parsec300> What card do you have?
<entity> ati igp 340m
<entity> ..integrated, and with no support in linux
<Parsec300> entity, perhaps for you it is better to stick with the open source ATi driver.
<entity> Parsec300: i have tried everything, it seems like. dont remember if i tried open source though
<entity> well gonna reboot now after installing envy, hopfully the computer will start correctly :D
<Parsec300> good luck
<entity> thx
<slow-motion> hi
<Ven]n> when is /tmp/ cleared?
<Thingus> This is why I love Linux
<Thingus> I have Avant, custom XFWM, conky and all kinds of nifty stuff going, not even using half my RAM.
<Thingus> This laptop is pretty slick.
<zoredache> Ven]n: /tmp is usually cleaned when the computer reboots...
<Ven]n> ok
<zoredache> see the files /etc/init.d/bootmisk.sh and /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh
<zoredache> sorry, /etc/init.d/bootclean
<slow-motion> n8
<entity> so, anyone knows any must have programs?
<uninvited> entity i'd say "vi"
<entity> uninvited: is that a program name?
<sudobash> nano k3b vlc xmms
<sudobash> entity yes vi
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install vi
<entity> is there any cool laptop specific programs? i wouldn't what that could be.. just nice to know :D
<sudobash> actually sudo apt-get install vi nano k3b vlc xmms
<sudobash> k3b is for cd and DVD burning
<sudobash> vi and nano are editors
<sudobash> vlc and xmms are media players
<entity> aha.. nano comes as standard right?
<sudobash> and while your at it through in lynx
<sudobash> it is for terminal HTTP and if you are going to do that you might as well get BitchX also for terminal IRC
<entity> is it possible to install all apps with sudo apt-get install name
<sudobash> a lot of them... other you need to add the appropriate repositories
<sudobash> others*
<entity> i have tried irssi (or whats its calld) and i liked thatone
<sudobash> Xchat is good its what im using now
<entity> sudobash: okey
<entity> im using konversation, i liked that one
<sudobash> yeah i have used both
<entity> hmm so the list to install is: k3b, vlc, xmms, vi - do i really need lynx, i never go ungraphic :D
<sudobash> Xchat has real time spelling correction
<sudobash> yeah lynx is helpful is X crashes and BitchX
<sudobash> thats just me though
<sudobash> if*
<entity> yeah, but i liked konversations layout and settings more than xchat. konversation is more like mirc
<sudobash> true
<entity> okey.. lynx it is :D but thats text-based browser right?
<sudobash> I used to script hardcore in mIRC like live streams into IRC of encrypted code
<sudobash> it is powerful you just have to know how to use it properly but mIRC is extremely buggy
<sudobash> maybe worse than windows itself
<entity> oh , never noticed. i just scripted some bots :D
<sudobash> well i was using other code outside of mIRC and it didnt like that much
<sudobash> back in the old days
<entity> would be nice to have some developing tools, just to see the interface and take a look around :D i dont know anything about linux, but still. a better way to learn :D
<sudobash> then add build-essential
<entity> what's that?
<sudobash> it is easier to code terminal C and C++ apps in linux than in windows
<sudobash> by far
<entity> oh C# i know enough to work with webdeveloping, and c++ is not long away from c# :D
<sudobash> yeah but c# is windows
<sudobash> but true
<entity> oh, it's C
<entity> but developing in c++ should work then
<sudobash> yeah but I started with embedded C then went to C then went to C++
<entity> okey
<sudobash> doesntmatterimstoned
<sudobash> you dont have a big gui inlinux  you are basically writing the code in gedit or nano and then compile with gcc or g++ like g++ filename.cpp
<entity> the onlything i dont like in linux is the fact it's not windows :D i need flash, visual studio, photoshop, illustrator so i can work from home, and learn more stuff. I just love visual studios
<sudobash> yeah visual studios is nice but you should be able to get flash and photoshop and maybe illustrator to work with wine or cedega
<entity> oh.. no graphic interface.. that's a bit sad though it's easto learn in graphic-modes
<sudobash> you can install GUI
<sudobash> but i prefer writing terminal applications that dont need a GUI
<sudobash> more efficient for some things
<entity> oh, well maybe gUI sound like a good ideá from the beginning
<entity> ...w8 a minute, are you stoned :D
<sudobash> lol
<entity> ^^
<sudobash> wait i will give you a good long sudo nano apt-get wait one second
<entity> kk
<entity> i have heard that linux dont play mp3, and maybe some video formats.. whats the standard for linux. is there someway to convert my windows files. or maybe vlc can play all formats
<Ven]n> entity, vlc can play all formats, yes
<Ven]n> so can mplayer
<entity> oh so its just like in windows
<entity> xmms that i installed?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install k3b build-essential xmms vlc wine nmap ssh gftp gpaint
<sudobash> and install http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<sudobash> no wait
<entity> w8ng
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<entity> so, plz explain.. :D whats that :D
<sudobash> automatix
<sudobash> it installs a lot of things that you will want and some that you will not
<sudobash> but you decide what to install
<entity> should i type sudo in terminal and then dl from the second link ?
<sudobash> no follow the directions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646 for automatix but for mine you just copy and paste and takeyou xmms since you already installed them
<sudobash> it*
<entity> is the website down?
<entity> the automatix
<entity> well that sux..
<sudobash> try going through synaptic to get int
<sudobash> maybe you will get lucky
<entity> rememeber, im new at linux :D
<entity> any programs for my network thats good to have?
<sudobash> nmap
<sudobash> nessus
<sudobash> ssh
<sudobash> gftp
<entity> sudobash: omg your like an open book of software :D
<entity> is it as easy to unistall programs as it is to install them?
<sudobash> sudo apt-get remove name
<sudobash> yeap:)
<sudobash> and it catches all the libraries and everything
<entity> hehe nice. that's like the softest thing in linux.. no need to keepup to softwaredevelopers websites
<sudobash> debian rocks
<sudobash> debian and slackware is all you need
<sudobash> :)
<entity> ..whats up with debian?
<sudobash> Ubuntu is based on debian
<sudobash> like Back|Track is based on Slackware
<entity> like windows is based by evil :D
<sudobash> lol
<entity> nn
#xubuntu 2008-03-11
<platyhelminth> hi, How to increase the size of texts in ubuntu ?
<platyhelminth> Xubuntu
<tech404> after installing gutsy from a usb flash drive I get a grub error 15 when I try to boot from the hd but if I boot from the usb it boots fine
<tech404> however I cant figure out how to fix it
<tech404> when i enter grub and try 'find /boot/grub/stage1' i get the error 15 again
<tech404> because boot is the first partition on sda i tried 'root (hd0,0)' but then I get error 21
<tech404> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<tech404> tried 0,0   0,1   1,0    1,1   all gave error 21
<HACKhalo2> j1mc?
<j1mc> hi HACKhalo2
<HACKhalo2> heya
<j1mc> :)
<HACKhalo2> im a noob :P
<HACKhalo2> i can't figure out how to submit a bug
<j1mc> ok... i should probably be able to help.  what problem are you having?
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<HACKhalo2> My wireless card's Firmware isn't in Xubuntu 8.4a3
<j1mc> hmm... what wifi card do you have?
<HACKhalo2> Dell TrueMoble 1300
<HACKhalo2> in 7.10, I had to download Firmware in order for it to work
<j1mc> right... that may still be necessary under 8.04.  ??  i'm not a total pro myself.
<HACKhalo2> well, the lights don't come on anymore
<j1mc> have you seen this page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<j1mc> did you do an upgrade, or a clean install?
<HACKhalo2> my labtop isn't even on there lol
<j1mc> they mention the wirelss card, though.
<j1mc> did you do a clean install of 8.04, or an upgrade?
<HACKhalo2> right
<HACKhalo2> upgrade
<j1mc> it is probably because the wireless modules are now interfacing with a different kernel.
<HACKhalo2> everything else works flawlessly
<j1mc> that would be my guess...
<j1mc> have you tried reinstalling ndiswrapper?
<HACKhalo2> :?
<j1mc> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<echobinary> is it possible to mount NFS shares w/o resorting to the root account?
<j1mc> hi echobinary ... sorry, i don't know that one.  maybe somebody else here does.
<HACKhalo2> doesn't it automount?
<echobinary> what?
<echobinary> sure you can mount nfs automagically
<HACKhalo2> doesn't it automatically mount when you start up?
<echobinary> doesnt that involve the root user?
<HACKhalo2> it does...
<HACKhalo2> scrach that
<echobinary> the goal is to map NFS network shares as a non-root user
<HACKhalo2> ah
<echobinary> the idea being that if the computer gets compromised and they get root, they cannot do any damage to the remote filesystem
<HACKhalo2> so basically, have the NFS controller under another user whereas root has no controll over it?
<echobinary> on the server i can set up the share such that -mapuser root=nobody
<echobinary> and nobody would have no permissions
<HACKhalo2> so you can't set it as -mapuser user=admin?
<echobinary> err -maproot=nobody
<echobinary> lol
<echobinary> i misspoke
<HACKhalo2> ah
<echobinary> the flag is maproot, not mapuser
<echobinary> it is not flexable with which user
<echobinary> i can set maproot=admin user jus tot get it mounted..  but then my remote filesystem is vunerable
<echobinary> howevewr
<echobinary> now that i think about it
<echobinary> if someone can get root
<echobinary> they can just su to the admin username
<echobinary> lol
<echobinary> im overthinking things
 * echobinary is still learning lots
 * HACKhalo2 is still learning too
<caris_mere> I am having trouble ejecting my removable usb sticks.  Is this possible with Xubuntu?
<ere4si> I just sudo umount them myself
<caris_mere> Does that protect the data from erasing when being unplugged from the computer?
<ere4si> yep - sure doesw :)
<ere4si> *does
<caris_mere> thanks
<ere4si> k luck to you
<faileas> i'm having a rather odd glitch. selecting a terminal from the applications menu kicks me out to the log on screen... am i having a wierd glitch, or is there a reason why its doing that?
<wyattc> How should xubuntu be pronounced?
<grumpymole> wyattc: zoobuntu
<wyattc> Damn.
<wyattc> I have an ongoing (and wrong) urge to call it ksoobuntu or exoobuntu
<wyattc> Thank you though.
<begasus_> hello peeps
<begasus_> does anyone know if xubuntu comes default with befs support?
<ere4si> what's "befs"?
<begasus_> BeOS file system
<ere4si> !befs
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<begasus_> trying to mount a befs partition but I'm getting a unknown file type when trying to
<ere4si> hehe maybe not - gimme a min to check
<begasus_> thnx
<ere4si> http://www.freelists.org/archives/openbeos/12-2006/msg00167.html - should give you a clue
<begasus_> ah k thnx ;)
<begasus_> checking
<begasus_> ow bugger .. wrong device ;)
<begasus_> working
<begasus_> used /dev/sda3 instead of 4 ^^
<ere4si> so it's ok?
<begasus_> yeah it's working fine
<begasus_> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt -t befs
<begasus_> now on to adding that in fstab
<Begasus> re
<tachyon> why is there no volume control be default?
<tachyon> *by
<maxamillion> tachyon: yes, there is a panel plugin
<maxamillion> tachyon: i can't remember if it is added to the panel by default or not, if not then just right click on the panel and add the plugin
<tachyon> it wont add to either of my 2 panels
<tachyon> sighs
<TheSheep> it's currently broken in hardy
<tachyon> what is
<ghetto[kernel]> hi, how i upgrade xubuntu feitsy to gutsy gibons=
<TheSheep> the panel plugin
<TheSheep> !upgrade | ghetto[kernel]
<ubotwo> ghetto[kernel]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tachyon> i'm not in hardy
<maxamillion> TheSheep: its broken in hardy?
 * maxamillion needs to keep up with whats going on :/
<TheSheep> maxamillion: segfaults
<maxamillion> ouch
<tachyon> well whats that gnome app i can run to change the volume?
<TheSheep> gnome-volume-manager
<tachyon> aha, thanks
<ghetto[kernel]> TheSheep, i opened the upgrade  manager and im on it right now, but i have xubuntu, will the upgrade change it to ubuntu? i dont want that
<TheSheep> no
<tachyon> that doesnt appear to launch either folks
<ghetto[kernel]> gota go now XD, (upgrading) proccess ^
<tachyon> xcfe is losing fans
<TheSheep> tachyon: that last one is not an xfce app, maybe something's wrong with your soundcard?
<TheSheep> tachyon: does alsamixer work?
<tachyon> just trying it
<tachyon> it works! you legend
<TheSheep> hmm... then it's not a soundcard issue. wonder hwat it might be then
<tachyon> its ok now... i just messed around with the panel properties and readded and its there now
<tachyon> so now the crisis is over, is there a way to get windows to resize to *almost* full screen, without covering the panel, like a mac os x dock?
<TheSheep> tachyon: it's the default when the panel's position is 'fixed'
<TheSheep> tachyon: you can also set margins in "workspaces and margins"
<tachyon> nice
<jepes> how can i increase the number of workspace from 2 to 4? i cant seem to find it.
<TheSheep> jepes: settings->margins and workspaces
<dezrik> Anyone around today?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotwo> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dezrik> NM-applet shows up in my taskbar 3 times its quite annoying. Is there anyway to make linux boot faster? I also have no boot screen its just a black screen for 2-3 minutes until it finally loads to wm
<TheSheep> dezrik: to get rid of nmapplet, delete the files in ~/.cache/sessions
<TheSheep> dezrik: it should be ok on next login
<TheSheep> dezrik: you can make it boot faster by disabling startup of some services you don't need
<dezrik> basicly i just use this box for browsing and watching movies from time to time.
<TheSheep> dezrik: and last, edit the file /etc/usplash.conf as root and put a proper resolution for your screen there
<dezrik> Wow your amazing
<dezrik> How do i disable startup services
<TheSheep> either use the simple yet not very powerful system->services dialog, or install the 'bum' package and use that (it will show as system->boot up manager)
<TheSheep> be careful do not disable dbus or hal, you need them
<dezrik> alright installing 'bum'
<TheSheep> dezrik: disabling some of the autostarting applications may help reduce the time to login too
<dezrik> this laptop is only 1.10Ghz 256MB of ram, i dont expect it to boot that much faster lol
<TheSheep> it's a fine machine
<dezrik> This is the first run linux for long term
<dezrik> im forcing myself to use it for a month
<TheSheep> cold turkey, eh?
<dezrik> Yup
<dezrik> Didnt back up anything.
<dezrik> so far im doing alright last time i installed linux it failed to boot after a week of using it :/
<dezrik> Seems to be alright now 1+week already
<TheSheep> as long as you don't mess with root :)
<amoose136> could someone tell me how to start a command line install
<amoose136> ?
<dezrik> Alright rebooting ill tell you if its faster
<dezrik> Boot screen didnt load, but it did boot a little faster. and my nm-applet problem is gone
<TheSheep> dezrik: great
<TheSheep> amoose136: you need the alternate cd for that
<dezrik> keyring nm applet related thing is annoying
<amoose136> great I'll start a download
<TheSheep> amoose136: you can also use the minicd and install from network
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amoose136> the computer I am installing from has no OS and the network is not going to work constantly
<amoose136> it must be cd install
<Slipping420> can someone help me with a graphic driver issue
<Slipping420> hello
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotwo> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dezrik> Is there anyway to make keyring not popup i have to put in the password a few times before it accepts
<Dougal> Total newb here: How do i get a list of the programs i've already got installed
<Dougal> I *know* there are programs on here that I don't have in the applications list
<nikolam> accesories>appfinder
<nikolam> ls /usr/bin
<Dougal> thanks
<nikolam> np
<Dougal> i should start reading through the documentation again,
<nikolam> feel free to ask
<Dougal> i do :)
<TheSheep> dpkg -l  will list all the packages that are installed
<Dougal> heh, somewhat spammy though :)
<dezrik> Hello im having problems with nm-applet
<uninvited> dezrik whats your problem with nm-applet ?
<dezrik> i have to enter keyring something password
<dezrik> alot
<^u^> !keyring
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<uninvited> !keyring
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<maxamillion> dezrik: its a safety feature, it keeps wireless encryption keys locked internally and encrypted so they can only be accessed with your password
<zoredache> has anyone figurd out how to get the keyring integrated with pam and gdm?
<zoredache> I know you can get that working with gnome, for some reason I can't get it working in firefox
<pc-illiterate> good afternoon
<pc-illiterate> i really could use a hand if someone has the time
<Odd-rationale> Sure. I'll try. What's up?
<pc-illiterate> im getting ready to install on a fresh reformatted hard drive
<pc-illiterate> is there anything special i need to do first ?
 * uninvited listens...
<zoredache> nod
<zoredache> no*
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: OK. Are you planning to use the entie drive? Or dual-boot or something?
<uninvited> lvm ?
<pc-illiterate> its a slave drive but im using that 2nd drive for xubuntu only
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: OK. There is nothing special you need to do. Just select that drive in the partition step of the installation
<pc-illiterate> cool.
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Have fun!
<pc-illiterate> so install will ask which drive to install too then ?
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Yes. you need to know the sizes of the hard drives you have.
<pc-illiterate> thats easy lol
<pc-illiterate> i have a 60 master and 20 slave
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Let us know whether you run into any problems!
<pc-illiterate> last question i think. do i need to install from reboot or can i install while im in windows ?
<pc-illiterate> and you better believe i'll be back if i have a problem lol
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: You need to shutdown windows and boot from the cd.
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: You burned the iso to cd, right?
<pc-illiterate> ok....hopefully i'll be back with good news :D
<pc-illiterate> yep
<pc-illiterate>  the desktop/install cd
<Odd-rationale> Put that cd in the drive before you turn your comp off.
<Odd-rationale> And While your at it. Make sure that you burn ed the *contents* of the iso not the iso itself.
<Odd-rationale> (a common problem, i did it myself)
<pc-illiterate> actually i mounted it on daemon tools and copied it with nero
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: So when your cd is in the drive, do you see one file, the iso, or several files and folder?
<pc-illiterate> all the dif files n folders
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Good. See if it boots...
<pc-illiterate> it has before. i couldnt live cd because i dont have enough ram
<pc-illiterate> ok im out if thats it...
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: See you!
<pc-illiterate> later man lol
<guest8> Hi, I just installed xubuntu. Is there a graphical utility with which I can access samba shares or drag-n-drop files via ssh? In ubutu, nautilus can do that, but thunar doesn't seem to be able to do that.
<Odd-rationale> guest8: Not in thunar...
<guest8> Any other program that is automatically installed?
<Odd-rationale> guest8: TGhis might help though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<guest8> What is TGhis?
<Odd-rationale> *this
<slow-motion> hi
<zPliskiN> Hi, I have made new users on xubuntu, but for some reasons i lost complete access to system apps. how do you regive privileges with the sudo commands ?
<guest8> Isn'T that forum article about creating shares? I only want to access them
<zPliskiN> all my users lost their access to those apps like wireless manager, synaptic, updates, etc. i want to have complete access again
<Odd-rationale> guest8: The forum post was about mounting samba share with thunar. It is a little different that simply accessing them though
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Maybe you just need to add those users to their respective groups.
<guest8> Well, ok, then thats not the ideal thing for me... I don't need to install the samba server on my xubuntu box.
<zPliskiN> 1 group is in Root, and he has lost access as well
<zPliskiN> isnt there a command like sudo create user - full access or whatever
<Odd-rationale> guest8: It is the best we got with thunar :(
<zPliskiN> just a way to create a supreme user of some sort.
<guest8> Maybe an external application (not part of Thunar) hat supports drag'n'drop with files and folders?
<Odd-rationale> guest8: I don't know... If you find one, let me know. I would be interested...
<guest8> I know gFTP, but it doesn't support drag'n'drop
<zoredache> guest8: you sould use something like afuse and fusesmb and sshfs
<zoredache> basically you setup a direcotry, and whenever you browse into that directory it will automount through smb, ssh or whatever the resurce you need
<guest8> wasn't exactly that described in the post?
<zoredache> the drawback is that for it to be easy, you have to store your passwords in a file on your drive
<guest8> Well, saving passwords in nautilus also saves them somewhere, so that wouldn'T matter ...
<guest8> But I don't feel comfortable with installing the whole samba server to access shares, zoredache
<guest8> !samba
<ubotwo> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<guest8> !smb
<zoredache> guest8: you don't need the samba server to have smb fuse support
<guest8> zoredache: Doesn't it say so in the post?
<zoredache> I don't know...  I didn't read it
<guest8> ITs this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Odd-rationale> guest8: There is xsmbrowser in the repos... I haven't tried though. But you can take a look?
<guest8> aptitude show xsmbrowser says that it suggest nautilus, so it won'T work (drag'n'drop) with thunar?
<zoredache> guest8: yes that article basically suggests the same solution....
<guest8> What "same solution"? It doesn't say xsmbrowser anywhere
<ghetto[kernel]> hi i have this problem, xfce dont want to show me higher resolutions than 800x600, although i have in xorg.conf 1024x768 as the only res available. ive been like this for at least two weeks, i have Xubuntu, many will say its a xorg problem but no, believe me, its xfce, how can i fix it or where can i edit the options xfce is showing me to change the res
<guest8> Odd-rationale: Thanks, I'll try out xsmbrowser.
<zoredache> guest8: the same solution as the one I had suggested 4 lines before....  afuse+fusesmb
<guest8> zoredach: Ah, ok. So you do need the samba server
<guest8> Bye
<guest8> But I can use xsmbrowser now, I'll try it out.
<zoredache> guest8: NO you do NOT need the server
<Odd-rationale> guest8: Np. Like I said, I haven't tried it myself. Let me know if it works..
<zoredache> fusesmb does not depend on the samba server
<guest8> zoredach: Doesn#t it say so in step 1: This will install thesamba server
<zoredache> the article is lieing to you
<zoredache> you don't need it
<guest8> So excluding step 1 still works?
<zoredache> it should, yes
<guest8> I don't see where to set the specific server and share to mount.
<guest8> Well, probably you can find better articles about fusesmb via google that don't lie.
<guest8> And that tell you how to set the share and server
<guest8> I'll think about which approach I favor (mounting or client program), thanks.
<guest8> Bye
 * zoredache grumbles to myself... one of these days I am going to have to document my procedure, cause all the current one suck  
<dezrik> lol
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: Start a wiki article...
<zoredache> I know, I should, I have just been lazy... but the same question is asked so many times, I would probably make things easier of I just wrong down my directions
<dezrik> does xubuntu have a CALC program?
<dezrik> nevermind
<zPliskiN> how you setup full access to a user ?
<Odd-rationale> Try adding that user to the admin group.
<zPliskiN> i can't for some reasons, all my users have no access
<zPliskiN> even those that were super users
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: How did that happen?
<zPliskiN> i don't know. it was fine yesterday, today not.
<zoredache> if you really broke things, you should be able to reboot into rescue mode and adduser to admin
<zPliskiN> how do i boot secure mode ?
<zPliskiN> pop cd in and go with menu ?
<ghetto[kernel]> have any of u had a problem where the resolutions configured in xorg.conf are not the ones xfce is showing and then u got stucked in an 800x600 or 640x480 maybe
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Reboot. and when you have the screen that says loading grub, press escape. then select reovery mode
<zoredache> rebot, press the escape key in the two seconds grub prompts you... then you'll see a menu
<zPliskiN> aight. will try
<zoredache> the cammand once you get there  is 'addser {username} admin' or in your case perhaps 'adduser zpliskin admin'
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: When you are there try "gpasswd -a <user> admin"
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Then do "reboot"
<Odd-rationale> zoredache: We're just echoing each other... :)
<zPliskiN> i try to modify the sudoers, but everytime it says "user not in sudoers. error will be reported" or whatever
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Is that how you lost root access?
<zPliskiN> i use xubuntu
<zPliskiN> is there a way to create a new user with the sudo that has access. so i can delete all other users and just remake them or something ?
<zoredache> if no users currently have access then you are going to need to restart and give users access in the rescue mode
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Try our suggestion first. Reboot into reveroy mode, and at the prompt to "gpasswd -a <user> admin" then reboot
<zoredache> if you where updating your sudoers file and it doesn't have the required 'admin' entry then you may need to fix that while you are in recovery mode
<zPliskiN> just starting in recovery mode
<entity> anyone tried cnet's wireless cards for xubuntu? It should work but it would be nice to hear someones experience
<zPliskiN> whats the difference between gpassword and "adduser ?
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: It is "gpasswd"
<zPliskiN> yeah
<Odd-rationale> the difference is whether you want to modify an account or create a new one.
<zPliskiN> whats the difference between those 2 commands
<zPliskiN> ah
<zPliskiN> will adduser <user> admin work ?
<zoredache> adduser is a perl script that calls the lower level tools.. it does more error checking I think
<zPliskiN> so gpasswd is better ?
<zoredache> for what you are doing it won't make a difference
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Do you want to create a new user?
<zoredache> both tools will make the exact same change
<zPliskiN> yes
<zPliskiN> i'll make new account, edit the current ones, and restart so everything works
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Then go ahead.
<zPliskiN> gpasswd ?
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: You can "man adduser" and "man gpasswd" to read about them.
<pc-illiterate> problems....
<zPliskiN> "adding user <user> to group admin"
<zPliskiN> means it worked ?
<zoredache> yes
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: What's up?
<zPliskiN> now i reboot ?
<Odd-rationale> zPliskiN: Yes
<zPliskiN> alright. but seriously, it did it alone. like sometimes the terminal doesnt detect commands. i close it, reopen, and it works
<pc-illiterate> after i hit enter to start or install it went thru the progress bar then i got a black screen
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: How much ram you got?
<pc-illiterate> 256
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: hmm. Try the alternative install cd.
<pc-illiterate> the straight install cd ?
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Yes. text mode install
<zPliskiN> quick question as well : i use a laptop p4 2.4 ghz, 1gb ram, ati 9000 mobility. is it better to run kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<pc-illiterate> text mode install..... what ?
<dezrik> xubuntu would be faster
<zoredache> zPliskiN: on that system both should run, it will be better to run which enviroment fits your needs
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubotwo> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zPliskiN> i have no idea what kubuntu does more than xubuntu. i just put xubuntu cause thats what i use for my PS3
<pc-illiterate> i hate to sound stupid but, what do i do install with the install cd
<TheSheep> zPliskiN: just use the one you are more comfortable with
<zoredache> zPliskiN: kubuntu is more windows-like... it has more tools and functionality in areas
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: What do you mean? Could you elaborate a bit?
<zPliskiN> is there an easy way to go from xubuntu to kubuntu ?
<zoredache> zPliskiN: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should install everything you need
<pc-illiterate> you said text mode install. i doubt i would know what to do after i start-up
<zPliskiN> and replace the files ? i don't have a big harddrive, so i don't want both there taking gbs for nothing
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: It is quite intuitive. Just select the options you want. I can help you through it if needed...
<zoredache> no, that would have both installed... If you are low on disk space, then you can remove the extra packages
<pc-illiterate> if it all comes up on-screen i can figure it out. i just know nothing of text input
<zoredache> if you just want to experiement you might want to download the kubuntu livecd and try that first.
<zPliskiN> what you mean ?
<zPliskiN> can i just burn the kubuntu cd, pop it in my pc with xubuntu and follow an installation ?
<zoredache> zPliskiN: I am saying, that if you use a livecd, you can experiement with kubuntu before installing it
<zPliskiN> ah ok
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: It has a "console gui" if you can install xp, it should be no problem for yo
<zoredache> if you want kubuntu only, you can do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but removing the extra stuff is a bit tricky
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: You barely have enough ram to do a livecd
<pc-illiterate> good. all i have left is music cd-r's....it will burn to that no prob right ?
<pc-illiterate> i dont have enough. it tells me i need 360+
<zPliskiN> it took me like 6 h to install wireless drivers
<zPliskiN> i don't want to do that again
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: The text mode intall cd only needs 64 mb of ram
<pc-illiterate> ok. my music cd-r's will work fine though ?
<Odd-rationale> i belive so. never tried
<pc-illiterate> ok im gunna give this another go. hopefully i'll be back with better results
<pc-illiterate> thanks again
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: np
<pc-illiterate> crap. 1 more. 7.10 or 6.06 ? does it matter ?
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: 7.10
<pc-illiterate> ok. i feel so stupid
<dezrik> its ok every 1st timer feel stupid
<dezrik> its like learning everything you know about computers in a different way
<pc-illiterate> well im a point n clicker
<dezrik> ive been on windows since i was 11
<dezrik> just made the switch to Linux cold turkey
<pc-illiterate> i started on 98se in 99 and then bought this pc. i havent done a lot but play games and fight trojans and viruses
<dezrik> me2
<dezrik> i started in WIn95 and worked my way up
<dezrik> skipped WInME tho
<pc-illiterate> ive heard hackers dont bother with linux as much cause its not as widely used. seems like a good enough reason to go to linux
<dezrik> I think its about the same
<dezrik> people who hack linux boxes are usually very intelligent and don't make mistakes to get caughjt
<dezrik> any kid can hack windows just by readint tutorials
<TheSheep> dezrik: same with linux
<TheSheep> dezrik: even easier
<TheSheep> linux was made to be easy to play with
<pc-illiterate> so xp is still the best OS to run games on ?
<TheSheep> pc-illiterate: no, playstation is better
<pc-illiterate> ha
<pc-illiterate> ha
<TheSheep> honest
<pc-illiterate> i'd rather buy a new pc than a ps3
<TheSheep> I'm not telling you to buy anything
<pc-illiterate> i only play CS and UT on this pc. its too old for anything else
<TheSheep> I think UT has a linux version
<TheSheep> the engine for it, I mean
<TheSheep> not sure
<pc-illiterate> i just figured id use wine
<dezrik> i play UT99
<dezrik> lol
<pc-illiterate> i play tactical ops:assault on terror more than ut99
<entity> how do i take screenshots in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> entity: 1) there is a panel plugin, 2) you can use gimp's file->aquire->screenshot, 3) you can install scrot and bind it your your printscreen key in keyboard setting
<entity> TheSheep: whats that panel plugin?
<TheSheep> an icon for your panel
<TheSheep> right click on the panel, select add item and select the camera from the list
<entity> TheSheep: thx alot
<Baldone> hello I need help installing ubuntu
<zoredache> what problem are you having?
<Baldone> my laptop take to long to run the live disk so I download the 6 ver and take forever
<Baldone> is there any installer it don't do the live cd
<zoredache> yes... use the alternate installers
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubotwo> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Baldone> i checked the box and it still does not work
<Baldone> what is the text mold look like because it still looks like the live cd
<Baldone> when it start installing
<TheSheep> Baldone: http://php.8ez.com/drsmall/blog/wp-content/screenshot-14.png
<zoredache> what was the name of the iso you got?  the altnernate cd would have a filename like xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Baldone> let me look on my other computer
<Baldone> ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop 386'
<Baldone> and did the ubuntu 7.10 alternate
<sectech> Is xubuntu functional enough (ie: power management, wireless) to be ran on a laptop?
#xubuntu 2008-03-12
<pc-illiterate> hey guys. its me again :(
<pc-illiterate> hey odd-rationale....still wanna help me ?
<pc-illiterate> lol
<pc-illiterate> actually if anyone can tell me why i get a black screen after booting into xubuntu ?
<pc-illiterate> brand new install, i dont know whats goin on
<pc-illiterate> no help huh ?
<j1mc> hi pc-illiterate
<pc-illiterate> hi j1mc
<j1mc> do you have a question?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<j1mc> i just joined the channel - what is your question?
<pc-illiterate> i get a black screen on boot up. brand new install
<j1mc> no text at all?
<pc-illiterate> nope
<j1mc> if you press ctrl-alt-f3, what happens?
<pc-illiterate> after the progress bar screen...i get a black screen
<j1mc> did the install complete successfully?
<pc-illiterate> never tried
<pc-illiterate>  i just got done taking an hour to install
<pc-illiterate> as far as i know it fully installed. it wanted to reboot
<j1mc> ok
<pc-illiterate> what does ctrl+alt+f3 do ?
<j1mc> it gets you to runlevel 3 (which is a terminal) vs. runlevel 7, which is the full graphical environment.
<pc-illiterate> dude, i know nothing of linux. the install was my introduction here today
<j1mc> it's ok.  i was just trying to explain that pressing those keys would get you to a terminal vs. all of the graphics and stuff.  :)
<j1mc> i wanted to see if anything was even available from a terminal.
<pc-illiterate> oh. ok
<j1mc> do you know what version of xubuntu you were trying to install?
<pc-illiterate> 7.10 ?
<pc-illiterate> yep. 7.10
<j1mc> ok
<j1mc> what kind of computer do you have?  and do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<Seeeb> anyone knows why my cpu has 95% activity? http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsm4.png  => what are mount.fs and gam_server and why does Thunar need so much resources?
<pc-illiterate> lol. hell yes i do.
<pc-illiterate>  i type slow gimmee a sec
<pc-illiterate> 1ghz celeron , 256 ram , gforce4 mx440se 64m gfx card ,
<j1mc> are you on that computer right now, or are you on a different computer?
<Seeeb> iam on it
<Seeeb> it is core 2 duo 1.83
<Seeeb> 1gig ram
<Seeeb> etc
<Seeeb> if i close thunar, everything is ok again
<pc-illiterate> same one
<Seeeb> 5% cpu activity - but if i open it up
<Seeeb> its 100% again
<j1mc> Seeeb: sorry, i was writing to pc-illiterate
<j1mc> um, Seeeb ... i don't know if i can answer your question.  :[
<Seeeb> ah :f
<j1mc> Seeeb: maybe try in #xfce?
<Seeeb> ok thx
<j1mc> yw
<j1mc> pc-illiterate: you are dual-booting then?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<pc-illiterate> i'll tell ya what though...i get i think 3 options for booting into xubuntu
<j1mc> well, we would need to boot into xubuntu to get the information necessary to see what is going on.
<j1mc> and i need to go soon.
<pc-illiterate> ok...what info you want ?
<j1mc> i need to see if you can get into a terminal at all (ctrl-alt-f3) and then what your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file says.
<pc-illiterate> ok
<pc-illiterate> brb in a few
<j1mc> ok
<Seeeb> is it possible to set my xubuntu that way, that i have just to singleclick on files on the desktop to open them ?
<Seeeb> i just found out how to do that in thunar
<Seeeb> just = only ;)
<j1mc> Seeeb: i can't find a setting to do that other than in thunar.  :(
<pc-illiterate> crap...need some help if someone has patience
<vidd> ask away
<rico> guys, i forgot the keys to press to shrink my window size (from the bottom) can someone reload my memory?
<pc-illiterate> ok...black screen after progress bar after boot
<vidd> what version?
<rico> can't get to the bottom of update screen to buttons
<pc-illiterate> recovery mode... it runs thru and stops after root@ubuntumypc:"#
<vidd> pc-illiterate, no...gutsy? hardy? feisty?
<pc-illiterate> oh thats was for me lol. i look at keyboard to type...gutsy is 7.10 right ?
<vidd> yes
<pc-illiterate> ok then..
<vidd> fresh install? upgrade?
<pc-illiterate> brand new install
<vidd> how many display adapters?
<pc-illiterate> on board and gforce4 mx440se
<vidd> rico update screen? for display resolution?
<pc-illiterate> using gforce...1024 x 768 32
<vidd> pc-illiterate, plug your monitor in the other jack (or a second monitor)
<pc-illiterate> i tried that...black screen or colored snow
<vidd> pc-illiterate, two monitors?
<pc-illiterate> just 1
<vidd> switch the plug to the other display adapter and reboot
<pc-illiterate> ok...i'll give it a shot
<pc-illiterate> brb i guess
<vidd> rico...still there?
<rico> vidd, ya, just got back
<vidd> your issue...what screen do you need to update?
<rico> vidd, i'm on a box i gave to a friend, and can't get any better screen res than 640.  no other options available on the screen mgr
<rico> i was trying to run update mgr but the window stretches below the bottom of my screen so i can't get to the 'install' button
<rico> i rember someone telling me a mouseless trick to shrink window, but i forgot which keys
<vidd> have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
 * vidd dont recall the shortcut
<rico> guess the other option is cli update, would that be sudo apt-get update?
<vidd> depends on what you are trying to do
<rico> i just want to install recommended updates
<rico> he has 56 pending cause hasn't kept up with them
<vidd> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rico> why dist-upgrade?
<rico> already running gutsy
<vidd> update refreshes the apt-cache and dist-upgrade updates all programs
<rico> oh, k
<rico> how can i force close update manager?
<rico> terminal won't work i guess because update mgr open but it won't close
<vidd> [alt]+[F4]
<rico> that wants to disconnect me from chatzilla, can't i just close the update mgr?
<vidd> you need to have the update mgr in the front
<rico> oh, k, lemme try
<rico> nope, still won't close; do i have to reboot?
<pc-illiterate> didnt work.  get a black screen on the onboard....
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Hey, I was away. sorry. What is happening?
<vidd> does [ctrl]+[alt]+[F1] bring up a terminal?
<pc-illiterate> i cant get anything but a black screen after booting
<pc-illiterate> i was told f3 not f1
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: What are you using? the LiveCD of the alternative install CD?
<Odd-rationale> *or
<pc-illiterate> altern and installed fine as far as i know
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: But when you boot up, just black screen?
<pc-illiterate> i tried booting into recovery mode but it just dies i think
<pc-illiterate> yep...after progress bar , black screen
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: No text anywhere?
<pc-illiterate> nope
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Try what vidd said: ctrl+alt+f1
<pc-illiterate> i hit ctrl+alt+f3 and get a blinking cursor that accepts no input
<pc-illiterate> what do i type into the terminal ? i told you im dumb on this l;ol
<vidd> then switch to ctrl+alt+F8
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Do you get a terminal that asks for your login?
<pc-illiterate> nope
<vidd> Odd-rationale, his boot is stalling
<Odd-rationale> vidd: I can tell.
<pc-illiterate> that sounds right
<Odd-rationale> vidd: But at which process? is that what we need to find out?
<pc-illiterate> i tried clearing everything like prefetch files and stuff when i shut down windows too
<vidd> pc-illiterate, after you ctl+alt+f3....ctl+alt+F8
<pc-illiterate> ok...
<vidd> this should bring up where in the boot process your stuck
<pc-illiterate> write that down and come back ?
<vidd> wait
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Could you post the last line?
<pc-illiterate> im here
<pc-illiterate> sure
<pc-illiterate>  you mean after f8 right ?
<vidd> did you install windows first or linux first?
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: Yes. after
<pc-illiterate> windows on master first, linux on slave after
<vidd> ok...reboot and let us know what the last line is....and what specs of your machine (mem on slave and ram)
<pc-illiterate> meme on slave ?
<pc-illiterate> oops. mem on slave ?
<vidd> hard drive space
<pc-illiterate> specs...1ghz celeron 256 ram
<pc-illiterate> total is 20 gig reformatted tonight
<vidd> all on the slave drive?
<pc-illiterate> yes. 20 gig slave 60 gig master grub on master...
<vidd> ok.... let us know where it stalls
<pc-illiterate> ok...be back
<Odd-rationale> I'll be out for a while. be back later...
<schmichael> anybody know why xubuntu 7.10 wouldn't be able to join my wlan even though it appears to properly detect my Prism2.5 wifi adapter?
<vidd> what does lspci (or lsusb) detect the wifi as?
<schmichael> wifi0 and wlan0 show up in ifconfig -a, network manager detects my network, but it can't seem to join
<schmichael> vidd: Prism2.5
<schmichael> Intersil Corp Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset rev 01
<schmichael> sorry if i shorten things, i can't exactly paste into irc from that laptop :)
<schmichael> i'm working from my desktop which is debian sid and uses madwifi
<schmichael> i thought ubuntu 7.10 "just worked" with my laptop, but i just installed xubuntu over it and its obviously not just working
<vidd> did you use ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<schmichael> i've never used ndiswrapper before in my life so i guess native
<pc-illiterate> grrrr
<schmichael> i get lots of noise in /var/log/syslog... anything in particular i should look for?
<pc-illiterate> nadda. nothing. zip. zilch
<vidd> schmichael, do you use nm-applet?
<schmichael> i'm seeing hfa384x_set_rid: CMDCODE_ACCESS_WRITE failed (res=127, rid=fc48, len=2)
<schmichael> yes
<schmichael> completely default install
<schmichael> from the alternate cd
<schmichael> "Association failed" shows up a lot
<vidd> nm-applet isnt part of the default install...is it?
<schmichael> must be
<schmichael> nm-applet 0.6.5
<schmichael> i just ran through the alternate cd installer
<schmichael> haven't changed a thing yet
<schmichael> nm-applet is showing my wlan
<schmichael> and my wlan's MAC is showing up in syslog
<vidd> did you verify that the authentication was entered correctly?
<schmichael> don't tell anyone, but i have an open wlan ;)
<schmichael> i just use MAC filtering
<vidd> ah!
<vidd> turn off the mac filtering for a bit...see if that lets your system connect
<schmichael> good call
<schmichael> same thing
<schmichael> i'm running tomato firmware and its logs don't show a thing
<schmichael> although the only client related data it really logs is dhcp reqs
<vidd> pc-illiterate, so you have rebooted an hit ctrl+alt+f3, got the blinking cursor, hit ctrl+alt+f8 and it shows nothing?
<vidd> schmichael, is your system using static or dhcp?
<pc-illiterate> nope. no cursor. that was in recovery
<schmichael> dhcp
<pc-illiterate> im a lil busy at this second guys. i'll be right back
<jusama14> I want to dualboot xubuntu and Xp...I already have xubuntu installed and do not wish to remove it. Is there a way to dualboot it with XP?
<jusama14> w/out starting with  XP first.
<schmichael> jusama14: i'm doing it
<schmichael> oh
<schmichael> i started with xp first
<vidd> jusama14, yes....
<vidd> its a massive PITA
<jusama14> vidd, what steps would I take?
<schmichael> don't you have to boot from a linux cd and overwrite the mbr somehow?
<vidd> i never bothered to read the instructions
<rico> vidd, u still here?
<vidd> rico, yeah
<rico> just finished doing the update and dist-upgrrade, i was hoping that might fix my screen res problem, but screen manager still only offering 640 resolution... could it be that this monitor doesn't go any better than that?
<rico> i noticed there was a xorg update and gnome display mgr update in the process, but still no change
<vidd> you want to get to a tty and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rico> tty, you mean terminal, right?
<vidd> no...a tty .... [ctrl]+[alt]+[F1]
<rico> k, lemme try it
<gerro> hello
<vidd> hello gerro
<RESmonkey> hello everyone
<gerro> vidd: hey vidd long time no see, you doing okay?
<vidd> yeah...im back from hiatus with the community =]
<schmichael> welcome back!
<schmichael> get this... nm-applet is now showing 2 bars like its connected
<gerro> never been there.. with the community? was it one of those ubuntu gatherings I've heard about?
<schmichael> it says the speed is 2Mb/s
<schmichael> but no IP
<schmichael> the driver is hostap_pci
<gerro> schmichael: what card you working with?
<vidd> schmichael, i dont use nm-applett .... i prefer to hard code my /etc/network/interfaces
<schmichael> gerro: Intersil Corp Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset rev 01
<schmichael> i'm going to pycon in a couple of days, so it'd be nice to have easy roaming support
<gerro> yeah that works best usually entering the info in yourself
<schmichael> but i'd settle for poking at /etc/network/interfaces
<rico> vidd, uhhhh, that one threw me
<vidd> rico?
<vidd> threw you?
<gerro> schmichael: never used one those prism cards but here they're quite nice, probably needs custom drivers or something?
<rico> had copy/pasted the tty command you said but when went to tty of course i could not paste
<schmichael> gerro: i had plain old ubuntu (i think 7.10) installed before and don't remember doing anything special
<gerro> schmichael: lshw doesn't say its disabled right?
<rico> can you give me the command again and tell me what to expect
<schmichael> lol
<vidd> rico, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserv-xorg
<schmichael> gerro: DISABLED
<gerro> schmichael: oh you using 8.04? I haven't had a chance to try it :(
<schmichael> 7.10
<rico> control/alt/f1?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> dont hit enter until you verify it is right
<gerro> schmichael: it does say disabled for that device under lshw? then there isn't a suitable driver found
<schmichael> oh
<schmichael> huh
<rico> verify the command is properly written you mean?
<vidd> yes
<rico> what will happen, how will i get back out of the tty1?
<vidd> it will kill your x session
<gerro> rico: ctrl alt f7 to get out of it
<gerro> rico: or ctrl alt backspace to start a new x session
<dezrik> hello im having problems with nm-applet
<rico> vidd and gerro, so i am ready to goto tty1?
<gerro> rico: I got no clue what your doing just how to use ttys >,>
<vidd> gerro, he's reconfiguring x
<gerro> vidd: why can't he press esc at boot and do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf then set it up or if its completely trashed then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rico> i'm guessing i'll be knocked off the chat, see you when i get back i guess
<vidd> rico go to tty, typt the command....then comeback b4 hitting enter
<schmichael> ha, it seems i blogged about ubuntu 7.04 not detecting my wifi in this laptop: http://michael.susens-schurter.com/blog/2007/04/16/installing-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-on-an-ibm-thinkpad-t30/
<schmichael> how the hell did i get 7.10 working...
<rico> ok, so to comeback i will do control/alt/f7?
<vidd> yes
<rico> ok, lemme try
<gerro> shouldn't he do stop on gdm?
<gerro> and if so then would ctrl alt f7 work?
<vidd> you dont have to stop x to reconfig it...
<gerro> if you use auto detection stuff it tends to get better results if you do
<rico> ok, i'm back.  tty asked me for user/password then command prompt, then i entered: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserv-xorg
<vidd> it willstop it and restart it
<gerro> if he knows already what to put minds well edit xorg.conf directly from any mode long as your root
<vidd> you want to walk him through that?
<vidd> i always mess it up that way
<gerro> heck no I'm just saying some people are picky and I don't understand rofl
<rico> so guys am i ready to go back and hit enter?
<vidd> what will happen is this.....
<gerro> vidd: why not rm xorg.conf?
<vidd> huh?
<gerro> wouldn't that cause it to generate a default one?
<gerro> or crash and die?
<rico> we no like crash and die
<vidd> methinks it crash and diw
<gerro> rico: you'd still have command prompt to fix it :P
<dezrik> im having trouble with nm-applet is there another Network Configuration tool?
<vidd> but no chat to get instructions
<gerro> dezrik: yeah umm try wifi scanner
<rico> ya, scarry
<rico> vidd, i guess i'm ready to try your way.  you were about to tell me what would happen
<gerro> dezrik: ah darn that's not the right name for it.. I just use kismet usually
<vidd> it will bring up a type of wizard
<gerro> rico: how did xorg mess up anyway and are you at all able to enter a graphical mode?
<rico> yes i have graphical, but only 640 screenres is driving me nuts
<gerro> rico: then don't go reconfiguring xorg lol
<vidd> you will mostly accept the defaulttill it talks about display
<gerro> rico: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf edit the resolution your monitor supports and its refresh rates
<rico> don't know why gutsy din't do all this on install, it's sposed to i thought
<gerro> rico: yeah it does but your monitor might not be listed or its unsure of what to put because of the type of graphics card its using
<rico> vidd, ok, i will mostly accept the default untill display, and then what?
<gerro> rico: there also this command ddcprobe to list info about your monitor like colors it supports and refresh rate
<rico> gerro, ya, this monitor is a Hansol, never heard of it b4
<vidd> rico, follow gerro advice first
<gerro> vidd: did you tell him to make a backup file before reconfiguring I mean it still partially works
<vidd> not yet
<rico> guys, would i be better off switching out monitors?  i have some others downstairs
<rico> less risky?
<gerro> rico: wouldn't work, you need to edit the settings
<gerro> rico: and if you specify it exactly to your monitor it won't use any "safe defaults" and perform better
<rico> omg.  ok, so where are we
<rico> i don't know if i will muff this up if too complicated.  i not so smart.
<gerro> rico: where do you feel comfortable command prompt or gui?
<rico> gui, naturally, but if i have a helper i can muddle thru command line
<gerro> rico: then get to gui and quit calling me a helper :D
<rico> teacher, then?
<rico> what do you mean gete to gui?
<gerro> just press ctrl alt f7
<gerro> your back at desktop then right?
<rico> yes, i'm on desktop now using chatzilla
<gerro> can you open a terminal? or press alt f2 and enter xfce4-terminal if thats too hard big to read enter xterm
<rico> do i have to 'close' the tty?
<gerro> not really
<gerro> it takes very minor kb of memory
<rico> ok, opening terminal now
<gerro> then sudo su and enter your root pass since we doing some systems stuff
<rico> what do you mean sudo su?
<rico> that is whole command?
<gerro> mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want a pretty text editor or nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you prefer command line one (don't do if you did xterm because can't copy/paste)
<gerro> yes its whole command
<gerro> sudo= do as root su= become super user
<rico> so, simply 'sudo su'?
<gerro> yeah
<rico> k, i am superuser
<rico> now, mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<gerro> you opened up the file with mousepad or nano?
 * vidd needs to rack out
<rico> thanks vidd
<vidd> good luck
<gerro> yeah
<rico> gerro, i din't open anything but terminal 'sudo su'
<gerro> the terminal can open everything else
<rico> k, so what next
<gerro> scroll down you will see a line about your resolution
<gerro> just put in there for the largest one it lists whatever you think your monitor will support
<gerro> take into consideration if your graphics card can keep up with your monitor (usually they can quite well)
<rico> no, i don't have any output there yet ... is this where i do 'mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<gerro> you do that inside the terminal you did sudo su in
<rico> now?
<gerro> yeah
<rico> k
<rico> mousepad not installed says i can install it. do it now?
<rico> as superuser?
<gerro> no
<gerro> which ubuntu distribution are you using?
<gerro> try gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead then
<rico> using gutsy 7.10
<gerro> not xubuntu though right?
<acaceol> Is anyone here? I have a problem with Synaptic.
<rico> no, ubuntu
<acaceol> What?
<gerro> rico: yeah ubuntu comes with gedit installed just try that pretty much samet hing
<acaceol> Oh, different conversation.
<rico> gerro, ok, so what's my command then?
<gerro> acaceol: sup, what's the problem?
<acaceol> I have a broken package, and I can't fix it, and I can't remove it.
<gerro> rico: your opening gedit a text editor to the location /etc/X11/ for the file xorg.conf so 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' X11 being your graphics stuff and etc being your config files
<acaceol> And when I try to get anything else, it says that I have a broken package and it won't let me install.
<gerro> acaceol: try apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean
<rico> k, so : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<gerro> acaceol: that removes packages that have issues and cleans out older .debs incase you some how messed up a packages installer
<gerro> rico: yep
<acaceol> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<gerro> acaceol: umm sorry when using apt-get command do sudo or do it as root
<acaceol> I did.
<rico> i got a gnome warning autthentication failed but it did bring up the file just the same, i'm gonna pastebin it and be right back to show you
<gerro> ah... crap might have some problems with your repositories then acaceol
<acaceol> /var/lib/dpkg/info/wamerican.postrm: 12: /usr/sbin/remove-default-wordlist: not found
<gerro> acaceol: which part did it mess up at?
<acaceol> I think the missing dependancy is the uninstaller. >.>
<gerro> rico: authentication fails if you enter your password in wrong..
<rico> gerro, here is the file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59325/
<gerro> acaceol: umm I'd suggest taking that output and run synaptic from terminal to get any errors it outputs then pastebin it and perhaps post a comment on forum and/or #ubuntu
<gerro> acaceol: if you have any other ubuntu systems you could grab those files from and hope it starts working again?
<gerro> rico: alright which graphics card and monitor exactly models and what does lspci list for your graphics card line
<acaceol> I don't, sadly
<rico> gerro omg i don't know.
<rico> how do i find out
<gerro> acaceol: maybe another box you could install ubuntu to virtualbox or run copy of wubi and get the info?
<gerro> acaceol: give me the names of files you need and I'll see if I got a copy if you want
<acaceol> Apparently I need /usr/sbin/remove-default-wordlist
<gerro> rico: just do lspci and pastebin it
<gerro> rico: pastebin all it says should list that
<gerro> rico: lshw lists lot of hardware info too but its very indepth
<acaceol> If you get wamerican then you should have the file, but I wouldn't want you to mess up your computer, too
<gerro> heck if you could pastebin ddcprobe too it would help think you have to 'apt-get install xresprobe' package
<gerro> acaceol: wouldn't mess up anything just copying stuff
<rico> gerro: nothing happens after i do lspci: (gedit:5833): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<rico> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rico> lspci
<gerro> rico: hold ctrl then press c in the terminal
<gerro> rico: that will cut off any thing its currently telling you about if it hasn't ended already
<gerro> acaceol: hmm /var/lib/dpkg/info/wamerican.* right?
<rico> gerro, ok, here's what i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59326/
<acaceol> Yeah, I think
<acaceol> I have .config, .list, .md5sums, .postinst, .postrm, and .templates
<gerro> rico: do "apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati'
<rico> as superuser still?
<gerro> rico: yeah
<gerro> that will add the video driver you need, it might already be installed
<rico> gerro: Reading state information... Done
<rico> xserver-xorg-video-ati is already the newest version.
<rico> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<acaceol> This line of the sh:     /usr/sbin/remove-default-wordlist wamerican
<rico> so it seems that it is already installed, right?  but not working?
<acaceol> It's missing that file
<gerro> rico: "Driver		"vesa"" where it says that in xorg.conf change vesa to radeon and remove
<rico> gerro, what do you mean 'remove'?
<gerro> the line where it says Virtual 640 480 then under Modes change 640x480 to something reasonable like 1024x768 change defaultdepth to 16
<gerro> rico: sorry I pressed enter early :(
<rico> omg, i'm confused...
<rico> still don't know what you mean 'remove'
<acaceol> "...change vesa to radeon and remove the line where it says..."
<acaceol> It's one sentence
<gerro> acaceol: I really don't know what to do and don't want to go overboard replacing things because might be hazardous
<acaceol> I'll try removing that line and see what happens.
<acaceol> I have the installer CD, so I don't really mind if it goes unstable or anything.
<gerro> acaceol: basically you tried to remove some dictionary and synaptic crapped out on you.. probably some guide on how to remove unwanted dictionaries and what to do if something goes wrong
<gerro> that's what you did right?
<gerro> acaceol: yeah if you got any files just run livecd and copy them to a flash drive or burn to cd won't lose too much I hope
<acaceol> Probably
<rico> gerro, can't find the gedit, must've closed, do i just : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  again?
<gerro> acaceol: but I don't quite know what you did, perhaps you could check your command history for the last day or so and it will show?
<acaceol> I don't have any files except Synaptic packages and my backround (which I made in a minute with GIMP)
<gerro> acaceol: ah I suck pretty bad with gimp :(
<acaceol> Heh, I just did the Plasma Shader thingy in the Effects menu
<acaceol> Makes a nice backround
<gerro> acaceol: is that where they get those default backgrounds?
<acaceol> Huh?
<gerro> acaceol: default ubuntu background looks like someone took a switch blade to an lcd monitor >,>
<acaceol> Heh, I don't think so
<gerro> well I sorta broke my laptop screen and it looks kinda similar.. except the blops of dark dead pixels :(
<acaceol> I broke one of mine, too...
<gerro> did it have a webcam by the monitor?
<acaceol> Sucks, it was a Compaq from a long time ago.
<acaceol> No, heh
<acaceol> It didn't have a CD drive
<acaceol> I don't think...
<gerro> well mine broke from the webcam downward spiderweb sorta crach think casing is weak there
<acaceol> Huh.
<gerro> acaceol: sooo lucky none those primitive cd drives :/
<gerro> crack I mean like in the monitor part
<acaceol> I mean like something hit the screen and the glass in front of the LCD shattered
<acaceol> When I boot it up, it looks like a rainbow in a taffy puller
<gerro> I tend to skip a lot of minor words when typing, think I'm going crazy or english language is too bulky...
<acaceol> Probably the latter; maybe both :p
<gerro> heck if I care what you think :P (notice I didn't say I)
<gerro> maybe some form of unconcious doublethink stuff going on..
<acaceol> Erm, you did say "I".
<acaceol> ...:/
<gerro> think I'm going crazy was no I
<acaceol> What other language do you know?
<gerro> acacceol: any ideas how to fix synaptic so far?
<gerro> acaceol: I know ingles
<acaceol> Re-installation, nothing besides that
<acaceol> Can I just delete everything manually?
<acaceol> >.>
<rico> gerro do i change vesa to radeon under 'boardname' as well?
<acaceol> Like, delete the file that tells Synaptic it exists?
<acaceol> (Or remove that line if it's in a big file)
<gerro> acaceol: heck yeah but last time I told someone to rm on irc I got the third degree and banned from #ubuntu lol
<rico> also, do i change default depth from 24 to 16 in both instances?  how do i save changes to file?
<gerro> acaceol: but doesn't it have some sort of index to keep track of this stuff so deleting wouldn't help?
<acaceol> Then I'll delete the index. I don't care anymore. >.>
<gerro> rico: sure if you like but I don't know if that will do anything think its just like a variable for informational purposes
<acaceol> Tell me where it is, and I'll delete it
<gerro> acaceol: I dont' know my synaptic is working :/
<rico> gerro, so then to save and test result what do i do?
<gerro> rico: yes both instances
<gerro> rico: hmm might want to try it at 24 though I think some radeon have trouble going lower
<gerro> so don't worry about changing that
<gerro> top left click file then save then click x
<gerro> and it should be saved
<acaceol> Brb.
<rico> gerro, so change 16 back to 24 again?
<gerro> try a restart to test if it works I'm too lazy to press a bunch of buttons :D
<gerro> yes
<gerro> 24
<gerro> but if that doesn't work then try 16
<rico> ok, i go try.  wish me luck.
<gerro> kk
<rico> ok, made changes, still not sure how to save?
<gerro> save like how you would save a text file
<gerro> your editing these changes into xorg.conf directly right?
<rico> yes, directly
<rico> via gedit
<rico> so just hit the save button on gedit?
<gerro> should be pretty easy to save yeah try that
<rico> then restart?
<gerro> yes
<rico> ok, see you later.  thanks for all your help.
<gerro> rico: its getting kind of late and I have to go but there some info here http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html about what examples to put so if you don't understand what's in that file you can change it.
<rico> is cont alt backspace good enough for restart?
<gerro> I have no clue I usually use that for when I crash something
<gerro> just try a full restart
<rico> i don't have a shutdown button, i don't know why, think its related to resolution issue.  how else to restart?
<gerro> shutdown -h 0 as root in the terminal
<gerro> or you can click the menu and click quit
<rico> omg.... i fixed one thing and screwed up another.  reconfigure xorg x11 conf file and now i have the various resolutions available in menu, but all of a sudden my screen has gotten way crazy, looks like interference on the screen, and i can barely read the text i'm writing.  is this a known issue ayone?
<rico> oh, well i try again tomorrow, looks like i will need to access chat from another machine...
<slimjimflim> anybody know where to get a list of boot times for different versions of xubuntu?
<zoredache> sorry, what do you mean by 'boottimes'?
<pc-illiterate> ok. i had 3 people trying to help me earlier. anyone else want to give it a shot ?
<slimjimflim> zoredache, yes
<pc-illiterate> can someone help me with a crashing boot ?
<pc-illiterate> stalling boot, what ever it is
<slimjimflim> what happens?
<slimjimflim> any error messages?
<pc-illiterate> i never make it to the login screen i guess
<pc-illiterate> nope
<pc-illiterate> just get a black screen after the progress bar
<pc-illiterate> i hit alt+ctrl+f8 and watch where it crashes at
<pc-illiterate> after like 8 lines past loading gnome agp? controller ?
<pc-illiterate> anyway it is after it flips to next screen in loading
<captine> high there.  Anyone got wifi working with wep/wpa?  Am in a Hostel in San Fran, and can view the network, but when trying to connect, it asks for some file in wifi-radar?
<captine> anyone able to help?
<pc-illiterate> ok...guess i'll try to find an answer before everyone wakes up
<captine> pc-illiterate, thanks.  I have looked, but am not sure how to use wifi-radar.  also, if i need to d/l anything, must do before i reboot i.e. d/l in windows
<pc-illiterate> lol. no captine. im having my own problems . lol
<slimjimflim> pc-illiterate, can you switch to another tty and log in that way?
<slimjimflim> sorry about the lag
<meridian> no prob
<meridian> not sure why i cannot get my own nick to work
<slimjimflim> meridian are you logged in twice?
<meridian> no idea
<meridian> logged in, and think it disconnected, and auto relogged
<meridian> think that ghost thing is happening or something
<slimjimflim> do you have an alternate nick?
<meridian> this is the alternate.
<meridian> lol
<meridian> captine is the main
<slimjimflim> sounds like a job for #freenode ops
<captine> lol.  np
<CoSinecure> Hey..
<Stryk> Hi.
<rico_> Can someone please help me with openoffice.  I am trying to make a simple flyer for my lost dog, and i can't seem to insert picture from my desktop.
<gabkdlly> insert -> picture -> from file
<gabkdlly> when you open the word processor, take a look at the menu at the top of the window. Click on "Insert", then move down to "Picture", then select "From File" and you will get a dialog to help you select the file you would like to insert
<rico_> gabkdlly: kool, thanks, i was trying drag and drop wouldn't work, now i got it. thank you thank you.
<rico_> gabkdlly: ok, i got one picture on there, but when i try to add another it says 'filter not found', what could that mean?
<gabkdlly> rico_: maybe that means the file format is not supported?
<gabkdlly> you could try converting the image to a format that you know is supported, using imagemagick or the gimp
<gabkdlly> the command to convert images is "convert input-file [options] output-file" on the command line. read up on it with "man convert"
<tech404> can anyone tell me reasons to go swap file vs. swap partition? I don't run out of HD space but I don't think I have ever paged before either. Just seems like a waste and I wanted to hear some opinions.
<PriceChild> tech404: you can't resume fom swap file iirc
<PriceChild> tech404: you don't want to run out of memory though... better to have a little swap before random processes are killed to free things up.
<PriceChild> tech404: the advantage of a swap file is its much more easily modified in terms of size
<PriceChild> *one of
<pc-illiterate> i need some help from a very patient person
<tech404> pc-illiterate: typically in a setting like this you should just ask your question... not ask to ask a question
<pc-illiterate> i tried all that last night. no one was around
<pc-illiterate> im getting a black screen after loading progress bar
<tech404> sometimes it is hard to find the right person but if they are on they will help
<pc-illiterate> no login...nothing
<pc-illiterate> odd-rationale tried yesterday but had to leave
<pc-illiterate> actually i had a few people helping me
<pc-illiterate> ive installed twice
<tech404> :) well I am not an expert but I will be happy to listen
<pc-illiterate> so my problem goes like this
<pc-illiterate> im getting a black screen after loading progress bar
<pc-illiterate> once the progress bar screen disappears, i get a black screen
<tech404> so during boot you see the progress bar but after it is finished the screen goes blank and shows no login?
<pc-illiterate> you got in
<pc-illiterate> it*
<tech404> have you tried using <ctrl>+<alt>+F1 to see the console or removed splash from grub?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<pc-illiterate> only thing that works is alt crtl delete to restart
<tech404> can you get to the console?
<pc-illiterate> i cant get anywhere
<tech404> and what is the last thing it says when you remove splash in grub?
<pc-illiterate> am i having a problem because my pc is an emachine ?
<pc-illiterate> remove splash ?
<tech404> when you start up the computer it says press escape to enter Grub
<pc-illiterate> ow do i remove splash from grub ?
<pc-illiterate> grub is the os choice screen right ?
<tech404> correct
<pc-illiterate> ok...i start pc it shows the emachine start-up screen then goes into grub.....so i press escape and go into grub ?
<tech404> hold on let me look and make sure I am telling you this right... its not something I do a lot
<pc-illiterate> this is my first ever experience with linux...its not going so well
<tech404> Workaround to remove usplash :
<tech404> 1. At boot, press Esc to access the boot menu.
<tech404> 2. Choose ubuntu and the press the "e" key to edit
<tech404> 3. With the arrow keys, go to the "kernel" line and press "e" to edit
<tech404> 4. Remove "splash" and "quiet" from the line and press "enter"
<tech404> 5. Press "b" to boot your computer.
<tech404> it can be hard to get over the hump... everything completely new and different is like that :)
<tech404> it will be worth it
<tech404> so follow those directions and see what it does... if it freezes again see what the last couple of lines say to see if they can point us in the right direction
<pc-illiterate> i hit f3 then f8 during boot....it makes it to login. i see that before i get the black screen
<pc-illiterate> actually theres another line i see before the screen goes black
<tech404> when you see the login is it a gui or cli
<pc-illiterate> its cli i guess.
<pc-illiterate> its like part of the run line
<pc-illiterate>  im not anything but a clicker
<pc-illiterate> it rolls up real fast and boom black screen really fast
<pc-illiterate> ok...im going to go try this workaround and see exactly
<pc-illiterate> did i choose the vid res right ?
<pc-illiterate> i just moved the red bar to 1024x 768 32 and enter during install
<tech404> well I don't know but Ubuntu should be able to recover from that
<pc-illiterate> ok...i'll be back
<tech404> well that sounds safe to me... is your screen very old?
<pc-illiterate> monitor is about 4 1/2 years old at most
<tech404> should be fine
<pc-illiterate> ok....i will return
<pc-illiterate> grrrrrrrrrr
<pc-illiterate> are you still there tech404 ?
<tech404> yes
<pc-illiterate> i did that twice...last line i see is starting local boot something . then its black screen still
<tech404> are you using the computer that is having the problem?
<pc-illiterate> yes
<pc-illiterate> lemme give ya specs before you ask
<gabkdlly> pc-illiterate: what version of xubuntu did you install?
<pc-illiterate> 1ghz celeron, 256m ram, geforce4 mx440se, master hdd 60g master with xp, slave 20g with xubuntu, emachine T1100
<pc-illiterate> 7.10
<pc-illiterate> i bought this pc in 2000
<tech404> what is the model number of your computer?
<pc-illiterate> T1100
<tech404> ok reboot again and go into grub but this time pick the on that says (recovery mode)... then after it comes up type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)' "
<tech404> that symble is a pipe it is shift \
<tech404> symbol*
<tech404> write down what you see and come back and tell us
<pc-illiterate> do i put in    '(EE)'    ?
<tech404> yes
<pc-illiterate> and, thats after recovery mode runs right ?
<tech404> yes... recovery mode should bring you to what looks like a old dos prompt... then you will want to type that in
<pc-illiterate> ok because ive ran it before and ive logged in and all but it tells me i need root for everything i try
<pc-illiterate> anyway....i'll be back
<tech404> it should not ask you for that with this but anytime something says that and you are SURE that you want to do it just type in 'sudo' before with out the ' ' and it will ask for a password and then do as you ask
<pc-illiterate> i tried but i couldve been typing wrong
<pc-illiterate>  but i'll be back
<pc-illiterate> tech: no file or directory found
<tech404> are you in windows now?
<pc-illiterate> yes
<pc-illiterate> i rebooted after that
<maxamillion> we don't support the microsoft windows operating system in the channel
<pc-illiterate>  hit alt+ctrl+f3 then alt+ctrl+f8 and it told me 'vid disp'( ithink) erro then restarted no problem
<pc-illiterate> hey max...shhhhh.
<pc-illiterate> im fine
<pc-illiterate>  we've been working on this for hours
<^u^> ?
<pc-illiterate> ive actually been trying to figure this out since about 3pm yesterday
<tech404> did you use the liveCD to install?
<pc-illiterate> alt cd
<pc-illiterate> my pc wouldnt run live
<tech404> how much ram to you have?
<pc-illiterate> 256
<tech404> ok
<pc-illiterate> sorry about the shhhh max. im a little irriated
<pc-illiterate> should i reinstall and use my onboard video ?
<maxamillion> pc-illiterate: its ok, i just try to keep the channel on topic
<tech404> you may want to try just pulling the VGA card out and plugging into the onboard and giving it another try without reinstalling
<maxamillion> pc-illiterate: but it appears that the discussion is once again about xubuntu so i shall wander off
<pc-illiterate> lol max. sorry again
<maxamillion> no worries :)
<pc-illiterate> ive tried just switching to the onboard but i get the colored snow screen
<tech404> did you remove the other from the computer?
<pc-illiterate> nope
<tech404> do you feel comfortable doing that?
<pc-illiterate> sure
<tech404> I would give that a try.
<pc-illiterate>  if you mean feel like its beyond my grasp....i put everything in
<tech404> also if you can find another computer so that we can talk and troubleshoot at the same time it would be great
<pc-illiterate> not gunna happen. im at home and this is it
<tech404> ok pull out the other video card.. make sure that you bios settings are for onboard video and then boot up into xubuntu
<pc-illiterate> ok. be back again
<pc-illiterate> hey tech404 .........
<tech404> any luck?
<Odd-rationale> pc-illiterate: You again! Were you *finally* able to install xubuntu?
<pc-illiterate> yes tech..yes odd
<pc-illiterate> it doesnt like my gfx card
<tech404> so are you running xubuntu now?
<pc-illiterate> no....updated and d/l nvidia driver
<cromag> uh, thats was qite a few Xubuntuers :)
<pc-illiterate> on xp now
<pc-illiterate> i have more questions than you have time for :))
<tech404> what kind of card?
<pc-illiterate> gforce4mx440se
<pc-illiterate> i was reading instructions for install
<pc-illiterate> came back here
<pc-illiterate> mirc will need to be run thru wine correct ?
<tech404> I would guess so but I think you should try an alternative
<pc-illiterate> well i know nothing...
<tech404> you should install xchat and give that a try
<pc-illiterate> xchat will bring me here ?
<tech404> yes
<pc-illiterate> weee
<tech404> and so will pidgin and that is already on your xubuntu install
<pc-illiterate> what all does pdgin work with ?
<tech404> just about every chat you can think of
<pc-illiterate> even gayhoo and google talk ?
<tech404> i find that it is not great for irc so i use xchat for irc and pidgin for everything else
<tech404> yes and msn and icq and so on and so on
<pc-illiterate> yes...im likin this more n more
<tech404> you should boot into linux now and come talk to us from there
<pc-illiterate> ok cool
<pc-illiterate> i are here
<tech404> congrats
<pc-illiterate> this is pretty cool
<pc-illiterate> kinda like trillian
<tech404> I would bet that your video card is supported... i think that it may have been a setting in the bios
<tech404> but I would hold off on working on it for a while
<pc-illiterate> i got the driver
<pc-illiterate>  i just need to know how to "kill all opengl processes" and open a console to type in the run
<pc-illiterate> i know 1 thing for sure. firefox opens at least twice as fast
<tech404> i feel very sure that you don't need to install the closed source nvidia drivers for a card that age
<pc-illiterate> i dont know anything about bios so...
<pc-illiterate> gunna be a pain in the arse to pull it out after i play Ut and boot into linux
<tech404> you can try if you would like but I think you will find the computer doing the same thing as before
<pc-illiterate> i just mean use it for xp so i can play. im an addicted gamer
<tech404> i understand
<tech404> so am i
<pc-illiterate> so you think i have the drivers but since im in linux, it uses what the bios says ?
<tech404> I think that the bios was set to use both cards or to fall back onto the on board
<pc-illiterate> no built in firewall right ?
<tech404> no need really
<pc-illiterate> but only with xp ?
<pc-illiterate> what about anti virus ?
<tech404> but you can install one if it makes you feel happy
<tech404> dont need it
<pc-illiterate> no firewall no antivirus ?
<tech404> nope
<tech404> nothing is listening to the outside world on your system so no need for a firewall and there are not any real viruses for linux
<tech404> do you use a router to get to the internet?
<pc-illiterate> an old cheap 1
<pc-illiterate> linksys networkeverywhere...
<tech404> you should not need a firewall
<pc-illiterate> its a $40 cheap router
<pc-illiterate> well thats just freakin cool
<tech404> but if it gives you a warm feeling to know you have one there are plenty available for free just waiting to be downloaded and installed from synaptics
<pc-illiterate> lol. if i dont need 1 im not really all for d/l useless apps
<tech404> well congrats again pc-illiterate I hope you enjoy... do some reading up on what new people should know
<web_knows> hi there
<web_knows> do you guys know of any tag editor that writes the album cover to the file?
<Odd-rationale> web_knows: I think easytag can do that. also depends if your file format supports it.
<web_knows> mp3
<Whiteheat> hi ppl - question - how do I set the default font for xfce4-terminal??
<Whiteheat> hi ppl - question - how do I set the default font for xfce4-terminal?? - cant find anything in faqs/wiki etc
<zoredache> Whiteheat: there is a setting on one of the menus
<Whiteheat> zoredache - I havent found it yet - can you be more specific please?
<foxray> hi, where are the monitor power management settings in xubuntu?
<foxray> i need to set the monitor standby time to 30 minutes
<zoredache> Whiteheat: Edit->Preferences->appearance
<Whiteheat> zoredache: thanks mate - I looked at that screen before and could see the monospace - but didnt notice the size option even though I was looking for it!!??
<pc-illiterate> can anyone help me with installing a gforce4 mx series drivers ?
<pc-illiterate> ok. can someone tell me how to get in my bios ?
<revlo> hi, cannot fetch it from the website, maybe I am blind, but how much storage and ram will a very basic xubuntu install need? (just some email little websurfing and gnumeric/abiword)
<pc-illiterate> i just installed dude
<pc-illiterate> i have 15gig left on a 20 gig hdd
<pc-illiterate> and the installer told me 36m of ram
<pc-illiterate>  the livecd uses a lot more
<pc-illiterate> does that help revlo ?
<revlo> 5Gb.. thats alot, do you ahve any user-data on the driver?
<revlo> yes a bit
<pc-illiterate> thats alot ?  i know the ubuntu site says it takes 1.5 g but i needed more than that i guess
<pc-illiterate> it also says it needs less ram on the livecd than i actually needed
<pc-illiterate> but that was bogus or something. it wouldnt install
<pc-illiterate> if i helped cool. if not. sorry.
<pc-illiterate> if you gimme a sec i'll copy n paste whats said there
<pc-illiterate> CDs require 128MB RAM to run, or 192MB RAM to install. Desktop install requires at least 1.5GB of free space on your hard disk.
<revlo> 1.5Gb ok thx :)
<pc-illiterate> dont know why im different
<revlo> maybe addon software like OpenOffice
<revlo> OpenOffice alone takes 700Mb on my Centos Laptop
<pc-illiterate> yea its there. i did a full alt cd install
<pc-illiterate> ok i gotta figure out graphics. have fun everyone
#xubuntu 2008-03-13
<Ahmuck> hi.  i want to rip my cd to disk.  what program should i use.  does xubuntu have one by default?
<j1mc> hi Ahmuck you can use "sound juicer."
<j1mc> it's not installed by default, but is easy to install.
<Ahmuck> thx
<pc-illiterate> to tech404 and j1mc, thanks for your help guys
<pc-illiterate>  if i missed someone...sorry and thanks :D
<tech404> your welcome...this is a community of good people... as long as you try to figure it out on your own first people will help
<j1mc> pc-illiterate: i remember helping you, but don't remember how i helped... you're still welcome, though.  :)
<pc-illiterate> it was tech who finally did but, you tried
<tech404> if you really want to get into it you could try finding a local ubuntu group
<j1mc> :)
<pc-illiterate> do you happen to run a gforce card ?
<pc-illiterate> my bios is set-up for pci....it just doesnt like it
<tech404> yes i do
<tech404> but mines a 8800gt
<tech404> 2 of them actually
<tech404> what options did it show there?
<pc-illiterate> well it tells me to disable all opengl but im lost there and thats where i get stuck and dont want to read further til i figure it out
<tech404> usually it says something like on board only, both, and video card only
<pc-illiterate> i dl the driver already
<tech404> in bios
<pc-illiterate> oh in the bios ?
<tech404> yes
<pc-illiterate> pci and agp..i have it set for pci...always has been
<tech404> are you sure your card is pci?
<tech404> what was its name again
<pc-illiterate> lmao...yes i am
<pc-illiterate> mx440se
<tech404> that is a old card
<pc-illiterate> yes it is
<pc-illiterate> works great though
<pc-illiterate> only a 200watt ps so im limited
<tech404> yeah those emachine ps are tiny
<pc-illiterate> i doubt its 200 even. i think they say its a 150 or 175
<tech404> but i think you could tep up to a low power current day card if you wanted to
<tech404> step*
<tech404> and you have 2 hd's as well
<tech404> ohh well
<pc-illiterate> limited on funds right now. im just going to build a new 1
<pc-illiterate> or find a cheap 1 i can hop up
<tech404> well i always say build but i will say system 76 makes a good machine if you just want to buy the whole thing
<pc-illiterate> ive never built 1 but it cant be too hard
<tech404> anyways... when i type in your card name the results say agp... you seem to know what you are talking about but if I was you I would double check that
<pc-illiterate> i dont have an agp slot
<Turno> my machine is having trouble pulling an ip from my router... it did this before and I don't remember how i solved it... its using the 'tulip' driver... anyone have any idea?
<tech404> k
<Turno> ... my router shows it in its dhcp clients table though.... but ifconfig never gets an ip
<tech404> have your tried 'sudo ifup -a'
<Turno> i've tried ifconfig eth0 up/down
<Turno> any reboots
<Turno> many
<Turno> even when i specify an ip address, it isn't reachable
<Turno> its my old ass network card, i'm sure
<tech404> what does it say about eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Turno> after it gets it once, it sticks
<Turno> hmmm
<Turno> auto lo
<Turno> iface lo inet loopback
<Turno> thats the only lines not commented out
<tech404> well there is your problem
<Turno> even though ifconfig shows an eth0?
<Turno> if i run that without any arguments
<Turno> it shows packest received, not many sent
<Turno> i may need to set the linkspeed
<Turno> sudo ethtool eth0 says
<Turno> settings for eth0
<Turno> no data available
<Turno> hm
<Thingus> Do we have a newer version of Audacious for Feisty?
<Thingus> The one in the repos is kinda oldish.
<Turno> something is apparently seriously wrong with my adapter, even though it was working before i restored this backup... and it was working when the backup was made
<Turno> lspci reports its an ADMtek nc100
<tech404> is it a laptop?
<Turno> desktop
<Turno> i found a thread on ubuntuforums
<Turno> i'm reading that now
<Turno> it has worked before
<tech404> can I suggest that you use a manual ip
<Turno> it worked earlier today, but xfce wasn't loading, so i restored a backup from 1/20
<Turno> i'll try that again
<Turno> but it doesn't seem to affect it
<pc-illiterate> ok im going to try to figure this out. you guys have a good time
<Stryk> Hi, could someone help me with the process of installing Xubuntu?
<pc-illiterate> anyone alive in here ?
<The-Kernel> yes
<pc-illiterate> oh thank god
<The-Kernel> What can i do for you good sir.....or ma'am
<pc-illiterate> im a guy but not a sir yet ;)
<pc-illiterate> i want to install my nvidia card and its an older 1. im having more problems than i can handle
<pc-illiterate> im totally new to linux and im lost
<The-Kernel> OK, so, what nVidia is it?
<The-Kernel> newer or older then 5200?
<pc-illiterate> gf4 440mx
<The-Kernel> yikes
<The-Kernel> sorry dude
<pc-illiterate> lol i know
<The-Kernel> Linux support for that is pretty much minimal
<pc-illiterate> ive tried reading the pages at ubuntu help and im feeling like a 1 year old
<The-Kernel> same as with Windows, if you notices on like half of the game today, it shows "Geforce 4 series not supported"
<The-Kernel> Dude, its not you
<The-Kernel> its the card
<pc-illiterate> well nvidia has a driver
<pc-illiterate>  i dl it already. i just dont know what to do now
<The-Kernel> They so, but it doesn't really work anymore
<The-Kernel> OK
<pc-illiterate> crap
<The-Kernel> so is it a .sh or a .bin?
<pc-illiterate> i guess a sh
<The-Kernel> if its .sh they type this in on the command line in the dir that the file is
<The-Kernel> sudo nvidiafilenamehere.sh
<The-Kernel> or
<The-Kernel> sudo ./nvidiafilenamehere.sh
<pc-illiterate> it says sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<The-Kernel> try this, sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<The-Kernel> in the dir that the file is in
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate, before we install that, run this command and see if it makes the card work
<pc-illiterate> now even dumber...how do i enter the command line ?
<The-Kernel> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<The-Kernel> oh
<The-Kernel> um
<pc-illiterate> lol
<The-Kernel> Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<pc-illiterate> ok... that leaves my desltop. how do i get back to it ?
<The-Kernel> what?
<The-Kernel> leaves your desktop?!
<The-Kernel> try this key combo
<pc-illiterate> the terminal makes me leave my desktop. i dont know how to get back to it
<The-Kernel> ctrl+alt+F7
<pc-illiterate> to get back ?
<The-Kernel> did that do it?
<The-Kernel> yeah
<pc-illiterate> i dont know. im on the 1 and only pc here
<pc-illiterate> ok...lemme try. be patient. im a pure noob
<The-Kernel> do you have a command line right now?
<pc-illiterate> no
<The-Kernel> What do you have?
<pc-illiterate> my desktop. ?
<The-Kernel> haha
<The-Kernel> ok um, what screen do you see?
<pc-illiterate> seriously dude, i was a windows point n clicker
<pc-illiterate> xfce
<The-Kernel> Seriously dude, you're doing much better then most
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> so, hit this key combo: alt+F2
<The-Kernel> a run box should pop up
<The-Kernel> does it?
<pc-illiterate> yes
<The-Kernel> type in bash, and check the "Run In Terminal" box
<The-Kernel> then hit "Run"
<The-Kernel> oops
<The-Kernel> somethings not right....
<The-Kernel> is there a bug I don't know about?
<pc-illiterate> lol. you didnt say to hit enter
<The-Kernel> haha, hey what happened?
<pc-illiterate> hey. im laughin anyway
<pc-illiterate> ok...bash and clicked
<The-Kernel> its a sad thing that you're connected to a router
<pc-illiterate> why you wanna help ?
<The-Kernel> so do you have the terminal open now?
<pc-illiterate> i can be walked thru this. im not real bad with windows
<pc-illiterate> yep
<The-Kernel> awesome
<The-Kernel> type in:
<The-Kernel> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pc-illiterate> no bash right ?
 * Stryk needs help installing Xubuntu please.
<The-Kernel> right
<The-Kernel> Stryk OK
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> somethings not right....
<Stryk> I seem to be getting this: http://xs221.xs.to/xs221/07444/01-11-07_1531.jpg
<Stryk> But I don't know if that's a problem, or what to do next.
<Stryk> [This is my first attempt at using Linux.]
<pc-illiterate> well that sucked
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate, we'll stay away from the command line
<pc-illiterate> i just hit run after the apt-get
<The-Kernel> try opening synaptic
<pc-illiterate> ok
<pc-illiterate> its open. package manager...........
<The-Kernel> tell me if that comes up
<The-Kernel> nice...
<The-Kernel> Stryk did you receive any errors when installing Xubuntu?
<Stryk> Uh, I originally received: Buffer I/O error on device fd0
<Stryk> But then I think I pressed alt ctrl f4 and it went to looking like: http://xs221.xs.to/xs221/07444/01-11-07_1531.jpg
<Stryk> busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7)"
<The-Kernel> weird, OK
<The-Kernel> I'm in CLI, I can't see images :P
<Stryk> Oh. :P
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate did it open?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<The-Kernel> ok
<The-Kernel> search for nvidia-glx and install it
<The-Kernel> Stryk so when you're install it, it freezes or something? Or is this AFTER you installed it?
<pc-illiterate> i see a glx...glx-dev...glx-leg....glx-leg-dev....glx-new....glx-new-dev
<The-Kernel> glx and glx-dec
<The-Kernel> glx-dev
<The-Kernel> install those two
<Stryk> (02:54:30) <The-Kernel> Stryk so when you're install it, it freezes or something? Or is this AFTER you installed it? << I haven't installed it. It's weird. Would you have the time to walk me through it from the beginning? (I can wait if you don't currently.)
<The-Kernel> Stryk, sure
<The-Kernel> so put the CD in, boot into installation(if its live CD or Alternate thats fine)
<Stryk> Let's say I burned the iso onto a bootable DVD, would that work?
<The-Kernel> yup
<The-Kernel> DVD, CD, same difference
<Stryk> Okay, I'm going to be using alternate because the laptop I'm trying to install it on is pretty old.
<The-Kernel> Great, I liked Alt anyways
<Stryk> Inserted the DVD, restarting laptop.
<pc-illiterate> i used the alt today....i loved it. only took an hour to install :))
<Stryk> I've been trying to install this thing all day. :P
<pc-illiterate> it took me all day yesterday and today to find out xubuntu didnt like my vid card
<Stryk> Hmm. I expect that'll happen to me too if I'm able to install this.
<Stryk> Huh, my laptop booted from the hard drive.
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate, Stryk, what are your systems specs?
<pc-illiterate> well it turns out it wasnt supported in this release
<pc-illiterate> 1ghz celeron 256 ram
<Stryk> Dell Latitude CPx running Windows XP, Pentium III, 498 MHz, and 128 MB of ram.
<The-Kernel> both should work
<The-Kernel> but not from the Live cd install
<pc-illiterate> nope. not enough ram
<pc-illiterate> webpage lies
<Stryk> Hmm, doh.
<Stryk> Well, it did say 192 to install, right?
<Stryk> Or maybe I'm remember it wrong.
<pc-illiterate> yep...it needs over 300
<The-Kernel> Xubuntu will install on that
 * Stryk bangs head into desk.
<pc-illiterate> alt cd says 36 if i remember right
<The-Kernel> 368 for live cd
<The-Kernel> something like 96 for Alt
<Stryk> So 128 mb is enough?
<Stryk> (for alt)
<The-Kernel> yes
<The-Kernel> I've install Xubuntu on a 64 mb system
<Stryk> Wow.
<The-Kernel> and recently
<pc-illiterate> everytime im doing something...now i got this girl wanting to show me her boobs lol
<The-Kernel> haha
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate, for statements like that, lets move it to xubuntu-offtopic
<Stryk> Heh. :P
<The-Kernel> this is supposed to be a "family friendly" channel
<pc-illiterate> thats why i said it decently but sorry
<Stryk> BIOS says that my laptop is supposed to try to boot from CD/DVD first, but it isn't.
<The-Kernel> "boobs" technically is an unacceptable word...pfft.
<Stryk> I'd show you pictures, but you can't view them. :P
<The-Kernel> Stryk I can now
<pc-illiterate> i guess i would use the word chest ?
<Stryk> Ah. Okay, I'll imageshack some pictures of what files are in the alt dvd.
<The-Kernel> Stryk find the key combo that makes the boot menu come up, its something like "Esc, Del, F1, or F2:"
<The-Kernel> maybe ctrl even
<Stryk> I think mine's F2.
<The-Kernel> Stryk, try to make the smaller(in byte size that is)
<Stryk> ?
<The-Kernel> the images
<Stryk> Oh okay. Any particular format preference?
<The-Kernel> your last one was 300k, it takes a while to download on dial uo
<The-Kernel> .png
<pc-illiterate> lol. dial up ?
<The-Kernel> or low quality jpeg
<Stryk> Sure. The other one I got from a website lol.
<The-Kernel> Yeah its funny, I work at an ISP, but I'm still stuck with dialup
<pc-illiterate> ok kernel...says to restart... and lol.
<The-Kernel> restart X
<The-Kernel> not your computer
<The-Kernel> ctrl+alt+backspace
<pc-illiterate> so i can shut down. install my card and boot. correct ?
<The-Kernel> your card isn't installed?!
<pc-illiterate> it says system restart
<pc-illiterate> nope. monitor wouldnt start with card installed
<pc-illiterate> im on on-board
<The-Kernel> Yeah, go ahead and do that, make sure you disable the current card in there right now. Or you'll have some problems
<The-Kernel> diable the onboard from the BIOS
<pc-illiterate> disable ? my bios are set for pci video
<The-Kernel> OK
<Stryk> (03:10:36) <The-Kernel> Yeah its funny, I work at an ISP, but I'm still stuck with dialup << Oh the irony. Ever thought about switching to cable or DSL?
<pc-illiterate> ok...bios has agp and pci options only
<The-Kernel> Go ahead and do that.
<Stryk> I remember dialup. Never... again...
<The-Kernel> Stryk, I'm 120,000 feet from the closest CO
<pc-illiterate> yea....toss dial up. if i have to go back to dial up, im net-less
<Stryk> Oh.
 * Stryk is unsure what CO is.
<The-Kernel> I'm in a Canyon, which doesn't give me a view of the sky for sat
<The-Kernel> CO is where the internet comes from
<Stryk> I see.
<The-Kernel> you need to be within 18,000 feet
<The-Kernel> and cable is even shorter
<Stryk> http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/6607/xubuntuw15.png
<Stryk> Ah.
<Stryk> That's unfortunate.
<The-Kernel> Don't worry, I'm moving
<Stryk> File not found!?
<The-Kernel> to where I'll have 10 meg
<pc-illiterate> man kernel. i got a gun you can borrow. not as clean as a rope but ....
<Stryk> Lol.
<The-Kernel> dude!
<pc-illiterate> ok...i shall retun
<The-Kernel> I multiplexed 4 phone lines each running 40k dialup
<The-Kernel> 40k * 4 = 160k internet connection!
 * Stryk stares blankly.
<The-Kernel> haha
<The-Kernel> you probably have something around 6 meg
<The-Kernel> don't you...
<Stryk> Frankly, I don't even remember my internet speed anymore.
<Stryk> Yeah, close enough to six mb.
<Stryk> http://www.speedtest.net/result/245719083.png
<Stryk> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9625/xubuntutt1.png << There, that's what my alt dvd looks like.
<The-Kernel> lloks fine
<Stryk> Won't boot on startup for some reason from the CD/DVD, even though bios is set to do so first before going to the HD.
<Stryk> I think it might be pausing momentarily on a black screen before booting Windows XP (as normal), but that might just be my imagination.
<The-Kernel> Stryk did you run a checksum on the ISO
<The-Kernel> ?
 * Stryk blanks out again.
 * Stryk runs to Wikipedia.
<Stryk> So... *blush* how do I run a checksum on the iso?
<The-Kernel> in windows, no idea
<Stryk> Running checksum now.
<slafko> hello...
<slafko> I'm using english as default language, but I need croatian locale setting (date) in thunderbird
<slafko> how to manage that?
<Stryk> Hi.
<ArmyMan007> hello? can anyone help me out here?
<Odd-rationale> !ask | ArmyMan007
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana see
<ArmyMan007> hi. I need some help with my wireless card/antana
<ArmyMan007> on Xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Wireless is not my expertise. What chipset?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> meaning?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: What brand/type of wireless card you got?
<ArmyMan007> I don't know. can the Xubuntu tell me?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Try: lspci | grep Network
<ArmyMan007> you just type lspci and look under the grep network?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Try typing the whole command: lspci | grep Network
<ArmyMan007> what do you type on the middle part?
<Odd-rationale> You mean this | ?
<ArmyMan007> yes
<ArmyMan007> how to you type it?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Horizontal bar. Shift forward slash
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Or just copy and paste from here...
<Odd-rationale> *vertical. sorry :(
<ArmyMan007> i can't copy and paste... it dosn't have internet... I'll just find it...
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: On most keybaords, it is above the enter key...
<Odd-rationale> !test
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> nothing comes up, but i've typed the lspci command
<ArmyMan007> !test
<ArmyMan007>  !test
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> will that work too?
<Odd-rationale> hmm. what is wrong with ubotu today...
<Odd-rationale> no !test is something else.
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: OK. just type in lspci and look for the "network" line
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I know i've got ethernet
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> allow me to tell you what's this all about
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> it seems that the Xubuntu detects the network, but won't let me connect it until I type the network key
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I know what is the network key, but I don't know where to type it at
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> do you happen to know where do I type it?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Do you have a network applet in the system tray. (top right)?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I've got a network symbol
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> (top right)
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Can you click it? does it look like bars?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I can acssase the network manager if that's what you're asking...
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: That is different. There should be something in the top right called a network applet. find it?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I don't think I do...
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> There is "manual network configuration" on the top right...
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: That is it.
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> That's what I ment... T__T
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> OK. what's next?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Try this. Click it and go to manual configuration.
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> And?
<Odd-rationale> Do you have a "wireless connection" settings?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> No. I have "wired connection"
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> No "wireless connection
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> No "wireless connection" at all..
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale ->
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Open a terminal a try: iwconfig
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: How many devices come up?
<ArmyMan007> "no wireless extantions"
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> "no wireless extantions"
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> :-(
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: how many devices? 2? 3?
<Odd-rationale> e.g. I have lo, eth0, and eth1
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> 2 devices: lo and eth0
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> both saying "no wireless extantions""
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: and you do have a wireless card plugged in. Right/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<ArmyMan007> yes. It has an antana sticking out of the computer...
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: OK. lets try to find what wireless card you got. Try the "lspci | grep Network" command again.
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> the command was invalid last time i've typed it...
<Odd-rationale> e.g. I get: 03:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> The command won't show a thing...
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: OK. Just pastebin the entire output of lspci
<ArmyMan007> I can't paste... I'm using another computer (it has XP)
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: oh. sorry.
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I'll just look up and type it
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Does lspci spits out any info?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> yes. which info you want me to type you?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Does any any line have the word "Network controller" in it?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> I've got "ethernet controller" and "comunication controller", no "network controller"
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Hmm. looks like your computer is not detecting your wireless card. Are you sure it is on?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> pretty sure. how can I verify that it is?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Does it have a light?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> No. Then again, this OLD computer dosn't even have a led... The win98 found it and it worked
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: I'm running out of ideas here... Try going to Applications -> administration -> Retricted drivers. anything in there?
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> Won't even go in. Gives me a message that there is nothing restriced that needs to be configured...
 * ArmyMan007 slaps ArmyMan007 around a bit with a large trout
 * ArmyMan007 slaps Odd-rationale around a bit with a large trout
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: OK. Try the ubuntuforums.org for tier 2 support :)
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> Your'e out of options?
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Be sure to describe your situtaion as detailed as possible. Let them know that you hvae no Network controller interface in the lspci options and that iwconfig does not show your wireless device.
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Yes. That is all I can do. Sorry :(
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: Good luck!
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> Well then, I guess I should go to the forums... Thanks a bunch though... :D
<Odd-rationale> ArmyMan007: np. got to head off to school now.... :'(
<ArmyMan007> Odd-rationale -> Enjoy! :P
<ev> Hi all
<Sir_Remoz> hola!
<TheSheep> halo!
<Sir_Remoz> :þ
<exe> hi guys i have kubuntu and i search for the xubuntu reference?
<vidd> 6huh?
<exe> ?
<exe> german channel?
<vidd> this is ubuntu on xfce (like kubuntu is on KDE)
<exe> i know
<vidd> ok...then what is your question?
<exe> but i want the refernce for xubuntu
<vidd> you want to install xubuntu?
<exe> no
<vidd> or the web site?
<zoredache> if you are asking how to install onto of kubuntu then 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<zoredache> or please tell us what you mean by 'reference'
<xivulon> hi
<xivulon> can someone please provide me with the SVG for the logo to be used in umenu/wubi
<zoredache> xivulon: I don't know what you are talking about, but did you try and look for the source package related to those things?
<xivulon> which one?
<TheSheep> xivulon: you want the xubuntu logo?
<TheSheep> xivulon: or the icon based on it?
<paolo_> first time for me...
<Haden> How do I disable mouse scroll flipping through my desktops?
<TheSheep> Haden: settings->window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> Haden: the workspaces tab
<Haden> TheSheep: fantastic.  That's really annoying on a touchpad ^.^ ty
<TheSheep> Haden: you might want to disable the touchpad while typing
<TheSheep> Haden: there is a daemon for that
<Haden> TheSheep: I'll keep that in mind, although it hasn't been an issue thus far
<ere4si> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 354 kB, installed size 956 kB
<ere4si> hmmm - 0.8.6 was released in 2/06...
<TheSheep> it's not continued, I'm afraid
<TheSheep> ere4si: you can take a look at midori if you want some actively developed lightweight web browser
<ere4si> but the last version isn't the one in the repos TheSheep  is what I was looking at
<TheSheep> ah
<ere4si> from 06
<vidd> so package it and submit it for approval!
<vidd> =]
<zoredache> so where DO you submit packages you create?
<vidd> to the MOTU
<TheSheep> ask at ubuntu-motu maybe
<xivulon> TheSheep, need the logo and the icon, but I can generate an icon from an svg
<TheSheep> xivulon: the logo is available from wikipedia entry about xubuntu, the icon is on the wiki, in the artwork for.. edgy, I think
<xivulon> TheSheep: ok that's the logo I am already using, so nothing to change
<xivulon> TheSheep shall I use the more flashy logo here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Proposed/AllImages
<TheSheep> xivulon: there is an icon I made (based on the ubuntu icon): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Feisty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu-logo.svg
<TheSheep> but not sure how useful it is
<TheSheep> xivulon: jmak is the "art director" for xubuntu, maybe you should contact him
<xivulon> where would I normally find him?
<xivulon> TheSheep do you know how to generate proper windows .ico files from svg
<TheSheep> xivulon: I think he's rarely on irc
<xivulon> I believe those use different layers for different resolutions/color depth
<TheSheep> xivulon: yes, you would generate several renderings and then merge them together somehow into an ico file, ImageMagick can probably do it
<xivulon> I mean I know I can use save as in gimp but that will create a single layer .ico
<xivulon> TheSheep do you know of any script to do that?
<TheSheep> xivulon: no
<xivulon> TheSheep thanks anyway
<Seeeb> what will happen when i uninstall all the xfce-stuff over synaptic while using the xfce environment? (i want to update the xfce to 4.4.2)
<TheSheep> Seeeb: nothing
<TheSheep> Seeeb: some things will stop working
<TheSheep> Seeeb: but the programs that rae running will still be running
<Seeeb> but how can it still run when i deinstalled it OR how can it be deinstlaled while its still running? :D
<TheSheep> Seeeb: they are loaded into memory
<Seeeb> ah
<Seeeb> but if i'd restart, i couldnt startx right ?
<TheSheep> you could, but then nothing will come up
<Seeeb> oki
<Seeeb> big thx 2 u [-:
<TheSheep> so it is a little risky
<TheSheep> things that require starting new programs, like alt+f2 will stop working too
<Seeeb> hm
<Seeeb> but do u think that i'd still be able to run the installer of the xfce ?
<Seeeb> .run file
<TheSheep> if you have a terminal open before that
<TheSheep> to run it from
<Seeeb> haha ok :)
<Seeeb> this is a very important advice i think
<jdk1976> hi all. anybody know why opening a terminal in xubuntu would crash graphics?
<jdk1976> sorry, that's xfce xubuntu
<zoredache> Assuming you have an nvidia graphic card... There is a known bug
<jdk1976> this is an onboard intel 1810
<jdk1976> i810
<zoredache> see bug 91849
<jdk1976> when I try to open a terminal thescreen goes to this colorfull striated array
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xorg-server "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<jdk1976> muchos gracias
<zoredache> there are a few other bugs also realted to starting xfce4-terminal resulting in a crash.  Some of them have suggested fixes/tweaks that can improve things.
<Ein2015> can somebody help me setup vncserver via SSH on a server running xubuntu?
<zoredache> Ein2015: sudo apt-get install x11vnc then
<Ein2015> if i already installed vncserver, is that necessary?
<zoredache> do you want to see your console?
<zoredache> or do you just want to see another x11 instance
<zoredache> anyway, the method I use is with x11vnc
<Ein2015> i need to be able to interact with the x11 instance that shows up on the monitor of the server (which right now is a very crappy CRT TV and so it's impossible to read small txt on the damn thing, hence why i'm setting up VNC)
<zoredache> so install x11vnc, and then us a command like this to start your tunnel forward a port, then have x11vnc start and connect to your current console
<zoredache> ssh -L9999:localhost:5900 -t username@host sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loopssh -L9999:localhost:5900 -t username@host sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<zoredache> ack... sorry one more time, but corrected ssh -L9999:localhost:5900 -t username@host sudo x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<zoredache> then on the client you simply vnc to localhost:9999
<Ein2015> O.o
<Ein2015> now that's way different than i'm used to
<Ein2015> where's the "easy-to-setup, edit a configuration file or two, and then connect to the IP:1 using a vncviewer" type of solution?
<Ein2015> :\
<Ein2015> because i sure as hell wont remember that long string when i want to connect each time.
<zoredache> Ein2015: It wouldn't supprise me... I have been accused of doing things weird frequently.  But is the way I know to make it work
<Ein2015> hehe
<zoredache> Ein2015: well after the first time, you write a script and just run the script
<Ein2015> i shall try this... http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<zoredache> so really I have a script called ssh-vnc.sh that basically has that line, but replaces username@host with $1.  Then I just do ssh-vnc user@host
<Ein2015> yeah i havent had the time to do much shell scripting :(
<zoredache> Ein2015: did you read the comments on that page
<zoredache> It doesn't connect you to the 'desktop session'
<zoredache> Read The second comment by Warren
<Ein2015> hrm
<x9x> are there any parameter that I can use (in the livecd menu) to start xubuntu with less memory? (like don't load any backgroundimage, screensaver or update-manager or something?)
<x9x> I have 128MB memory (or little less since the graphic card is stealing 16Mb or so)... are there anything I can do to make Xubuntu livecd start?
<x9x> the only other alternative is to change the xubuntu-cd with UCK to make it load less things or? (so it can start correctly with 112MB memory)
<zoredache> x9x: you are probably out of luck... I doubt there is any way to make a livecd with a full gui do anything useful in 128MB of ram these days.
<zoredache> are you trying to install xubuntu, or just play around with the livecd... If you are trying to install then you would have better luck with the alternate cd
<x9x> hmm.. I guess xorg, and xfce itself (even with as little things as possible loaded more than the menu) eats lots of memory....
<zoredache> a livecd by itself with a cli-only system eats lots of memory
<zoredache> you have to have ram-disks that eat up tons of the memory because most programs don't like running on read-only media
<x9x> well... first thing is too boot with the livecd so I can dump the content on the harddisk to a usb memory, (after that I thought of installing xbuntu somehow, perhaps in textmode?)
<zoredache> huh?
<x9x> later when it is installed, then there would be be a swap-partiton so it would at least work..
<zoredache> oh, I see... well you don't really need to boot to the livecd to backup your data... doing the backup from a command line will be more difficult
<x9x> aha ok it is the xubuntu-livecds ramdisk-somthing that eats up the system?
<x9x> *the memory
<zoredache> it is a combination of everything... the ramddisk + the applications
<x9x> ok
<zoredache> if you are needing to make a backup you might try working with something like dsl
<x9x> how do I copy all files from the harddisk (it is an old win98-installation) to my usb-memory from the command line?  is is just  cp -r /somethingsomething/cpartition/ /somethingsomething/usbdisk ?
<zoredache> that looks like a command that could work, yes
<x9x> I have been able to get to xubuntu commandline (after some 45 minutes or so when I gived up on getting more than the mousepointer) with ctrl-alt-f1, so I guess I can run commandline-thing from there
<zoredache> from the alternate installer you can go into 'rescue' mode.  That should allow you to mount and copy your files
<x9x> ok
#xubuntu 2008-03-14
<x9x> do I have to mount manually? (since I normally use ubuntu I have forgot how to do...)
<zoredache> yes, from the rescue system you would have to mount things manually
<zoredache> assuing your usb and old partition are fat16/32 then it should just be 'mount /dev/hdnn /mnt/blah'
<x9x> hmm...
<x9x> ok. /dev/hda01 for harddisk then perhaps... is the usb called something else than hd? (and yes both are fat32)
<x9x> well I try that tomorrow. now it is time for some sleep
<havok> hi
<j1mc> hi havok
 * Stryk got the Xubuntu CD to work and is consequently overjoyed.
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> good news, Stryk
<The-Kernel> nice
<Stryk> Turns out the problem occurred when I tried to burn it. So I followed the steps listed in ubuntu docs and voila.
<Stryk> Running the cd rom integrity check just to be safe.
<Stryk> Hi, anyone there
<Stryk> ?*
<zoredache> sorta... if you have a question ask it... If someone can answer, then they will
<Stryk> Okay, I'm trying to get my network card to work (D Link DWL-G630). Apparently, I need to download Madwifi. However, with internet not working on Xubuntu, I have to download it from my desktop (running Windows) and transfer it over on memory stick. But I don't even know how to access my memory stick on Xubuntu. Blarg.
<zoredache> Stryk: all you should have to do is plug the usb stick in
<zoredache> it should just automagically mount
<zoredache> if it doesn't auto-mount then you would need to figure out what the device name was then do something like sudo mount /dev/devname /mnt
<Stryk> Huh, I think my problem might be because my usb stick went kerplooey.
<Stryk> Yeah, definitely the usb stick. Stuck it into desktop and explorer just locked up. Tried connecting my mp3 player to laptop running Xubuntu and it works fine.
<The-Kernel> interesting
<Stryk> Hey The-Kernel.
<Stryk> Do I have to unmount the device each time or can I just pull it out?
<The-Kernel> if its like a media player or flash drive, unmount it everytime
<Stryk> Okay.
<nickxoo3> is there anyone who can help me with a gedit command?
<zoredache> gedit?
<nickxoo3> well im trying to fix this
<nickxoo3> http://mytechxp.blogspot.com/2007/11/fixing-long-boot-time-with-black-screen.html
<nickxoo3> when i get to #2 it tells me gedit command is not found
<nickxoo3> so i went to synaptic to download gedit, but it tells me it does not support my system
<nickxoo3> is there another command i can use for xubuntu?
<zoredache> any text editor will work
<Ultraputz> nano is already there
<zoredache> mousepad, nano, vi, scite, emacs...
<zoredache> you should be able to install gedit though
<nickxoo3> but how do i save it without using sudo in the terminal?
<Ultraputz> save what ?
<nickxoo3> the text conf file
<zoredache> you would start mousepad with a command like gksu mousepad filename
<nickxoo3> awesome, thanks fellas
<nickxoo3> im getting this stuff little by little
<Ultraputz> zoredache - do you know your way around ALSA ?
<Stryk> (02:12:58) <nickxoo3> im getting this stuff little by little << Same here, though just started today heh.
<Ultraputz> seem to have cut copy and paste figured out :-)
<Stryk> (02:17:42) <Ultraputz> seem to have cut copy and paste figured out :-) << Lol no, mIRC's being run on my desktop. Laptop's not even connected to the internet yet. :P
<guess> I have ubuntu patition and some debian based partitions in my machine. I installed windows above that. Now once again I want to install a debian based partition. But when I select manual partitioning option it is not showing any of my old partitions. How to solve it?
<Ultraputz> what does it show under windows?
<Ultraputz> when you look partitions under windows
<guess> Ultraputz, now i have booted into debian based partition . I opened gparted. It is showing "unallocated 149 Gib"
<Ultraputz> boot into windows
<Ultraputz> and look at the partition tool there
<guess> Ultraputz, ok
<Dissentor> When I first came to this network, I thought it was familiar. I tried to use my usual nick "Dissentor", but realized someone else had registered it. Thought that was interesting, so I used "Stryk". Ironically, it was I who had registered Dissentor some time ago when visiting the Wikipedia channel. Wow I am thick.
<ere4si> hehe
<undu> So, how do I install the xubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 on my ubuntu server box(also 8.04 alpha 6)? I tried apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, but that got me xubuntu 7.10.
<ere4si> undu, for 8.04 help you need to go to #ubuntu+1 - but check the repos you are using
<undu> ok
<undu> Thanks.
<ere4si> :)
<Dissentor> Hi, anyone there? I need some help installing the madwifi driver.
<predaeus> Dissentor, also ask in #ubuntu, might be the same procedure
<Dissentor> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Seeeb> hey, i am not able to find the place where i can change the loginsplash
<Seeeb> can anybody help me? :-)
<LetsGo67> Is there a way that, when I press a button on a joystick, it can emulate a keypress?
<gabkdlly> Seeeb: Applications -> Settings -> Login Window
<Seeeb> thx gabkdlly :)
<mikromakro> hey, I have a problem when I try to install Xubuntu. When I start to boot the cd to install it, it says: cant access tty; job control off. I have a aspire2920 laptop. Anyone have any ideas. I got one tip about turning off splash and quiet at the start with F6, but I didnt quite know what to do with the string that popped up when I pushed F6 O_O
<rico> i'm on borrowed time.  just restarted the computer, so right now i have a clear picture, but in a few mins my screen is going to go all buggy.  it looks like interference on a tv screen.  is there some known issue associated with this someone might know about?
<ecchettelodicoaf> hi, someone can halp me configuring jre on xubuntu 7.10?i can compile and use external class...but i can't execute (Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError)
<ecchettelodicoaf> some ideas?
<Seeeb> does anyone know why xorg needs 100% cpu activity from one of my (luckily) 2 cpus ?
<tholme> Hey, I get these error messages that there is some demand problem with openoffice.org-core and some other openoffice.org stuff. It wont cooperate and will not be reinstalled
<tholme> anyone know anything about that?
<tholme> what kind of version is that Alpha 3 ??
<KB3POF> How do I dual boot windows XP and Xubuntu and Which one do I install first? I'm doing this because I'm not completely ready to switch to linux.
<zoredache> generally it is a lot easier to install windows first
<KB3POF> Ok. I have windows installed right now. I know what partitioning is but is it something i need to do?
<zoredache> !dualboot | KB3POF
<ubotu> KB3POF: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zoredache> KB3POF: Unless you were to use wubi, you will need to create a partition for linux
<KB3POF> Ok. Thank you. I'm all new to this, so I have no idea what you are talking about.
<zoredache> wubi is an ubuntu installer that runs under windows and stores the filesystem within your existing partitions
<zoredache> but, it has the drawback of being a bit slwoer for disk operations
<^u^> KB3POF, make sure there is free space for xubuntu when you partition for windows
<zoredache> whatever you choose to do, I strongly reccomend that you make a backup of your data first
<KB3POF> Oh...Ok....I understand that now. How do I create a partition and How do I know how much space to give to each partition?
<zoredache> read the links that ubotu gave you
<KB3POF> Ok..I have a network set up here so I can just back that up to my desktop. I'm trying to install linux on a laptop..BTW
<zoredache> it is all covered there.  The installer can resize partitions, and I believe there are some size reccomendations... I suspect you need at least 4-6gb though
<KB3POF> ok...Right now I have about 15GB free. Is this installation something that is dificult or is it pretty easy. Like is most of it done by the installer and I just select what I want to do. Kind of like the windows xp installation.
<zoredache> the installation is pretty easy
<KB3POF> Ok. Thank you very much. I have been trying different distros on live cds for months now. The two I like are Fedora 8 and Xubuntu. The only problem is that I can't get the wireless card to work in Fedora. But everything works just fine in xununtu. I decided to go with Xubuntu.
<KB3POF> I have also tried other IRC forums for help and when I ask a question they would totally ignore me. At least in here I got the help I needed. Thank you so much.
<^u^> KB3POF, good luck with it :)
<zoredache> sometimes you have to be a little patient in irc... the person witht he answer may be busy or away
<KB3POF> Thanks. I will probably be back. Ok, thank you.
<KB3POF> Sorry, but, I have another question. When 7.10 isn't supported anymore and they have other updates say 7.2 or something, Is it possible to update the computer to 7.2 from 7.10 and not lose any of your files?
<tholme> :)
<tholme> exit
<^u^> in ubuntu I can use a .gtkrc-2.0 file to change the colour of the panels' background - doesn't seem to work with the xfce panels - is there another way?
<gabkdlly> KB3POF: upgrading is quite easy. Usually you can leave all the files in your home directory where they are while the rest of your system gets upgraded (ie program files)
<siggjen> KB3POF: ubuntu is usually simple to upgrade to new version, the number might be 8.4 since it's  2008 and april
<gabkdlly> KB3POF: sometimes you have to delete configuration files after an upgrade so it is a good idea to make a backup before upgrading
<KB3POF> ok thanks. i was just worried that I would have to try to find a way to back up everything (which i should do anyway) everytime i upgrade. I actually have another computer here that I would like to use as network storage, I just have to find time to do it. Ok. Yea i will definetly find a way to back up everything in an easier way than cds.
<gabkdlly> KB3POF: I usually only backup my home directory and don't bother with program files. there are some rare settings and configurations that get stored elsewhere, but for me they have not yet been worth the bother
<gabkdlly> some people keep their home directory on a separate partition. That way they can nuke the program files, reinstall, and all meaningful settings are right where they were before the reinstall
<zoredache> gabkdlly, KB3POF I would also suggest backing up at least /etc/
<gabkdlly> but, I have not found this worth my bother either
<zoredache> some people have to spend a lot of time getting things configured just right
<gabkdlly> true true
<KB3POF> ok. Thanks for the information and tips and if I need some more help I'll be back.
<Haden> anybody know why gnuchess might kick my cpu usage up to 100%?
<zoredache> Haden: because it is trying to forcast all the possible moves way into the future
<zoredache> basically after every move you make it playes the game a few hundred times based on the current state of the bored
<zoredache> board*
<zoredache> I believe there are settings that govern how deep it looks and how difficult it is
<Haden> I suppose, just didn't think it would use so much cpu to the point that in 2-d mode you can visually see the frame-by-frame movement of the pieces
<zoredache> well it is also possible something is broke for you...
<zoredache> I just was saying that it is normally pretty cpu-hungry
<Haden> yeah, it makes sense
<Haden> I am using a 1.7ghz p3-m
<Haden> shrug
<mez_> Whats the default theming for Xubuntu (I changed it to look through, but cant find out what it was - as it doesnt have a cancel option!
<TheSheep> mez_: just create a new user
<mez_> TheSheep, thats too much hassle... I just wanna know what the default was
<mez_> and hmmm
<KB3POF> How do you create a new user?
<TheSheep> mez_: there are screenshots on xubuntu.org
<TheSheep> KB3POF: system->users and groups
<mez_> TheSheep, you're not being very helpful. A name would be nice, rather than sending me to check against screenshots, which I may or may not be able to identify
<KB3POF> ok. Thanks, Im actually beginning to install it. I'm dual booting it with XP. I'm currently backing up files.
<TheSheep> mez_: sorry, I don't have a default look either
<KB3POF> Mez_: What do you mean by theme? Are you talking about the backgrounds and look and appearance of the windows?
<TheSheep> mez_: you can check the defaults in /etc/xdg/
<mez_> TheSheep, OI can understand that
<gabkdlly> I like the one named "Default-4.2" ;)
<mez_> KB3POF, the theme under apps->settings-> user interface settings
<mez_> TheSheep, thanks, found it under that folder :D
<KB3POF> Oh. Ok. Well once you started talking again I got lost. I'm very new to linux. I have been trying different distros for the past few months to find the one I like best and I found Fedora 8 and xubuntu but I cant get fedora to work with my wireless card so i decided to go with Xubuntu. Xubuntu also seems more user friendly.
<Nefu> If I'm installing xubuntu onto a blank harddrive do I use the alternate CD or the live-CD? Additionally... do I need to have a specific formatting (NTFS/FAT32) or does that not matter?
<^u^> Nefu, the alternate cd is for systems without enough memory to run the live cd - 192mb+ for the live cd - and ext3 for linux and you will need a swap partition of 2x the memory size
<KB3POF> What is the swap partition used for?
<^u^> extra memory to put it simply - but hard drives are slower than memory
<Nefu> can I format a partition to ext3 from WinXP? (assuming I have the space, etc)
<KB3POF> Oh. Do I need the swap Partition and is there any special formatting for it?
<KB3POF> I'm pretty new to partitioning. i know a fair amount but it isn't something i do a lot of.
<^u^> yep - you need the swap partition - and the partitioner will give that option
<mez_> How can I get NM so it doesnt ask for a password to acess my wireless key ?
<Nefu> And now the dumb question: Partitioner being on the live CD or something else?
<KB3POF> ok. Thank you <^u^>
<^u^> k
<^u^> Nefu, the cds - live and alternate both have a partitioner - called gparted
<Nefu> Fancy. Thanks a bunch.
<^u^> Nefu, the installation starts with a couple of questions about your locale etc then the partitioner fires up - you will get a choice to use the whole disk, the free space or use manual partitioning
<Nefu> And, related to the above question, if I say the entire disk, would that automatically create a swap partition or do I need to do that manually?
<mez_> anyone know - I'm sure this is an annoyinng problem for everyone
<^u^> Nefu, it will make a swap for you
<Nefu> (so it does, didn't realize how smooth the install would be, thanks for the help)
<^u^> :)
<pc-illiterate> cromag ? please dont tell me thats ex-jsor cromag
<cromag> its not.
<pc-illiterate> lol. darn
<pc-illiterate> i was hoping it was. been a long time since ive spoke with him
<pc-illiterate> anyone good with hardware ?
<pc-illiterate> or can point me to an nvidia room
<pc-illiterate> ?
<^u^> !nvidia | pc-illiterate
<ubotu> pc-illiterate: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pc-illiterate> nope. i need to find out if its my vid card that is bad
<^u^> pc-illiterate, does it work with the vesa driver?
<pc-illiterate> huh ?
<pc-illiterate> if i install it i get a black screen. i dont even get the grub screen
<^u^> pc-illiterate, in a terminal -   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - and choose vesa as the card driver - it is a failsafe
<^u^> k
<pc-illiterate> to be honest i tried to boot into windows to play UT99. i got a black screen
<pc-illiterate> my monitor went into hibernate
<pc-illiterate> i dont understand it. it worked until i installed drivers for linux
<^u^> I'd pull the card out of the socket and replace it a couple of times and make sure all connections are tight
<pc-illiterate> i opened packet manager, installed nvidia-xlg and nvidia-xlg-dev, restarted and boom. no video
<^u^> linux drivers won't affect the h/ware
<pc-illiterate> after that i powered down. installed the card, rebooted and no video
<^u^> ahh - did you disable the original card in the bios
<pc-illiterate> so i dont understand what happened if i didnt affect the card.....
<pc-illiterate> bios has pci and agp options. its been set for pci since i got the pc
<pc-illiterate> im on onboard intel gfx
<^u^> what card were you using when you installed the nvidia drivers?
<pc-illiterate> makes it kinda hard to play anything with 4meg video
<pc-illiterate> was using onboard
<^u^> the comp is trying to use the intel then
<pc-illiterate> xubuntu didnt like gforce card
<^u^> all gforce work ok in *buntu
<^u^> you need to boot with the nvidia card in and then install the drivers
<pc-illiterate> its an old card. its a gforce4 mx440se. i looked and it told me 7.10 doesnt support
<^u^> there's the restricted driver manager for the drivers for that card
<pc-illiterate> i dont get any screen with it installed.
<pc-illiterate> i was putting in to run windows then pulling out to run linux
<pc-illiterate> so should i uninstall the drivers i installed ?
<pc-illiterate> im totally new to linux. i have never worked with it before. i just got it installed wednesday and lost video wednesday night. i just got it working again today when i came in here
<^u^> i would disable the onboard in the bios and boot with the nvid in
<pc-illiterate> but i cant disable in bios as far as i know. only 2 options i found was pci and agp
<pc-illiterate> i'll try again but question first.
<^u^> is there both slots - or are they calling the onboard agp
<pc-illiterate> if i disable onboard and gfx card is fried, i can still use onboard to get in bios after onboard is disabled right ?
<pc-illiterate> i have no agp slot
<^u^> then the onboard is agp so disable that and I think you will get back to the bios if the the card is fried
<pc-illiterate> ok. i'll try but if i dont make it back, i'll be mad and you wont know lol
<^u^> you should be ok :)
<pc-illiterate> think thats a funny line right now. ive laughed more with linux than i ever have with xp
<^u^> gotta laugh sometimes or you'll end up crying :)
<pc-illiterate> dude i cried when i thought  my pc was toast wednesday.
<pc-illiterate> this think gives me my sanity
<pc-illiterate> ok im out.
<pc-illiterate> maybe back, maybe not
<pc-illiterate> well should i uninstall these drivers i installed ?
<^u^> no - you'll need them if you boot with th nv card
<pc-illiterate> i just want to be sure they are the right ones
<pc-illiterate> im thinking i should have the legacy drivers
<pc-illiterate> as soon as i find, i'll show you before i go
<^u^> k
<pc-illiterate> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases. The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<pc-illiterate> and mine is listed there
<pc-illiterate> that is from this page
<pc-illiterate> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<^u^> http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/338225-nvidia-geforce-4-mx440se.html - gives one method as well
<pc-illiterate> so do you think it would be wise to install the legacy drivers after uninstalling the ones i installed previously ?
<^u^> try that for a first go
<pc-illiterate> and i did dl the drivers from nvidia also...i just didnt install them. the-kernel told me to install the ones that i did
<^u^> k
<pc-illiterate> ok. im going to install the card and try to reboot. wish me luck.
<^u^> lots of luck :)
<[1]KB3POF> I am currently trying to install a dual boot of xubuntu and windows xp. I need to know what to select now to partition the drive?
<^u^> install windows first but leave free space fo xubuntu
<pc-illiterate> hey kernel
<pc-illiterate> remember me ?
<pc-illiterate> and ^u^...i get no video with the card installed
<pc-illiterate> kinda sucks having to go into windows just to shut down my pc so i can pull the card
<pc-illiterate> ok. you guys read that and im shutting down so i can pull the card. be back when i get into linux
<KB3POF> I need HELP. I'm installing xubuntu alongside XP. I need someone to talk me through the steps on partitioning the HDD.
<KB3POF> Please
<^u^> KB3POF, sure
<^u^> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KB3POF> Thanks, well I got to the part where it says Prepare disk space. It wants me to select guided resize IDE1 master, partition #1 and use freed space. It wants me to move a slider to size the new partition. Is this the partition that xubuntu will be installed on?
<^u^> KB3POF, for a first install use the free space option - it will do the swap and all
<KB3POF> Is that the Guided - use the largest continuous free space option?
<^u^> yep
<KB3POF> ok Thanks.
<^u^> k
<KB3POF> it said, "failed to partition the disk"
<^u^> KB3POF, ok - select manual partitioning
<pc-illiterate> ok then.
<^u^> pc-illiterate, back using intel?
<pc-illiterate> yes i am
<^u^> I thought the mx440 was too late for the legacy drivers
<pc-illiterate> with the card installed ,wether i have the monitor plugged into onboard or pci, i get no screen. i see the startup progress bar if im connected to pci card then  black screen
<pc-illiterate> actually..........
<^u^> ...
<pc-illiterate> if the card is in the slot, i get nothing on onboard
<^u^> to use the card the onboard has to be disabled
<pc-illiterate> nothing in bios about onboard
<pc-illiterate> only pci and agp
<^u^> it's the agp pc-illiterate
<pc-illiterate> ok but im on the pci.
<^u^> you don't have an agp port you said
<pc-illiterate> correct
<pc-illiterate> i can switch between pci and agp. i put it to pci
<^u^> so disable the agp port in bios
<pc-illiterate> as far as i know it is
<^u^> or install the card and boot in recovery then install the later drivers
<KB3POF> The installer froze.
<^u^> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nv as the card driver
<pc-illiterate> so right now, uninstall the drivers i installed, install the legacy drivers( or do i install the drivers i dl from nvidia ? )
<^u^> KB3POF, did you do the md5 check on the disk?
<KB3POF> The what?
<^u^> pc-illiterate, I would put the card in and boot in recovery kernel - then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nv as the card driver
<^u^> !md5 | KB3POF
<ubotu> KB3POF: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pc-illiterate> ok
<^u^> KB3POF, that is something you should do before any attempt at installation
<KB3POF> Oh. Well I didn't know that. Thanks for the tips, but I think I'm going to wait on this because I'm getting a laptop from a friend and I will be able to install just linux by itself. But, I will remember these tips. Thank you very much for your help.
<^u^> "just linux" is the kernel only - you won't be able to do much at all...
<KB3POF> I mean't the distro. lol
<KB3POF> Xubuntu
<^u^> linux isn't a distro - it is the interface to the hardware
<^u^> k :)
<^u^> !partition | KB3POF
<ubotu> KB3POF: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<KB3POF> Ok. Thank you all very much for the help.
<^u^> :)
<pc-illiterate> hey ^u^... 1 question before i go. if this doesnt work, how do i reconfig for onboard video? i dont want to reinstall xubuntu
<^u^> pc-illiterate, boot in recovery and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose intel for the card driver
<pc-illiterate> lol. that easy huh ?
<^u^> yep
<^u^> linux wasn't designed to be hard
<pc-illiterate> ok. imma try this again
<^u^> lots of luck
<pc-illiterate> but the drivers and stuff are hard to figure out. trying to figure out what works and what doesnt
#xubuntu 2008-03-15
<philphoto> anyone have an issue where their splash screen is off center?
<msingh> hi. xubuntu has detected my wireless card ok and i am using it
<msingh> is there a place to copy the settings etc so i can recreate them later?
<beastmaster> hey people I got this really weird issue with a laptop using xubuntu. When I press caps lock key few times the touchpad stops working. But if I press it a few times after that then touchpad works again...
<beastmaster> thought it was kind of freaky ya know
<beastmaster> guess I could disable caps lock, kinda useless key, anyone know how to disable scroll features for touchpads?
<deformation> hello all
<ollie_> Hey, is there a GUI SSH connect to server thing for ubuntu
<ere4si> !ssh | ollie_
<ubotu> ollie_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ollie_> Ok but on Ubuntu theres a app labled "Connect to server"
<ollie_> and i enter the ssh detials and connects so i can browers
<ollie_> browse files
<ere4si> I thought that was just forsamba shares - but then I never use it :)
<ere4si> *for samba
<TheSheep> !sshfs | ollie_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<holyguyve1> I accidently xkilled the xfce panel (start bar) & now I have restarted my computer 3 times & it refuses to start the panel & whenever I click to open the panel manager, it will not open.
<holyguyve1> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<predaeus> holyguyve1, you mean the Xfce Menu  panel plugin?
<predaeus> or the panel itself?
<holyguyve1> the whole panel
<holyguyve1> the whole bar the\at normally goes across the bottum/ & or top of the screen.
<predaeus> maybe the missing panels got saved automatically by session setting
<predaeus> can you run a terminal?
<holyguyve1> Yes I can run a terminal
<holyguyve1> by right clicking on the desktop I can still access the apps menu
<holyguyve1> well I have a terminal open
<predaeus> maybe you just need to run the panel and the logout and login again so that the running panel is saved in the session (if you have storing session enabled when logging out)
<predaeus> try if you can run xfce4-panel
<holyguyve1> Okay so how do I run the panel?
<predaeus> does it run?
<predaeus> if you type "xfce4-panel  <enter>" into the terminal
<holyguyve1> As Is aid what cammand do I type in to make it run?
<predaeus> xfce4-panel
<holyguyve1> bash: xfce-4-panel: command not found
<holyguyve1> bash: xfce-4-panel: command not found
<predaeus> you have a typo in there
<predaeus> xfce4-panel
<holyguyve1> yes I do sorry
<predaeus> if that launches the panels then it's just the session settings that got messed up.
<predaeus> try to have the panel run and then log out and back in and see if it runs if not, the easiest alternative would be to add xfce4-panel to the autostarted applications.
<holyguyve1> Alright the xfce4-panel cammand worked. thank you. >The reason it has taken me so long to reply is because I am talking to you from a buttom of the line cheap computer that was manufactured in 1998
<holyguyve1> It gave a warning though. it says "(xfce4-panel:7811): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error (xfce4-panel:7811): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: Disconnected from session manager.
<predaeus> yea, like I've said above you will still have to make sure that it gets launched next time again, some way or the other. I have to jump to, you can also ask in #xfce if you remain to have problems and noone is around here.
<holyguyve1> Anyone willing to help please?
<ere4si> try    killall xfce4-panel   and   xfce4-panel &    to see if the response is diff
<holyguyve1> But I just got it back, why would I want to kill it again?
<ere4si> starting it with the   &   on the end may be better - and you have to stop it to start it :)
<holyguyve1> typing in that cammand now does nothing aas after I started it, it never returned me to jack@jack-desktop: -s after those error cammands.
<ere4si> the panel should have disappeared with the first command and reappeared after the second
<holyguyve1> As said cammands do nothing now as I was not returned to the base promt after those errors
<ere4si> but what happened to the panel?
<holyguyve1> nothign because those cammands you asked me to put in will not work now
<ere4si> close the terminal and reopen it to get the prompt back - and be careful typing
<holyguyve1> Alright well I have a very good answer that really tells us a lot
<holyguyve1> the second I closed the terminal xfce panel also quite
<holyguyve1> So the panels life was connected to the terminal window
<ere4si> that is why I gave the command   xfce4-panel &   the & makes it continue
<ere4si> and links it to the session
<holyguyve1> Okay I typed in what you said & it said back "[1] 10086" & then started up the panel
<ere4si> k - then logout and back in and see if it continues - that was the issue yes?
<holyguyve1> But I hjust now closed the terminal & the panel quite again
<holyguyve1> the & made no differance
<ere4si> k - open the terminal - hit the up button for the last command - start the panel again and to close the terminal type   exit
<holyguyve1> Alright that did it well keeping up the panel.
<ere4si> is it solved?
<holyguyve1> So I will log out now & hopefully will see you on the other side with good news
<ere4si> k :)
<holyguyve1> Yes, when I logged back in it came back up :)
<ere4si> all happy ?
<holyguyve1> Yes, Now I know nnever to accidently xkill the xfce panel :p
<ere4si> hehe
<holyguyve1> What it was, was I was trying to kill something else, but accidently clicked on the panel
<ere4si> well, you got to learn some linux stuff then :)
<holyguyve1> But I have been running linux for 4 years now
<ere4si> if you kill the panel accidentally then you know how to get it back now :)
<holyguyve1> Or round about, I started with Lindows, then that turned into Linspire, then I tried Debian, Kubuntu, Fadora, Damn SMall, Mandrake, Mandriva, Susue, SLax, Yellow Dog, Ubuntu, Fluxbuntu, Xubuntu
<holyguyve1> None of them seem to work well on this computer
<ere4si> what sort of comp is it?
<holyguyve1> this computer is a fullsize computer that was manufactured back in the late 1990's it has a processer that is not desktop standered so it's processer was more qualifide for early pdas
<ere4si> I use xubuntu on an old pent2 as a nfs server for home
<holyguyve1> But this things processer is not even Pent1 power
<ere4si> 1998 model :)
<ere4si> ahhh
<holyguyve1> Yes but this was a 200$ computer back in 1998
<holyguyve1> its processing speed is something like 400MHz I think
<ere4si> puppylinux might be an option on that - how much memory does it have? - 400mhz is 200 more than mine:)
<holyguyve1> it has 128Mbs of RAM
<holyguyve1> & that is not upgradable
<ere4si> try - http://www.puppylinux.org
<holyguyve1> But as saaid I have tried Damn SMall in ther past. will puppy really be that big of an inprovement overr Damn SSmall Linux?
<ere4si> puppy works differently to all other linux - designed for speed on old comps
<ere4si> I would be using it except there isn't the nfs server option for it
<holyguyve1> Well Okay. What I would like to bbe able to do is be able to have somethintg that can actually run  on this computer yet has all tthe features of ubuntu :P (now you can see why I am on xubuntu right now)
<ere4si> as a desktop puppy is popular - to go further it has limitations
<ere4si> www.distrowatch.com shows how puppy is growing in popularity
<holyguyve1> But if I recall puppy does not use the .deb package :(
<holyguyve1> I like .deb
<holyguyve1> yeah I know when I used fadora I was using RPM :p
<holyguyve1> What desktop/windows manager does Puppy use?
<holyguyve1> ( I can not visit websites right now as it will kill this computer)
<ere4si> puppy uses either pups or pets for app install - it is diff - and has lots of window managers - the default is jwm
<holyguyve1> The mouse even hates to move on this computer
<holyguyve1> But what is the panel start bar system on puppy?
<holyguyve1> flux?
<ere4si> the prob might be that you're old comp uses the pci for video not agp or pci-e
<holyguyve1> probably
<holyguyve1> All I know is that even fluxbox is slow & combersom on this computer
<ere4si> hehe - you must be a patient person :)
<holyguyve1> I am :p
<holyguyve1> Takes 2 hours to egven load googles frontpage
<holyguyve1> No it says I have agp, it says this SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<holyguyve1> 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<chewit> i have a question. on Ubuntu, there is the GNOME apps which include dictionary, search, screenshot, system log, format floppy and disk usage analyser
<chewit> but when i have used it on Xubuntu search doesn't work properly cause its designed for the Ubuntu file manager and not Thundar. What does Xubunty have to replace these small apps
<holyguyve1> Sorry about that my computer froze & I had to hit the physical restart button. Right now I am running from the failsafe ternimal where I intered in the xfce4-panel & script & then started pidgin
<ere4si> holyguyve1, you're system should be working much better than you say...
<holyguyve1> Well it is not
<holyguyve1> I mean right now I am talking to you in a failsafe terminal envirenment
<holyguyve1> I can't even resize this window bewcause I am not using a window manager right now
<holyguyve1> I must say my mouse is not acting conjested right now though :p
<ere4si> I have read that sis has poor support in linux so that might be the issue - m/board chips not well supported
<holyguyve1> Yes all of my things seem to be sis
<holyguyve1> Is there any way I can get a list of all of my hardware to come up so that I can pastbin it?
<ere4si> lshw   wil do it
<holyguyve1> lshwL
<holyguyve1> woops
<holyguyve1> sorry I am having trouble
<holyguyve1> my terminals do not wish to work right now
<holyguyve1> :( I can't inter anything into the terminals right now :(
<holyguyve1> it won't let me as long as this window is open
<ere4si> try hiting   ctrl+alt+F3
<ere4si> ctrl+alt+F1 to get back
<holyguyve1> Sorry about that, my computer crashed again. here is the list of my hardware http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59677/
<holyguyve1> ere4si I am eager to know what you think/make of it.
<ere4si> well
<ere4si> it is 1400mhz with 95mb mem
<holyguyve1> Is that good or bad?
<ere4si> and all sis on the m/board
<holyguyve1> So your conclusion is?
<ere4si> 1400mhz is ok :) - 95mb mem is poor :(
<ere4si> and sis support is lacking in linux from what I've read
<holyguyve1> Does that plus the sis explain my problems over the years?
<ere4si> that is what I'm thinking -yes
<holyguyve1> Yes this computer came pre-installe dswith Linux
<holyguyve1> I mean yet
<holyguyve1> I bought it with linux already on it
<ere4si> 95mb mem - I would only use cli with that
<holyguyve1> But the sticker says 128Mbs
<ere4si> seems like some of it isn't working anymore
<holyguyve1> & the linux that came pre-installed on here used KDE
<holyguyve1> Yerah I have replaced the CDROM drive too as that stopped woring last year.
<ere4si> it might be time to bite the bullet and find something newer - I'm on a 2002 comp atm
<holyguyve1> I would get something new, but I only make 600$ a month, & after all; of my bills I have less then 50$ to myself each month
<holyguyve1> So do you know any place that will sell me a high quality PC for less then 50$?
<ere4si> that would make it hard... - a pent3 goes for <$100
<holyguyve1> Would that stupid crappy wallmart Everex GPC be an improvement over this one?
<ere4si> you could try to upgrade memory - but that might be more expensive
<holyguyve1> plus I have been told that this processer is horrible
<ere4si> I'd be looking in the local paper at second hand comps - can get bargains sometimes
<holyguyve1> Geode NX I have been told should not belong in a desktop[
<ere4si> hehe
<holyguyve1> I live in a small farming comunity town
<holyguyve1> Our nearist Major computer retailer is a 4 hour drive away
<holyguyve1> & I don't own a car
<holyguyve1> WallMart is a 45 minute drive
<ere4si> good thing that you're patient then :)
<holyguyve1> Yes :p
<holyguyve1> A few months ago I loaned a friend 100$ I think it is time for me to smack him upside the head & get my money back so that if nothing else I can aford that walmart PC
<ere4si> you'd get better value for you're money buying second hand then walmart crap - put and ad in the local shop window
<holyguyve1> what kind of local shop?
<holyguyve1> groscery store?
<ere4si> what shops are near you? - I'm sure people put ads for stuff to sell/buy or events in the shop windows there
<holyguyve1> Our nearest store is Safeway they sell grosceries, then after that it is WalMart a 45 minute drive away.
<ere4si> my local shops have a community noticeboard for people to post stuff on - sounds like your town is small
<holyguyve1> I said it was a small farming community
<ere4si> just trying to give some options :)
<holyguyve1> I know :p
<holyguyve1> With our local freecycling group computers go so quickly I have never had the chance to get one :p
<holyguyve1> So anyway back on subject do you think Puppy would run well on this computer?
<ere4si> not really enough mem left on it
<holyguyve1> So, do you know of any operating system that I can run on this computer?
<ere4si> if google takes two hours you are kinda limited
<holyguyve1> & you don't even want to know how hard running a liveCD to install some of these distros was :p
<ere4si> I'm using ubuntu server with fluxbox on this comp - lightest I could find with good support
<holyguyve1> LiveCDs run best on a minimal of like 250MBs ram, so with 95MBs you can imagine what that has been like
<ere4si> ssslllooowww
<ere4si> :)
<ere4si> I use the net install cd - is text based
<holyguyve1> I have used those too, still takes about 6 hours
<ere4si> that's old comps for you hehe
<holyguyve1> Maybe I should look into installing a 1801 Unix variant :p
<holyguyve1> 1981\
<holyguyve1> Not 1800's :p
<holyguyve1> Amish UNIX :p
<holyguyve1> perhaps some OS from the 1980's would suit this computer well
<ere4si> even the ubuntu command line only os would work better
<ere4si> can still web browse etc
<holyguyve1> Well I was just talking to you in that a half hour ago, even that crashed my computer :p
<ere4si> that to me is memory faults
<holyguyve1> & Processer & who knows what else :p
<ere4si> it's 20 after 1 am here - I'm off to bed :) lots of luck
<ere4si> bye
<DrIP> hi all
<DrIP> how can i setup ndiswrapper and make it work in a server enviroment?
<DrIP> mic check, 1,2
<The-Kernel> it works
<DrIP> hi all, is wireless support working in a typical install?
<sudobash> depends on what chipset
<TheSheep> DrIP: but where possible it works out of the box
<student1> interesting problem.  first time i use synaptic, it asks me for a password.  fine.  second time i use it, it doesn't bother asking me, just launches the program.  do i need to re-install xauth?
<student1> followup : if i re-boot, then launch synaptic again, it asks me for the password first time only.
<sudobash> student1 it will remember your pass just like sudo
<sudobash> like the net sometimes caches passwords
<sudobash> it is perfectly normal
<sudobash> if you wait long enough it will forget your password and ask you again
<sudobash> good programming
<student1> that's odd ... i could have sworn that it asked me for my password each time i used it.  sudobash : sorry started typing my response before you got back to me about it "forgetting"
<sudobash> sudo is same way
<sudobash> but if you go to terminal and execute sudo bash and then type your commands you skip all that password shit and just have to type it once
<student1> can i manually flush the cache so that it is forced to forget.  i don't want someone else to have root privilege if i walk away
<DrIP> woa back
<DrIP> sudobash: it's a linksys WMP11v4... i have just setup ndiswrapper and i have just done an ifconfig list
<DrIP> TheSheep: there are no linksys drivers for it :(
<DrIP> right now i see an eth1
<DrIP> so, how can i do my wireless from command line?
<DrIP> i screwed up my x-org
<TheSheep> DrIP: I have little experience with wifi, but I can try to help you fix your xorg...
<DrIP> sure
<DrIP> heres what happened:
<DrIP> i have a recently burned out PCI graphics adapter...  i'm using my internal graphics now...
<DrIP> idk what to do, and if you can help out with that, that would be great :)
<TheSheep> DrIP: to reconfigure your xorg to use a different graphics card?
<DrIP> yes
<TheSheep> DrIP: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> DrIP: most defaults in this dialog should be fine
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> humm
<DrIP> Ammount of memory for the graphics card?
<TheSheep> just leave it blank
<DrIP> ok
<sudobash> use iwconfig DrIP
<DrIP> use kernel framebuffer?
<DrIP> sudobash: ok
<TheSheep> DrIP: the defaults should be ok (just hit 'enter')
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> wooo hooo!
<DrIP> thanks!
<sudobash> whats does ifconfig tell you DrIP
<sudobash> ?
<sudobash> iwconfig i mean
<DrIP> ifconfig had lo and eth1
<DrIP> iwconfig says it can't find an interface
<sudobash> then you havent set up ndiswrapper correctly
<DrIP> humm
<DrIP> let me try that again
<DrIP> sudobash: ok
<DrIP> this is weird
<DrIP> ndiswrapper -l
<DrIP> lsipnds : driver installed, device (17FE:2120) Present
<DrIP> iwconfig
<DrIP> lo    no wireless extentions, eth1  no wireless extentions
<DrIP> did i miss something?
<sudobash> man iwconfig
<sudobash> you might need to restart
<sudobash> looks like driver is working with ndis
<sudobash> so restart and see if you can man iwconfig to figure out how to control the card
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> eth0 is not a device though... my wired went to eth1
<DrIP> what is the chipset for the linksys WMP11v4?
<DrIP> ahhh
<DrIP> InProComm
<sudobash> try ra0
<DrIP> ra0?
<sudobash> ummm.... not sure broadcom something or other
<DrIP> InProComm is appearently unsupported?
<sudobash> lo eth0 eth1 ra0.... ra0 is a common wireless dev
<sudobash> DrIP research into what Back|Track uses for your wifi card
<sudobash> BackTrack 3
<DrIP> sure
<DrIP> what /is/ BackTrack 3?
<DrIP> ahh
<sudobash> a distro
<sudobash> based on slackware
<DrIP> they don't support :( i've tried it
<sudobash> have you tried Mad WIFI
<sudobash> ?
<DrIP> no
<dezrik> Hey guys is there a way to remove nm-applet and use another net manager?
<DrIP> bbl
<DrIP> katate
<DrIP> *karate
<ericmoritz\0> howdy
<ericmoritz\0> If I wanted to mount a device from the command line as a normal user is there some kind of magic command to do that in xfce?
<ancientpaint> hey all, i have a problem.  I created a ISO image cd of Xubuntu.  When I boot from cd, It displays a menu. I select install. The Xubuntu logo and load bar apprears. It load for sometime then my screen turns all kinds of colors...anyone know how to fix this?
<ericmoritz\0> anyone know?
<DrIP> bbl
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2008-03-16
<sugaryeti> Good evening, Xubuntu IRC
<sugaryeti> I'm having problems installing Xubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 5000e. It loads off cd and I get to the desktop. When I double-click on the "Install" icon, the entire computer freezes (desktop, mouse, jumping over to a console, etc...)
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: try passing noapic and noacpi as a boot parameter .... which i think is done by default in the "safe graphics mode", see if that helps
<sugaryeti> I have been going through the "safe graphics mode" install mode, one moment, I have the computer next to me
<sugaryeti> thanks for responding, maxamillion!
<sugaryeti> boot options: orceevesa initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: yeah, at the end of that add "noapic noapci" (without the quotes)
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: anytime :) ... we are a smaller channel, but when people are around we are willing to help :D
<sugaryeti> should i leave the "--" after "quiet splash"?
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: i don't think it shoudl matter, but i would delete it just to be safe
<sugaryeti> a little more chill compared to the #ubuntu channel, which is nice
<maxamillion> should*
<maxamillion> yeah, #ubuntu is chaotic
<sugaryeti> alright, here we go!
 * maxamillion crosses his fingers
<sugaryeti> the desktop looks beautiful, i wish I could see more of it before it crashes!
<sugaryeti> Ugh, I racking up geek points: chatting on IRC while installing IRC while one laptop is being held up on a copy of "Dune" as I watch "MST3K"
<sugaryeti> *installing Linux, IRC's already here :-)
<maxamillion> ;)
<sugaryeti> still loading, this laptop I think was dug up from Pompei
<sugaryeti> old Inspiron 500e with a PIII and 128meg ram and probably a solid 8 years on continuous use
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: if that doesn't work you will probably need to download and use the alternate installation image because it sounds like what is happening is that X11 is crashing and when that happens sometimes it won't accept keyboard input
<sugaryeti> i was wondering about that
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: oh ... 128mb of ram? ... i think you will need the alternate installation image, i *think* (not sure, but i think) that the graphicall installer requires 192mb of ram
<sugaryeti> I've installed Ubuntu that method, my worry is that this laptop does not have a nic and I've been trying to find out if the PCICard NIC works under Linux
<sugaryeti> You're probably right, I was hoping that 128 would suffice and just be a bit (really) slow
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: a lot of them do, i have an old laptop that uses a dlink pcmcia nic and it worked without any extra drivers
<maxamillion> sugaryeti: ah
<maxamillion> well i'm very sorry but i have to go
<sugaryeti> very cool, good to read
<sugaryeti> NO!
<maxamillion> i will be back later though, good luck!!!
<maxamillion> :(
<sugaryeti> Here goes the install...
<sugaryeti> *groan* death :-(
<gaurdro> does anyone know of a good place to find out what model my laptop's monitor is?
<The-Kernel> gaurdro who made your laptop?
<gaurdro> gateway.
<pc-illiterate> good evening everyone
<gaurdro> howdy
<pc-illiterate> hows we all doing ?
<gaurdro> not bad.
<gaurdro> and yourself?
<pc-illiterate> im doing good. glad to hear you are too
<pc-illiterate> wheres the-kernel at ? he out n about getting drunk in his canyon ? riding donkeys ?
<gaurdro> I dunno,  he was here earlier,  but apparently left before i replied to his question.
<pc-illiterate> he had a question ?
<pc-illiterate> thats funny
<pc-illiterate> he tried helping me and it didnt work
<gaurdro> it was a question for clarification on a question i had asked.
<pc-illiterate> oh
<pc-illiterate> he usually leaves and takes his name with him
<gaurdro> hmm
<pc-illiterate> if you read this kernel, talk to me darn it
<Haden> in xfce, after adding a few things to one of my panels, everything is aligned to the left (i.e. the lock/shut down button is too far to the left, when I want it all the way to the right edge of the screen)... is there a way to seperate things I want aligned to the right and the applications button/program launchers aligned to the left?
<pc-illiterate> did you try the desktop settings ?
<pc-illiterate> dumb question but i thought id give it a shot
<Haden> Yea I looked through panel settings and desktop settings and a few others that I thought may contain such an option, to no avail
<Haden> I know on a fresh install the logout button is all the way to the right, so there has to be some way to do it
<Haden> right now I'm just continually adjusting the size of my verve command line to make things look good, but that's kind of tedious O_o
<pc-illiterate> well ive been playing with this for a few days and im more confused now than when i first installed. like i didnt do anything the first time and i reinstalled again to fix whatever i screwed up and it isnt the same. i didnt change anything the first time but its different now
<Haden> oh snap, I figured it out actually
<Haden> if you add a seperator it has a standalone option called "expand", which pushes things out to the edges
<Haden> nifty
<pc-illiterate> wow. grats. now if my problems was so easy to fix
<gaurdro> what's your problem pc-illiterate?
<Haden> oy, I'm certainly not qualified in any respect
<pc-illiterate> omfg. first you said oy. my girl says that. second, im still trying to get my ancient gfx card to work
<gaurdro> how ancient?
<pc-illiterate> geforce4 mx440se
<pc-illiterate> its like what....6 ?
<pc-illiterate> sorry im trying to talk to 5 people and fix dinner
<gaurdro> no worries.  I used to have that card.  I never got it to work right so i'm prolly not much help.
<HACKhalo2> got the newest drivers for it?
<pc-illiterate> newest drivers ? i went to nividia site and dl them once. dont know what to do after i have them
<HACKhalo2> is it in .exe?
<pc-illiterate> .run
<pc-illiterate> actually, its ....
<HACKhalo2> .run?
<pc-illiterate> nvidia-linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<HACKhalo2> did you open terminal and cd to the directory?
<pc-illiterate> huh ?
<HACKhalo2> open the folder that has the drivers you mentioned
<pc-illiterate> it goes straight to desktop
<HACKhalo2> ok
<pc-illiterate> i had to reinstall xubuntu today
<HACKhalo2> right-click on the desktop and click 'open terminal here'
<pc-illiterate> someone thought i could reconfig ...boy were they foolin themselves
<pc-illiterate> ok
<HACKhalo2> and try this command: ./nvidia-linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<pc-illiterate> no sh ?
<pc-illiterate> and put the    ./ there ?
<HACKhalo2> yes
<pc-illiterate> ok. but no sh... got ya
<pc-illiterate> anything else ? i have to pull my card to boot into xubuntu. if i dont i get a black screen
<keb> you might have to "sudo -s"  first
<HACKhalo2> well, i try to not sudo first
<HACKhalo2> sudo is last ditch
<keb> ok
<HACKhalo2> and if i want to install something for Firefox
<pc-illiterate> i want to show you something first. can you go to links i post in here ?
<HACKhalo2> sure, im on winderz atm
<pc-illiterate> ok .. gimmeee a sec
<jwicki> evening all
<jwicki> is anybody familiar with setting up slimserver in xubuntu?
<pc-illiterate> this is what nvidia.com says
<pc-illiterate> ype "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run" to install the driver
<jwicki> anybody there?
<HACKhalo2> then type that
<HACKhalo2> if you get access denied, then type sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run to run it
<pc-illiterate> alrighty then
<pc-illiterate>  i wanted to show you something else but i cant find it again
<HACKhalo2> it's ok
<Awakeatnight> halo - you ever setup slimserver?
<HACKhalo2> nope
<Awakeatnight> specifically - I install the package fine - can run it on local host even after changing IP - make sure the service is running but when doing a netstat -a | grep port the port isn't opening
<Awakeatnight> it's not listed at all
<Awakeatnight> I tried installing firestarter and opening the port I wanted and it still didn't open
<HACKhalo2> this is on the server itself or on the computer accessing the server?
<Awakeatnight> it's on the server
<Awakeatnight> you know - with netstat -a  I should see any open or listening connections
<HACKhalo2> true
<Awakeatnight> I know the ip is good because I can ssh over to it but I just can't get this one port to open or listen
<Awakeatnight> I read somewhere something weird about xubuntu and/or ubuntu and port security
<keb> Awakeatnight : depends what firewall software you are running
<keb> er, nvm
 * keb scrolls up
<Awakeatnight> hehe
<Awakeatnight> let me explain this software a bit so you can understand what I need to do
<keb> Awakeatnight did you start sshd ? it won't show in netstat if nothing is listening there
<Awakeatnight> it's basically a remote mp3 streaming radio station
<Awakeatnight> I'm ssh'd into the box now
<Awakeatnight> this program runs a webservice on the server machine (xubuntu) and you should be able to connect to it via http over the internet
<Awakeatnight> if the ports open
<Awakeatnight> I can connect to it from http://localhost:port
<Awakeatnight> but even when opening the port on firestarter and my router I cannot get to it from a remote machine
<Awakeatnight> but I can ssh and smb to the same IP from the remote machine
<keb> maybe the webserver config isnt set to allow remote ip addresses access
<Awakeatnight> yar I checked that
<Awakeatnight> it's weird though because the xubuntu install puts stuff in totally different places than a ubuntu or deb install
<keb> do you have a /etc/hosts.deny file setup?
<Awakeatnight> I do
<Awakeatnight> good thinking
<Awakeatnight> it's default - I was thinking denyhosts
<Awakeatnight> for ssh
<keb> what says  iptables -L -v
<Awakeatnight> echoing
<keb> i could never get firestarter to fully do what i wanted
<Awakeatnight> yeah it's not very robust
<Awakeatnight> seemed VERY generic
<Awakeatnight> network security is only as strong as a password most of the times anyways :*(
<Awakeatnight> it's in iptables
<Awakeatnight> listed as accept both anywhere destination
<keb> are you sure that you forwarded the port on your router?
<Awakeatnight> if local host is using the port for http it's gotta be in iptables
<Awakeatnight> yeah - maybe I need to add a small range
<Beardy_> can someone explain to me, briefly, how to install an xfce theme from xfce-look.org in xubuntu 7.10?
<vidd> here is a simple howto
<vidd> just change Vista to the theme you want
<vidd> Beardy_, did that help?
<witepa> Hi, I am trying to install Xubuntu 7.10 onto a PowerBook G3 that has a broken CD Drive... I figure the best way to do this is through target disk mode. However, when I launch from the boot cd, the PowerBook's hard drive does not show up (Target Disk Mode essentially makes the target computer act like an external firewire drive). What should I do to make this work?
<Beardy_> not really
<vidd> Beardy_, sudo cp /path/to/YourTheme /usr/share/themes
<vidd> done
<Beardy_> gotcha. and presumably it'll then just show up in ui settings as one of the options?
<vidd> yep
<Beardy_> nice one. thankyou.
<vidd> mind you i never did this
<vidd> im not a "themes" kind of person
 * vidd uses whatever shows up
<vidd> witepa, sorry...id like to help, but i have no ideas =\
<witepa> damn, no idea how to mount an external firewire drive during installation?
<vidd> witepa, but why not use the mini.iso on a usb drive and boot from usb?
<witepa> vidd: I have considered trying that... but for some reason I am doubtful of a mac's ability to boot from a flash drive
 * vidd is doubtful of a mount firewire during install
<witepa> vidd: in oder to try that, do I just have to copy the files that are on the cd to the flash drive?
<vidd> you would need to "burn" the image onto the usb just as if the usb was a cd
<witepa> would it be bootable off the get go?
<vidd> should be....
<vidd> there is a howto somewhere about making a usb boot install disk
<witepa> so if I were to merely copy the files, it will work
<witepa> I did find a howto... and it included SYSLINUX or something to make it bootable
<vidd> no...the ISO is disk image....
<witepa> the files that have already been burned onto a cd I am referring to
<vidd> oh! yeah...i would imagine
<vidd> now...how is your cd broken?
<witepa> Well, it has been broken for a few years... it is an old laptop... I believe the lens is broken, but I am not entirely sure
<vidd> do you by chance have a firewire cd drive?
<witepa> unfortunately not
<witepa> I am going over to a friend's tomorrow to try that option
<Beardy_> sounds like that'd be your best option
<witepa> yeah
<vidd> you could also do the "no cd" install option (install from hard drive)
<Beardy_> btw thanks again vidd, got a sexy new theme now :)
<witepa> hmm
<vidd> its ALOT harder then the "boot from usb"
<witepa> yeah, I figure
<vidd> plus its a pain to reclaim that HD space
<witepa> actually
<witepa> I have over 200 gigs free
<witepa> lol
<witepa> well
<witepa> HD space on which computer
<witepa> the target or the installer
<vidd> so? you want to waste almot a gig for nothing?
<witepa> damn, the powerbook didn't recognize the USB as bootable
<vidd> did you make the usb bootable?
<witepa> no... I found the guide for it though
<witepa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<witepa> only problem is...
<witepa> I am running a mac right now, and do not have access to a linux or decent windows
<witepa> and I need to make it bootable with SYSLINUX
<vidd> get yourself DamnSmallLinux desktop edition.....
<vidd> it boots ONTOP of your current OS
<witepa> alright
<vidd> like a program
<vidd> you boot into osx, click the icon for DSL and you have linux running ontop of osx
<witepa> cool
<witepa> easy to set up?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> this way you can get your syslinux and make your usbstick
<witepa> yeah
<The-Kernel> I'm here
<witepa> will dsl have easy access to my usb drive?
<vidd> *wave* The-Kernel
<vidd> yeah...dont see why not
<witepa> k
<The-Kernel> should
<witepa> hmm, where do I find the desktop edition?
<witepa> and for mac
<The-Kernel> if it can see the networking card, it'll work
<vidd> witepa, ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-3.x/dsl-3.4.11-embedded.zip
<witepa> sweet, thanks
<witepa> now, is it possible to run this on a mac?
<vidd> should
<witepa> hmm
<witepa> I don't see how to run it...
<witepa> and there is nothing in the readme about macs
<vidd> hrm....
<witepa> well
<vidd> osx runs on top of bsd...you sure you dont already have syslinux?
<witepa> hmm
<witepa> when I try to run syslinux in the terminal the command is not found
<witepa> I am pretty sure you have to download syslinux
<witepa> Install syslinux:
<witepa> sudo aptitude install syslinux
<witepa> on mac, I can say "sudo port install syslinux" but it cannot find syslinux in the repository
<vidd> i have another solutiuon!
<vidd> run qemu on osx....
<witepa> part of DSL?
<vidd> http://qemu.darwinports.com/
<witepa> ooh, sudo port install qemu worked
<witepa> yeah, basically did that step
<vidd> great...you have 95% of the battle done
<vidd> now just throw dsl on it and use it to make your usb stick work!
<witepa> hmm
<vidd> issues?
<vidd> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> slight issue
<witepa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59789/
<witepa> I have no idea what gcc is...
<vidd> so run it with --disable-gcc-check
<vidd> what did you type to get that result?
<witepa> sudo port install qemu
<witepa> after downloading macports from macports.org
<witepa> so how do I run it with --disable-gcc-check?
<vidd> so then sudo port install qemu --disable-gcc-check
<witepa> ah
<witepa> hmm, it gave me the same error by typing in "sudo port install qemu --disable-gcc-check"
<witepa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59790/
<vidd> then im out of ideas
<witepa> hmm, I found an alternate GUI qemu to use
<vidd> then try that
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> do you, by any chance, know what syslinux does exactly?
<vidd> it is the bootloader that makes your machine load the media
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> but what does it do to the drive
<vidd> makes it bootable
<witepa> how so?
<vidd> by putting a boot-loader on it
<witepa> oh
<witepa> so would it be possible to put that boot loader on it without syslinux?
<vidd> syslinux IS the bootloader
<witepa> oh
<witepa> hmm
<witepa> what I am getting at... is it possible to merely have one person from linux or windows to prepare a drive using syslinux and send the exact contents of that drive to me?
<vidd> no...you need syslinux to make a bootable syslinux on the media you are going to use
<witepa> oh
<vidd> if you just copy it to the usb, it wont be bootable
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> hmm
<witepa> could I do all of this from an xubuntu live cd?
<vidd> i dont see why not
<witepa> lol, I am printing out the usb instructions
<witepa> since I doubt that my internet will be configured correctly from the live cd
<witepa> alright, I am off to reboot into Xubuntu
<witepa> thank you very much for help, I wish there were more people like you vidd...
<witepa> I may be back... so thanks!
<pc-illiterate> can ya give me a hand also with understanding something vidd ?
<vidd> sure
<vidd> ill try anyway
<zoredache> has anyone else had firefox crash a lot lately?
<pc-illiterate> ok. my vid card. geforce mx44ose. the supported products page at nvidia.  http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<zoredache> every since I applied some updates a few days back firefox seems to crash every 10-15 minutes...
<pc-illiterate> it isnt listed as supported but this driver is what it tells me to dl
<vidd> ok
<pc-illiterate> ive had firefox open for at least an hour and a half. no crash
<vidd> pc-illiterate, so what is your question?
<pc-illiterate> i also read that ...what the hell was it... something wasnt supporting the drivers anymore but it was all legacy that was... i think it was ubuntu
<vidd> if you cant get supported drivers of the nvidia site, use the nvidia drive built into xorg
<pc-illiterate> will this driver do me no good or any ideas what im supposed to do. i have to pull my gfx card from my pci everytime i want to switch from xp to xubuntu
<zoredache> hrm... :|
<pc-illiterate> nvidia driver ? and that would be ?
<pc-illiterate> i installed 1 set before. i had to reinstall xubuntu because i had no display
<vidd> was the card installed at the time you installed?
<pc-illiterate> i cant
<pc-illiterate> i get a black screen
<pc-illiterate>  xubuntu doesnt like my vid card
<pc-illiterate> i get everything up to the before the login screen
<vidd> oh yeah....i remember....
<pc-illiterate> i hit ctrl+alt+f3 then ctrl+alt+f8 and watch everything roll right by like clock work. when it hits login.... my screen flips to a black screen
<vidd> did you ever get any error message or boot message?
<vidd> what was the last thing you saw befor black?
<pc-illiterate> no. my card isnt supported by xubuntu default install
<pc-illiterate> the progress bar from loading
<pc-illiterate> let me try to find the page again... its here somewhere i just have to find it
<vidd> ctl+alt+F8 should show you the stuff that progress bar is doing
<pc-illiterate> yes. and i make it to the login....poof, black screen.
<vidd> but you need to be on a tty first
<vidd> so what is the last thing it says?
<pc-illiterate> i watch the login roll right up, when it gets there the screen goes black
<pc-illiterate> login
<pc-illiterate> lol. arent you paying attention ?
<pc-illiterate> i never make it to the login screen. when it gets to that point it goes black. it flips to a black screen
<vidd> yes...and you have yet to tell me the last line of text displayed before the login screen crashes your system
<pc-illiterate> what comes after login when you hit alt+ctrl+f8 ?
<vidd> the login screen....
<vidd> what is the last line you see on the F8 screen?
<vidd> "laoding default drivers"?
<vidd> "loading network drivers"?
<pc-illiterate> there ya go. i dont see the login screen. i watch it say login. do you know how fast it rolls past ? i didnt even know thats what it said til i watched it with the onboard graphics
<vidd> well...it practically crawls on my system =\
<pc-illiterate> wow. you must be running an old pong console
<pc-illiterate> im on an intel celeron 1ghz. 256 ram
<vidd> hrm...im on a 2.64 ghz intel 64 with 1gig ram =\
<pc-illiterate> the only thing this is good for is watching blood fly at 5 fps on UT2k3
<pc-illiterate> but seriously, i never make it to the login screen. it will not display it on my card
<vidd> i dont know what to tell ya
<vidd> my cards always just work
<pc-illiterate> well im going to find it on the site. it said something about legacy support but i dont remember what else
<vidd> have you tried booting into recovery mode and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<vidd> and when the screen goes black, can you get to ctrl+alt+F1?
<pc-illiterate> yes. that cause me to reinstall xubuntu last night. i knew i had no idea what i was doing. it wouldnt even recognize my installed card
<pc-illiterate> when the screen goes black my option is rebootctrl+alt+del or watch a black screen
<pc-illiterate> dpkg.....it only saw my intel onboard.
<vidd> this issue is beyond me....i dont like to use add-in display cards...they dont play well without some bios-tweeking
<pc-illiterate> if you would be so kind as tell me how to remove grub from my master hdd, i'll just reformat my slave and forget about linux again. i have yet to do something besides use pidgin
<vidd> and i dont like messing around with bios settings
<pc-illiterate> i have no bios settings. buy an emachine p.o.s.
<vidd> throw in your windows disk, get a command prompt and type fixmbr
<vidd> or is it mbrfix?
<pc-illiterate> mbrfix
<vidd> thats it
<pc-illiterate> im just tired of messing with it. i installed tuesday evening and spent the last 5 nights now just trying to get my vid card to work.
<pc-illiterate> mbrfix will leave my xp install alone ?
<vidd> yeah...it just "fixes" the master boot record
<vidd> gives windows back its illusion that its the only thing there
<pc-illiterate> i just assumed since i wouldnt have to run 100 processes just to connect to the net i could actually use my broadband to play games
<vidd> let me dig up some info about your card, and we can try again....
<vidd> btw....does the live cd work with your card installed?
<pc-illiterate> well im on nvidia forums but its a huge site
<pc-illiterate> live cd wont run. i dont have enough mem or it doesnt like my card either
<vidd> mx44ose is the right card?
<Dissentor> When I try and install madwifi, does it matter where the madwifi folder is stored?
<vidd> pc-illiterate, no wonder i cant find info....your card is a MX440 se
<pc-illiterate> yes...mx440se
<pc-illiterate> my bad. a typo. i see that now
<vidd> alright...give me a bit...ill get ya hooked up right quick
<vidd> pc-illiterate, check out this : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15821
<pc-illiterate> alrighty then. im game.
<vidd> or, boot into recovery mode and run  apt-get install nvidia-glx
<vidd> (recovery mode is a root console)
<pc-illiterate> no no no. no more nvidia-glx
<vidd> ?
<vidd> why not>'
<pc-illiterate>  i did that along with nvidia-glx-dev and i got the sharp end
<vidd> ?
<pc-illiterate> i remeber something about legacy and i will not  do something until i find it
<pc-illiterate> i got absolutely nowhere but someone telling me to dpkg-blah blah and i had nothing but intel gfx.
<vidd> i can tell you somnething about "legacy" DONT USE PROP{RIETARY WHEN THERE IS PERFECTLY FINE OPEN SOURCE AVAILABLE
<pc-illiterate> it will not recognize my card. the page said something about only support from legacy
<vidd> the nvidia driver from nvidia's site will NOT work
<vidd> yes....lagacy driver = nvidia-glx
<vidd> its in the repos
<vidd> and its there for a reason...it works....the driver from nvidia's site doesnt
<pc-illiterate> i believe you. i have legacy drivers here from my install. im wondering if they will work. my card is not supported by ubuntu because i guess they feel if i dont have to pay for an os i should spend that money on a graphics card
<pc-illiterate> no...lemme show you something
<vidd> "you shouldn't generally use the nvidia driver provided at the nvidia website, ubuntu provides its own version of the nvidia driver in the repositorys. the problem here is that your card is old enough that the 'new' nvidia drivers do not support it at all"
<vidd> not support = does not work
<pc-illiterate> yes. and its old enough ubuntu doesnt support it either
<pc-illiterate> but
<vidd> your kidding right?
<pc-illiterate> no im not
<vidd> your issue is you have 2 cards....
<pc-illiterate> i have it here in my package manager
<vidd> one has a driver installed, the other doesnt
<vidd> once the driver for the second card is installed, your login screen stops crashing your system
<pc-illiterate> and even if the card is installed in my mobo, it is not recognized by the install
<vidd> because it is in universe, not main
<pc-illiterate> you understand that correct ? if it was supported it would get at least a piece of crap driver to at least get you by right ?
<vidd> no...you dont understand...it loaded a driver....for your main card
<pc-illiterate> my bios is set for pci
<pc-illiterate> i was plugged into my second card, not my onboard
<vidd> the second card needs to have the driver installed so that the os recognizes it as the proper card....then you need to configure x to use that driver
<pc-illiterate> in package manager... what does the little ubuntu logo mean before the name of a driver ?
<vidd> that it is in main
<pc-illiterate> i need to configure x ......that will never happen
<vidd> your afraid of a wizard?
<pc-illiterate> so i wasted time, energy and time of other people who helped me
<vidd> heh....if i could ssh into your box with sudo rights, i could have you up and running in like 3 minutes
<pc-illiterate> a wizard ? i went thru that on my intel when i thought it was supposed to be a piece of cake the first time around. i had to reinstall . i dont do well with trying to find out what does what how much this that
<vidd> then do this,,,,
<vidd> set the jumpers on you mobo to completely disable the onboard graphics card, so the xubuntu install wont even see the card
<vidd> do a fresh install
<vidd> it will load
<vidd> or...better yet....run the live cd
<vidd> so yoiu dont have to "waste your time" to see that it will install to a graphical desktop
<pc-illiterate> now you tell me to figure out what jumpers disable my onboard graphics ?
<pc-illiterate> im so glad someone can get as far as they did with you before you got frustrated enough to say that
<vidd> crack the case, get the large numbers off the mobo, tell it to me, and ill get you a schematic that shows you where to set the jumper
<pc-illiterate> youre a good guy. now imagine how frustrated i am for trying this for 5 days. the last time i tried to reconfig, i screwed it up horribly
<vidd> your the one who is frustrated....=]
<pc-illiterate> better yet. disconnect my router and set you up with getting in here and doing it because im such a dingbat and youre not
<vidd> im not saying that at all
<pc-illiterate> no you arent. i did
<pc-illiterate> you told me too bad you cant get in
<vidd> your not stupid...just not as experienced
<pc-illiterate> if i knew what to do with the reconfig, id do this
<vidd> can you get on chat with a different pc and i can walk you through it?
<pc-illiterate> nope. i borrowed my bros pc but his power supply is junk
<pc-illiterate> no phone either. dont ask
<vidd> i do enough phone support at work=]
<pc-illiterate> let me ask a few questions and i should be ok. im tired and cranky but im not dumb
<pc-illiterate> lol. sorry for the phone comment then
<vidd> no worries
<pc-illiterate> ok so....legacy... i have drivers here that actually say legacy on them.
<vidd> drivers where?
<pc-illiterate> in package manager
<vidd> ?
<vidd> synaptic?
<pc-illiterate> no ubuntu logo
<pc-illiterate> yes there
<vidd> well...there ARE 4 different package managers available in *buntu!
<pc-illiterate> and i know i saw something about my card only being supported by legacy now
<pc-illiterate> sorry but i didnt know that :P
<vidd> the one you want is nvidia-glx
<pc-illiterate> i did that before dude
<pc-illiterate>  i got no where.
<vidd> nvidia-glx-legacy
<pc-illiterate> thats different
<pc-illiterate> mine didnt say legacy when i did them before. kernel tried to help me but it didnt work
<pc-illiterate> legacy and legacy-dev ?
<vidd> but the discription says that it is for TNT,TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets. AGP, TV-out and flat panel displays are also supported
<vidd> no....NOT the -dev
<vidd> that may have been an issue with the non -legacy
<pc-illiterate> ok... what about the legacy kernel source ?
<vidd> no
<vidd> but you might want to grab nvidia-settings
<vidd> actually....
<vidd> grab nvidia-xconfig
<vidd> looks like that by itself will fix up your driver issue
<vidd> but i never ran it, so i cant be 100%
<pc-illiterate> i was sitting here reading and figuring if i screwed anything up, i could just reinstall again again. it kills an hour and i havent done anything yet that i cant redo in 2 seconds
<vidd> id rather we didnt screw anything up
<vidd> so....lets go thru reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<pc-illiterate> ok.i have to write this down as we go. im tired
<vidd> first screen is "kernel frame buffer" choose "yes"
<vidd> "auto detect keyboard" no
<vidd> keyboard layout....most ppl use "US" enter your country code (fr=france, etc)
<pc-illiterate> or us ;)
<vidd> "XKB" xorg
<vidd> discription of "xorg" rules options----nothing to do here
<vidd> "keyboard model" depends on your keyboard the default should be fine
<vidd> "keyboard variant" I leave this blank
<vidd> "keyboard option" also blank for me
<vidd> "emulate 3 button mouse" yes or no...depends on your mouse
<vidd> next should bring you to your display options
<pc-illiterate> i think they ran first before but no mat ;)ter
<vidd> you want to choose the nvidia driver
<vidd> your right...they do run first
<pc-illiterate> i remember it asking for mem to use for graphics or something like that. does that mean i can actually tell it more ?
<pc-illiterate> and...
<vidd> there should already be a "nv" on your list
<vidd> choose THAT one
<pc-illiterate> my card is 64 meg. does that mean i tell it is a 32 and allow it to use whatever of system mem ?
<vidd> i dont enter anything in there
<pc-illiterate> ok
<pc-illiterate> so i want nv not nvidia from the list ?
<vidd> oh...first you want to tell it to NOT auto-detect your harware
<pc-illiterate> ok. no auto detect. i told it to before
<vidd> yes...use the nv the first time around....
<pc-illiterate> ok.
<vidd> if that fails, use nvidia
<vidd> if that fails, use nvidia-legacy
<pc-illiterate> gotya
<vidd> the rest is pretty self explanitory....
<pc-illiterate> ok. since it doesnt like my graphicis card, i can install it after everything runs right ? or do i install drivers, shut down and install card for the restart ?
<vidd> if your card is NOT listed in the "Identifyer" line, juyst accept whats there
<vidd> install drivers now....
<vidd> shut down
<vidd> install card
<vidd> boot into recovery mode (root cli
<vidd> run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pc-illiterate> run dpkg
<vidd> but let me finish with the instuctions....
<pc-illiterate> ok sorry
<vidd> once you pick the driver, you want to stay with the defaults....
<pc-illiterate> i can reconfig back in here
<pc-illiterate> right ?
<vidd> untill you get to video modes
<vidd> only select the modes you want to display
<pc-illiterate> ok.
<vidd> for "monitor characteristics...choose "simple"
<vidd> and select your monitor size from the list
<pc-illiterate> 17" right ?
<vidd> choose "yes for "write monitor sync"
<vidd> depends on what size monitor you have
<vidd> choose you color depth
<vidd> and your done
<pc-illiterate> cool.
<vidd> reboot and cross your fingers
<vidd> =]
<pc-illiterate> ok. drivers i want are glx-legacy and nvid xconfig or nvid settings ?
<vidd> so is it less scary now?
<pc-illiterate> yes it is. i got scared when it asked about memory and that stuff.
<vidd> nvid xconfig and nvid settings are tools...not drivers
<pc-illiterate> oh. so sue me
<pc-illiterate> so which tool do i want for now or can i have both ?
<vidd> you want nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy
<pc-illiterate> both of those i want.. ok
<vidd> yes...i think the nv (default) will be fine, but it wont hurt to have those two for backup
<pc-illiterate> ok so both of those then. i can only pick glx or glx-legacy. wont let me pick both
<vidd> well...i'd wait until you got the card to work before adding tools for it
<vidd> right
<vidd> ok
<vidd> take the glx for now
<pc-illiterate> im going for legacy first. im stubborn and cranky
<pc-illiterate> the card is about 6 or 7 years old
<vidd> i think the legacy is too old for your card
<pc-illiterate> its at least 5
<vidd> its intended for the 10-12 year old cards
<vidd> the FIRST round of nvidia cards
<pc-illiterate> oh. ok then. if it doesnt work.. then im shafted or can i get back by pulling the card and doing the intel setup ?
<vidd> no...dont pull the card....
<pc-illiterate> but i couldnt see anything with the card in before
<vidd> reboot into root terminal, apt-get remove --purge [first pick] && apt-get install [second pick]
<vidd> but ill bet you dollars to donuts that the nv driver will work from jump street
<pc-illiterate> purge nv......install nvidia-glx
<vidd> no...the nv is built into the kernel...its not a package
<vidd> its either --purge nvidia-glx or -glx-legacy (which ever you chose)
<pc-illiterate> ok so purge would be glx and install glx-legacy if all is a no go
<pc-illiterate> ok.
<vidd> that depends.....
<vidd> if the reconfig shows nv AND nvidia, choose nv first....
<vidd> if that fails, choose nvidia
<pc-illiterate> and it is apt-get --purge nvidia-glx&&install nvidia-glx-legacy
<vidd> if THAT fails too, then apt-get --purge nvidia-glx && apt-get install ....yeah
<vidd> remeber the spaces though
<pc-illiterate> reconfig is where they list every card known correct ?
<vidd> yes
<pc-illiterate> ok. i got it.
<vidd> good luck
<pc-illiterate> thank you and i was too dumb to install while we talked...doh
<vidd> now i have to go to bed before the old lady puts me out
<pc-illiterate> lol. thank you so much. i relly do appreciate your time and help
<vidd> anything to rescue a wine-blows user
<pc-illiterate> yep. hurray for independence
<vidd> heh...i say "one less malware magnet"!
<pc-illiterate> viruses and spyware and hackers is why i want out
<vidd> good luck and peace-out
<Taggard> Hey, I installed xubuntu recently (After uninstalling ubuntu) but now I have no image viewer
<Taggard> Can anyone tell me what tp install?
<pc-illiterate> ive got a question for someone if they think they can help
<gabkdlly> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pc-illiterate> im so glad people do that lol
<pc-illiterate>  its more or less to find out if someone is actually awake in here
<pc-illiterate> i have 3 pci slots. i have 2 nic cards and 1 gfx card installed. will dpkg-reconfig automatically find the correct slot ?
<gabkdlly> I think dpkg-reconfigure only reconfigures individual packages (or a whole list, but you have to list all the packages you want to reconfigure). I would bet that Xubuntu is smart enough though to detect newly attached devices and load the necessary modules automatically
<gabkdlly> however, reconfiguring certainly does not hurt, it pretty much does the same thing that was done when you first installed the package
<pc-illiterate> i just installed drivers for my vid card.  its an nvidia antique
<pc-illiterate> idd walked me through but i have never done this before. in reconfigure my pci comes up as PCI:0:1:0
<pc-illiterate> does that mean its detecting the second slot as my gfx card ?
<gabkdlly> you can see a bit of info what is detected with lsmod
<gabkdlly> sorry, I meant lspci
<pc-illiterate> well im stuck back in windows right now. i cant get anything but the terminal in xubuntu and i need help for everything. im newer than fresh baked bread
<gabkdlly> so, you just installed an old graphics card, after you already had Xubuntu installed, and there upon your graphical interface (the X-server) stopped working?
<gabkdlly> did you try booting a live CD?
<pc-illiterate> actually, i installed xubuntu using the old card. it didnt detect it during the install. i had/have to pull the card out and plug into my onboard gfx to see anything besides a terminal
<gabkdlly> but it sounds like you really want to get this old card to work ;)
<pc-illiterate> this old card is better than 4meg of onboard
<gabkdlly> did you search for your graphics card?
<pc-illiterate> yep
<pc-illiterate>  ive done everything i could think
<pc-illiterate> you said search...tell me what exactly you mean
<gabkdlly> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gabkdlly> that is a good place to start
<gabkdlly> too see if other people have gotten your card to work
<gabkdlly> sometimes you get lucky and someone has written up a friendly how-to
<gabkdlly> sometimes people document their experiences in the forums, you might search there as well
<gabkdlly> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<gabkdlly> google offers a search specific to linux http://www.google.com/linux
<pc-illiterate> i saw my card is only supported under legacy drivers now.
<gabkdlly> hmm, got a link to where you read that?
<pc-illiterate> i tried nv...nividia-glx....nvidia-glx-legacy..... i cant get it to do anything other than show me a terminal
<pc-illiterate> and thats quite a tep up from a black screen from install
<gabkdlly> wow, you have been at it for a while then, I guess
<pc-illiterate> ive been looking for it all night. i found it before the 5 install
<pc-illiterate> lol. the 5th install of xubuntu
<pc-illiterate> somewhere about nvidia drivers on ubuntu i think
<pc-illiterate>  im still checking
<gabkdlly> so you ran "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" already, picked each of the drivers you mentioned in turn, and after each reconfigure, you tried starting Xorg again?
<pc-illiterate> i rebooted
<gabkdlly> you might check what is going on in the logs /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pc-illiterate> i think it would be just as easy to wait and find someone to tell me what im doing wrong
<pc-illiterate>  the logs arent going to do any good if no one can help me figure out the problem will they ?
<gabkdlly> yeah, I guess they might be confusing, but they might have some error messages that hint at what is going on
<gabkdlly> the video driver usually documents what it does (or what it has tried to do) in that log
<gabkdlly> by the way, you can start Xorg manually with startx , without rebooting
<gabkdlly> or startxfce4
<gabkdlly> what card is it?
<pc-illiterate> i tried startx...didnt work. its a gforce4 mx440se
<pc-illiterate> i did find this just now. thanks to you .....Most nVidia-cards will work if you just install the nvidia-glx ("nvidia-glx-legacy" for older cards) package, and run this command: "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<pc-illiterate> i wonder if id still have to run reconfig first...
<gabkdlly> depending on what your Xorg configuration is right now, you might have to reconfigure, yes
<gabkdlly> I don't think it matters which order you do them in, running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" basically writes a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for you, and I don't think much else
<pc-illiterate> imma have to go check this all
<pc-illiterate> ok. im going to go try some stuff again
<pc-illiterate> thanks again
<mikedep333> hello, my one friend is looking to do a complicated install of Xubuntu on his asus eee PC
<mikedep333> where does xfce get installed too?
<mikedep333> for its libraries and executables?
<TheSheep> mikedep333: can you rephrase your question?
<TheSheep> mikedep333: my English is not very good
<gabkdlly> mikedep333: you can use "dpkg -L xfwm4" or similar to see what files are installed from which packages
<gabkdlly> my example shows you where the files for the window manager are installed
<MyNameIs> mikedep333, the cd has a partitioner that will want you to make a partition for / - which is where the os is installed and a partition for swap - which is hard disk space used as memory sometimes - there is also an option to let the partitioner automatically format the partitions
<mikedep333> I mean
<mikedep333> is it under /opt/xfce
<mikedep333> is it under /usr/bin and /usr/lib
<mikedep333> I did some google searches, I think it is /opt/xfce
<mikedep333> I'll go ssh my ubuntu box to see where it goes
<gabkdlly> different stuff gets put in different places
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> but we just want to know where the main libraries and executables go
<slow-motion> hi
<mikedep333> hey
<mikedep333> *binaries
<mikedep333> because here's the deal
<mikedep333> his asus eee
<mikedep333> only has a 2GB solid state drive
<mikedep333> and he has a 8GB SDHC card
<mikedep333> we were thinking of putting / on the SSD
<mikedep333> swap /home, and /usr on the SDHC
<mikedep333> since the SDHC card is slow as hell
<mikedep333> and dpkg -L doesn't show where it goes unless you install it
<mikedep333> my friend has yet to install it
<mikedep333> and my only ubuntu box that is up at the moment is a server so I do not want to install extra packages
<TheSheep> mikedep333: binaries go to /usr/bin, libraries to /usr/lib and additional files to /usr/share
<TheSheep> mikedep333: configuration goes to /etc
<TheSheep> mikedep333: mostly /etc/xdg
<mikedep333> ok, thank you
<pc-illiterate> dpkg asks for my vid cards pci id . how do i find that ?
<gabkdlly> hi again pc-illiterate :) use lspci
<pc-illiterate> i did that but i dont think i understand it
<pc-illiterate> it gives me 0:01e or something like that. at reconfig it shows 0:1:0
<pc-illiterate> if it shows the 0:01e , do i input that for its address ?
<gabkdlly> yes
<gabkdlly> here is something I dug up just for you www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QsP8GDTpno
<gabkdlly> it has some extra stuff that you don't need, because it was made for Mepis, but it might make you more comfortable with the whole thing
<pc-illiterate> cool. thanks. i hope youre not trying to scare me
<gabkdlly> you can ignore that whole part about the memtest at the beginning
<gabkdlly> and don't forget to type sudo before dpkg-reconfig...
<gabkdlly> I figured a picture is worth a thousand words ;)
<pc-illiterate> lol. i dont login. i dont have to type sudo
<gabkdlly> huh ?
<pc-illiterate> if im not logged-in i dont have to type sudo
<gabkdlly> you are not logged into the command line as the user you created during the install?
<The-Kernel> pc-illiterate you have to type sudo.
<pc-illiterate> nope
<The-Kernel> unless you're root
<pc-illiterate> no i dont kernel
<pc-illiterate> im auto root when i boot up in recovery
<gabkdlly> ah, ok
<The-Kernel> Oh well that makes sense
<The-Kernel> brb
<pc-illiterate> if not auto root, call it what you may. if i dont log in, i dont have to type sudo
<pc-illiterate> cool i said something that isnt garbage
<gabkdlly> don't have any experience with recovery mode myself
<pc-illiterate> i have more with recovery than 8 years of xp experience :))
<gabkdlly> are you booting from the live CD?
<gabkdlly> seems kind of bizarre to me that gaining root access to a system should be as simple as rebooting into recovery mode
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: yeah, on windows you have to also insert a cd with linux :0
<pc-illiterate> my pc wont run it, my vid card wasnt recognized and i dont have enough mem. the cd itself told me that
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: the truth is, you cannot secure a computer if the users have physical access to it
<gabkdlly> I have heard stories of people booby trapping their computers, or encrypting their entire hard drives with a password, but it would be impractical for Xubuntu to make that standard :)
<TheSheep> gabkdlly: encryption does work, but then you need password to use it
<pc-illiterate> well that wasnt right
<gabkdlly> :(
<pc-illiterate> wooo. found something on ubuntu forum
<gabkdlly> great :)
<pc-illiterate> wow. great thread. first poster had same card
<pc-illiterate> and guy who tried to help first was no help at all. i have ran into the exact same thing. but, the first "helper" told them to do exactly what they had been doing. so much to understand. so few to know
<gabkdlly> the forum does get a lot of traffic, some of what gets said there has to be taken with a grain of salt
<pc-illiterate> i understand that but if some people would actually read the post, it would save so much time and headache
<pc-illiterate> kernel. can you tell me how to get my pci slot id? please dont say lspci. its the wrong format. i need something like  0:1:0
<TheSheep> pc-illiterate: lspci -D
<pc-illiterate> -D ?
<pc-illiterate> that will give me the correct format ?
<TheSheep> pc-illiterate: correct for what?
 * TheSheep sighs and reads the scrollback of several hours ago
<TheSheep> pc-illiterate: if you need it for xorg.conf, then just replace the dot with a colon
<pc-illiterate> you mean from  -D ?
<TheSheep> for exmaple, for my xorg.conf entry:
<TheSheep>         Busid           "PCI:0:2:0"
<TheSheep> lspci (without -D) shows:
<The-Kernel> Ah crap
<The-Kernel> I can't seem to get into my server.
<TheSheep> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller...
<pc-illiterate> see i have a letter with mine.
<pc-illiterate> so i wanted to be sure. i have been trying to get my gfx card going for 5 days
 * pc-illiterate is at least as tired as everyone else
<TheSheep> pc-illiterate: just convert it to decimal
<TheSheep> btw, if it's the only card, you don't have to specify a busid
<pc-illiterate> 2 net cards
<TheSheep> the only graphics card
<pc-illiterate> yes
<TheSheep> then Xorg will find it
<pc-illiterate> am i to count onboard as 1 also ?
<gabkdlly> TheSheep: pc-illiterate has a built in graphics card, plus one in the pci slot
<pc-illiterate> xorg is finding squat but my onboard
<gabkdlly> pc-illiterate: both cards should show up in lspci
<pc-illiterate> i have a thread for you. both people had same gfx card
<pc-illiterate> yes they do gab, but i need a 0:1:0 number not a hex number
<pc-illiterate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388712       for any confusion while im gone in case i cant get this working
<gabkdlly> b (hex) = 11 (dec)
<gabkdlly> so you might try PCI:0:11:0
<pc-illiterate> so it would be too bad mine comes up 01:0e.0
<pc-illiterate> i will use the lspci -d
<pc-illiterate> so i shall return
<TheSheep> 01:0e.0 is 01:14:0
<TheSheep> in decimal...
<gabkdlly> yes, pc is busy rebooting at the moment
<gabkdlly> he will be back though
<ynni> what's the name of the bin for wicd?
<dma315> Hey, my friend is working on installing Xubuntu on a Powerbook G3 and he is wondering how to boot the Live CD from an external USB CD drive. Can anybody help?
<gabkdlly> dma315: what drive can be booted from depends on the BIOS configuration. This can usually be accessed by pushing ESC or DEL when the BIOS are initializing, before the actual operating system kicks in
<dma315> Thank you
<gabkdlly> but, I have never done this on a Mac
<dma315> Alright I'll have him try that
<gabkdlly> not to get you hopes up, it is possible that the BIOS do not support booting from USB at all
<dma315> when it boots it recognizes the drive and all but goes to open firmware
<gabkdlly> the Powerbook's firmware, or for the drive?
<zoredache> dma315: at least on intel apple hardware you have to hold down the 'c' key or the 'left-alt' key to get it to boot of a cdrom
<zoredache> oh, and just to double check, you have the ppc version of xubuntu right?  You know you can't use the i386 version
<dezrik> !dvdplayback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdplayback - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dezrik> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dezrik> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DrIP-> hi all
<DrIP-> i'm having MAJOR problems building ndiswrapper from source
<DrIP-> i was wondering if anyone could help me out...
<TheSheep> DrIP-: why not use the version from repositories?
<DrIP-> well...
<DrIP-> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/linksys-wmp11v4-in-ubunu-7.10-gutsy-594247/
<DrIP-> appearently someone got it working...
<DrIP-> on ndiswrapper version 1.48 :3
<DrIP-> and i just tried the one from the repos. it didn't work...
<witepa> dma315, hi once again
<witepa> Alright, so I need some help here. I am trying to install Xubuntu 7.10 onto a PowerBook G3 with a broken internal CD/DVD drive. I have gotten my hands on an external USB CD drive, and it is recognized by the mac's bios. However, when I try to boot from it, I am taken to the mac's Open Firmware screen. What command should I use to make this work?
<DrIP-> ...
<DrIP-> hold down option key
<DrIP-> while rebooting
<dma315> hey Jordy
<witepa> DrIP-: I did, and after I select the Xubuntu live cd, it takes me to open firmware
<DrIP-> hummm, very intresting...
<witepa> the same thing happened when I tried to use another mac's cd drive through target disk mode
<DrIP-> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060301112336384
<DrIP-> check that page
<witepa> k
<DrIP-> witepa: here i can step you through it...
<witepa> alright
<DrIP-> witepa: type 'devalias' without quotes
<witepa> in open firmware?
<DrIP-> yes
<witepa> alright
<DrIP-> now, look for ud, usually below where you see hd
<DrIP->  If found, it will usually have beside it /pci@f2000000/usb@1/disk1, or similar
<witepa> hmm, I see no ud, but I see a cd and usb0 and usb1
<DrIP-> ahh
<DrIP-> what's next to usb0
<DrIP-> does it have a '/disk1' at the end?
<witepa> no disk 1 at the end
<witepa>  /pci@f2000000/usb@18
<witepa>  /pci@f2000000/usb@19
<witepa> is usb1
<DrIP-> humm
<DrIP-> ok
<DrIP-> just type in mac-boot and load up diskutility
<DrIP-> it's much easier to do it this way then...
<witepa> i do not have mac osx on this system...
<DrIP-> eep
<DrIP-> ok...
<witepa> yeah...
<DrIP-> we can wing it then..
<witepa> lol, alright
<DrIP-> type: 'printenv boot-device' without quotes
<witepa> alright
<witepa> it gave me
<DrIP-> what does it have
<witepa> "boot-decive mac-io/ata-4@1f000/@0:9,\\tbxi hd:,\\:tbxi
<DrIP-> ok
<witepa> Partition: common     Signature: 0x70 is above it
<DrIP-> perfect
<DrIP-> 'setenv boot-device usb0:1,\\:tbxi'
<DrIP-> 'setenv boot-device usb1:1,\\:tbxi'
<witepa> alright
<witepa> it just said ok twice
<DrIP-> yes... then do: printenv boot-device and see if usb0:1,\\:tbxi and usb0:1,\\:tbxi are in the list
<witepa> just usb1:1,\\tbxi     hd:,\\:tbxi
<witepa> I did usb1:1 second
<DrIP-> ok
<DrIP-> ok... now, type in mac-boot
<DrIP-> is it working?
<witepa> "DEFAULT CATCH!,  code=fffffff6 at    %SRR0: ff80cddc    %SRR1: 0000b030"
<witepa> no
<DrIP-> wow
<DrIP-> ok
<DrIP-> maybe i should pull out my g3...
<witepa> lol
<DrIP-> go bak into open firmware...
<witepa> thank you very much by the way
<DrIP> meh
<DrIP> sourry about that
<witepa> still there
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> lets se here
<DrIP> oh god
<DrIP> no ram?
<witepa> no ram?
<DrIP> hold on witepa :p
<witepa> lol, alright
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> lol
<witepa> yes?
<DrIP> let me pull up disk util.
<witepa> alright
<DrIP> ok, disk1s1
<witepa> alright
<DrIP> setenv boot-device usb0:1,\\:tbxi
<witepa> alright
<DrIP> the mac-boot
<DrIP> *then
<witepa> same default catch
<witepa> I could try putting the cd drive into a firewire IDE enclosure
<witepa> see if that works better
<DrIP> witepa: you there?
<witepa> yes
<DrIP> ofa
<witepa> ofa?
<pc-illiterate> everyone involved, i got my vid card working ! yay for me and knowledgeable people !!
<DrIP> witepa
<DrIP> witepa
<DrIP> witepa
<witepa> hi
<witepa> lol
<DrIP> you need to get a updated firmware
<witepa> damn
<witepa> how?
<DrIP> i just tried to boot off of an external dvd drive
<DrIP> it wasnt working...
<witepa> oh
<DrIP> even if i held down the c key and the option
<DrIP> it wasnt showing up
<witepa> was it recognizing it at all?
<witepa> huh
<DrIP> but i can boot off the nternal fine...
<witepa> when I hold option it does recognize it
<DrIP> *internal cd drive
<DrIP> really?
<witepa> yeah
<DrIP> then it just threw it to open firmware?
<witepa> yup
<DrIP> hummmm.....
<DrIP> ok
<DrIP> this is what you can do.
<DrIP> it's not a perminant fix, but it will get you to where you want to be
<witepa> yeah, all I need to do is install Xubuntu
<DrIP> taget firewire your lappy
<witepa> yeah
<DrIP> and get another mac and install on to that
<witepa> I have tried to do that actually
<DrIP> really? what happened?
<witepa> the Xubuntu partition manager doesn't recognize the firewire drive
<DrIP> i see...
<witepa> it did, however, recognize a flash drive
<DrIP> have you tried to swap out the drives?
<witepa> which drives
<witepa> the hard drive?
<DrIP> yea
<DrIP> the hdds
<witepa> no...
<witepa> is it just a sata drive?
<DrIP> it's special :p
<witepa> lol, damn
<DrIP> you can open the case of your laptop, there are two little tabs on the top of your keyboard
<DrIP> by f1 and the eject button
<DrIP> approx.
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> I have opened it before
<witepa> and just did so
<witepa> I have never removed the hdd though
<DrIP> there are apple docs on that
<witepa> yeah
<DrIP> just swap out the drives and install
<witepa> where would I swap the drive to?
<witepa> I have a PowerMac G5
<DrIP> ooh
<witepa> with sata connections
<DrIP> do you have a friend with a lappy?
<witepa> hmm, not a PowerBook
<DrIP> or maybe like a work/school computer you can do that on?
<witepa> I have a Dell Inspiron
<DrIP> humm....
<witepa> I wonder...  is there any way to make the Xubuntu live cd recognize the mac as a firewire drive in target disk mode?
<DrIP> it should recognize the drive as a typical fw drive
<DrIP> but idk...
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> when I hook it up to a pc, it shows up as just a typical fw drive
<DrIP> brb
<witepa> k
<DrIP> back
<DrIP> i need to change those smoke alarm batteries -_-
<witepa> lol
<witepa> another thing I tried
<DrIP> ohh...
<witepa> I put the Xubuntu live CD into the PowerMac G5 and but the G5 into target disk mode
<DrIP> dows the cd work on your g5?
<witepa> and tried to boot the PowerBook G3 using the g5's optical drive
<witepa> it works fine
<DrIP> right... but does it?
<witepa> but it sent me to open firmware as well
<DrIP> because youmay have gotten the wrong cd...
<witepa> oh, the Xubuntu CD?
<witepa> it boots fine
<DrIP> intel /=/ ppc
<witepa> I made two of them
<witepa> yeah yeah, they are ppc
<witepa> one desktop edition, one alternate install
<witepa> both ppc
<witepa> both work when I boot on the g5
<DrIP> damn wireless
<witepa> yeah
<DrIP> ahh yes...
<DrIP> intel /=/ ppc
<witepa> everything I have is ppc
<DrIP> ...
<witepa> ?
<DrIP> The G5 is intel...
<witepa> no, it is before the switch
<witepa> G5 is ppc architecture
<DrIP> wow...
<DrIP> ok...
<witepa> lol
<DrIP> well, i hate to break it to you, but you need a dif, laptop to get it woking for you...
<witepa> damn
<witepa> is there any way to update the firmware?
<DrIP> yea, through osx
<witepa> I can install OS X through target disk mode
<witepa> that works
<DrIP> yea
<witepa> I had problems doign that with tiger though, haven't tried with leopard yet
<DrIP> then update firmware... that /should/ work
<DrIP> leo should be a brease
<witepa> how exactly do I update the firmware?
<witepa> well, the Tiger install just hung at a certain point
<DrIP> grab it from apple update or the support section of apple's site
<witepa> it did recognize it and everything though
<witepa> ah
<DrIP> eithor way... should work
<DrIP> then install via external, and have fun :)
<witepa> think there is any way to install the firmware through target disk mode?
<DrIP> nope... sourry
<DrIP> the firmware has to be updated on the computer its run on...
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> the firmware runs on the ROM, right?
<DrIP> yes and no...
<witepa> explain...
<DrIP> partly in ROM but also in another section
<witepa> on the hdd?
<DrIP> no...
<witepa> alright, good
<DrIP> i forget where it is... it's in PRAM?
<DrIP> or a similar BIOS chip
<DrIP> it can be flashed ans whatnot...
<witepa> hmm, is there a chance that there is no firmware update for the powerbook g3?
<DrIP> possiable...
<DrIP> go check now
<DrIP> i need lunch lol
<witepa> lol
<witepa> thanks
<DrIP> brb (again)
<witepa> brb, gonna install leopard on the powerbook via target disk mode
<slow-motion> n8
<DrIP> meh
<witepa> DrIP: well, the leopard install hung just like the Tiger install did
<witepa> I guess I'll put the project on hold for a bit... I think my only option is figuring out how to get the live cd to recognize the firewire drive
<DrIP> hummm
<DrIP> where did it hang?
<witepa> early in the install
<witepa> a similar place time-wise as tiger did
<DrIP> about where, essentials?
<witepa> could it be something like a crashed hard drive?
<witepa> All I chose to install were essentials
<witepa> the disk is fine, I used it to install leopard on this computer several weeks ago
<DrIP> well if it was crashed... then you can't even read the disk...
<witepa> yeah
<DrIP> but it shows up as a fw drive
<witepa> yes
<DrIP> hummm
<DrIP> try this: grab a drive off of ebay...
<DrIP> grab a cheap one that works
<witepa> but I have tried to install tiger maybe 5 or 6 times in the past few years on there, and every time it hung in a similar place
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> I don't like spending money, lol
<witepa> I may have to resort to ti though
<witepa> it*
<DrIP> lol same here....
<DrIP> but, i say that if something doesn't work, just replace it... stop fidgiting with it...
<DrIP> sourry i just can't type today
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> I just thought it would be nice to have another computer around, and just install Xubuntu
<witepa> to have maybe as a seedbox or something
<DrIP> well i'm sure you can grab a combo drive off of e-bay for < $20
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> the one I have now seems to not even be getting power though
<witepa> so I am worried that there might be something wrong with the connections as well
<witepa> oh wait, never mind
<witepa> it got power
<witepa> lol
<DrIP> so, that's something to think about
<witepa> yeah
<witepa> a powerbook combo drive
<DrIP> yea
<DrIP> hackintosh f12 key also servs as the eject button
<DrIP> it's k00l lol
<witepa> lol
<DrIP> now if i can oly get ndiswrapper working on my server...
<DrIP> *only
<witepa> why do you have to use ndiswrapper?
<HACKhalo2> because it emulates the Windows wireless router drivers
<witepa> yeah, I know that... but I usually only go to it as a last resort
<witepa> brb
<pc-illiterate> hey vidd... you listening ?
<vidd> yeah
<pc-illiterate> i got my card up and and running :))
<vidd> how did it go?
<vidd> nice
<pc-illiterate> not what you thought lol
<pc-illiterate> it was the glx drivers though
<pc-illiterate>  had to enable a config.
<vidd> so the nv did not work but the nvidia did?
<pc-illiterate> pull out a net card and put vid card in its place so i could find pci slot. real pain but it works
<vidd> sweet
<pc-illiterate> i tried but nothing worked. found the site for info again
<vidd> i have to go take my kid home to his mother....
<pc-illiterate> tell ya what. i dont have the refresh rates i had with xp,, but i definitely have more resolutions
<vidd> ill be back in about an hour
<pc-illiterate> well safe trip man
<DrIP> meh
<DrIP> i need a bit of help
<DrIP> i need ndiswrapper to work with my linksys wmp11v4
<Stroganoff> hi
<pc-illiterate> hi
#xubuntu 2009-03-09
<Dab202> that helps
<Dab202> thanks
<nikolam> Dab202, also take a look at the unetbootin to make bootable usb drive : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ , can make usb bootable drives out of already-existing .iso`s
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: you suggested that i get ubufox to fix some download preferences, i lookd for it in synaptic and its showing that its already installed... i noticed there were firefox updates in the last couple days, could this be a bug associated with the updates?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: instead of offering to 'open with application', firefox only wants to offer me to save files
<CppIsWeird> after upgrading to 8.10, my xubuntu boot gets stuck on "* Starting basic networking..." QUITE frequently, I have to reboot 5 or 6 times to get it to fully boot.
<CppIsWeird> up to rebooting 11 times now.
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: weird
<XFCEntral> #ubuntu-server
<CppIsWeird> zChris__: yeah, i pretty much figured that out on my own (15)
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: its really weird
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: checked the logs ?
<CppIsWeird> cant get that far
<zChris__> hmm
<zChris__> no safemode for linux ?
<zChris__> DHCP?
<CppIsWeird> cant get that far.
<zChris__> ?
<CppIsWeird> oh, thats in grub, nvm
<zChris__> :D
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: How is your network setup ?
<CppIsWeird> the network cable is unplugged even
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: isit set on DHCP?
<CppIsWeird> yes
<zChris__> tried booting it when its plugged in so it can retrieve a ip ?
<CppIsWeird> yes, it started out plugged in... ive unplugged it as an attempt to fix it.
<zChris__> hmm it dosent reboot automaticly, you get tired and reboot it right ?
<CppIsWeird> yep
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: how long have you waited?
<CppIsWeird> ive left it for like 20 minutes once, still nothing
<zChris__> ah oeky
<zChris__> CppIsWeird: do you use grub ?
<Derek_S> Hi !
<Derek_S> Running xfce for the 1st time
<Derek_S> and doing so on a persistent usb key
<Derek_S> anyway...
<Derek_S> since I m using xubuntu on a netbook which has a low vertical resolution
<Derek_S> I did move the menu bar located on the bottom of the screen to the left of the screen
<Derek_S> and something just acts strangely compared to the default Gnome behaviour (well at a later stage this produces bugs but that's a different story) :
<Derek_S> the later cliked on bar goes over the other one
<Derek_S> as in gnome the (new in that position) left bar wouldn' take the space where the upper bar is located
<Derek_S> shrinking in a way
<Derek_S> I hope I'm clear enough to be understood :/
<XFCEntral> so you're trying to move the menu bars around, where usually there is one on the top and another at the bottom?
<Derek_S> exactly
<Derek_S> trying to move the bottom one to the left
<XFCEntral> okay. and then the other (the top) decides to cover it
<Derek_S> it actually works, except that both bars share the same upper left space
<XFCEntral> oooh
<XFCEntral> so theyre overlapping
<Derek_S> (and when the upper bar covers the left bar, it also hides some icons)
<Derek_S> yep
<XFCEntral> i see
<XFCEntral> i just tried it out on my desktop
<Derek_S> I m really a newbie :)
<XFCEntral> i also tried making one of the menu bars variable length to see if i could adjust it to the point where it doesnt cover...
<XFCEntral> no such luck
<XFCEntral> no problem!
<Derek_S> under XP I used to have the bar on the left too
<Derek_S> and well when I first tried gnome
<Derek_S> I did the same
<Derek_S> the overlapping trouble doesn't occur
<Derek_S> BUT
<Derek_S> moving the lower bar to the side
<Derek_S> produces hanging and freezes randomly
<Derek_S> hence I m trying xfce :)
<Derek_S> and well
<XFCEntral> ooh really? hmm
<Derek_S> it s tempting
<Derek_S> I must confess ^^
<Derek_S> I also should add that I m running jaunty alpha 5
<XFCEntral> oh i see
<Derek_S> (since Ibex doesn't work out of the box on my netbook)
<XFCEntral> im running GNOME and Xfce on Ubuntu 8.10
<XFCEntral> what netbook do you have?
<Derek_S> Samsung NC10
<XFCEntral> oh cool. ive got eeeXubuntu running on my Asus Eee 701
<XFCEntral> its Xubuntu 7.10 basically. haha
<Derek_S> frankly I really like my netbbok
<Derek_S> the keybvoard is very nice
<Derek_S> the touchpad is somewhat little but there's a cool feature under XP that makes it up for it
<XFCEntral> oh yeah? is it closer to full-size than the other netbooks? most people find my Eee's keyboard too small to type on. its fine for me
<Derek_S> (I don't think such a thing does exist yet for linux)
<Derek_S> yep
<XFCEntral> how does it fix that?
<Derek_S> 10 inch screen
<XFCEntral> nice
<Derek_S> and the keyboard is really usable
<XFCEntral> ive got the "old" 7in screen haha
<Derek_S> well it kind of "emulates" a trackball behaviour
<Derek_S> so your finger movements have inertia
<XFCEntral> hmm i think thats called acceleration when you set that up. im not sure though
<Derek_S> nope :)
<Derek_S> that s something different ;)
<XFCEntral> ohh. not the slightest clue then haha
<Derek_S> it s really inertia
<Derek_S> acceleration allows you to cover a larger portion of the screen
<Derek_S> would you move the finger fast
<XFCEntral> so the cursor continues on relative to the force you use?
<Derek_S> exactly
<XFCEntral> hmm neat
<Derek_S> I think so
<Derek_S> a cool idea by samsung really
<Derek_S> but well
<XFCEntral> yeah ive never thought of that
<Derek_S> they are releasing a new version of the netbook
<Derek_S> with a larger touchpad :)
<Derek_S> in the end the only limitation of that computer
<Derek_S> is it s screen resolution...
<Derek_S> as for most netbooks :)
<Derek_S> 600 vertical pixels
<XFCEntral> yes true
<XFCEntral> ooooh
<Derek_S> that is sometimes limitating
<XFCEntral> yeah my Eee has 800x480 i believe
<Derek_S> (that s also why I want to move bars around ^^)
<Derek_S> 1024 x 600 here
<Derek_S> I think I could do with 1 more inch
<Derek_S> to reach 1200 x 800
<Derek_S> but still
<XFCEntral> true
<Derek_S> I m VERY pleased with my netbook
<XFCEntral> ive been trying different things with the toolbars and cant seem to fix that overlap
<Derek_S> of course with its resolution it can only be a second comp'
<XFCEntral> thats good, mine really comes in handy to take with me to class
<Derek_S> hehe same thing here, I throw it in a bag
<Derek_S> typing with 10 fingers on the keyboard was a must for me
<XFCEntral> yup. smaller than most of my books
<XFCEntral> yeahh
<XFCEntral> i do have a tiny keyboard but i got used to it right away and now im back up to speed by now
<Derek_S> even the WIND (with a 9 inch screen) keyboard was not confy enough for my big fingers :)
<Derek_S> and my bad habits
<XFCEntral> ive yet to try the WIND
<Derek_S> well rather try the sammy ;)
<Derek_S> the battery lifetime is also quite good
<XFCEntral> whatever HP is selling seemed awkward to me... extremely awkward
<XFCEntral> oh yeah?
<Derek_S> yep
<Derek_S> more than 4 hours without doing anything to save power
<XFCEntral> ive got the camera off in the BIOS and i get about 3 hours i guess
<XFCEntral> nice
<Derek_S> you can beath the 5h barrier using tricks
<XFCEntral> thats enough to get through a day of class
<Derek_S> you should definitely hunt for some reviews :)
<Derek_S> and btw
<XFCEntral> definitely
<Derek_S> I m not a Samsung salesman :)
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> no worries
<XFCEntral> ive sold so many Eee's in the past year, Asus owes me commission. i just... talk about it
<Derek_S> so about that behaviour
<XFCEntral> but i guess people love the idea in general
<Derek_S> do you thing it should be reported ?
<XFCEntral> yeahh im not finding a work around
<Derek_S> *think
<XFCEntral> id see it more as an oversight in the way it should function than a bug
<Derek_S> gnome does behave differently
<XFCEntral> as far as Xfce is concerned
<Derek_S> and rightfully in my eyes I m afraid to say
<Derek_S> (but since it kind of crashes the system, you can guess why I don't want to use it ^^ )
<XFCEntral> yeahhh. after a big RAM upgrade i went back to using GNOME on my desktop. if it can handle it all comfortable, of course i use that. but i use Xfce on the tiny netbook and again on the desktop to help with testing
<XFCEntral> im with you on the crashing
<Derek_S> I guess moving the bars to sides will gain in popularity with netbooks
<Derek_S> you try every trick possible to save vertical space :)
<XFCEntral> oh i know about that. haha
<XFCEntral> no status bars, small icons in all apps
<XFCEntral> one menu bar
<XFCEntral> you know you can reduce it to one right?
<Derek_S> hmmm
<XFCEntral> my tiny Eee is set up like that
<Derek_S> you mean to using only one bar ?
<XFCEntral> Application menu all the way to the left, a few launcher icons, my task list (programs) and far right i have the clock and systray
<XFCEntral> yes
<XFCEntral> its plenty of space on that tiny screen
<Derek_S> well I didn't know
<Derek_S> and what about moving the icons in the left bar ?
<Derek_S> so none would be masked by overlapping
<Derek_S> not a very clean solution, but one I could live with ^^
<XFCEntral> you could add a Separator/Spacing on the left bar before the icons to push them down, but they seem to go down too far...
<Derek_S> I tried KDE some weeks ago, definitely too confusing for me :)
<Derek_S> hmm
<Derek_S> well then I might try your solution
<XFCEntral> yeahh not personally a fan of KDE
<Derek_S> how do you move the icons from the "left" bar to the upper ones ?
<XFCEntral> also, try the toolbar as "Normal Width" instead of Full Width
<Derek_S> (provided you can do so)
<XFCEntral> so you want them on a single toolbar?
<Derek_S> yep
<Derek_S> btw just a quick point
<XFCEntral> ohh, just RightClick > Move to the other toolbar in place
<Derek_S> under windows I use the starting bar on the left
<XFCEntral> mhm
<Derek_S> since it enables to have more app windows
<Derek_S> to be seen at the same time
<Derek_S> so it s way quicker to change the active window
<Derek_S> since all of them can be seen on the bar
<XFCEntral> yeahhh the Task List they call it in Xfce
<XFCEntral> you can place that on the right side of you Applications menu
<XFCEntral> or, if you have icons such as Firefox etc next to the Applications menu, place your Task List (open applications list) just to the right of those
<Derek_S> well
<Derek_S> following your advice
<XFCEntral> suppose you move everything to the top MenuBar. youll need to know theres a Spacer up there keeping your menu and your clock apart. right click the empty space and remove the separator/spacing
<Derek_S> I moved all icons from the original bottom bar to the upper one
<XFCEntral> the TaskList will provide the separation
<XFCEntral> something go wrong?
<Derek_S> I wonder if there s any use having the trashbin handy I must confess :)
<XFCEntral> ohh. you can remove that and use the one on the desktop
<Derek_S> so far so good
<Derek_S> trying to remove the now empty bar :)
<XFCEntral> i believe the Trash applet (menu bar) uses system resources
<Derek_S> found it
<Derek_S> just press minus
<Derek_S> in some configuring menu :)
<XFCEntral> to remove the panel? yup
<Derek_S> now trying to move the remaining bar to the side
<XFCEntral> just one left
<XFCEntral> ?
<Derek_S> yep
<Derek_S> hmm
<Derek_S> looks akward
<Derek_S> some icons are too big
<XFCEntral> the text running sideways and all that
<XFCEntral> ohh
<XFCEntral> you can adjust the panel size, that may help
<Derek_S> hmm
<Derek_S> the larger the bar is
<Derek_S> the more vertical space icons use
<Derek_S> (since they grow bigger )
<XFCEntral> right
<Brad450> anyone here have a PS3
<Brad450> ?
<Derek_S> nope Brad450  but you can send yours to me ;-)
<XFCEntral> ive tried it out by making the one toolbar on the leftside, and making it "Normal Width." it seems decent
<XFCEntral> btw Derek_S, does your Applications menu say "Applications" after the icon?
<Derek_S> well
<Derek_S> it says
<Derek_S> Appli :)
<XFCEntral> haha
<Derek_S> but that s ok with me :)
<XFCEntral> right click that menu
<Derek_S> well that does offer some tunings
<Derek_S> but I don't know which one would help :)
<XFCEntral> untick the box that says show name or something to that effect
<XFCEntral> you can make it show only the icon and save some space
<Derek_S> ah right
<Derek_S> actually it would be nice to have the icons in a smaller size
<Brad450> how can i install a kernal update. will it make things run faster. iam on a PS3 so its s little hard lol and what exactly is "compileing"
<Derek_S> forcing them to be says 32x32 or any figure that would work
<Derek_S> wow Brad450  you're my hero :)
<Derek_S> I didn't know you could run xubuntu with a ps3
<XFCEntral> yeahh you can run Linux on quite a lot of devices
<XFCEntral> with a little extra effort
<Derek_S> (trying to reduce those icons, such as the bluetooth one)
<XFCEntral> even Nintendo DS devices, I've got Linux on my Palm T|X
<Derek_S> lol
<XFCEntral> so you want the panel size to remain the size it is, but reduce the size of the icons?
<Derek_S> well I m not sure it s very handy but it s a nice challenge
<Derek_S> exactly
<XFCEntral> right, its mostly for fun
<Derek_S> I picked a 40 pixels width for now
<Derek_S> (32 would have been my 1st choice but well it might be too little)
<Derek_S> and I ve got 5 icons eating the half of the height
<Brad450> wheres charlie_tca or zoredache
<XFCEntral> wow
<XFCEntral> and they are?
<Derek_S> trashbin, show desktop, bluetooth, wireless connection, xchat, sound
<Derek_S> ok that s 7
<Derek_S> STILL ;)
<XFCEntral> and how many vertical pixels do you have?
<Derek_S> total ? 600
<Derek_S> I d like to have the default icons available even in tiny size
<Derek_S> so I could see say 4 5 tasks
<XFCEntral> okay
<Derek_S> I can't believe I m the first one to have such demands :)
<Derek_S> it all seems logical to me :)
<XFCEntral> I'm running Xfce on my Eee right now and I see what you what you mean about it taking up all that space...
<XFCEntral> having the panel at 40 definitely ruins that haha
<Derek_S> hehe
<Derek_S> well yes, you would like the icons to stay as tiny
<Derek_S> as they are with a smaller width
<XFCEntral> at 24 theyre pretty small
<Derek_S> best would be to have two rows
<Derek_S> so for instance
<Derek_S> you d have a 48 pixels width
<Derek_S> with 2 24 rows
<Derek_S> I can understand it s not possible as of now, but I would definitely recommand the great guys developping would consider this evolution
<XFCEntral> well you might try two 24width panels then
<Derek_S> as it s a matter of optimisation for us, netbook users :)
<Derek_S> hehehe
<XFCEntral> mhm
<Derek_S> good idea :)
<XFCEntral> i think theres a nice netbook interface you can get from the repositories
<Derek_S> well I must admit I m kind of "racist" when it comes to specific interfaces :)
<Derek_S> that s all prejudices
<Derek_S> but I d rather adapt a universal solution
<Derek_S> so I would think I could do everything
<XFCEntral> haha most users are that particular about desktop environments, i think youll find
<Derek_S> rather than trying an already optimised netbook environnement that would not be working in specific situations
<XFCEntral> looks like the "two 24width panels" thing wont work
<XFCEntral> i know you can stack panels in GNOME
<Derek_S> I propose
<Derek_S> we would ransom some popular xubuntu developper
<XFCEntral> you know what, im having a problem right now, too. my App menu won't let me right click it to move it! at all. no right-click action. lol ill need to restart or log-out and back in perhaps...
<Derek_S> and only let him go after we gain some support for our netbooks ;)
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> well really the features you see in Xubuntu in relation to the desktop are inherited from Xfce
<XFCEntral> the desktop environment
<Derek_S> it s always frustrating to consider that XP behaves better in a specific respect
<XFCEntral> Xubuntu is simply Ubuntu running Xfce instead
<Derek_S> the bar behaviour on the side isn't perfect, but works very well most of the time
<Derek_S> and little width isn't a problem
<XFCEntral> yeahhh
<Derek_S> it "auto optimizes" quite well
<Derek_S> I m not saying
<Derek_S> you should install XP to check :)
<XFCEntral> tell me what you think about this setup: http://weblogs2.nrc.nl/hebben/wp-content/uploads/06_2008/ubuntu_netbook_remix_flickr_njpatel.jpg
<XFCEntral> ive used XP
<XFCEntral> i finally erased it recently since I don't have a need for it on my hard disk ;-) hehe
<Derek_S> you lucky man
<XFCEntral> like most people I came from windows to linux
<XFCEntral> i wonder who out there was raised on Linux since they were a kid
<Derek_S> I m trying to escape too
<XFCEntral> besides my future children
<Derek_S> well some do start with ubuntu
<Derek_S> for total newbies
<Derek_S> it can work
<Derek_S> think of grandmas
<Derek_S> that want to do some surfing
<Derek_S> emailing
<Derek_S> and maybe some word processing
<Derek_S> ubuntu might be simpler in the end
<XFCEntral> ohh. i guess everyone from my generation who has already started used win 3.1 or 95 or 98, 2000 and so on... at some point, and then MAYBE they discovered Linux
<Derek_S> no worries with firewalls or antivirus
<XFCEntral> very few of my friends and classmates even know what Linux is. haha
<Derek_S> it s still relatively geek/ for programmers
<XFCEntral> well with any installation i would definitely pay attention to configuring my firewall properly, especially if youre not behind a NAT Router/Firewall etc
<Derek_S> but it is making huge progress
<XFCEntral> yeahhh its nice to see that
<Derek_S> besides Microsoft does many things to boost linux :)
<XFCEntral> hehe
<Derek_S> at some point you want to escape the limitations imposed by an editor
<Derek_S> such as throwing your peripherals because you re chaging
<Derek_S> OS
<XFCEntral> well i think a lot of people have been let down by Vista and they find that using a free alternative like Linux is a good idea in tougher economic times, as opposed to choosing a very expensive Macbook
<XFCEntral> yeahhh
<Derek_S> (I remember I had that laser canon printer that wouldn't work with XP )
<Derek_S> (it worked fine with
<XFCEntral> I like having control with Linux. Every once in a while, I'd have a look at my XP install, and I'd feel suffocated. haha
<Derek_S> 98 / 95 )
<XFCEntral> ohh
<Derek_S> well the trouble with xp also is that it "degenerates"
<Derek_S> the more you use it, the less it s working :)
<XFCEntral> yup
<Derek_S> and linux has some cool features
<Derek_S> such as auto defragmenting
<Derek_S> not to mention the automatisation you can work on using the command line
<XFCEntral> well the filesystems you might use on Linux will definitely be more resistant to the behavior that requires defrag (with Wins NTFS)
<Derek_S> you know I m longing to find some evolution of current eeebox and equivalents
<Derek_S> with esata ports
<Derek_S> an HDMI port
<Derek_S> and why not enough power to run a HD movie (that s not a must)
<XFCEntral> true
<Derek_S> that would definitely push me in learning linux enough
<Derek_S> to have my own web/file/ftp/mail server
<XFCEntral> its been a lot of fun learning Linux, for me. the most fun ive ever had in my life
<Derek_S> the low consumming 24 hours a day running PC
<Derek_S> don't say that!
<XFCEntral> haha say what?
<Derek_S> I can't believe it :)
<XFCEntral> ohh
<Derek_S> it might be cool :)
<XFCEntral> no really, its very rewarding for me
<Derek_S> but the most fun ?!
<XFCEntral> eh
<XFCEntral> alright there are plenty of fun things for me to do
<XFCEntral> and a lot of them i can do outside, too. haha
<Derek_S> I d say partying with friends learning how to get drunk when I was a teen
<Derek_S> was more fun that linux could ever be ;)
<XFCEntral> but if i had to do one of my hobbies for a living... itd be with Linux
<XFCEntral> hey i had a few beers with my buddies while I set up their web/email server for their small business. haha
<XFCEntral> its all the experience you make of it
<Derek_S> haha
<Derek_S> sure it s the usage you can make of it
<Derek_S> hosting your own website/Forum
<Derek_S> and doing it for friends
<XFCEntral> the effort Linux might require isnt unique to Linux--many things require studying and practice. like martial arts. but once you reach a certain point of mastery it can be extremely rewarding. youll see!
<Derek_S> (that would kill you would it go offline for more than 10 minutes :) )
<XFCEntral> haha
<Derek_S> well I ve some DOS experience
<Derek_S> I also did play with regular expressions some years ago
<Derek_S> I think I can feel linux's power :)
<XFCEntral> I think you'll find the command line in Linux is much more powerful
<XFCEntral> the more you learn, its more power to you
<Derek_S> but it remains somewhat hard to get into standing from where I am :)
<Derek_S> I mean
<Derek_S> I want to learn
<Derek_S> that s why I have a double boot on my netbook
<Derek_S> but there remains some annoying bugs
<XFCEntral> yeahh. i dual-booted linux and windows for the longest time
<Derek_S> hopefully jaunty will remove most of them
<Derek_S> but that s a couple of months to wait
<XFCEntral> over time i used Win less and Linux more
<XFCEntral> yeahhh
<Derek_S> as for my desktop computer...
<Derek_S> well it s an antiquity :)
<XFCEntral> ive heard great things already about Karmic Koala, the release following Jaunty
<XFCEntral> haha
<Derek_S> I m waiting for Windows 7 to consider getting a new one
<XFCEntral> old computers can often times work better with the right Linux distro
<Derek_S> well I want to get rid of it :)
<Derek_S> you know the story
<XFCEntral> ohh well theres always that too
<Derek_S> it s been like 2 years that I m considering changing
<XFCEntral> ive just got about 8 I keep around still haha
<Derek_S> I got the money as of now
<Derek_S> but wedll
<XFCEntral> my desktop ive had since 2006
<Derek_S> mine has 7 years !
<XFCEntral> well thats pushing it perhaps. haha
<Derek_S> XP 1900+ / 1 GB
<XFCEntral> a few hardware upgrades and you could be set
<Derek_S> it must be as powerful as my netbook lol
<Derek_S> well I m dreaming of the last Intel baby
<XFCEntral> in the case of my desktop, i quadrupled my RAM (512mb to 2gb) and replaced the monitor speakers and keyboard
<Derek_S> since I tend to have tons of apps running at the same time
<XFCEntral> yeahhh
<Derek_S> I can use 100 firefox tabs simultaneously
<XFCEntral> shite haha
<Derek_S> and would I be able to compress video
<Derek_S> and listen to mp3s at the same time
<Derek_S> I would be a happy user :)
<Derek_S> oh
<Derek_S> and my desktop is 1600 x 1200
<XFCEntral> niice. im up from 1024x768 to 1440x900
<Derek_S> when I told that to a mozilla guy
<Derek_S> he had those round eyes :)
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> i know what you mean
<Derek_S> "ah right well you're not the typical user you know"
<Derek_S> well there are many sites I like to follow
<Derek_S> news
<Derek_S> weather
<Derek_S> blogs
<Derek_S> forums
<XFCEntral> yeahh exactly
<Derek_S> and I like to be able to just refresh
<Derek_S> the windows
<XFCEntral> ive got the weather in my desktop panel
<Derek_S> to see what are the changes
<XFCEntral> there are applets for updating your RSS feeds and so on
<Derek_S> well I must confess
<Derek_S> I should try RSS feeds
<XFCEntral> yeahhh. and then place the feeds along your Firefox bookmarks toolbar
<Derek_S> well you know
<XFCEntral> drop down the menu to see what the latest posts/news are
<Derek_S> it s lie those bookmarks
<Derek_S> I have a full attic of bookmarks to sort :)
<Derek_S> the kind of thing you are never pleased to do :)
<Derek_S> it s like you would spend a whole day doing it
<Derek_S> would be happy of having done it
<Derek_S> and you would be unable of giving an explication of what you d have done from your time
<Derek_S> to another person
<Derek_S> the day you d do that ;)
<Derek_S> it s like reinstalling windows and all of your apps :)
<Derek_S> it would take me days
<Derek_S> and well it might just take me days in the coming days since I should change my system disk :)
<Derek_S> ( my old 40GB deskstar is running full and running tired)
<Derek_S> so ironically I might end being able to have ubuntu run on my desktop computer before changing PCs
<Derek_S> (as for the ubuntu netbook remix interface, well it looks confusing as it looks different)
<XFCEntral> haha
<Derek_S> btw where are you living ?
<XFCEntral> yeahhh the netbook remix is... different and i havent used it personally
<XFCEntral> florida (us)
<Derek_S> you should have a better weather than here in Paris ;)
<Derek_S> (France)
<Derek_S> (
<XFCEntral> how is it?
<Derek_S> well I m unsure you get Celsius temperatures :/
<Derek_S> and I can't do the conversions
<Derek_S> but say it s chilly
<Derek_S> and grey
<Derek_S> though right now
<Derek_S> it s more black than grey
<XFCEntral> its 16C here
<Derek_S> since it s night time :)
<XFCEntral> yeahhh
<Derek_S> it s nice you do the support in your time zone :)
<XFCEntral> 11:25pm here
<XFCEntral> yeah! well i try to be on this channel as much as possible. every so often its a big help for someone
<XFCEntral> this support could be the difference between their computer working the way they need it or... not
<Derek_S> that s the nice thing about x/k/ubuntu
<Derek_S> exactly
<Derek_S> though I must say
<Derek_S> I ve been to the local 8.10 launch party
<Derek_S> and the friendly aspect of the community
<Derek_S> can turn frightening at times :)
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> too friendly is it?
<Derek_S> well
<Derek_S> you were speaking of martial arts earlier
<XFCEntral> yes
<Derek_S> well there was some kind of a "sect" (proper word ?) aspect
<Derek_S> in the way the way of behaving was described
<XFCEntral> oooh i see
<XFCEntral> like a cult?
<XFCEntral> or a secret group? haha
<Derek_S> especially in the fact you shouldn't argue
<XFCEntral> ohh. so im guessing they didnt accept your opinions that XP may work better for you in some ways
<Derek_S> not secret, but respecting a code of conduct
<XFCEntral> okay
<Derek_S> to  a point where it might be a little over the top
<Derek_S> oh not at all
<Derek_S> I didn't had any troubles
<XFCEntral> oh okay
<XFCEntral> just wondering, sometimes thats an issue
<Derek_S> It s just the way a fellow community member
<Derek_S> recognised
<Derek_S> who reached a certain "rank"
<Derek_S> (that thing too)
<Derek_S> would talk of the community spirit
<XFCEntral> ohh like seeing certain Linux users as being at an expert level etc
<Derek_S> well they ve got funny names
<Derek_S> with a certain distance too
<XFCEntral> well in the Linux community especially, I think, being very skilled is seen as a great thing
<Derek_S> master of the universe
<Derek_S> and so on
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> i know what you mean
<Derek_S> (I don't think they take it too seriously : ) )
<Derek_S> (I hope anywya :) )
<Derek_S> anyway
<Derek_S> but I m just nitpicking
<XFCEntral> haha its okay
<Derek_S> the bottomline was that I was very pleased by the discussions and support I got during that week-end
<XFCEntral> thats great
<Derek_S> yes such events are really great
<Derek_S> because it s rewarding for community members
<Derek_S> and they can meet and party too
<XFCEntral> Linux users very often are super-enthusiastic about their system and Linux in general, and that should work out in your favor--they are eager to help you
<XFCEntral> oh yeah we party
<Derek_S> and also they re helping noobs as me :)
<XFCEntral> you know, without paying for software, i have plenty of extra money for beer... haha
<Derek_S> lol
<Derek_S> that s a good line :)
<XFCEntral> its not my own, i have to say. haha
<Derek_S> you makeme think
<Derek_S> after free software
<Derek_S> free brewering ^
<Derek_S> ^ ^
<XFCEntral> yessss
<XFCEntral> its the only logical next step
<Derek_S> I can imagine that
<Derek_S> well I must also say
<Derek_S> the cool thing about free software
<Derek_S> is that s it s also ideology embeded
<Derek_S> it s out of the usual tracks
<Derek_S> and helps people broadening the way they are seeing world and society
<XFCEntral> absolutely
<Derek_S> it s not all about merchandise and money
<XFCEntral> its a different way of doing things
<XFCEntral> im writing a paper on the open source model right now for an economics class
<Derek_S> hmm interesting
<Derek_S> what is your "angle" in this paper ?
<XFCEntral> it is, if i had to pick a topic that wouldnt kill me to write about, open source software would be on that list
<Derek_S> open source directly question the branding rights
<Derek_S> and copyright itself
<XFCEntral> well a lot of people are unaware that this free and open source software exists. mainly, i introduce it and its benefits, how the open source model must be carried out to be successful, and also how and why corporations try to hurt the growth of FOSS software
<Derek_S> we ve been hammered for decades if not centuries
<Derek_S> that copyrights are a way to protect investments and research
<Derek_S> but it s way more complex :)
<XFCEntral> haha yeahh
<XFCEntral> its not a simple issue
<Derek_S> you know the question
<Derek_S> of even moral rights
<Derek_S> I mean the right of the creators
<XFCEntral> right
<Derek_S> such as for writers or composers
<Derek_S> it has been questionned in history
<Derek_S> we re living in a dominant model that can be questionned
<Derek_S> some have said that as soon as piece of art / work is made public
<Derek_S> it belongs to the public
<Derek_S> the whole idea of copyrighting concepts seem crazy to my European eyes :)
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> so you dont mind that software can be owned by no one, and that the public creates and maintains it?
<Derek_S> lol of course I don't mind
<XFCEntral> good!
<Derek_S> and the whole licensing ideas are great
<Derek_S> the concept of imposing sharing code for using open source code
<Derek_S> that s a f***ing great one !
<XFCEntral> i agree
<Derek_S> it s really radical
<XFCEntral> yeahhh for some its hard to understand how it works and to agree with you that its okay
<Derek_S> when you think that many many business
<XFCEntral> they think the only way is to charge and enforce copyright laws
<Derek_S> work on taking advantage of positive externalities
<Derek_S> and taking advantage of not assuming the negative produced
<Derek_S> (such as pollution)
<XFCEntral> right
<Derek_S> hmmm that makes me think
<Derek_S> have you seen that documentary
<Derek_S> I think it s called
<Derek_S> "the corporation"
<XFCEntral> no i have not
<Derek_S> it s about analyzing companies
<Derek_S> as a person
<Derek_S> using a psychanalistic grid
<XFCEntral> hmm thats interesting
<Derek_S> let met check if Igot the name right
<XFCEntral> ive never thought of it that way--psychoanalysis as if the corporation were and individual
<XFCEntral> *an
<Derek_S> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Corporation
<Derek_S> well believe me
<Derek_S> it s freaky
<XFCEntral> oh! ive seen that cover before
<Derek_S> :)
<XFCEntral> that documentary and a lot of what we just spoke about, happens to be the topics of discussion in my Public Choice class
<XFCEntral> the economics class i told you about
<Derek_S> well that s nice
<Derek_S> interesting topics really
<XFCEntral> yeahh. out of all i have taken in 3 years there, its been one of the most thought-provoking courses
<XFCEntral> you know of alexis de tocqueville?
<Derek_S> I d recommend you d also watch "Manufacturing Consent: Noam Chomsky and the Media"
<XFCEntral> ill look into that
<Derek_S> well yes but I ve not really read him
<XFCEntral> oh okay. we just discussed his theories recently
<Derek_S> and I m not joking
<Derek_S> but reading Bourdieu changed my whole world vision
<XFCEntral> we were talking about entrepreneurs
<Derek_S> dunno if his rightly translated though
<Derek_S> he's
<XFCEntral> i see
<Derek_S> I wonder if "questions de sociologie" has been translated
<Derek_S> that would definitely the book I would recommend for a start
<Derek_S> the guy is like linux
<Derek_S> terrible to get into
<XFCEntral> i could look
<XFCEntral> haha
<Derek_S> but you don't have anything as rewarding
<XFCEntral> i know that story though--and ive gotten into linux haha
<Derek_S> reading him makes you actually more clever
<Derek_S> I also love a French director but well he s relatively unknown here and I doubt he s been translated
<XFCEntral> Bourdieu then? I'll have to read up on him. so far i see he is a sociologist. i really enjoyed sociology
<Derek_S> well I didn't learn it in school or college
<Derek_S> so I bumped into that later than I would have wanted :)
<XFCEntral> yeahhh. unfortunately we tend to hear about those topics only in college here
<XFCEntral> unless you come about it through private study
<Derek_S> well here they re trying to cut those studies
<Derek_S> hmm
<Derek_S> how to make it fast and clear...
<Derek_S> well the current government is conservative and with a dangerous ideology
<Derek_S> you know the story
<Derek_S> cutting all state expense
<XFCEntral> right
<Derek_S> even if the global cost for Society
<XFCEntral> theyre cutting Florida's educational spending by millions here
<Derek_S> are to be much higher in the end
<XFCEntral> and they're probably 50th out of 50 in spending already...
<XFCEntral> i agree
<XFCEntral> they dont seem to care...
<Derek_S> and well what is education worth ?
<Derek_S> you don't want people to think
<Derek_S> they could get that they are imposed a way of living
<Derek_S> that are not making them happy
<Derek_S> and think it could be nice to change some things
<Derek_S> it s better everything stays hidden or unquestionned
<XFCEntral> so the strategy is to keep them uninformed
<Derek_S> yes
<Derek_S> and they would say education's purpose
<Derek_S> is to provide job ready citizens
<Derek_S> we ve got relative high unemployment
<Derek_S> long studies have been a mean to avoid seeing the unemployment rate raise
<Derek_S> for a long period
<XFCEntral> i see. so something would be out of line with their logic...
<Derek_S> in the end it s always better to have people learn instead of being paid the minimal social revenues
<Derek_S> so they wouldn't totally starve
<Derek_S> (those helps are also a way to ensure people do not question the social order)
<XFCEntral> absolutely
<Derek_S> (it s a good thing, but it has not be given out of total generosity)
<Derek_S> and now
<Derek_S> they want to cut the whole education system costs
<Derek_S> it s not like the education system could create jobs in the job market
<Derek_S> by some kind of magic
<Derek_S> at least not by hundreds of thousands
<Derek_S> it s all very conservative really
<XFCEntral> yeahh
<Derek_S> social reproduction shouldn't be questionned :)
<XFCEntral> hehe
<Derek_S> Bourdieu has dealt with many of those questions
<Derek_S> I love his later thesis
<Derek_S> but he has been made famous by his pointing at the social reproduction system
<Derek_S> but he deals with very interesting questions too
<Derek_S> such as tastes
<Derek_S> how they are determined
<XFCEntral> hmm
<Derek_S> and there s nothing more shared than what he called "class" racism
<Derek_S> (that actually works in both ways)
<XFCEntral> i see that online, where his work has shown that our tastes--while we have freedom--are largely influenced by our class/place in society
<Derek_S> ("lower" class people can express such despise against "higher" class people too though consequences are not the sames)
<Derek_S> indeed
<Derek_S> his thesis have been sometimes exagerated to criticize them
<Derek_S> he always stated there are individual exceptions, freedoms
<XFCEntral> right
<Derek_S> but he would say there are "probable" tastes
<XFCEntral> i can see that
<Derek_S> the last little book I read from him
<Derek_S> is about the political "field"
<Derek_S> ("field" is one of the concept he developped)
<XFCEntral> i see
<Derek_S> he s pointing at the fact that the logics of the political actors
<Derek_S> are often guided by logics that escape to the non political actors
<Derek_S> the fact that some political issues
<Derek_S> are seen as important ones
<Derek_S> just because they allow political actors to differ from one to another
<XFCEntral> its all about what helps them
<Derek_S> it points out other things too but the idea is that there is a certain autonomy of the political field
<Derek_S> which in the end is quite shocking
<Derek_S> since it kind of escapes its purpose in a democracy
<XFCEntral> of course
<Derek_S> also Bourdieu schemes
<Derek_S> is pointing at the fact
<Derek_S> that you shouldn't focus on individuals
<XFCEntral> widespread costs and concentrated benefits?
<Derek_S> hmmm
<Derek_S> that s not what I mean
<XFCEntral> oh okay
<Derek_S> in fact individuals don't have such a big responsability
<XFCEntral> i thought you meant like special interest groups
<Derek_S> in the fact their role in the system is escaping to them
<Derek_S> and that most other individual in their shoes
<Derek_S> would mecanichally end behaving in a close way
<Derek_S> that s also where their thesis have something
<Derek_S> that s also where their thesis have somethinghmm
<Derek_S> let me rephrase it
<Derek_S> Bourdieu also write on the media
<Derek_S> and on that subject
<Derek_S> he s an interesting view to add to Chomsky's
<Derek_S> they complete one another
<Derek_S> let me see if questions de sociologie is available in english
<Derek_S> that s a really nice book
<Derek_S> I had to read it maybe 3 times
<Derek_S> to start really understanding it well
<Derek_S> but it deals with most of the thems he s been working on
<XFCEntral> im mostly finding in french online
<XFCEntral> *it in french
<Derek_S> well that s somewhat logical
<Derek_S> but he s recognised in the USA
<Derek_S> maybe even more than in France :)
<XFCEntral> haha id suppose
<Derek_S> because of the rivalries :)
<XFCEntral> maybe ill have some luck eventually
<Derek_S> searching atm
<XFCEntral> brb
<JoeBob>  Anybody know why might I get an error while trying to resize a partition?
<Derek_S> maybe it s still mounted ,
<Derek_S> ?
<Derek_S> (just guessing had the trouble earlier with a usb key
<Derek_S> )
<JoeBob> I'm resizing when in live cd mode
<JoeBob> Gpartd also gives an error
<XFCEntral> what's the error?
<Merther> What does indexing actually do?
<JoeBob> fails to resize partition
<XFCEntral> i agree with Derek_S, that partition may be mounted still. even if youre in LiveCD. do you know the device path, such as /dev/sda?
<JoeBob> one sec
<XFCEntral> mml
<XFCEntral> *mmk
<CppIsWeird> after upgrading to 8.10, my xubuntu boot gets stuck on "* Starting basic networking..." QUITE frequently, I have to reboot 5 or 6 times to get it to fully boot. This last time I've rebooted it about 30 times and it wont boot at all.
<JoeBob> Ok, the exact error is "An error occurred while writing changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has aborted"
<JoeBob> Sorry about that not sure what happened to my IRC client
<JoeBob> anyways.... /dev/sda1 is the partition im trying to resize which currently has windows on it
<XFCEntral> thats okay
<XFCEntral> i found a discussion from someone who had the same error. have a look at the last post
<XFCEntral> An error occurred while writing changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has aborted
<XFCEntral> oops....
<XFCEntral> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-868143.html
<XFCEntral> that
<JoeBob> Ahh so it could be disk errors
<XFCEntral> worth a try
<JoeBob> Wouldn't be surprised if it was as everyone shuts this machines down because windows takes it good ol time
<XFCEntral> haha
<JoeBob> sigh
<JoeBob> chdsk cannot run because the colume is in use by another process
<XFCEntral> from the Run dialog and did it ask you to run at reboot or w/e the exact wording was?
<JoeBob> I did run dialog and the command say what I typed above
<JoeBob> But you didn't hear me as you gone
<Traveler83> i cant seen to get my xubuntu to find my WLAN
<CppIsWeird> after upgrading to 8.10, my xubuntu boot gets stuck on "* Starting basic networking..." QUITE frequently, I have to reboot 5 or 6 times to get it to fully boot. This last time I've rebooted it about 30 times and it wont boot at all.
<zoredache> what do you mean won't boot?  Does it still get stuck at starting networking, or does it not turn on?
<moodog> morning :)
<jarnos> moodog: morning
<donna10> TheSheep , a great many thanks for helping me yesterday to recover my panels on xubuntu . i understood and i learned something  :)
<reynante> hi all
<vinnl> !hi | reynante
<ubottu> reynante: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<reynante> how do i install codecs?
<vinnl> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reynante> i just got a spare 40gb hard disk and i am now finished installing xubuntu
<reynante> doing the program update after the restricted driver
<reynante> ah thanks
<vinnl> reynante, you might want to install "Xubuntu Restricted Extras"
<reynante> is there a difference with ubuntu and xubuntu codecs?
<reynante> are*
<Mood> reynante: "xubuntu restricted extras" has a lot of codecs. you can be more selective and install just the ones you want, i.e. mp3
<vinnl> Well, "Xubuntu Restricted Extras" has codecs that fit Xubuntu's applications better, but you can install Ubuntu's selection, if you want
<reynante> is there an equivalent to like klite codec pack that installs the basic codecs needed for multimedia to work
<Mood> reynante: ah ok, if you want the base set, xubuntu restricted extras should do it
<reynante> thank you
<charlie-tca> reynante: That should be "xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<reynante> it seems i cant download things while update manager is running
<vinnl> charlie-tca, in Add/Remove... it's just "Xubuntu Restricted Extras" :)
<vinnl> reynante, true
<reynante> so i'll wait for it to finish, thanks for the help guys
<Mood> charlie-tca: you mentioned before you never tried debian?
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> correct, Mood
<Mood> charlie-tca: any interest in trying? i've been noodling with it a few days and i have to say it's got a much smaller footprint that xubuntu
<vinnl> ^.^
<charlie-tca> I might have tried it, years ago, but didn't apparently like it enough to stay with it
<charlie-tca> It is possilbe that is does have a smaller footprint. I have enough to do already without it
<Mood> charlie-tca: heh, ok
<alexi> hello
<vinnl> !hi | alexi
<ubottu> alexi: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<alexi> can i ask help?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> <3 ubottu  :)
<alexi> i just dont get youtube working.. i have intrepid ibex on my eee
<Myrtti> alexi: you've tried to install flash-nonfree?
<alexi> i have flashplugin-nonfree
<vinnl> And how it is "not working"? Do you get an error message, does it freeze, stutter, something else?
<Myrtti> did you reboot the browser?
<alexi> emmh, sorry.. no its working, i install that  flashplugin-nonfree yesterday. now i boot and its working
<vinnl> Great :)
<Mark__T> I wonder if xubuntu will switch to the notify-osd thing too?
 * vinnl wonders too... Brian Tarricone (Xfce developer) also wrote xfce4-notifyd for Xfce 4.6
<vinnl> (Which also provides some nice effects, btw)
 * charlie-tca hoping xubuntu don't 
<vinnl> charlie-tca, why not?
<charlie-tca> I don't like it. They pile on top each other
<charlie-tca> They go away before I get to read them
<vinnl> Doesn't libnotify do that as well?
<vinnl> (You also shouldn't *have* to read those messages, is the rationale behind it)
<charlie-tca> I don't think so. I don't think it disappears as fast, and I can read the text
<vinnl> Well, there's always xfce4-notifyd right? :) I was hoping on giving that a shot if I could just have got Jaunty installed :(
<charlie-tca> try using notify-osd, and then go through a cd , by passing the songs you don't want
<Mark__T> I just wonder if there is already a indicator-applet for xfce
<vinnl> Does that pile up a lot of notifications?
<knome> charlie-tca, try buying music you want to listen
<vinnl> Haha :P
<charlie-tca> yes it does
<vinnl> Doesn't that also happen with libnotify?
<vinnl> Oh wait, it doesn't if it's attachedf to an icon
<charlie-tca> no, vinnl
<vinnl> Mark__T, that might very well be a tray icon which would also work in Xubunt
<charlie-tca> You can add notify-osd through Synaptic-Package-Manager. It will screw up the same way as in Ubuntu, then
<vinnl> It's not in Intrepid...
<Mark__T> vinnl: no indicator-plugin is a gnome panel plugin
<Mark__T> indicator-applet
<vinnl> Ah too bad
<vinnl> In that case, I don't think Xubuntu will adopt notify-osd
<Mark__T> notify-osd has a tray icon too I think
<vinnl> Is it? *Two* icons to handle notifications?
<Mark__T> well it's a bit confusing for me
<Mark__T> <quote>A small applet to display information from various applications consistently in the panel. Currently this includes support for messaging applications, but further enhancements are planned.</quote>
<Mark__T> lookup this: http://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/2009/03/06/pidgin-sucks-less-for-irc/
<vinnl> So I suppose it's the same then
<Mark__T> you can use notify-osd without that applet
<danopia> hi
<TheSheep> !hi | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<avuton> Does the jaunty upgrade for xubuntu contain the new xfce yet?
<vinnl> avuton, yep
<vinnl> avuton, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce4&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<avuton> There's no xubuntu live cd for it though, so I'll just install stable then update, right?
<vinnl> avuton, there is
<avuton> Aah
<avuton> I'll do the diging then, thanks
<vinnl> A new one is generated every day at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<vinnl> avuton, no need ;-)
<avuton> Oh, cool :D
<avuton> Thanks
<vinnl> Also, Alpha images are released every so often, but I'm not sure whether the latest also contains Xfce 4.6 final
<vinnl> yw :)
<Superpig_> Hi, I've just upgraded to 8.10 and my keyboard and mouse don't seem to be working with X anymore
<Superpig_> I get to the graphical login screen and it just doesn't accept any input
<Superpig_> I can Alt-FN to other TTYs and use the keyboard just fine, which is why I think it's an X problem
<Superpig_> can anyone advise me on how to proceed with debugging it?
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> is there way to determine autostart order?
<vinnl> Nope, you'd have to add it to a Bash script or something
<lukinfore> have problem with conky
<lukinfore> it seems it ruuninf before xfdesktop
<lukinfore> *running
<lukinfore> so drawed to wrong window
<lukinfore> uhm
<lukinfore> want edit button in autstarted apps
<lukinfore> is launchpad a right place?
<charlie-tca> for?
<lukinfore> for feature request?
<vinnl> lukinfore, this'd be more appropriate: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<vinnl> But
<vinnl> Have you checked this feature in Xubuntu 9.04/Xfce 4.6? It might be that it is already present now
<lukinfore> well no account there
<lukinfore> yep i'm on jaunty
<charlie-tca> Report it in launchpad and subscribe me, then
<vinnl> I can report it for you
<lukinfore> k
<vinnl> Or perhaps that'd be better indeed
<vinnl> Then you can track its status
<charlie-tca> There is not even a setting for autostarted apps, is there?
<vinnl> Well, the configuration screen of which apps to start ^.^
<charlie-tca> I see, Session and startup.
<vinnl> That's not Autostarted Applications, is it?
<bfamadio> i am having problems in mounting my 16gb pendrive on my eeePc, can someone help?
<charlie-tca> It has a tab in it now
<brandonban6> bfamadio, what is the problem?
<vinnl> Ah
<bfamadio> it says unable to mount volume
<bfamadio> cannot mount volume
<brandonban6> bfamadio, have you used this drive on a windows machine?
<bfamadio> no, its new
<bfamadio> and i dont have problem with the 512mb pendrive which i have already used in windows
<pitwalker> already mounted?
<pitwalker> what says mount?
<bfamadio> when i try to open the drive an error message appears
<pitwalker> please browse /dev/disk/by-id with mc
<pitwalker> sudo apt-get install mc
<brandonban6> k, in terminal run "sudo mount -t vfat <device path> <mount point> -o force" replaceing <device path> with /dev/pathofdevice and mounting point with folder you want to mount to.
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/340143
<lukinfore> something like this
<vinnl> charlie-tca, shall I do it? :)
<hanns94_> money for me please!!
<hanns94_> http://change.pennergame.de/change_please/9873361/
<peetah22> hello everyone - i just installed xubuntu and am having a hell of a time getting my m-audio audiophile 2496 to play sound (and continue playing sound). when i adjust the volume, the sound completely dies (it's dead now). can anyone give a hand?
<bfamadio> pitwalker i tried your first suggestion : bash: /dev/disk/by-id: is a directory
<pitwalker> bfamaido: ls -l   you find the pendrive's device name?
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-03-09 19:00 ata-QUANTUM_FIREBALL_EX3.2A_673825040215 -> ../../sda
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-03-09 19:00 ata-QUANTUM_FIREBALL_EX3.2A_673825040215-part1 -> ../../sda1
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-03-09 19:00 ata-QUANTUM_FIREBALL_EX3.2A_673825040215-part2 -> ../../sda2
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2009-03-09 19:00 scsi-SATA_QUANTUM_FIREBAL673825040215 -> ../../sda
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-03-09 19:00 scsi-SATA_QUANTUM_FIREBAL673825040215-part1 -> ../../sda1
<pitwalker> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-03-09 19:00 scsi-SATA_QUANTUM_FIREBAL673825040215-part2 -> ../../sda2
<vinnl> Wow Lionel is quick
<vinnl> lukinfore, so, subscribe yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-session/+bug/340143 :)
<lukinfore> subscribe? I've already afaik
<lukinfore> uhm. duplicate is related to some earlier version
<lukinfore> thought there was eddit in 4.4
<vinnl> Well, it still applies in 4.6, right?
<lukinfore> yeyeye
<lukinfore> hope 4.8 is not affected
<vinnl> Yeah let's cross our fingers :)
<lukinfore> or even 4.61?
<vinnl> Don't think so, 4.6.1 will contain mostly bugfixes
<vinnl> Plus, this bug has been around for a while and hasn't been fixed, so it'll probably take a while
<charlie-tca> sure, you can upstream it. I just didn't want it lost
<vinnl> charlie-tca, had already been done... Twice :)
<vinnl> I thought Benedikt Meurer was the bug contact, and since he's put his Xfce development on hold, I wouldn't expect too much
<charlie-tca> woot! that's insurance, doing it twice :-)
<charlie-tca> Someone else could pick it up.
<vinnl> charlie-tca, actually, I did it for the third time :P
<charlie-tca> \o/
<vinnl> I'm off to bed now, bye :)
<MaFrei> Hello
<knome> !hi | MaFrei
<ubottu> MaFrei: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<MaFrei> i hope i can get help here, because i#ve got maybe a speciall problem and till no, nobody was able to help me.
<MaFrei> Hello ubotto
<knome> !ask | MaFrei
<ubottu> MaFrei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaFrei> i#ve got the problem that i dont have access via LAN on my Acer Aspiure One
<MaFrei> ok ;-)
<knome> MaFrei, can you be a bit more specific?
<knome> MaFrei, you can't access internet or lan at all with wired/wireless?
<MaFrei> i hab configured the LAN via the networkmanager, also i had configured the LAN manually in the configuration file. The fun is that, if i configiure it manually, i can ping my network card but I#m not able to ping my LAN. Also funny is that the WLAN is functionning good.
<knome> sounds weird. anyway, network-manager expects you to NOT have any configurations anywhere.
<MaFrei> >Im also sure that it is no hardware defect, because when i rum my Acer via xubuntu Live-CD the LAN is working well. %The LAN is also working well with a newly installed Xubuntu, but afer a restard it is not functiuoning any more.
<MaFrei> i have copied the configuration from the Live-Cd System to my installed xubuntu but this also not solve my problem.
<knome> hmm.
<dj_bushido> what did you do to "configure" it?
<MaFrei> there is also no error (asl i see?) and the Network manager (in automatic) configuratuion tells me that im connected to the LAN
<MaFrei> well, i treid in networkmanager the DHCP and also the fixed IP. Also i configured the configuration file (ahh, whats is name) with a fixed IP.
<dj_bushido> try dhcp not static IP, see if that does anything.
<dj_bushido> And stupid question, but how are you connecting now?
<MaFrei> i#m working now on my "big" computer, the acer is beside me. I also used DHCP with the network manager and aslo configured DHCP manually. In both cases he tried to connect but dont get an IP.
<dj_bushido> so the problem is not your network then, right?
<MaFrei> i can change files between the acer and my working machine via USB-Stick. Also the WLAn on the Acer is working fine, i dont get a WLAN till my neighbour dont switch hes on (well somethimes...)
<MaFrei> no, my network LAN is fine.
<dj_bushido> very interesting...
<dj_bushido> do you know if the acer has a specific wired driver it needs?
<MaFrei> yes that is it. I#m totally frustaed. I found that there was a bug in ubuntu 7.10 but it was called to be fixed.
<slow-motion> hi
<dj_bushido> also, post on the ubuntu forum as well, someone else might know...
<brandonban6> hi slow-motion
<MaFrei> well, as the Acer LAN is working fine with the xubuntu Live-CD i doindt looked at this so far.
<slow-motion> hi brandonban6
<MaFrei> well, i posted on the Geramn ubuntu forum alreadfy, but nobody was able to help me.
<dj_bushido> try posting english, that might help. your english seems fine.
<knome> MaFrei, #ubuntu-de ?
<MaFrei> yes
<dj_bushido> sorry, I meant www.ubuntuforums.org
<dj_bushido> you'd have to register, but there's a greater chance someone can help you
<dj_bushido> have you tried the hardware driver manager?
<dj_bushido> my comp had a b43 card, so when I connected it to wired and did that it gave me a driver.
<MaFrei> bushido: no, the hardware dribver manager is new to me. What should i try there
<dj_bushido> you are using xubuntu, yes?
<dj_bushido> just making sure...
<MaFrei> bushido: yes
<dj_bushido> Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<dj_bushido> you might have to be connected to internet for it to be registered correctly, but it should detect a driver if one exists.
<dj_bushido> any luck yet? keep us updated
<MaFrei> i#m connected via WLAN right now (my neighbour is online ;-), i see only the atheros wlan-driver in hardware manager
<dj_bushido> hmmm...
<dj_bushido> what is your wired card that I can look up and see if there is a driver?
<dj_bushido> or laptop model to look up card
<MaFrei> the WLAN card is the Ateros 802.11
<MaFrei> it is a ACER aSPIRE oNE WITH A ssd-dISK
<MaFrei> i thin it is named Acer Aspire 110
<MaFrei> sethe LAN is a Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102
<MaFrei> as i see in "sudo lspci"
<dj_bushido> realtek is sound card
<dj_bushido> pretty sure
<dj_bushido> can you send the result to me?
<dj_bushido> do command "sudo lspci > lspci.txt"
<MaFrei> no, RTL8101E is PCI Express fast Ethernet card
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaFrei> ok, but this takes some minute
<dj_bushido> thanks knome
<brandonban6> !creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creator
<brandonban6> lol
<dj_bushido> try this site http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/239888/realtek-rtl8100e-rtl8101e-rtl8102e-gr-driver-1.003.00-linux-kernel-2.6.x(support-x86-and-x64)-free-download.html
<dj_bushido> make sure to copy the entire line
<brandonban6> who coded the bot script?...tis impressive
<knome> brandonban6, what are you looking for?
<MaFrei> ok, i have it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128973/
<knome> brandonban6, i'm not sure if it was jussi01
<brandonban6> knome, just curious if ubottu would give information about it's designer...
<knome> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brandonban6> ah, I see..
<dj_bushido> ok, you were right, that is the card
<MaFrei> bushido: the link (the whole line) is not working
<MaFrei> bushido: but no problem, i will find it myself
<MaFrei> bushido: do you think this one is different from the one I#m already using?
<dj_bushido> search google for "RTL8101E linux driver"
<knome> MaFrei, http://tinyurl.com/rtl8100-1e
<dj_bushido> that links to the site i posted
<knome> dj_bushido, correct. :)
<dj_bushido> how to do colors?
<knome> colors?
<dj_bushido> dj_bushido, correct
<dj_bushido> showed up red
<dj_bushido> or is that xchat coloring it for me?
<brandonban6> hehe :)
<knome> dj_bushido, it is. it's your highlight.
 * dj_bushido feels like an irc n00b once again...
<brandonban6> dj_bushido, I was there just last week :) .........novice to pro in one week, call today!!
<dj_bushido> oh nice! count me in!
<dj_bushido> anyway, any luck on the driver?
<MaFrei> ok, i got an tar.bz2
<dj_bushido> *a tar.bz2
<dj_bushido> sorry...
<MaFrei> ok, how is the prozedure for installaing a driver in xubuntu?
<dj_bushido> um, hold on
<dj_bushido> should be able to extract to root directory, i believe.
<dj_bushido> if so, extract to a temporary directory and then sudo mv to root
<MaFrei> bushido: ok, i will do likely, but i think i've made a little mistake by now. Because i have at the moment the LAn from my neighbour (till he goes to sleep what is very early) i have started the update of the Acer and now he is installing 202 new packages. Can i interupt that?
<dj_bushido> just kidding.
<dj_bushido> are you using synaptic?
<dj_bushido> if so, just complete the download, and you don't need to worry about internet.
<dj_bushido> back to the driver though.
<dj_bushido> i was wrong about install.
<MaFrei> äh.. I#m using the GUI-Tool
<dj_bushido> extract to temporary directory, then do"./configure;make;sudo make install"
<MaFrei> ok, and i can do this will the installation of the updates is running?
<dj_bushido> scratch the ./configure, just make and make install
<dj_bushido> and yes
<MaFrei> ok, i will try
<dj_bushido> shouldn't affect other packages UNLESS you are installing the driver via synaptic
<dj_bushido> g2g for like 10 mins, so brb
<MaFrei> well, ok, it is very slow, at the moment he is instlling some perl packages
<MaFrei> ok, i have extract the package and there is a file called "makefile"
<MaFrei> i just let the commands run in the directory with this file??
<MaFrei> oh. i got errors while running "sudo make"
<dj_bushido> should be just "make"
<dj_bushido> then sudo make install
<MaFrei> if i rum "make" i got a "permission denied"
<MaFrei> if i rum "sudo make" i got the following error: *** lib/modules/2.6.27-11generic/build: No such file or directory. Schluss
<reynante> anybody awake?
<dj_bushido> try installing the package "linux-source" or something to that effect.
<MaFrei> and the: "make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2
<MaFrei> Fehler 2 meqans Error 2
<reynante> what does the circle icon on the upper left corner do?
<reynante> on any open window
<MaFrei> sorry, what circle?
<reynante> on the title bar
<reynante> there is the icon for the window, like firefox, xchat etc and theres a circle button besides it
<reynante> what does it do?
<MaFrei> well, i dont know what you mean, but i see that in thze moment it is installing a new kernel image. Could this interact with my "make"?
<MaFrei> ah, now i know what you mean
<MaFrei> oh , my terminal was closed
<MaFrei> well, i think i should wait some minutes??
<dj_bushido> the little circle moves the window onto all workspaces.
<dj_bushido> um, might be a good idea to wait until image is done.
<MaFrei> ok, the image is installed, now it is running some task with java
<MaFrei> i try again
<reynante> thanks dj_bushido
<dj_bushido> okay
<dj_bushido> the command is only make, not sudo make
<reynante> didnt notice it because i am used to using only one workspace, i noticed at the indicator at the lower right corner that it appeared in the 2nd workspace
<dj_bushido> you're welcome!
<AmirB> Hey, I'm trying to install Xubuntu, but when I boot into the cd, hitting "ENTER" on the option to install (or any of the options for that matter) doesn't do anything
<MaFrei> bushido: weill, it is not functioning. Witjh "make" i got a "permission denied".. And with "sudo mnake" i got a error of a non existing directory /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/build
<knome> AmirB, how much ram?
<AmirB> 512
<knome> have you checked the cd for defects?
<AmirB> it doesn't let me press enter for that either
<slow-motion> n8
<dj_bushido> um... see if there is a linux-dev package, or something like that
<knome> AmirB, did you check the md5 sum?
<MaFrei> bushido: "see" is nice, i only know how to install packsges, but how to check if some exist?
<AmirB> hmm...no. I downloaded it from the official Xubuntu site though
<dj_bushido> synaptic should let you do a search, on the top of window.
<MaFrei> ah, i can use the GUI-Tools
<MaFrei> yes
<MaFrei> uh, no, synapsis is still running, how is the cmd-command to search?
<MaFrei> sorry, the the shell command
<dj_bushido> uh, no clue.
<dj_bushido> I use synaptic.
<MaFrei> ok, i will find it
<knome> AmirB, does your system respond to any keyboard activity?
<AmirB> yes
<AmirB> everything else. up down, the F* buttons
<AmirB> any ideas?
<MaFrei> ok, the command is dphg -l and gives me a long listing
<MaFrei> i found a "linux-libc-dev"
<MaFrei> is this the right one?
<reynante> where can i get webradio links?
<reynante> im trying out listen music player
<dj_bushido> might work
<knome> AmirB, what if you select the "boot options" (or sth like that) F* menu and press enter then? are both the enter keys unresponsive?
<knome> AmirB, have you tried to change the keyboard layout?
<AmirB> hmm. actually, the enter key works when in the menu, just not to select an option...
<MaFrei> bushido: ah, i got the problem, sorry, Im an idiot. The folder is not read/write enabled because it was extracted of an archive
<dj_bushido> sorry, have to leave. Good luck all!
<AmirB> so strange...
<AmirB_> knome, is there a way to install it without selecting the option? maybe through the command line or something?
<MaFrei> ok, could someone help me further? I want to install a new driver for my realtec ethernet card. I have downloaded the drive, extracted the package, make the folder read/write enabled to all and tried "make" but it gave me an error of a non existing directory /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/build
<knome> AmirB_, did you try safe graphics mode?
<MaFrei> bushido told me that i need a somehow called package named "linux-dev" Can somebody told me the complete name so i can install it?
<AmirB_> knome, no....how do i access thatx?
<knome> AmirB_, should be able to get there by selecting it from the menu before the install menu
<knome> AmirB_, if i recall correctly.
<AmirB_> knome, the only thing before the install menu is a languag selextion
<MaFrei> ok, i got another error that tell me that another installation is running. I think i wait till the update has finished and come the back again. Thank you all for your help. Nice to meet you
<knome> MaFrei, good luck
<AmirB_> knome, how do I get to the safe graphics mode?
<knome> AmirB_, it might be that there is no such mode. i'm just referring to my memory.
<AmirB_> oh
<AmirB_> knome, I messed around a bit and now when I try to press enter it gives me a message with a path in it
<AmirB_> for example /vulinuz/something
<AmirB_> or wtvr
<knome> AmirB_, mm.. yeah?
<AmirB_> knome, dunno...just an update in the situation
<knome> ok:)
<knome> AmirB_, you might want to try alternative
<AmirB_> like what?
<knome> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<knome> you can install the full desktop from that cd also - and also from minimal.
#xubuntu 2009-03-10
<MaFrei> hello, i'm back again and i have a problem while i want to install a Realtec Ethenet driver. I have postet de output with the error here http://paste.ubuntu.com/129008/
<MaFrei> the error i english is: install: regular File ?/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8101.ko? cannot been shown:  Permission denied
<MaFrei> maybe the problem is that exactly those realtec driver is already installed in xubuntu?
<Mood> anyone used skype w/ xubuntu on machine < P4? (i.e. P3 ~500 MHz)? any problems/issues?
<j1mc> can someone tell me why there are six different printing applets in xubuntu?
<j1mc> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9706/printinghell.png
<zoredache> if one doesn't work, maybe the other will?  It makes setting up printing easier...
<j1mc> zoredache: having to choose between 6 different applets to print or set up a printer doesn't make much sense.
 * zoredache wonders if people realized he was trying to be sarcastic....
<j1mc> haha... no, i didn't, sorry.
<zoredache> j1mc: yeah..
<vejan738> help question?
<vejan738> i got a IBM600e laptop with xubuntu 8.04 and it freezes loading up for about 5 minutes, then it finishes loading to my desktop
<vejan738> how an i solve this problem?/
<dgimse> greetings I just installed xubuntu 8.10 and have run amock a few problems and i was wondering if anyone else had these problems.  I think they are caused by my manual installation of the 96.43.11 drivers. anyone else having problems after installing the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run file?
<taw> morning
<Pip> Hello, how to install xubuntu in a text mode virtual console other than X11 graphic environment ?
<Pip> Is there any command like setup to get a text mode GUI  ?
<turbanoff> hii  all
<turbanoff> need help
<turbanoff> Xubuntu in VirtualBiox
<turbanoff> i remove networkmanager* packages
<Pip> How to get a plain text mode GUI for xubuntu installation in a virtual console ?
<pingvinas> hello everyone
<pingvinas> i got a biiiig problem. PLZ HELp!!!!!
<pingvinas> the top line (menu) and the bottom line on the desktop has dissapeared
<pingvinas> what's going on?
<pingvinas> plz i need it desperately!!!!
<pingvinas> how to get them back?
<Pip> the X11 got crazy when booting from live CD
<protium> hey umm can anyone help me out, im kinda new to xubuntu (new to linux as whole actually) and i want to configure proxy in xubuntu but i dunno how
<pingvinas> i didn't boot them from live cd
<protium> nvm go t it
<taw> Pip, use alternate install cd, that installs in text mode
<pingvinas> hello
<pingvinas> i removed .gnome and .gconf directories to get default gnome configuration, but it doesn't restore it!!
<pingvinas> what should i do to get default gnome back?
<ablomen_> pingvinas, .gnome2 has all the gnome settings .gnome is only there for backwards compatibility afaik
<pingvinas> albomen_, i don't have gnome2
<pingvinas> ablomen, is it in /etc/
<pingvinas> ablomen_ how to get the .gconf directory back?
<taw> pingvinas, .gnome2, not gnome2
<taw> pingvinas, how did you remove it, with rm or some file manager?
<pingvinas> rm
<pingvinas> since i was told that after restarting it will configure the defaults automatically
<pingvinas> now i don't have the default setting neither do i have .gnome or .gconf
<pingvinas> taw, do you know how can i get the desktop panels back and the configuration directories?
<pingvinas> shall i resinstall xubuntu or is there any easier solution?
<taw> sure there is
<taw> are you talking about gnome or xfce?
<pingvinas> what shall i do then? please help, taw. i am not a professional but i need it desperatelly
<taw> can you get terminal somehow?
<pingvinas> sorry, but i don't know the difference between the two.
<pingvinas> yes, i can get the terminal
<pingvinas> i got it
<pingvinas> what shall i do next?
<taw> run ' xfce4-panel &'
<pingvinas> wow, i got it back!!! :)
<pingvinas> now how can i get the .conf and .gnome folders back?
<pingvinas> thanks!!!
<pingvinas> taw!
<taw> now just add applets you need, and log out with 'save session' box checked
<pingvinas> yeah, i will do that. will it restore the .gnome and .gconf folders?
<taw> any idea why you need them?
<pingvinas> i get a warning window about the gnone config when the computer starts and it began after i deleted the .conf and .gnome
<pingvinas> but i will restart now with 'save session' and see what happens
<pingvinas> plz, don't quit for a while taw, i get back
<pingvinas> taw, i get the error message that configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed properly and that i should contact the administrator
<taw> at least this would work:
<taw> 1) boot to recovery mode
<taw> (on grub you get meny by pressing esc, I think)
<pingvinas> how can i boot to recovery mode?
<taw> on grub menu you have that
<pingvinas> you mean at the login window?
<taw> for very short period it says something like press esc to get menu
<taw> no no, before you get kernel loaded
<pingvinas> oh ok
<pingvinas> and then?
<pingvinas> after i boot to recovery
<pingvinas> ?
<taw> there might be some text-mode menu
<pingvinas> ok
<taw> you take shell
<taw> on shell
<taw> cd /home
<pingvinas> ok
<pingvinas> and then?
<taw> here I assume your accoutn is uzer, replace it with your actual loginname
<taw> mv uzer uzer.org
<taw> mkdir uzer
<taw> chown uzer: uzer
<taw> exit
<taw> reboot
<taw> login with your account
<taw> should create all again
<pingvinas> so i need to write uzer uzer.org? why is that .org?
<pingvinas> i mean: mv uzer uzer.org
<pingvinas> ?
<taw> then you can move or copy files & folders from ../uzer.org to your new home directory
<taw> you rename your old home directory
<taw> and make new, empty directory
<pingvinas> so now my home directory is "migi", so i rename it to "migi.org" and then i create new "migi" and then move everything back from "migi.org" to "migi" right?>
<taw> when you log in with empty home directory, it's like login first time
<taw> yes
<taw> and that migi.org can be migi.this_was_before_everyhting_blow_up or what ever you want
<pingvinas> now one important question: is there any danger to the data on my computer? i have some really important things without back up, which i don't want to love
<pingvinas> to lose
<taw> that's why we mv, not rm
<pingvinas> ok, and then i move everything when i get back to kernel?
<pingvinas> and chown uzer: uzer is for what?
<taw> to make you the directory owner, without that root would own that, and you would not have write permission to it
<pingvinas> oh ok
<taw> when moving everything back, be carefull
<pingvinas> why?
<taw> so that you won't copy something old, broken over newly created working ones
<pingvinas> and how can i move everything back?
<taw> I would do:
<taw> cd ../migi.org
<taw> mv -i * ~
<taw> mv -i .* ~
<pingvinas> and that's it?
<taw> and on every question 'overwrite ....' answer is no
<taw> man mv
<pingvinas> so i should write '*~' without space?
<taw> no
<taw> ~ is your home dir
<pingvinas> so i should write '* home'?
<taw> you can also say 'mv -i * ../migi/' yif you feel better with it
<pingvinas> oh i see now
<pingvinas> and i should do that in shell too?
<taw> yes
<pingvinas> and then write 'man mv'?
<pingvinas> and after that 'exit'?
<taw> you can do same thing in graphical file manager also if you feel more comfortable with it
<pingvinas> i will do it in shell i guess
<taw> that 'man mv ' is only if you want to know what that mv -i means
<pingvinas> so after 'mv -i * ../migi/' i should write 'exit' directly?
<taw> you want to do that 'mv -i .* ~' also
<pingvinas> yes
<pingvinas> and then exit?
<taw> if you want
<taw> or you can leave shell open
<pingvinas> and then i get back to kernel?
<pingvinas> ok i try now
<pingvinas> thanks a lot taw!
<taw> wait
<pingvinas> ??
<taw> you can run those 'mv' commands in terminal, as youself, doesn't need to be root
<pingvinas> ok so no i go to recovery mode, then "cd /home" then "mv migi migi.org", then "mkdir migi", then "chown migi: migi", exit and then do the "mv" commands in terminal back in kernel, right?
<pingvinas> is that right?
<pingvinas> taw?
<taw> your usage of 'kernel' word is correct
<pingvinas> sorry?
<taw> what you mean with 'kernel' ?
<pingvinas> i mean back to desktop
<taw> 'ok so no i go to recovery mode, then "cd /home" then "mv migi migi.org", then "mkdir migi", then "chown migi: migi", exit and then do the "mv" commands in terminal back in desktop'
<taw> yes, that's correct
<pingvinas> ok
<pingvinas> thanks a lot, taw
<taw> no prob
<pingvinas> taw, it doesn't work anyway. it didn't create new .gconf or .gnome
<pingvinas> so i don't know how to get those directories back
<taw> is your xubuntu upgraded from some earlier version?
<pingvinas> i think it's the last one
<pingvinas> how can i check?
<pingvinas> i just installed it two months ago or so
<taw> ok then, if you know you haven't upgraded form one version to another
<taw> ' ... from one ...'
<pingvinas> but would it make any difference?
<pingvinas> so i should type ' ... from one ... ' in terminal?
<taw> I was just thinking if those directories were created with old distribution, and aren't really used anymore
<taw> but you still have some problem, what was the error?
<pingvinas> it says on start up that the gnome configuration power adapter is wrecked
<pingvinas> power adaptor or something...
<taw> on menu, take 'settings -> power management'
<pingvinas> it says 'the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been isntalled correctly
<pingvinas> '
<pingvinas> so it's something with power adapter
<pingvinas> any idea how to solve this problem?
<taw> have you tried google?
<pingvinas> no, not yet
<pingvinas> looking, but can't find anything
<taw> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-980711.html
<taw> first hit with search 'the configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been isntalled correctly'
<pingvinas> shall i try to reinstall it?
<pingvinas> 'apt-get --reinstall install gnome-power-manager' in terminal?
<taw> 'sudo' in front of that
<pingvinas> yeah, do you think i should do that?
<taw> yes
<pingvinas> taw, it still says the same error
<pingvinas> it's probably because i removed .gconf and .gnome
<pingvinas> since before that it was ok
<taw> config defaults and use .gnome and .gconfd are different thing
<taw> I would suspect reason is something else
<taw> but gotta go
<bradley__> hi.  i am trying to delete some (lots and lots) if files from a usb drive.  for some reason the default action seems to be to move the files into the trash on my computer.  is there a way to have it bypass that and just delete them directly form the usb drive?
<dixon2081> cannot log into xcfe4 any tips?
<dixon2081> i am using ubuntu 8.10 with kubuntu and xubuntu desktops
<charlie-tca> dixon2081: any error messages?
<dixon2081> no
<dixon2081> it goes right back to the log in screen
<dixon2081> how would i set xcfe4 back to defaults thru terminal, what codes do i need to enter?
<charlie-tca> delete ~/.config/xfce4 and ~/.config/xfce4-session and restart the system. That will delete all changes you have made to it.
<reynante> my listen music player does not play my mp3s continuously, how do i fix this?
<reynante> after playing a song, it will not play the next song
<charlie-tca> Are they all listed in the playlist on the left?
<reynante> yes
<reynante> its in full display mode
<dixon20811> i got a bash with that command you gave me
<charlie-tca> reynante: I don't know enough about it. wel will see if someone else can answer
<reynante> left side is the album, right sides are the songs
<charlie-tca> dixon20811: what do you mean you got a bash?
<reynante> maybe the player hates avril lavigne
<reynante> :)
<charlie-tca> reynante: maybe?
<dixon20811> well it said it could not remove the file
<charlie-tca> That is probably the problem, then. If you were in your HOME directory, you should be the owner and able to remove them
<charlie-tca> perhaps kubuntu changed permissions
<dixon20811> idk
<dixon20811> i just had to set kde back to default
<dixon20811> now im trying to set gnome back to default
<dixon20811> and then xfce4 back to default
<reynante> charlie-tca, got it, the file needs to be enqueued
<charlie-tca> great. glad you got it.
<reynante> <-- windows fanboy
<dixon20811> <--- hates windows
<reynante> not yet familiar with the new additions of xubuntu
<dixon20811> well i got it thru sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dixon20811> with ubuntu 8.10
<reynante> well we can't do away with windows, adobe cs3 programs, autocad, 3dstudio max and stuff
<dixon20811> <- has had success with wine :)
<reynante> well if you configure and maintain win xp right, you can run it with a p3 machine with 128mb ram
<reynante> although xubuntu would run faster :)
<dixon20811> :)
<dixon20811> <- likes ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu, but likes xubuntu the best :)
<reynante> of all the buntus, i like xubuntu best too
<dixon20811> :)
<reynante> ubuntu = 2 hand broad sword , xubuntu = katana
<dixon20811> :)
<dixon20811> windows = bastard sword :p
<dixon20811> brb
<dixon20811> gotta c if something worked...
<ball> I just gave Xubuntu a plug on the Illinois school tech geeks mailing list.
<ball> ...because I like it.
<charlie-tca> Thank you, ball
<charlie-tca> good news is always welcome
<ball> charlie-tca: No problem.  Someone on there asked what OS to run on a Pentium III box.
<ball> ...so I offered up my vote.
<genii> A low-overhead one ;)
<charlie-tca> Easy question, huh?
<ball> Ah, now I get to read other people's suggestions.
<ball> I wonder what "Zenwalk" is.
<ball> Ah, someone else suggested Ubuntu
<ball> I think I would prefer Xubuntu even on a faster box.
<genii> For many people the xfce desktop confuses them, I've found
<ball> I'm trialling Xfce at a site about 130 miles S. of here.
<ball> That's not being done on Xubuntu yet though.
<ball> I should say "preparing to trial"
<ball> At the moment their desktops are running on a server with NetBSD, but I've done it on Ubuntu Server before now too.
<genii> At one of my jobs we are putting Xubuntu on about 2500 old p2 boxes
<ball> genii: There's a 300 MHz Celeron Covington box behind me.
<genii> Hehe, nice
<ball> I tried installing Ubuntu Server on it last night, but the installer wouldn't work with the display adaptor.
<ball> genii: I've had to press it into service as a test rig, to replace my 800 MHz Pentium III box that died.
<reynante> genii, wish i can help you install xubuntu
<reynante> 2500 units = thats quite a handful
<reynante> what are they for? school?
<ball> Oh good!  Someone else plugged Xubuntu too!
<ball> Ideally it'll become the default school OS for Illinois :-)
<genii> reynante: We got them from city hall, old office boxes (Dell GX1) . The place I am working for is a community based ISP. So we are putting Xubuntu, with old dialup modems and giving them away to ppl without computers and internet, etc.
<ball> Wait, you said 2,500 ?!
<reynante> wow, thats great genii
<genii> ball: Yes. We had over 3,000 but some were no good and got stripped
<reynante> if people shared like this, i dont think that life would be hard
<ball> genii: how will they connect to your ISP?  Via POTS?
<genii> ball: Yup
<ball> genii: do you have a bank of analogue modems, or something like a T-1 line?
<reynante> linux will the backbone of things when shtf
<genii> ball: We have 2 PRI
<ball> genii: both for inbound calls, or is one a trunk to the Internet?
<genii> ball: Both for incoming, one line reserved for incoming system access only for terminal to the routers, servers, etc
<ball> genii: where are you btw?
<genii> ball: Toronto, Canada
<ball> HAH!  I knew it!
<reynante> wish i can migrate to canada :)
<ball> reynante: that's on my "to-do" list
<reynante> then work with genii to help install xubuntu
<reynante> ball, where are you from?
<ball> reynante: I'm British, but I live in Illinois, USA
<reynante> ah
<reynante> im pinoy, from the philippines
<ball> Once I have this disk ready, I should try installing Xubuntu on this box.  It's possible the installer doesn't suffer the same problem as Ubuntu Server
<ball> It probably wants more than 192 Mbytes RAM though.
<ball> ...the most this box will take is 256M
<charlie-tca> ball: I have tested Jaunty in 128MB ram. Using the alternate cd, you can install and run fine in 192MB
<charlie-tca> (a little slow, maybe)
<charlie-tca> and that with a STB Velocity 4MB video card, too
<genii> I have built a netboot server which auto-installs currently 8.04 on them, registers the MAC and then next reboot they get incremental names/logins
<ball> genii: that sounds like a sensible approach.  Do they all have PXE firmware?
<ball> ...or bootp at least?
<genii> 256 seems optimal, according to our current testing. You can have browser, editor, IM and file manager all open without yet going into swap
<genii> ball: Yes, the nics can pxeboot
<ball> genii: Hmm... do I really want to spend US$ 20 on this box though? :-)
<ball> hello crazygir
<crazygir> hiya hiya!
<crazygir> 8.10 is associated with which ubuntu version? I get lost in the silly names
<crazygir> despite loving pixar
<charlie-tca> genii: that sounds about right. I found that 256MB is about ideal for general use without too much limitations
<genii> Intrepid Ibex
<ball> Now, there's a Pentium III box beside me that could take 768 Mbytes.
<ball> I think that's a better candidate for Xubuntu.
<genii> charlie-tca: We found at 192 that swap starts to get used earlier
<ball> (or would be, if I bought more RAM for it)
<pleia2> crazygir: debian is the one that has pixar names :) ubuntu is kinda arbitrary animals
<genii> So since these boxes have 6.5Gb hd we wanted to minimize bottlenecks, etc
<charlie-tca> genii: it does. but at one or two applications only at a time, it remained useable
<charlie-tca> Unless one is Xchat. That seems to eat the memory
<ball> 256 Mbytes PC100 ECC, US$ 30
<genii> charlie-tca: Yes. In xfce we used for benchmark: pidgen, firefox, abiword, and thunar
<ball> czesc Riotta
<ball> oops, missed him or her
<reynante> xubuntu updated itself yesterday after installation and there are two choices when you press esc during grub bootup. how do i remove the older one
<crazygir> pleia2: oh right. silly linux :P
<crazygir> is pidgin 2.5.5 available for 8.10? i can't seem to get an updated package
<charlie-tca> crazygir: I only show it at 2.5.2
<ball> kancerman: hey neigbour
<crazygir> charlie-tca: ditto
<ball> ooh... tea!
<crazygir> how would I get 2.5.5? ICQ has updated their protocol, which 2.5.2 barfs on
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Damned AOL
<crazygir> they're all idiotic :P
<genii> crazygir: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin   has 2.5.5
<ball> genii: is your ISP a co-op?
<genii> ball: Yes
<genii> Since 1994 :)
<ball> I've thought about doing something related down here, but on a much smaller scale of course.
<crazygir> genii: I don't quite understand.. can this not be installed through the package manager?
 * crazygir misses ports
<ball> crazygir: FreeBSD person?
<crazygir> Open
<ball> Ah okay.
 * crazygir nods
<ball> NetBSD man myself.
<crazygir> :)
<ball> Trying to use Xubuntu and Ubuntu Server more these days though (for some things)
<crazygir> I thought it was supposed to be simple :p
<ball> It has been for me, except for the initial culture shock ;-)
<crazygir> is it possible to install pidgin 2.5.5 with synaptic
<crazygir> ?
<crazygir> I like avoiding screwing with installing packages by hand
<ball> what version do you get with "sudo apt-get install pidgin" ?
<charlie-tca> You should be able to download it, double-click it to install
<charlie-tca> or, Jaunty alpha 6 is coming 2009-03-12, and you could upgrade to jaunty and have it
<charlie-tca> or, you could add the Jaunty universe repository to intrepid and then it should be able to upgrade itself
<charlie-tca> but that might not work
<crazygir> ball: 2.5.2
<ball> What does 2.5.5 offer over 2.5.2?
<crazygir> ICQ changed their protocol
<charlie-tca> ball: <crazygir> how would I get 2.5.5? ICQ has updated their protocol, which 2.5.2 barfs on
<crazygir> thanks :)
<ball> Ah, okay.
<ball> I did see that earlier, but I wasn't paying attention.
 * charlie-tca gonna slap attention to ball
<ball> charlie-tca: hey, I've got tea here so hopefully the caffeine will help.
<charlie-tca> I'm sure it will. It always helps me.
 * charlie-tca still working on the morning coffer
<genii> crazygir: Since 2.5.5 is not in official release yet, the only way currently is to manually install a .deb file, such as the one at getdeb.net. It's not so painful :)
<charlie-tca> s/coffer/coffee
<genii> When you d/l the deb file it whould prompt you to open it with gdebi or so, which will install it
<charlie-tca> but, use Synaptic Package Manager to remove "pidgin-data" first. That will remove pidgin also
<charlie-tca> Then you can install the pidgin files on the download page
<ball> genii: so, once pidgin is officially released with support for the new protocol, then there will be a binary package for it?
<genii> ball: Yes, I imagine it will be backported. So updates will just overwrite the getdeb version (unless it has been specifically pinned)
 * ball isn't sure what all that means.
<charlie-tca> it just means that after installing 2.5.5 from debian, if xubuntu updates intrepid, it will still work
<charlie-tca> unless you do some adjustments specifically telling Xubuntu not to touch the pidgin files
 * charlie-tca thinks that is what genii said
<crazygir> genii: sure it is ;)
<genii> charlie-tca: Yes, exactly
<crazygir> genii: so when using  these packages, I'm told to run sudo apt-get on the cmd line, which errors out with E: Couldn't find package pidgin-data_2.5.5-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<ablomen> crazygir, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<genii> crazygir: If you are installing from command-line use instead:    sudo dpkg -i pidgin-data_2.5.5-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<crazygir> ah
 * genii hands ablomen a coffee
<crazygir> -f is for fix, I assumed file
<ablomen> heh
 * charlie-tca thinks it is only for confusion
<crazygir> wow.. this is *wonderfully* sensible
<crazygir>  /end sarcasm
<sekel> how do i upgrade to the new xfce?
<sekel> how do i upgrade to the new XFCE?
<charlie-tca> sekel: what version of xubuntu?
<freego> sekel, what version of xfce?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty has Xfce 4.6 already
<sekel> hmmm
<sekel> i dont know
<sekel> :(
<sekel> what is jaunty
<charlie-tca> go to Applications -> About Xfce; click the infor tab
<charlie-tca> What version does it give
<sekel> just says xfcei have 4.4
<charlie-tca> Are you using Xubuntu?
<sekel> yes
<charlie-tca> 4.4.??
<freego> sekel, wich version?
<freego> intrepid?
<sekel> version 4.4.3 (Xfce 4.4)
<sekel> xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> Okay. You can get a copy here: Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it and subcribe charlie-tca to them, please.
<charlie-tca> oops. Do not file bugs on Launchpd. They must be filed on xfce.bugzilla.org instead
<charlie-tca> nope. http://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<sekel> rthx
<sekel> thx
<brandonban6> can't you just download 4.6 from xfce.org instead of running a distro upgrade?
<charlie-tca> you can, but you may have to fight the packages more because of dependencies. The PPA has everything needed to make it work in Xubuntu
<brandonban6> ahh, I see. Does make sense.
<charlie-tca> That's why it is not recommended to directly install it. It just doesn't work
<brandonban6> I find that with a few things in linux though.......it seems there are several things I have to arm wrestle...partly because I'm running ubuntu and in a windows environment at work (xubuntu at home).
<sekel> i added the repo but it shows no upgrades for my system stil
<charlie-tca> did you do apt-get update?
<sekel> i did
<sekel> :S
<sekel> i didnt ad the key thingy though
<sekel> odd
<charlie-tca> Did you follow the instructions here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<charlie-tca> After adding the ppa and key, you should be able to sudo apt-get install xfce4-4.6.0pa1Ä©ntrepid1
<charlie-tca> I think
<sinbox> I'm trying "sudo xinit -- :2" to test an edited xorg.conf but I just get errors any ideas?
<sinbox> anyone can help me with forcing my screen resolution as my KVM is not passing the monitor's EDID correctly
<genii> Temporarily bypass the kvm, install read-edid package, issue:  sudo get-edid | parse-edid and use result to make a resolution entry in the xorg.conf. Then plug your kvm back in the middle.
<sinbox> wil try that genii thanks, I already made some entry in xorg.conf though but it does not seem to force the resolution and won't give me more than 800x600, will report after trying your idea though
 * brandonban6 is away: [Time to Grub]
 * brandonban6 is back (gone 00:09:56)
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell brandonban6 about away
<ubottu> brandonban6, please see my private message
<Myrtti> brandonban6: turn that off.
 * charlie-tca thanks Myrtti 
<brandonban6> okay, thank you Myrtti
<RurouniJones> Hoi all, which MP3 player / library app would you recommend for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Listen Music Player is the default for Xubuntu
<RurouniJones> Hmm, it isn't in my Multimedia menu section
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<RurouniJones> Hardy but I just found it in the repo, no worries.
<basajaun> hi need help with compositor
<knome> !ask | basajaun
<ubottu> basajaun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<basajaun> I have used a script called Compiz-check was asked for the test if I wanted to turn compositor off , yes, but now the option has disappeared from window manager tweak
<basajaun> how do I restore the WMT to its original settings with the compositor tab?
<brandonban6> RurouniJones, I really like banshee for mp3s if you want to explore other options :)
<RurouniJones> Gracias
<basajaun> After using Compiz-check script compositor tab has disappeared from window manager tweak how do I restore settings
<Salix_> Hello! How to convert all the SVG files (*.svg) to PNG files (*.png) the easiest way?
<charlie-tca> imagemagik
<knome> or inkscape command line
<charlie-tca> sounds like "command line" either way
<Salix_> command line is OK
<Salix_> but using "convert *.svg *.png" gives me a bunch of strangely named png files :-/
<charlie-tca> knome knows more art stuff than me. I just stumble on it
<knome> Salix_, inkscape --export-png=FILENAME
<knome> Salix_, you might need to create some kind of loop to go through all the svg's
<Salix_> with a loop it was rather fast... but it's a pitty that I couldn't figure out how to do it otherwise
<Salix_> thanks anyway!
<Salix_> :-)
<milkytoast> hello, I am having a problem with my screensaver.  I am on an older system with an intel 82810E built on video card.  I went poking around the screensavers when I selected antsearchlight,  Xorg freeked out and started giving me odd color patterns on the screen.  I do not have openGL enabled mainly because this card doesn't support it well and I don't really need it.  I do need to know how to reset the screen saver to blank. Thank you
<milkytoast> I did try ~/gconf/gnomescreensaver/%gconf.xml
<milkytoast> but when I opened up the screensaver menu again it was back to antsearch light... and I had to reboot
<knome> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<milkytoast> ok
<milkytoast> !screensaver at the console?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<milkytoast> 8.10
<charlie-tca> I am bringing it up, just a minute
<batcoder-7> did xubuntu ever fix that bloat problem it had with 8.04?
<milkytoast> it seems like it to me, this runs fairly well on this older system
<milkytoast> P3 700,  256MB of ram
<basajaun> compositor tab gone any Ideas how to restore  Window Manager Tweak?
<n2diy> Hi long time Ubuntu user here. I just upgraded from Dapper to Hardy, and found it is a little challenging for my hardware, so I'm going to give Xubuntu a test drive, any tips or tricks I should be aware of before I start my journey?
<milkytoast> what is your hardware?
<n2diy> batcoder-7: what bloat problem?
<batcoder-7> it got much beffer in its last release
<charlie-tca> milkytoast: I would try deleting ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver
<n2diy> milkytoast: PIII/500mhz, 256m ram, 8.5g HD
<charlie-tca> The screensaver will rebuild it, and it is the screensaver configuration file.
<milkytoast> ahh
<milkytoast> should I try and kill the screen saver daemon in case there are any saved preferences stored in it?
<n2diy> nothing heard, away I go, hopefully I'll be chatting with you on Xubuntu, in half an hour or so.
<charlie-tca> It shouldn't matter.
<charlie-tca> n2diy: you are doing a fresh install?
<n2diy> Whoops, not so fast,
<n2diy> charlie-tca: umm, yes, over a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04
<charlie-tca> basajaun: Might try removing and reinstalling xfwm4, which is the window manager
<charlie-tca> You should be fine, as long as you are not just adding xubuntu-desktop to gnome. That would not allow the lighter resources to work
<basajaun> charlie-tca: using synaptic?
<charlie-tca> basajaun: I would log out, open a tty2 (ctrl+alt+f2), and use apt-get there
<n2diy> how do I start the install from Busybox? Or, is there another way to start the install other than booting the Xubuntu disk?
<charlie-tca> If you are overwriting the ubuntu partition, I don't know any way to do it from busybox
<basajaun> k Charlie thanks will try that and uninstall command ?
<charlie-tca> basajaun: sudo apt-get remove xfwm4
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install xfwm4
<charlie-tca> should remove and reinstall. wait a minute, let me look something up.
<basajaun> k
<n2diy> Ok, how do I install Xubuntu?
<knome> n2diy, di you already have a ubuntu/kubuntu system?
<n2diy> knome: yes, Ubuntu 8.04, on this box, and my test box.
<charlie-tca> basajaun: okay, that should work. You may have to restart if the desktop won't come up for you
<charlie-tca> n2diy: normally from a cd you burned the image to, just like ubuntu
<basajaun> k charlie-tca  thanks
<basajaun> bye
<charlie-tca> Good luck, basajaun
<basajaun> ty
<charlie-tca> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<knome> fail
<n2diy> charlie-tca: ok, but my cd is marked "boots to Busybox" is that normal?
<charlie-tca> that kinda sucks
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/get
<charlie-tca> n2diy: no, is that an Xubuntu cd?
<n2diy> charlie-tca: yes, but I haven't tried it in a long time, so maybe it is something wierd here, let me give it another try, thanks.
<milky_> well, didnt' work
<milky_> but I did delete it then rebooted the machine and that worked
<w33d> hi
<milky_> thanks for you help
<w33d> can somebode help mi with up my wlan0?
<charlie-tca> so, milky_ you are back where you started with compositor missing?
<charlie-tca> !somebody | w33d
<ubottu> w33d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<w33d> :)
<w33d> ok
<milky_> oh,  I'm setup as milky and not milkytoast for some reason
<w33d> does somebody speak polish? :D
<milky_> my problem was just wiht the screen-saver
<knome> w33d, nope. and this is not a polish support channel anyway :P
<charlie-tca> oh!
<charlie-tca> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<knome> charlie-tca, ! you beat me
<w33d> thx
 * charlie-tca happy today
 * charlie-tca beat knome... he must have been daydreaming
<brandonban6> lol, nice charlie-tca
<knome> hehe
<knome> maybe i'm just slower than normal today
<charlie-tca> probably be another month before it happens again
<knome> (or my content fetching script isn't working ;))
<charlie-tca> That's it!
<knome> mmh, i think i'll rip some cd's
<charlie-tca> I tried that. It cut my hands up
<knome> lol
<knome> is it weird that my "play cd" action is "sound-juicer" ?
<charlie-tca> Depends on the xubuntu version. In jaunty, yes
<knome> charlie-tca, is there a better ripper?!
<charlie-tca> no, you upgraded instead of fresh install, right?
<knome> upgrade, yes.
<charlie-tca> probably normal, then
<knome> that was mostly a theoretical/rhetorical question :P
<charlie-tca> I don't know the cd ripper apps at all.
 * charlie-tca wasted the answer again.
<knome> i know grip and sound-juicer. that's all
<knome> grip is good but it seems to have some nasty bugs and it's not maintained anymore.
<charlie-tca> I turned some into mp3's, and don't know what I used to do that even
<charlie-tca> I tried to do some more, but couldn't find the app I used.
<w33d> who can i connetc to wifi? i config essid, key wep
<w33d> and still not connected
<charlie-tca> You have to unplug the network cable, I think.
<charlie-tca> a little help here, on wireless, please
<basajaun> vanished compositor tab in Window Manager Tweak
<charlie-tca> still missing, basajaun ?
<w33d> charlie-tca i have unplug
<basajaun> yes charlie-tca  just rebooted after un/re-installing xfwm4
<charlie-tca> We just have to wait for somebody else to help, w33d
<w33d> problem is that im noob,
<w33d> its my firts time with linux
<n2diy> Ok, I tried installing Xubuntu, and it boots to Busybox, "initramfs" prompt?
<charlie-tca> n2diy: that cd may be bad. Did it pass integrity check?
<n2diy> charlie-tca: no, the check boots to the same thing.
<charlie-tca> Then it is a bad image. You need to download and burn the iso again
<n2diy> charlie-tca: ok, drat, no blank CDs, can I burn it to DVD, and boot from that?
<charlie-tca> yes, it should work the same
<charlie-tca> But if it doesn't pass the cd integrity check, it also won't install, normally
<n2diy> charlie-tca: ok, roger that, thanks.
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<knome> how do i rip a DVD audio disc?
<milkytoast> might want md5 the CD image as well
<milkytoast> n2diy
 * charlie-tca seems to have used up all of his answers. May as well give up now
<basajaun> not sure what to do now
<charlie-tca> never give up. Just ask again later. More people will be around, maybe one will have the anser
<charlie-tca> s/anser/answer
<knome> basajaun, so you lack some compiz option?
<knome> basajaun, or compiz broke something?
<basajaun> not really knome , I have used a script to test my machine and I stupidly accepted that the script would stop compositor but now.....
<knome> the xfwm compositor?
<charlie-tca> The whole tab is missing from window manager tweaks, knome
<knome> right.
<basajaun> the script is caller Compiz-check , test if a computer can run compiz and says found a compositor cannot test... do you want to stop compositor
<knome> basajaun, where did you download that?
<basajaun> there http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check knome
<knome> ok, let me see
<knome> basajaun, waht happens if you run 'xfwm4' from terminal?
<superdump> hello
<superdump> this is a general question but i'm not sure where else to ask
<knome> !hi | superdump
<ubottu> superdump: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<basajaun> xfwm4:8252 warning Another window manager is already running
<knome> !somebody | superdump
<ubottu> superdump: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<knome> basajaun, ok.
<knome> basajaun, suppose you have tried booting already?
<basajaun> yes knome
<superdump> knome: :) don't worry, i will. /me is an ffmpeg dev
<basajaun> and I have de/re-installed xfwm4 from tty2
<knome> basajaun, what does your ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml say? there should be an option "Xfwm/UseCompsiting"
<superdump> i installed a machine a while ago and didn't create a separate home partition for whatever reason. now i want to reinstall the OS on the machine but before i do that i want to back up the home dir to another machine on my lan preserving ownership, permissions, etc etc so when the OS is set up again, i can copy everything back
<superdump> i'm guessing using rsync for this would be good (i'm not a linux sys admin ;))
<knome> basajaun, UseCompositing, of course.
<superdump> but the rsync man page lists a lot of options, so it's difficult to know which to use
<superdump> i found something suggesting -varpltz and run it as root, but that spat a lot of permissions errors
<superdump> which makes it useless
<superdump> does anyone have any suggestions?
<knome> not really. use ssh? ;)
<superdump> (to make this vaguely on topic, i'm fed up of my parents' pc running kubuntu because 4.1 is horrible so i'm making them use xubuntu instead)
<basajaun> Use Compositing?
<knome> basajaun, let me pastebin mine.
<basajaun> ok
<knome> basajaun, the first two lines are removed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/129524/
<knome> basajaun, see line 23
<charlie-tca> superdump: rsync auREq /FROM/DIRECTORY/ /TO/DIRECTORY will copy all files including hidden files
<superdump> ok
<knome> basajaun, maybe if you set that to 1 you might get the tab back.
<charlie-tca> The R option says use relative pathnames, so it will set them to the partition
<superdump> and preserve all permissions, ownership and timestamps regardless of the user conducting the rsync command? (assuming they have permissions to copy the files)
<charlie-tca> If you include a 'n' it will dry run the rsync so you can see what it will do
<superdump> ok
<charlie-tca> I would then delete most of the hidden files, if you don't mind reconfiguring everything, to avoid incompatibility with kde and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> (applies mostly to .config and .cache and .gconf types
<basajaun> knome: its is on 1
<knome> basajaun, ok. do you have xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra installed?
<knome> basajaun, you might try to purge remove it and reinstall.
<knome> basajaun, also xfce4-mcs-manager and xfce4-settings
<basajaun> what the commands?
<basajaun> are the commands
<basajaun> knome from tty?
<basajaun> I ĺl try that
<superdump> charlie-tca: thanks
<superdump> have fun peoples
<basajaun> knome:  using aptitude purge?
<knome> basajaun, apt-get --purge remove ...
<knome> basajaun, or from synaptic with removing completely
<basajaun> k thanks
<basajaun> Ill do that now
<knome> yeah.
<basajaun> hi
<basajaun> knome: no joy un/re-installed xfce4 mcs manager and plug-ins
<basajaun> still not copositing
<basajaun> jinxed
<basajaun> compositing
<basajaun> I guess
<_Pete_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> basajaun, ok...
<knome> JPohlmann, maybe you knw why compositor tab has disappeared from the settings manager?
<basajaun> lol
<knome> basajaun, why lol? he's our xfce liaison.
<Myrtti> ♥ JPohlmann
<knome> Myrtti, yes.
<basajaun> was just a nervous laugh
<knome> Myrtti, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-September/006528.html
<basajaun> been staring at screen for a while
<Myrtti> knome: yes?
<basajaun> no offense mean and I d love to know
<Myrtti> knome: you're not exactly telling me anything new here ;-)
<knome> Myrtti, nevermind. :P
<knome> Myrtti, why ? then? :P
<Myrtti> knome: just wondering where you're getting at since you should know that I preeetty much know all that already ;-P
<Myrtti> nevermind :-D
<Myrtti> I'm feeling jovial as today is a painfree day
<knome> Myrtti, hah. :) onnea
<_TuGa_> hello i'm about to install xubuntu on a lapi with 4gb ram can anyone please tell me what should be the swap part size?
<Myrtti> _TuGa_: do you plan to use hiberation on the computer?
<knome> +n
<knome> ;P
<Myrtti> though, in my case painfree is a relative term as my right lower limb is never ok, but anyway...
<knome> yeah. my back hurt sooooo much earlier.
<Myrtti> I'm only on my second year with this :-/
<knome> i really should go to sleep. i was snoring already at 8pm when i lying down to fill a crossword
<knome> +wnet
<knome> d'oh!
<knome> good night. :)
<Myrtti> nini knome
<knome> see you later.
<knome> basajaun, good luck :)
<basajaun> thanks knome
<basajaun> thanks for taking the time
<basajaun> getting cross eyed bye all
<wrinkliez> ah, maybe you guys can help me. ive been messing around with the new xfce power manager and i cant figure out if there is a way to actually dim my screen?
<ferdi> hi everyone what is the differnece xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-alternate ??
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-desktop cd is also a live cd. It has a graphical installer
<David-A> ferdi: alternate has text-based install and need less memory during install
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-alternate needs less memory to install Xubuntu.
<ferdi> can i use alternete with wubi??
<ferdi> and after installation do i need to do something for wireless??
<ferdi> may wireless card is broadcom it works in ubuntu in default
<charlie-tca> I don't believe you can use the alternate cd with wubi, but I have never used wubi
<charlie-tca> If the card works in Ubuntu, it should work in Xubuntu also
<charlie-tca> We remove gnome desktop and add Xfce desktop
<ferdi> charlie-tca,  Xfce isn't it default?
<ferdi> i want to use Xfce
<charlie-tca> Xfce is the default installed desktop environment in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> But most of the underlying operating system is the same as Ubuntu
<ferdi> ohh you  remove gnome desktop and add Xfce desktop in ubutnu , right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> with a few more changes, but that is the major difference
<ferdi> why dou you do this i mean why don't you just downlad xubuntu
<charlie-tca> That is xubuntu
<charlie-tca> That's why if your wireless worked in Ubuntu, it should work in Xubuntu
<ferdi> no no you say we delete gnome after add Xfice im saying why you do this Xfce is default in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry, I seem to have worded that wrong then.
<ferdi> why you donwload ubuntu than remove gnome add xubuntu at the begining just donwload xbuntu ??
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses gnome desktop environment. Xubuntu uses Xfce desktop environment
<ferdi> =) ok
<ferdi> thanlk you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ferdi> BTW yes i can use WUBI with xubuntu-desktop
#xubuntu 2009-03-11
<aliksy> I have a newbie question.  When I put in an audio cd it doesnt the usual thing where it puts the icon on the desktop, and i cant find it when browsing.  I am new at things. I do not understand mounting.
<aliksy> Anyone?
<JPohlmann> knome: What? Tabs in the settings manager? What's that?
<Mood> aliksy: still having issues?
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> doing an ls takes a long time. So when trying to run fsck on the / parition, it warns about data loss. What is the proper thing to do?
<David-A> B0BBY: save important files (you should have a recent backup already, right?)
<David-A> on a cd or usb or external disk
<B0BBY> David-A: most of the stuff is not missino critical on xubuntu.
<B0BBY> but on the dual boot windows there's a lot of stuff that's important.
<B0BBY> but the windows partitino should be fine, no?
<David-A> David-A: if it is on the same physical disk it is just a matter of time, i think
 * David-A talking to himself?
 * B0BBY wonders same about David-A 
<B0BBY> :P
<B0BBY> ok. then next is to do what? Run fsck.ext3 anyhoo?
<B0BBY> or can I schedule that to run at startup?
<David-A> if smartmontools isnt installed, try smartctl from a livecd (installing it on the harddisk is not too good if it is giving up, better try save things)
<David-A> smartctl can test the drive and report ageing statistics
<B0BBY> meh, I'll install it anyhoo. LOL
<David-A> you have backup of the important files on the win partition? if not, dont postpone it too long
<B0BBY> David-A: it's moe of a work laptop. So I use it for work VPN. So not so much the files to save. But rather to use as dumb terminal and then connect to work stuff.
<B0BBY> http://pastebin.com/fe3b1fae
<B0BBY> has pre-fail labels....
<David-A> B0BBY: "Pre-fail" is just the Type of parameter. The "-" means no alarm yet.
<David-A> All "Value" > "Threshold" (less Value is worse) so aging-wise the disk seems ok
<B0BBY> David-A: I'll read it again and understand the output.
<B0BBY> So do I run fsck? Or just reboot a few times. it seems to be ok now.
<David-A> Did you start a self-test via smartctl? It can run while you work. There is a quick one and a little longer one.
<B0BBY> self test? let me check.
<B0BBY> ok, I see smartctl --all --test-long  . that one?
<David-A> I dont remember. Just make sure its the one that dont distroy data and that can run while mounted.
<B0BBY> ok, it says Execute SMART extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode.
<B0BBY> Testing has begun. lease wait 30 min. So it should be ok. it didn't warn or anything about dangers of running it.
<David-A> ok, check its log when it is estimated to be finished
<David-A> hm, let me check what "off-line" means...
<JuanL> anyone know a good Remote Desktop Viewer for xubuntu? i'm trying to connect to a windows xp computer. what program do you reccomend?
<JuanL> anyone?
<JuanL> so does everyone just come here to chill out? :(
<David-A> no, we see the Q but dont know the A and keep quiet (imagine if everyone said "i dont know" alll the time!)
<David-A> (and yes, we are here to chill out too) :)
 * David-A realised juan has left
<Ish> sup?
<n2diy> Ish: two failed CD burns, and now I'm out of blank CD's, so no Xubuntu tonight. Whas up with you?
<Ish> not much
<Ish> going to internet some
<Ish> you should get more cd's
<Ish> or fail your  burnings less
<n2diy> yes, and yes.
<n2diy> I'm moving into a new place, and my blanks are still in storage. Don't know why the burns are failing, Ubuntu 8.04 burned ok, this box proves that.
<n2diy> I"m going to go hang out in #ubuntu, cul.
<Ish> my cd had a small problem with install, but we pulled through
<zoredache_> Ish: have you considered tryint to do a setup with usb, or just burning a mini.iso?  When you are only using a 8mb image there is a much smaller chance of download/burn issues
<Ish> i'm good, sounds like n2diy needs the help
<Ish> i had a weird startup-problem though.  it goes into a "Busybox" when i restart, i have to type "exit" and enter to get to the login prompt
<zoredache_> hrm...
<n2diy> Ish: the problem i have with my two burns is I boot into busybox and get an intramfs prompt. I thought that was normal, but I'm told it isn't.
<n2diy> and that happens when I try to install, or verify the disks.
<Ish> idk about this intramfs
<taw> Suggestions for light, basic image editor
<taw> for cropping, scaling, rotating digicam shots
<ablomen> taw, gthumb image viewer can do all that, and you could always use the gimp
<taw> somebody at other channel suggester f-spot
<ablomen> oh that might be able to do it too, dont have it installed :)
<taw> I don't have it or gthump, have to install both :-)
<ablomen> yeah try them and see which fits you best :)
<taw> just waiting them to flow in
<taw> hmm, f-spot doesn't have what I asked for?
<taw> and gthumb does the work, but UI needs bit too many clicks to get cropping done, but quite ok
<Myrtti> it doesn't? I'm fairly sure it does...
<Myrtti> I think.
<Myrtti> don't have it installed but I remember using it for those
<taw> hmm, maybe wrong command line options
<taw> I tried first 'f-spot file.jpg'
<taw> and it gives me usage, where I took '-v -view            view file(s) or directory(ies)'
<taw> maybe that's not correct option
<taw> and it wants to keep some database
<taw> oh my, old XV was fine
<taw> 'f-spot -i .' might work, but I don't want picture database, Iwant edit one picture
<taw> gthumb at least was one step better
<jedhunsaker> hi
<jedhunsaker> linux noob here
<jedhunsaker> is there any reason to install an old version of xubuntu?
<jedhunsaker> if hardware specs are low?
<jedhunsaker> i'm installing the latest xubuntu on a laptop w/ only 128mb ram
<taw> to get lighter you would need to install very old version
<taw> it's more about programs you run
<jedhunsaker> oh yeah? so i can't disable features to make it lighter?
<jedhunsaker> would you recommend then that i install xubuntu like... version 7.04 feisty?
<Myrtti> jedhunsaker: to be honest, I'd use the Ubuntu minimal cd to install the barebone version and handpick what I'd want, perhaps not even xfce at all
<Myrtti> you've got terribly little ram
<jedhunsaker> lol i know, friends cpu
<jedhunsaker> i have the ubuntu alternate installation cd
<jedhunsaker> i already had ubuntu installed this way
<jedhunsaker> but i heard xubuntu was lighter
<Myrtti> it is to a certain degree
<ablomen> jedhunsaker, its lighter than gnome or kde
<Myrtti> but not that far :-/
<ablomen> but not light enough
<jedhunsaker> how far back (old version) should i go?
<Myrtti> you really want specifically xfce?
<jedhunsaker> i had feisty installed (7.04) but then it said i could install updates for 7.10
<jedhunsaker> not necessarily
<jedhunsaker> i just want it to run fast
<jedhunsaker> relatively
<jedhunsaker> that's what the girl who owns it wants anyway
<Myrtti> because you can get the latest 8.10 with the ubuntu-minimal, and install something like icewm instead of xfce and hand pick the apps that would run smoothest
<jedhunsaker> and itunes, but she's probably pressing her luck there
<taw> Myrtti, for getting really lighter you should go to days that amount of mem & cpu was at least some how decent
<taw> distros 7-10 years ago
<Myrtti> taw: I used icewm in the days when that amount was decent
<taw> I use fvwm still
<jedhunsaker> so it's the gui that really defines performance?
<taw> haven't found any other which has that configurability
<Myrtti> I still wouldn't get an *old* version
<jedhunsaker> see that's what i was thinkin' Murtti
<Myrtti> old means there's bugs that have later been fixed, perhaps even security threats
<taw> I agree
<Myrtti> so get ubuntu-minimal or debian, that's up to date
<mnemoc> hi, anyone knows when the ppa for intrepid will get updated to the final 4.6?
<jedhunsaker> so i should just keep this xubuntu installation and turn off features then
<Myrtti> jedhunsaker: if you insist on having xubuntu
<Myrtti> yes
<jedhunsaker> ubuntu-minimal, or that
<jedhunsaker> only thing is i just had ubuntu on
<jedhunsaker> and replaced it with xubuntu
<jedhunsaker> kinda don't want to go back again
<jedhunsaker> thanks Murtti
<jedhunsaker> Myrtti
<taw> xubuntu is ok, just replace xfce with something ligter
<taw> use lightest browser
<taw> etc
<jedhunsaker> what's lighter than xfce?
<jedhunsaker> that still has a gui?
<jedhunsaker> i see the minimal cd files... 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10
<jedhunsaker> my only concern is that i won't know which packages to install
<jedhunsaker> as i am new to linux
<taw> what you mean gui?
<taw> dekstop icons?
<jedhunsaker> i mean something more than a command shell
<jedhunsaker> yeah
<jedhunsaker> what's lighter than xfce?
<jedhunsaker> i heard about DSL (damn small linux)
<jedhunsaker> but
<jedhunsaker> i don't think it has a gui
<taw> for me, my fvwm has enough gui
<taw> it has menus, and from menu I can open apps I need
<Myrtti> or icewm
<taw> nearly all wm's have menus, but desktop, no
<Myrtti> jedhunsaker: and of course you'd use the latest minimal cd
<ablomen> icewm looks and feels a lot like the gui in windows 95/98 and is verry light, that might be the best option
<jedhunsaker> i can install that right on top of xfce though and make it the default, no?
<taw> on gdm you can select which session to use when logging in
<ablomen> ( so thats a yes )
<jedhunsaker> Murtti: what theme do you use for icewm? IceQua looks nice...
<jedhunsaker> test
<taw> on low mem installations even themes may have bad effect on performance
<taw> nice looging gradient fills, etc
<taw> solid colors are faster to draw
<jedhunsaker> yeah, but i'm such an art snob
<taw> bacground image takes memory, solid one color background
<jedhunsaker> << art student
<jedhunsaker> ha
<jedhunsaker> ok thanks guys... i have to be sleeping now
<jedhunsaker> you've been a lot of help
<jedhunsaker> i appreciate it
<basajaun> hi all
<jedhunsaker> hi basa
<basajaun> hi jedhunsaker
<taw> I need lunch
<taw> should had that 2 hours ago
<basajaun> trying to solve the mystery of vanished compositing tab from the manage tweak window
<Myrtti> oh, he "mentioned" me...
<Myrtti> I wish people would do tab completion :-<
<basajaun> lol
<Puppet_Master> Hello
<PKodon> Okay, is there a better program for managing the menus in XFCE than what is built-into XFCE?
<vinnl> Nope
<ball> One of the things like like about Blackbox is that the menus are a simple flat text file
<PKodon> Or do I have to continue to find and edit .desktop files?
<ball> ...so once I have it configured, I can simply copy the file everywhere it's applicable.
<vinnl> Yes :)
<mnemoc> hi, anyone knows when the ppa for intrepid will get updated to the final 4.6?
<PKodon> vinnl: Not what I wanted to hear, but I guess that's what I get for using Linux. Two things I wish were easier: adding menu entries for programs that don't add themselves to the menu, and moving stuff that is in the wrong place (like all the menu entries for programs installed under Wine going in one menu, no sub-menus).
<vinnl> mnemoc, jeromeg has a PPA with Intrepid packages for 4.6
<vinnl> PKodon, will all be possible when Xfce 4.8 is released, but that's not of much help now :(
<PKodon> It's rather confusing to see a whole bunch of "readme" entries, and no idea which program they go to.
<vinnl> GNOME and KDE can both do it, has nothing to do with Linux in general though
<vinnl> brb
<PKodon> vinnl: Well, thanks anyway.
<mnemoc> vinnl: http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa <--- this?
<mnemoc> vinnl: thanks!
<vinnl> mnemoc, yep :)
<PKodon> vinnl: BTW, when installing programs under Wine gloms everything in one menu, is that a fault of Wine or XFCE?
<vinnl> PKodon, which menu?
<PKodon> Well, in PC/OS, it's all stuck in Other
<vinnl> I believe it's sort of both at fault... There was a bugreport on this a while ago and I believe the suggested fix was in Wine's .desktop files
<PKodon> If I install 5 programs with Wine, there may be 5 "readme" entries in "Other", plus all the others menu entries. To get them in sub-menus I have to physically go change the .desktop files.
<vinnl> Yeah, not pleasant...
<PKodon> I just reinstalled PC/OS, so I don't have anything in there right now, but I think when Wine sets up the .desktop files, it doesn't put them in sub-directories named for the program (or in the .desktop files it doesn't define where the program should go).
<vinnl> I believe it does do this in Ubuntu so I suppose it's using a menu category not supported by Xfce or something
<PKodon> Interesting, though, the new release of PC/OS gives you a menu entry for a root file manager, so I don't have to use a sudo command to change things.
<vinnl> I've personally set up a "Open as root" custom action in Thunar
<mnemoc> vinnl: most packages are still 4.5.91-1 there :\
<vinnl> True? Hmmm...
<mnemoc> oh, no... sorry
<vinnl> ^.^
<mnemoc> replacing my 4.5.91-1 ancient stuff with 4.6.
 * mnemoc needs more coffee :p
<PKodon> vinnl: It's also a bit confusing to have all Wine-installed programs listed in "Other", since "Other" seems to have no connection (visually) with Wine.
<vinnl> Yeah I know
<PKodon> Anyway, I guess I'll do some more research, I'll have to make some notes as to where I find things and what to do to change them. If I do that, I'll be able to remember it better (than following someone else's instructions).
<vinnl> PKodon, Wine applications are (I believe) in ~/.local/share/applications/wine
<PKodon> I found some "portable" versions of some games I have on several websites (you can put them on USB stick and run them from there - leaves nothing on the machine you run them on) and I have to figgure out how to set up some way to see them in the menu when they're there.
<vinnl> You could set up a script that creates the required .desktop files when your stick is plugged in, I suppose... But that's a bit of a drag
<vinnl> That said, I don't know of any other OS that can do that
<PKodon> Oh, there was one other thing, some games and other programs in Wine change the screen resolution and go full-screen, but the XFCE panel still shows (and covers up anything at the bottom of the screen). The mouse then goes behind the panel, and you can't see what you're clicking on, nor can you access the panel.
<PKodon> Not all full-screen windows programs act that way, though, so it's confusing.
<ablomen> PKodon, one way around that is letting wine create a smaller virtual desktop
<PKodon> Yeah, I've tried that. I'
<PKodon> Er, I've got the normal resolution 1280x1024, and set up Wine to do a desktop of 1280x960. However, at that resolution, programs that show up as full-screen 640x480 end up displaying in the upper-left-hand corner of that screen (instead of the center), and are difficult to read.
<PKodon> Oh, on a different topic, I have a Dell LCD display, and an nVidia GeForce2 graphics card, with the EnvyNG drivers installed. The monitor's controls don't include a screen size adjustment, just position. Is there any way to control screen size through the graphics card?
<PKodon> (display adjustment, not resolution)
<PKodon> Oops, it's a GeForce3, sorry.
<Hermenegil> does someone else upgrade to xfce4-4.6 ?  I can't find "Setting Manager" in the menu.
<vinnl> Hermenegil, it should be there, just as the normal settings items
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't need it. Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager
<charlie-tca> Also, in Xubuntu, most of the settings are now listed when you click Applications -> Settings
<Hermenegil> its not there ??
<charlie-tca> Is this in Jaunty?
<charlie-tca> or, what version of Xubuntu?
<Hermenegil> Intrepid
<charlie-tca> Did you install from the PPA?
<Hermenegil> yes
<charlie-tca> you could as on #xfce, either you need another package in the PPA or it is a bug
<Hermenegil> mm, sorry whats "PPA" ?  I downloaded two files manually "xfce4-4.6-installer.run" and "xfce-goodies-4.6-installer.run"
<mnemoc> how can one enable the "faces" in the gdm team for Xfce? (8.10+jeromeg's ppa)
<mnemoc> Hermenegil: a personal repository
<mnemoc> s/team/theme/
<vinnl> Hermenegil, "Personal Package Archive", it's a place where people can store installation files (.deb packages) they made for Ubuntu specifically
<charlie-tca> Hermenegil: then it won't work. It has to packaged for Xubuntu
<vinnl> mnemoc, you need to use a theme that supports them
<charlie-tca> Hermenegil: You are missing needed files for settings manager to be there
<mnemoc> vinnl: there is any theme with faces saying xubuntu?
<vinnl> Don't think so
<mnemoc> :(
<vinnl> Well, I made one a *long* time ago but that was ugly :P
<vinnl> I believe it's not that difficult, let me check
<mnemoc> =)
<charlie-tca> Hermenegil: here are the files needed to install Xfce 4.6 on Intrepid - Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it on http://bugzilla.xfce.org/ .
<vinnl> mnemoc, I don't know how quickly you're with picking this up, but I suppose you can come quite far if you look at an example theme that uses a list in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<mnemoc> vinnl: thanks for the hint :) i'll look into that
<vinnl> yw :)
<mnemoc> my smaller daughter can't type her name yet and she can be very anoying when asking
<vinnl> Ah, understandably
<vinnl> You could use a theme that doesn't say Xubuntu, though ;-)
<mnemoc> nah
<mnemoc> =)
<vinnl> That's the spirit ^.^
<mnemoc> what is the name of the replacement of Xnest?
<vinnl> !xnest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xnest
<vinnl> Me neither :P
<mnemoc> the thing to get a new X session as a window
<mnemoc> inside yours
<charlie-tca> I thought it was still xnest
<mnemoc> yes? i thought it got replaced by something else in 7.4
<vinnl> I have used it sometime ago... And I believe I had to use gdmflexiserver or something later
<mnemoc> Xephyr!
<mnemoc> !xephyr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr
 * mnemoc kicks the bot
<PKodon> Well, I guess the bot can't know everything.
<vinnl> It's *bot*, not *God* :P
<PKodon> Right!
<charlie-tca> mnemoc: you might be right about that. Memory fails when needed most for me
<mnemoc> :)
<charlie-tca> try !info xephyr
<charlie-tca> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in intrepid
 * charlie-tca kicks the bot, too
<mnemoc> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1342 kB, installed size 2408 kB
 * charlie-tca kicks the bot again
<mnemoc> :)
<S7> Hi, I have xubuntu 8.10, I've tried to increase the number of workspaces to 4 using Xfce menu > Settings > Workspaces Settings, however it doesn't seems to have any effect. suggestions anyone?
<wrinkliez> hey guys, how do i install the needed dependencies for xfce 4.6?
<wrinkliez> i can't find them in synaptic or anything D:
<zoredache_> how are you trying to install xfce 4.6?
<wrinkliez> well i wanted to install it via the repo, but then it just said that i would get a partial upgrade, so then i used the .run to see what dependencies i was missing
<Maximilian1st> the .run installer from xfce should list you all the dependencies
<Maximilian1st> You then have to install the -dev packages of these.
<zoredache> what repositor are you trying to use?
<wrinkliez> it does, yes, but then i don't know where to install them.  for example, i see gtk-doc.  i can't just do sudo apt-get install gtk-doc
<zoredache> there is a devel version of 4.6 for intrepid in  https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa
<Maximilian1st> That is exactly the one I was about to tell you to look for.
<zoredache> you are supposed to submit bug reports and subscribe charlie-tca to any bugs you find
<wrinkliez> i mean, its not a bug about the ppa or anything, i just can't find the dependencies x_X
<wrinkliez> they are out there somewhere i just dunno where
<Maximilian1st> wrinkliez, Are you using apt-get or synaptic to install from the ppa?
<wrinkliez> synaptic
<wrinkliez> im slowly finding the dependencies, lol, its annoying that gtk-doc is actually gtk-doc-tools, etc
<wrinkliez> but its going
<jarnos> wrinkliez: Which ubuntu release are you using?
<wrinkliez> 8.10
<jarnos> wrinkliez: you should not have to install dependencies manually.
<wrinkliez> hmm... curious
<wrinkliez> i certainly have to on a fresh install of xubuntu 8.10, with everything sudo apt-get update'd
<charlie-tca> Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it on http://bugzilla.xfce.org/ .
<charlie-tca> If you are using a .run you got it direct from Xfce and it doesn't have all the dependencies satisfied
<wrinkliez> well the ppa doesn't install things correctly either though, that's the thing.  the .run at least tells me what's up.
<zoredache> what was your problem with the ppa?
<charlie-tca> the ppa is packaged for Xubuntu
<jarnos> wrinkliez: I logged out of xfce session and ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in console (that you get by e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F1 in the login screen.)
<wrinkliez> it says it can only do a partial upgrade... and when i do do the partial upgrade, it's a very messy installation
<wrinkliez> i tried it once before, this is my second attempt
<wrinkliez> let me try that jarnos
<jarnos> wrinkliez: you get back by Ctrl-Alt-F7
<jarnos> wrinkliez: Maybe you have to do "sudo apt-get update" first.
<wrinkliez> ok so, my update manager still says that not all updates can be installed
<wrinkliez> and i can either close or do a partial upgrade -_-
<wrinkliez> jargos, what was your suggestion again?  i logged out to find that i forgot the command
<wrinkliez> jarnos*
<jarnos> wrinkliez: Log out, Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, there may be some questions, exit after it has finished, Ctrl-Alt-F7
<wrinkliez> thanks man, im gunna try it :)
<jarnos> wrinkliez: you are welcome
<charlie-tca> wrinkliez: sometimes you have to run apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of times, restarting in between, too
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all
<charlie-tca> Hello, Pres-Gas
<Pres-Gas> Is there anyone here that is using Gnome-Do with XFCE and Gnome-Do just disappears with nary a whimper?
<Pres-Gas> I just get nothing
<Pres-Gas> Can't pinpoint when it started
<Mood> how do i add another virtual desktop at the bottom right hand corner? i tried adding a panel, but it doesn't appear to be working -- i want to see 3 virtual spaces instead of the default 2
<charlie-tca> applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> workspaces
<Mood> charlie-tca: ahh, ok. i think i got mixed up with the 'panel' nomenclature
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<basajaun> hi all
<Mood> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Pres-Gas> hey basajaun
<basajaun> hi char
<brandonban6> hi basajaun
<basajaun> hi brandonban6
<charlie-tca> Hello,
<basajaun> HI Pres-Gas
<charlie-tca> Hello, basajaun
<basajaun> HI charlie-tca
<basajaun> charlie-tca: I still haven found the answer to the mystery of the vanished compositing tab
<charlie-tca> That's really a weird one.
<basajaun> baffling
<basajaun> Itś not even because I use compositing but it was there before I d love to know what happened
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I'm hoping you tell us when it gets fixed
<basajaun> which I knew what the cullprit script uses to switch off compositing
<charlie-tca> I have emailed the author?
<charlie-tca> Do they have a contact you could email?
<basajaun> the page is no longer maintained so....
<charlie-tca> :(
<basajaun> next time I will look twice lol
<wrinkliez> jarnos, it worked! hoozah
<jarnos> wrinkliez: good.
<wrinkliez> is there a way to use the xfce-power-manager instead of the gnome one?
<charlie-tca> Is it in that PPA?
<jarnos> xfce4-power-manager is.
<charlie-tca> Then, you should be able to install it from there and remove the gnome-power-manager
<wrinkliez> cool
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it actually works, though
<wrinkliez> the dimming didn't work on zenwalk, :/
<wrinkliez> so let's see
<charlie-tca> Even on Jaunty, we are using gnome-power-manager
<jarnos> wrinkliez: you can disable the gnome one in autostarted applications and put the xfce4 one there.
<wrinkliez> hmm, doesn't have an option to dim the screen -_-
<jarnos> wrinkliez: I mean the power managers
<charlie-tca> Is the dimming control a panel applet?
<Maximilian1st> xfpm will include screen dimming later.
<charlie-tca> wrinkliez: ^ ^
<wrinkliez> what does xfpm stand for?
<wrinkliez> if you dont mind
<charlie-tca> xfce-power-manager
<charlie-tca> thanks, Maximilian1st
<bigzed> Does someone know how to install otr for xchat on intrepid?
<Maximilian1st> I just read that on the mailing list.
<wrinkliez> oh haha
<wrinkliez> dang
<wrinkliez> ok cool
<Maximilian1st> what is otr for xchat?
<Maximilian1st> wrinkliez, What was the problem with the PPA you just had?
<charlie-tca> apparently not "over the road" ?
<bigzed> off-the-record messaging plugin
<bigzed> to encrypt messages with xchat
<wrinkliez> when i went to upgrade, it told me that i could only do a partial upgrade
<charlie-tca> bigzed: install it through synaptic-package-manager.
<Maximilian1st> You said something about dependencies not being proposed
<bigzed> charlie-tca, which repository and which package?
<wrinkliez> that was when I tried the .run, not the .ppa
<Maximilian1st> That you had to search for the dependencies yourself.
<bigzed> charlie-tca, I don't find any information about this
<jeromeg> wrinkliez: and you had any issues with the ppa ?
<wrinkliez> and even when all the dependencies were checked in the .run, the ppa still said i could only do a partial upgrade
<charlie-tca> universe, package is "xchat-otr"
<jeromeg> wrinkliez: you tried sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<wrinkliez> yeah it worked after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigzed> charlie-tca, I don't find "xchat-otr" with aptitude
<wrinkliez> i had to log in with cntrl alt f1
<wrinkliez> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigzed> charlie-tca, Do you have used any special repositories?
<wrinkliez> reboot, and then it worked
<charlie-tca> bigzed: give me a minute to load 8.10 again
<jeromeg> wrinkliez: ok, I really don't know why the update manager fails
<wrinkliez> *shrug*
<wrinkliez> i shouldve waited for 9.04 XD
<jeromeg> wrinkliez: it borke something ?
<jeromeg> *broke
<wrinkliez> no no it didnt break anythign
<jeromeg> oh
 * jeromeg breathes :)
<wrinkliez> well when i did hte partial upgrade it sucked
<jeromeg> yeah, I can imagine that
<wrinkliez> but that was an accident :)
<jeromeg> you should never accpet partial upgrades
<jeromeg> *accept
<wrinkliez> i was so used to just pressing okay, that i did it and then wondered why everything was so terrible
<wrinkliez> :/
<jeromeg> :)
<charlie-tca> bigzed: it isn't in Intrepid! Seems it got put into jaunty, but missed intrepid
<charlie-tca> maybe someone knows a better answer for intrepid, xchat, and xchat-otr
<bigzed> charlie-tca, mhm.. Can I use the package from jaunty or need I to compile it on my own?
<charlie-tca> I would try it. I don't know if it will work or not.
<charlie-tca> Is that something new?
<charlie-tca> It was not in 8.04 either
<bigzed> charlie-tca, I've only found this source http://irssi-otr.tuxfamily.org/ but I get a failure when I compile it
<zoredache> try downloading the source from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xchat-otr
<charlie-tca> The packages for xchat are both 2.8.6. I would try the package from jaunty
<avuton> Installed: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ and got ubuntu
<avuton> Did I miss the secret handshake?
<bigzed> ok I try it
<charlie-tca> avuton: let me look
<charlie-tca> Did you get ubuntu or xubuntu menu screen?
<avuton> ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Don't know what happened. They are rebuilding the image right now, but I get Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> sure you didn't miss the "x" in xubuntu?
<avuton> I've got the one md5'd as it starts with '42'
<avuton> charlie-tca: is there a different startup in the bootloader or something?
<avuton> I've got this one: 420531baf251036a3a96694d116f39db *jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> The first screen is different
<avuton> md5'd it to make sure I got it from there
<avuton> I'll boot it up again and see what I see
<charlie-tca> Should be the right image.
<avuton> hrm, maybe I've got two jaunty images
<avuton> :/
<avuton> Yeah, that's probably what it is
<bigzed> How do I install a standalone .deb package?
<charlie-tca> That's possible. both are named the same
<avuton> brasero had a jaunty image and I just clicked on it *sigh*
<avuton> Thanks
<zoredache> bigzed: dpkg -i or gdebi
<charlie-tca> bigzed: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<bigzed> thanks
<bartek_> welcome everybody
<bartek_> i have prolem with my mom's xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !hi | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<bartek_> in pidgin she can not write "a"
<bartek_> it looks like there is some definition of keyboard shortcut
<bartek_> i do not know how to find it
<basajaun> bye all
<basajaun> bye charlie-tca
 * jarnos tried xfce4-power-manager and it works, even with xscreensaver, when suspend is started from the tray icon. On the other hand, I can't make it suspend, by a dedicated suspend button.
<jeromeg> jarnos: file a bug on xfce bugzilla
 * charlie-tca thanks jeromeg 
<jeromeg> charlie-tca: you are welcome ;)
<jarnos> jeromeg: I suppose it is already done http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5061
<jeromeg> jarnos: then it's useless to complain on an IRC channel
<jeromeg> all the more as the dev says this is going to be fixed in the next release
<jarnos> jeromeg: In my keyboard the key is XF86Sleep, though.
<jeromeg> then add this to the bug report
<jeromeg> squisher: tssssss :)
<squisher> hehe, just in case
<BigSicraite> hello
<BigSicraite> i don't know hown to conne"ct to the internet with wifi on xubuntu 8.10
<BigSicraite> someone can help ?
<zoredache> BigSicraite: about all I know is my computer just worked...  The wifi note might offer you some help
<zoredache> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<foofie> hello folks
<charlie-tca> !hi | foofie
<ubottu> foofie: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> Hey foofie
<foofie>  I'm trying to install xubuntu onto a desktop with 2 HD's that is already set up with LVM. Could anyone answer a few questions I have?
 * knome acts he just arrived O:)
<knome> +as
<knome> !ask | foofie
<ubottu> foofie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<foofie> well, my desktop already has Arch installed on it. My friend set it up for me, and I want to put xubuntu on it.
<vinnl> Instead of or in addition to Arch?
<foofie> instead of
<knome> \o/
<vinnl> :P
<foofie> i found some good articles about LVM, but none that quite addressed my particular situation
<knome> heh
<foofie> I'm using xubuntu on my laptop already, BTW. Does ubuntu have it's own pastebin so I can show the output of some commands?
<vinnl> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vinnl> :)
<foofie> thanks :)
<brandonban6> what's the difference between a RAID configuration and LVM? Can you use both? Is one better?
<vinnl> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vinnl> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<vinnl> Oh :P
<foofie> ok. Here is the output from fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/129955/
<foofie> the xubuntu installer doesn't really make this easy. hehe
<brandonban6> thanks vinnl
<squisher> brandonban6, the bottom line is you need both
<foofie> im concerned about the part that says "NTFS Volume Set"
<brandonban6> thanks squisher
<foofie> so, can I use the graphical installer to set up my system or do I need some sort of plan B?
<vinnl> foofie, if Gparted can do it... Gparted comes with the LiveCD
<foofie> vinnl: I have 2 HD's in my desktop and it sees the LVM partitions as "unknown"
<vinnl> Well... Partitioning isn't really my thing, so I can only say that Gparted is there :P
<foofie> hehe
<zoredache> what sees what?
<protium> anyone help me out with proxy?
<ball> I can't seem to find SeaMonkey in Synaptic
<vinnl> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<ball> I would like to replace Firefox and Thunderbird with it
<vinnl> Oh :P
<vinnl> ball, that's because it's not there
<charlie-tca> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<foofie> zoredache: my desktop has 2 HD's and an existing Arch Linux install using LVM. Im trying to replace arch with Xubuntu and am having some troubles
<charlie-tca> that SeaMonkey?
<vinnl> ball, oops, it's there :P
<vinnl> Sorry :P]
<ball> yes, that one.
<ball> How do I go about installing it?
<protium> i wanna knwo how to configure the wireless network im connecting to by applying the specified IP and port
<vinnl> ball, you have universe enabled?
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I don't know what that means.
<zoredache> ball: you could do a 'sudo apt-get install seamonkey' from the command line
<vinnl> That should work
<ball> Thanks, I'll give that a try
<ball> Can I also replace Totem with vlc?
<vinnl> Sure
<zoredache> of course if you have disabled repositories/sections that may not work.  you will need universe enabled
<vinnl> ...but if you dono't know what that means you probably haven't messed with it ;-)
 * ball still doesn't know what that means.
<foofie> ball: in Synaptic, go to settings> repositories
<zoredache> foofie: when you say replace, do you mean you don't care about what is on the drives at all?  You could wipe the drives and redo your raid+lvm from scratch
<foofie> zoredache: i know roughly what's on there. here's my fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129955/
<zoredache> foofie: and what do you get from a 'sudo vgdisplay' and 'sudo lvdisplay' ?
<ball> I think I'll take a nap.  This is all a bit much for me.
<ball> Thanks chaps
<foofie> zoredache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129959/
<zoredache> at least in the alternate installer you should be able to point at those logical volumes when doing the install   Given the names root is probably /, var is /var, usr is /usr, and home is /home
<foofie> i don't mind the way the partitions are set up I suppose (as long as they don't cause any problems)
<foofie> so, i should try the alternative CD then?
<zoredache> I have only ever used the alternative cd for lvm/raid...  They GUI may support it, but I have no experience with it...
<foofie> ok. I'll grab the other ISO tonight and give it another shot tomorrow
<zoredache> so my answer would be yes.  Someone else may tell you that the gui is fine though
<foofie> oh, so the alternative CD isn't GUI?
<foofie> ncurses i take it?
<zoredache> yes
<foofie> ok
<zoredache> text installer like what debian has been using since 3.0
<foofie> not familiar with that
<vinnl> And Ubuntu used before, what was it, Dapper?
<vinnl> :)
<foofie> I used Mepis for a long time, then switched to arch for a short time, and now I'm on xubuntu
<foofie> thanks for all the help, guys :)
<foofie> see you tomorrow (i feel sure)
<LetsGo67> Why are there a bunch of warcraftelves3 in my Gmail contact list?
<disassembler> i'm having some trouble with vlc, but i'm not too sure what to do about it. i was wondering if someone could shed some light on this.
<disassembler> i can play some .mkv files, but other .mkv, .avi and .m4v files aren't playing. i load them then vlc closes shortly after.
<zoredache> disassembler: can you start a terminal, and run vlc in the termina then open a file?
<zoredache> when/if vlc crashes it may display an error messege in the terminal which you could then use in a google search or bug report
<zoredache> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<disassembler> ah, okay. i'll try that.
<disassembler> i usually launch it from apps > multimedia
<zoredache> *nods* when something is acting buggy, running it from a terminal may help you figure out why
<dj_bushido> it might be a better idea to log stdout and stderr to file, like "vlc > vlc.txt"
<disassembler> i'm a fairly new linux user, but i'm picking up on things pretty quickly. i haven't had too many problems and my overall experience has been better than my experiences with windows in the past.
 * dj_bushido definitely agrees that linux > windows
<disassembler> dj_bushido: i think a lot of people are afraid to try it just because it's different. aside from gaming there isn't too much on windows, that i'm not able to do on linux as well.
<dj_bushido> well, you haven't gotten into multimedia, i see.
<dj_bushido> windows has much better sound/video/picture programs.
<disassembler> i have gimp, inkscape and a few other programs installed.
<dj_bushido> okay, you forgot FL Studio, AVI Synth, etc.
<dj_bushido> and photoshop
<dj_bushido> All to say that corporate America just hasn't seen the benefits yet...
#xubuntu 2009-03-12
<disassembler> i used reaktor on windows and i have photoshop on my mac.
<Schmidt> I'm trying to mount my USB flashdrive via thunar and it's volume manager but get an error box saying "Failed to mount 4G Removable Volume". org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)" is there a way to fix this ?
<ball> Can you mount it manually?
<Schmidt> with sudo sure
<Schmidt> my user belongs to the plugdev group I don't know if i have to be a member of anything else.
<Schmidt> and I have no problems mounting a CD
<G-Blunted> how can i see the model number of my wireless pcima card?
<rocko> Guest21754 lspci
<dom38> hi
<moodog> Morning :)
<pc-illiterate> hello everyone
<pc-illiterate> ok, hello anyone
<pc-illiterate> lol
<Myrtti> pc-illiterate: did you have a question or...?
<hatake_kakashi> I've got an issue with the screensaver. I tried the leave message button, well I left a test message but now I unlock the screensaver. I am now left with a black screen with a small window showing time the message was left and the message. The x button is greyed out and I can't close it, I eventually got the mouse cursor back but it only stays on the message box window
<pc-illiterate> i dont think so. im checking the faq
<hatake_kakashi> lol nm I think its working agian
<hatake_kakashi> again*
<hatake_kakashi> anyone noticing a massive memory usage? I think its a memory leak or something like that.. the machine has been running for a day and 5 hours with xfce desktop along with a few apps (one ftpd) and it seems like it has gone from around 300MB to now 770MB
<charlie-tca> hatake_kakashi: what panel applets do you have installed?
<hatake_kakashi> charlie-tca, standard ones, I haven't touched any panel applets to be honest
<charlie-tca> Could be something else then. It has been reported with xfce4-mixer with non-default applets
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of other cases.
<hatake_kakashi> running htop as super user and sorted the list by mem% it shows gvfsd using up 412M resident memory
<hatake_kakashi> heh google shows some interesting info about gvfsd using up alot
<charlie-tca> gvfsd covers too much territory.
<charlie-tca> If it is reproducible, you can report a bug about it. Was this a Xubuntu install or did you add xubuntu to Ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> xubuntu install and it seems like to be gvfsd itself
<hatake_kakashi> wonder if I could just simply kill this daemon instead
<charlie-tca> You should report the bug on it. I'll try to reproduce it myself.
<charlie-tca> I don´t know what killing it will do.
<hatake_kakashi> I have 3 terminals running, pureadmin (pureftpd frontend), filemanager and system monitor running, those are pretty much it
<hatake_kakashi> I checked the package manager and I can see the version installed seems older than this site I was just reading from whereby someone reported a bug with gvfsd-http
<hatake_kakashi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/225615
<charlie-tca> fixed in jaunty. I also see one where audio files cause it.
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/316093
<hatake_kakashi> ok I've enabled extra repositories and grabbed the latest available version without having to add another source.. its now running *ubuntu3 instead of *ubuntu2, htop reports ~360MB mem usage with gvfsd no longer ranking as the top one.. I'll run it for a few days and see how I go
<charlie-tca> thanks for letting us know
<hatake_kakashi> nw
<hatake_kakashi> btw I have also connected a portable usb hard drive (imation 320gb apollo 2.5"), the fs is ntfs and its mounted via fuseblk (with rw mode automagically set) dunno if that contributes to the issue but I suppose time will tell soon enough :)
<hatake_kakashi> it was connected roughly 15 hours ago
<hatake_kakashi> maybe more
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but not in the reports I see.
<hatake_kakashi> yeah I was browsing inside the directory where gvfsd is placed and there seems to be heaps of files or should I say binaries :)
<charlie-tca> that's normal though
<hatake_kakashi> *nods* was thinking maybe one of those bins may have a handle one the portable usb (of course I could verify with lsof) but heck :)
<hatake_kakashi> s/one/on
 * charlie-tca nods
<mcpasdgarrett> Hi all, I am having to type xset mouse 1 1 into a teminal after I login each time to make my remote sessions work the way I need them to.  Is there any way to automate this?
<ablomen> mcpasdgarrett, check out autostarted apps in the settings manager
<mcpasdgarrett> albomen: I tried in there, but it didn't seem to work.  Do I need to create a bash script or can I just type "xset mouse 1 1" in as the command?
<ablomen> afaik that should work
<mcpasdgarrett> Nope, neither way does it seem to work.  Any other ideas?
<mcpasdgarrett> I'm not really sure what the xset mouse command does, I just was told from our IP-KVM support that it is needed for the mouse to properly sync.  Is it something that can be put in my xorg.conf file?
<ablomen> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/How_to_set_mouse_speed_in_X << last item might help
<Winnipeg_Guy> Hi.. I'm looking for a lightweight music player / manager that fits in well with xfce. So far, my top choice is exhaile, but I'm wondering if there is something a little lighter out there that would do what I need. All I need is support for playlists and ipod syncing. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Listen Music Player is the default in Jaunty
<Winnipeg_Guy> charlie-tca: Hadn't heard of that one. I'll check it out.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it can do the ipod sync, but it does play
<Winnipeg_Guy> listen pulls in a lot of gnome-centric stuff.
<lear123456> running xubunutu 8.10  It is trying to update libc6 but can't find it on the repositories.  Any suggestions?  I need to show that my computer is clean and up to date and this is preventing that.
<charlie-tca> part of glibc source package
<lear123456> yes, it is listing three updates for it.  libc6, libc6-dev, libc6-i686.  When I click "update" it responds :"W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<lear123456>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<lear123456> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<lear123456>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<lear123456> "
<lear123456> The other 28 updates worked fine.
<charlie-tca> I don't know what to say. looking at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/ it is correct. they do not exist
<charlie-tca> Perhaps restart and try another update from command line
<lear123456> I'll try that.  Is there anyway to reset update manager so it quits looking for them or is this something beyond my control here?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I normally use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to run the updates instead of update manager.
<charlie-tca> It seems to work better for me.
<charlie-tca> Update Manager refuses to update too many times
<lear123456> Thank you for your help.  Have a good day!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<basajaun> hi all
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<bedmunds_> hi basajaun
<bedmunds_> I love Windows Updates + Grub :) ............Windows Automatically updated the other night, reboots.........and I have xubuntu as my default OS, so in a way..........windows forced me to use linux.
 * charlie-tca thinks windows is trying to tell you something
<bedmunds_> yeah.........I'm actually three applications away from dropping windows for good.
<n2diy> I think the 8.04 intel iso has a bug? I can't burn a good iso, and neither can my neighbor. I don't have any trouble burning the alt cd.
<charlie-tca> What is the specific url and name?
<n2diy> so you want to know the server too?
<charlie-tca> It could be the mirror you are downloading from
<n2diy> ok, hang on a sec.
<charlie-tca> I want to know what the actual name of the image is
<basajaun> charlie-tca: I have solved the compositing problem
<charlie-tca> What was the answer?
<basajaun> killall xfwm4; sleep 1; xfwm4 --compositor=on --replace &
<n2diy> charle-tca, Ok, when I first did the DL, I was asked to select a mirror, and I used the one at MIT, now, the mirror is selected for me, http://mirror.anl.gov. But I'm sure my original DL came from the MIT mirror.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, basajaun
<charlie-tca> n2diy: what was the file name?
<charlie-tca> 8.04 intel leaves me too many to pick from
<basajaun> welcome charlie-tca  and many thanks for assisting me
<n2diy> xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will download it from MIT and try it.
<n2diy> RR
<Myrtti> I thought setting the compositor on can be done in mcs
<charlie-tca> Not after you lose the tab in window manager tweaks
<basajaun> correct
<basajaun> I have spoken to people on the compiz channel and they were surprised the test command are not suppose to be permanebt but the command --replace might not be implemented in xubnutu
<basajaun> xubuntu sorry
<charlie-tca> That could well be
<basajaun> anyway all is well
<charlie-tca> but if it is up to the distribution to implement, they should not have it in there in the first place
<charlie-tca> in my humble opinion
<basajaun> yes I do agree
<basajaun> bye charlie-tca
<basajaun> bye Myrtti
<basajaun> thanks
<basajaun> bye all
<juanito> hello friends
<|gonzo|> hello
<|gonzo|> i just installed xubuntu 8.10 over an old notebook I have, installation went without problems but it hangs during grub loading
<|gonzo|> any suggestion?
<zoredache> what do you mean hangs during grub?  What is the last thing you see on the screen?
<|gonzo|> grub 1.5 stage loading
<|gonzo|> ops no sorry
<|gonzo|> grub loading, please wait...
<|gonzo|> i'm also trying to boot from the cd with "boot from first hard disk" but get the same result
<n2diy> Just finished my first Xubuntu install, and I like what I see so far.
<|gonzo|> ok, nevermind
<|gonzo|> the notebook went foxtrot-uniform :(
<n2diy> can Thunar work with an archive created with Nautilus?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, did you get a chance to test that iso?
<charlie-tca> I have not had a chance, still trying to finish jaunty testing so we can release it
<charlie-tca> Looks like alpha 6 released.
<charlie-tca> n2diy: downloading now from mit
<charlie-tca> which sent me to: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04.1/release/ for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> which should be the same image I have been using
<pc-illiterate> anyone know where i can find someone to modify an existing installer for a ported game ? or even better, make one from scratch ?
<zoredache> eh?
<pc-illiterate> is that eh ? for me ?
#xubuntu 2009-03-13
<charlie-tca> n2diy: I downloaded 8ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso from http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/
<charlie-tca> and from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04.1/release/
<charlie-tca> they both burned to Memorex CD-R and both passed the cd-integrity-check with no errors
<charlie-tca> If they are consistently not passing, are you using the same brand of cd-r's? Maybe it is the blanks, not the downloads
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok, the burns were three on Maxwells, and two on Phillips. There are a couple of others, but they are not accessible to me.Not a big deal, I loaded from the Alt CD, and I'm playing with Xubuntu here/now.
<jesperp> i can't get sound on my HP 2133, i'v installed the alsa driver but still no sound -- any tips ??
<xett> Hi guys, i have a little problem with upgrading from xubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. When i open the update manager it will fetch current updates for all auxillary software, but it does not display an upgrade to 8.10 option. any ideas/
<cody-somerville> xett, you need to change your upgrade settings
<cody-somerville> xett, Click applications > system > software sources
<xett> and then?
<cody-somerville> xett, Look on the upgrade tab, under "Release Upgrade"
<xett> ah, is that the section from long term to all releases?
<xett> that looks like it may have worked
<xett> fantastic, that worked. gotta update now. Thanks Cody
<cody-somerville> No problem
<Whyvas> 9.10 alpha 5, not getting a wm coming up, X seems to come up, but all I get is a gray screen with a mouse cursor, any ideas?
<Whyvas> fresh install, this happened after getting the updates
<Mood> cat /var/log/syslog, messages, daemon.log, kern.log?
<charlie-tca> try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a tty, maybe?
<Whyvas> I am doing the upgrade now...
<Whyvas> a bunch to
<Whyvas> do
<Whyvas> I don't see anything obvious in those log files
<Whyvas> you want me to post em in a pastebin or something?
<Whyvas> upgrade done, rebooting
<Whyvas> worked
<Whyvas> you're the man.
<Whyvas> Thanks.
<WDC> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<WDC> I am trying to install VirtualBox from a deb on Xubuntu 8.10
<WDC> But
<WDC> I get an error saying that libqt4-network is not satisfiable
<WDC> Anyone know I can get it?
<charlie-tca> You need to install libqt4
<WDC> Can't find the package
<charlie-tca> Just a minute, let me look for the package name
<WDC> thanks
<zoredache> when installing via the alternate installer is there a way to open an lvm on a pre-existing dm-crypt'ed volume?
<charlie-tca> There is, but I don't know how to.
<charlie-tca> WDC: Do you have qt4-dev-tools?
<charlie-tca> It satisfies the qt dependency issue for VBox
<zoredache> it keeps wanting to reinitialize everything... which would be bad...
<WDC> charlie-tca: sorry
<WDC> me looks
<WDC> download
<WDC> ing
<charlie-tca> zoredache: IntuitiveNipple (I think) has taken people through that
<charlie-tca> I run into him in #ubuntu+1, but he isn't there right now
 * charlie-tca keeps hoping some knowledge will rub off to him
<WDC> http://i41.tinypic.com/102l9hk.jpg
<WDC> Still won't do it
<zoredache> charlie-tca: so when you are looking at wishlist bugs, how do you triage them?  I personally think that bug 70085 really is such a niche issue and so impractical to fix, that it probably should just be closed
<charlie-tca> If they are a new idea, send them to brainstorm, if they are not practical, normally invalid them.
<charlie-tca> I think that one should have gone to Brainstorm, but it didn't exist yet. At least there it is discussed and voted on by the users
<charlie-tca> The more popular ideas do get looked at by the developers.
<charlie-tca> Looks like he would like us to do the copying for him?
<charlie-tca> WDC: still looking...
<WDC> thanks
<charlie-tca> WDC: Do you have universe enabled in repositories? there is a "libqt4-network" in there
<WDC> charlie-tca: how would I do that?
<charlie-tca> You should be able to 'sudo apt-get install libqt4-network' in a terminal. (Without the quote marks)
<zoredache> charlie-tca: well, ideally it would be nice to provide a list of boot devices instead of a single device, and grub would create entries for each, and then setup the fallback entries for each.   I don't think it would be that useful.  Most computers that would be using software raid wouldn't automagically boot from the second drive
<charlie-tca> That would be a good reason to suggest he take it to Brainstorm. Like this:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Maybe reword it so it doesn't look like it was neglected for two years
<charlie-tca> This might be the second time I have ever suggested Brainstorm.
<ball> The monkeys, they are coming.
<charlie-tca> I thought they were here, 1967 or so?
<ball> Ah no, that was The Monkeys.
<ball> Monkees actually, come to think of it.
 * charlie-tca don't know the difference
<charlie-tca> LOL
<jimisrvrox> hey guys just put a clean install on the pc but have a finnicky WUSB54GCS usb adapter that I am trying to install ndiswrapper for BUT for whatever reason I am not able to get the ndiswrapper-utils package from the CD so that I can do the job
<ball> How come the SeaMonkey package is old?
<charlie-tca> What version
<charlie-tca> jimisrvrox: what version of Xubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> so im wondering what to do Ive looked at some docs but am not finding what I am looking for
<jimisrvrox> 8.10
<charlie-tca> Should be built into the kernel, it no longer uses ndiswrapper.
<charlie-tca> If you have to install it, you install the module.
<jimisrvrox> well I would assume that if it was then the card would work out of the box..
<charlie-tca> sounds right to me. I am by no means good at wireless.
<jimisrvrox> but when I do lsusb it sees it but cannot enable wireless networking and even the wireless network connection does not work with me either
<charlie-tca> ball: how old is it?
<ball> A version or two.
<charlie-tca> does lsusb show the adapter?
<jimisrvrox> yes
<charlie-tca> does iwconfig?
<jimisrvrox> what really sucks is I can use ubuntu and get the wmp54g to work
<jimisrvrox> but when I bought the new card wasnt aware that wal-mart switched models on me!
<charlie-tca> Then it should work. Did you need ndiswrapper there?
<jimisrvrox> no
<jimisrvrox> but its a diff model
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jimisrvrox> and of course I tested the new card on my ubuntu box and nada
<jimisrvrox> let me try iwconfig and see what I get
<jimisrvrox> brb
<jimisrvrox> ok no wireless but lsusb sees is
<jimisrvrox> it*
<charlie-tca> If no one here can help, you might try in #ubuntu, they have many more people
<charlie-tca> Anyone know how to help with a wireless USB adapter?
<jimisrvrox> well I was also thinking of trying pclinuxos
<jimisrvrox> but im not used to kde but I test drove the latest and it was interesting but not as easy as ubuntu/xubuntu to find the networking stuff
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu/Xubuntu is getting better at getting it right.
<jimisrvrox> yes I agree completely
<charlie-tca> It just hasn't rubbed off on me.
<jimisrvrox> what irritated me earlier is IT guy at work locked the desktop on everybody enforcing group policy on XP so I was trying to look through regedit to unlock the S***T again :D
<jimisrvrox> but no dice on that
<charlie-tca> heh
<jimisrvrox> kept running into if you dont have admin priv's and on the domain machine cant really do nothing about it
<jimisrvrox> but I figure there has to be some shit in regedit that I could
<charlie-tca> Yeah, they got mad at me for moving files on the server a few years ago.
<jimisrvrox> haha
<jimisrvrox> IT 'gods' NOT!
<charlie-tca> hehe
<jimisrvrox> the rebel in me comes out when they do crap like that
<charlie-tca> Just trying to make life easier...
<jimisrvrox> so I start thinking about how much 'security' stuff I should learn to teach them theyre not secure and then plaster a nice lil R00t3d ur windoze ass wallpaper on there for em to look at :D
<charlie-tca> That does help them learn.
<charlie-tca> Back to work. I got two upgrades running
<jimisrvrox> yeah learn that they need to scratch their heads to figure it out better :D
<foofie> hello folks. Im having troubles connecting to my desktop via SSH. I think i'm having some issues with portmap or either hosts.deny.
<foofie> i can SSH to it if I'm on the same LAN, but if I join another network, i time out on port 22
<foofie> can anyone tell me how to use portmap to open port 22?
<ball> Oh dear, I just remembered I'm on irc
<foofie> heh
<foofie> wb
<ball> back in a bit
<R1cochet> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<R1cochet> any1 have a recommendation for a pdf viewer/creater?
<foofie> evince works well as a viewer
<foofie> I don't handle many pdf's, but if I do need to read one, evince is what i use
<R1cochet> can it add bookmarks?
<foofie> not sure
<R1cochet> i have a book as pdf and would like to be able to add bookmarks
<foofie> like I said, i don't do much :)
<foofie> let me open it up and take a look
<foofie> one sec
<R1cochet> well thank you
<foofie> it doesn't appear to do bookmarks
<R1cochet> bummer it looks nice
<foofie> it has the side pane on the left (like adobe reader) with the thumbnails of the pages,
<foofie> but that seems to be about it
<R1cochet> thank you much
<R1cochet> cool
<foofie> no problemo
<n2diy> is there a way to stack the panel, and xcfe panel on top of each other, on the bottom of the screen?
<foofie> as in one on top of the other?
<n2diy> yes
<n2diy> like they way Ubuntu does it?
<foofie> i don't think ubuntu stacks panels in gnome...?
<foofie> as far as I know, there's one at the top of the screen and one at the bottom of the screen
<n2diy> well, Ubuntu has for the four years I've been using it, which was up until 7 hours and 21 mimutes ago. :)
<foofie> but, to answer your question, you can right click on the second panel and go to "Customize Panel" and click the "freely movable" radio button to put it where you want. That will allow you to drag it around
<foofie> but, that's not gonna snap it to the other panel or anything
<n2diy> foofie, yes, I saw that, but my intial thought was I like it to stay in place. But, if it will stay where I put it, that will work.
<foofie> maybe i don't understand the question fully?
<foofie> what is the end goal?
<foofie> in this screenshot http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/images/features/screens/home/main.jpg i only see 2 panels... one at the top and one at the bottom
<n2diy> foofie, you have two panels on the desktop, the xcfe panel showing all your apps, and the (gnome?) panel showing your shortcuts, time, etc... With Ubuntu, they would stack on top of each other, so both were fully visible. I modified my desktop, so they were on both on the bottom,
<foofie> i use two small panels at the bottom of my screen
<foofie> one in the middle with the xfce menu, quicklauncher, system and network moitors, clock, and freespace checker, then in another panel on the bottom right, the Iconbox and systray
<ball> hello evilbug
<ball> With Xubuntu, are both panels part of Xfce?
<ball> (the one at the top and the one at the bottom of the screen)?
<foofie> well, the screenshot i linked to was the regular ubuntu version with gnome
<charlie-tca__> ball: yes, they are generated by xfce-panel
<evilbug> ball- hey.
<jimisrvrox1> anybody in here good with ndiswrapper?
<foofie> define "good"? heheh
<jimisrvrox1> ok well deal is i installed the win driver and then did ndiswrapper -m and then tried ifconfig wlan0 up and tells me that error while getting interface flags: no such device
<jimisrvrox1> and i was trying to follow a tut on getting the damn drivers to work
<foofie> what card are you using?
<jimisrvrox1> wusb54gcs
<jimisrvrox1> linksys
<jimisrvrox1> but of course with that machine I have no connection to the net and the drivers are ralink
<ball> charlie-tca__: thanks
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<ball> Anyone here used x11vnc with Xubuntu?
<foofie> jimisvrox1: http://jefim.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/how-to-linksys-wusb54gc-wireless-and-ubuntu-linux-704-feisty/
<zoredache> I use it somewhat regularly... why
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foofie> jimisrvrox1: i found that.... not sure if that will work for you. was written for feisty...
<jimisrvrox1> alright great thanks for the link I'll see if I can get it working..I appreciate it as Im a n00b at doing this kind of stuff
<ball> zoredache: Can I set it up so that even the login screen is shared?
<jimisrvrox1> ughhh...yet again...with about the 3rd distro ive tried...try to install the usb and what do I get...starting bluetooth...hannngg....
<zoredache> ball: yes
<ball> zoredache: how do I do that?
<zoredache> generally, when I am using it, I ssh in from somewhere else and start x11vnc with a command that looks like this
<zoredache> x11vnc -localhost -nopw -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -loop
<ball> -nopw = no password?
<zoredache> that will connect to whatever is using the :0 display
 * ball writes that down
<zoredache> yeah... but it is also only bound to the localhost only...  you would need to have ssh forwarding ports to use that
<foofie> zoredache: speaking of ssh, im trying to get ssh set up on my desktop. I can ssh when i'm on the LAN, but from outside the LAN i time out on 22. Any ideas?
<zoredache> if you wanted to run that as a services, you wouldn't want the localhost, and you would want a password
<zoredache> foofie: do you have a firewall/router?  Have you forwarded port 22 and allowed it through the firewall?
<ball> zoredache: as a service, with a password is probably what I'm after.
<foofie> zoredache: i have a DSL modem and a netgear router. The router is in the DMZ of the modem, and i have port 22 forwarded on the router
<zoredache> check the x11vnc entry in the wiki for more
<zoredache> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<zoredache> hrm... there used to be one...
<ball> foofie: why have your router in the DMZ?
 * zoredache is betting his 'modem' is actually a router with a modem as well
<foofie> ball: well, i thought that would simplify things by taking the modem's NAT/Firewall crap ouf of the equation
<foofie> the modem and the router are 2 seperate devices
<ball> My "modem" and router are two separate boxes too.
<ball> No dmz required.
<jimisrvrox1> ok foofie tried that method on the post and I am still getting the bluetooth crap only other thing that I dont have copied is the .cat files
<foofie> here's something else: i can log in to both the modem's and the router's "web-based remote access" firmware interfaces from outside the lan
<foofie> so I know that the request is getting to the router through the modem
<zoredache> how do you know that?
<foofie> ball: to be quite honest, im not really sure what the DMZ does, but i am under the impression that it routes all requests directly to the router device instead of passing it through the modem's routing tables and crap
<ball> It sounds as though you have a rather grandiose "modem"
<foofie> zoredache: i use DynDNS so I can have a static hostname, so I just go to hostname.com:modemport to access the modem, and hostname:routerport to access the router
<foofie> ball: do you think I should take the router out of the DMZ?
<ball> foofie: perhaps once you have the rest of your setup working.
<ball> Remind me what you're trying to achieve
<foofie> i want to have SSH access to my desktop from my office (at work)
<foofie> using my laptop on my wireless network at home, i can ssh to 10.0.0.2 (the desktop's LAN IP) and log in no problems
<foofie> but, from my office, I time out on 22
<ball> Do you use DHCP on your wireless LAN?
<foofie> yeah
<foofie> the router assigns IP's
<zoredache> are you sure your work even allows ssh?
<ball> Did you configure your router to consistently hand out the same IP to the desktop, based on its MAC address?
<foofie> ball: yes. I have that local IP reserved for the desktop
<foofie> zoredache: well, as a test, i've logged my laptop on to an unsecured wireless network here at my apartment complex and I can't ssh in
<ball> foofie: did you forward port 22 from your router to the desktop?
<foofie> ball: yes. TCP 22 is forwarded to 10.0.0.2
<ball> Does your WAN IP address wander around, or is that static?
<foofie> i have a dynamic WAN IP, but my router supports reporting to DynDNS, so I have a static hostname
<foofie> (and just to eliminate that as a possibility, i've been doing testing with the IP address instead of the hostname)
<ball> That doesn't eliminate it as a possibility
<foofie> well, i mean it eliminates DynDNS pointing to the wrong IP by accident
<ball> ...anyway, does your modem always give the router the same IP address?
<ball> (and does your "modem" forward port 22 to your router?
<ball> )
<jimisrvrox1> alright foofie....followed the method and everything...still getting ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device when I type ifconfig wlan0 up
<foofie> jimisrvox1: are you sure it's called wlan0?
<jimisrvrox1> yes thats the -m that it gives it
<jimisrvrox1> alias
<foofie> ball: well, i think that the DMZ forwards all traffic to the router regardless, right? and also all traffic on 22 is forwarded to the router (and then the router should forward it to the desktop)
<foofie> jimisrvrox1: are you sudoing that?
<ball> That's not what a dmz does
<foofie> ball: well, as I said, Im not sure what the DMZ does.. i just had a guess
<foofie> :p
<jimisrvrox1> yeah
<ball> I would take your router out of the DMZ and just make sure you're forwarding 22 from the "modem" to the router and then from the router to the desktop.
<jimisrvrox1> you talking about sudo -m
<jimisrvrox1> what I did was su before I did all of that stuff
<foofie> ball: ok. taking router out of the DMZ... restarting modem
<foofie> hrm
<foofie> ok. i took the router out of the DMZ and updated DynDNS
<foofie> still timing out on 22
<ball> is your router getting its WAN IP via DHCP or is it statically assigned?
<foofie> well, the WAN IP is assigned to the modem
<jimisrvrox1> I'll try with my damn usb card tomorrow..im out...laters..appreicate the assistance..
<ball> foofie: *router's* WAN IP address.
<ball> (not Modem's)
<foofie> i don't think the router gets a WAN IP, does it? the modem is assigned one from AT&T, the assigns one to the router, then the router assigns LAN IP's to each computer
<foofie> maybe im just confused
<ball> foofie: you're confused.  So far as the router is concerned, it has a WAN port.  Whether that's physically plugged into a WAN or a LAN is irrelevant so far as it is concerned.
<foofie> ok, you're referring to the ethernet cable that comes from the DSL modem into the router, right?
<ball> Hopefully into the router's WAN port
<foofie> lol yeah
<ball> Good.  How does that port on the router get its IP address?
<foofie> the cable layout is phone line into the dsl modem, ethernet to the router (into the port labeled "internet"), then the desktop plugged into the first lan port
<ball> yes, and...?
<foofie> the dsl modem assigns the router a 192 IP. then the router assignes each computer a 10.0.0.* IP
 * ball nods
<ball> The DSL modem assigns the router a 192.168.n.n address via DHCP or via PPPoE?
<foofie> DHCP
<foofie> but, i have the option to disable DHCP
<ball> okay, and it consistently gets the same IP address?
<ball> yeah, don't disable that unless your "modem" lacks the ability to consistently assign the same IP based on the router's WAN interface's MAC address.
<foofie> i'm looking for something where I can reserve that IP based on the MAC address, but don't see anything
<foofie> the modem only has 1 ethernet port on it, and the DHCP starts at 192.168.1.1, so I'm assuming that the router always gets 192.168.1.1
<ball> That would be strange.
<ball> Oh, and don't "assume".
<foofie> what would be strange?
<ball> what is your modem's IP address (on its computer / LAN port)
<ball> ?
<zoredache> 192.168.1.1 is probably used by the modem
<foofie> to access the modem, i direct firefox to 192.168.1.254
<ball> Well you can't have the same IP address on your modem and your router.
<ball> ugh... okay.
<zoredache> that is strange....
<ball> Ask your router it's WAN IP address.
<foofie> well, i can access the router in either of 2 ways: by directing firefox to 10.0.0.1, or routerlogin.com
<foofie> (the router apparently catches all requests to routerlogin.com and forwards them to the firmware)
<ball> foofie: ...and...?
<hatake_kakashi> charlie-tca__, that update didn't fix the issue at all, it shot right back up to 710+MB
<foofie> the router apparently has 2 IP's? both 192.168.1.1 (to the modem) and 10.0.0.1 to computers behind it
<charlie-tca__> hatake_kakashi: sorry to hear that. sounds like it is time to file a bug on it.
<ball> foofie: yes, that's normal
<foofie> was that what you were asking?
<ball> sort of.
<ball> 1) unplug the router from the modem.  2) plug the desktop directly into the modem.  3) boot the desktop and see whether it gets 192.168.1.1
<hatake_kakashi> charlie-tca__, yeah :/ can't really be buggered though, I just issued kill signal to the process.. if this happens regularly I'm just gonna do a nasty hack via setting up cron daemon to kill it every one hour
<ball> 4) try to ssh into it from the outside world.
<charlie-tca__> hatake_kakashi: That works too
<charlie-tca__> But it is easiest to get fixed when it is reported
<hatake_kakashi> charlie-tca__, better yet, I'll hunt down the service that's restarting this process whenever it gets killed and signal it to stop
<foofie> ball: it got 192.168.1.3
<hatake_kakashi> that second link you sent me had some guy suggesting to use some debugging tool
<charlie-tca__> hatake_kakashi: That would be the best way
<foofie> ball: also, SSH in from outside is not working
<ball> foofie: right, I wouldn't expect it to work if you're forwarding port 22 to 192.168.1.1
<ball> foofie: try turning off the DHCP *server* that's running on the modem.  Assign static IP to the desktop (temporarily) and try again
<ball> ...give it 192.168.1.1
<ball> ...umm... make that 192.168.1.2 and make sure that port 22 is forwarded there.
<foofie> ball: ok
<foofie> the problem just then was that it was still trying to forward 22 to the router..i told it to forward 22 to the desktop, and ssh in from outside worked
<ball> foofie: there you go then.
<charlie-tca__> last upgrade just finished. Going to bed now
<foofie> well, i have to have the router in the equation unfortunately
<foofie> my roommate still has to be able to connect to the LAN
<foofie> ok.. i think i found the part where you can reserve IP's in the modem's firmware
<ball> You're missing the point.
<ball> foofie: ah good, you can reserve them based on MAC address?
<foofie> i think so
<foofie> does "IP Static ARP Entry" sound right?
<foofie> never heard of ARP?
<foofie> has a spot for an IP and for a MAC address, so I'm assuming this is it
<ball> Yes, I've heard of ARP
<foofie> (i meant *I've* never heard of ARP, sorry)
<ball> That's a terrible thing to call it, but perhaps that's what it is.
<ball> Try it.
<foofie> ok.. let me get the modem's MAC
<foofie> err
<ball> NO!
<foofie> the ROUTER's man
<foofie> MAC
<foofie> Router
<foofie> :p
<ball> The router's *WAN* port's MAC address.
<ball> Very important that part.
<ball> If you give it the wrong MAC address, it can't do its job.
<foofie> would the MAC address in question be printed on the bottom of the router perchance?
<foofie> there is a MAC printed on there
<ball> just one?  Eww.  Okay, try it.
<ball> Give it an IP of 192.168.1.128
<ball> ...then you'll know if it worked.
<foofie> so I should plug the router back into the modem beforehand, eh?
<ball> I would set up the modem, switch everything off, reconnect the router to the modem and then power up modem, router and desktop PC in that order.
<ball> wait about ten seconds between each device.
<ball> ...perhaps longer.
<ball> (have to give each device time to boot and configure itself)
<ball> I hope this works.  I have to go to bed.
<ball> I'm an hour overdue.
<foofie> ok
<foofie> sweeeeeeeet
<foofie> it works
<foofie> thank you so very much :D
<ball> Good.  I've done something similar at two other sites.
<ball> ...three, I forgot about one.
<foofie> can you briefly tell me what the DMZ does?
<foofie> i hate to keep you from bed. It's my next stop as well
<foofie> i have to work in 3 hours
<ball> It's a deliberately unsecure host that's theoretically in a space between your Internet and your LAN.  Think of it as a festering wound waiting to infect all your machines.
<foofie> hrm
<foofie> ok
<foofie> i'll ponder on that for a bit
<foofie> well, thank you so much for the assistance
<foofie> i appreciate it
<foofie> I am headed to bed as well
<ball> Least I can do for another Xubuntu person
<ball> Sleep well.
<foofie> you too
<ball> Goodnight everyone
<n2diy> I've setup two keyboard layouts, but I can't figure out how to setup the switcher for them?
<moodog> morning :)
<KrisWillis> Good morning
<KrisWillis> Is anyone familiar with the "Listen" media player? Does it support playing audio from remote mt-daapd servers? I can't find the option anywhere...
<cody-somerville> I'm not sure. There might be a plugin for it.
<cody-somerville> If not, I think rhytmbox does
<KrisWillis> cody-somerville: I can't find anything within the interface about plugins, I only ask as it was on the default install of Xubuntu. I'll drop rhythmbox on there, I know that supports it as I use it on my Ubuntu installs.
<KrisWillis> I'm surprised there isn't any form of community around the project - No IRC, forum, mailing list etc.
<ablomen> KrisWillis, http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/feedback.html
<KrisWillis> ablomen: I meant "Listen" had no obvious community
<ablomen> oh sorry, nvm then :)
<fortherealssj> hey guys!
<fortherealssj> i want to run an nxserver on an xubtunu machine, everthing works except the desktop loading
<fortherealssj> i also tried the custon setting: startxfce4
<fortherealssj> with startxfce4 there is no error but there are just two windows with the "startmenu" and the "taskmenu"
<fortherealssj> (the two windows are shown on the client)
<_Pete_> Hello, I'm having wierd audioproblem: If I play movie with DTS sounds then sound comes ok from my ampfilier but if the sound source is "normal" like mp3 then there's no sound. I'm using kaffeine to test, soundcard is emu10k based and using digital connection betweem card and ampfilier
<_Pete_> earilier everything worked perfect but after some upgrade and reboot started behave like this
<foofie> lo folks
<gorgut> there we go
<gorgut> has anyone installed windowmaker in xubuntu by any chance?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gorgut> TheSheep: any problems?
<gorgut> Also, that was my question :p
<TheSheep> no, thanks for your concerns, I'm fine
<gorgut> no, i meant was there any problems with the install.
<TheSheep> windowmaker doesn't really have anything to break in it
<gorgut> i've never used it, just heard good things from a friend of mine
<TheSheep> it's old
<TheSheep> good, but old
<gorgut> do we have a repo with windowmaker stuff in it?
<TheSheep> !info windowmaker
<ubottu> Package windowmaker does not exist in intrepid
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-7ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 2236 kB, installed size 8420 kB
<gorgut> ahh
<TheSheep> and all other packages that start with wm
<gorgut> ok, cool.
<gorgut> thanks
<gorgut> i take it you like windowmaker?
<gorgut> (at least a little)
<TheSheep> I used it before xfce
<TheSheep> it was one of the best at the time
<TheSheep> cde was nice too...
<gorgut> screenshots on the website look a bit "rudimentary"
<gorgut> but, i suppose that's the concept, eh?
<TheSheep> that's the idea
<TheSheep> the docks/icons take time to get used to
<TheSheep> they work line on osx -- when you start an app, it doesn't appear in the taskbar, but instead the icon changes
<gorgut> my desktop drags with xubuntu for some reason... my laptop however has almost half the processor but runs very smoothly
<TheSheep> disable compositing
<gorgut> well, on my laptop i run compiz with lots of effects, but my desktop just lets xfce manage everything
<gorgut> laptop is 1.6ghz pentium M... desktop is 2.4ghz P4
<gorgut> both with 2gb ram
<TheSheep> if your desktop's graphics card doesn't have hardware acceleretion fr the render x extension, compositing will slow everything down considerably
<progenitus> hello everyone, i have a strange problem. when I use GDM to login to my XFCE session, it loads the network manager applet. However, if I user another login manager (lets say SLIM), it does not. It also does not load the audio tray applet....
<gorgut> i assumed the desktop would run much faster..
<TheSheep> progenitus: how do you start xfce in that other login manager?
<progenitus> xfce4-session
<progenitus> is the command in the inittab
<TheSheep> progenitus: use startxfce4 instead
<progenitus> TheSheep, I found it does not save my taskbar icons and settings using startxfce4 :(
<progenitus> Will try
<progenitus> Be right back
<TheSheep> also, make sure all environment variables are set up, ssh-agent started, etc. -- everything that's done by gdm
<gorgut> TheSheep: makes sense... laptop has  ATI Radeon card... desktop uses crappy onboard intel graphics
<TheSheep> progenitus: that's because your home directory is not set
<TheSheep> progenitus: the HOME environment variable
<progenitus> <=== Xfce noob alert :)
<progenitus> Any clue where to find the config file?
<TheSheep> progenitus: if you are a noob, then use gdm
<progenitus> I like GDM, but I want to learn XFCE. I prefer the speed
<TheSheep> the config files for gdm sit mostly in /etc/X11/gdm
<TheSheep> and xsession
<progenitus> Ill be right back with an update :)
<gorgut> TheSheep: my desktop doesn't have an AGP slot.. what are my chances of finding a decent PCI card?
<TheSheep> gorgut: no idea, but why don't you just disable compositing and have fast desktop with slightly fewer effects?
<gorgut> TheSheep: well, that's what I'm going to do.. just looking at options :)
<progenitus> Well, it did not work :(
<infostat> can someone help me with setting special chmod settings?
<infostat> i woudl like user1 to save files with tags user1:group1
<infostat> not user1:user1
<infostat> how do i accomplish this?
<charlie-tca> Go into 'users and groups', define the group you want user1 in instead of group "user1". It is setup now that the user and group are the same name
<infostat> users cannot be in more than 1 group?
<infostat> i woudl liek to set a folder's ownership as xxxx:group1
<infostat> and whoever that belong sto group1 to be able to open, execute within that folder
<infostat> and if they were to modify a file through a program such as quickbooks
<infostat> it would automatically save under the :group1 ownership
<infostat> but user1 belongs to group1, group2, and group3
<charlie-tca> Sure they can, but each user is associated with a group. I have done that before, just by changing/adding groups.
<charlie-tca> If all users belong to xxx:group1, they have rights to do what ever the permissions are set for.
<charlie-tca> The system uses gid numbers to know which group a user's permissions come from. If the group is higher than 1000, and all users are assigned to
<charlie-tca> only one group higher than 1000, that is the permissions they will have.
<infostat> how do i check for these gid numbers?
<charlie-tca> They will still be in other groups, less than 1000, but those are different use
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Users and Groups -> unlock; Manager groups
<charlie-tca> will show the gid for any group
<infostat> i see
<infostat> thanks for that info charlie
<charlie-tca> When you add a user, you can decide what user group to place them in.
<gorgut> lo folks
<zoredache_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<gorgut> how goes?
<jordi_> hi everyone
<gorgut> lo
<jordi_> i'm trying to install xubuntu on a very old laptop, pentium II 233mhz and 128MB of memory
<jordi_> is it suitable for this old computer?
<jordi_> or you would recommend other distro's?
<jordi_> thanks
<zoredache> jordi_: with some effort, you might get it running, but your systems is below the reccomended specs
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<zoredache> you might need to look at something like dsl or puppy
<jordi_> i see...
<jordi_> the thing is that i haven't been able to install it cause it freezes
<jordi_> ubottu: i'll have a look at that link , thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoredache> if you want to attempt the install, you will have to use the alternate installer cd
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zoredache> the livecd requires 192mb
<jordi_> zoredache: if that doesn't work i'll try puppy, thanks
<jordi_> oh, i see
<zoredache> you might also want to see if you can beg, borrow, or steal more ram.  if you could get it up to 256mb you would probably could get going
<jordi_> well... i though of that... but i don't even know where i could get ram for that machine
<jordi_> maybe on the internet, i don't know
<n2diy> I'm having issues between my monitor and VGA card after install, the splash screen is crystal clear, but when X starts, the screen is AFU?
<gorgut> what kinda afu?
<n2diy> gorgut: the screen goes dimmer, lots of horz. streaks and two mouse pointers appear, with the ghost pointer to the left of the real pointer. The horz. scan rate is to high.
<gorgut> sounds like maybe a problem with your xorg.conf
<gorgut> n2diy: looking through my config files. one sec :)
<n2diy> ok
<woodefec> hi
<woodefec> is there a way i can use polish letters typing ALT + A (for instance)?
<woodefec> i cannot set it
<woodefec> i have got an international normal keyboard
<woodefec> never bothered on suse, was no problem, always nice polish letters. here on xubuntu they dont work
<gorgut> woodefec: try looking at xfce menu> settings> settings manager then at keyboard and then the settings tab
<gorgut> woodefec: try changing the layout in there maybe
<gorgut> n2diy: not sure about your monitor issue The way the xorg.conf is configured must have changed since I had to fiddle with it last. Do you know the specs for your monitor?
<woodefec> gorgut, thank you
<woodefec> i tried this options, dont help
<n2diy> gorgut: no, I need to look the specs up. I found the dpkg command to reconfigure X, and I ran it here for a test, and I had a fatal error inserting the battery from the acpi.ko module. Why is my desktop concerned about batteries?
<gorgut> no idea. I wasn't aware xorg did anything with that
<Artelus> Hey
<gorgut> what's up
<Artelus> I accidently disabled my desktop or something...
<Artelus> how do i get it back?
<gorgut> what do you mean?
<Artelus> I went into the system monitor and killed something called "X desktop" or x server or something and now my desktop is gone
<gorgut> ok
<Artelus> and i can't get it back even if i restart my computer.... >_>
<gorgut> one sec
<gorgut> try startxfce4
<Artelus> alright
<Artelus> thanks :)
<Artelus> I'll try that.
<Artelus> Yeah
<Artelus> that didn't work
<Artelus> >_>!!
<Artelus> This is so stupid!
<Artelus> What did i do?
<gorgut> not sure
<gorgut> what error did you get?
<Artelus> Nothing happened
<gorgut> nothing at all?
<Artelus> just tell me how do get my desktop icons and wallpaper back
<Artelus> yes, nothing
<gorgut> ok. what happens when you hit Alt+Ctrl+F7?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop'
<TheSheep> or just go to settings, desktop settings, and tick 'let xfce manage my desktop'
<gorgut> ohh. obviously i misunderstood :p
<gorgut> makes sense now
<lesshaste> what is the xubuntu equivalent of system->preferences->sound
<lesshaste> I can't seem to find it
<Artelus1> What the hell just happened?
<Artelus1> I pressed ALT CTRL F7
<Artelus1> and the screen went back
<Artelus1> it said disabling firewall
<Artelus1> and it just HUNG.
<Artelus1> with the black screen
<Artelus1> so i restarted it
<Artelus1> then it wouldn't load for like...5 minutes
<lesshaste> I am trying to follow "4. Open System/Preferences/Sound. In the Devices section, ensure that all "Sound playback" options are set to Autodetect. Set the "Sound capture" item to "PulseAudio". Close the application when you're finished."
<Artelus1> then it loaded and restarted by itself
<Artelus1> And now i log in, and my DESKTOp is still gone
<TheSheep> generally, alt+ctrl+f1 f2, etc. swtches between virtual consoles
<Artelus1> so someone explain to me, what could i have POSSIBLY have done
<Artelus1> to mess up my computer?
<TheSheep> lesshaste: that's for ubuntu, right?
<lesshaste> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> lesshaste: xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio by default
<Artelus1> -.-
<Artelus1> useless.
<lesshaste> from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<lesshaste> TheSheep, oh... am I making a terrible mistake?? I just got to point 3
<TheSheep> artelus1: patience, grasshopper
<lesshaste> and am trying to do point 4
<TheSheep> lesshaste: of what?
<TheSheep> lesshaste: what are you doing?
<lesshaste> TheSheep, Part A: Common instructions (Hardy & Intrepid)
<Artelus1> Arrgh!
<lesshaste> TheSheep, on that website
<Artelus1> it still doesn't work -.-
<lesshaste> I following the first three steps already
<TheSheep> Artelus1: calm down
<Artelus1> How do i get my desktop back? T_T
<TheSheep> Artelus1: can you log in in the text mode?
<Artelus1> text mode...?
<Artelus1> what is that?
<lesshaste> oh dear
<TheSheep> there are several virtual terminals, most of them text terminals, swtched with alt+ctrl+f1, f2, f3, etc. your graphical environment is usually started on the 7th one
<TheSheep> lesshaste: what website? I just came...
<TheSheep> Artelus1: now, if you press alt+ctrl+f1, you should see a text prompt for login
<TheSheep> Artelus1: you should be able to log in there,, and do text commands
<Artelus1> alright
<Artelus1> I think i just did that
<TheSheep> Artelus1: for example, the command 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' should restart the graphical environment
<Artelus1> Well, how do i make xfdesktop startup?
<TheSheep> Artelus1: can you describe hwat you see exactly? you log in in the graphical prompt, yes?
<TheSheep> Artelus1: can you see the panels?
<TheSheep> Artelus1: or just blank screen?
<Artelus1> Huh?
<Artelus1> it's just a blank screen
<ChrisInFrost> xubuntu rocks!
<Artelus1> -.-!
<TheSheep> Artelus1: but after you get the login prompt?
<Artelus1> ?
<Artelus1> What do you want me to do?
<TheSheep> Artelus1: I'm trying to guess what is your situation first
<Artelus1> Ok...?
<TheSheep> Artelus1: when you power on your computer, do you get to the login screen?
<Artelus1> I don't understand what you're talking about
<Artelus1> yeah
<Artelus1> I get the login screen for ubuntu
<TheSheep> ok
<Artelus1> if i log in with gnome it's normal
<Artelus1> but if i log in with xfce the desktop is not there
<TheSheep> blue screen? or black?
<TheSheep> or orange?
<Artelus1> Huh?
<Artelus1> It's just a login screen.
<TheSheep> after the login screen
<Artelus1> blue screen
<Artelus1> The top panel works
<Artelus1> just not the desktop
<Artelus1> the panels are there
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> then just go to applications->settings->desktop settings
<TheSheep> and click on the 'let xfce manage my desktop' checkbox
<TheSheep> your desktop should appear
<TheSheep> let me know if it worked
<gorgut> heh
<gorgut> guess it worked?
<Artelus> Alright
<Artelus> that works
<Artelus> but when I log out and back in, it disappears, and I have to do that again
<Artelus> Also, it says I need to save my session
<Artelus> how do i do that?
<TheSheep> you can check a checkbox 'save my session' when logging out
<TheSheep> but I usually just delete the old saved sessions and it works
<Artelus> Oh
<TheSheep> they are in ~/.cache/sessions/
<Artelus> Then I've been saving my sessions
<Artelus> So how do I make my desktop start up with my session?
<TheSheep> yeah, you must have saved your session without desktop
<TheSheep> deleting the files in ~/.cache/sessions should help
<Artelus> alright
<Artelus> letme try
<Artelus> Alright
<Artelus> it works :) thanks
<TheSheep> sorry for the initial confusion
<Artelus> letme try restarting though....something's weird about it
<TheSheep> make sure you have free space in your home dir
#xubuntu 2009-03-14
<AlexPersimmon> hi there
<AlexPersimmon> is there any GUI for wifi in xubuntu?
<AlexPersimmon> I mean actual usage, not driver installation
<gorgut> yes
<gorgut> do you see the 2 computers at the top of the screen?
<AlexPersimmon> :)
<AlexPersimmon> anything more advanced?
<gorgut> well, when you click on it, do you see a list of wireless networks?
<AlexPersimmon> like removal of redundant networks, any options?
<gorgut> not sure :)
<AlexPersimmon> ok thanks
<theocl> Hello. I've installed xubuntu, upgraded to 8.04 and experiencing both 1) no sound (old SB16 card was working in this install after changes to alsa-base) and 2) Totem Movieplayer error "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file." I'm new to IRC and happy to receive helpful comment.
<cajun> i just installed xubuntu on an old laptop that had window millenium on it. after restarting, there is no top panel with menus.  how do i bring them back?
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<cajun> what can i do to make sure it comes back the next time i boot up?
<charlie-tca> when you log out, make sure "save session" is checked
<cajun> thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> theocl: did you get any errors during the upgrade?
<theocl> charlie-tca: none
<charlie-tca> It may not have applied all the updates. I would open a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<charlie-tca> That will apply any updates not done. Then restart the system. Sometimes it works.
<theocl> ﻿charlie-tca: done - on this system, so will say thanks and get back after reboot
<charlie-tca> If it still doesn't work, come on back
<theocl> thanks
<theocl> charlie-tca: no messages, same issues i'm afraid. I don't know what specifically I did to get the card working once  but added an option line for the SB to alsa-base which is not there now. To copy a file into modprobe.d directory, do I delete the original first? (I have backups).
<theocl> My windows habits are dying hard.
<spikku> Where's the default terminal located?  ex: /usr/bin/terminal
<charlie-tca> /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<spikku> charlie-tca: Thank you! :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cajun> what is a command to restart?
<cajun> the panel won't let me restart from the menu
<spikku> cajun: ctrl+alt+F1
<spikku> Then you'll have a non-GUI termina;
<spikku> Then `reboot`
<spikku> or `init 0`
<dkkong> I"m having problems with my computer's resolution. It detects my resolution wrong and has a 0 refresh rate, since reconfiguring xserver-xorg isn't an option, what can I do?
<OSO> Quick question - which version of Xfce will be used on Xubuntu 9.04?
<durt> 4.6
<OSO> That's great. Thanks for help
<Mood> is 4.6 worth the upgrade?
<Gadu> hey, i'm trying to customize my xubuntu livecd for on-the-go (and showing off) using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Gadu> however, i can't seem to find the config files for default desktop background and customizing panel
<Gadu> could someone point me to the directory these files would be located?
<Hancok>  hi, how can i access ext3 file system on windows xp?
<R1cochet> i think u need a driver
<Hancok> which one
<Hancok> iam using kubuntu. how can i know on which port is my modem connected?
<jurismm> Hi! I removed from system-> services GDM manager And now I don't know how to enable it. I login in command line, enter startx, get another console, write firefox to start firefox and now what? Thank You!
<gumpert345> hi is there a easy to use and install vnc server for xubuntu you would recommend?
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gumpert345> yes, but I heard about some problems with vino, tightvnc with xubuntu, I hoped someone got a server up and running, and give me advice which one to choose, I can do the rest myself
<vignesh> Hi
<vignesh> How Do I quickly add application shortcuts to the panel
<vignesh> I am not able to right click on an application in the menu and add it to the panel
<gabbsmo> Hi, I cant set the screenres. to 1024x768, the option is not avaible. How do I fix this?
<b4|hraban> Hi, I am using an ATi Radeon 9600 with proprietary drivers and I am seeing two Xorg processes. A little googling suggests that the proprietary ATi drivers are at fault (apparently since 2007). Now, I don't really care about how many processes there are, it's just that I am /very/ low on RAM :)
<b4|hraban> 512 MB, to be exact. so, I tried to check out if they are sharing memory or actually both allocate 350MB separately. http://pastebin.com/d4debf3af
<b4|hraban> does that pmap output suggest that they are sharing their memory (save those 10 and 5 MBs)?
<gabbsmo> Hi, I cant set the screenres. to 1024x768, the option is not avaible. How do I fix this?
<durt> !resolution | gabbsmo
<ubottu> gabbsmo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<familie> why is the font type in all my applications like firefox, mousepad, xchat, etc so big?
<familie> it seems bigger then fontsize 9
<knome> nothing should be 9 by default.
<familie> configuration manager > userinterface : font = SANS 9
<familie> if I change that to lets say font size 12, then all the menu fonts get bigger as axpectde, but one can clearly see that the menu fonts for the applications mentioned before are bigger then the fonts used in my taskbars
<knome> familie, i'm not sure but there might be some limitations on certain elements.
<familie> its not realy a limitation, its always bigger, no matter what my setting is
<familie> so if I make my settign smaller so that the menu font is to my liking than i can't read the text in my taskbars anymore
<familie> kind of anoying :-s
<familie> ok different question: why is energie management a user preference and not a system preference?
<familie> I don't want my users to be able to set th epreferences so that the computer goes to sleep after 2 minutes
<familie> is this the wrong channel for these kind of questions? :-s
<user1> what is the package name for restricted codecs. mp3 etc. i think its kubuntu restricted extras. need the exact name and repo containing it. 2. i think there is a problem in konqueror offline and online mode. you know hoe to get there ?
<charlie-tca> user1: If you are using Xubuntu, it is xubuntu-restricted-extras, If you are using Kubuntu, you should ask on #kubuntu
<user1> charlie-tca:  which repo?
<charlie-tca> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<brandonban6> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brandonban6> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<brandonban6> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charlie-tca> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<charlie-tca> hey, brandonban6
<charlie-tca> just thought I would throw that into your mix
<brandonban6> hi charlie-tca thanks........i can get flash to work for some reasons, trying to decide if it is a video card issue or flash problem
<charlie-tca> flash problem
<charlie-tca> almost always
<charlie-tca> adobe maintains tight control of the code, so it is real hard to get it working with everything
<brandonban6> yeah, i've noticed :)
<brandonban6> brb reboot
<brandonban6> ahh, so frustrating
 * brandonban6 takes deep breath
<brandonban6> second issue, ATI Radeon X300 will not load the ATI/AMD FGLRX driver.
<brandonban6> and flash continues to fail on me
<btQuark_> any idea if there's a way to get xubuntu 4.6 on intrepidß
<btQuark_> ?
<btQuark_> hello all :D
<brandonban6> hi btQuark_
<btQuark_> or install the betas from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Intrepid/Xfce4.6 paralell to your stable xfce
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> install Xfce 4.6 from the ppa
<btQuark_> which ppa?
<btQuark_> i just found xubuntu-dev which keeps some horrid 4.5beta stuff
<charlie-tca> Get it here: https://launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci/+archive/ppa . File the bugs against it on http://bugzilla.xfce.org/ .
<charlie-tca> Follow the instructions to add it to your sources: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<charlie-tca> Install it in a tty using ctrl+alt+f2, log in, type "sudo apt-get update", hit enter. When that finishes, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", hit enter.
<charlie-tca> Restart your computer, if it doesn't work, run the upgrade again.
<btQuark_> i am actually quite curious to see what the 4.6 can do
<btQuark_> ...installing...
<btQuark_> update to 4.6 seems to have worked flawless
<btQuark_> xfce 4.6 looks nice :D
<charlie-tca> Using it is even nicer
<Artelus> Can someone help me?
<Artelus> I just fucked up my browser -.-
<Artelus> how do i fix firefox? >_>
<Artelus> anyone there who can personally help me?
<frette> I guess a bit more info would help ;p
<Artelus> Well noone seems to be here o.o
<Artelus> alright so, i tried updating flash
<Myrtti> Artelus: firefox -safe-mode
<Artelus> but doing that seemed to mess it up even more
<Artelus> I downloaded the flash at adobe.com and installed that
<Artelus> and then all the flash stopped working, what the hell!?
<Artelus> So I uninstalled it, and it still isn't working
<Artelus> then I stupidly uninstalled firefox, so how the hell can I get it back?
<btQuark_> flash is evil
<Artelus> I tried searching firefox but all it gives me as a damn tar package
<Artelus> I looked it up in add/remove and there's like 100 firefox's
<btQuark_> -> aptitude install firefox something
<Artelus> like...Firefox branding, Web browser
<Artelus> Why can't this be simple?
<Artelus> 0-.-!!!
<Artelus> alright...installing
<Artelus> MAN i HATe flash.
<btQuark_> dont use it
<Artelus> Why is the only program that can make flash files cost like...600 dollars
<Artelus> and flash doesn't work. PERIOD
<Artelus> and how does uninstalling flash fuck up everything in your browser?!
<knome> !language | Artelus
<ubottu> Artelus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> please calm down.
<Myrtti> Artelus: you can start off from clean slate by renaming the hidden .mozilla directory in your home.
<Myrtti> Artelus: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup
<Artelus> mv: cannot stat `/root/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<Artelus> hold on...nvm
<frette> lol
<Artelus> Ok, can someone help me fix flash? >_>!!!
<Artelus> I just need to get this thing over with so i can move on with my life
<Artelus> how do i get flash to work? I just don't understand any of this
<frette> just install the package flashplugin-nonfree...
<Artelus> I did
<Artelus> it doesn't show up in firefox...
<Artelus> and it says it's already installed
<Artelus> but it STILL doesn't show up on the list...
<frette> it's called shockwave flash in firefox
<Artelus> The only thing I see is SWFdec SWF player
<Artelus> It's not there....even though it says instaled
<Artelus> "Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is already installed"
<Artelus> I click "Ok" and "Finish" and nothing changes
<Artelus> Wellll...?
<btQuark_> Artelus: you should maybe think about either a little bit of rtfm or of windows or of crapple
<Artelus> Huh? o.o
<frette> hehe
<Artelus> -.-
<Artelus> Well i got nothing
<Artelus> I guess my computer someone developed AI and won't let me move on with my life, hehe
<TheSheep> Artelus: don't install it with firefox, install it with synaptic or apt-get
<TheSheep> Artelus: uninstall it now, with purge, and install again
<Artelus> That's what I did
<Artelus> I installed it with apt-get
<Ashliee> Hi all.
<Ashliee> I have xubuntu installed a comptuer, and there are old windows files on it too, but on a seperate part of the computer.  Is there a way to view those easily in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !ntfs | Ashliee
<ubottu> Ashliee: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ashliee> Thanks I will open that
<Ashliee> I'm surprised, it doesn't look like there is an option somewhere in the settings to just do this.
<Ashliee> and downloading that script failed
<Ashliee> so 0 for 2 today
<Ashliee> --2009-03-14 15:21:06--  http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<Ashliee> Resolving media.ubuntu-nl.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<Ashliee> wget: unable to resolve host address `media.ubuntu-nl.org'
<Ashliee> i know i've seen it in the file system file manager before
<Ashliee> dont remember how it got there
<TheSheep> Artelus: what script?
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> just do it manually
<Ashliee> i was able to do it with a manual 'mount' but that just seems messy :P
<Ashliee> any way to communicate to a windows share?
<TheSheep> it's just a one-off thing
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ashliee> my goal is to take everything off that windows partition and move it to another computer
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !smb
<SiDi> Ashliee: check for the file /etc/fstab for mounting drives
<SiDi> you just have to add a line there in order to have your partitions automatically mounted
<Ashliee> maybe it would be easier to share the mounted folder on the linux machine?
<Ashliee> can windows access linux shares?
 * SiDi officially hates Ctrl+W
<SiDi> What are you trying to do exactly, Ashliee ?
<SiDi> You got an external HDD that you wanna share over your network ?
<Ashliee> noooo
<Ashliee> I have a computer that has xubuntu on it, and an old windows partition too
<Ashliee> the old windows partition doesn't even boot.. but all the files are still there
<Ashliee> i want to move all those onto another networked computer
<Ashliee> it's like 40 gigs
<SiDi> I see
<Ashliee> is there a way to use "mount" to mount the windows share?
<SiDi> I personally advise using nautilus for accessing samba network :)
<SiDi> I think there is, but i dont know how. :P Nautilus does it automatically
<Ashliee> is there a way to do this without having to download and install 8 different things?
<frette> there is no need for samba, it's just a dual boot machine, one single PC
<frette> just wanted to make that clear
<SiDi> frette: not if Ashliee wants to transfer the files to another PC on the network :p
<Ashliee> can't i just do MOUNT \\remote_machine\folder /mnt/media/shared
<Ashliee> or something like that?
<frette> well, he needs to acces the files to share first :p
<Ashliee> or share folders on the linux machine and let the winodws one access it?
<SiDi> frette: that's already done ;P
<frette> ah, k, sry, nvm
<Ashliee> i already did mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<SiDi> Ashliee: i think there is a way to mount it but i absolutely dont know how, i just use nautilus (gnome's file explorer) for that
<SiDi> it includes a very simple way for accessing windows shared folders
<SiDi> acceeding*
<Ashliee> i wish i had a 40 gig USB drive but i dont :P
<SiDi> It's more simple to do it via network than to put it on an external HDD imho :P
<Ashliee> think i got it
<Ashliee> mount -t smbfs -o username=winntuser,password=mypassword //windowsserver/sharename /mnt/win
<Ashliee> taken from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/access-windows-shares-from-linux/
<SiDi> Oo
<SiDi> nice :P
<frette> gz
<SiDi> bookmarking
<SiDi> bookmarking
<frette> and pressing the wrong shortcut again I guess ;p
 * SiDi hates webchats.
<frette> SiDi, lol
<Ashliee> I'm in mibbit
<SiDi> seriously :(
<SiDi> me too :P
<Ashliee> i dont like the newer mirc versions
<Ashliee> and i dont irc much these days
<SiDi> i hate clicking on a link by accident, or pressing ctrl+w instead of shift+w
<Ashliee> so it just sort of fell by the wayside
<SiDi> i'm a big fan of xchat and irssi :P
<_Pete_> so why dont you use them?
<SiDi> Err, i'm on a proxified network
<SiDi> and i dont have any serv for tunneling
<_Pete_> right
<Ashliee> you guys ever played LORD before?
<SiDi> What's that ?
<Ashliee> an old BBS Door
<_Pete_> exactly?
<learningitnow> hiya
<SiDi> hiya to you too
<learningitnow> might anyone be able to help me with configuring texmaker? http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/
<SiDi> Whats the error you're having while configuring ?
<SiDi> (btw there's lyx in the repo :p)
<learningitnow> ! DVI file can't be opened.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<learningitnow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095633&highlight=texmaker
<Myrtti> I distantly remember setting it to just do pdf's
<learningitnow> oh hey Myrtti (I replied back at #ubuntu)
<Myrtti> noted
<learningitnow> still a little issue, think I should manually compile the .tex file with terminal?
<Myrtti> that's a start
<learningitnow> I'll try that now
<Myrtti> if it works on the terminal then you know the problem is with texmaker, not tex itself
<learningitnow> yeah, must be something with the program paths or something
<learningitnow> http://amath.colorado.edu/documentation/LaTeX/basics/steps/help_latex.html --> is this how you do it?
<SiDi> you just gotta cd to the folder, type "latex filename"
<SiDi> and it makes the dvi
<SiDi> there also is pdflatex and htmlatex if i remember well
<Myrtti> latex2html
<Myrtti> well, that's one of the programs to do html
<Myrtti> there's others as well
<learningitnow> okay
<learningitnow> I think I'm doing it wrong
<learningitnow> latex tex.tex
<learningitnow> ... can someone walk me through it?
<learningitnow> (like from beginning commands and all?)
<learningitnow> (wow, xubuntu is so much more quite from ubuntu)
<SiDi> its that
<SiDi> we have 70-80 people
<SiDi> most of us idling or on other chans
<learningitnow> k
<SiDi> they have 1300-1500 users :)
<learningitnow> can you give me the commands for compiling a latex file step by step?
<SiDi> latex tex.tex will make tex.dvi
<learningitnow> so
<learningitnow> latex tex.tex
<SiDi> do it several times, it sometimes never several compilations in order to make the table of contents complete
<learningitnow> (I'll do it 3 more times)
<SiDi> :P
<learningitnow> alright, I think somethings wrong with my latex install in general
<learningitnow> *no pages of output?*
<SiDi> What's happening ?
<SiDi> send me your .tex file
<learningitnow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095633&highlight=texmaker
<learningitnow> thats my forum post
<learningitnow> (on 2 different computers right now, and chatting on IRC with Xubuntu Live CD via mibbit.com) -- Ubuntu computer (whic has less ram and processing power) has texmaker
<SiDi> Well, try with your other PC, and try as PDF aswell
<SiDi> It could also come from an error on your file
<SiDi> but seeing the error i doubt its the latter one :P
<learningitnow> ah, how should I make the file?
<learningitnow> (other PC running a live cd build -- really love install space, remember ;) )
<SiDi> pdflatex file.tex
<learningitnow> alright, I'll try that now
<learningitnow> SiDi: i've updated the forum posts with logfiles of latex tex.tex and pdflatex tex.tex
<SiDi> Can you give me the link again ?
<SiDi> I kinda Ctrl+W'd all my tabs T.T''
<learningitnow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095633&highlight=texmaker -- lol it's fine
<SiDi> Whats the last line of your latex doc ?
<learningitnow> 1 moment
<learningitnow> SiDi: nothing in particular: \end{document}
<SiDi> Well, i googled a little and "no pages of output" means there's been a compiling error, and thus the file cant be rendered
<rent0n> hi
<SiDi> you have something wrong or missing in your file
<SiDi> hello rent0n
<learningitnow> hiya
<learningitnow> hm
<learningitnow> alright, so lets try a blank document?
<R1cochet> hey whats the "better" hdd format over ext3?
<Myrtti> put a section and some text on it?
<SiDi> Good idea
<SiDi> ext4, R1cochet
<learningitnow> alright,
<learningitnow> 1 moment
<learningitnow> let's start:
<learningitnow> :: \documentclass{article}
<R1cochet> SiDi: theres was a different one i was thinking of thats not ext#
<SiDi> btrfs ?
<SiDi> it's in dev currently, meant to replace ext4
<learningitnow> \begin{document}
<learningitnow> (since I'm still learning latex -- whats a good way to put lorem ipsum in it?)
<R1cochet> hmmm nope, sorry, i know im not much help
<R1cochet> its out as we speak
<SiDi> learningitnow: make yourself an empty latex document with just a chapter and some text, and save it as a model
<SiDi> avoids having to remember everything
<SiDi> R1cochet: zfs ?
<SiDi> R1cochet: either, open gparted and watch the names of FS there :P
<learningitnow> SiDi (sorry... I dunno how to do that [-_-])
<learningitnow> I was gonna read a tutorial to learn from scratch, but my texmaker install couldn't generate PDF files -- so I'm hear now ...
<SiDi> I always directly compiled by hand, and wrote my files with gedit
<R1cochet> i think that was it zfs, heard its better than ext3 but u need to do something b4 u can install xubuntu on a zfs drive?
<SiDi> gedit has a latex plugin
<SiDi> R1cochet: no idea. I always used ext2/3
<R1cochet> SiDi: is ext3 that much better than ext2?
<SiDi> R1cochet: yes
<R1cochet> ok
<SiDi> http://www.2shared.com/file/5082426/3ff5fca1/RezTorrentChap1tar.html learningitnow tell me if this compiles
<SiDi> learningitnow: you might require the whole texlive suit tho, i use a ton of plugins :P
<SiDi> !fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs
<SiDi> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<learningitnow> BLEHH [-___-]
<learningitnow> it was how I did my fomatting
<learningitnow> \documentclass{article} \begin{document} hiya \end{document} works
<SiDi> hehe :)
<learningitnow> wait
<learningitnow> that means
<SiDi> R1cochet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<SiDi> R1cochet: atm you should use ext3. You can go for ext4 if you want, once jaunty is out.
<learningitnow> there's something wrong with texmaker's quick setup http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/doc.html#SECTION1
<learningitnow> \documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{article} \usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc} \usepackage{ucs} \author{} \begin{document}  \end{document}
<SiDi> should mail them then :)
<SiDi> it seems ok to me
<learningitnow> what's wrong with that ... -- ohh ... \userpackage[utf8x] --> I don't think that'll work?
<SiDi> you're probably missing latex plugins such as inputenc
<SiDi> you should install the whole texlive thingy
<SiDi> "sudo apt-get install texlive-full" but it takes a lot of space ;P
<SiDi> now if you dont mind, i'm leaving :) good night people
<learningitnow> wait
<learningitnow> waitttt
<learningitnow> nooo
<rent0n> ;D
<learningitnow> okay ...
<learningitnow> DVI -> PS doesn't work [-_-]
<learningitnow> clear
<learningitnow> okay
<learningitnow> I need an opinion
<learningitnow> I've got a Compaq Deskpro EN 1.0 GHz 384MB machine right now; I'm running Ubuntu intrepid
<learningitnow> once Jaunty is released, should I upgrade to Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<learningitnow> (XFCE 4.6 is indeed quite impressive to me)
<rent0n> Well on a 384 MB machine i would prefer xubuntu
<Happy-Dude> so, xubuntu or ubuntu on that old machine?
<Happy-Dude> (changed names -- refreshed cache)
<Happy-Dude> yeah, thats what I'm saying too
<Happy-Dude> but Ubuntu doesn't run terribly on that either
<Happy-Dude> it might just be Firefox (since I mostly browse like 10+ tabs at 1 moment)
<rent0n> yes but xubuntu is much better on slow machine in my opinion
<rent0n> i run xubuntu on a 2GB RAM laptop
<Happy-Dude> (and also on fast machines ;) )
<Happy-Dude> I'm running a LiveCD on my main PC
<rent0n> Xubuntu is grat for modern machines but it's great for old PC (much better than ubuntu)
<Ashliee> DOS 6 ftw
<rent0n> Anyways for example i run a minimal Ubuntu + Openbox on a 256 MB laptop
<Happy-Dude> alright, how do I upgrade, with all my packages/ files intact? (any precautions and stuff like that?)
<rent0n> and that's great
<Happy-Dude> would this be the way to do it ? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<rent0n> If i were you i will install a freshly new xubuntu jaaunty jackalope
<rent0n> anyways that's an alternative
<rent0n> do  that before upgrading
<Happy-Dude> rent0n: if I were to do a *fresh* install, how would I retain my packages and such?
<Happy-Dude> (like, settings, files, etc?)
<rent0n> I think there's not an happy way to do that
<rent0n> You can just make a backup of files and of your home folder
<Happy-Dude> so, I believe upgrade would be the way to go, no?
<rent0n> and then add them to the freshly installed xubuntu jaunty
<Happy-Dude> (how do I backup a list of my packages?)
<rent0n> ph yes
<rent0n> there's a way i know
<rent0n> but i can't remember it
<rent0n> maybe google can help you that way
<rent0n> chech thid out: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-reinstall-all-of-currently-installed-packages-in-fresh-ubuntu-install.html#more-936
<rent0n> Happy-Dude?
<Happy-Dude> ah that works
<Happy-Dude> (was backing it up)
<Happy-Dude> thou
<Happy-Dude> wait, nvm let me try it first
<Happy-Dude> (installing tetex-full like SiDi said to)
<Happy-Dude> so synaptic markings backup will have ot wait
<Happy-Dude> how is XFCE 4.6 compared to the latest GNOME?
<Happy-Dude> rent0n: might there be a way I can just upgrade with the Jaunty CD ? (since I do have quite a few file settings and such)
<rent0n> Uhm i don't know i'm sorry
<rent0n> I'm not so expert in upgrading
<rent0n> anyway you've got 2 possibilites
<rent0n> 1. Backup data, home folder and packages
<rent0n> then install xubuntu jaunty
<rent0n> 2. Upgrade to jaunty, remove gnome and install xfce
<rent0n> 3. remove gnome, install xfce and upgrade to jaunty
<rent0n> ;)
<Happy-Dude> I think path 3 might be the best for me
<Happy-Dude> but
<Happy-Dude> path 1 will yeild the best results; think I might just write my settings on paper :D ?
<rent0n> that's hard to restore =)
<Happy-Dude> tough luck, I guess (FEBE for firefox got this covered, my firewall is firestarter)
<Happy-Dude> ermmm ... I dunno, now that I'm looking at my apps
<Happy-Dude> as of now, waiting for jaunty, upgrade, uninstall gnome, install xfce
<Ashliee> does mandrake even exist anymore?  and does it still use kde?
<rent0n> Now the call it Mandrivia
<Ashliee> ah
<Happy-Dude> Mandriva is commercial, no?
<rent0n> uhm?
<rent0n> what do you mean?
<rent0n> I dunno.
<rent0n> I know for ure you can use it exactly like you use ubuntu on your desktop/laptop
<Happy-Dude> question: how do I clear my apt-get cache? sudo apt-get clear/autoremove/purge/clean?
<rocko> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/03/google-begins-behavioral-targeting-ad-program
<TheSheep> rocko: wrong channel
<rocko> whoops
<rocko> sorry
<arktvrvs> how can i put the xfce menu in the desktop-right-click instead of up on the top panel?
<TheSheep> arktvrvs: in desktop settings
<TheSheep> arktvrvs: you can have both
<arktvrvs> oohh whew.. excellent
<arktvrvs> thanks
<Gadu> ﻿hey, i'm trying to customize my xubuntu livecd for on-the-go (and showing off) using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Gadu> ﻿however, i can't seem to find the config files for default desktop background and customizing panel
<Gadu> ﻿could someone point me to the directory these files would be located?
#xubuntu 2009-03-15
<Ish> hey hey hey
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Ish> We're a friendly bunch! Happy to help with any of your questions!
<forces> :P
<forces> xubuntu rocks!
<Ish> it does, i'm using it right now, and i can't stop smiling
<forces> xubuntu makes me feel so happy, free and fast
<Ish> I Can ride a bike again!
<forces> kde4 rlz!!(?)
<Ish> hypothetically, if i log into a router that was set to the default settings, what's the best thing i could do? other than upgrade their firmware for them
<Ish> and believe me, the firmware will be upgraded for them before i'm done, i hope to get that bored with this
<zoredache> it depends on what you mean by 'router', a consumer broadband device, or something that you might find in your isp...    I strongly suggest you don't do anything to a computer that you don't own
<zoredache> or any other piece of network equipment
<Ish> ;)
<zoredache> it is almost certainly illegal, impolite, and stupid
<Ish> but i love you
<Ish> are you a cop? you have to tell me if you are
<zoredache> are you sure about that?  Are you completely sure, that in every possible jurisdition that a cop must identify themselves?
<zoredache> it doesn't really matter. this is off-topic...  ask somewhere else
<Ish> where's the off topic xubuntu?
<Ish> and i don't think a cop EVER has to say he's a cop, that's just something that the internet and television lies about
<cody-somerville> Ish, #xubuntu-offtopic
<Ish> any idea why the max speed for my dvd-burner has a max speed for the dvd-rw of 2x, but only burns at .6x?
<Gadu> ﻿﻿hey, i'm trying to customize my xubuntu livecd for on-the-go (and showing off) using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Gadu> ﻿however, i can't seem to find the config files for default desktop background and customizing panel
<Gadu> ﻿could someone point me to the directory these files would be located?
<land> guys, can you help me w/ MPlayer config.?
<ReRamBeCap> How i can uninstall xubuntu?!!
<rocko> you can't
<rocko> xubuntu is permanent
<cody-somerville> rocko, that isn't true
<rocko> yes it is
<rocko> xubuntu can never be removed
<forces> yes, can be
<forces> you can delete the partition
<forces> there are many ways to remove linux
<zoredache_> df
<axion> is there any way to have per-folder icon sizes like nautilus?
<axion> i want my images to show as big thumbnails....everything else compact list
<TheSheep> axionix: no
<axionix> oh well. nautilus until it can :)
<axionix> thanks
<TheSheep> I don't think it will ever do it
<TheSheep> use an image browser
<axionix> ok. i'm just writing a python script to do what i want
<axionix> tired of looking :)
<jarnos> I experimented by Xfce 4.6's power manager but switched back to gnome-power-manager. The problem is, the suspend button does not work with it anymore even if it did before my experiments. In preferences gnome-power-manager is configured to suspend when suspend button is pressed.
<TheSheep> don't worry, it will suspend right away on next wakeup, having rememebered your keypresses
<TheSheep> I had it, I hade to wake it up ten times in a row
<jarnos> TheSheep: It does not behave like that here.
<jarnos> TheSheep: I would be worried, if it did.
<land> is there any way i can keep a background image in a folder?
<SiDi> huh ?
<land> *for a folder?
<SiDi> You want to put a background image in a folder, in Thunar ?
<land> yeah a backgroung image
<land> what is thunar?
<SiDi> It's Xfce's file manager's name :P
<SiDi> I don't think that's possible, btw
<land> i see
<mib_qx6p3rdb> Hi all! I'm running xubuntu 8.04, I'd like to avoid stretching when i'm running a low-resolution application on fullscreen (I'd prefer to have black border). Is that possible? Thanks in advance for any help.
<cody-somerville> mib_qx6p3rdb, that has to happen at the application level
<Maximilian1st> Hi, I use xubuntu 8.10 with Xfce 4.6 and after changing the mouse speed in the xfce mouse settings, the mouse went faster and all was ok. But now, after a reboot, my alps mouse is gone and I only have left some mackintosh emulation thing, before there were three devices listed. I only have one touchpad on the notebook. I plugged a USB mouse and it works perfectly but I need my touchpad to work again. Any advice?
<mib_qx6p3rdb> cody-somerville: thank you :)
<cody-somerville> Maximilian1st, Ouch.
<Maximilian1st> I know that hurts, sorry :-p
<Maximilian1st> I don't know where to look at.
<Maximilian1st> I have no clue, but in some way it is more some xorg stuff I should look in probably.
<Maximilian1st> By the way, hi cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hi :)
<JPohlmann> Maximilian1st: Welcome to the ugly world of evdev :-/
<Maximilian1st> I noticed a bug from some user about an alps touchpad and it was filed yesterday or so.
<JPohlmann> I suppose that's what's being used here.
<Maximilian1st> Hey Jannis :-)
<Laserbeak43> hello
<Maximilian1st> evdev is used, I checked the xorg log.
<Maximilian1st> but it does not state the alps touchpad at all.
<Laserbeak43> how do i log in as root after i select switch users?
<Maximilian1st> Are there some backups of these logs somewhere?
<Laserbeak43> typing root as username does nothing
<Maximilian1st> It used to work before I change the speed of the mouse.
<Maximilian1st> There is an old xorg log file
<Maximilian1st> (II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<Maximilian1st> And the mouse is there. Why has it gone now? Is there any hazard involved and if I reboot it is magically there again?
<cemunal> does latest xubuntu kernel support 0c45:613c Microdia driver? Can i use 0c45:613c Microdia webcam with xubuntu?
<mib_qx6p3rdb> I've found a solution: nvidia-settings let you set the scaling mode of the display :]
<Maximilian1st> cemunal, http://rubenruiz.org/2008/06/23/tx1320-microdia-webcam-on-ubuntu-804-part-1/ could that help?
<Maximilian1st> I give the reboot a try.
<Laserbeak43> hi cna someone please tell me how to login as root so i can add new users and edit groups?
<Laserbeak43> can*
<mib_qx6p3rdb> bye all!
<TheSheep> Laserbeak43: applications->system->users and groups
<TheSheep> also see this
<TheSheep> !sudo | Laserbeak43
<ubottu> Laserbeak43: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Maximilian1st> cody-somerville, the reboot did the magic trick. Yet it is a bit hazardous why it suddenly works again. As I mentionned in #xfce, it's a bit like in windows, try to reboot maybe it will work again.
<Laserbeak43> TheSheep: sudo users-admin does not help
<Laserbeak43> which is the command for users and groups
<Laserbeak43> is there a graphical login screen that allows you to click the user that you want to log in as?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is called a faced theme.
<Laserbeak43> ok, i'm using a faced theme now but i don't have a user selection
<Laserbeak43> just a place to type a user's name
 * Laserbeak43 has a 3 year old that isn't much of a typer
<charlie-tca> faced themes should have a user list and a place-holder for a picture of the user.
<Laserbeak43> or a speller for that
<Laserbeak43> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> Try settings -> login window and try each theme. They won't have the xubuntu logo, but they do work
<Laserbeak43> no
<Laserbeak43> just typing
<Laserbeak43> there's an option to add more though
<Laserbeak43> so i have to find a place to download them
<Laserbeak43> ok i don't see where i would get them :/
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<charlie-tca> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<charlie-tca> I don't know, maybe
<Laserbeak43> ok thanks i'll look
<Laserbeak43> just posted these
<Laserbeak43> oh well, i posted on the forums
<Laserbeak43> the clipboard is acting stupid
<vinnl> Laserbeak43, how?
<Laserbeak43> i pressed ctrl+c in FF and then tried to paste here
<Laserbeak43> but no go
<vinnl> With Firefox still open?
<Laserbeak43> nothing unusual
<Laserbeak43> oh
<Laserbeak43> if you close ff the clipboard erases?
<vinnl> Laserbeak43, not if you add the Clipman plugin to the panel ;-)
<Laserbeak43> hehe sounds like a plan
<Laserbeak43> thanks :)
<vinnl> yw :)
<Laserbeak43> added :)
<Laserbeak43> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096905
<Laserbeak43> thats the link btw
<Laserbeak43> don't think i'
<Laserbeak43> ll
<Laserbeak43> get an answer though
<Laserbeak43> that forum moves fast
<Laserbeak43> charlie-tca: seems i've found one in the list
<Laserbeak43> faced with browser
<whileimhere> Hi how can I add the workspace switcher to my panel.
<merav_> Hey, how do I enable Hebrew on my Xubuntu 8.10 installation?
<SiDi> whileimhere: right click -> add to panel -> workspaces
<TheSheep> merav_: applications->system->language support
<TheSheep> merav_: install it, then pick your language at the login screen
<SiDi> whileimhere: the thing to add might be named "Desktops"
<merav_> there's no hebrew there thesheet
<merav_> hrm
<merav_> sorry, it is there the sheep
<whileimhere> SiDi I do not see either of those listed. I was looking for those.
<TheSheep> the translations may be inclomplete, you can help improving it :)
<TheSheep> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<merav_> but I don't want full hebrew for my system, but only the ability to switch between english and hebrew keyboards
<TheSheep> ah!
<TheSheep> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<merav_> i'll try, thanks thesheep
<TheSheep> merav_: oops, sorry, it changed in recent xubuntu
<SiDi> whileimhere: i have it here. an iconless entry called "Bureaux" (Desktops in english)
<merav_> ...oh
<SiDi> the description is something such as "miniature view of virtual desktops"
<TheSheep> merav_: you don't edit xorg.conf, you edit /etc/defaults/console
<merav_> oh alright
<merav_> sec
<TheSheep>  /etc/default/console-setup
<TheSheep> sorry
<merav_> alright, I've loaded it in nano
<merav_> but what do I edit?
<TheSheep> there should be a line like XKBLAYOUT="us"
<TheSheep> change it to "he"
<merav_> ok, done
<whileimhere> sidi I found it. The no icon thing gave me a clue. Its called pager here
<SiDi> There is the setxkbmap command, either.
<SiDi> whileimhere: scary names isn't it ? :P
<merav_> ...now what?
<merav_> now what thesheep?
<merav_> br
<merav_> b
<Hancok> can any one tell me a verygood and free ext3 filesystem recovery app to recover my deleted or formated files/data ?
<TheSheep> Hancok: there is no such thing
<Hancok> TheSheep then how can i recover my deleted data from an ext3?
<TheSheep> Hancok: you might be able to find some of those files by content, if you are lucky
<TheSheep> Hancok: but most of the time you can't, they are lost
<Hancok> windows have many  app for fat32 and ntfs. why not ext3?
<Hancok> TheSheep what do you mean by 'content'?
<TheSheep> Hancok: if you remember what was in those files, you can search the raw disk image for it and recover fragments of those files, if you can spot their beginning and end, and if they fit in one block
<Hancok> how to search for it then?
<TheSheep> your disk is treated as a file, you can open /dev/sda in some binary editor or viewer, and look for your files
<SiDi> There must be apps actually T_T
<TheSheep> SiDi: it's not possible, DOS/Windows only marks files as deleted by replacing the first letter of their names with special character, ext3 deletes the entry that describes where the file is from inode table
<merav_> hey TheSheep, i have still not managed to install the hebrew keyboard...got any ideas?
<TheSheep> merav_: you've put 'he' in XKBLAYOUT in that file?
<TheSheep> merav_: it should just work, after logging out and back in
<over1ord> hello; I'm having problems instaling xubuntu (more specifically, my of won't boot the live cd). any suggestions?
<SiDi> that's true, knowing how ext is made, it would be pretty HARD, but i dont think it'd be impossible to get a few files back
<SiDi> there would just be missing parts :P
<merav_> TheSheep, after putting in 'he', the entire computer operated in hebrew..i only wanted a keyboard switch option
<merav_> how can i do that?
<TheSheep> that's strange
<merav_> very
<TheSheep> what happens wen you just run 'setxkbmap he' in terminal?
<merav_> nothing at all
<TheSheep> no message?
<merav_> what should i write in terminal
<merav_> ?
<TheSheep> setxkbmap he
<merav_> nothing happens
<TheSheep> not even an error?
<TheSheep> because it gives me an error that hebrew keyboard map is not installed
<merav_> nope..no error.....
<TheSheep> should hebrew keyboard output hebrew characters normally, or with some modifier key?
<merav_> i dont understand..
<TheSheep> because the polish layout is identical with us, except it has some additional characters when you press alt+key
<TheSheep> maybe hebrew works in similar way?
<TheSheep> but I suppose that would be inconvenient
<merav_> the characters in hebrew are completley different then the english ones..
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> I'm aware of that, I worked on rtl support for my webapp :)
<TheSheep> merav_: what happens if you put "us,he" in that XKBLAYOUT like?
<TheSheep> line
<TheSheep> XKBLAYOUT="us,he"
<merav_> arg. with ubuntu i could easily use the keyboard setting to change it so that i would press alt-alt and it would change between them..
<merav_> hold on i'll try
<TheSheep> yeah, xfce sucks in this regard
<SiDi> use gnome's app under xfce then :P
<merav_> how..?
<merav_> ...
<merav_> ?
<Alynna> actually i'll ask here.  I got a question about what might be a serious bug..
<Alynna> if theres currently a workaround..
<Alynna> when I maximize a window, its borders disappear.
<TheSheep> Alynna: that's intended, you can disable that
<Myrtti> shouldn't. which version are you using?
<Myrtti> o, right, BORDERS
 * Myrtti buys new eyes
<Alynna> no, I mean ALL th borders, including the titlebar.
<TheSheep> Alynna: how do you maximize it?
<TheSheep> Alynna: f11?
<Alynna> clicking on the square.
 * charlie-tca don't like when windows do that. He likes the titlebar
<Alynna> the window itself is the proper size, i can see the desktop underneath where the borders would be.
<Alynna> here i'll post a snapshot.
<TheSheep> Alynna: do the title appear back when you unmaximize it?
<Alynna> yes.
<Alynna> http://kitsunet.net/xubuntubug.png
<Alynna> note, that this is with Jaunty development version,
<Myrtti> 404
<Alynna> oops
<Alynna> http://kitsunet.net/xubuntubug1.png
<Alynna> as you can see, not only are its borders missing, but you can see the borders of another window behind it
<Alynna> the window manager itself is fine
<Alynna> and if i unmaximize the window borders will return.
<Alynna> i upgraded to Jaunty early cause I really wanted DRI2 and kinda regret it now. heh.  But i've found workarounds for most the problems but this one
<Alynna> I had to disable UXA acceleration because of all the problems it caused..
<Alynna> I've got about a dozen bugs to report about UXA/DRI2..
<Alynna> but the one I am reporting now i'm pretty sure can be localized to XFWM4
<charlie-tca> Do you have compiz enabled?
<Alynna> no.
<charlie-tca> Tried different themes?
<Alynna> I actually want acceleration for 3D apps like second life, I do not want my desktop compositing because it would take performance from 3D apps
<Alynna> i tried different window decoration themes, yes
<Alynna> the windows themselves resize as if the theme was changed, but the borders don't reappear.
<Alynna> actually what specifically happens is this:
<Alynna> when I go to change the theme..
<Alynna> the window maximizes as if it has no borders whatsoever.
<Alynna> when I unmaximize, the borders return in the new theme.
<Alynna> when I maximize in the new theme, the borders disappear, to the size of the new theme.
<Alynna> its too bad, actually, i'd prefer this behaviour if the window actually maximized without titlebars.  this is an acer aspire one, 1024x600.
<Alynna> i may have to install Compiz just to fix this
<Alynna> where should I report the DRI2/UXA bugs?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Alynna> and where to report this specific xubuntu bug?
<charlie-tca> Same place, just one bug report will cover it
<Alynna> ok.. cause i got several bugs to report.
<Alynna> DRI2/UXA is currently in pretty bad shape.
<Alynna> and i know its getting close to release time
<charlie-tca> Make sure you state in the report the hardware used, that it is Jaunty Xubuntu, you updated yesterday or today,.
<charlie-tca> one bug per report
<charlie-tca> I use the format in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Reprot-Layout
<charlie-tca> Well, this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout
<bpmarkham1> i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone?
<bpmarkham1> ubuntu install does the same thing
<charlie-tca> Did you use the ported version?
<Alynna> compiz has screwed my entire session BRB
<bpmarkham1> the powerpc ps3 version? yes
<charlie-tca> That would be the one, yes
<bpmarkham1> yea i'm on my 4th fresh install... can't seem to figure it out
<charlie-tca> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<charlie-tca> Someone want to jump in here? I don't know the ps3
<charlie-tca> bpmarkham1: I might suggest the #ubuntu-ps3 channel.
<bpmarkham1> thanks!
<charlie-tca> Hope they can help
<Laserbeak43> dowloaded wolfenstein went into terminal and navigated to its directory
<Laserbeak43> typed sudo chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Laserbeak43> and nothing happened
<arktvrvs> something did hapen
<arktvrvs> you made it executable, now execute it
<arktvrvs> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Alynna> you know what this is acting like?
<Alynna> i just noticed that some of my windows are coming up automaximized.
<Laserbeak43> oh ok
<charlie-tca> are they opening maximized, or is it just the maximized icon?
<Alynna> some things are opening maximized that didn't before.
<Alynna> glxgears, the thunderbird preferences dialog
<Alynna> i think something is in the background doing this..
<charlie-tca> Resolution, I think
<Alynna> i think something in here is trying to treat my system like a netbook (which it is) but I have it running a full desktop.
<charlie-tca> Now that you mention it, I have seen that. Many applications open maximized in VBox, at low resolution.
<charlie-tca> At higher resolutions on my hardware installs, they don't do that
<slow-motion> hi
<Alynna> maximus... i didn't put that in there...
<charlie-tca> But I never lose the title bar
<Alynna> i bet thats it
<Laserbeak43> how do i kill an application that won't stop?
<Laserbeak43> is it "kill"?
<charlie-tca> killall appname in a terminal
<charlie-tca> or
<arktvrvs> pkill!
<bpmarkham1> no response in #ubuntu-ps3... post here again...  i have a fresh install of xubuntu on my ps3 and can't install anything. apt-get install keeps getting stuck at "processing triggers for man-db" any ideas anyone? same thing happens for an ubuntu install. I'm also using the ported ps3 iso.
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+alt+esc and click on the application if you are not in jaunty
<charlie-tca> Laserbeak43: sorry, sudo killall appname
<Alynna> that fixed it
<charlie-tca> what did?
<Alynna> i killall -9'ed maximus
<charlie-tca> I thought Laserbeak43 asked about killing
<Laserbeak43> hehe
<Laserbeak43> well i need to kill abiword
<Laserbeak43> but it says i need a process name or id
<Alynna> I wonder if its possible to make maximus actually work right..
<charlie-tca> You in the gui?
<Laserbeak43> oh that did it
<Laserbeak43> sudo killall
<Laserbeak43> thx
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> Alynna: I don't know, but that should narrow down the bug report some
<Alynna> it does, it means the bug isnt with xfwm4
<Alynna> lets see if this fixed problems with UXA, i kinda doubt it, but worht a try
<charlie-tca> Anybody know of a PPA with gnumeric in it? I need the latest version
<forces> how can I install xfce 4.6 in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> It is in jaunty, to be released on April 23. Also,
<TheSheep> forces: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-August/006494.html
<charlie-tca> We got the final in ppa
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CharlieKravetz/TipsAndNotes#Xfce%204.6%20in%20Intrepid%20and%20Hardy
<forces> what happen if I'm using xubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<forces> can I install xfce 4.6?
<charlie-tca> See my reference right above
<forces> ok thanks
<Dillizar> will xubuntu work on 466mhz with 384ram with no compiz or what so ever effects?
<charlie-tca> it will, but it will be slow
<charlie-tca> If you stay with one application at a time, maybe two, it should be fine
<chewit> i run xubuntu on 633mhz & 256mb, runs very well
<Dillizar> will flash works chewit
<chewit> works great for me
<Dillizar> 10??
<chewit> but full screen is terrible
<chewit> yes 10, 10 runs better than 9 for linux anyway
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> well 700mhz its the min for ubuntu :P
<chewit> i thought 700 was recommended, isnt 300 min
<charlie-tca> yes, but xubuntu is tested on 400MHz, 256MB ram
<chewit> ah
<chewit> has 9.04 has any improvements on mem & cpu usage
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses more resources. To run the minumun, you install a server version or minimal version
<charlie-tca> don't know that one, chewit
<Dillizar> charlie-tca, if i install xubuntu and install gnome interface will it be still xubuntu or will be ubuntu
<Dillizar> does the interface makes it xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I think 9.04 uses less ram and cpu than 8.04 and 8.10 did, but that is only because I can get 9.04 to work on that old machine
<chewit> ah gd
<charlie-tca> Dillizar: it will be xubuntu with gnome, but will work much worse that Xubuntu without gnome
<Dillizar> xubntu with gnome will work faster than ubuntu
<Dillizar> maybe i will just install LCARS 24
<chewit> isn;t that just ubuntu if  u do that
<chewit> you could try lxde
<Mr-Woof> lo all, wondering if i could ask a question? :)
<charlie-tca> Dillizar: I don't think it will be much faster, if at all. It is gnome that slows ubuntu down
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dillizar> chewit, damn its debian :D i like lxde :P
<Mr-Woof> I've got a eee900 netbook, i don't want to overwrite the existing xandros install. I've just got unetbootin working with xubuntu. I'd like to install that to a sd card, what sort of size would i need? Would it work ok?
<Dillizar> Mr-Woof, wait wait
<chewit> u can install lxde in ubuntu
<chewit> sudo apt-get install lxde
<Dillizar> your eee900 using what kind of hdd
<Mr-Woof> waiting :)
<Mr-Woof> it has two, 4gb and 16gb i think
<Dillizar> Mr-Woof,
<Dillizar> do you know
<Dillizar> what kind of hdd you have
<Dillizar> lemme tell you
<Dillizar> 10x faster than any sata
<Mr-Woof> please do :)
<Dillizar> 160gb from your kidn of hdd its smt like 1000$
<charlie-tca> You can also install xubuntu it it
<Mr-Woof> I'd like it separate from the existing xandros install though
<Mr-Woof> Great distro by the way guys, i use ubuntu normally :)
<charlie-tca> just have the installation process partition the 16gb drive and install there. You need 3GB for /, if home is separate
<Mr-Woof> hmm good idea, so if i did install it on an sd card i would need at least 4gb?
<slow-motion> n8
<charlie-tca> yes, to do the install. It will take just over 1.5 GB when installed
<charlie-tca> But it has to have room for the files during the installation process
<Mr-Woof> what sort of size are we talking about?
<stygian> whats a good font for unicode? this monospace is just giving me lots of ????
<charlie-tca> 3 GB minimum for the installation process to proceed
<Mr-Woof> k, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> stygian: maybe sans will be better for you?
<Mr-Woof> out of interest, does anyone in here own a fujitsu siemens v2000d notebook?
<charlie-tca> stygian: also, bitstream fonts should work, I think. I use all DejaVu fonts, and only get a couple of ??
<Mr-Woof> i can't get the bloody thing to boot from a usb pen drive
<Mr-Woof> thanks for the information guys
<stygian> heres a better question, how do i get unicode (or even things like ?) to appear in xfterm4?
<Mr-Woof> laters
<stygian> alls well in firefox and such
<TheSheep> stygian: it just works
<stygian> ?ss?ae(C) --> ?ss?ae(C)
<TheSheep> stygian: look: こんにちは
<stygian> "?????"
<TheSheep> stygian: did you uninstall anything?
<stygian> no
<stygian> i evidently didnt have the language pack until about 30 minutes ago though
<TheSheep> the basic fonts are installed by default
<TheSheep> stygian: what's your locale?
<stygian> not sure, how do i find?
<TheSheep> stygian: if you type 'locale' in the terminal, what does it say (don't paste it all)
<stygian> C
<TheSheep> ok, that's broken
<TheSheep> log out, choose your locale at login screen, and log in back
<stygian> k, 1 sec
<arktvrvs> öaha
<arktvrvs> great
<TheSheep> :0
<TheSheep> :)
<arktvrvs> ðþ
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<Mood> do you have enough HD space?
<bpmarkham> Mood: that ? for me?
<Mood> yes
<bpmarkham> yes i do
<bpmarkham> in fact it says it's only gonna take up a couple hundred KB but there's gigs free
<Mood> bpmarkham: do you have /usr/lib/man-db/man?
<bpmarkham> sb1
<Mood> ?
<bpmarkham> stand by 1
<bpmarkham> yes i do
<Mood> bpmarkham: i'd never had that issue myself, but i'd check /var/log files to see if there's any errors not showing up on std output
<Mood> having said that, i have to leave now. best of luck to you
<bpmarkham> tks mood
<bpmarkham> anyone else got any ideas
<bpmarkham> hey everyone... while trying to install specific packages or run the update manager on a fresh install of ubuntu or xubuntu the install freezes at "processing triggers for man-db." Any ideas how i can fix or get around this?
<Daxie> searching the ubuntu forums had no awnser?
<Daxie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095564&highlight=processing+triggers+man-db.
<bpmarkham> it does this for anything i try to install
<bpmarkham> not a one package deal
<Daxie> hmm ok
<bpmarkham> even when running apt-get upgrade
<Daxie> aptitude update ?
<bpmarkham> that the same as apt-get update?
<Daxie> saver i heard, i use it all the time
<bpmarkham> so try aptitude upgrade as well?
<Daxie> you can try
<bpmarkham> same problem
<bpmarkham> stops at "processing triggers for man-db"
<Daxie> Hmm ok
<bpmarkham> this time it's working on perl base
<bpmarkham> "preparing to replace... unpacking replacement... processing triggers for man-db"
<bpmarkham> it's like it's got ADD...
<bpmarkham> installing, installing, installing, ooo look a shiny object i'm gonna go off into la-la-land now
<Daxie> lol
<knome> please try to stay sane on the channel ;)
<Daxie> you can check with synaptic if there are any broken packages
<bpmarkham> how do i go about that?
<Daxie> open synaptic Go to EDIT > Fix broken packages. Then "Reload"
<bpmarkham> i'll give it a whirl
<Daxie> ok, got to go... good luck
#xubuntu 2010-03-15
<Ritchie> hello
<Ritchie> anybody here?
<_Techie_> no were all out for lunch
<_Techie_> just kidding
<Ritchie> ok then...
<Ritchie> just because I am desperately in need of some help
<Ritchie> I lost one of my foldern in Thunar and don't know how to get it back
<_Techie_> have you checked the recycle bin?
<Ritchie> I tried to drag and drop a folder from my documents to the list of folders on the left side of the window (where documents, pictures, etc. is listed)
<Ritchie> and boom, no folder...
<_Techie_> odd
<_Techie_> anyone else care to step in??? its not exactly my area of expertise
<Ritchie> ok
<Ritchie> it got it!!!
<Ritchie> whohoooo!!!! :D
<_Techie_> gratz
<Ritchie> sorry for disturbing with this question
<Ritchie> but all my university notes for this semester are there
<Ritchie> and although I have a copy, the new things are not saved from this weekend
<Ritchie> and that means hours of work..
<Ritchie> which I don't really wanna do again :D
<Ritchie> Thunar simply copied the files to Music :)
<_Techie_> you dont have to apologise for asking
<_Techie_> this is where i would say some wise quote about how a question never asked is a question never answered, but im drawing a blank
<Ritchie> :)
<Ritchie> thank you anyway :)
<_Techie_> no problem
<_Techie_> anyway, time to install my new fans and cold cathode lights
<_Techie_> catcha later
<Ritchie> have fun with them! :)
<Ritchie> bye
<pkbest> anyone know or play a good FPS?
<pwnkiller> hello
<pwnkiller> hello
<pwnkiller> hello
<pwnkiller> hello
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<_Techie_> what?
<Balsaq> said hello
<_Techie_> oh, i wasnt gone for that long
<Balsaq> i just got here
<pwnkiller> hi
<tontsa_> does anyone know how to modify the right click menu?
<charlie-tca> did not you could?
<charlie-tca> Did not know you could.
<tontsa_> hm.. there should be way in 4.6?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of.
<charlie-tca> You could ask that in #xfce, though.
<tontsa_> oh well.. there used to be?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of
<Redaxxx> How can I see what version of Xfce I'm running?
<tontsa_> in the menu in info
<eXpl0i7> xfce4-about
<nikolam> uuuuh
<nikolam> that ^%$*^% LTS update
<nikolam> and its idea of killing grub
<nikolam> every time I upgrade kernel on regular updates on LTS I have to set it manually
<nikolam> It screws (hd0,0) with something insane
<nikolam> and puts UUID instead of root=/dev/xy designation
<nikolam> I was standing and doing nothing 4 hours because of that
<charlie-tca> grub does?
<nikolam> it basically kills grub with uuid and that changing device thing in menu.lst
<nikolam> I can boou after booting from cd and manually editing menu.lst
<nikolam> Horror
<nikolam> boot
<nikolam> I imagine those ppl having server on it have.. alternate solutions, i suppose..
<charlie-tca> that would be the bug that keeps getting declared invalid because grub isn't supposed to be doing that...
<nikolam> As I know, it asks me during update, what to do with menu.lst, regarding new kernel update
<charlie-tca> Server people almost never will upgrade the kernel
<nikolam> seems that selecting anything but "leave it there" scr.. things up in menu.lst
<nikolam> charlie-tca, I suppose they do upgrade in regular 8.04.x updates
<charlie-tca> What if you leave it there, then boot to recovery menu and update grub?
<nikolam> there wer dozen ofthose updates since lts came out
<nikolam> nothing can boot
<nikolam> since there is no single item in menu that works
<charlie-tca> No, server is all text based, and seldom will upgrade the kernel. They install security updates only, much of the time
<nikolam> i could invoke only grub cli
<nikolam> I suppose 2.6.24-27 and previous are just security updates.
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> It's like doing a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<charlie-tca> you miss most of the updates then
<charlie-tca> but I think I do know the issue you are referring to.
<charlie-tca> The good news is lucid doesn't have that problem
<charlie-tca> And, it is a direct upgrade from 8.04
<nikolam> Thats fine. i think maybe it would be clever not to upgrade from LTS to Lucid, but to do fresh install, I suppose
<charlie-tca> If you want ext4 and grub2, otherwise it is just like upgrading each release
<nikolam> or, I dont know, if I would do it anyway, maybe after clearing some disk space, I could do uograde to lucid now and suffer some testing in meantime :))
<subspider> hello everybody
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hello, subspider
<nikolam> hello
<charlie-tca> nikolam: just don't do it on a production server. It isn't quite there yet
<nikolam> ChanServ, well its my home machine that I was proud with beoing stable and everything
<nikolam> I was just mentioning other uses
<charlie-tca> I know that one. I got mine up to 9.10 now, and will upgrade to lucid at RC testing
<nikolam> Since I was on this LTS form the start, I had to fix that menu.lst several times and had about 2 kernel upgrades that werent ok and needed to wait half a day etc, trath my report
<charlie-tca> yup
<nikolam> Closed Ati driver stopped me upgrading to 8.10 and 9.04
<nikolam> now it suppose free drive catched up, will see
<nikolam> driver
<paolo> hi, the two panels on the desktop disappeared after I rebooted.... what could be happened?
<charlie-tca> !panels | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<paolo> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<nasrullah> I am searching for a blog or website about xubuntu guide
<charlie-tca> Expand that, please. What is xubuntu guide?
<nasrullah> your help please
<nasrullah> like www.ubuntuguide.org
<nasrullah> or  a blog
<Sysi> much of that works also for xubuntu
<Myrtti> ubuntuguide isn't itself recommended by the community, btw.
<charlie-tca> I believe we call it Xubuntu Help? click the help icon on the panel or Applications -> Help
<Sysi> google is great guide..
<Sysi> in xfce.org is also good information
<Myrtti> ubuntuguide tells you to enter commands without really expanding what they do
<nasrullah> ok
<nasrullah> a nice ,blog
<faron>  sorry everybody I'll learn someday...I just downloaded flashplayer 10.1 beta 3 from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html   & it' sitting in xarchiver & now I'm lost.what do I do next ?
#xubuntu 2010-03-16
<daniskami> Hi everybody. Is there a schedule for Xubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) yet?
<daniskami> ah, found the alpha3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/alpha-3/
<andrew12> hax
<excalibas> Hello, i have "normal" Ubuntu and installed xfce, when I change something on the xfce4-cpufreq-plugin it just goes back to how it was. how can i make it pressist?
<excalibas> i mean how can I make the settings pressiste?
<Balsaq> hmmm....iwould install xfce thru the terminal command to make it stick
<Balsaq> if i had trouble doing it...
<Balsaq> see...if ilike xfce i just install xubuntu...but that just me
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get -y install xfce4-terminal
<Balsaq> i am no pro though...maybe someone else will also respond
<Sysi> sounds like bug to me
<Balsaq> ahhh...finally a xubuntu technician has arrived...HI SYSI!!!!
<Sysi> or your processor don't support it
<Sysi> morning Balsaq, i'm going to linux seminar today \o/
<Balsaq> sooper
<Balsaq> where is it?
<Balsaq> i want to attend!
<Sysi> university of oulu, finland
<Balsaq> when someone asks a question...i want to know the answer!
<excalibas> Sysi, if I do  sudo cpufreq-selector -g conservativeit works
<excalibas> I think the plugin is not running as root
<excalibas> can i force it?
<Sysi> excalibas: you could try to reboot or relogin
<excalibas> ok, so it is supose to work
<Sysi> usually things are :)
<Sysi> off we go ->
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_
<MobiusJedi> what's xterm?
<MobiusJedi> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<MobiusJedi> rofl
<_Techie_> haha
<MobiusJedi> fine, i'll find bash
<_Techie_> think about it
<_Techie_> X term
<_Techie_> X11 Terminal
<MobiusJedi> aha
<MobiusJedi> i'm having multiple problems: no sound, internal drives don't mount, and keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu have been elusive
<MobiusJedi> like a python or something...
<Balsaq> try a clean install of xubuntu!
<Balsaq> its like a binary enema
<MobiusJedi> I did that
<MobiusJedi> twice!
<Balsaq> must be messin with windows then....
<MobiusJedi> i guess i'll have to try a fresh 8.10 again
<MobiusJedi> i wiped windows cuz i was fed up with it
<Balsaq> 904 is the way...the truth  and the light
<MobiusJedi> and ubuntu was just too good not to install
<Balsaq> and i suspect 10.04...will be even better
<Balsaq> purge yourself of the demons....
<MobiusJedi> the way the truth and the life huh
<Balsaq> xubuntu is an internet powerhouse
<MobiusJedi> it's gettin biblical around here
<MobiusJedi> interesting
<MobiusJedi> my soundcard is unsupported after 8.10
<MobiusJedi> makes me sad
<Balsaq> well in my experience...the drivers in xubuntu has worked on all my computers
<MobiusJedi> I have a legacy card/chipset
<Balsaq> please elaborate on that
<Balsaq> be extremely specific
<Balsaq> i have a 1998 dell that luvs xubuntu
<Balsaq> and a 2003 dell
<Balsaq> what do you have?
<MobiusJedi> voyetra, the company that made the chip, hasn't granted open license (or whatever license rights ubuntu needs to provide the drivers)
<Balsaq> what is your system spec
<MobiusJedi> turtle beach santa cruz card on a custom desktop circa 1998-2002
<Balsaq> i have tirtle beach
<MobiusJedi> athlon xp 2200+ 1.3 G ram
<MobiusJedi> 5.1?
<MobiusJedi> surround that is
<Balsaq> in my 1998 dell....the driver disk is useless in xubuntu but the xububtu drivers took over?
<Balsaq> i had sound in 810 immediately
<Balsaq> even thought i had to use in board sound
<Balsaq> ?
<MobiusJedi> i had sound in ubuntu 8.10
<MobiusJedi> in the upgrade process to 9.10, i lost sound
<Balsaq> did you try 904?
<MobiusJedi> tried at least 5 different troubleshooting guides
<Balsaq> did you try 904?
<MobiusJedi> on the way to 9.10 yes
<Balsaq> and o sound?
<Balsaq> no?
<Balsaq> something has gone awry
<Balsaq> 810 was really really good...910 was weird...904 wa really really good
<MobiusJedi> i've been considering lucid
<Balsaq> that will be  a good one
<MobiusJedi> lucidity being an attractive concept after all
<Balsaq> i am almost certain
<Balsaq> every so often they hit one long and deep....
<Sysi> lucid is fast, and pretty working one already
<Sysi> but just beta after all
<_Techie_> if lucid is fast, id hat etho think of the speed of lucid Lubuntu
<_Techie_> hate to*
<Sysi> i'd guess "instant"
<Sysi> but i'll focus to speech of bjarne stroup ->
<MobiusJedi> does xubuntu have a system log viewer?
<_Techie_> should have dmesg
<_Techie_> or you can just view /var/log/syslog
<_Techie_> less /var/log/syslog
<MobiusJedi> mk
<atul> How to make  wireless working in Ubuntu-9.04 for sony viao laptop ?
<psycho_oreos> what chipset?
<atul> psycho_oreos:  AR9285
<atul> psycho_oreos:  its for sony vaio
<psycho_oreos> atul, hmm can you see wlan0 interface?
<atul> psycho_oreos:  how to see that, lspci
<atul> ?
<psycho_oreos> atul, no through iwconfig
<psycho_oreos> and please use pastebin (don't paste in here)
<atul> psycho_oreos:  Yes sure
<psycho_oreos> atul, if you're pasting more than 2-3 lines :)
<atul> psycho_oreos:  yeas I was aware of that, http://pastebin.ca/1842165
<psycho_oreos> atul, hmm better yet, do lspci -nnk
<atul> psycho_oreos:  ok
<atul> psycho_oreos:  http://pastebin.ca/1842166
<psycho_oreos> atul, weird, I'd try sudo modprobe ath9k
<hexdump_> hello all
<hexdump_> Psilocybin_Elf:  You big into growing?
<Sachse_Siechtum> my sound stopped working after closing the postal 2 demo.
<hexdump_> oh nm
<Sachse_Siechtum> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and lsof | grep pcm but no change
<Mystique> hey all, is there any way to make xubuntu take less memory?
<Sysi> how much do you have?
<Mystique> and is the live cd an indication of how much memory it is going to take?
<Mystique> well I'm trying to do a 'personal' virtualization thing with virtualbox
<Mystique> and I'd like the host os (xubuntu) to take no more than 1G
<Mystique> its on a laptop with 4G
<Sysi> xubuntu does well with 512mb
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu only takes 256MB memory. It does require about 1.5GB of drive space, though
<Mystique> and (unless I'm reading top wrong) it looks like it takes 800MB in ram..
<eXpl0i7> you can install fluxbox
<Mystique> 8(then six zeros)
<Mystique> and the main memory is 4(and then 7 zeros)
<charlie-tca> It will use the memory available to it
<Mystique> s/zeros/places ..
<charlie-tca> Tell VBox to give the machine the amount you want it to use
<Mystique> yes, vbox I can limit what each guest os can take..
<charlie-tca> I run mine in 384MB in VBox
<Sysi> i've used xubuntu, it runs fine with 512mb, hardy even with 256
<Mystique> ok, so it'll scale?
<Mystique> and if the laptop has a finger print scanner/reader on it.. any chance it'll work? :)
<charlie-tca> it will swap
<Mystique> I was 'gifted' a latitude z with *two* 256G SSDs
<charlie-tca> Don't know if the finger print reader will work
<charlie-tca> Does it work in VBox at all?
<Mystique> cpu isn't much to write home about.. but the two ssds are nice.
<Mystique> and should I use the 9.10 or the daily snaps of 10.04?
<charlie-tca> If you can not afford to lose anything, use 9.10
<Mystique> box is 2-3 days old..
<Mystique> nothing real yet
<Mystique> ah, i see..
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is still in Alpha stage, and is subject to breaking
<charlie-tca> Oportunity! We are testing the beta1 images today
<Mystique> I used the 10.04 on a few other machines, but the first 'update' broke *everything*
<Mystique> so much in fact the box wouldn't boot :/
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> that's alpha
<charlie-tca> This box will be upgraded to lucid today or tomorrow
<charlie-tca> eject
<daniskami> For some reason, my gnome-screensaver stopped working. The process is still running, and "gnome-screensaver-command -a" works fine, but it won't activate when the computer is idle. What could be the cause? How does the screensaver know the computer is idle? (Xubuntu 9.10)
<charlie-tca__> AFAIK, it has not worked in 9.10 since the release
<charlie-tca__> It actually quit working automatically about Karmic alpha2
<daniskami> uhm, really?
<daniskami> Let me google that
<daniskami> charlie-tca__: alright, I'm running xscreensaver now, which works well enough for me :)
<daniskami> thanks for making me aware of the problem with gnome-screensaver
<charlie-tca__> yw, lucid will have xscreensaver by default for Xubuntu
<Psilocybin_Elf> Good, no more gnome-screensaver
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello charlie-tca__
<charlie-tca__> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> How you doin?
<Besogon> hi. no one want to tell me. What have everybody got in fstab file at the strings mentioned about "/media". I'm interested in default values which make ubuntu. (umask or gmask and fmask, gid, uid)
<Besogon> ?
<charlie-tca__> Besogon: The only thing I have in a fresh Xubuntu Lucid install is the floppy drive
<charlie-tca__> you want the line?
<Besogon> I need line only in case it line have '/media' note
<charlie-tca__>  /dev/fd0  /media/floppy0  auto  rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8  0    0
<Besogon> charlie-tca__, thanks. but it's not exactly I need. because in such kind of line (floppy and cdrom or /) no umask gid and uid
<charlie-tca__> They aren't needed
<Besogon> At all, dosn't it?
<charlie-tca__> That ,user, takes care of it for the the cdrom and floppy drives. That allows the user to access the drives
<Besogon> This is for on of my disk, but I afraid I hve changed it, UUID=8F39-380E  /media/fat32  vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<charlie-tca__> uid and gid is for NFS, normally
<Besogon> NFS? (network file system)?
<charlie-tca__> Is that an external drive?
<Besogon> no. it's a logical partition. Where can I find deskription of ubuntu special groups?
<charlie-tca__> google?
<Besogon> gid=46 it's pludev group.
<charlie-tca__> or maybe in the server user guide
<Besogon> I'll look at it
<charlie-tca__> plugdev enables access to external storage devices
<Besogon> thanks for help.
<rofl0r> hello, i have no sound on the lineout of my macbook 2,1 ; using xubuntu 9.10
<rofl0r> any ideas?
<rofl0r> the internal crap speakers work
<pleia2> rofl0r: I'd first try opening up a sound mixer and make sure nothing is muted
<TheSheep> and make sure there is no light inside the socket
<rofl0r> light ?
<rofl0r> ah, great
<rofl0r> thx
<rofl0r> it works now ;)
 * charlie-tca__ thanks TheSheep for that one
<TheSheep> it doubles as a socked for fiberoptic cable
<rofl0r> i am so used to problems with pulseaudio that i was seeking there
<TheSheep> socket
<charlie-tca__> Never would have thought about that
<rofl0r> do you know by chance how can i switch the F keys to normal (non laptop) behaviour ?
<rofl0r> i.e. press FN + F5 to make volume adjustments, but usually have it on plain F5 functionality
<rofl0r> even better would be to assign other keys to them, i.e. F12 get Home
<rofl0r> this and other keys are missing on the crapbook
<rofl0r> no INSERT as well
<charlie-tca__> You can assign your own shortcuts in Applications -> Settings -> Keyboard
<rofl0r> which is highly useful in midnight commander
<rofl0r> isnt that only for launching apps ?
<charlie-tca__> nope
<charlie-tca__> I assign the audio keys for volume, mute, play there
<rofl0r> if i click on ADD, i have to choose a command
<charlie-tca__> yup
<charlie-tca__> you mean like audio UP?
<rofl0r> meaning an executable
<rofl0r> i mean get INSERT when pressing F12
<rofl0r> key remapping
<charlie-tca__> command : INSERT
<charlie-tca__> actually, it is : Insert
<charlie-tca__> That is a command
<rofl0r> this will behave as if the INSERT key on the keyboard was pressed ? i doubt that.
<charlie-tca__> If you place   Insert   in the command box, hit add, they hit F12 for the key
<charlie-tca__> If you don't type the command right, it won't work.
<charlie-tca__> You can look at Settings -> Window Manager, Keyboard tab for how to spell it
<charlie-tca__> I don't think if is all in my mind that it works for me
<charlie-tca__> Of course, insert is a toggle key, it may fail
<rofl0r> well, it dont work in the midnight commander
<rofl0r> but it seems to work there now with ctrl-t
<charlie-tca__> Doesn't midnight commander define it's own shortcuts?
<rofl0r> the insert key is used to select a file
<rofl0r> or multiple files
<rofl0r> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<rofl0r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Karmic
<Blue-Slacker> i need to /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel , can any body to help me
<Balsaq> what exactly are you trying to do Blue-Slacker?
<Blue-Slacker> Balsaq: i want to make my xfce panel in slackware looklike xubuntu panels
<Balsaq> does slackware utilize yum Blue_Slacker?
<Balsaq> if so....su _c yum groupinstall xfce'
<Balsaq> su -c yum groupinstall xfce'                is what i meant  Blue-Slacker
<Balsaq> but it is a guess...
<Blue-Slacker> Balsaq: tnx
<Sysi> if you mean that they need to look like same, get the albatross theme
<arathald> hey all
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello
<arathald> how do i get the xfce window manager to display an overlay showing which workspace I'm on (when I switch workspaces), similar to how the gnome one does it (or how to the same app does it in gnome?)? I use several workspaces in a few rows and tend to get lost switching between them
<arathald> or, alternatively, is there another worspace manager I could use instead that would give me the behavior I want?
<charlie-tca__> Normally, on my 10 workspaces, it is the one that hilights
<Sachse_Siechtum> no idea
<charlie-tca__> Don't know how gnome does it, I don't use it
<arathald> charlie-tca__: i don't have the panel visible
<charlie-tca__> Are you hiding it or did it disappear?
<arathald> im hiding it, 2 of my workspaces are fullscreen terminals
<charlie-tca__> Don't know any way to do it, then
<faron1> hello everybody.hopefully all are well today...could somebody explain to me how to install this file file I have sitting on my desk called flashplayer10_1_p3_linux_022310.tar.gz
<Sachse_Siechtum> tar.gz is a archive type...so you should extract it first
<faron1> thankyou can you explain that to me a little......
<faron1> I havearchive mgr & xarchiver installed on this sys
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://www.brouhaha.com/~eric/tgz.html
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hope that helps
<faron1> why is it opening in  a terminal ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> why is what opening?
<charlie-tca__> faron1: are you installing 64bit flash?
<charlie-tca__> It would be much easier to install a flashplayer from Synaptic Package Manager
<Sachse_Siechtum> that was my second thought
<idmclean> Greetings, I'm trying to get access to a partition on this computer which has my previous install of Xubuntu. I need to copy a couple of files over to the new install. I've searched around google for a solution but nothing germane has come up.
<Besogon> idmclean, did you look mount options carefully?
<idmclean> Besogon, yes, but that doesn't mean I understand them well enough to go messing with them. ^_^
<Besogon> may be setting  uid=value and gid=value in adequate value could help you.
<charlie-tca__> idmclean: what format was the partition?
<charlie-tca__> and what partition on the drive?
<Besogon> previous install of Xubuntu (more probabyly it's ext3)
<Xpistos> can someone help me set a user to auto login for xubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca__> Besogon: What version of xubuntu was the previous install?
<Besogon> I don't know. I see no more then I
<Xpistos> all the docs I can find are before ubuntu went to the new splash
<charlie-tca__> Okay, so let's have idmclean answer
<charlie-tca__> Xpistos: I don't know how to do that
<idmclean> charlie-tca, thanks for responding. It's a ext3 partition. NewWorld in #Ubuntu got me straightened out. ^_^
<Xpistos> well does xubuntu use gm?
<Xpistos> gdm i mean
<charlie-tca__> idmclean: please do not crosspost your questions
<charlie-tca__> that will get you banned in the future
<idmclean> charlie-tca, okay. Might as well ban me then. ^_^ I posted the question here first. When I got a less than helpful response, I decided to go elsewhere for help. Enjoy.
<charlie-tca__> Xpistos: yes, xubuntu uses gdm
<idmclean> Besogon, thanks for trying to teach me to fish. I do appreciate the sentiment. Enjoy.
<Xpistos> charlie-tca__: I may have found it
<Xpistos> charlie-tca__: when I added the new user and said to log that in instead of the admin, it boots right in
<Xpistos> charlie-tca__: I didn't think that was going to happen
<charlie-tca__> Great! Glad you got it working.
<Xpistos> and I will have to take a closer look at xfce cause it has matured quite abit
<Xpistos> one other thing how do I get the vnc server to start at  boot
<charlie-tca__> Add it to startup and sessions
<charlie-tca__> Well, actually, that would only start it when you log in
<charlie-tca__> Not so good if you have more than one user
<_Techie_> !rc.d
<_Techie_> if you want something to run before login read up on runlevels
<_Techie_> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/8116-an-introduction-to-services-runlevels-and-rcd-scripts
<_Techie_> or cron
<_Techie_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<charlie-tca__> .me thinks he's right!
<charlie-tca__> of course, ubuntu/xubuntu no longer use different run levels, just need to add to rc2.d and rc3.d
#xubuntu 2010-03-17
<Sachse_Siechtum> Damn, that was annoying
<charlie-tca__> what was?
<charlie-tca__> you been playing in the netsplit again?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no
<Sachse_Siechtum> I updated to the newest ...uhm...xubuntu version... ***.20
<charlie-tca__> heh
<charlie-tca__> my 32bit upgrade went really good
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I came back from XP I couldnt  login
<Sachse_Siechtum> normally it logins automaticly
<Sachse_Siechtum> but there....I got stuck in the login screen...
<Sachse_Siechtum> thought it was the nvidia sudo problem again
<Sachse_Siechtum> but it wasnt...
<Sachse_Siechtum> so I started gnome (could login there fine)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and looked on google for it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> found something with the displays.xml....I deleted it...
<Sachse_Siechtum> now it works fine again
<charlie-tca__> good
<charlie-tca__> Nothing but fun here
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> looked at the game "tremulous" before...reminds me alot of the old Half-life mod "natural selection"
<Sachse_Siechtum> good night
<Balsaq> good morning to all who inhabit the peaceful binary paradise known as...Xubuntu!
<thiefy> hello, anyone alive?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> thiefy, hi
<thiefy> hi bazhang , thanks for responding.
<thiefy> i had a quick query about fluxbox....
<Sysi> on #offtopic
<thiefy> yes, there is a gracious man there named Sysi that ansered it there... so i feel i do not need a further answer / opinion.
<thiefy> thanks Sysi . just wanted to say that in the main chan as he helped me out with his / her wisdom in the off-topic chan.
<thiefy> and you know why the community is good, cause i joing a xfce chan and sysi answer a question about fluxbox. thank you muchly mister sysi.
<Sysi> that was pretty general question.. *blush*
 * thiefy blows Sysi a kiss.
<thiefy> if she's a girl. yaaaaaaaaaaaay.
<thiefy> if she's a guy, then, i'm a girl.
<Sysi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Sysi> !su
<Sysi> thiefy: well, su can only be used to root-user
<Sysi> you can set anyone to have sudo-rights
<bazhang> sudo -i if you must
<Sysi> i use -s, is are they doing the same thing?
<thiefy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thiefy> oh, sorry, i didn't see above, you just did taht....
<thiefy> heh
<Sysi> thiefy asked about distros usage of those, and so i explained a bit
<Sysi> on #offtopic
<thiefy> aye.
<thiefy>  /donate sysi $40
<thiefy> damnit. does this cmd not work!!!!!!!!!!
<Sysi> the donate button *would* be very handy
<Sysi> but that might made us to look commercial
<thiefy> damn this xchat ver.
<Sysi> on server i'm not using sudo, i want more passwds before getting root (root ssh disabled)
<psycho_oreos> any of you know a way to restrict updating to a different pre-built packages? I'm getting kernel update notification for x86_64 when I'm using i686 and I don't want update to bug me about x86_64 stuff
<thiefy> psycho_oreos, please donate to sysi to have questions answered.
<thiefy> hahaha. sorry, just kidding. but he is awesome.
<psycho_oreos> helper donating helper? ;)
<thiefy> maybe....
<thiefy> he is a wise man...
<thiefy> it pays to pay.
<thiefy> he'lll /rm ..... yer ass if you don't,.
<thiefy> hahhaa
<thiefy> jk.
<psycho_oreos> I hate to complain but I never get any donations when I help people :)
<psycho_oreos> all they say is thanks and nothing about donating but :)
<Sysi> i only want money from windows fixes :b
<thiefy> heheh
<psycho_oreos> makes sense :) afterall windows is part of redmond.. no less
<thiefy> i laugh every time i see something in linux that windows can't do.
<psycho_oreos> there's plenty
<Sysi> best i've seen is one game, my friend got better fps with wine than on windows :D
<thiefy> at work, i've had three users complain that a usb to serial cable blue screens their vista machines. and then, poof, i tried it on winders 7, and i got a blue scr. (i beleive it is the driver that causes the blue screen)    -      i put in a live cd of linux. - installed putty, and it work,ed perfectly. and i laughed for about 20 minutes.
<psycho_oreos> I carry around livecd/liveusb linux these days apart from it having installed on my boxens to assist windows users with their issue
<thiefy> i was so comically suprised (i'm the only linux supporter there) rthat it worked so well / flawlessly.....
<thiefy> and obvioulsly no blue screens is  a good thing, so that helps productivity..
<thiefy> hah
<Pantcho> hi all, i need to recompile the xubuntu kernel with a little change to the  source, any quick guides you can recommand?
<Pres-Gas> g'morning
<Balsaq> good morning Xubuntu.
<faron> hello again everybody...am trying to remove shockwave flash & futuresplash player that about :plugins says I have installed in firefox plugins.Now,I installed this via a tarball {sort of by accident.But,sort of on purpose}.Terminal is saying " No such file or directory".Anybody have any ideas ????
<faron> about : plugins
<eXpl0i7> sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<eXpl0i7> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eXpl0i7> try this
<Sysi> it's under ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Sysi> or..
<eXpl0i7> or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<faron> thanks pal will try some of this
<faron> well,as I suspected...all of those..."not installed so not removed"
<faron> Hmmmmm.Yep.Term can't seem to find anything.I wonder where it goes when it's installed via a tarball
<_tewz> can anyone help me with grub
<_tewz> i can not boot installed win or xubunut because some error in grub
<_tewz> now i am using live cd
#xubuntu 2010-03-18
<thiefy> has anyone tried gnash? does it work well? can i use it instead of flash plugin-nonfree
<thiefy> ?
<_Techie_> umm, tried it a long tiem ago on powerpc hardware and it wasnt that great, it handled basic animation fine but failed on alot of interactive stuff, but then again that was quite awhie ago
<thiefy> aye. i hear ya.
<thiefy> wonder if they've fixed it by now to work well.
<thiefy> i'm not a linux champ, so i don't wanna 'play' with it...
<_Techie_> thiefy, you wotn know unless you try... be adventurous
<Balsaq> good evening xubuntu.
<knome> umm, hi Balsaq
<Balsaq> howdy knome
<pteague> i'm trying to download a bunch of packages via aptitude for installation on a non-internet connected box... is there someway to get it to download the packages required packages or do i have to go through & manually specify all the packages i want to download?
<miika_> I have Xubuntu installed on my laptop... the problem is, that the resolution is too big while booting and in gdm... only after i log in, the resolution goes right... how to change this?
<tracer> i need help with getting latest kernel in xubuntu, can someone point me in the right direction?
<psycho_oreos> why latest?
<tracer> i have bought a wkb-2000 wireless keypad and keys don't work
<tracer> one of the review on ebuyer.com says latest kernel will fix it
<psycho_oreos> ahh hmm
<tracer> i have 2.6.31-20-generic and it doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> what surprises me more is why do they rely on kernels? if its a decent manufacturer, they would be providing source codes to compile against the user's kernel
<tracer> i don't think the manufacturer fixed it, someone who bought one dig a bug report and fixed it from there
<psycho_oreos> but anyhow, installing new kernel's aren't easy, there's a fair bit of work involved, and do expect things to break
<psycho_oreos> yeah in other words the manufacturer show's their naive stance on linux.. leaving the community to fix it themselves
<psycho_oreos> before I'd get latest kernel, I'd give lucid a try, its unsupported but currently imo its fairly close to bleeding edge
<psycho_oreos> bleeding edge for ubuntu's side anyway..
<tracer> ok i'm a bit new though, i guess lucid is a kinda beta version of xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<tracer> xubuntu 10.04?
<psycho_oreos> yup, I was about to get to it
<psycho_oreos> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<psycho_oreos> I'd give that a poke first.. vanilla kernels aren't easy and you need to be somewhat familiar with linux CLI along with searching for help
<tracer> thanks for the info, just what i needed. yeah i looked at some tuts for upgrading kernel and its a bit hairy so a fresh install is perfect for me.
<psycho_oreos> well
<psycho_oreos> I'd start with livecd first.. and maybe dualboot or vm if needed be
<tracer> nah no worries i just got the pc a couple of days ago to make a media centre so nothing to lose by starting again really.
 * psycho_oreos nods
<tracer> thanks to psycho_oreos . keyboard now working fine!
<psycho_oreos> tracer, on lucid? good to hear :)
<tracer> yeah perfect! thanks again
<psycho_oreos> no worries
<tracer> hmmm now i'm on lucid i can't install xbmc, is there a way to manually instal xbmc?
<psycho_oreos> lol have you tried searching for lucid packages? :)
<tracer> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=lucid
<tracer> its there but  build status crossed out
<tracer> https://launchpad.net/~henningpingel/+archive/xbmc
<tracer> might try that one ^^ ?
<psycho_oreos> looks like both of them got cross on it, build failures
<tracer> hmm what can i do?
<psycho_oreos> hmm maybe try a site called getdeb or something.. you'll still need deps.. or compile it from source
<psycho_oreos> either of those methods requires deps lol
<lukaso666> hi... my problem is panel applet "keyboard layout" in Xfce. when i put on this applet i can use it only for one session. after the reboot/power off, this applet disapear. do u know why? i use polish and esperanto by this applet, my language setting works also... well - can u help me?
<lukaso666> i have Xubuntu 9.10
<tracer> ok here comes the noob question -- i got as far as building xbmc using make command. eventually got it working but now when i go to make install its saying permission denied. should i do make install as root?
<tracer> done now nevermind
<tracer> :)
<Pantcho> Hi all, i tried to recompile the kernel and when rebooting i get VFS error that it cann't mount the file system, i am using xubuntu 9.01 on vmware
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Pantcho: what errors did you get installing or recompiling?
<bittin> ~
<pantcho> Hi all, How do i create an initrd file after doing "make" on compiling the kernel? using mkinitrd gives me unknown command! :/
<cody-somerville> pantcho, update-initramfs
<faron> hello everybody does anybody know which package installer Xubuntu 8.04 comes with as default ?
<Sysi> synaptic, apt and aptitude
<Sysi> on base dpkg
<faron> hmmm well okay but say for instance I go to adobe website to download somethign & when I click on download I am getting a choice of "archive mgr? what then ? It seems like something else should be popping up as default package installer
<faron> ahhhhhhhh dpkg
<Sysi> get .tar.gf if you want 64bit flash
<Sysi> you shouldn't donload other software from adobe, it propably don't work or it's in repositories
<Sysi> or idk about acrobat
<faron> just curious really about which pack installer is supposed to be on Xubuntu I think I may have screwed it up & I might need to reinstall it
<Sysi> dpkg --configure -a
<Sysi> common fix, that to terminal
<faron> wellsysi thanks fro all the info
<faron> sysi are you still there ?
<Sysi> yes
<faron> how would I know if I wanted the 64 bit version of anything ?
<faron> sorry if I sound kinda lame but I really am just kind of a novice comp user
<Sysi> do you have 64bit xubuntu?
<Sysi> uname -a
<faron> it says i686 ?
<Sysi> 32bit
<faron> entire read out is.....Linux cybertek 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<faron> all these bits & bytes ! confusing to a {kind of} newb
<Sysi> mine is 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5 :P
<Sysi> centos
<faron> I have absolutly no idea what that even means !
<faron> centos ?
<Sysi> like redhat linux but supported by community
<faron>  anybody tell me how to find out about my graphics card ?
<Sysi> model? lspci | grep VGA and google
<faron> I'm sorry sysi I don't understand {/grep VGA} ? are you telling me to enter lspci into terminal ?
<Sysi> to terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<faron> ah thank you again
<Sysi> grep just finds correct line
<Sysi> | is pipe that gives output of lspci to grep
<faron> hey sysi..is there a way to find out if I have the proper driver installed for that & maybe if anything about it needs to be updated ?
<Sysi> google if you should have open or propietary driver, and check from restricted driver manager do you have it
<Sysi> usuallu drivers don't need separately be updated
<faron> thanks again
<Sysi> that's not very 1337 but propably gives ansvers
<Bookman> I am trying out xubuntu on my Ubuntu 10.04 installation and it starts up fairly well, but none of my windows have borders.  I cannot move them.
<Bookman> nor can I switch running applications.
#xubuntu 2010-03-19
<faron> Hello again everybody.Looking for advice from our beloved Ubuntu community...I would like to test out this "Greasemonkey" thing.My question is...should I install the much newer version from the Firefox site or,should I install the much older version from Synaptic ? And,just for your info...I'm running Xubuntu 8.04 with Firefox {latest vers} {3.6}
<faron> Sorry,Sysi.Me again.What do you think about that ^^^^^^^^ ?
<Myrtti> faron: fyi, it's almost 3am in Finland where Sysi is
<faron> Oh,wow !
<faron> jst looking for a little more input
<rww> faron: I tend to use the newer version from the Firefox site. It's a matter of personal preference, though. If you install it from Synaptic, it'll get installed for all users, whereas if you get it from Firefox, it'll just be installed for you. Apart from the version differences, that's about all that's different.
<CAPcap> i have a problem where if I let the screen saver come up, or my system suspends, when it comes back nothing works properly (or even at all). also if it goes to screensaver and asks me to log back in it wont accept my password. is this a common problem? how do i fix it.   Im running 9.10
<CAPcap> guess no one is here
<CAPcap> i have a problem where if I let the screen saver come up, or my system suspends, when it comes back nothing works properly (or even at all). also if it goes to screensaver and asks me to log back in it wont accept my password. is this a common problem? how do i fix it.   Im running 9.10
<santiago> buenas noches
<santiago> necesito de su ayuda
<santiago> puede ser?
<_Techie_> umm
<_Techie_> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<santiago> bueno gracias
<_Techie_> i dislike people who think we arent any help just because we choose to sleep between the hours of midnight - 7am+
<nrodine> Hello?
<nrodine> I need help :(
<nrodine> My wireless internet is not working on my HP dv6000 laptop. It is working on my Vista partition. It was also not working on Kubuntu.
<nrodine> Also, the wired Ethernet connection works (as I am using it now)
<xiainx> you probably don't have the driver installed.
<xiainx> You should try installing the xubuntu restricted extras package from the application manager, that fixed it for me
<nrodine> where is application manager? Applications > .... > Application Manager? Sorry, new to xubuntu, used to kubuntu
<xiainx> ummmm
<nrodine> ohh, Add/Remove Applications?
<xiainx> Yes, that's it
<nrodine> or would you rather I use adept manager
<xiainx> Add/Remove Applications should be just fine
<xiainx> now search for Xubuntu Restricted Extras
<nrodine> ok, I installed it
<nrodine> If I don't come back in 5 minutes, assume the worst (aka, it didn't work and I will be back in 10 in that case)
<xiainx> got it ;)
<nrodine> Hello?
<nrodine> Yeah, no, that didn't work :(
<xiainx> :(
<nrodine> also, my wireless switch is always red
<nrodine> no matter which way I flip it
<xiainx> Broadcom?
<nrodine> nrodine@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<nrodine>   *-network
<nrodine>        description: Network controller
<nrodine>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<nrodine>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<nrodine>        physical id: 0
<nrodine>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<nrodine>        version: 01
<nrodine>        width: 64 bits
<nrodine>        clock: 33MHz
<nrodine>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<nrodine>        configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0
<nrodine>        resources: irq:16 memory:f4000000-f4003fff
<nrodine>   *-network
<nrodine>        description: Ethernet interface
<nrodine>        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<nrodine>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<nrodine>        physical id: 0
<xiainx> So, yes, broadcom
<nrodine>        bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0
<nrodine>        logical name: eth0
<nrodine>        version: 01
<nrodine>        serial: 00:1e:68:5c:f5:4d
<nrodine>        size: 100MB/s
<nrodine>        capacity: 100MB/s
<nrodine>        width: 64 bits
<nrodine>        clock: 33MHz
<nrodine>        capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
<nrodine>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.168.1.105 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
<nrodine>        resources: irq:28 ioport:c000(size=256) memory:f8200000-f8200fff memory:c0000000-c001ffff(prefetchable)
<nrodine> yes
<xiainx> I would check this out:
<xiainx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<xiainx> or is that too old... just a sec
<nrodine> yeah, I am going to try that now
<nrodine> I like step 0, "clear out any mess from existing failed attempts to use ndiswrapper. " lol
<_Techie_> umm
<_Techie_> i would like to point out that using broadcom drivers in ndiswrapper may not be the solution
<_Techie_> as the broadcom card that is listed in lshw is the gigabit wired network connection, not the wireless
<nrodine> wired?
<nrodine> no, it is the BCM4312 802.11b/g one, wireless
<nrodine> +is confused+
<nrodine> ok, I need to boot up windows to get some files
<nrodine> I will be back later
<rww> nrodine: BCM4312 doesn't need ndiswrapper :\
<rww> plug into ethernet, install "bcmwl-kernel-source" and "b43-fwcutter", say yes when it prompts about firmware, and you're done
<nrodine> ok
<MarkSide> Hi all
<MarkSide> Having problems getting an Xubuntu install to get an IP address in a VirtualBox VM - could anyone point me to any good network-troubleshooting guides?
<nrodine> Hey
<nrodine> Thank you so much!
<nrodine> it works
<nrodine> good night :)
<_Techie_> anybody here have experience and or knowledge of 32bit vs 64bit?
<Sysi> 64bit supports more ram, otherly no big difference
<_Techie_> wow, Sysi... you actually would be the wisest and best person to answer
<_Techie_> i know your about the same age as me, but damn i have the utmost respect
<Sysi> i think it's pretty complicated deep down, but main difference is that
<_Techie_> the main thing i was thinking of, is installing a 32bit OS on a 64bit capable CPU goign to restrict it, and will any slight performance boost be gained by using a 64bit OS
<_Techie_> coz ive lived my life on 32bit and i just found out that my Celeron D is 64bit
<Sysi> 32bit on 64bit works well
<_Techie_> this i know
<_Techie_> but might there be a performance boost gained by switching from 32bit to 64bit?
<Sysi> propably not, at least noticeable
<_Techie_> hrmm
<Sysi> i didn't notice
<_Techie_> another thing comes to mind
<Sysi> there was also something about that 64bit can even be slower if there's not very much ram
<_Techie_> i cant seem to implement a 30% overclock on this CPU and achieve a succesful boot, might this be due to my OS being 32bit and not supporting more than 3.5ghz?
<Sysi> i haven't heard about that kind of thing
<_Techie_> hrmm, i will have to do my research
<_Techie_> going to a LAN tommorow hosted by a local computer company so ill ask some of the guys there
<Sysi> btw, Techie, you know some stuff that i don't
<_Techie_> i knwo this
<_Techie_> still doent change the fact that you know alot more than me in areas
<Sysi> our biology teacher told us to watch monty python :D
<_Techie_> your biology teacher has good taste
<subspider> hello everyone
<cody-somerville> hi
<SEALIVE> hi wher do i find the installation folder of my installt programm Eagle is the name Hardy xbuntu?
<SEALIVE> isent there a search function for folders ?
<xuchula> I just updated to Xubuntu 9.04, and the folders and wallpaper on my desktop are no longer visible. Anyone have any suggestions?
<nikolam> bah, how do I remove applet form panel that does not react on right click? (9.10, 32bit, I think it us szstem load monitor, with cpu, mem, swap etc)
<nikolam> I wanted to add it as usual with lower width with no text labels
<nikolam> and now it is stuck on panel, not acting on right click
<nikolam> so i can not set it up how i like, remove, etc
<nikolam> oh i see now , i opened settings for applet
<nikolam> and it was minimised by mistake
<nikolam> all ok
<nikolam> :)
<_Techie_> =)
<fxjumper> bonsoir #xubuntu
<_Techie_> hello fxjumper
<fxjumper> so, it's english topic?
<fxjumper> ...channel
<_Techie_> yes, this is generally an english channel however there are channels in various other languages
<_Techie_> what language are you after?
<fxjumper> thanks ... i'am french
<_Techie_> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<fxjumper> thank Ubottu it's nice too in english but only for read ... :p
<_Techie_> you have a very nice resume
<_Techie_> oh great, a netsplit
<deathdefineslife> Greetings.
<_Techie_> heya deathdefineslife
<deathdefineslife> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an eeepc 1005HA via unetbootin
<_Techie_> cool, any trouble?
<deathdefineslife> And I can do the installation just fine, but when I have rebooted (and it's trying to boot for the first time) I get almost a black screen.
<_Techie_> any more information than a black screen
<deathdefineslife> All I can see is a blinking marker (but not interactable of course..) and some weird arrow like thingy
<_Techie_> might this black screen have some minor details?
<_Techie_> hrmm
<deathdefineslife> _Techie_ such as?
<deathdefineslife> oh, this is actually after grub etc
<_Techie_> after grub
<_Techie_> hrmm
<_Techie_> are you able ot boot into text mode?
<deathdefineslife> but neither normal or failsafe works
<deathdefineslife> nope
<_Techie_> thats very peculiar
<_Techie_> in grub, select the option to edit the entry
<_Techie_> add "text" to the end
<_Techie_> so, random gibberish from default boot -- quiet splash text
<_Techie_> you may also wish to remove splash
<_Techie_> and quiet
<_Techie_> that should give you an idea on where exactly its hanging
<deathdefineslife> good idea
<_Techie_> i have a feeling it may be a problem loading usplash
<_Techie_> and possibly GDM
<deathdefineslife> I get the exact same error
<_Techie_> hrmm
<Sysi> deathdefineslife: ubuntu 9.10?
<_Techie_> that means its after grub, but before Xubuntu does anything at all
<deathdefineslife> Sysi yea, xubuntu 9.10
<Sysi> i'm running lucid on 1005ha just now
<deathdefineslife> Interesting.. :s
<Sysi> and i've ran karmic also
<Sysi> wifi worked pretty badly
<Sysi> that sounds like gdm/xorg crash
<deathdefineslife> Hmm, any idea on how to troubleshoot?
<Sysi> press ctrl alt f1
<deathdefineslife> nothing happens
<deathdefineslife> should I try vanilla ubuntu first perhaps?
<Sysi> what does vanilla ubuntu mean? i've heard that couple of times but never seen anywhere
<_Techie_> vanilla means plain
<Sysi> like vanilla kernel?
<_Techie_> he means, regular old ubuntu, not any of the derivitaves such as xubuntu kubuntu or lubuntu
<Sysi> it shouldn't make difference but reinstall is a (bad) choice
<deathdefineslife> Hmm, what should I do then?
<_Techie_> have you tried installing the LTS version?
<Sysi> hardy propably don't work well
<Sysi> too new hardware
<_Techie_> i would recomment jaunty
<_Techie_> but i think that a LTS release may be better as far as support
<Sysi> have you tries to boot several times?
<deathdefineslife> _Techie_ I
<deathdefineslife> I
<deathdefineslife> I'll try that
<Sysi> i used fedora with eee-fedora kernel until now lucid
<nrodine> Hello
<nrodine> I only have one workspace, how do I add back a second one horrizontally?
<nrodine> sorry, I tried logging out and back in, didn't work :P
<nrodine> Anyone?
<knome> oh well. just was going to answer him.
<knome> oh, you came back :P
<nrodine> no
<nrodine> yeah
<nrodine> lol
<nrodine> google said to reboot, it didn't work, lol
<knome> nrodine, see applications -> settings -> workspaces
<knome> you should be able to add as many workspaces as you want there
<nrodine> lol, thanks >_<
<nrodine> I <3 IRC
<knome> hah
<nrodine> they don't have this kinda stuff on windows :P
<knome> don't get too addicted though :P
<nrodine> I used Kubuntu for a few years in highschool, I decided to try xubuntu, i like the GUI more, but everything is new
<residentgrey> any advice on loading from source? is it actually easy? I never did it
<knome> if you don't know what to do, then maybe try to avoid
<residentgrey> ok as there's a CAD program that is fully functional, unlike qcad that only has a source distro for linux
<knome> !build | residentgrey, see this page:
<ubottu> residentgrey, see this page:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<residentgrey> !packages?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> !packages | residentgrey
<ubottu> residentgrey: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<residentgrey> I normally check the manager first
<knome> anyway... i need to head to bed, it's already 2am. good luck :)
<residentgrey> kpackagekit?
<residentgrey> nn knome
<knome> don't worry about that. they are all looking at the same repositoreis.
<knome> if you have checked one of those, you are fine.
<knome> ->
<residentgrey> oh k
<residentgrey> nite
<residentgrey> who gets the next shift? lol
#xubuntu 2010-03-20
<thiefy> good day sirs.
<genii> And ma'ams
<thiefy> i have vanilla ubuntu karmic installed.... and i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras fluxbox     - am i able to switch between fluxbox and gnome easily? or what happens now?
<genii> Usually from login manager choose then what desktop
<tester3478> Hi. I am testing Xubuntu 10.04 and want to enable my bluetooth mouse. Is there a graphical interface like in gnome?
<bazhang> tester3478, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<tester3478> does xubuntu support bluetooth mice and how?
<residentgrey> thievy
<residentgrey> look at the session tab in the loading screen
<residentgrey> *thiefy
<residentgrey> there should be a fluxbox entry after install
<tester3478> please anyone?
<residentgrey> im still a noob
<tester3478> I was really thinking of switching to xubuntu on the next release after five years of plain ubuntu but if it is even to hard to add a simple logitech bluetooth mouse than skip that!
<residentgrey> google is your friend?
<tester3478> no it is not
<residentgrey> oh ok
<tester3478> actually I have skipped using gmail after years I don't want them to know anything that I know so no sir no google
<residentgrey> i know not about mce
<residentgrey> mice
<residentgrey> bing gives you zing
<tester3478> it's just that xubuntu should have a simple gui config tool to enable bluetooth devices
<residentgrey> lol
<residentgrey> or have it easy to have gtk and kde apps to be skinned right
<residentgrey> ...
<residentgrey> how DO i do that
<residentgrey> try looking at backports?
<residentgrey> ndiswrapper help at at all
<residentgrey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup fails???
<residentgrey> brb
<residentgrey> much better
<tester3478> thanks residentgrey
<tester3478> I will try that
<residentgrey> i do what google likes lol
<genii> Does google do what you like?
<residentgrey> not always, fickle like many things
<Yoques> Hi!
<Yoques> Why when I iniciate xubuntu the volume is ALLWAYS off?
<faron> 'm trying to edit a file...when I click on "edit" I get a box asking me to "choose your preferred text editor first".On the left in this box is "search,recently used,bobby,desktop & filesystem".On top in this box is an empty box beggin me to put in a "location" for mousepad.Anybody know what I tell this thing ?
<r3z1> can any body help with  Realtek ALC262
<r3z1> my mic not working
<nikolam> this stupid youtube now uses too much cpu time
<nikolam> how bad
<nikolam> together with that cpsed flash
<nikolam> yuck
<nikolam> before it used to work..
<nikolam> now seems like you need dual core X ghz just to play d* small videos
<nikolam> hmm, how to install gnome sound recorder without that pulseaudio thing, etc..
<chris_debian> Hi, all. Just upgraded to Lucid and my sound has gone.  Anyone know where to change the settings? I suspect PulseAudio has taken over.
<bazhang> chris_debian, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<chris_debian> Oops, sorry....will head over there.
<nikolam> i am afraid of installing pulseaudio now
<nikolam> i have low disk space and alsa seems working as default
<nikolam> do zou have some sound recording program to recommend
<nikolam> since gnome sound recorder pulls all pulseaudio and stuff
<jo-erlend> is there any beta release of xubuntu yet?
<nikolam> ajdebre456
<Sysi> lucid beta will be out soon
<nikolam> sorry
<Spaceraver> Hi lads..
<Spaceraver> decided to test xubuntu for a carpc..
<bazhang> carpc?
<Spaceraver> pc in a car..
<Spaceraver> or computer as one might put it
<bazhang> how would you be installing the system
<Spaceraver> on a omnibook laptop.. just need a decent touchscreen
<bazhang> was there an issue with the installation?
<Spaceraver> some said to steer away from netbook remix
<Spaceraver> not yet..
<Spaceraver> but there is bound to be..
<Spaceraver> 3m network card..
<Spaceraver> 3com*
<bazhang> tried the livecd yet?
<Spaceraver> downloading as we speak.. last time i used xubuntu was 6.04
<bazhang> 6.06 you mean
<Spaceraver> dapper
<Spaceraver> something like that..
<Spaceraver> alltho settling for a distro is mighty complicated...
<Spaceraver> i know enough of linux to be dangerous to the distro i choose ;)
<Spaceraver> some say i need to change some kernel stuff. and that i might need some help with
<bazhang> well best to try it out, then troubleshoot; if you wish to just chat there are the various offtopic channels
<Spaceraver> will have gps via bluetooth if i can find the dongle.. else it's usb
<Spaceraver> baz... and the offtopic is?
<bazhang>  #k/x/ubuntu-offtopic , depending on which you wish
<Sysi> our is a bit dead
<Spaceraver> looks like it
<Spaceraver> :)
<Spaceraver> actually i was looking for a tut on throwing the livecd on a pendrive...
<Spaceraver> easier to install
<bazhang> unetbootin
<Spaceraver> gracias
<bazhang> also pendrivelinux.com
<Spaceraver> will have a go at that
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net iirc they have a windows version as well
<bazhang> if you already are running a variant of ubuntu karmic (k/x) then unetbootin is in the repos
<Spaceraver> got it... installing on pendrive as of now
<bazhang> you may also wish to consider lxde if xfce4 is too heavy
<Spaceraver> only using the pendrive as a means of installing.. if xfce is too heavy i'll go with fluxbox
<Spaceraver> :D
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> be sure to choose boot from usb in the bios
<Spaceraver> or is lxde more fingerfriendly? i'll have to rely on touch screen input.
<bazhang> currently I dont know if any variant supports that, you might wish to check ubuntuforums for more
<Spaceraver> hm... if i can remember my login..
<bazhang> no need to login just ubuntu/xubuntu/etc touchscreen will gives links to ubuntuforums in your favorite search engine
<Spaceraver> remembered my login.. hehe. been a while since i have been there
<Spaceraver> last visit august 20. 2008
<Spaceraver> seems i cannot boot from a pendrive. and the bios is locked.. more bumps in the road
<Spaceraver> i get blinking screen and sr0 errors.. reboot and use safe vga?
<Spaceraver> well this is rather unsatisfying to install xubuntu on that old piece of crap
<bazhang> sounds like a bad burn
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso as well
<Spaceraver> i did at download while using a dlm
<Spaceraver> and the burner has never failed yet...
<Spaceraver> but alas... could be a bad burn
<Spaceraver> at least i have live desktop atm sortof
<bazhang> corrupt iso or bad burns (or too fast) are the main culprits for the most part
<nrodine> Hello
<nrodine> how do I open a folder in terminal?
<Spaceraver> cd [folder]
<nrodine> lol, I mean like
<nrodine> In a new window
<nrodine> like on mac it is open
<nrodine> Like, I want to make a shortcut to my /usr/games folder on my desktop
<nrodine> but I want to do it using Terminal commands, not using a link
<Spaceraver> mklink /usr/games if im not completely misunderstanding
<nrodine> No, ok, like, that was an example >_<
<Spaceraver> :)
<nrodine> So, say I cd to /usr/bin in my terminal, and I want to view the folder with file manager, what do I type to make file manager open up at the current location?
<nrodine> ex: "FileManager ./"
<nrodine> Make sense?
<nrodine> Sorry, it is a very specific thing, but it is useful to me :P
<Spaceraver> sorry... preoccupied..
<Spaceraver> i cant really remember how to...
<Spaceraver> :/
<Spaceraver> but should be thunar
<nrodine> Ok, I will stick in here for today in case anyone else knows
<nrodine> hey!
<nrodine> it works, lol
<nrodine> thanks
<Spaceraver> np
<nrodine> >_< "thunar help" doesn't work, lol
<nrodine> ohh, duh "thunar -help"
<nrodine> ok, that works, lol
<Spaceraver> haha.. try the man pages :)
<nrodine> ok, thank you so much!
<Spaceraver> hm... the live cd is stuck at the boot page... but i have console from f1-f6
<Spaceraver> ill leave it at that... have to go out now...
<Spaceraver> ill be back tomorrow some time
<slow-motion> hi
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hello
<teachprint> Hello there, I'm new to ubuntu and was wondering if this channel can be used to ask some questions
<medianmajik> teachprint: of course. note how you have already asked a question
<teachprint> Thanks... my other question is:  How can I change the permissions on a folder?
<charlie-tca> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<teachprint> Thanks for the response Charlie-tcaubottu
<bazhang> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<teachprint> Are you serious?, Good show
<medianmajik> teachprint: what is another question you have?
<nasrullah> hi to everyone
<nasrullah> how to fix xubuntu gpg error badsig.
<charlie-tca> where?
<nasrullah> xubuntu karmic
<charlie-tca> download, your computer, ??
<Sysi> what you're trying to do?
<nasrullah> A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://mu.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nasrullah> i got this on terminal .your help please.
<Sysi> with what command?
<nasrullah> sudo apt-get update
<nasrullah>  Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nasrullah> your help please...
<nasrullah> I got these two errors
<medianmajik> nasrullah: that is a common error. I'm looking up the command to fix it...
<nasrullah> thank you............you may e-mail me me on this add.nasrullah1983@sabily.org
<Sysi> have you tried again?
<nasrullah> nasrullah1983@sabily.org
<nasrullah> thank you
<medianmajik> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<nasrullah> thank you
<nasrullah> A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://mu.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nasrullah> this error i got now
<Sysi> my first try to all apt-problems: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<medianmajik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587936
<medianmajik> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys $GPGKEY
<medianmajik> gpg --export --armor $GPGKEY | sudo apt-key add -
<medianmajik> replace $GPGKEY with 40976EAF437D05B5
<medianmajik> this will solve your problem
<nasrullah> thank you all
<Javiersito> I'm trying to fix my cups and I need to change LogLevel to debug but I can't save it, help please
<faron> good day everybody hope all are well.just curious.Anybody running ubuntu with the new friefox 3.6 & noscript ?
<thiefy> faron, i am on ubuntu with firefox 3.5.8 and noscript...
<faron> did ff disable your noscipt when you downloaded 3.5.8 ?
<thiefy> nope.
<faron> ahhhhhh well when I downed 3.6 they disabled it
<thiefy> maybe you need to update noscript?
<thiefy> or just re-inst. it?
<thiefy> i've never had that problem as i've gotten updates.
<faron> supposedly I have tthe latest but I'll probably go check
<thiefy> i'm updating my update manager
<thiefy> i'll see if it offers me 3.5
<thiefy> 3.6
<faron> hmmm yeah have to go check
<thiefy> 1.9.9.57 is the newest.
<thiefy> well that's annoying, i see firefox 3.6 is out for linux. but ubuntu's update manager doesn't tell / offer me 3.6
<faron> I'll have to try reinstall then now because apparently I uhninstalled it
<faron> No.It's not approved yet
<thiefy> ah, i see.
<faron> I had to take a fairly long way around to get it
<faron> had some quirks at first but everything seems fine now
<thiefy> cool.
<faron> thiefy...you know anything about greasemonkey ?
<thiefy> nope. never used it.
<thiefy> i figure the more of these addons you plop into firefox, the slower it gets.
<thiefy> so i use few as possible.
<faron> too bad.works pretty good on youtube though.Gonna try & get it to work with tvguide.com's dvr
<thiefy> that one screws with the webpage itself, rerenders it, doesn't it? screws with scripts... i'd think that'd kill preformance.
<thiefy> yeah, lots of cool tricks i've heard it can do.
<faron> Flash works REALLY bad on my pc so I had to find a work around
<faron> Well,actually it works ALMOST perfcetly but just bad enough to b annoying
<medianmajik> thiefy: add the firefox dev ppa to download newer builds via synaptic/apt
<faron> that's what I had to do.Kind of a hassle but the new ff seems at leat a bit smoother
<xiven> Are the screensavers in the Screensaver settings panel specific to Xubuntu at all?
#xubuntu 2010-03-21
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> i am trying to connect from one xfce desktop to another by running ssh user@host -Y xfce4-session
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> but nothing happens
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> except there appear some messages about services already running
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> any ideas how that could work ?
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> i can run an xterm there
<rofl0r> <rofl0r> but thats a bit low end
<knome> !pastebin | roflor, pastebin please for multiple line pastes:
<ubottu> roflor, pastebin please for multiple line pastes:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rofl0r> i know knome...
<rofl0r> any ideas about my issue ?
<rofl0r> do i have to install kde there to get a desktop ?
<knome> nope. why do you run xfce-session?
<psycho_oreos> why not run something like vnc?
<rofl0r> vnc is a bit slow and hard to configure
<knome> rofl0r, as psycho_oreos suggested, vnc would do the trick. x11vnc is a very simple command-line utility.
<psycho_oreos> vnc isn't that hard to configure, I got it working in a lot less effort as opposed to trying to implement xdmcp
<rofl0r> i usually connect to xfce4-session with cygwin, or from mac os x... work like a charm
<rofl0r> just from xfce to xfce seems to be an issue
<raevol> hey so xubuntu isn't going to jump on board with all the interface retardedness that's happening in ubuntu for lucid, right?
<raevol> and if it does all the settings will still be available to change things back?
 * alucard_evil is here on the Xubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 Live CD & loving it! :D
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you who reside here, in the tranquil binary rainforest known as...Xubuntu!
<awake1> hi, i want to set a delay timer for the terminal that launches at startup
<awake1> how may i do this?
<psycho_oreos> you could probably issue slee <n> && <command>
<psycho_oreos> sleep*
<awake1> it doesn't work, nothing happens
<awake1> i also tried to place a .sh file in ~/.config/autostart/ and that didnt seem to work either, not sure if i did it correctly
<awake1> chmod +x the file as well. got that was from some guide
<awake1> anyway the reason for all this is because i set the terminal to be semi-transparent, but the one that starts up after logging in is opaque
<awake1> same with wbar, i wanted to delay that as well
<awake1> okay i got it working, in the startup session box, the command i used pointed to the .sh file
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87> For some reason, the desktop panels refuse to show up. What could be the problem?
<charlie-tca> ubuttu, tell Omar87 about !panels
<charlie-tca> ubottu, tell Omar87 about !panels
<Omar87> charlie-tca, it ubottu is having his break time. :P
<charlie-tca> Maybe
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Maybe I said it wrong?
<Omar87> charlie-tca, thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Omar87> ubottu, I know you are a robot, but even robots need hugs every once and then! :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * charlie-tca thinking that ubottu hates Xubuntu?
<jussi01> Omar87: ubottu is a female. ;)
<jussi01> charlie-tca: and ubottu doesnt hate xubuntu, she just doesnt like you :P
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the information
 * jussi01 hugs charlie-tca
<Omar87> jussi01, I see. :)
<jussi01> !gender | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<takamarou> Hi all.  I just installed xubuntu 9.10 on a Compaq laptop.  Everything seems to be working fine, but I can not get the wifi enabled.  There is a button on the laptop that enables the network card(or it did - in windows), but pressing it doesn't seem to do anything in xubuntu.  ANy ideas how to fix this?
<charlie-tca> make sure it is enabled before shutting down windows?
<charlie-tca> !wireless | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<takamarou> windows is uninstalled, as of now.
<spaceraver> bazhang.. is there any way to boot from the cd but use a usb stick as install source...
<Planetary> hey guys, How do I change my ATI driver. I wish the graphic would come back from 7.04. What do I use to edit teh xorg.conf file. thanks
<Planetary> also I there is a printer that I want to work and I cant seem to get it to run. its a HP 710c. I read somewhere that some code needs to be change, not sure how to do that. Thanks
<Planetary> Ok I found the command an file to change for the printer but how do I change it in xubuntu?
<Planetary> gedit is for ubuntu right?
<slow-motion> hi
<Planetary> hey
<charlie-tca> Planetary: you do know that 7.04 is very old, and no longer supported, right?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses mousepad for editing files.
<Planetary> yep, it was my first install years ago
<Planetary> so. 'sudo mousepad'
<charlie-tca> You really should consider installing the current version, especially since the new LTS will release in April. LTS versions have support and security updates for three years
<Planetary> oh all my computers are 9.04 or higher. I just remembered that thing in 7.04. thanks
<waxman> evening
<challman> I've been using Xubuntu for many months on my hp dv9008nr without problem. Then recently, I believe after an update, my wireless has been having trouble. I started a PING to my wireless AP and saw response times range from milliseconds to 30 seconds. Also, I would receive "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available "
<challman> But if I run another distro, I don't see any of this behavior
<franky_> hi, i install xubuntu to my old pc, but my videos on you tube run slow. the graphics are ok. any ideas?
<knome> challman, which version are you on?
<knome> franky_, how old pc? how much ram?
<charlie-tca> franky_: not enough ram or video ram?
<challman> 9.10
 * charlie-tca is slow again
<challman> 9.10 with all the latest patches
<franky_> i have 512 on ram, it has an integrated video card
<knome> challman, did you upgrade from 9.04, or just regular updates?
<challman> Hmmmm, not sure if it was a fresh install or an upgrade. I've been running xubuntu since 9.04... I don't recall, sorry
<charlie-tca> franky_: it is using some of that 512 for video.
<franky_> knome, i have 512 on ram, its an amd 1500+ processor
<knome> challman, i mean, just before it stooped working, did you do regular updates or upgraded from 9.04 ?
<charlie-tca> slow cpu, low ram
<franky_> i think so. when i enter cmos i give some options on video usage
<charlie-tca> yupo
<challman> It had been running on 9.10 for some time therefore it wasn't a recent upgrade. I stay on top of the regular patches. It had been running fine for months, but started showing problems within the past two weeks I believe
<charlie-tca> try increasing the ram to be used for video, but I think a dedicated video card would give a good improvement for that.
<franky_> i was expecting no problems with xubuntu because on xp the video was fine
<challman> here's my system hardware info... http://pastebin.com/g0n3Y00f
<knome> charlie-tca, do you know about challman's problem?
<charlie-tca> no, I am terrible at wireless
<challman> i thought my Broadcom was going bad (it had in the past and I replaced it). So, I booted to Mepis 8.5 (dual boot). I'm on it now and it works flawless.
<challman> I guess I could do a clean install, but I just hate losing all my customizations.  :|
<franky_> Knome_: any video card suggestions??
<knome> franky_, nope, sorry
<franky_> so u think the video is the problem?
<challman> i have a suggestion
<challman> for franky......
<franky_> my hard drive is 6.5 gb, its an old hard drive, u think it has something to do with the video slow performance?
<franky_> go ahead challman
<challman> if you have the harddrive space, I suggest mounting the tmpfs (I believe /tmp) to a ram disk (I don't recall how much ram you have). when you stream content, it gets stored to tmp while it's being rendered. I've noticed an improvement in video on my older machines when I did this
<challman> if you have the memory**** sorry
<franky_> i have 512 on ram
<challman> instead of storing it to harddrive (which is slower than ram) if you store it temporarily in ram, then it may run faster
<challman> hold on, brb
<challman> my wife won't get off her computer, however I beleive I used 128MB for the ram disk
<challman> yeah, I used 128MB ram
<franky_> ok, i was google it and look simple to do
<franky_> can u tell how to star.
<challman> give me a sec
<franky_> i was reading this topic,  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=16450
<challman> i have the notes on a Google wave. hold on
<challman> #1 create ramdisk:: /sbin/mke2fs -q -m 0 /dev/ram0 ..... #2 mount it::  /bin/mount -t tmpfs -o size=128m /dev/ram0 /tmp ...... #3 (hold on)
<challman> #3 mounts it every time you boot. I'm still looking around for that. give me some time. However, in the interim, you can create and mount /tmp to a ramdisk and see if it yields any improvement in your videos
<franky_> ok, thanks. on the instruction you just send, what it meas the .......??
<challman> sorry, I used the '...........' just to separate the commands.
<challman> nothing mroe
<challman> more*
<franky_> ok. thanks for your  help. i preaciate
<challman> memory starts to suck when you get older. i'm still looking for the final step. bear with me
<franky_> im google it, to se if i can run it every time i turn on the pc
<challman> did you try it already to see if it made any improvement?
<franky_> no, im finishing i fresh install again., because i messup the last time. jeje
<franky_> right now im in a laptop, with ubuntu. yeah!
<challman> ahah! got it!!!
<challman> take those two commands and place them in the /etc/rc.local file before the exit command near the bottom of the file
<knome> challman, :)
<challman> every time you boot, it will create and mount /tmp to a ramdisk which should improve video. I was able to get my computer to go from on streamed HD youtube video to three HD youtube videos
<challman> one streamed*
<challman> another thing you can do to improve overall performance us to reduce the number of consoles that most distro's install/configure as a default
<franky_> ok
<challman> most I've seen configure four. I've never needed more than two. so I remove them. see this link  http://pastebin.com/MSE9J74D
<franky_> i will check all in about 15 min. the install is allmost done
<franky_> it has two consoles for default i think
<challman> edit /etc/inittab and comment out 3-6
<challman> oic, well then that's good. it saves on processor and ram
<challman> if you don't have an inittab, then comment out all the lines in /etc/init/  tty3.conf - tty6.conf  files
<challman> sorry, most distro's I've seen configure 6 consoles. I said 4 earlier  :)
<challman> make sense?
<franky_> yes. i think. im  gonna star first with the steps that u send me. give me 1 minute
<WASasquatch> Hey, everyone.
<WASasquatch> How is everyone's first day of Spring going?
<WASasquatch> Hah, at least in the US and Canada it is.
<WASasquatch> :(
<WASasquatch> Quiet...
<WASasquatch> Hello, RobinKing.
<robinking623> WASasquatch: hi
<knome> !ot | WASasquatch
<ubottu> WASasquatch: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sysi> if you want really active, #ubuntu-offtopic
<WASasquatch> So anyways, I have a question regarding my installation of Xubuntu.
<slow-motion> n8
<WASasquatch> When I attach my Belkin F5D8053 N Wireless adapter, it is recognized immediately.
<WASasquatch> However, when I connect to my router, I am unable to surf the internet. Also, after a minute or so, it seems it gets disconnected, if ever connected to begin with.
<WASasquatch> Obviously Windows XP can connect and surf as I am talking with you fine people.
<robinking623> WASasquatch: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<robinking623> WASasquatch: then your problem will be gone.
<robinking623> WASasquatch: but are you running 910?
<WASasquatch> Alrighty, let me write this down and reboot. I'll be back to give a thanks via Pidgin if all is well.
<WASasquatch> Indeed, I am.
<WASasquatch> x86
<robinking623> WASasquatch: then just do that. it works by my laptop
<WASasquatch> On a Toshiba Satellite 1905-S301, pretty old, get some graphical problems. Namely a rounded off glitched out box on the upper right of my desktop. It dissapears when I highlight over it.
<WASasquatch> Is that a gadget which I cannot see due to graphical problems?
<WASasquatch> rectangle actually, not a box.
<WASasquatch> I'm using Xubuntu because of it's desktop environment. Ubuntu unfortunately has many graphical problems, and eventually becomes unresponsive.
<robinking623> WASasquatch: can you just make a screenshot for your second question?
<WASasquatch> Indeed, I'll try. I'll be back.
<WASasquatch> I got too excited and exited out without saving that command. May I get a paste?
<WASasquatch> Need to turn Pidgin logging on. :P
<robinking623> WASasquatch: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<WASasquatch> Thank you so much.
<robinking623> WASasquatch: you re welcome
<WASasquatch> It appears the command "sudo app-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic" doesn't exist. This is confusing me.
<eXpl0i7> apt-get
<eXpl0i7> not app
<eXpl0i7> xD
<WASasquatch> Now I did install it under windows, allowing it 5 gigs of install space. Could the packages not be installed? Should I give it more space?
<WASasquatch> LMAO
<WASasquatch> Right, so now I just feel like a dumbass.
<psycho_oreos> probably aptitude is a little better
<WASasquatch> *Shamefully restarts again...* lmao
<WASasquatch> So, should I give Xubuntu more space. Command worked, however the package doesn't exist.
<psycho_oreos> probably add more verbosity
<WASasquatch> How do you go about that. Sorry, I'm new to Linux. My Linux-savy friend is currently at work and unavailable, and I wanted to get down to learning this stuff.
<franky_> hello, i install xubuntu to an old pc. 512 ram, 6 gb hard drive. video card integrated on motherboard, amd 1500+. runs ok, but video freeze a little bit, when im watchin videos on youtube, any options>?
<trinikrono> hey guys
<trinikrono> so why is this not the default desktop lol
<knome> xubuntu? who knows.
<psycho_oreos> probably xfce isn't seen as mature enough compared to gnome
<knome> xfce also has quite a bit smaller developer community than gnome, and do not have a time-based release schedule
<trinikrono> point
<trinikrono> i was wondering
<trinikrono> how come it has so little members in the launchpad user group
<trinikrono> i only saw something like
<trinikrono> just now
<knome> what is "it" ?
<trinikrono>  388 members
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> is that really it?
<psycho_oreos> you have yet to answer the question
<knome> there are maybe 10 xfce developers, if even that.
<knome> the launchpad groups are giving you totally different figures
<trinikrono> so is it that
<trinikrono> the users just dont join the launchpad user group?
<knome> yup, pretty much.
<knome> we definitely have more than 388 users.
<trinikrono> aha
<trinikrono> i really do hope so
<knome> don't know the numbers, but we do.
<Appetite> what is the xubuntu equivelent of the ubuntu menu system->prefs?
<Appetite> nevermind, found it.
#xubuntu 2011-03-14
<Mxzklc> hello everyone, I'd need some help with dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with aptio bios (supposed to be an efi), i'm fairly new to dualbootin (only ever used linux on my pc since 2007 lol) only thing i know is that since 9.10 it's a pain to do due to grub2 and id like to avoid having to "bootrec /fixboot" everytime i need windows
<captain_> hey guys what would be the best thing to use with 10.10 for remote desktoping
<captain_> damn did i miss everyone?
<Vegas_HP> hey guys what would be the best thing to use with 10.10 for remote desktoping
<Unit193> !vnc | Vegas_HP
<ubottu> Vegas_HP: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ant13> hello everyone, I'd like to have some help dualbooting windows 7 and xubuntu
<Logan_> !dualboot | Ant13
<ubottu> Ant13: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ant13> Logan_ : did not work that way, windows just wont start, will go to windows logo show me its loading then reboot my pc
<xubuntu024> hello, world
<knome> hello
<r0me0> hola a todos
<r0me0> quiero que alguien me ayude con algo
<charlie-tca> English please?
<r0me0> sorry
<charlie-tca> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r0me0> i down xubuntu 10.10 but no booting this cd
<montcalm> just a hint to those maintaining the xubuntu download page - I downloaded the iso for xubuntu 10.10 installed it and realised that it is in fact a 9.10 version...
<charlie-tca> I would like to know where that was downloaded from, since http://xubuntu.org/get for USA links to 10.10 only
<charlie-tca> and so do the rest of the links.
<ankit> hello all
<ankit> I just installed xubuntu desktop on my Ubuntu. I am facing one problem in xubuntu that it didn't show any of other window drives
<ankit> Ubuntu shows that fine
<ankit> Any suggestions
<charlie-tca> gigolo
<ankit> I am new to Linux plz explain in some detail
<charlie-tca> Applications menu, system, gigolo
<WinCamXP> hi
<ankit> hmmm thanks bro at first it shows error than shows drive mounted...now its working correctly
<ankit> thanks for the help
<WinCamXP> anybody know if xubuntu works on this comp
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<WinCamXP> Toshiba Satellite 1115-S103
<charlie-tca> Download the desktop cd and run a "try this without installing" and find out?
<WinCamXP> I want to now if the Toshiba Satellite 1115-S103 can run Xubuntu and will it have the drivers for a Linksys wireless network card, I think it's USB
<WinCamXP> I don't have much info
<WinCamXP> My grandparents have the computer and they don't know much about it
<charlie-tca> WinCamXP: Then download the cd, burn it to cd, and try it
<WinCamXP> K
<charlie-tca> You do not have to install, just use the try option, do not install first
<WinCamXP> I know this isn't the Windows support, but would a fresh install of XP Home work after updating with all the drivers?
<charlie-tca> You would ask that in ##windows
<WinCamXP> Same server?
<WinCamXP> in freenode?
<charlie-tca> yup
<WinCamXP> ok
<ankit> hey charlie i face one problem changes made in xubuntu reflects in my ubuntu also
<ankit> Like any wallpaper changes or themes
<charlie-tca> of course they do, they use the same underlying system
<charlie-tca> hm, I don't know why themes and wallpaper should change in both, though
<ankit> can we tweak it?
<Obituary37> hi
<knome> hello
<Obituary37> hi
<Obituary37> what version of xubuntu do you use
<knome> 10.10
<Obituary37> have you tried lubuntu?
<Obituary37> is quite nice too
<Obituary37> very fast
<knome> yes i know lubuntu
<knome> do you have a support issue with xubuntu?
<Obituary37> whats that
<knome> Obituary37, do you have a problem with xubuntu?
<grayb> Greetings.  I'm setting up a virtual machine that's going to run some greasemonkey automations.  I'm aiming for a low footprint, so I was thinking about Xubuntu.  In researching I came across Lubuntu also.  Which do you think would be a better fit?
<Obituary37> not for the moment, it works very fine
<Obituary37> both are quite fast grayb
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, of course, since this is the Xubuntu support channel
<grayb> haha, well said.  I wasn't sure if the focus for Xubuntu was still low-footprint
<knome> grayb, xubuntu is more user-friendly, lubuntu will use less resources
<grayb> thanks
<knome> Obituary37, okay. if you want to chat randomly, we have #xubuntu-offtopic and even #ubuntu-offtopic for all *buntu* users
<Edlyness> Hey, everybody... I need some help getting my Thunar file manager to run a bash script. Any takers?
<Sysi> magical three minutes :P
<charlie-tca> and I didn't have my answer ready...
<Vegas_HP> hey guys
<Vegas_HP> I have 2 harderives in the computer i installed xubuntu 10.10 on how do i format the other drive in order to use it
<Sysi> mount it, if it isn't formatted use gparted and then mount
<Sysi> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
#xubuntu 2011-03-15
<autif1> I purchased a new laptop and installed Xubuntu 10.10 on it - I found two things that Ubuntu 10.10 can do, but, Xubuntu can't. First is that using Fn + (F9 or F10) I can increase/decrease the brightness of the LCD screen in Ubuntu, but not in Xubuntu. Secondly, After the display is switched off after inactivity, it takes Fn+ F4 to turn it on again in Ubuntu. However, I could not turn the display on in Xubuntu, I had to reboot using the conso
<DJPokebub> I need help with the sudo command.
<DJPokebub> My password won't work with the command
<DJPokebub> Hello?
<DJPokebub> :(
<autif1> ok, installing xfce4-power-manager-plugins - fixed the first issue - i can now increase and decrease the brightness on will. I just cannot wake the monitor after it sleeps - any ideas?
<autif1> if, I suspend and resume, the LCD does turn back on. But this is a nasty workaround
<Rak> hello
<Rak> I'm trying to find earlier revisions of Xubuntu. Is this possible?
<autif1> do you have a specific version in mind?
<David-A> Rak: what version?, http://www.xubuntu.org/ has the old versions that is still supported. Otherwise, google "earlier revisions of Xubuntu" finds old ubuntus back to 6.06, install one of these and install the xubuntu package in it.
<Rak> Well for a pen III, ram 128 mb, ati video card 128 mb, machine
<autif1> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/
<Rak> What do you guys think what rev would be the best?
<autif1> try the alternate CD - their requirement is 192 MB
<autif1> all the best
<autif1> 6.06 alternate claims 128 MB are requirement
<autif1> that may work out
<Rak> I'm figuring that as well
<David-A> Rak: Xubuntu with 128mb and PIII back in 2008, probably Xubuntu 8.04, it could start, but firefox didnt work well. I would not recommend it.
<Rak> maybe install firefox 2?
<David-A> Rak: or not use firefox at all. still probably too slow if opening more than a few programs.
<Rak> hhmm
<Rak> David what browser would you recommend for low system resource use that can handle flash?
<autif1> midori should work
<Rak> I used a browser called miranda seemed nice but couldn't handle flash
<Rak> I'll take a look
<Rak> :D
<Rak> i'll try out ubuntu 8.04 and see what happens
<David-A> Rak: Epiphany have flash via the same package that installs flash in firefox. Its sligtly leaner, and still quite user friendly.
<Rak> I tried tinycore out seems to be ok but doesn't handle flash to well at all
<David-A> Rak: have you looked at other linux distros that are particularly designed for low end coputers? e.g. Lubuntu, Puppy, Chrunchbang? some are based on ubuntu.
<Rak> I looked at tinycore, damn small linux
<Rak> never heard of those >_>
<Rak> David you happen to carry a list of distro's for low end computers?
<David-A> Rak: No, but i am sure google, ubuntuforums, and some ubuntu wikis have. Have you not seen http://distrowatch.com ?
<Rak> never seen that site
<Rak> >_>
<David-A> Rak: there are thousands of distros and the 100 most popular in the list to the right. they have links to reviews and might have articles about light distros.
<Rak> nice
<Rak> this is pretty cool :D
<David-A> Rak: for very low end comps, there are OSes written in assembly language: e.g. menuetOS and kolibriOS. the screenshots of menuet are astounding, considered the os fits on a floppy.
<David-A> (menuetOS and kolibriOS are not linux)
<Rak> wow
<Rak> BSD?
<David-A> no, their own special i think
<Rak> oppsss  u said asm =P
<Rak> amazing didn't know these ever existed
<Rak> David i've been looking at Lubuntu you happen of tried that before?
<David-A> no, i have not tried lubuntu, nor crunchbang nor menuet nor kolibri. i have tried debian, fedora, mint, mandriva, the last 3 probably no good for 128mb.
<David-A> i have tried puppy, it is fun, but i dont like the desktop icons. too win-xp-like.
<David-A> i have tried vectrolinux 5.9, similar to xubuntu and lubuntu, but no utf-8 by default. not as ready-out-of-the-box as the more popular distros.
<Rak> ooo
<Rak> would Ubuntu work good on a 512 mb machine?
<David-A> yes
<Rak> I got two machine i bought for $10 bundle package but I'm unsure if they work and they have been stored in a garage some I'm leeting them dry out before I test them out
<Rak> maybe they will turn on if not I'll have to see what works what doesn't, and fix them
<Rak> hey can I get opera 6.0 for Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Rak: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/15
<Rak> o
<Rak> is this 6.0 >_>
<Unit193> Hrm.... Not sure, I'm looking into it
<Unit193> Rak: http://arc.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/ may I ask why you wan't an old one?
<Rak> yes, because I have a older computer looking for a browser that uses low ssytem resoruces and is able to handle flash
<Unit193> Don't know if it can handle flash, but midori is a good small one
<Rak> ah I heard about that trying it out :D
 * Unit193 "uses" it on 500MHz
<beefsalad> 500mhz should be able to do flash and a few other things
<beefsalad> heck, I do it with android...maybe you should look there!
<Unit193> Not any flash videos
<beefsalad> what type of video hardware does it have
<Unit193> Nadda, most of the things in xscreensaver go a wee bit slow
<beefsalad> you have to have some kind of video card or something...
<Unit193> I know that, just nothing worth saying...
<Unit193> 	Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
<jordan3456> good morning, afternoon, evening, or altered state of consciousness.
<jordan3456> anyone alive?
<jordan3456> hello again
<jordan3456> anyone awake?
<jason_in_colorad> somewhat
<jason_in_colorad> course i am a night owl i suppose
<jordan3456> are you proficient in flash?
<jason_in_colorad> afraid not :(
<jordan3456> darnit
<jordan3456> I'm having that black screen problem again
<jordan3456> this seems to be a linux-plugin specific problem
<jordan3456> maybe it's karma telling me not to watch youtube at work all day
<jason_in_colorad> don't say such a scary thing
<jason_in_colorad> i need youtube
<jordan3456> yes, it's like crack but without the burnt lips and std's
<jason_in_colorad> new install of linux? or is this a new problem on a older install?
<jordan3456> no, is on a oldish installation
<jordan3456> it's the latest version
<jason_in_colorad> there is a flash substitute i think
<jordan3456> all my computers suffer from this
<jason_in_colorad> oh?
<jordan3456> yeah, but that also creates some issues as well
<jordan3456> I mean, optimally no one should use closed source software
<jason_in_colorad> did it happen after an update?
<jordan3456> good question.  I run updates as cronjobs, so I'll have to look at the log
<jordan3456> or wade through the log
<jason_in_colorad> i'll have to take a look at the update's here in a moment and see if there is a flash update
<jason_in_colorad> im running a fresh install of xubuntu
<jason_in_colorad> so i guess i'll see what happens, concerning flash
<jordan3456> did you run the massive first-time update
<jason_in_colorad> thats what im doing right now
<jordan3456> well
<jordan3456> when I install any x environment I always reboot to shell and run apt-get straight from there
<jordan3456> no use running the upgrade from within x
<jordan3456> apt-get, yum, etc.
<jason_in_colorad> yeah, im running my update threw terminal
<jordan3456> who the heck came up with the name "yum" for a package installer anyway?
<jordan3456> ???
<jason_in_colorad> someone in desperate need of food?
<jordan3456> dunno
<jordan3456> you should read some of the weird things in the fortune command
<jason_in_colorad> someone coming off a high, who knows
<jordan3456> anyway, no I reboot, go to GRUB, and then run networked shell
<jason_in_colorad> that comes standard in the mint terminal right? or am i thinking of something else
<jordan3456> actually, I prefer to do all my manual package work outside of x
<jason_in_colorad> im not that savvy with linux yet :( wish i was
<jordan3456> I think mint is debian, dunno
<jason_in_colorad> if i was i would prob. be running arch
<jordan3456> well
<jordan3456> quite honestly
<jordan3456> I like debian better than fedora
<jordan3456> but it doesn't matter.  Try them all, see what you like.
<jason_in_colorad> fedora keeps crashing on my system
<jason_in_colorad> wish i could run bsd, but my system won't even boot into it
<jordan3456> what is your hardware?
<jason_in_colorad> amd processor, ati graphics car, all the things i've been told aren't great
<jordan3456> look, I buy old computers for $100 or less and run them at work
<jordan3456> I don't care what's inside.  It's all about disposable computing
<jordan3456> whatever works, really.
<jason_in_colorad> this is a newer computer
<jordan3456> actually $100 is way too much
<Sysi> jordan3456: so you have the official adobe flash and not any subtitutes installed?
<jordan3456> yes
<jason_in_colorad> just the adobe rendition
<jordan3456> yeah
<Sysi> if you could get older flash you could try using it..
<jordan3456> good ide sysi
<jordan3456> idea
<Sysi> or youtube html5
<jordan3456> that too
<jason_in_colorad> flash works fine for me
<Sysi> crashes if i wanna watch more than one video from youtube but not bad
<jason_in_colorad> sometimes when i load up a youtube page i get a white screen with sound
<jason_in_colorad> then i refresh the page, and all is well again
<jordan3456> I don't have any windows boxes any more, so I can't use that as a yardstick against linux problems
<Sysi> that isn't "working fine" ..exept for flash
<jason_in_colorad> windows box on the site?
<jordan3456> erm, well I have a windows box too, but I have like the absolute weakest user account
<jordan3456> prefer to use my own machines at work
<jason_in_colorad> are you talking about microsoft?
<jordan3456> yeah, you know, your standard xp terminal
<jason_in_colorad> oh i gotchya
<jason_in_colorad> i haven't touched a windows machine in a few years
<jordan3456> I don't own any myself
<jason_in_colorad> ive got one in the closet
<jordan3456> but at work we have one for "communal" use in the office
<jason_in_colorad> well i guess if it still gets the work done
<jordan3456> oh no, I only use it to send printouts through the building, as I can't get access to the office printer system through my linux boxen
<jason_in_colorad> i gotchya
<jordan3456> i'm not putting anything important on a communal machine
<Sysi> i have win7, occasional gaming and stuff, XP was my original reason to start using linux
<jason_in_colorad> so its just a hub really?
<jason_in_colorad> i loved xp
<jordan3456> no, lots of people use it for office tasks
<jordan3456> i just don't leave things on public computers
<jordan3456> it's a hub for me
<jason_in_colorad> i got into linux after seeing a few people mess around in debian
<jordan3456> okay cool swfdec hasn't been developed since 2009
<jason_in_colorad> love debian, but for the life of me i cannot get my wireless working :(
<jordan3456> so that might be like running an ancient flash version
<jordan3456> that might not satisfy the youtube gods, but it'll probably run great on the systems
<jason_in_colorad> o.O? how many variations of flash are there?
<jason_in_colorad> im getting pretty sick of the said youtube gods
<jason_in_colorad> and the adverts
<jordan3456> well, as sysi suggests, I could try try a previous flash version
<jordan3456> but instead, i will try a gpl version
<jordan3456> well, it's either youtube of Hilary Rosen knocking at your door
<jordan3456> or
<jason_in_colorad> haha
<jordan3456> there was some woman that was sued a bazilion dollars by the RIAA for downloading justin bieber or other crap off of kazaa
<jason_in_colorad> have you taken a peek at 'awesome window manager'?
<jordan3456> the lawsuits are an amazing waste of time and money.  thus endeth the editorial.
<jason_in_colorad> its been a long time since ive heard that program name
<jason_in_colorad> used it a few years ago
<jason_in_colorad> hold up, time to reboot
<jordan3456> what the heck is awesome window manager?
<jordan3456> is this some xwindows DE?
<jason_in_colorad> just a windows manager like xfce  only much lighter
<jordan3456> even lighter than lxde?
<jason_in_colorad> yeah
<jordan3456> lxde is very buggy.  not a fan.
<jordan3456> I mean, to create a desktop link I must use ln or edit a desktop file.  No one click solution like gnome or xfce
<jason_in_colorad> yeah poked around with it a bit, would rather just have openbox if i was going to go that route
<jason_in_colorad> that or fluxbox
<jordan3456> I do run lubuntu on an ancient 2004 celeron laptop, but maybe openbox might be better
<jason_in_colorad> crunchbang is a great distro if your looking for a good solid openbox
<jordan3456> yeah
<jordan3456> I mean, I use the laptop as a glorified slide carousel
<jordan3456> it only runs Openoffice presentation
<jason_in_colorad> i never could get into laptops
<jason_in_colorad> i gotchya
<jordan3456> so?  someone steals it in an airport or TSA smash n bashes it?  don't care, no personal info on it
<jordan3456> okay, have this dented paperweight as my gift
<jason_in_colorad> and what a gift it would be :D
<jordan3456> not really.  it has a desktop processor, so it boils
<jordan3456> really bad heatsinking
<jordan3456> might be a hotplate alternative though
<jason_in_colorad> yes, could whip you up some spam in a quick hurry
<jason_in_colorad> or keep one's coffee hot
<jordan3456> that's the thing
<jordan3456> in the past it was quite common to use high voltage processors in laptops
<jordan3456> because the lo-volt chips weren't viable or too expensive
<jordan3456> but boy, did those things fry!
<jordan3456> In fact
<jordan3456> when the very first pentium came out (Pentium 60, early 90's)
<jordan3456> I remember magazine reviews that said that the chips would boil (literally, scorch the plastic cover) right on the desktop motherboard
<jordan3456> 5.5 volts
<jordan3456> hungry processor
<jason_in_colorad> that couldn't of made for good business
<jordan3456> no
<jordan3456> in fact, the 486dx3-100 sold for more than a year until the pentium 90's and 120's took off
<jason_in_colorad> thats all before i was using computers, so this is a history lesson for me
<jordan3456> for these reasons.  Besides, there wasn't any performance difference.  the P-60 was slower than a dx2 66, imho
<jordan3456> I've been programming for 20 years on
<jordan3456> and I'm only in my 30's
<jason_in_colorad> im only 25 ^.^
<Sysi> so old
<jordan3456> yeah, the denture fitting is on Thursday
<jason_in_colorad> now thats a thought
<jason_in_colorad> something to look forward to
<Sysi> if anyone comes to ask from help, move on to offtopic channel
<jordan3456> okay
<Sysi> (HW isn't very bad offtopic but still)
<jordan3456> enough nostalgia.  I can tell you stupid stories about commodore 64 assembly programming
<jordan3456> or the ti 99
<jason_in_colorad> maybe you could get a book deal
<jason_in_colorad> new york times best seller, im telling ya
<jordan3456> no, maybe I need a trip to the quiet room
<jordan3456> anyone who's been around long enough has stupid computer stories
<jason_in_colorad> stories tend to be good thou
<jordan3456> maybe.  nowadays I just try to convert people to linux
<jordan3456> so many people are resistant, even when I demonstrate gnome to them
<jordan3456> "just like windows, eh?"
<jason_in_colorad> windows users even?
<jordan3456> the command line is the deal breaker
<jason_in_colorad> maybe a mac user
<jordan3456> because many people never used msdos
<jordan3456> or are too young to know about it
<jason_in_colorad> i think people just don't wanna put in the effort in learning a new os
<jordan3456> no, it's because "sudo nano anacrontab" sounds like a Star Trek language
<jason_in_colorad> maybe a star trek planet?
<jordan3456> don't know.  But people in the office just stare google-eyed at my terminal sessions
<jason_in_colorad> i tend to do that on some of these pictures i find on the arch linux forums
<jordan3456> I am a language specialist by trade, so bash is just like learning to read yet another language.  that's how I look at it.
<jason_in_colorad> do you dabble with conky much?
<jordan3456> no,
<jason_in_colorad> love conky, but i suppose it is pretty redundant
<jordan3456> well, all the conky coolness is contained in individual bash commands
<jordan3456> i prefer to learn the bash language first
<jason_in_colorad> i mess around with rc file a bit, its a good way to learn
<jordan3456> well
<jordan3456> I keep copies of rc on my gmail accounts so that I can plop them into new installations as soon as I make them.  Then all the aliases are in place, ready for immediate use.
<jordan3456> same with cronjobs.
<jordan3456> all the machines work in synchro, doing the same things at the same time.
<jason_in_colorad> i just keep my rc files on a flash drive if i happen to have it handy
<jordan3456> very good idea
<jordan3456> I find myself typing aliased commands, and then having to backtrack and enter them manually
<jason_in_colorad> hell you could even put them on a floppy, but not many machines have those anymore
<jordan3456> my work box has one
<jason_in_colorad> do they sell them anymore?
<jordan3456> yes, they do.
<jordan3456> my local computer warehouse has them.  Expensive, but available.  HD 1.44
<jason_in_colorad> i just tend to get a pack of dvd's but, putting a few rc files on a dvd would be a waste
<jordan3456> yeah, a cheap flash drive is enough
<jason_in_colorad> keeping them in an email is a brilliant idea as well
<jordan3456> I have an address just for this purpose
<jordan3456> I can also keep rollback copies in case something screws up
<jason_in_colorad> i could email myself all the rc files i use, and just give myself a list of programs i get off synaptic
<jason_in_colorad> a few repository lists
<jason_in_colorad> all sorts of stuff that would save me time
<jordan3456> yeah
<jordan3456> I don't use synaptic so I actually know little of it
<jordan3456> but yeah, one could do so with the other repository systems as well
<jordan3456> that's a great idea
<jason_in_colorad> have you visited getdeb? i think its called
<jordan3456> anyway, I came here to ask a question.  It is solved.  Irc is addictive, so this is my yearly quota. good luck with your system.
<jason_in_colorad> a lot of okay software on that site
<jason_in_colorad> well thanks
<Aquina> Hy! I'm conding right now and have to write a context menu.
<Aquina> Is the following sentence good english? "Enter your desired image name, please. You can freely choose the name as you wish."
<Aquina> I'm unsure about the "as you wish"-part.
<leoquant> as you please maybe?
<leoquant> as desired?
<Aquina> thank you. :-)
<ochosi> Aquina: dunno what context menu you're writing but isn't that a bit of a long string for such a simple request?
<TheSheep> Aquina: it's ridiculously polite
<lighta> yeah let's put
<lighta> Select Image
<Park7> Hello, I am having trouble installing my broadcom sta wireless driver from the Proprietery Drivers panel. here is the error from /var/log/jockey.log that i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580608/
<Park7> oh, i am running xubuntu lucid...
<PatrickC> I just installed xubuntu in a vbox
<PatrickC> but when I try to log in, it doesn't accept my password
<PatrickC> anyone have an idea?
<PatrickC> nm
<BlueEagle> I wonder what PatrickC did wrong. :)
<KramB> I try using Compiz with my GeForce 8400 GS and it would not show the effects.  It also took away my Window Headers (fixed now) but I want Compiz to work, how can I?  I followed this guide: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<ochosi> KramB: what exactly isn't working?
<ochosi> (and btw, that blog-post is really really old)
<KramB> When I try to use effects like when you move our Window it wobbles, stuff like that.
<ochosi> but compiz is running?
<KramB> Yes I know.
<KramB> It runs, but it does not work.
<ochosi> if it's running and you can move windows, that means it works
<ochosi> you might have to install ccsm (compiz-config-settings-manager)
<ochosi> and then activate the wobbly windows there
<KramB> I installed all of that.
<KramB> It still did not work.
<ochosi> k, open a terminal, type "xfwm4 --replace"
<KramB> I typed that with alt+f2.
<KramB> Did not work.
<ochosi> that should switch you back to xfwm4, then run "compiz --replace" in term and tell the output
<KramB> Did that too.
<KramB> Nothing comes out.
<ochosi> yeah, but with xfrun (==alt+f2) you don't get any debugging information
<jorgeY> hi, I wanted to install xubuntu 10.04 on my netbook from usb pendrive. I had installed it previously but now I wanted to encrypt my home, but I don't have the option at installation. What am I doing wrong?
<drc> jorgeY: It was there this morning when I reinstalled...not sure exactly when, but iirc it was during the partition part
<jorgeY> hi drc; normally should be at the user pass screen, but I have only the log automatically option there.
<drc> yeah, you're right, now that you've reminded me
<drc> It's a check box at the bottom of the window?
<jorgeY> yeap, I know where it should be ... :-) but not why it's not there
<jorgeY> you have 3 options there normally and I have only one.
<Unit193> Do you have to remove your current home dir for that to work? or reformat?
<drc> dunno why it's not there for you (it was when you installed previously?)  Same ISO/liveUSB?
<jorgeY> I'm doing a full new installation
<drc> jorgeY: did you check the format box in partitioning?
<jorgeY> I don't think it was there the other time, but I don't know really
<jorgeY> @drc, yes
<jorgeY> the automatic partitioning, all for xubuntu
<jorgeY> could it have to do with the pendrive installation?
<jorgeY> should I take an extern cd drive?
<drc> jorgeY: is this a different computer than the one you are using now?
<jorgeY> yes
<jorgeY> i'm on my mac now
<jorgeY> the other one is an asus eeepc r101
<drc> can you try this then...do a manual partition (swap == {or more, up to you) RAM and rest for /)  see if it's there then?
<jorgeY> ok, I'll try
<drc> or whatever partition you want, the point is to see if it needs a manual partition
<jorgeY> normally I give 2x ram for swap
<jorgeY> ok, I see
<drc> vs automatic...I really don't know, just thinking
<jorgeY> I understand your point
<jorgeY> It's worth a try, thanks
<drc> was the iso the desktop or alternate?
<jorgeY> desktop
<drc> ok, just trying to think of variables in the process
<jorgeY> alternate hasn't the option?
<drc> dunno
<jorgeY> ok
<drc> never used it, like I said, I was just think of variables while you were trying the manual partition
<jorgeY> ok
<drc> jorgeY: dinner time..hope you find a solution
<jorgeY> thank you
<jorgeY> I'll do a try and if not works I download it tomorrow again
<jorgeY> bon apetit
<jorgeY> well, I don't know why, but I have the options now there. With manual partition and with automatic too. Thank you drc for your time
#xubuntu 2011-03-16
<KramB> How can I manage my iPod Touch 4G on 10.10?
<KramB> What program can I use?
<KramB> Anyone?
<gringostar> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu 10.10 on a presario laptop r3000 using the nvidia 96 driver. I was using a TV monitor in twin view when I tried the separate X screen option at the reboot the x server didnt load. I was asked for login and password then the command prompt. I'm now in recovery mode & failsafe graphic mode. I tried to load a backup of my xorg.conf but it give the same result (black screen/ password/ command). How can I solv
<gringostar> e this?
<Unit193> gringostar: did you try X -configure?
<bdog> hey anybody know how to make my speakers work only one side outputs sound
<gringostar> Unit193 will try...
<gringostar> brb
<gringostar> Unit193: I'm back in normal mode but I'm not using the nvidia driver
<gringostar> will reboot
<nicofs_> My xubuntu doesn't start anymore - i get as far as the splash screen (console says "Checking battery state... [ok]") - and then it stalls...
<nicofs_> i guess that something that is supposed to be loaded stalls - where can i check, what is loaded at startup?
<nicofs_> i know the problem is located somewhere in /etc/init.d/ and related folders - but i don't see in what order the scripts are executed...
<nmaizey> anyone with experience with vnc able to help me with an issue?
<Sysi> nmaizey: they can't know if they have enough experience if they don't know te problem
<Sysi> nicofs_: can you get to recovery?
<Sysi> \failsafe
<nmaizey> Im having issues with admin password screens when using remote viewers... I can get connection fine to my server but whenever i do something that requires the root password to be entered (i.e create new user) in the GUI the window does not show in the viewer... but if i plug the monitor into my server its showing there... have i got a setting wrong or something?
<Sysi> i think it's problem with gksudo, but i don't know how would you fix it
<Sysi> but it's same in "normal" ubuntu
<nmaizey> hmm k
<nmaizey> guess i have to learn the terminal commands better then :-)
<beefsalad> nmaizey: you'll probably need to do something like export DISPLAY=0:0
<beefsalad> errr 0.0, not 0:0
<Sysi> what would it change?
<Sysi> (i don't say not worth a try..)
<beefsalad> it changes the display variable.... since the app is opening in the wrong place it's worth a try
<beefsalad> I'm also guessing that 0.0 is where the display actually is ;)
<Sysi> hum, i dunno enough about vnc to say if that matters
<nmaizey> nah same issue but thanks
<nmaizey> after all that just worked out everything i need in terminal anyway so thanks for the help :-)
<beefsalad> Sysi: it does
<beefsalad> or I should say, it can...
<Sysi> of course *can* but i don't/didn't undertant how
<Sysi> luckily we're getting rid of xorg :P
<beefsalad> don't remember what xorg is being replaced with, but I have a feeling it's not going to fix everything wrong with X
<mhall119> wayland
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in maverick
<nicofs> Booting stalls after "checking battery state... [ok]" - i guess something from /etc/init.d that should be loaded is causing trouble - how do i find out what exactly?
<Sysi> you could first try booting to older kernel
<nicofs> Sysi, only one available... :-(
<nicofs> failsafe works, though
<charlie-tca> nicofs: natty?
<charlie-tca> Natty did that today, just had to login on a tty and start gdm
<nicofs> charlie-tca, jep.. until yesterday all was fine...
<nicofs> ok, will give it a try
<charlie-tca> bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<charlie-tca> that's why we use #ubuntu+1 for natty. they have the answers already
<nicofs> charlie-tca, ok, didn't know...
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Just might get the wrong answers here, since these people are not running the development release and things change when using it
<nicofs> another question: is anyone here familiar with using multiple internet connections at the same time?
<Sysi> basically it's harder to configure that you'd gain from it
<Sysi> if you son't mean something like different connection to internet and other to home network
<Sysi> even if you'd gain a lot from it it's hard
<nicofs> i can connect to the internet via eth0 and wlan0 - two different physical networks... but i get kicked out of them frequently... so it would be great to just use them together so i can use whatever works at the moment...
<nicofs> (by kicked out i don'T mean disconnected - i stay connected but the internet is gone...)
<Sysi> reboot your router
<nicofs> it's not my router... sadly, i can'T reboot anything other than my pc
<nicofs> i found a howto somewhere that was connected to a program i installed - but i can't find it atm...
<Sysi> it used to be possible to have both active but idk how that worked
<nicofs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<nicofs> that's the guide... but i'm stuck configuring it...
<Cort> hello?
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Cort> hello, I was wondering if there was any way to install Xubuntu without the live cd or usb
<charlie-tca> use the alternate cd?
<charlie-tca> are you trying to do it without any cd or usb-drive?
<Cort> Yeah, without the cd or usb
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<charlie-tca> check that last link
<Cort> all right, thank you!
<Cort> if I do it directly from the hdd, would it erase the version of windows I have installed?
<Cort> sorry, i've only been using Puppy Linux from a usb before, don't know much about the installing process
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself, but I would not think so. You do have to be careful partitioning the drive out, since the image can not be in the partition used for the installation
<ochosi> Cort: your installation method (cd, usb, netinstall) doesn't have any connection with the second os installed. you just have to get the partitioning right
<charlie-tca> Make sure you have a backup of important stuff
<ochosi> +1
<Cort> How exactly do I partition? Never done it before
<charlie-tca> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<charlie-tca> Use gparted
<charlie-tca> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Cort> this is really helpful, thanks
<Cort> so I use GParted before installing xubuntu, right?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> You use gparted to create a partition to put the image in, I think.
<charlie-tca> I really can't be much help with it, since I haven't seen windows in about 6 years now
<Cort> that's ok, I think I get how to do this
#xubuntu 2011-03-17
<curry> hi, i am pretty new to linux, and xubuntu... i am trying to apply http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx but am winding up with http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx
<curry> oh woops....
<curry> http://screencast.com/t/GCZ0yYDm
<curry> maybe i can get some help as to what i'm doing wrong, or not doing . . .
<cody-somerville> curry, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<curry> 10.10?
<curry> cody-somerville:
<curry> okay, i got the theme, but i don have transparency . . .
<cody-somerville> curry, Do you have the compositor enabled?
<curry> i don't know what a compositor is
<cody-somerville> curry, Applications > Settings > Xfce4 Settings Manager
<cody-somerville> curry, Click on 'Window Manager Tweaks' and then the 'Compositor' tab.
<cody-somerville> curry, Is 'Enable display compositing' checked?
<curry> there's nothing in window manager tweaks
<curry> cody-somerville: http://screencast.com/t/frIyvisCJl
<cody-somerville> curry, If you click 'Overview' and click on 'Appearance', does anything show up?
<curry> yeah
<cody-somerville> Can you try going back to the 'Window Manager Tweaks'?
<curry> blank still
<curry> iḿ running this in a vm, i'm thinking that might make an impact . . .
<cody-somerville> curry, I've never ran into such a problem before. Not sure what the issue is I'm afraid. It might be related to your theme. If you're using a vm, maybe you could try a fresh copy and see if you can reproduce?
<curry> alright thanks
<curry> cody-somerville: i think it's related to the theme
<leoquant> ablomen welke irc client gebruik je?
<ablomen> xchat
<leoquant>  je zou /set irc_join_delay 20  kunnen proberen
<ablomen> why?
<leoquant> dan heb je je cloak  direct
<leoquant> nu join je voor ident by services
<leoquant> freenode needs some time
<leoquant> standard 2 is often to "short"
<ablomen> hah ja thanks, goede tip
<leoquant> nop ツ
<homebrewcider> hi , i've reinstalled the OS on my server adding my second hdd back, how do I find out what filesystem I have on there so it gets mounted properly please?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you don't know how you formatted it?
<dbkubis> a
<Deet`> ok, i have having problems with USB drive. it's a 4gb drive, but Xubuntu see it as 64mb and unrecognized DiskLabelType under gparted]
<Deet`> i've tried making a new partition table, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<Deet`> any ideas/
<Deet`> ?
<TheSheep> Deet`: is it perhaps encrypted?
<Deet`> not to my knowledge. it's brand new
<Sysi> sounds just broken
<charlie-tca> try formatting it to fat32
<charlie-tca> I have 100 US dollars worth of USB flash drives here that will only format FAT 16 or FAT32
<Deet`> gpart won't lemt me do anything to it
<Deet`> let*
<Sysi> if creating partition table don't make gparted to see it right, formatting doesn't matter
<Deet`> gparted won't create the partition table either
<Deet`> attempting to do an install to the disk
<Sysi> sounds like my broken stick
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> exchange or replace
<Deet`> i'm in Belize. there is no exchange
<drc> Deet`: Did you try the "Erase Disk" button in the Startup Disk Creator?
<Deet`> i tried the USB disk creator and it just says i need to format the drive
<Deet`> i click format, nothing happens
<drc> Deet`: Did you try the "Erase Disk" button in the Startup Disk Creator? Again?
<Deet`> there is no erase disk button
<Deet`> [12:11] <Deet`> i tried the USB disk creator and it just says i need to format the drive
<Deet`> [12:11] <Deet`> i click format, nothing happens
<drc> Deet`: Are you using the X/Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator (Applications>System>Startup Disk Creator) or something else?
<Deet`> Xubutnu. Applications>System>USB Start Up Disk Creator
<drc> What version of Xubuntu?
<Deet`> 9.10
<drc> Deet`: Can't help then...the options must be different than 10.10...sorry
<Deet`> what is the command to open a program with root permission from the Run Program dialog?
<charlie-tca> depending on the application, gksu or sudo
<Deet`> thx
<Deet`> oh well, gonna give hiram's a shot then
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 20 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<drc> charlie-tca: Well, that (community meeting) was interesting
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> We try to keep everyone informed through that meeting, and get people actively involvedk
<drc> These are weekly (and announced here)?
<pleia2> yep
<midway> Anyone available?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<midway> im downloading ubuntu for a client, it its almost finished on the download and it says ready whenever you are. I open the display and it says this atkbd serio0: use 'setkeycodes' e00d <keycode> to make it known
<midway> *xubuntu
<midway> How do i get passed that point?
<drc> Interesting:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo says "The actual rsync for Xubuntu alternate cd is: rsync -tzhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso"  Really? Karmic?
<charlie-tca> works as an example, doesn't it? It is a wiki, anyone can update up
<charlie-tca> just change the karmic to natty
<drc> I know it was in example form (and one would expect someone wanting to test would be able to figure it out), but still...3 generations old?  :)
<charlie-tca> some of us run out of time when it comes to the details
<drc> Speaking of which, is the Xubuntu A3 install/upgrade working ?..tried for the past two days to install (Ubuntu A3, CD/LiveUSB and update-manager -d)...no love, no A3
<charlie-tca> It is best to use the daily images, but they have been broken all week
<charlie-tca> A3 worked fine
<drc> and it;s not like I have strange hardware (stock Dell I-1420n...Ubuntu pre-installed)
<charlie-tca> Dell is always strange ;-)
<charlie-tca> Hoping tomorrows images work
<charlie-tca> The daily is working, not the daily-live, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> !dailies
<drc> yeah, but try to find a vendor with linux pre-installed (just to know the hardware worked) 3 years ago
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> system76, dell
<charlie-tca> now we have zareason, too
<drc> 3 years ago (when I bought this syatem)?
<drc> oh well, it's almost out of warrenty, so it'll break soon
<drc> and Ubuntu has this nice Certification Page now.....
<charlie-tca> yup, things just keep getting better
<drc> much better than the days of a.out to elf (or was it elf to a.out...so long ago)
<drc> and distro's with initials to names one could never pronounce
<drc> oh well...</me stretches and hears the joints groan>
<earthmeLon> I just installed Xubuntu on a laptop.  Trying to add cairo to startup applications, but the Startup Manager is  no where to be found.  I am familiar with how to add programs to the startup list in Ubuntu, but not Xubuntu
<drc> Applications>Xfce 4 Settings Manager>Session and Startup, as far as I know.
<earthmeLon> Hey drc, that was where it was hiding :D  Ty
<drc> Took me a while to find it coming from GNOME too
<gardenia> good day. can you recommend a good motherboard brand?
<knome> gardenia, this isn't exactly a hardware support channel :) for that, i recommend #ubuntu-offtopic or some other hardware-oriented channel (##hardware maybe exists?)
<gardenia> thanks il try that channel
<knome> no problem
#xubuntu 2011-03-18
<curry> how can i assign a specific size to my display?
<curry> the one i want is not in the list . . .
<jarnos> I don't see any network manager in tray in xubuntu 10.10.
<Sysi> alt+F2 "nm-applet"
<jarnos> Sysi, it does not help. "nm-applet --sm-disable" is running already, but is not shown in tray. It is not marked as hidden in tray properties.
<Sysi> are any other items visible?
<Sysi> adn what xubuntu/xfce version?
<jarnos> Sysi, yes, see above
<Sysi> ahem, what?
<jarnos> Sysi, what do you mean be ahem?
<jarnos> by ahem
<Sysi> what above?
<jarnos> Sysi,  I don't see any network manager in tray in xubuntu 10.10.
<Sysi> ah, sorry, just woke up
<Sysi> have you tried relogging/rebooting?
<jarnos> Sysi, I tried relogging
<jarnos> Sysi, I'll try rebooting.
<andrew2> hello, i'm having some trouble getting compiz to show window borders on xubuntu 10.10, can anyone please help me?
<Sysi> install emerald and set it to use it
<Sysi> or what was the other one..
<andrew2> allright, i've installed emerald
<andrew2> what exactly should i be doing next?
<jarnos> Sysi, rebooting did not help.
<Sysi> andrew2: go to compiz settings -> window borders
<Sysi> jarnos: hum, weird
<andrew2> i'm there
<Sysi> jarnos: are you using the default icon theme?
<Sysi> andrew2: "there's /usr/bin/xfwm" somewhere, replace with "emerald"
<andrew2> thanks Sysi that did the trick
<Sysi> np
<jarnos> Sysi, I have not changed it. But I installed xubuntu in non-default way: I installed by ubuntu minimal cd (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD), and then xfce by "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", if I recall correctly.
<jarnos> I also can't start synaptic package manager, since it does not accept my password.
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<Sysi> try installing gnome-icon-theme
<jarnos> Sysi, it does not help at least without further actions.
<Sysi> hum, there's filed bug about nm-applet not working on kubuntu but then it didn't even start
<lee026> hello?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jarnos> Odd thing is that it does not accept my password, when the application is started from xfce menu. But if I start it by gksudo in terminal, it will accept my password.
<jarnos> Sysi, what is the purpose of those keyrings you told me to delete? Will they be created again some time?
<lee026> well thanks for being here
<lee026> need to see the news but i will check back
<Sysi> jarnos: it removes old paaswd, new one is asked next time you're trying to use keyring
<jarnos> Sysi, did you note the above?
<Sysi> with menu? yes
<Sysi> really weird problems
<jarnos> Sysi, the difference is that when starting from the menu, gksu is used instead of gksudo.
<Sysi> in ubuntu they should do the same thing
<jarnos> Sysi, yes, gksudo is symbolic link to gksu, but "gksu synaptic" does not allow me to use it, "gksudo synaptic" allows.
<Sysi> i don't get how is that even possible
<jarnos> Sysi, same for e.g. mousepad, gksudo works, but gksu tells password is incorrect.
<Sysi> do you have authentication settings or something in menu? you could also try removing gksu, if there is such package
<jarnos> Sysi, I don't see such settings. Removing gksu would remove e.g. network-manager-gnome and update-manager, and would install tens of new packages.
<Sysi> hum
<Maxs21r> hi all
<jarnos> Sysi, maybe the network manager problem is connected to gksu problem.
<Sysi> could be
<nicofs> Where should i go if i have issues with natty?
<knome> #ubuntu+1
<drc> In the Settings manager>Mouse>Devices there is a <Reset to Defaults> button, but it apparently resets the defaults for Devices only (i.e., not Behavior, which has no reset option).  Anyone know offhand what the default settings for Behavior are?
<charlie-tca> drc: which version?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu version?
<drc> 10.10, 4.6.2  Is that the versions you mean?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> let me bring up 10.10 and look
 * drc boggles at the power of having multiple versions available :)
<charlie-tca> I have every version available here, with 386 on hardware and all ubuntu and xubuntu releases in VBox
<charlie-tca> I just haven't run installs on all them yet
<charlie-tca> It is a bit slow, getting them to run
<charlie-tca> drc: I also run at least three computers at once, since I do a lot of testing
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> mouse behavior:  Threshold = 8, Time = 250, Distance = 5
<charlie-tca> Devices tab: Acceleration = 2.0, threshold = 4
<drc> Gave up multiple computers a few years ago (when my youngest daughter started running several boxes...only one geek in a household)
<drc> Thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<drc> I should know better than changing defaults without recording them
<charlie-tca> It is necessary, since I run the development version on my daily system. I keep a 10.04 box for when development version crashes
<drc> But I was seduced by the <Reset to Defaults> and wishful thinking
<charlie-tca> such things happen
<charlie-tca> I haven't touched 10.10 since it released
<charlie-tca> I really like Natty, with xfce 4.8
<drc> and I can't get 11.04 to install (well, U, not X..haven't tried that...yet)
<charlie-tca> images are working today, at least Xubuntu is. I will be running Ubuntu images in a bit
<charlie-tca> both 386 and amd64 desktop images installed today
<drc> Can it do a USB install?  Last time I tried (with U), it got to a point in the install where the USB install REALLY wanted a CD to refer to (i.e. stopped cold).
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I only have one computer that will boot from usb, and I haven't gotten far enough to test that yet
<charlie-tca> It is supposed to be able to, both Ubuntu and xubuntu use the same installers
<drc> I'm assuming that the basic core install fucntions are shared with U/X/K, just the DE installed being the difference?
<drc> opp...anticipated me
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu seems to have different installer stuff, too. It uses Ubiquity, but I don't know if it uses casper
<drc> ah
<knome> hey xubuntu people, the story of the new wallpaper is here! read more at http://open.knome.fi/2011/03/18/xubuntu-natty-default-wallpaper/
<nicofs> Is there any config file for the xfce4-panel? my panel tries to start on a display that doesn't exist anymore and hence crashes...
<charlie-tca> look in ~/.config
<nicofs> there's quite a lot there...
<nicofs> the trouble is that i can't start a new panel because it tries to start on that non-existent display... i just don't know how to fix that...
<charlie-tca> That's not the panel config then, it is xorg
<nicofs> whatever it is - i don't know what to do...
<charlie-tca> You tried deleting the panels and starting them over again?
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> that wiki page tells how to completely remove them and restart them
<charlie-tca> drc: Xubuntu i386 installed from usb stick today
<nicofs> charlie-tca, "xfce4-panel" results in segfault
<charlie-tca> That's bad then
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to wait for the updates to complete
<nicofs> pastebin.com/hWRxP4Ni
<nicofs> charlie-tca, i think the issue is that i used this nvidia tool to manage my two screens... and now that this tool is gone, i have only one display cloned to both screens and no panel...
<charlie-tca> Maybe try going to just one screen until the drivers get sorted out again, then/
<nicofs> charlie-tca, i have only one screen atm - but that doesn't give me my panel back... :-(
<charlie-tca> you're running alpha software, I don't have an answer other than to wait for xorg and the video drivers to catch up again.
<charlie-tca> fresh install is working today
<charlie-tca> Maybe check this, too: * weboide found out that apt-get actually removed xorg-server package, that's why GDM wouldn't start! =X
<nicofs> i bet it's just one line in some config file telling the panel to start on the wrong display...
<nicofs> charlie-tca, apart from the panel, my xfce4 is running...
<drc> charlie-tca: thanks for the heads up
<charlie-tca> does the right-click desktop menu work, too?
<nicofs> yes
<charlie-tca> got it made then until things get fixed
<nicofs> since not much can go wrong now, i just downloaded the nvidia drivers...
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't try that, unless you are ready  to completely reinstall
<nicofs> i don't have my home folder on the same HDD as the system - reinstalling is not too bad...
<charlie-tca> that's good, cause when you install that nvidia driver, that is your option
<nicofs> charlie-tca, if that pc were vital to my life, i wouldn't try out natty on it...
<nicofs> I think i ruined it :-)
<drc> Does the "update-manager -d" in 10.10 upgrade to A3 or the daily build?
<pete1> can I report bugs here? ristretto eats up all my RAM & Swap
<charlie-tca> daily
<charlie-tca> drc: it upgrades to natty, and should include most of the updates. Natty if kept updated is equal to the daily builds
<charlie-tca> !bugs | pete1
<ubottu> pete1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<drc> charlie-tca:  danke
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> drc: be aware, xorg is broken again in natty
<charlie-tca> Doing a partial upgrade is almost always bad
<drc> oh well
<drc> in that case maybe I'll just take a nap
<charlie-tca> it's pretty common in natty for breaks like this. You are fine if you don t upgrade while things are in turmoil
<drc> oh, I'm familiar with problems in alphas/betas, some days I just don't feel like putting up with the headaches/excitement (and this is rapidly becoming one of those days)
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling
<drc> funny thing is, it has nothing to do with computers...the new puppy is evidently still in her alpha stage :(
<drc> and she definatley want to BE the Alpha dog
<charlie-tca> ahhh, beta is march 31
<drc> making the news: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/xubuntu-1104-default-wallpaper.html
<Unit193> drc: I thought it was going to be http://www.flickr.com/photos/leogg/5224255554/in/pool-1546142@N20/
<drc> Don't shoot me, I'm just the piano player....
<Sysi> that was suggested too, but wasn't chosen
<Sysi> iirc that will be available too
<charlie-tca> Unit193: that will be included on the cd, for the user to install if desired
<Unit193> charlie-tca: Thanks, I missed that part
<drc> iirc, it was a tie, and our benevolent dictator chose :)
<drc> wait...I was wrong, that was between the two to be "included" not the default
<charlie-tca> please don't confuse the Xubuntu Project Lead with the man that puts out several million dollars a year for Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<drc> Xubuntu does not share in this largess then?
<charlie-tca> no
<drc> interesting
<charlie-tca> xubuntu recieves support only, no funding
<jook> Hey, I dunno what happened here. I just installed some updates, and after the reboot, my panels are gone.
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<jook> Hey, thanks mate
* ChanServ changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 10.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release Download, Share it, Seed it! Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu_noob> hey, if I'm testing an xubuntu instance off of a USB drive, will I lose apps I install?
<bazhang> if its not set to persistent , sure
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> check the last link for help with that
<xubuntu_noob> thx
#xubuntu 2011-03-19
<Mashandar> hello
<popman> hey
<popman> I'm trying to boot into bios in my dell and I'm having trouble
<TheSheep> boot into bios?
<TheSheep> what do you mean?
<popman> I'm trying to press F2 or del to boot into moo bio's I can't seem to do it on this dell
<Unit193> It can also be F1
<popman> o
<popman> I'll try that
<TheSheep> or del
<TheSheep> and it's not related to linux or xubuntu in any way
<popman> nope
<popman> just bought this older computer for $5
<popman> has windows on it
<popman> if I cram the keys to press f1, f2, and del think that's a affective method in attempting to boot into bios?
<TheSheep> I had some old compaq that didn't have bios by itself, you had to boot it from a special system disk to access bios settings
<Unit193> What's the specs on that $5 laptop?
<popman> I got the bios somehow
<TheSheep> by disk I mean disquette
<popman> I think it was del
<popman> also i put in a new keyboard
<TheSheep> del, dell, makes sense ;)
<popman> The other one worked but kept reading that their was a error on the keyboard i assume a driver error
<popman> :D
<ubuntu_> hi is there an easy way to tell if my mic will work in xubuntu?
<horse> good morning everyone. Ive got a acer travelmate 521tev notebook here with a p3 600 MHz, 256 MB RAM and a ati rage mobility 8 mb. Will xubuntu run on this machine?
<Sysi> horse: should run, but you could also consider lubuntu
<horse> what would make lubuntu fitting better than xubuntu?. sorry if it sounds stupid, im an absolute linux newbie (i want to change that - starting with this laptop).
<horse> or do u have an even better distribution, one more appropriate for that ancient hardware xD
<Sysi> lubuntu uses less ram
<Sysi> 256 should be enough for xubuntu though
<horse> yeah, but the video ram worries me a bit.
<Sysi> both should work on pretty bad graphics too
<horse> bad grafics are enough grafics.
<horse> :)
<horse> and another question. ignorinng the hardware, which distribution would you consider to be the best for beginners? Im guessing this will anyway be ubuntu. are xubuntu and lubuntu any different in that regard?
<Sysi> maybe a little but not much
<Sysi> they're also tried to be made easy
<horse> to be precise it will actualy my second linux system. atm im running a hard drive install of damn small linux, but dsl seems to be to specific for my purpose?
<horse> alright, im getting lubuntu anyway. thank you very much Sysi, much appreciated.
<Sysi> np
<metroid1> hey, so i did an update yesterday and now i get this warning when i attempt to open my home folder: Error stating file '/home/username/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<metroid1> does anyone know what this means and/or how to fix it?
<metroid1> brb
<metroid1> ok, i am back
<Unit193> metroid1: In terminal enter: ls -al /home/username/ | grep gvfs
<metroid1> ls: cannot access /home/username/.gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<metroid1> d?????????   ? ?       ?           ?                ? .gvfs
<Sysi> gvfs is kinda special..
<Sysi> what upgrade, 10.04 → 10.10?
<metroid1> Sysi: 10.10 (sorry for the delay)
<Sysi> you just installed normal updates?
<metroid1> yep
<metroid1> i have a repos for a music player turned on but the updates weren't for it
<metroid1> i believe it was mostly kernel stuff
<Sysi> you could try reinstalling gvfs
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get reinstall gvfs
<metroid1> ok, will do!
<Sysi> apt-get --purge reinstall could be better
<metroid1> what is gvfs?
<Sysi> thingy for remote filesystems etc
<metroid1> i don't think reinstall is valid
<knome> you don't lose anything if you try. :)
<metroid1> could i just purge it then reinstall it right after?
<Sysi> propably, if it isn't removing lots of other stuff
<metroid1> ok, i reinstalled it
<metroid1> maybe i will have to restart
<metroid1> reinstalling didn't work... but i didn't purge...
<metroid1> now i seem to be able to access my home folder!
<metroid1> does this look like how it should?
<metroid1> ls -al /home/username/ | grep gvfs
<metroid1> dr-x------   2 username username     0 2011-03-19 19:38 .gvfs
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> what did you do?
<metroid1> sweet
<metroid1> i am not sure exactly
<Sysi> heh, the usual
<metroid1> it seems i traded my desktop for my home folder because now my desktop is just a big sheet of grey with no icons
<metroid1> the panel is working though
<Sysi> maybe desktop just crashed
<Sysi> alt+F2 "xfdesktop"
<metroid1> huh.
<metroid1> yep that was it
<metroid1> well we'll see how long this lasts for!
<metroid1> thanks for the help
<Sysi> np
<metroid1> maybe i will restart a couple more times to see how resilient it is
<Sysi> you you wanna be more sure, rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> and save working session on logout
<metroid1> just once or everytime i log out?
<Sysi> save session? shouldn't matter very much
#xubuntu 2011-03-20
<metroid1> one restart.  desktop loaded, home folder accessible.  i am bi-winning!
<metroid1> although it wasn't the smoothest, it is all i need.
<aZu> guys i'm having trouble booting 10.10
<aZu> the install completes and reboots...but when the computer starts back up again, nothing shows up
<aZu> there's a black prompt with nothing but a white space bar against a black screen
<aZu> sorry repetitive
<dumber> hello
<dumber> I run xubuntu 10.04 on IBM 300GL PIII 450 MHZ 256MB RAM and 10Gb Hdd. but the resolution is locked on 800x600, I need more resolution,, anyone can help me??
<Unit193> !x | dumber
<ubottu> dumber: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dumber> ok I will try. thanks
<Ycarene> How do I restore my graphical boot splash screen after a kernel update?
<tiedaerial> hello, can anyone help me?
<tiedaerial> anyone here?
<bilal03> hello
<bilal03> ??
<bilal03> i have installed xubuntu but cannot see disk drives like ubuntu
<bilal03> hello???
<bilal03> can anybody tell me??
<zruty> In Ubuntu no problem connecting to SMB share, but in Xubuntu same connection errors with "invalid". What can I check?
<Sysi> zruty: how you're connecting?
<zruty> Sysi: On Ubuntu in Nautilus, typing the address in the locator bar. In Xubuntu with Gigolo.
<zruty> In Gigolo it reports as connecting, but when I try to start Thunar on it, the error message comes that it fails to open "the path" then stating the URI is invalid.
<Sysi> uhm, i think i've seen that but dunno how to actually fix it
<Sysi> you could try google
<xubuntu066> Hi
<xubuntu066> Do you speak Russian?
<Sysi> no
<xubuntu066> I test xubuntu first time.
<xubuntu066> ok
<knome> !ru | xubuntu066
<ubottu> xubuntu066: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xubuntu066> Last month I use ubuntu 10.10. but my komputer was slowly. Does Kubuntu help me make my computet faster
<xiaoshen> hello^
<xiaoshen> i'm about to install xubuntu 10.10
<xiaoshen> i want to know what are the advantages by manually create the partitions when installing
<Sysi> you get to choose what kinda partition setup you want
<PaulW2U> I have multiple Ubuntu installations on this PC. By choosing to manually create partitions I can have a separate /home which I can share with other installations. When upgrading the /home can be kept safe.
<xiaoshen> l heard that if i have / and /home separated, when something happen with / my /home is save then i only have to fix the /
<xiaoshen> but i haven't faced problem like that before
<Sysi> i do/did reinstallation often, separate /home is handy
<Sysi> if you just need to have data safe, it doesn't need to be /home but just some partition
<xiaoshen> Sysi, when everytime you do reinstallation you don't have to define /home anymore?
<PaulW2U> Yes you do, but you tell the installer NOT to format the partition
<xiaoshen> oh?
<xiaoshen> so then if you reinstall for the 1st time then you have 2 /home
<xiaoshen> ?
<PaulW2U> No, you only ever have one /home. The installer uses the existing /home but does not format it so the data is kept safe.
<xiaoshen> oh
<xiaoshen> i see
<xiaoshen> PaulW2U, so when i do the reinstallation i only need to define / and swap
<PaulW2U> You still need to define where /home is but you must tell the installer NOT to format /home.
<xiaoshen> i don't need to define /home ,beccuse i want to use my existing /home
<xiaoshen> You still need to define where /home?
<xiaoshen> how?
<PaulW2U> If you don't define /home it will create a /home under / and not use your existing partition. Your data will not be lost but you will have to mount the partition and call it something else.
<xiaoshen> then how to tell the installer that i want to use the existing /home?
<PaulW2U> When the time comes, choose the option to manually create the partitions and all will become clear. Just choose the partition, e.g. sda3 and call it /home using the dropdown list . Don't tick the box that is labelled "Format"
<xiaoshen>  PaulW2U, i got it now, sorry for asking such basic question ^^'
<xiaoshen> oh it's ok to use /ext4?
<PaulW2U> Yes, all my partitions are ext4
<xiaoshen> so it's stable
<xiaoshen> oh last time i used xubuntu the thunar is very basic, is there any improvement in 10.10
<xiaoshen> hello^
<xiaoshen> i get some problem with xfce panel
<xiaoshen> how to reset it into the 1st insatalled 1
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... will 10.04 get XFCE 4.8 ?
<cobra-the-joker> any body here
<ochosi> cobra-the-joker: afaik there is a ppa for that
<ochosi> cobra-the-joker: not sure the xubuntu-dev team will make an "official" backport
<ochosi> cobra-the-joker: or let's say i'm really sceptical about that
<cobra-the-joker> ochosi: i hope it will
<ochosi> cobra-the-joker: have you tried the ppa-version for maverick or lucid?
<Sysi> 4.8 is nice, but it doesn't have launcher-moving bug in 10.04, like in 10.10
<cobra-the-joker> ochosi: no ... didnt try it yet
<cobra-the-joker> maybe i try on a VM
<cobra-the-joker> dont trust ppa very much .. especially in something like a DE
<zer0s>  hey guys can you help me get lidbtn.sh working properly?
<Sysi> what is lidbtn.sh?
<zer0s> its supposed to determine what the screen is going to do when the laptop lid is closed
<zer0s> or open
<zer0s> while it does its job of turning off the screen
<zer0s> when i open the lid, it won't come back
<Sysi> xfce4-power-manager should handle that
<zer0s> it doesn't
<zer0s> unfortunately
<zer0s> :/
<zer0s> i tried
<Sysi> sounds problem is lower level then
<zer0s> that's why i tried to work inside /etc/acpi/events
<zer0s> i'm starting to think i should go to 10.04...10.10 is nothing but headaches
<_antant> Hi guys. I was hoping someone could have a look at quick vids of my boot up and shut down processes and tell me why they changed from splash screens to what they are now
<_antant> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=w86efq&s=7 is my boot up
<_antant> and http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=zl3fyt&s=7 my shutdown
<Sysi> if you didn't install propiatary drivers, remove possibly text-plymouth theme and maybe reinstall the regular one
<_antant> I've tried changing the plymouth theme and it doesn't do anything
<_antant> I'm using the ATI video drivers
<Sysi> propietary? there are some fixes but i don't know, google does
<_antant> Right. Here we go
<_antant> WOOHOO!!!
<_antant> cheers Sysi
<stanley_> hi guys i'm using xubuntu 10.10 a bit of a newbie and all of my streaming video is slow, nothign else can anyone help me with this?\
<ochosi> what do you mean? your connection is slow or playback is choppy?
<stanley_> no playback is choppy it isn't flickering so I know i don;t have a bad refresh rate and I have very fast download and browsing speeds so I know my connection is good
<ochosi> stanley_: well, i don't know what you used before but flash-performance is just not as good in linux as it is in windows
<stanley_> I did use windows before, do you think that would be the problem because its just about not worth it to watch streaming media thats how choppy the video is
<ochosi> you can have a look what flashplayer-plugin you have installed, adobe's plugin is what usually works best
<ochosi> but in general there's not very much you can do
<ochosi> apart from trying a different browser maybe
<ochosi> i hear chromium is a tad faster with flash
<stanley_> ok cool thanks alot
<ochosi> stanley_: np
#xubuntu 2012-03-12
<bsdfreak> Hi there!  I'm having some issues when I alt+tab between applications running on different virtual desktops.  Specifically things like Firefox and Thunderbird.  It seems like I lose the ability to interact with the application.
<bsdfreak> Running Xubuntu 11.10/x64 here.
<pleia2> by default you can't alt+tab between applications running on different virtual desktops
<bsdfreak> It also happens when I switch desktops using the workspace switcher.
<bsdfreak> Then I have to minimize and maximize the window by clicking on the tray to regain control.
<pleia2> ah, looks like there is a setting to enable tabbing through everything
<pleia2> sounds like a bug
<bsdfreak> Hmm.
<bsdfreak> Well, is there a way to use the development/beta release of Xfce?
<pleia2> you can give the beta1 of xubuntu 12.04 a try and see if the bug still occurs (perhaps via a livecd since it's still in beta :))
<pleia2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/beta-1/
<pleia2> if the bug still exists there you can report it and there is a chance it'll get fixed by release
<bsdfreak> Okay, thanks.
<bsdfreak> I'll do that after I sort out my kubuntu issues on another laptop.  :-P
<Draconicus> GENTLEMEN
<Draconicus> I have a bit of a pickle.      Y'see, Compiz is working great in Unity and GNOME 3. It is NOT working in Xfce. The strangest part is that it WAS working until recently, and for the life of me I cannot figure out what I broke.
<Draconicus> 11.10, recently upgraded from 10.10, then 11.04. Went two versions up, sequentially via update manager. I dont' necessarily use Xubuntu as a whole so much as I use Xfce on Ubuntu 11.10. Close enough, right?
<Draconicus> Now then, the lightdm Xfce session simply launches "startxfce4", while GNOME's entry leads to the gnome-sesssion file that does some fancy stuff.
<Draconicus> What's missing here?
<ochosi> Draconicus: i'm not sure i get what your problem is. compiz isn't working in the xfce-session?
<Draconicus> ochosi: Correct. "compiz --replace" just hangs. It works in Unity and GNOME3 though.
<ochosi> have you tried from terminal?
<ochosi> (for the output)
<Draconicus> Of course.
<ochosi> so no output? :p
<Draconicus> It just hangs after "Initializing core options...done"
<Draconicus> It keeps going in Unity or GNOME3
<Draconicus> In Xfce or anything that doesn't pre-launch with Compiz as a prerequisite from lightdm, it stops dead.
<ochosi> have you checked that gnome-services are started in the xfce-session?
<Draconicus> Must they be? I didn't realize. Where should I look?
<Draconicus> I'm in the Xfce4 session settings now
<Draconicus> They were disabled. Hmm.
<Draconicus> The weirdest thing is that I have no idea how that could have happened. I hadn't even opened that window since the upgrade, and Compiz was working up until it mysteriously didn't.
<Draconicus> Thanks for the help, ochosi. I'll try that now.
<ochosi> Draconicus: sorry, you sometimes have to highlight me
<nx7400> hi all
<nx7400> can anyone tell me where to adjust the powersave value for the hard drive?
<nx7400> I tried to adjust the -B value in /etc/hdparm.conf
<nx7400> but it seems to get overwritten when the power state (connected AC or on mattery) changes
<nx7400> I always end up with a value of 127, which makes my drive spin down after a few seconds
<nx7400> in the long run, this is going to kill my drive
<Lachezar> Greetings all.
<Lachezar> Is launchpad a good place to submit error reports for XFCE pieces (xfc4-goodies in particular).
<Sysi> they should get to upstream if needed, but xfce has own bugzilla too
<Lachezar> I found out, that I can use /etc/default/keyboard to add special options to the keyboard. However I found out that doing so does not yield the same results as with «setxkbmap -option ...». Any help?
<Lachezar> Sysi: Thanks. I know that they have their own issue tracking system, but I try to avoid additional registrations when possible.
<Marzata> Lachezar: you haven't contacted the author, have you?
<Lachezar> Marzata: No, I haven't... Most of the time I try to reach a developer directly I get scholded (rightfully so!), and forwarded to the project's publi issues tracker, wiki, mailing list or newsgroup.
<Marzata> Lachezar: heh
<utz> utz
<donno> hello!
<donno> can someone help me? I am very new in unix OS and I try to get some photos from my digital camera. I managed to make it detect my camera, but nothing seems to happen after.
<pleia2> donno: are you trying to import them into an application, or just open them with a file manager?
<donno> tried both but could not get anywhere
<pleia2> are you getting some kind of error when you try?
<donno> the software installed seems that it can not detect my camera
<pleia2> what was the "it" you made detect your camera in the comment above?
<donno> rapid photo downloader and gThumb
<donno> in removable drives and media settings
<pleia2> if it's in removable drives you should just be able to doubleclick on it and bring it up in a file manager
<pleia2> I use shotwell, which has pretty good support for cameras
<donno> I'm quite at the very first real discovery of the Linux and I have already deleted my W7 for xubuntu
<donno> I have tons to learn
<newname> Hello
<newname> How do you identify a (Unkown program) in the session startup list?
<pjotter> Hi all. I installed Skype in Xubuntu 11.10. But when I get an incoming call, I don't see any notification popup. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<gzy> hi, could someone help me with a xubuntu pxe install? I copied the netboot directory out of a xubuntu 11.10 alternative iso, but i'm having trouble configuring dnsmasq to serve it.
<gzy> i can boot, but get a pxelinux.0 not found msg (with a path that matches the path i'm serving it out of)
#xubuntu 2012-03-13
<Draconicus> Hi.
<knome> hullo
<Draconicus> So... Day 1: Upgraded to 11.10. Things were great, then compiz randomly stopped loading correctly, but ONLY in Xfce... Day 2: soreau suggested I check the session options, which indeed were missing the Gnomey bit in the compatibility section. Compiz started working again.... Day 3: Compiz is broken again, myseriously. The gnome thing is still checked in the session options.
<aicasn> i just updated some packages on my 64-bit 11.10 machine and the UI took a crap after the updates so I rebooted. now I can't get anything but graphical corruption and a frozen machine whenever i boot into ubuntu. anyone else have this problem?
<Draconicus> aicasn: What video driver are you using?
<aicasn> nvidia's
<Draconicus> Also, describe "graphical corruption"
<Draconicus> Are you by chance using a GTK 2.0 theme and trying to run GNOME-oriented applications?
<aicasn> i see the top 10% of the screen (blue background of the login screen) and the rest is black.  does not respond to keyboard commands, mouse movements, etc.  no c-a-d, c-a-f1, or anything else
<aicasn> Draconicus: i have no idea but at the login screen i'm not running anything but the display manager
<aicasn> iow, the system is unusable
<Draconicus> Weiiird
<Draconicus> Do you have another computer? I have a suggestion that will ease this a bit - especially if it's a laptop.
<knome> aicasn, have you tried to disable the nvidia driver?
<aicasn> i was able to boot into recovery mode.  under a root shell the last line in my Xorg.0.log pertained to the nvidia driver. it was not an error, just chatter. nothing after the nvidia line (i'm assuming that's where the pc froze)
<aicasn> no, i'm not sure how to do that.  certainly willing to try but i'll have to dual-boot back and forth unless i can make my xubu usable again
<knome> aicasn, remove the nvidia driver line from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that should exist i think...
<aicasn> i don't think this machine used a static xorg.conf
<Draconicus> aicasn: Press ESC rapidly while booting. Should get you a GRUB menu.
<Draconicus> From there, select recovery mode.
<aicasn> also everything in the recovery mode shell was read-only
<Draconicus> Like F8 with Windows
<Draconicus> Oh
<Draconicus> >..>
<Draconicus> knome: xorg.conf is usually empty after 10.10
<knome> Draconicus, afaik, nvidia-settings will create one always
<knome> aicasn, ^
<aicasn> so, i suppose the questions are...  1) is read-only recovery shell normal?  2) is it safe to remount r/w?   3) how do I disable nvidia driver w/o an xorg.conf?
<aicasn> knome: okay i'll double-check that
<knome> 2) would think so, if you can
<knome> i mean, how can you recover anything if everything is ro :)
<Draconicus> Oh god how do I get this OSD keyboard off my screen?! I don't even have a touch scereen! D:
<Draconicus> I installed gnome-tweak-tool and it installed caribou
<Draconicus> And caribou came with a keyboard I guess. D:
<Draconicus> antler keyboard... hrngh
<aicasn> back in a few
<knome> Draconicus, uninstall caribou then :P
<GridCube> Draconicus, why do you have gnome stuff?
<GridCube> thats silly
<Draconicus> I like nautilus and gedit... D:
<knome> GridCube, ... we're not here to judge people, seriously
<GridCube> okay
<knome> besides, they might have installed ubuntu desktop, then xubuntu packages in addition to that, not the other way around
<GridCube> i take my words and go back to my cave, but the people come complaining abuot gnome breaking xfce and ... nvm
<Draconicus> I've got a huge pile of mixed stuff
<knome> transition is not always easy or quick
<Draconicus> I use K3B
<knome> GridCube, well yeah i agree with that.
<Draconicus> Oh, and Rosegarden
<Draconicus> Both QT applications.
<knome> Draconicus, about compiz: it's not really officially supported with xfce so... :/
<Draconicus> And seriously, some GTK applications are just 3.0 already. Gnome-tweak-tool seems to be the only thing that handles it well
<knome> Draconicus, there should be some tutorials around, and there might be some people in the channel that know about it too but... it's on you :)
<Draconicus> Officially supported... I'm just looking for fellow linux'ers with advice. Debian guys don't give me that line. X3
<knome> Draconicus, i just wanted to say that so you don't expect anything. some people do expect we fix their xubuntu whatever they did for it...
<Draconicus> I've been doing this for years, knome. Don't worry about my expectations. :P
<knome> Draconicus, i won't. :)
<knome> Draconicus, i'm just making sure we don't have a user in the channel snapping and going ballistic after a few days because the user expects to get everything, here, now :)
<knome> Draconicus, and no, don't take that personally... :)
<luroh> hm, ubuntu's move to pae kernel as default has me slightly worried
<luroh> i would guess it doesn't align very well with the goals of xubuntu
<GridCube> why?
<luroh> well, since xubuntu seems to cater to owners of slightly older machines, a pae-enabled kernel doesn't suit that end of the hardware spectrum
<knome> huh?
<GridCube> xubuntu its not meant to be a "small" distro, if thats what you're thinking, its meant to be just awesome and xfce based
<luroh> alright, so no love for my t41p, it seems
<luroh> (and the homepage actually says "It works well on older hardware too.")
<knome> luroh, for now, you can always use an older version.
<luroh> sure
<GridCube> yes, notice the "too", luroh, it doesnt say "its meant to"
<knome> i don't know the details for PAE-as-default, but i'd imagine there's a possibility to install with a non-PAE kernel to
<GridCube> knome, nope, you need to enable it to get to the bootloader
<GridCube> at least on vboxes
<luroh> well, if you have networking, you can do a netboot and perhaps there are other ways as well
<knome> GridCube, hmm. i didn't have PAE enabled and i was able to install 12.04.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> on alternate i could not
<GridCube> well, my memory might be failing on me
<luroh> hm, no, that should fail actually
<aicasn> i managed to get myself into a live cd session. the irc client isn't too user-friendly but i can access the linux partitions from here
<aicasn> so....  there was an xorg.conf as knome said there would be.  i renamed it so that we'd be back to the stock no-xorg.conf situation
<aicasn> did absolutely no good, unfortunately. i rebooted and still got the same results
<aicasn> i've already fsck'd my partitions. they came out fine
<aicasn> can you guys see what i'm typing?  is this irc client being stupid?
<aicasn> can you hear me now?
 * aicasn taps the mic
<knome> need to go to bed, see you
<ToZ>  /msg NickServ identify heynow
<bazhang> ToZ, time to change passwords
<ToZ> already done.
<Os_Maleus> good morning all!
<Os_Maleus> does somebody have a Nexus (not "one", not "s" but simply nexus) and running his/her PC under xfce? and if, how is it possible to mount it manually over USB as a mass storage with a fast data-transfer rate?
<pleia2> Os_Maleus: hm, I didn't think there was a "nexus" (not the galaxy nexus?)
<pleia2> I know the galaxy nexus has problems because it's not using plain usb storage anymore like the One and the S did
<Os_Maleus> pleia2: Google Galaxy Nexus. ... the i9250.
<pleia2> have to use MPT for that, I hear it's kind of a pain
<Os_Maleus> it is.
<pleia2> but no, there isn't a way to mount it the old fashioned way :(
<Os_Maleus> I would like to root it but I didn't manage until now.
<Os_Maleus> :-( that is pretty awful.
<pleia2> I agree, I was annoyed when I heard (sticking with my Nexus S!)
<Os_Maleus> I managed to mount it as a camera. and having (properly fast) access to the data section. ... but I (actually still as a newbe regarding Linux) was thinking that this can't be the final solution.
<omnom> Shouldnt it be able to do with ifuse?
<Os_Maleus> omnom: it can. but then the connection is slow like the data-transfer over IR 10 years ago!
<pleia2> ifuse is worse than just MPT
<omnom> never had an android so I cant really say
<Os_Maleus> pleia2: hmmm. what exactly do You mean by "just MTP", if I may ask? .... You are putting the setting on the phone onto MTP and ... then?
<omnom> I mainly just transfer my files over wifi
<pleia2> Os_Maleus: I haven't used it (my fiance has the galaxy, but he uses a Mac), but there are some loaders in linux that can read data from the phone once it's put into MPT mode
<Os_Maleus> omnom: hmmmm. I wouldn't like to transfer my private keys (for encryption and so on) over the wifi.
<omnom> can't u setup a private temporary network from the phone?
<Os_Maleus> pleia2: I see.
<omnom> that would be more or less safe
<omnom> the range aint that far
<pleia2> Os_Maleus: there are a few sites that give tips if you use this google search: galaxy nexus ubuntu
<omnom> how old is the nexus?
<omnom> 3yrs?
<pleia2> the nexus one is 2.5, S is 1.5, Galaxy is only about 6 months
<pleia2> give or take
<omnom> k
<omnom> getting new phone tomorrow
<Os_Maleus> pleia2: I was searching over weeks about that. ... friends helped me to get the mounting done with "gvfs-mount" during the last week.
<omnom> :D
<pleia2> Os_Maleus: *nod*
<Os_Maleus> omnom: yes, this phone is one of the newest from google
<omnom> got to choose between galaxy S2 or iPhone 4S
<omnom> picked the iPhone 4S :/
<Os_Maleus> :-)
<omnom> but the galaxy doesnt feel like the same kind of quality
<omnom> so fuck it
<pleia2> please watch your language here
<pleia2> the galaxy nexus is a very nice phone (not like the other galaxy branded androids, which I don't love)
<omnom> Aren't they all mainly plastic?
<pleia2> the nexus one was metal, but the rest are plastic, but nice plastic :)
<omnom> :)
<pleia2> after midnight, pumpkin time so off to bed, good luck Os_Maleus!
<Os_Maleus> good night pleia2!
<Os_Maleus> omnom: I was selling digital cameras, years ago. they told us, the product would be aluminium. that was a lie.
<Os_Maleus> plastics can be delivered in that many kind that one can believe it would be really metal. but in fact it remains: plastic.
<Os_Maleus> omnom: so: have You opened that piece once and scrached it deeply? have You convinced Yourself that there is not just a bit lead inside somewhere? :-D
<omnom> well lead is a metal Os_Maleus :P
<Os_Maleus> omnom: sure! taken by word, You won in this case. :-D
<BlakJak> Dumb question... if I am running an x86_64 ubuntu image at the moment, and I want to move to xubuntu, am I stuck with i386 or should I be able to run the amd64 image on my Intel i5 based machine?
<BlakJak> Ugh... seems my download is corrupt.. md5sums dont match.. perhaps that's my problem.
<forestpiskie> you'll have to get it again then - try using a torrent for it
<Aucun> When I use the "install inside windows" option from wubi, does that allow me to use linux without rebooting from windows?
<TheSheep> Aucun: of course not
<TheSheep> Aucun: for that you would need to use a virtual machines
<TheSheep> Aucun: like vmware
<Aucun> vmware would allow me to have windows and linux running at the same time?
<BlakJak> a Virtual Machine is a computer running inside another computer
<BlakJak> so your 'guest' and your 'host' can be different OSs
<BlakJak> or you can run multiple guests of various OSs
<Aucun> This is going off the channel topic but I'm looking for a way to basically "alt tab" from windows to linux and back again.
<BlakJak> virtualisation is the way to go.
<BlakJak> vmware is one option
<BlakJak> virtualbox is another
<BlakJak> i use the latter personally
<Aucun> Thank you, I'll look at those two.
<TheSheep> Aucun: another way is to have two computers, one running linux the other windows, and connect them together with Synergy
<BlakJak> download has 50 mins to run... battery reports 55mins left.... hmmm
<diarmuid> Hello?
<diarmuid> Is there anyone here?
<Marzata> yes,
<diarmuid> How do I get the little launcher onto the bottom of xbuntu??
<diarmuid> Nearly like a mac you could say
<Marzata> add launcher?
<Marzata> but before add panel
<diarmuid> Okay so how would I go about that then?
<alphalupi> Are you asking how to get, for instance, a program icon on the bottom launcher?
<diarmuid> Okay let me explain, I just installed xbuntu on my system. I seen some screenshots with xbuntu having like a little toolbar at the button of the desktop with little icons for the the users favourite programs like firefox etc
<diarmuid> I kind of looks like a mac desktop if you get me??
<alphalupi> OK, I think it goes like this: left click on the panel with the Applications Menu and click on Panel -> Panel Preferences
<alphalupi> A window will pop up with the title "Panel"
<alphalupi> Under the header, there will be a drop down box, probably labeled with "Panel 1"
<alphalupi> Next to that there is a plus button. Click it and a new panel will appear.
<alphalupi> You can modify the new panel with the Panel Preferences window.
<diarmuid> I can see there is two panels Panel1 and Panel2, Panel1 is at the top and Panel2 is the little launcher bar that I was looking in the first place, do i just uncheck automatically show and hide panel?
<alphalupi> It looks like you can just open Panel Preferences and uncheck the checkbox saying "Automatically show and hide the panel".
<alphalupi> Note that I am using Xubuntu and not pure Xfce, so it may be slightly different.
<diarmuid> yes thats what I did, yeah I understand but you still brought me to my question cheers.
<alphalupi> Which panel did you click on to get the preferences dialog? You have to make sure the dropdown box has the right panel selected. The launcher panel is Panel 2.
<diarmuid> If only I could figure out how to add new items
<diarmuid> yeah I selected panel2 its working now
<alphalupi> You just left click on the launcher panel, go to Panel -> Add new items.
<diarmuid> Yeah I got it aswell, if I would only mess around with things a little longer I could of figured it out thanks for the help. :)
<alphalupi> There's a whole list of options to add to the panel, including a launcher that you can use to add new applications do the dock.
<alphalupi> My pleasure.
<Marzata> and my
<diarmuid> Now trying to center the thing with separators is a pain in the butt.
<alphalupi> Does anyone know if setting up a Samba server on pure Xubuntu is as easy as setting one up on stock Ubuntu?
<Marzata> diarmuid: default Ubuntu 11.10 comes with such a panel.
<diarmuid> Ubuntu would not run smooth on my system very old...
<alphalupi> Just in case you're having trouble with that, you can move items around by left clicking on them and clicking Move. Then you can put the item anywhere on the dock.
<alphalupi> Including spacers
<diarmuid> Yeah, but i'm trying to center them don't have a clue how to but.
<Marzata> diarmuid: default XUbuntu 11.10 comes with such a panel.
<Marzata> sorry
<diarmuid> Yeah I know I am using the default panel that comes with XUbuntu just need a little help configuring it.
<alphalupi> It seems to me that Xfce centers the whole dock. By adding an item, the entire dock expands, with no option to center individual items.
<alphalupi> You can add a new line to the panel by left clicking on the separator, going to Properties, and using the drop down box to select New Line.
<diarmuid> Got it centered, all I had to do was uncheck "Lock Panel" and move the thing into the center such a beginner :D
<alphalupi> Glad you found it.
<diarmuid> Thanks for the help guys appreciate it.
<alphalupi> Is anybody else in here? I also have a question.
<diarmuid> Anyone know if there is a way to stream videos/movies from a system running XUbuntu to an Xbox 360?
<alphalupi> How do you configure a samba share on pure xubuntu?
<alphalupi> Is it the same as on stock Ubuntu?
<diarmuid> Have you tried the ubuntuforums.org alphalupi?
<alphalupi> I'm looking right now but I don't really see anything applicable.
<diarmuid> Then make a new thread the community there will help you with anything and just about an ubuntu distro they support lubuntu and xubuntu also.
<alphalupi> I'll do that. Thanks.
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to view a remote desktop in xfce?  I've got tightvncserver running, but it's exporting display :1.  I want :0
<skrite> you can set which display it exports via options, i think.
<holstein> craigbass1976: i just use vino and vinagre usually, but i like remmina
<skrite> you want xfce to be the desktop you view or serve?
<craigbass1976> holstein, I thought vino was a gnome specific rig.  No?
<holstein> craigbass1976: i use it in XFCE
<craigbass1976> skrite, serve.  I'm on a fedora laptop trying to view
<craigbass1976> It would have been quicker at this point to just drive up there...  Now I want to make it work just on general principle.
<craigbass1976> sudo tightvncserver :0   Warning: counter-right:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock   Remove this file if there is no X server counter-right:0   A VNC server is already running as :0
<stephanb> hi, i got xubuntu 11.10 installed, is there a way to install unity as a second DE, without reinstalling? like is there a metapackage for the unity-desktop
<TheSheep> ubuntu-desktop
<stephanb> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> that will also install all the ubuntu default programs though
<Marzata> and it will be a mess :D
<stephanb> Marzata: why?
<forestpiskie> you'll have lots of apps doing the same thing
<forestpiskie> the xubuntu ones and the ubuntu ones
<stephanb> that wont be a problem
<Rourick> just wanna say new user from win7 and i love my xubuntu :)
<grifo74> hello i'm a ubuntu user but in last year after i install ubuntu i install xfce and allways use xfce it's better i use xubuntu or install xfce in ubuntu
<grifo74> ?
<Marzata> grifo74: clean install recommended.
<grifo74> thanks
<grifo74> all software work in ubuntu work fine in xubuntu to
<forestpiskie> I've nor found anything that doesn't
<grifo74> it is easy update xubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 without format my pc
<Marzata> grifo74: not easier than that.
<mogitaff> Hello, how can I regenerate Kernel modules for virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04 without /etc/init.d/vboxdrv (this script is missing :( ) please ?
<popsch> how can I access aspell's dictionary wordlist from a shell script? the dictionary in /usr/var/aspell is stored in binary format
<popsch> aspell dump master
<grifo74> how i share a folder
<recon_lap> grifo74: this probably worth a read https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-classic/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<monser> hello all
<monser> how to delete all locales set on the machine?
<omido> hi
<GridCube> hi
<omido> GridCube: how can i find if my laptop is certified to work with xubuntu or other distros? i only know this about ubuntu from this page : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6830
<GridCube> if it works well with ubuntu, it should work faster with xubuntu. in the  core they are the same
<omido> I have visual bugs on ubuntu 11.10
<omido> Everything is ok on ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04
<GridCube> xubuntu uses the same drivers
<GridCube> tho it doesnt use the same composition software
<GridCube> it uses its own
<GridCube> so you might not experience the same problems
<GridCube> however don't go expecting xubuntu to behave exactly like old gnome2 did, xubuntu uses xfce so it will be different
<GridCube> it will be awesomely different however
<omido> Right now i'm using openSUSE 11.4 x86_64 with KDE. I'm planning to install XFCE desktop and test it.i also have downloaded xubuntu 11.10 x86_64 and tested it using live cd but i cannot install it on virtualbox and i dont know why.it complains about 64bit mode.anyway thankyou for the information
<GridCube> noproblem
<BlakJak> omido: Within Virtualbox I had to use the 32bit edition
<BlakJak> (i386)
<omido> BlakJak: I wonder why because the host OS is 64bit.
<BlakJak> but that could've been due to my corrupt 64bit image file (discovered much later)
<BlakJak> omido: md5sum check on your iso pass ok?
<omido> I have the issue with other 64bit OS too.not only xubuntu.
<GridCube> omido, you should ask at #vbox
<BlakJak> If you have the problems with other guest OS's under Virtualbox I suggest you need to go to #vbox
<omido> Thankyou guys.
 * BlakJak waits impatiently for xubuntu 12.04b1 to finish running post-install updates
<BlakJak> anyone aware of any major instabilities in 12.04b1 that'd suggest I shouldnt start using it for my work/production desktop?
<knome> BlakJak, well, it's beta. there might always be surprises
<BlakJak> yeah, aside from the obvious 'it's a beta'
<knome> there shouldn't be much problems.
<BlakJak> currently running ubuntu 10.10 dual-booted... looking to skip Unity
<BlakJak> ... going to drag all my personal stuff across from Ubuntu today all going well
<omido> I once tested fedora 15 beta and started to use it for production and after few days i had fun.....
<BlakJak> Mmmmm I couldn't see the point in fussing with 11.10, esp as I wish to use the LTS...
<BlakJak> ooh. updates finished. reboot...
<BlakJak> Ok... it appears dual-screen configuration isn't so hot
<nishttal2> hi guys... i am trying to setup compiz on xubuntu 11.10.. when i try the compiz --replace command i get the following errors... http://www.fpaste.org/h31w/
<TheSheep> !compiz | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<nishttal2> TheSheep, ok will review that
<TheSheep> nishttal2: just go ask in #compiz :)
<nishttal2> TheSheep, i did no response
<TheSheep> looks like it's missing some themes, did you try to google that?
<BlakJak> Xubuntu and Dual-screen, in case it helps anyone... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11762852#post11762852
<Starn> can i copy my xubuntu partition to another hard drive? the one it's on is dying..
<BlakJak> dd if=/dev/sourcepartition of=/dev/destpartition
<BlakJak> where sourcepartition is likely to be something like 'sda1' and destpartition is likely to be something like 'sdb1'
<BlakJak> sda1 is the first partition of the first sata disk.. sdb1 is the first partition of the second sata disk
<BlakJak> actual values depend on your hardware
<BlakJak> you may want to consider something like ddrescue if you're pulling from a dying hdd tho
 * BlakJak bbl
<Starn> like can gparted clone the partition and put it onto another hard drive and still be bootable?
<Starn> omido, your processor must support virtualization to do it with 64bit.. at least that was my case.. now i can test 64bit os's freely.
<Starn> i forgot what it was called but for it for work for me omido i had to load up into my bios and enable a function.
<Starn> i guess i need to boot into one of my other linux installs and hope it can save the one installed on my hard drive and hope it doesn't die while trying to save the data...
#xubuntu 2012-03-14
<aicasn> knome, draconicus:  ping
<aicasn> for whomever....i figured out what borked my system yesterday. the updates that were being applied crash part-way through, forced a halt and reboot, and left the system unusable
<aicasn> if anyone else has that problem, boot off a live cd (or whatever), fsck your partitions, mount your drive tree under /mnt, chroot, and do updates under cli with "apt-get update"
<aicasn> once the updates went through i was good-to-go
<f1assistance1> Any idea why I can't install LibreOffice? Tried several times using the Ubuntu Software Center but it displays a message: Failed to download package files, check your Internet connection? :-(
<Louis11> what signal does a restart send?
<corvus> Any idea what would cause desktop icons to appear slowly after closing a program?
<holstein> low memory... bad graphics driver.. slow hard drive... old machine
<corvus> It is an older P4 - 2.6 ghz, 1 gb ram, 64 mb NVidia agp card, but...
<corvus> This is the second time I've installed Xubuntu on the same machine. Didn't have that problem before.
<holstein> my $$ is on the nvidia driver..
<corvus> Everything else seems responsive.
<corvus> Think I should go with Nouveau?
<holstein> depends on the hardware
<corvus> Isn't Nouveau supposed to perform better on older cards?
<holstein> not sure.. i usually just see for myself
<corvus> Figured it out...I think. I had disabled the compositor. Just enabled it and it seems to have done the trick.
<corvus> I hope.
<BlakJak> ok... found an annoyance with 12.04b1 ... raft of dependency issues trying to install google earth...
<BlakJak> ia32-libs depending on ia32-libs-multiarch depending on a metric buttload of other stuff which is held back or somesuch
<beata1> I'm looking for why different sets of icons in my panel are different sizes. Icons directly in the panel (launchers, menu, places) are one size, icons in the window buttons applet are a different size, &c notification area and indicator. What I've been able to find so far by keyword search has been about themes and blurred icons.
<holstein> beata1: what would you like to have happen?
<holstein> i mean, icons are different sizes... maybe try working on applying an theme, or changing the size
<JM> Can anyone answer me some questions related to RAID5 installations?
<mrdoctorwho> Hello. I have a problem. When i login xubuntu return me to login screen. What should i do?
<mrdoctorwho> I can login from tty* (not tty7) by type command "startxfce4", but it's not normally, because i have no permission for mount devices in thunar and add new network connection by networkmanager
<mrdoctorwho> i can login in tty* (not tty7) and start xfce manually*
<well_laid_lawn> mrdoctorwho: if you make a file called ~/.xinitrc you can have stuff in there to have mounting work when you startx
<mrdoctorwho> well_laid_lawn: i need normal login
<well_laid_lawn> mrdoctorwho: anything in .xsession-errors ?
<mrdoctorwho> well_laid_lawn: it does not exists in ~
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> mrdoctorwho: you can check the lightdm.log in /var/log
<mrdoctorwho> well_laid_lawn: it's null
<well_laid_lawn> what does null mean? - is it empty or doesn't exist?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mrdoctorwho> well_laid_lawn: empty
<mrdoctorwho> and in Xorg.0.log no errors
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno then, I just startx. ask again in a bit when some more ppl wake up :)
<mrdoctorwho> i fix it.
<encrypt_> hi, i've installed jupiter on xubuntu and am having issues when changing the resolution to 1024x768
<kvarley> I went to Menu>Accessories>Terminal Emulator and it asked me for the default application but listed none so I typed the command for xfce4-terminal but I mis-spelt it and now I get an error everytime I try and launch it. How can I reset or set a new default application for the terminal shortcut in the menu?
<well_laid_lawn> kvarley: afaik there'll be a desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications
<kvarley> well_laid_lawn: It does Exec=exo-open --TerminalEmulator
<well_laid_lawn> check exo-preferred-applications then - you run that from a terminal
<kvarley> well_laid_lawn: FIxed it
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<kvarley> well_laid_lawn: Went to Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Preferred Applications then on the Utilities tab I set it back to xfce4-terminal
<kvarley> well_laid_lawn: ty
<n2diy> I helping a friend, he lost his panel, when he types "xorg-panel" it returns "command not found"? Help.
<bzrk> n2diy: apt-get install xfce4-panel
<n2diy> bzrk, ok, it's installed, just needs to be restarted, so xfce4-panel should do the trick, thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> !panel | for future reference
<ubottu> for future reference: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<n2diy> well_laid_lawn, he's a newbie, I'm not sure he's ready for that, thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> not ready for hitting Alt+F2 ?
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<n2diy> and then alt-f7 to get back to X
<well_laid_lawn> alt+f2 is the run dialog
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+f2 is the tty
<well_laid_lawn> then alt+f7 to get back
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and unchecking save session in logout window to get panel on next login
<craigbass1976> I can't log in.  I click a name, type a password, see a bit of a black screen, and then get bounced back into the login.  Another user can log in fine.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: check your .xsessionerrors in your home
<craigbass1976> Thanks.  Rot owned it for some reason.
<craigbass1976> root
<kvarley> How can I enable Ctrl + F4 to close tabs in XUbuntu?
<jadoe> kvarley: if you find out, please tell me
<diarmuid> Is there any word processor for XUbuntu that will open in MS word as I need to do some college assignments at home but be able to print them and college which uses MS Word 2007?
<holstein> diarmuid: i would try openoffice
<holstein> libreoffice actually
<holstein> its in the repos... you can install it however you install software...
<holstein> software center.. synaptic, the terminal
<Sysi> abiword by default should work, just use .doc
<Sysi> installed by default I mean
<diarmuid> Okay well I will give it a try and see if they are compatible for just text no formatting other than bolding and font size, maybe images. Thanks for the help
<Sysi> if you need exact formatting, get MS office or a printer, though it should work okay
<diarmuid> Does MS office work on Xubuntu??
<Sysi> not easily if at all, but most printers do I think :P
<holstein> theres nothing ubuntu/linux does to prevent microsoft from creating a version for linux
<holstein> http://www.codeweavers.com/ works
<Sysi> but see if abiword or libreoffice fills your need, LO even supports .docx
<holstein> yeah... maybe even google docs if you arent opposed to that
<diarmuid> thanks
<p0six> hi!
<p0six> in the first live boot my function keys worked
<p0six> but on the later ones they aren't working anymore
<p0six> :]
<p0six> I mean the fn key
<p0six> I could increase/decrease the brightness sound etc
<p0six> but it ins't working after the first boot
<holstein> i would want to try some other known good live CD and confirm its not the keyboard/hardware
<p0six> I only have one xubuntu iso burned into my usb
<p0six> yes the fn keys are working fine in windows
<p0six> they worked the first time
<p0six> but after a reboot they aren't anymore
<p0six> I do have a persistent space setup
<p0six> think some settings sticked in and disabled them?
<p0six> :]
<p0six> hello again!
<p0six> so should I rewrite the iso to usb?
<recon_lap> p0six: are you booting from the usb all the time?
<p0six> yes
<recon_lap> p0six: probably best to try fix the problem then as it likely to come back
<recon_lap> p0six: this might be helpfull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903190
<n2diy> I had the option to encrypt /home home during install, and now i wish i did, is there a way to do it now?
<holstein> n2diy: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<n2diy> holstein, ok, thanks.
<cybro> Does anyone uses deluge ?
<Unit193> Don't ask to about, just ask and wait for someone to respond (can take a bit)
<p0six> hello again!
<p0six> sorry for that,had a power outage
<p0six> :(
<recon_lap> though working conditions p0six
<recon_lap> tough !!
<p0six> what?
<p0six> I didn't understand what you mean :]
<recon_lap> no power, tough/hard to work with computer , just spelled tough wrong first time
<p0six> oh
<p0six> :]
<p0six> is there some nice way other than vm to install xubuntu into my system without actually hurting me windows?
<baizon> yes, install it side by side
<baizon> on a seperate partition
<p0six> erm no
<p0six> I am not talking about duel boot
<holstein> theres VM, wubi and dualboot p0six
<holstein> wubi is not all that great, but try it if you like
<p0six> wubi from xubuntu iso isn't helping
<p0six> it has two options "Demo & Full install"
<p0six> and "Learn more about xubuntu"
<holstein> if you have USB boo, you can install to a USB stick, or external USB hard drive, put the grub bootloader out on that device and the windows install is unchanged
<p0six> "Demo & Full install" tells me to boot from cd
<p0six> holstein: yes I was thinking of that sort
<p0six> I only know how to write a iso into usb
<p0six> installing it on usb is beyond my knowledge
<holstein> p0six: wubi just installs 'inside' windows
<p0six> is that possible?
<holstein> p0six: this is all open.. literally anything is possible, including you totally breaking your install of windows
<holstein> i say, decide *exactly* what you want to do, and go from there
<Sysi> if you can unplug your HDD and maybe even if you can't
<holstein> yeah, i used to do that... just pul the cable on the hard drive, install to USB
<Sysi> usb can be as slow as VM
<holstein> like Sysi suggests ^^
<p0six> nah,am trying to learn this thing,before am totally familiar with it I don't want to commit it to my hdd
<holstein> p0six: then do VM.. or wubi
<p0six> usb install seems quite tempting in such case
<p0six> wait
<Sysi> holstein: I'm not sure if you can make installer to see usb drive if you have sata/ide plugged in
<holstein> Sysi: i have
<p0six> btw I can't pull the hdd plug,its a laptop fyi
<holstein> p0six: yeah.. i did that on my EEE netbooks
<holstein> p0six: you *can* if you want
<holstein> you dont have to though... just try wubi i say... thats easily reversable and doesnt hurt anything
<p0six> wait
<p0six> let me find this dirty wubi first
<p0six> *direct
<p0six> erm what happens when I install via wubi?
<p0six> can I uninstall it later if I want to?
<holstein> p0six: it installs inside windows pretty much
<holstein> doesnt change the boot loader
<p0six> and?
<Sysi> it's like an application in windows (AFAIK)
<holstein> doesnt partition or format... you can remove it like a windows application
<p0six> 0.0 oh no! that sounds too perfect
<p0six> whaats the catch?
<holstein> p0six: correct.. theres literally not reason not to try it
<holstein> p0six: is sucks a little sometimes... it can be slower... and if you want to move it into a normal install, its a drag
<p0six> but how do I boot it then if there's no particular boot loader pointing at it?
<holstein> p0six: for you.. no catch
<holstein> p0six: the windows one boots it
<p0six> and?
<holstein> thats it man.. the windows one boot its up
<holstein> you get booted into it... you use it
<holstein> if you remove it, the entry goes away... thats it
<p0six> entry?
<holstein> p0six: the entry in the windows bootloader that is made to boot the wubi installation of linux you are discussing
<holstein> that will be removed if you remove the wubi install
<p0six> ah
<p0six> sounds all fine with me
<p0six> :]
<holstein> but, dual booting is the way to go... if you *dont* have your data backed up, and you have no plan for recovering windows.. this would be a great time to do that
<holstein> that hard drive *will* fail
<p0six> er why will that harddrive fail?
<holstein> p0six: they all do
<p0six> its a new laptop
<p0six> !!
<Sysi> because you don't have backup :p
<holstein> yeah.. doesnt matter they all fail
<Sysi> I'm not very big fan of dualbooting, but neither fan of wubi
<Sysi> see if latter suits your needs
<holstein> i think its better than wubi.. but its so easy to undo...
<p0six> I believe one os system is better
<holstein> the os's dont care... and the hard drive doesnt either.. do what you feel comfortable with
<p0six> when am well versed and my isp modems start rolling out linux cm I'll switch maybe
<p0six> :]
<p0six> till then I think I'll wubi put xubuntu here
<holstein> whatever you do... just get your backup scenario in order... no matter what OS you are running, the hard drive is going to fail
<recon_lap> p0six: ask your isp for a router
<p0six> heh,holstein is good at frightening ppl
<p0six> recon_lap: its a wimax isp
<p0six> 4g thingy
<p0six> you plug in lame ax326 and voila!
<holstein> p0six: im not frightened.. my data is backed up... i speak not of fear.. only truth
<p0six> so howmuch installation size is recommended?
<p0six> its selected to 18GB
<p0six> wubi
<Sysi> minimum of 5GB, better to have at least 10
<p0six> I have 4 108GB empty drives
<p0six> 4x108GB
<holstein> wubi lets you point to where ever you like
<holstein> as long as you realize the speed effect running from USB
<p0six> ?
<p0six> speed?
<holstein> p0six: USB will be slower
<p0six> erm am installing in hdd
<holstein> p0six: cool
<p0six> tho usb boot wasn't as slow as you make it sound
<p0six> that was fast enough
<holstein> if you point wubi to an external USB drive, which is what im assuming you are talking about since this is a laptop
<holstein> the speed would be slower... from USB
<p0six> I am pointing at my internal hdd,as you said I can uninstall it anytime
<p0six> :]
<p0six> safer
<p0six> I have a live bootable usb already
<Sysi> usb sticks are slower than hdd trough usb, but I like SSD fast
<holstein> right.. and thats USB... so it'll be slower than the internal hard drive would be
<p0six> *sigh*
<holstein> p0six: yeah.. me too.. enjoy!
<p0six> what?
<p0six> that was fast
<p0six> asking me to reboot now
<p0six> :]
<p0six> hello again!
<p0six> :]
<beata1> I'm attempting to learn how to adjust the icon sizes in the applets on my panel and am admittedly lost. I've been able to discover that I need gtkrc settings, but I'm unsure of which settings or which configuration file. Each applet appears to have a different icon size, as does the panel itself.
<Starn> wassup everyone
<Starn> opps wrong chang
<methodx> sup
<willijs3> Hello!
<willijs3> Does anyone know if I can modify the "indicator plugin" in the panel. I want to get rid of the envelope.
<willijs3> I can't seem to find it though
<willijs3> Hate to be annoying, but Does anyone know if I can modify the "indicator plugin" in the panel. I want to get rid of the envelope.
<robin_> Hi, newbie just arrived, doing chat for the first time!  Courageously - or foolishly - testing Xubu 12.04!
<willijs3> Welcome
#xubuntu 2012-03-15
<willijs3> Do you know anything about the indicator plugin in the panel?
<beata1> .... That was quick ....
<antisaint> Afternoon all
<antisaint> QUERY
<antisaint>  /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<beata1> I'm looking for some way to make the various icons on my panel the same size. Searching variations on 'xfce panel icon size' has so far been not helpful.
<mosno> how can i get rid of the annoying lag when i right-click my desktop? i've already disabled compositing.
<mosno> i'm comparing lubuntu and xubuntu side-by-side on identical hardware -- lubuntu doesn't have the lag
<mosno> it's around 0.4sec or so
<Hanslanda> hello guys...anyone can help me?  i have a problem here...cant run a game ...got a console message ...think is about libsdl library
<Sysi> if error message is longer than three lines, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hanslanda> Sysi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/884358/
<mosno> wow, i would have said one line
<Sysi> some say two, some four, luckily this is clear case :)
<Hanslanda> do u think u can help me Sysi
<Sysi> Hanslanda: what graphics card, proprietary/additional drivers?
<Hanslanda> ati mobility radeon hd 4000xxx series
<Hanslanda> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<Hanslanda> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<Sysi> press: Alt F2 and type: jockey-gtk
<Sysi> does it suggest some drivers?
<Hanslanda> there are 1 that is not activated
<Hanslanda> but..
<Hanslanda> one already activated is a 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.
<Hanslanda> the one is not activated is the same thing...but there is a comment (post-release updates)
<Hanslanda> just one minute please...ill be back in 2 minutes Sysi
<hanslanda> Sysi, problem solved..thanks..
<hanslanda> Sysi, i have another problem...where and how i can configure my keyboard
<hanslanda> anyone can help me configuring my keyboard
<crond> hanslanda, settings -> settings manager -> keyboard
<monser> hello all
<monser> i want to block this driver from being loaded every time at boot time ohci_hdc
<hanslanda> i cant do it this way...i dont know exactly what is my keyboard model...isnt there a way to configure it by matching the keys?
<monser> I added it to the blacklist.conf but it is still being loaded
<monser> is there any working way to do that?
<crond> hanslanda, umm... possibly.  I'm not sure offhand, i'd google that.
<hanslanda> crond, can u help on this job? ive already searched that...but no success
<crond> hanslanda, sadly probably not, I just select my keyboard type. :(
<hanslanda> crond, thank anyway
<well_laid_lawn> monser: what was the line you added to blacklist.conf ?
<monser> blacklist ohci_hdc
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> monser: you might have to blacklist something that depends on that too
<monser> how to find out what depends on that?
<TheSheep> lsmod
<monser> I see ohci1394
<monser> should I block usbhid as well?
<hanslanda> hello there...anyone can help me? how can i remove mouse acceleration ?
<xubuntu860> hello, guys
<Marzata> eh
<knome> hullo
<alban_hall> hello, i have a problem of window manager collapse : no more tittle bar, and worse no more mouse cursor, or just a cross.
<alban_hall> and only one virtual desktop, and no possibility to bring forward a window from the background. when i go to the xfce settings, there is nothing more in the window manager and window manager tweaks sections.
<chevee> I'm looking for a bit of xscreensaver help.
<Marzata> chevee: just ask
<chevee> :)
<chevee> Wasn't sure if anyone was paying attention.
<chevee> I lock my screen every day when I leave work.
<chevee> Some mornings I come in to find my xscreensaver daemon has died over night and my desktop is not locked.
<chevee> Where do I start looking for the root cause?
<Sysi> ~/.xsession-errors for a start
<chevee> Hmmmm.  have not heard of that one before. :D
 * Marzata uses only "xtrlock" 
<chevee> Hm.  Looks like maybe it's one particular screensaver?  I have my settings set to random, so I'll try and pick one that works and see if the problem goes away.
<Marzata> chevee: you might install simpler screensavers
<chevee> Is there a better option other than xscreensaver or do you  mean the screensavers themselves?
<Marzata> xscreensaver-data-extra
<chevee> I have that
<Sysi> chevee: could well be some specific screensaver (theme)
<chevee> This is the only error I have in the log for xscreensaver:
<chevee> (xscreensaver-demo:11350): libglade-WARNING **: Could not load support for `gnome': libgnome.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chevee> So I'm assuming that's from one specific screensaver which causes xscreensaver to crash?
<jevanz> hello everyone how can i force thunar to english
 * Marzata uses interfaces only in US English. 
<TheSheep> jevanz: LC_ALL=en.US thunar
<jevanz> TheSheep, how will i do that
<jevanz> TheSheep, terminal?
<TheSheep> jevanz: whatever is convenient for you, may be terminal, may be a launcher icon
<TheSheep> sorry, that's en_US not en.US
<jevanz> TheSheep, same only hidden files are english now
<TheSheep> I don't understand what you mean
<jevanz> TheSheep, still chinese
<TheSheep> make sure you kill all other instances of thunar
<TheSheep> btw, thunar will not translate the filenames
<TheSheep> only the menus and such
<jevanz> oh
<jevanz> even uing the language selector didnt help
<jevanz> using*
<TheSheep> what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<jevanz> i need to change the folder names in thunar it is chinese i want to make this english
<TheSheep> just rename them
<TheSheep> or do you mean the special directories, like 'Video', 'Documents', etc?
<jevanz> yes
<jevanz> all chinese not english even on login has chinese characted
<TheSheep> change .config/user-dirs.locale
<jevanz> character*
<TheSheep> to en_US
<jevanz> after changing do i need to reboot?
<TheSheep> you can also change the names in .config/user-dirs.dirs
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> you might need to log out
<jevanz> ok will try
<jevanz> brb log out
<jevanz> TheSheep, worst after logout many folders display with chinese names
<TheSheep> jevanz: but there should be new ones with english names now
<jevanz> TheSheep, still no change
<TheSheep> jevanz: xubuntu will not delete the old ones, because you might have something important there
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> jevanz: what if you rename .config/user-dirs.dirs to user-dirs.dirs.old or something?
<jevanz> TheSheep, ok after renameing will xubuntu creates user-dir by its own?
<TheSheep> jevanz: that's the theory
<jevanz> TheSheep, ok trying
<TheSheep> jevanz: if it doesn't, you can rename that file back, change the names in it and manually rename the directories and it will work
<jevanz> TheSheep, ok now i have english names on folder but has chinese too
<jevanz> TheSheep, maybe its safe to delete this folders?
<jevanz> TheSheep, folders with chinese names
<jevanz> TheSheep, ok working fine now thanks for helping
<Guest85100> hello. why ub server don't boot from usb-hdd? xub normally boot with "map" from grub4dos.
<holstein> Guest85100: ub server = ubuntu server ?
<Guest85100> yes
<holstein> ubuntu server is not booting from a usb hard drive you have installed it to?
<Guest85100> yes
<holstein> i would look into where grub is, and how its configured
<holstein> i typically put grub on the removable media
<Guest85100> grub print error 17
<Guest85100> fs on usb - ntfs
<holstein> im not so concerned about the file system, though i would just do ext.. i would be more concerned with where grub is
<holstein> unless you have *not* instaled the ubuntu server yet, and you are trying to make a live usb stick for installing ubuntu server
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56174/install-ubuntu-10-10-server-from-usb-with-grub4dos
<holstein> i typically take the path of least resistance.. im might just use xubuntu or lubuntu and convert that to server, or install what i need server-wise
<holstein> depends on the box im building and the workflow i need on the server machine.. maybe i need X for something
<Sysi> this isn't server support channel.. grub4dos is for booting from ntfs?
<holstein> yeah... #ubuntu-server is where i would go for actual server installation questions
<maxon> about boot ub server. it is real?
<bazhang> maxon, try #ubuntu-server
<maxon> ok
<goliat> Hello. I have a Laptop running Xubuntu and im thinking about getting windows on it also. I was wondering if there is any easy way to make a partition i can install windows on? Or is it just better to reinstall Xubuntu?
<holstein> !grub | goliat
<ubottu> goliat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> i would check out the grub docs on "after installing windows" goliat
<holstein> goliat: bascially, you make room for windows however you want... i would use gparted to resize.. then windows will break grub and make xubuntu not boot.. then you recover grub, and grub will boot both OS's
<goliat> ubottu: I havnt lost ubuntu yet. But will i lose it if i would install it? or to be more specifik i lose GRUB and cant boot Xubuntu?
<ubottu> goliat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goliat> dog
<goliat> doh*
<goliat> Holstein: how difficult is it to recover grub? And how safe is it?
<goliat> A friend said that changing the partition can possibly break it.
<holstein> goliat: you should have *all* your data backed up
<holstein> you said "should i reinstall xubuntu".. thats the worst case scenario
<holstein> you break it all somehow and cant get back into xubuntu
<holstein> goliat: its not trivial, but quite do-able
<holstein> goliat: can you break it? sure... can you just install windows and get into a dual boot? sure
<holstein> goliat: read and ask questions... i say, consider running windows in virtualbox if you dont need it for gaming
<goliat> holstein: Yeah i got that tip to but i dont believe it has the performance for that. I installed Xubuntu on it because i felt that windows slowed it down.
<holstein> goliat: for me, i feel like you can literally try it in vbox and not risk breaking anything
<holstein> if you dont like it, you can move on
<goliat> Thats true.
<magerquark> goliat, the easiest was is to save /home, then install windows, and then reinstall xubuntu
<goliat> magerquark: that depends on how you look at it. I got some software ive struggled to install. Dont know if i want to go through some of that again to be honest.
<holstein> personally, bacing up /home should be one of the first steps either way you go
<magerquark> goliat, wich computer do you have, there were reasons for switching away from windows, why do you want to use it now?
<magerquark> ok, when you want to keep your installation then backup /home, resize ubuntu partition with gparted, install windows into the free space generated with gparted, recover grub via live-cd
<goliat> magerquark: It's a dell inspiron, I bought it for school and thats mostly programming, alot of the software we used the first year was practicly only available for linux, but now were also using commercial software, thats only available for windows.
<magerquark> wich inspiron?
<goliat> 1570 i believe
<magerquark> xp should work flawlessly in virtzualbox
<goliat> Ok, Could windows 7 work also?
<magerquark> yes it will work, i tried windows 7 in viretualbox with an amd athlon xp 2500+, but it is rather slow then
<magerquark> i would go for windows xp
<goliat> magerquark: Ok, i got the laptop with win 7 basic and i almost cried over how slow it feelt.
<magerquark> thats strange, i have a athlon II 5050e here with win7 professional, well it isnt the fastest cpu, but honestly it feels fast
<goliat> magerquark: Does gparted work on the disk i have xubuntu on or do i need to run it from a live cd also? To recover GRUB on live cd, is that like a common option on it?
<goliat> magerquark: i have some low energy cpu on it, could be that
<magerquark> goliat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<magerquark> goliat, you have to use gparted with a live cd
<magerquark> you can not unmount your "/"-partition
<goliat> magerquark: ok, i heard it could take some time to move it, heard anything about that?
<goliat> when i run it as a live-cd/usb can i run it as im testing ubuntu?
<magerquark> i dont understand your question
<goliat> or is that the definition of the live-cd, runing it from an cd/usb? ^^
<magerquark> of course you run the live-system via cd/usb
<goliat> ok
<magerquark> it is the "testing mode"
<goliat> ahh ok, nice ^^
<magerquark> but at first backup /home
<magerquark> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<goliat> yeah definitely
<goliat> magerquark: if the partition would brake. how would i notice it? Can't boot ubuntu? Or error during the partition making?
<zezik> hello, I want to help with translation, but I found only this page: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - I want to translate Xubuntu, not Ubuntu! Any advice?
<mongy> zezik: if it's xubuntu specifically then maybe you mean xfce
<Unit193> zezik: How about this? http://xubuntu.org/contribute/translating/
<zezik> aww, thanks
<go8765> hello. i have simple question - ubuntu with xfce is the same as xbuntu?
<Unit193> Not quite.
<go8765> Unit193: so what  the diferenc ?e
<luroh> go8765: xubuntu comes with a different set of applications
<luroh> sure, you can pull them in by installing the xubuntu-desktop package, but you'd still have a bunch of ubuntu cruft left
<luroh> ubuntu one, zeitgeist and whatnot
<go8765> the use the same repos from upgrade?
<go8765> f i use ubuntu i have the same fresh xfce soft?
<go8765> *the=they
<go8765> f i = if
<luroh> yes and yes
<go8765> okay. soo i dont need to chande ubuntu to xubuntu, only install xfce in ubuntu
<go8765> thanks for answers! :)
<luroh> alrighty :)
#xubuntu 2012-03-16
<Unit193> Artwork and such, also see !purexfce, but you are already gone.
<decaf> hello everyone. is your terminal also blue in 12.04 ?
<go8765> hello again i have some problems with hibernate, can i found help here?
<GridCube> !details | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<go8765> hibernate dont work
<go8765> when i run it i get only lockscreen
<go8765> d-bus command give ths output method return sender=:1.63 -> dest=:1.351 reply_serial=2
<go8765> any ideas?
<go8765> GridCube: any other information i neep to show?
<GridCube> go8765, i don't know about this kind of issue, i would recommend you to wait, i usually just use the lockscreen
<go8765> GridCube: okay.thanks
<qazokm> why, when i set xchat to transparent, would it show the default gnome desktop and not my xfce one
<xelamit> I used X11 for more than ten years, but stopped around 2006.  I've recently picked it up again with xubuntu 11.10, but there are some things I miss about my old window manager, ctwm.  But there are other things about it I wouldn't want back, so I'm hoping someone can advise me how to get the best of both worlds....
<xelamit> Particular features of ctwm that I'm missing with xfce are DontMoveOff, which means you can drag a window -to- the edge of the screen but not past it (so I can't move the bottom of my browser off the screen, for instance).
<su> could anyone advise me how to make thunar display a path in the address bar as shown in the 2nd screenshot here? http://thunar.xfce.org/screenshots.html
<su> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and just added xfce as a WM
<su> it doesn't show up in the gconf-editor I'm assuming because it's a gnome app, lol
<su> i mean xfce app
<Unit193> It's in the settings of thunar.
<su> ah, just got it, it was not in the preferences, it was in the view menu
<su> view>location selector
<jadoe> sometimes after unlocking my locked screen my mouse lags. cursor movement is delayed about half a second. logout+login helps. any ideas?
<TheSheep> heavy cpu use?
<jadoe> where is the connection between screen locking and mouse movement? nowhere? :/
<jadoe> no
<Sysi> jadoe: they're both related to xorg
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver?
<jadoe> Intel HD 3000 (Sandy Bridge). How do I find out what driver? I didn't setup anything manually.
<Sysi> with intel I just need your xubuntu version, 11.10?
<jadoe> xubuntu 11.10
<MeXTuX> What is the name of xubuntu default dock?? I've been searching but nothing found
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel
<MeXTuX> Can it be configured??? Add some behavior like animation when i move the mouse over
<forestpiskie> can anyone verify that scrolling with a mouse in a terminal doesn't work when running a man page? had this in 11.10 same appears to be here in 12.04 - not sure if it's expected behaviour - if it is that's fine, if not I'll bug report it
<forestpiskie> nvm - got an answer - thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Don't think less has any mouse support, but you can change the program it uses.
<forestpiskie> no - it's ok - mouse scroll works in ubuntu - just carrying over an expectation - if it's normal that is all I really wanted to know
<Unit193> Hmmm.... That's interesting...
<gusnan> What terminal do you use?
<forestpiskie> the xfce4-terminal one gusnan
<forestpiskie> xterm shows trhe same thing
<forestpiskie> not sure why a man page using a gnome terminal would allow you sto scroll a man page - one of life's mysteries
<Unit193> I do have mouse support in xfce4-terminal with htop for example.
<forestpiskie> top scrolls here
<forestpiskie> it's JUST man pages it seems
<nothingspecial> less forestpiskie
<forestpiskie> yes nothingspecial - but why it scrolls in gnome is the question
<nothingspecial> it scrolls in lots of terminal-emulators with the mouse wheel but not xfce4-terminal it seems
<forestpiskie> xterm neither
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal scrolls in fedora, something xubuntu-specific I think
<forestpiskie> k
<forestpiskie> Unit193: htop is not scrolling for me
<Sysi> with irssi I prefer xubuntu style
<Unit193> Sysi: Can you echo $TERM in fedora?
<forestpiskie> ok thanks peoples - if it's expected behaviour that is fine
<Sysi> Unit193: I'm not running fedora right now
<nothingspecial> echo $TERM
<nishttal2> how can i enable desktop cube and wobbly windows (compiz) on Xubuntu 11.10... i tried with GNOME3 and unity and there were issues.. hoping xubuntu wont
<Sysi> nishttal2: install compiz, compizconfig-settingsmanager and compiz-gnome and set compiz to use gtk-window-decorator to draw window borders, press Alt F2 and run compiz --replace and rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions in terminal and check "save session" tap on logout window
<nishttal2> Sysi, will try.. also there is a know bug with latest compiz (after cube rotate, the next desktop momentarily shows windows from the last desktop.. enough to cause a fliker).. anyways.. someone suggested to downgrade compiz to 0.8.6  is that possible in xubuntu?
<ubuntu> gg
<Guest69550> hi
<mongy> hi
<juam_144> Hi
<juam_144> I need help
<juam_144> with my Intel sound
<juam_144> chip
<juam_144> set
<TheSheep> !audio | juam_144
<ubottu> juam_144: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<juam_144> well
<juam_144> I have tested nearly all
<juam_144> except dmix
<juam_144> i have the latest xubuntu kernel
<juam_144> may be that the problem?
<juam_144> My hardware is too old for the wonderful Linux?
<juam_144> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.0.0-16-generic
<juam_144> **** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
<juam_144> tarjeta 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], dispositivo 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
<juam_144>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<juam_144>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<juam_144> tarjeta 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], dispositivo 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
<juam_144>   Subdispositivos: 0/1
<juam_144>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<juam_144> hello
#xubuntu 2012-03-17
<chris__> Hey I was wondering if there is anyway to increase my scrollwheel speed in Xbuntu? I tried looking in the mouse settings, it seems much much slower then in windows.
<GridCube> chris__, you could try using something like synaptics to configure the pointers
<chris__> synaptic package manager?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> with an s
<chris__> Oh I see, thanks I will play around with that thanks.
<pangolin> I'm a square https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg
<derek_> Can anyone help me with a problem?
<knome> please tell us what the problem is
<GridCube> !details | derek_
<ubottu> derek_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<derek_> My screen resolution before I installed Xubuntu 11 was 1366x768, and now the maximum is 1280x1024.
<GridCube> derek_, have you installed the proper drivers for your video card?
<knome> hey! you gained some pixels :P
<ThePendulum> I just feel like this derek_ guy knows me...
<derek_> I'm not entirely sure. According to the "Additional Drivers" application, it says I'm using NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173).
<GridCube> well, that happened to me too, but i finally came to the conclution that graphic drivers for linux are just incredibly lame
<knome> >__<
<GridCube> derek_, open a terminal and write: xrandr
<derek_> So what you're saying is that it can't be fixed? ;_;
<GridCube> and execute
<GridCube> see if the desired resolution is there
<derek_> No, it's not.
<GridCube> then your out of luck
<GridCube> s/your/you're/
<derek_> Well. That's a disappointment.
<GridCube> derek_, maybe theres a way, but i don't know about it
<GridCube> sorry
<derek_> I'm sure I could get used to this resolution, but it just bugs me that even photos look skewed.
<GridCube> derek_, http://superuser.com/questions/139073/how-to-add-higher-video-resolution-in-ubuntu-10-04-unr-on-eee1101ha
<GridCube> might help
<GridCube> nope it wont
<derek_> Yeah. I have no idea what I'm even reading. I know some of those words, but they make no sense to me.
<GridCube> derek_, you could try creating an xorg.conf file and editing your desired resoultion there
<derek_> How do I do that?
<GridCube> well, first you need to kill your current xorg session, you might do this by going to a tty and killing lightdm with a >sudo killall lightdm    then you run a >sudo xorg -configure      then you restart lightdm and log back in
<GridCube> then you edit /etx/X11/xorg.conf and add up your resolution on the desired resolution part
<GridCube> and then you restart x again
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> derek_, this seems to be useful too, and easier http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<ThePendulum> derek_: You may be able to fix your screen resolution the same way I pop a dual screen as I boot
<derek_> Yeah, I just started using Xubuntu a couple hours ago. I have no idea how to do any of these things you tell me to do.
<GridCube> derek_, then that last howto might be a good place to start
<ThePendulum> derek_: Do you know where to find the terminal mate?
<ThePendulum> *the terminal, mate?
<derek_> Yes.
<dan64> Win-R brings up the run dialog on Ubuntu I think. Is there something simlar on Xubuntu?
<dan64> (a key shortcut that is as opposed to Accessories --> Run Program...)
<Sysi> dan64: Alt F2, you can change it in keyboard settings
<Sysi> there also are better apps for run-dialog than default one, like synapse
<DerekF> I installed Xubuntu 11.10 32-bit alongside Windows 7, and now I can't boot to Windows 7 anymore. I don't have a W7 installation CD, and I don't have a serial key. Does anyone know what I can do?
<LNCP> Hey there. After installing the 12.04beta1 on a partition one of my hard drives and installing GRUB to the linux partition, GRUB now starts with the error "symbol not found: 'grub_divmod_64'" and goes into rescue mode. Could anyone help me with this?
<goliat> Hello, I have just reinstalled GRUB so i now run Xubuntu and Windows 7 on my laptop. I split my hdd into three parts, One for Xubuntu, One for Windows and one that i want to share for both, store music and such. The thing is though that in Windows it leaves my Xubuntu partition alone but in Xubuntu i can acces the windows partition. Can i change that?
<goliat> So i want to hide the windows partition so i dont accidently tamper with it.
<bazhang> goliat, change the timeout for grub?
<go8765> can anybody please help me with mounting ntfs? wheen i remount devices i get error about permissions :(
<Kaaj> hey can anyone help me with something?
<Kaaj> I want to install xubuntu over my this linux installation except the swap is only 500mb
<Kaaj> what should I do?
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  12.04 is looking pretty good.  But what's the difference between Xubuntu and Xfce sessions?
<Bill_MI> I think they USED to be separated much more?
<Sysi> Bill_MI: on first login you should be able to choose between xubuntu and upstream default settings
<Bill_MI> Hi Sysi  Thanks.  So what you select fitst time lays it down from then on?
<Sysi> yeah, because your settings are saved, you can delete them in tty (Ctrl Alt F6) of course
<Bill_MI> Do I recall them being separate environments in the past?
<Sysi> I think it couldn't work like that, but IDK I use my own settings
<Bill_MI> Yep, I do too.  I don't like that dock. :-)
<Bill_MI> Thanks, I'm gonna play awhile.
<holstein> the dock is a panel though
<holstein> i mean, i dont like/want a dock either, but at least its not an extra piece of software
<Sysi> I'd use a dock but don't really need it
<Bill_MI> Hi holstein.  Yep, it's in the Debian Xfce default, too.
<holstein> Sysi: i like kupfer/gnome-do better... that workflow (even though that is another piece of software)
<Bill_MI> A panel pretending it's a Mac. :-)
<Bill_MI> I'm the direct opposite of a distro hopper.  Gettin' too old. :-)  I just may latch onto Xubuntu LTS.
<Sysi> I'd run fedora with gnome-shell but I like this community
<Bill_MI> I imagine the community to be about the right size, too.  Ubuntu is sorta... well... BIG :-)
<Sysi> I never liked gnome2 and I don't like unity
<Sysi> is there something critical broken in 12.04? I could enlarge my root partition and install it right now
<Bill_MI> Xubuntu 12.04 was very little problem.  I stopped looking at any with Unity.
<Bill_MI> In a VM, too.  Yeh, as a long Gnome user I'm afraid they've lost me.
<crond> only issue I'm having with 12.04 is audio and wine
<crond> weird PCM issues
<crond> native apps + audio work fine.  its only wine :S
<loverlinux> Hello
<loverlinux> WWWW
<loverlinux> d
<loverlinux> d
<loverlinux> d
<loverlinux> ds
<loverlinux> fsd
<loverlinux> fd
<loverlinux> f
<loverlinux> df
<loverlinux> sd
<loverlinux> gfdh
<loverlinux> egf
<loverlinux> ef
<MeXTuX> I'm having sound problems with VLC Media Player. My Xubuntu version is 11.10. MB is BIOSTAR P4M90-M4 and sound is VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<SnowBlackRabbit> hi, i wanted to make a action in clipman but i think the action argument does not what it should do... it seems like it does not make a script first so i only get one paragraph of the text i copied, can anybody help me to solve this?
<SnowBlackRabbit> i solved it ... it was the regular expression... this reg expr. works: (.|\n)*
<xubuntupaule> I can´t see the applet which usually shows the network connection in the top right corner :-( using the live cd and installing it right now
<xubuntupaule> 12.04 beta 1
<bazhang> xubuntupaule, #ubuntu+1 for that
<pandi2456> hi
<baizon> hi hi pandi2456
<pandi2456> :)
<pauleberber> Okay in installed 12.04 beta 1. The usual network manager applet in the upper corner is not appearing!  Accessing my network preferences is no problem through the menu
<bazhang> pauleberber, #ubuntu+1 for that
<pauleberber> ah okay, thx, here is just stable release support
<bazhang> yes
<pauleberber> i just followed the onscreen information while doing the installation
<goliat> Is there anyway i can hide a partition from Xubunut? I dont want to have my windows partition visible
<well_laid_lawn> goliat: is there an entry in /etc/fsab for it?
<goliat> well_laid_lawn: not from what i can see
<well_laid_lawn> goliat: that should have been /etc/fstab sorry
<well_laid_lawn> where does the partition show up?
<goliat> well_laid_lawn: I have two lines with UUID. The partition otherwise shows up when i start Xubuntu and i can mount and dismount it
<goliat> I used to have only Xubuntu on the pc but then i changed the partitions and installed windows on another and then reinstalled GRUB
<well_laid_lawn> one of those uuid lines will have a filesystem that's not ext4, yes?
<goliat> Yes thats right, ext4 followed by some error text. The other one is swap i think
<well_laid_lawn> goliat: so there's an icon on the desktop for it and it shows in thunar's left pane?
<goliat> yes, just like a usb stick, i can mount and unmount it to
<well_laid_lawn> I think you need a udev rule to have it not show in thunar and in the settings manager you should be able to turn of showing it on the desktop
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something I've had to do
<goliat> What is a udev rule?
<well_laid_lawn> udev is the process that finds stuff and makes it available, you can set rules to modify how it works
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be set to make everything available all the time and you don't want that
<well_laid_lawn> someone in #xfce might know how thunar finds its' partition and whether udev is involved
<goliat> Okay ill go ask there, Thank you
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Guest44730> hello all new user here. how can i make my menu transparent?
<Guest44730> like the desktop right click "menu"
<GridCube> you cant
<Guest44730> can't ok thanks
<GridCube> you can give transparencies to the panels, but not to the menus themself, or that i understand, i might be wrong Guest44730
<Guest44730> u prolly right i did my panels and toolbars
<Marzata> Guest44730: you can
<Guest44730> thank you GridCube
<Guest44730> oh you can?
<Guest44730> xubuntu is so nice on my laptop compared to win7
<Guest44730> i love it :)
<mongy> anyone know why my gnomebaker icon in the top left menu is normal size but right click menu it shows as huge
#xubuntu 2012-03-18
<javimahan> hello
<qazokm> anybody use xfce mixer
<GridCube> qazokm, why for?
<qazokm> that is spoky
<qazokm> check back for the first time and suddenly a response
<qazokm> like right after i turn to the channel
<qazokm> i was wondering what the red dots in capture do
<qazokm> it seems that my mic is only picked up in mumble if i enable both 'digital' and ' rear mic'
<qazokm> what is digital.
<GridCube> oh, i don't know sorry
<arthurdent> how do I start .xsession ?
<arthurdent> nvm
<beata> Haven't been able to get to sleep still.. I have this issue with the icons on my top bar being in different sizes. It's been suggested to edit gtkrc, except so far I've unable to find out which gtkrc, and which reference to what to put in it. Might there be an howto that google thinks I'm not looking for?
<Sysi> screenshot of issue? (imagebin.org for example)
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and add a line like   gtk-icon-theme-name = "Maxo-Remix"
<well_laid_lawn> beata: ^^
<beata> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03142012-010426pm.php
<Sysi> hmm, looks like indicator-applet issue
<beata> But also nofitication area and window buttons
<Sysi> hum?
<k_sze> I need help fixing the HDMI audio out through my NVidia graphics card.
<k_sze> (right now, I'm not getting any sound. My LCD monitor even tells me there is no HDMI audio signal)
<beata> Each set is different size, different kerning. Some adjust to the panel, some stay the same.
<Sysi> beata: you can set notification area's icon size to match indicator applet in it's preferences
<k_sze> I'm running 64-bit 11.10 Oneric Ocelot, and my card is a GeForce 210.
<Sysi> beata: you get two rows in window buttons because your panel is so thick
<beata> It is a skinny on this display. 1/3 inch.
<Sysi> I want display like that.. I wonder if it's possible to change that behaviour
<beata> Size is 51 pixels.
<Sysi> limit is 50, with 49px there is only one row
<beata> For now indicator plugin.
<beata> And to try to sleep.
<xubuntu212> hello
<Nightly> *relog
<Xanza> I have a question. Is it possible to get my close minimize maximize buttons into the xfce panel in 11.10?
<k_sze> The Samba service on my Ocelot 64-bit box would suddenly stop working (I can't connect from my Windows machines), even though I can still ping the machine.
<Qantourisc> k_sze: did you change any config ?
<Qantourisc> k_sze: also, using a differnt account on the windows client machine counts
<Sysi> k_sze: after reboot or just suddenly?
<k_sze> Sysi: just suddenly
<Qantourisc> k_sze: what error message btw ?
<k_sze> I was running a backup program on one of my windows machines, writing to a Samba share on the ocelot machine, all of the sudden it stopped copying.
<k_sze> hold on, let me check
<Qantourisc> what happens if you try to open it now ?
 * Qantourisc ponders this is strange
<k_sze> I simply can't open it now. I've tried from 2 different windows machines.
<Qantourisc> differnt machine also fried ... "nice"
<Sysi> k_sze: try running "sudo service smbd start"
<Qantourisc> samba server is to blaim it seems
<Qantourisc> k_sze: anything intresting in dmesg on the server ?
<Qantourisc> (or logs)
<k_sze> grrrr
<k_sze> the machine is being stupid
<Qantourisc> k_sze: hmmm ?
<k_sze> I replugged the LCD monitor from my windows machine to the ocelot machine and I get no display.
<k_sze> yet I can clearly still ping it.
<Qantourisc> that could explain a few things :)
<Qantourisc> k_sze: linux kernels can be resiliant
<Qantourisc> k_sze: can you still ssh it ?
<Sysi> if you're running GUI on your server it's less of a surprise it crashed :P
<k_sze> well, it's Xubuntu desktop
<k_sze> ok, I got in by SSH
<Qantourisc> k_sze: dmesg
<Qantourisc> and or logs
<k_sze> wait... wt f
<k_sze> the machine rebooted
<k_sze> 33 minutes ago
<Qantourisc> then you'll need to check the logs
<Qantourisc> k_sze: also consider power failures :)
<k_sze> Which log? just "/var/log/samba/samba.log"?
<Qantourisc> k_sze: yes and the kernel
<Qantourisc> k_sze: if samba crasheses ... it's unlikely for it to take the entire kernel with it
<k_sze> speaking of power failure
<k_sze> that brings up a related question
<k_sze> somehow, if I don't plug the monitor before booting into Xubuntu, I won't get a display again when I plug the monitor (it's an HDMI connection, and I have an NVidia GeForce 210 card).
<Qantourisc> sorry i haven't been playing with hdmi yet :/
<k_sze> And Samba pretty much never works out of booting Xubuntu. I would have to restart smbd and nmbd manually to make it work.
<k_sze> it's really really weird.
<Grillot_Gilles> Bonjour touts le monde. Je parle que en français. Je passe içi pour une question sur cron-apt/config est je voulais savoir comment enregistrer et femer la config de cron-apt si quelqu'un peut m'aidé
<Sysi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sysi> they should know xubuntu too, though your question is generic
<mbutubuntu> hello folks
<mbutubuntu> I've a notebook with a second monitor
<mbutubuntu> xubuntu doesn't detect it
<mbutubuntu> how to work with 2 monitors?
<holstein> i use arandr to manage
<holstein> mbutubuntu: there might not be support for the hardware
<mbutubuntu> holstein, on ubuntu 10.04 it worked
<mbutubuntu> now I'm on xubuntu 10.04
<holstein> you can poke around in the bios and make sure its activated or whatever
<holstein> mbutubuntu: OK.. then, i say, its a matter of learning the tools... ubuntu 10.04 = xubuntu 10.04
<Sysi> if it worked in ubuntu, arandr should do the job
<holstein> as far as hardware support
<mbutubuntu> ok with arandr it works fine :-)
<mbutubuntu> than you guys
<holstein> mbutubuntu: enjoy!
<cejn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942270&highlight=skype+pidgin
<cejn> does anyone have an answer for this?
<cejn> the difference between "skype" and "skype d-bus" on pidgin
<holstein> just 2 options though... i would problabe just test them both and go with whichever works the best
<holstein> probably*
<Sysi> cejn: dbus is daemon trough which apps can "communicate"
<Sysi> I've never used pidgin or skype
<cejn> apps on "skype" I suppose?
<holstein> ive used both a little.. mostly skype here and there
<holstein> cejn: is there a place to specify between those 2? ...whats the issue?
<cejn> somehow it seems unpractical to use skype api in pidgin when you must have both programs running
<holstein> cejn: if you want to connect pidgin to other networks, and use those and skype all in one place, this is one way to do it
<cejn> not an issue really. just trying to assemble my accounts in pidgin
<holstein> skype is beta.. and not open... i wouldnt worry much about what it "says" its doing while its communitcating with pidgin
<cejn> yes exactly. but so my actual question is: Is there a skype api (?) with IM feature without having to have skype running next to pidgin?
<cejn> or even for voice/video calls
<cejn> any updates or so. i very much appriciate the help i'm receiving
<holstein> AFAIK, skype is the only way to talk to skype, but i have decided personally to just get away from skype
<holstein> i have use fring on the android phone in the past, so i know there are ways to communicate with skype other than skype on android, and i would assume this is possible
<holstein> personally, im willing to hop through very few hoops for skype
<cejn> haha. why this seperation from skype?
<holstein> cejn: skype is not for me... its in beta, and like 4 versions behind.. its going to just not work in linux soon, and we wont be able to fix it
<Sysi> I wonder if google videocalls work outside US yet
<holstein> Sysi: yup
<holstein> thats one of the alternatives im exploring
<cejn> holstein: understandable. i clearly agree!
<mongy> not just easier to login to g+ and hangout
<Sysi> does hangout require that browser plugin?
<holstein> mongy: thats what im thinking about... the 'hangouts'
<holstein> Sysi: i think it does, but theres a linux one
<holstein> not that im proposing google is "more open"... im trying to get away from using G+hangouts exclusively as well
<popsch> how can I see from which ppa I installed a particular package, please?
<GridCube> popsch, if i recall correctly the USC lets you do that
<popsch> this did the trick: apt-cache policy
<GridCube> popsch, http://imagebin.org/204066
<GridCube> oh i see
<GridCube> well, in my pc usc takes like 5 minutes to load XD so i forgot
<xubuntu728> Hello
<GridCube> hello xubuntu728 :)
<Sysi> can I set compiz to raise window when scrolling?
<mongy> scrolling?
<Sysi> when I scroll on window, I want it to be raised and activated
<Sysi> I'd also like new windows to be active
<Sysi> ..latter works now
<mongy> the latter is focus prevention is it not
<dsfsd> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<rtdos> what has a smaller footprint: xfce4 or lxde?
<mongy> rtdos: lxde but not by much (imo)
<Sysi> hardly matters after firing up browser
<mongy> ^ this
#xubuntu 2013-03-11
<Shakah> I have a question
<Shakah> i have 2 monitors pluged into my computer but there names are reading backwords and the 2nd monitor is flickering or staying black depending on the settings i play with
<Shakah> to explain the backwords names one says digital display the other is HP but changing the hp settings effects only the digital display
<RIskii> Sooooooooo
<martijn-> hi. i am trying to get jabber client psi to work with a msn transport. Does anyone of you know how this works under msn.netlab.cz ?
<martijn-> i use jabbim.com\
<Ned_Flannel> question
<Ned_Flannel> I logged out of xfce
<Ned_Flannel> there is a grey screen
<Ned_Flannel> how do i log back in?
<Ned_Flannel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkaliv2> hit ctrl+alt+f1, log into that terminal and then on that command line type "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart" no quotations.  If it doesn't work, ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo reboot
<Ned_Flannel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkaliv2> Ned_Flannel, the answer I posted was for you
<Ned_Flannel> ctrl alt f1 isn't working
<scottbomb> What about ctrl-alt-f2?
<Ned_Flannel> nope nothing
<alkaliv2> even after you reboot?
<Ned_Flannel> im on a vnc if that makes a difference
<Ned_Flannel> reboot the server?
<Ned_Flannel> its annoying to have to do that
<Ned_Flannel> that means i can never logout
<scottbomb> Most likely it does (being on a VNC) but this is only speculation.
<Ned_Flannel> hm ok
<alkaliv2> I'm trying to come up with an easier way, but no access to virtual terminals means I can't get you to a command line
<Ned_Flannel> mu xubuntu is on a vps btw
<Ned_Flannel> well i can use a ssh client separately
<Cheri703> if you can vpn, you can ssn?
<Cheri703> *ssh
<Ned_Flannel> i can ssh in putty
<Ned_Flannel> but i cant get the terminal up in the vnc whilst its a grey screen
<Cheri703> this worked for me the other day, but then didn't another time, so ymmv: http://babilonline.blogspot.com/2012/06/ubuntu-1204how-to-use-vnc-even-at-login.html
<Ned_Flannel> so i should install x11vnc on my server?
<Cheri703> you could install it via ssh
<Ned_Flannel> ok
<Cheri703> official disclaimer: I am not an expert on the process, I found that post through googling the other day. I am not responsible for any issues :)
<Ned_Flannel> have you used it
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> you might need to use /home/user/.Xauthority instead of the one there
<Cheri703> just as a note. I had to do that instead on some attempts
<Cheri703> If there is no X server started, that won't work at all though, you'd have to reboot from ssh
<Ned_Flannel> ok i installed it
<Ned_Flannel> whats the next step?
<Cheri703> the blog post goes over all of it
<Ned_Flannel> i dont understand it
<Ned_Flannel> so after installing it i type 'ssh user@desktop' in putty?
<Cheri703> you would ssh as normal
<Cheri703> if you're already ssh'ed into it, then stay there
<Cheri703> you install x11vnc on the remote computer once ssh'ed
<Ned_Flannel> ive done that
<Cheri703> ok, so in the end of the blog post it has the steps
<Ned_Flannel> i ssh'd into my server and installed it
<Cheri703> ok, so you're back at the regular prompt
<Cheri703> then type that x11vnc command
<Cheri703> whatever it shows on the post there
<Ned_Flannel> i typed the command
<Ned_Flannel> it says i should create a password
<Cheri703> just ignore that for now
<Cheri703> did it return you to the prompt or is it still active?
<Cheri703> if it is still active, then you should be able to use whatever vnc client and connect and see the login screen
<Ned_Flannel> i typed x11vnc –display :0
<Ned_Flannel> but it failed to load
<Cheri703> did you do the -auth blah blah
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> you need to use the full command at the bottom of the blog post
<Cheri703> I have to go, so hopefully you can figure it out or someone else can help.
<Cheri703> good luck
<Ned_Flannel> 11/03/2013 08:53:45 *** XOpenDisplay failed (:0)
<Ned_Flannel> i hate being such a novice at this stuff :'(
<xubuntu833> I'm having issues setting up dual monitors on my newly setup Xubuntu setup.
<donnie> I'm having a retarded moment... sdb is 2nd/slave drive right?
<SunStar> right but verify before you do anything... reckless
<donnie> How shall I verify? Their both the same 'size' of gb
<SunStar> open it
<donnie> and my 'slave' has a linux distro on it that I want to wipe and use as a storeage drive
<donnie> So it's open. and all it's showing is a long string of digits
<SunStar> you should know the system well enough to tell 1 install from another
<SunStar> if not place a text file in and see where it shows up
<SunStar> say you docs folder. then go to /media/user/drive/home/user/documents
<Wizard> Hi
<SunStar> hi
<cfhowlett> Change the login icon: I'm running Ubuntustudio 12.04.  Want to customize the default login icon
<Wizard> Right click on menu, choose preferences, change icon, appy ;P
<Wizard> aplly*
<Wizard> apply*
<cfhowlett> Wizard, that changes the menu icon, not the login icon ...
<Wizard> Ah, you mean user picture? :D
<cfhowlett> Wizard, no.  above the login name is an icon of a computer.  I want to change that icon
<cfhowlett> Wizard, I disabled user pictures ...
<Wizard> I'm not sure which icon do you mean. Could you please paste a screenshot somewhere? Sorry, I'm still sleepy. My brain can't boot :D
<cfhowlett> it would seem to be a lightdm setting, but I can't seem to find that configuration point ...
<Wizard> Crap :(
<Wizard> I really wanted to help.
<cfhowlett> How do I change the login icon in Ubuntustudio 12.04  http://imagebin.org/249823
<Redfire77> Hello everyone :)
<cfhowlett> Redfire77, greetings
<Redfire77> I am not generally big on support channels can usually find the answers I need in the forums. I am a little frustrated and am hoping someone in here has had the same problem and found a solution
<cfhowlett> Redfire77, no preamble needed.  ask the question.
<Redfire77> I have been having trouble finding a solid distro to use since ubuntu switched to a tablet interface. My latest trial is xubuntu 12.10 I have installed the ATI catalyst drivers and setup the multi-display but when I move the mouse to the right screen edge of screen one it appears on the left side of screen 1
<Redfire77> instead of moving to screen 2
<cfhowlett> Redfire77, you need to edit the cursor behavior.  probably settings/mousepad or keypad / ...
<Wizard> cfhowlett: I bet this is "computer icon" from icon theme.
<cfhowlett> Wizard, true enough.  I have something cooler in mind, though
<Wizard> It depends on lightdm internals, unfortunately. Check lightdm configuration files. If they only define gtk icon theme, than it will be tricky, but possible.
<Wizard> If it just defines icon path - you're at home.
<Redfire77> I don't see anything in those settings regarding the second screen.
<Wizard> I don't have any Ubuntu arround.
<Wizard> So, please check it by yourself , cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> Wizard, thanks
<Redfire77> trying something back in a bit
<Wizard> cfhowlett: Take a look at this too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<cfhowlett> Wizard, will do ... reading now
<Wizard> It has some useful hints for lightdm configuration.
<Redfire77> answer found
<Wizard> cfhowlett: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Changing_the_Icon
<Wizard> Here you have an answer for your question.
<cfhowlett> Wizard, I do believe that's the one!
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Wizard,
<ubottu> Wizard,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> thanks millions!
<Wizard> :D
<SunStar> did it work?
<blabla> hello. I wanted to use multiple monitors so I installed the latest stable proprietary AMD driver. Now after login my screens are stcuk black and nothing happens. Care to help please ?
<blabla> uninstalled all ATI drivers, reconfigured x server .. exactly the same behavior :(
<blabla> reconfigured x onc more, now the screen is all black, I got no mouse but I can spawn a terminal
<blabla> with win+t
<blabla> I don't know what I broke ...
<ochosi> blabla: how did you install the propr drivers?
<blabla> I followed the recommended method on ubuntu forums a month ago, for some reason it didn't work (amdcccle would refuse to launch)
<blabla> so today I got the latest stable and installed it on my debian and my xubuntu
<blabla> debian worked alright, xubuntu has the strangest errors
<blabla> there were no errors when I installed the drivers
<blabla> ochosi, ^
<ochosi> so you installed them via the amd binary blob or from the repos?
<blabla> binary blob
<XATRIX> Hi guys, http://fpaste.org/z7eA/
<XATRIX> Why i can't make it autostart ?
<XATRIX> I have irqbalance installed on
<blabla> note: I do have a mouse, just no pointer, no menus ... no nothing
<ochosi> blabla: it's possible that the binary blob doesn't do stuff like integrate with the kernel, tbh i haven't used that in a while so i can't really help you too much with it
<ochosi> blabla: you can also check the logs (/var/log/Xorg.0.log and others)
<XATRIX> http://fpaste.org/UpzW/ - as well
<xubuntu416> How do I remove xubuntu 12.04 along with grub in order to reinstall windows xp?  Windows XP came loaded in my laptop, so I have no Windows XP installation cd, just the recovery disk.
<blabla> ochosi, no errors mentioned in the logs
<xubuntu416>  I installed xubuntu to the entire disk and not partioned. All of the info I found was for people who are duel booting
<xubuntu416> As much as I like xubuntu, my wife hates it and technically it's her laptop
 * Wizard yawns.
<constantin_mike> hello. i have installed xubuntu, and the first user has complete rights on system (install software, etc). but i want to make some other user have the same privileges too. how can i do that?
<ToZ> constantin_mike, Add the new user to the sudo group.
<constantin_mike> ok, will do. thanks
<constantin_mike> it worked. thanks a lot
<Wizard> :)
<smaximus90> Hi all; I'm looking for some help - I'm a total computer novice (I hope this doesn't annoy too many of you...) and I want to replace my Windows XP Operating System with Xubuntu but have NO IDEA what to do
<smaximus90> can anybody help me?
<GridCube> smaximus90, :) no problem
<smaximus90> thanks! As I said, I am a total novice
<GridCube> smaximus90, first you need to know if you have data to save before starting the transition. If thats the case then a backup is extremelly recommended
<smaximus90> There is some data that I would like to save
<GridCube> back it up, to a secondary harddrive, or cd/dvd/the cloud/etc
<smaximus90> ok cool
<GridCube> once you have your data safe you choose a linux distribution of your liking, for example xubuntu, if you have more than 512mb of ram and a good cpu that should be enough, though more is recommended
<GridCube> you then download the ISO for xubuntu from the website, http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<GridCube> once you have your ISO you burn it using an iso burner software to a cd/dvd, if you dont have a burner you can make a booteable usb memory using unetbootin
<GridCube> then you reboot the computer and choose to boot from the media where you burned the installer.
<GridCube> after that you can choose to try the live session or start the installation, thats up to you.
<GridCube> in both cases you can start the installer and then follow the instructions in it, it will ask you if you want to use the whole disk (will erase all data) or share the computer with a pre-existing operative system (should preserve all your files)
<GridCube> there is no much more science
<smaximus90> ok! a couple of questions...
<smaximus90> (thanks by the way!)
<smaximus90> what is an ISO? And what do you mean 'try the live session'?
<GridCube> an ISO its a huge file (about 700mb) that contains an 'image' of a disk, its sort of, like a zip/rar file, that contains the whole structure of a disk
<GridCube> (you can find isos of 1mb by the way, its just a disk image)
<GridCube> you need a software that understand it and can burn it properly to a cd, just copying the file into a cd wont do it, because it needs to be "decompressed" (though its not actually compressed, but for the sake of understanding)
<constantin_mike> lol
<GridCube> a live session is when you boot from the media you have choosen and it load the whole operative system to RAM and you can try it 'live' without installing it
<constantin_mike> sorry, i could not restrain from it :))))
<GridCube> ;)
<constantin_mike> smaximus90, maybe it would be better to have a friend with some experience at home with you, to help you with installing xubuntu and explaining the steps ... otherwise it'd be very difficult to perform it yourself
<GridCube> (not really :P i did it and i only burned 2 computers in the process)
<constantin_mike> oooh yeees
<scottbomb> testing ISO
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu605> Hi !
<knome> hello
<i3ear> hey, can anyone help me shrink my partitions so I can dualboot windows?
<baizon> i3ear: maybe you can use VirtualBox?
<baizon> i3ear: else i recommend this http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<i3ear> I am running off of my xubuntu install disk so I can have my main partition unmounted
<i3ear> sorry I got distracted while I was typing
<i3ear> when I try to apply my partition I get an error
<baizon> i3ear: you have to unmount the partition first
<baizon> then you can resize them
<i3ear> If I had it mounted it wouldn't let me do anything to the partition
<i3ear> so yeah, what I am doing is that I am resizing an install of xubuntu to install windows
<baizon> what error do you get then
<i3ear> calibrate /dev/sda1
<Lucifris> Hello, my pages keep scrolling down all the time and their hard to control even with the arrows< although it also Happens on live session with xubuntu< parted magic< and ubuntu didn-t loaded< i guess is a hardware problem< does anybody have a clue!
<Lucifris> i mean menus are hard to control with arrows
<Wizard> Good evening.
<Wizard> Hmm, seems that 10.04 is still supported, right?
<pleia2> yes, on the desktop until april
<pleia2> (server for another 2 years)
<Wizard> That makes 3 more weeks ;)
<pleia2> probably will be somewhere mid to late april actually, but yeah, not much time left
<i3ear> baizon, you still there?
<Sidze> hi all, I'm new in Xubuntu, I have the 12.10 and I have a lot of error in syslog, like this : DRM nouveau PFIFO unknown status
<Sidze> I use compiz, emerald and I have try to install 'nvidia-current' after what, I have remove it, do you know what is this message which spam me in syslog ?
<xubuntu983> hello, i just installed xubuntu and as i go to tty1, it refuses my login/pass, although it works in terminal emulator when i use sudo
<xubuntu983> can someone help?
<xubuntu080> how do I remove xubuntu along with grub in order to reinstall windows xp please.
<i3ear> I am back. Can anyone help me? I figured out what the problem is. The drive that I want to reformat and repartition will not unmount. Whenever I unmount it, it automatically mounts itself again.
<Noskcaj> xubuntu080, Killdisk, if you want everything gone, a partition editor + the install cd otherwise
<i3ear> And I am on the live version of xubuntu off of my DVD
<Noskcaj> i3ear, strange.
<i3ear> Yes, Noskcaj. Can you help me?
<xubuntu080> killdisk?? Yes I would like everything gone and reinstall windows xp without getting "grub rescue" error
<Noskcaj> i3ear, no idea
<i3ear> :(
<Noskcaj> xubuntu080, as in you want the whole hard drive blanked?
<Noskcaj> if so, the windows install should delete anything else, if it can't use killdisk
<xubuntu080> I  have the recovery disk for my computer with windows xp not the Windows XP installation disk
<xubuntu080> last time I just booted my computer with the recovery disk and in the end when I tried to start my computer I had grub rescue
<xubuntu080> but yes, I would like to reinstall windows xp over xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu080> or how do I change grub to ntfs to install windows?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: :D
<BlessJah> Hi there
<BlessJah> does anyone know how to install pidgin?
<Wizard> /o\
<BlessJah> i've got pidgin tar.bz2 file from their website, but when i double click it it opens like an zip archive
<knome> BlessJah, please install pidgin form the repositories
<BlessJah> how?
<knome> BlessJah, search for it in the ubuntu software center
<Wizard> Dreadlish: You seem so quite ;]
<Dreadlish> just watching ;)
<Wizard> Quiet even :D
<xubuntu440> есть русские?
<andai> installer froze up so i logged out, now it's asking for username and password
<andai> i'd reboot but it takes forever :D
<knome> andai, are you low on resources then?
<andai> knome: ...no?
<knome> just checking because you said the installer froze and booting takes forever.
<X-warrior> I had opensource driver with my ati hd4650, but it was burning and reseting computer... now I installed the ati closed driver, but the temperature has gone from Sensors Plugin. :(
<Dreadlish> you have still it in catalyst...
<X-warrior> if I use aticonfig --odgt I get the temperature in console
<Dreadlish> yup
<X-warrior> well, it seems it is not possible to put the temperature from ati back there
<X-warrior> :(
<Dreadlish> nope.
<X-warrior> it would be nice to be able to "plug" some external script, and the xfce4-sensor-plugin could get the output and show
<knome> X-warrior, patches are welcome
<Dreadlish> knome: yea, to closed-source amd drivers
<Dreadlish> but, sensor-plugin can be patched :x
 * X-warrior downloading source
<X-warrior> lol, I downloaded the source code, didn't changed anything went to compile just for testing and get some warning... but the makefile has -Werror option...
<X-warrior> ¬¬
<X-warrior> argghh
<X-warrior> undefined reference to `xfce_panel_plugin_add_action_widget'
<X-warrior> ¬¬
<donnie> Not sure if this is a Xubuntu effect. Or a LibreOffice effect. Though When I have it up. I notice there's a 'shadow' around it. How do I disable that effect?
<David-A> donnie: I am not sure I understand what you mean. Could it be that you have enabeled "Compositing" and "Shadows under regular windows" in Settings>WindowManagerTweaks>Compositor ?
<nikolam> I think wondershaper does not clear shaping a link, after issuing clear command. It still shapes it.
<donnie> I will check that
#xubuntu 2013-03-12
<X-warrior> i'm on xubuntu trying to compile xfc4-sensors-plugin but I'm getting a lot of undefined reference error (undefined reference to `xfce_panel_plugin_menu_show_configure'). How to fix this? Ideas?
<sevenforall> I don't know why, but I get the urge to redesign xubuntu.org, even though the current design isn't half bad.
<knome> sevenforall, constructive input is welcome
<knome> sevenforall, we're just in the middle of refreshing the site (not completely, but some parts of it)
<sevenforall> Well it's hard to give constructive input about something I am visualizing.
<sevenforall> Not that I disagree or argue with it.
<sevenforall> I could try making a mock-up tomorrow, perhaps
<sevenforall> I have no idea what the site's running on, though.
<knome> it's wordpress
<sevenforall> Alright.
<knome> but please note that we're not looking for a complete redesign at the moment
<sevenforall> I should be getting into WordPress sometime soon.
<sevenforall> I understand.
<knome> i'm the author for the original theme and as i said, we're in the middle of refreshing it right now
<sevenforall> It's a pretty neat theme none the less, but it seems to be a bit too 'formal', not exciting enough for today's standards.
<knome> it would be most useful if you sent your feedback to our developer mailing list
<knome> !xubuntu-devel | sevenforall
<ubottu> sevenforall: The Xubuntu developer mailing list information can be found at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<sevenforall> I'll consider that.
<knome> if you don't want to do that, you can drop in at #xubuntu-devel and ping me there, so we'll get it logged on the appropriate channel
<sevenforall> Well there's not much I can add through words anyway, really.
<knome> sure. links to urls are okay too (and don't have to work eternally)
<sevenforall> I might make a quick sketch tomorrow.
<sevenforall> Going to sleep now, cheers ;)
<knome> good night and thanks
<sevenforall> Np
<fetzy> I am trying to install xubuntu from a flash drive, and I get to connect to a network step, it sonnects to the network, and then stays on that page forever. I clicked continue, but it just kept loading. Does anyone know what the problem is?
<holstein> fetzy: i dont connect and do upgrades during install
<fetzy> i also tried that and it didnt help.
<holstein> fetzy: tried what exactly?.. the installer fails in many ways? how?
<fetzy> I tried to not connect while doing the install, but it still did the same thing.
<fetzy> hold on im  switching over to my dads computer
<fetzy> ok im back, and i am running the installer now
<holstein> fetzy: go to the live desktop
<fetzy> ok
<fetzy> im there
<holstein> fetzy: try installing from there
<fetzy> ok.I am at the screen that says Preparing to intall, and it is stuck there. I've clicked on continue and the mouse is doing the loading thing.
<nukke> is there a guide on "cleaning" linux? like getting rid of temporary files, clearing the clipboard, removing the browser cache and offline files, etc
<holstein> nukke: i would look in the browser you are using.. myabe use the "incognito mode"
<nukke> holstein: already do that. i run firefox in private mode and have it set up to remove cookies on exit etc, but when i was using windows, whenever i ran ccleaner it deleted "compact databases" that firefox left behind
<Cheri703> I am going insane. I am apparently incapable of installing .net 2.0 or 3.0 in xubuntu 12.10 >_< I have been fighting with it all night. I keep getting errors saying "it appears mono is not installed" or "dotnet20 install completed, but installed file /home/cheri/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll not found" even though that file exists and is in place. Anyone have thoughts on that?
<holstein> nukke: maybe just use a LIVE usb stick
<holstein> Cheri703: i would try #wine-hq
<Cheri703> ok, thanks
<visitor1> hi there
<visitor1> i want to start xchat with a launcher but i dont get the command right, i start xchat with  LANGUAGE=fr xchat&, so what do i have to write for the command?
<Sir_Leto> I cannot get get vnc to work for the life of me.
<Sir_Leto> http://pastebin.com/KmezrVc4 the output
<Sir_Leto> of vncserver
<omenreal> Anyone able to help me with a ati related graphics problem?
<zukeprime> just throw it out there...someone will answer shortly
<omenreal> issures with the ati radeon 6450 drivers
<omenreal> when i had looked it up before and "Installed" it after a restart both screens were black
<visitor1> i want to start xchat with a launcher but i dont get the command right, i start xchat in terminal with  LANGUAGE=fr xchat&, so what do i have to write for the command?
<nukke> something like
<nukke> command /usr/bin/xchat LANGUAGE=fr
<nukke> what does the xchat& do?
<zukeprime> omenreal:  are you on Xubuntu 12.10?
<omenreal> Yes
<nukke> visitor1: first check where the xchat binary is
<nukke> visitor1: yeah, just right-click on the desktop, click Create launcher, and point command to /usr/bin/xchat
<nukke> and apphend whatever arguments you use to launch it from the terminal
<zukeprime> omenreal:  you're going to need to do a few things.  Confirm you have a black screen on boot?
<omenreal> yes once i booted into xubuntu the screens went black
<zukeprime> ok.  with the black screen hit CTL-ALT-F1 and see if the terminal comes up.  If so...we're in business
<omenreal> I reinstalled so i would be able to get here to ask... heh
<zukeprime> ahh..ok.  good
<omenreal> So i supose im asking how should i do it correctly this time?
<zukeprime> copy
<zukeprime> give me a sec
<omenreal> cuz without the drivers i keep getting off colored pixels and such... quite bothersome lol
<zukeprime> bring up terminal, type
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<zukeprime> and
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<zukeprime> then install amd drivers via command line.  I don't mess with drivers from AMD directly but use the ubuntu repo
<omenreal> Where would the ubuntu repo be found?
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<zukeprime> --or--
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<zukeprime> doesn't matter...the first one is preferred I believe
<zukeprime> also:
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<zukeprime> this is the catalyst control center
<omenreal> Alright
<zukeprime> finally, before you reboot refresh your xorg:
<zukeprime> sudo aticonfig --initial
<omenreal> Neat so cross my fingers and restart time? lol
<zukeprime> this process works for me...but very frustrating.  hopefully 13.04 will fix this mess
<omenreal> well with any luck i will return to thank you proper lol
<zukeprime> cool
<omenreal> ill be right back (i hope)
<omenreal> zukeprime: black
<zukeprime> hmmm
<zukeprime> have you updated your system after the fresh install?
<omenreal> Mhm
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get update -or- use the software updater
<omenreal> how can i get this black screen off tho so i dont have to reinstall again? lol
<zukeprime> CTL-ALT-F1 brings up terminal
<omenreal> alright
<omenreal> now what? lol
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get update
<omenreal> Alright thats done so should i restart or?
<zukeprime> standby
<visitor1> thanks nukke , but it doesnt work , it doesnt start in french
<zukeprime> testing 13.04
<visitor1> doesnt seem to take the LANGUAGE=fr bit
<zukeprime> omenreal:  after sudo apt-get update -->  sudo apt-get upgrade
<zukeprime> you can try to reboot after this.  if black screen still CTL-ALT-F1 then we'll uninstall fglrx.  let me know when you're ready
<omenreal> Seems to still just be black
<zukeprime> ok.  we'll remove fglrx -->  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<zukeprime> you aren't running a dual setup with intel graphics are you?
<omenreal> Waht do you mean?
<omenreal> what*
<nukke> visitor1: try setting it as /usr/bin/xchat -c LANGUAGE=fr
<nukke> see if that works
<zukeprime> nevermind.  just looking into possibilities
<nukke> visitor1: you might find more info here http://xchatdata.net/Using/CommandLineOptions#shortcutfreedesktop
<zukeprime> omenreal you still up?
<omenreal> Yes
<zukeprime> have you removed the fglrx packages?
<omenreal> Yes
<zukeprime> ok.  we'll try the fgrlx-updates next
<visitor1> thanks nukke i will look
<zukeprime> confirm you've done the sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic ?
<omenreal1> linux-headers-generic is already the newest version
<zukeprime> cool
<omenreal1> So what was the other method of installing this driver?
<zukeprime> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<omenreal1> and what was that one thing you had me do before restarting last time?
<zukeprime> if this doesn't work, you can try downloading direct from ATI.  I'll dig up a link
<omenreal1> I already have the driver downloaded from the website but after my first attempt i got to worried to go any farther without assistance lol
<zukeprime> before reboot sudo aticonfig --initial
<zukeprime> do you get an error when you do that?
<nukke> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<omenreal> no i didnt but screen is black again lol
<omenreal> im still here btw that was my desktop
<zukeprime> ok... well, if fglrx or fglrx-updates aren't working, you'll have to try the manual download.  Use nukke's link above
<zukeprime> and follow these instructions:  http://askubuntu.com/a/231330
<zukeprime> in his example, you need to make sure you type the filename correctly, whatever you downloaded
<zukeprime> in general, in 12.10 on a fresh install, i.e. no previous attempts to install fglrx.  you want to install linux-source and linux-headers-generic.  then install the fglrx package
<zukeprime> you may have to wait for someone with a little more experience omenreal.  That's pretty much the limit of my ATI knowledge
<zukeprime> also, you could try #ubuntu, more people over there
<omenreal> Just finished the sites driver install
<omenreal> How would i go about uninstalling that one? heh
<zukeprime> i believe sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx will work.  You'll have to google that one
<zukeprime> sorry sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*  <--asterisk is wild card
<omenreal> When i tried that it said it removed nothing
<zukeprime> sorry my friend...i've got to hit the sack.  a couple of options for you:  try the main #ubuntu channel, there's bound to be an AMD expert over there.  the other option
<zukeprime> is a complete reinstall.  As soon as the system is up, update using the software updater, reboot, then install headers and source as before.  then install fglrx.
<zukeprime> i keep a text file on my dropbox account for NVidia and ATI procedures.  Very helpful
<omenreal> well thanks for the help
<zukeprime> sorry it didn't work.
<kennyngston> hi, are there any way, to implement zoom in an xubuntu, without compiz?
<RockTeam> Good day everyone!
<RockTeam> Is there any GUI application to view the system logs for Xubuntu? I like gnome-system-log, but the downside is that it was included into the gnome-utils, and after installing there are other unnecessary applications will apply to the system.
<LolYangccool> Bonjour
<LolYangccool> Je suis actuellement en train d'installer Xubuntu sur mon Asus 1215B.
<LolYangccool> J'aimerai avoir des conseils pour bien débuter
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LolYangccool> je ne connais pas trop Linux
<RockTeam> Y at-il une application GUI pour afficher les journaux système pour Xubuntu? J'aime gnome-system-log, mais l'inconvénient est qu'il a été inclus dans le gnome-utils, et après l'installation il existe d'autres applications inutiles s'appliquent au système. Désolé pour mon français.
<knome> !fr | RockTeam
<ubottu> RockTeam: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RockTeam> Very good. In English. Is there any GUI application to view the system logs for Xubuntu? I like gnome-system-log, but the downside is that it was included into the gnome-utils, and after installing there are other unnecessary applications will apply to the system.
<knome> you can try to install gnome-utils with "sudo apt-get install gnome-utils --no-install-recommends"
<knome> (no, there's no xubuntu specific app for that)
<RockTeam> gnome-system-log is a part of  gnome-utils package
<knome> yes, i understand
<knome> but you said gnome-utils installs a lot of unwanted packages
<knome> the aforementioned command should avoid doing that
<Wizard> RockTeam: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/gnome-system-log
<Wizard> It isn't part of gnome-utils, gnome-utils is a meta-package. Install gnome-system-log instead.
<RockTeam> Yes I know but I'm searching in All Ubuntu Packages in "lucid"
<baizon> RockTeam: you can of course write a simple script which opens the log into your wished editor
<RockTeam> I'll try to use this command "sudo apt-get install gnome-utils --no-install-recommends" when will be at home in evening. Probably it will help to install only gnome-system-log.
<RockTeam> I can install it from the source code but I can't find it.
<knome> RockTeam, you should upgrade your system to the latest LTS 12.04 soon, Lucid (10.04) is going to be end-of-life soon
<RockTeam> Should I worry about upgrade from Xubuntu 10.04 to 12.04? Is it possible to lose something (applications or something else) as a result of an upgrade? What there is concern? Of course the main rule is to make backup first. But anyway I asked this questions because I haven't practiced it that task yet.
<knome> RockTeam, generally, the upgrades are safe, but yeah, backups are always highly encouraged
<Wizard> I've done such update once, everything went fine. I have one more laptop still running 10.04, but I'm not gonna touch it :>
<RockTeam> Wizard me too if to be honest.
<RockTeam> I'd like to use 10.04 as long as possible but I will be needed to upgrade once.
<Wizard> Officially, desktop reaches EOL in April.
<RockTeam> I build my custom driver for Logitech mouse and I am worry that it wouldn't work fine after the upgrade,
<donnie> I have a 120gb slave drive attached. If I wanted to take oh... 10gb of that and make Swap... Would that help my computer be faster?
<Wizard> No.
<RockTeam> Donnie how much RAM size do you have?
<RockTeam> Oh, he is gone.
<Wizard> My fault.
<Wizard> I don't feel guilty ;)
<Dethlok> Hello.  I've been using Ubuntu and Linux Mint back and forth for years, I recently switched to Xubuntu 12.04 and now I have no sound.  It's a GigaByte GA-P35-S3G motherboard.  Any ideas?
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<scottbomb> In the past, I've had to make adjustments in alsamixer to get it to work. Runs in a terminal.
<Dethlok> Thank you for the links.
<Dethlok> Scott, I've tried tinkering around with that, still no luck.
<Dethlok> It almost seems like a driver issue.  Which is weird because I've been running Ubuntu on it for years.
<GridCube> its an integrated card?
<Dethlok> It's built into the motherboard
<GridCube> do you have a live cd you could try, to see if the sound works there?
<Dethlok> I'll have to make one, didn't even think of that.  My friend installed it for me using the alternate installer and setup a raid 5.  This pc is hooked to a tv for watching/downloading movies and tv shows, it's not my desktop
<GridCube> its hdmi?
<GridCube> the sound i mean
<Dethlok> I got dvi to hdmi cable off eBay for video and use a standard 3.55 mm audio cable for sound.
<GridCube> oh, ok
<Dethlok> I'm just frustrated becase we set this thing up, transfered tb's of data to it and didn't even think to test the sound because it always worked automatically before lol
<GridCube> well you should check if the sound works elsewhere, like using a live cd/usb and test that the sound cable is not broken, maybe conecting an mp3 player to it to see that its working, if both work properly you should start tinkering witht the software drivers
<Dethlok> Yes good idea, thank you!
<ViljarWonka> Hello, Xubuntu users! I need some help, is someone willing to offer?
<baizon> ViljarWonka: always
<ViljarWonka> Well, I have just installed Xubuntu on my other laptop and I can't seem to get the WiFi working.
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, can you cable it?
<ViljarWonka> Not at the moment, but later. Why? Do you think it will help me with the drivers?
<GridCube> you might need to download some, yes, you should do an lspci and look for the wireless information, then search such device on google to see if it has known problems
<ViljarWonka> I can't seem to know the device itself but I know the model of it. It is an Packard Bell EasyNote HGL1.
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, if you type lspci on a terminal you will notice it
<GridCube> if its not an usb wireless device, if it is then it will be at lsusb P:
<ViljarWonka> Thank you, I will try it now.
<ViljarWonka> Is the person that helped me earlier still here?
<holstein> GridCube: ? maybe.. whats up?
<ViljarWonka> I don't remember the batch command to see what model my WiFi card is.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> lspci
<GridCube> or if its an usb wifi use lsusb
<GridCube> though if its the integrated device its lspci for sure
<ViljarWonka> Wow. That's a long list..
<GridCube> those are all the devices, you just need the line that says about wireles, usually at the bottom
<GridCube> in my case its the very last one :P
<ViljarWonka> There's the ethernet controller.
<GridCube> thats the standard one, the cable
<ViljarWonka> I don't see one that says wireless. D:
<GridCube> oh, wlan? network controller?
<koegs> ViljarWonka: maybe you can put the output of lspci und lsusb in a pastebin
<koegs> ViljarWonka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ViljarWonka> Yes, wlan card.
<GridCube> he has not interwebs in the netbook, that being the problem koegs
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, wlan is wireless lan P:
<ViljarWonka> But it's not on the list.. ._.
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, you should cable the computer and pastebin the result of lspci for us to see
<ViljarWonka> I do not have cable available, unfortunately.
<GridCube> or maybe if thats not an option, you could take a picture of it and upload it
<GridCube> or copy-paste to a txt on a usb device and move it to the computer you are using and pastebin it
<ViljarWonka> I could perhaps paste it in a document, transfer it to this PC and give it to you?
<GridCube> P:
<ViljarWonka> ^
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, maybe, before starting all this, just to know
<GridCube> have you tried using the Fn key and the wireless fn-key to try to put it on or off?
<ViljarWonka> Yes. I have turned on the hardware switch. :c
<GridCube> maybe the device its just shut down
<GridCube> oh, :) ok
<GridCube> have you also checked that the bios has it enabled?
<ViljarWonka> Yep. Just transferred from Windows Vista to Xubuntu. ^^
<GridCube> :) ok
<ViljarWonka> Good choice, eh? xD
<GridCube> :D it can be if everything works right
<ViljarWonka> The PC didn't even boot when I had Vista. D:
<GridCube> o:
<ViljarWonka> Vista really is a nasty piece of work, isn't it? >.<
<GridCube> oh, we dont talk about it here, its better not to talk about things you have nothing good to say, we just leave it alone, and hope it dies from starvation or something
<ViljarWonka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608213/ There the pastebin is, anyway. ^^
<GridCube> mmm you dont seem to have a wifi device
<koegs> interesting, do you have the same for lsusb?
<ViljarWonka> I'll try lsusb.
<ViljarWonka> It didn't show up there either. :o
<GridCube> o:
<ViljarWonka> Well, it's missing it's driver..
<ViljarWonka> Everything else has it's driver, but I can't find the wireless card's driver. D:
<koegs> it must show up there even ubuntu has no driver for it
<ViljarWonka> It worked when I had windows. :o
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328011
<ViljarWonka> I'll look into it.
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<ViljarWonka> But I can't download the driver using the terminal?
<GridCube> not if you are not wired
<ViljarWonka> I'm not wired. Can I download it here and then transfer it to my other PC?
<GridCube> mmm you might
<ViljarWonka> So, I just transfer the .tar archive over?
<GridCube> you can try that, yes
<ViljarWonka> And after that I do what?
<GridCube> read the thread in askubuntu and try to apply that to yourself :D
<ViljarWonka> Okay, thank you! It's hard being new to Linux! ^^
<ViljarWonka> What do I do with a ".gz" file?
<GridCube> its a compressed file, much like a zip or a rar, just uncompress it
<ViljarWonka> Thank youuu~ c:
<GridCube> :)
<ViljarWonka> I want to be as good as you are at helping people! D:
<ViljarWonka> Brb.
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, P: thanks :D its nice hearing that. If you want to help people find information and solve their problems then you might like being a librarian like i am :)
<ViljarWonka> Actually, my school is having this job-week next week and I was thinking of working at a library that week. :)
<GridCube> :D
<ViljarWonka> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ViljarWonka> Is that step nessecary?
<ViljarWonka> needed*
<Unit193> linux-headers-generic depends on the most current ones, so as long as your kernel is up to date...
<GridCube> probably, i would guess, but you cant do that
<ViljarWonka> Okay then. ^^
<GridCube> :( im sorry ViljarWonka but you will have to wire your netbook in order to try and fix this
<GridCube> or get an usb wifi device
<ViljarWonka> And I was on a roll here. D:
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, yep, becuase apt-get will try to download new packages, and as it cant well. it will fail
<GridCube> you can manually download all the files and try to install this manually though
<ViljarWonka> How?
<GridCube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ViljarWonka> Where do I go from here? D:
<Unit193> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> good thats even better
<GridCube> ViljarWonka, ^ follow that
<Unit193> Hah, but nope.  First isn't installed by default, second doesn't work for newer than precise. :P
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> well...
<Unit193> Yeah....
<GridCube> dunno then, you need to find the packages you need and download them manually, its a pita
<Unit193> Could try apt-offline
<ViljarWonka> I really only have one choice then. I could go to my friend's house and wire there?
<GridCube> yes
<ViljarWonka> Well, I guess I'll be back, then.
<GridCube> that would be faster, safer and mmm more efficient
<ViljarWonka> Good-bye for now!
<GridCube> you can log in from the netbook from there :P
<ViljarWonka> Damn. It's not working, guys! D:
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> its probably broken then
<ViljarWonka> The build-essential is not available? D':
<GridCube> well thats wrong
<ViljarWonka> What do I doooo? ;A;
<GridCube> did you did a sudo apt-get update before trying to install?
<ViljarWonka> I'll try.
<ViljarWonka> Wow. That's a lot of stuff. :I
<GridCube> yup
<GridCube> it has to update the lists
<ViljarWonka> It's downloading my language files as well.
<GridCube> :) yes
<ViljarWonka> This might take a while. D:
<ViljarWonka> Do I need to install the updates as well?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question about the xfce desktop in relation to the gnome-desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> in gnome the menu items are sorted by their *.desktop files "Categories" line, is it such in xubuntu?
<knome> yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> knome: thankya.
<ViljarWonka> Guys. I need some help.
<knome> !ask | ViljarWonka
<ubottu> ViljarWonka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikodo> How will MIR affect Xubuntu? Any thoughts?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php/.../www.../scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDk
<ViljarWonka> Well, I'm trying to install a driver andit doesn't work. Could you perhaps help with what the problem is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608599/
<scottbomb> Good question, mikodo. I was reading and wondering about that this morning. Hopefully it won't be affected at all. I have a feeling that Xubuntu and Kubuntu will work with other *buntus to maintain xorg. At least I hope.
<ViljarWonka> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mikodo> scottbomb,  I hope so too.
<mikodo> scottbomb, A wait and see>  https://plus.google.com/113883146362955330174/posts/P4GFie3VoD8
<kzetts> Hi
<baizon> hi hi
<kzetts> I'm currently running xubuntu, but would like to install the current version of gnome shell. Would it be beneficial to just reinstall with Vanilla ubuntu and then install, or should installing the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package suffice?
<holstein> kzetts: should get the sme result in the end.. ubuntu running gnome
<holstein> same*
<scottbomb1> pay no attention to this test msg
<ponke> no attention paid
<slimjimflim> hi i have to run xfwm4 --replace
<slimjimflim> every time i boot up
<slimjimflim> so i put it in my rc.local, but that didn't work.  i still have to do it manually
<slimjimflim> how can i get that to run after i log in to x
<baizon> slimjimflim: put it in session and startup?
<slimjimflim> baizon: where's that
<baizon> slimjimflim: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences#application_autostart
<slimjimflim> cool thanks
<baizon> np
<maatunix> Hello there
<maatunix> I've a little question from a friend (a debutant Xubuntu user): Where is the PDF reader installed on Xubuntu 12.10 ?
<knome> maatunix, what is it (s)he's trying to do?
<knome> maatunix, the command is evince (so the bin is at /usr/bin/evince)
<maatunix> knome: Thanks for you answer, I'm just using a personnalized-debian with tropical WM and I just don't know what's the PDF reader on Xubuntu because I don't use it.
<maatunix> Thanks you very much and excuse my very bad english.
<Wizard> Tropical WM?
<maatunix> evil principaly or awesome.
<maatunix> primarly*
<Wizard> I have that period behind ;D
<Wizard> Last times I was fascinated by these new desktops: Gnome Shell and Unity. I even installed CDE when it was open sourced this year.
<Wizard> i don't know why I allways return to XFCE ;)
<baizon> because its the best DE ;)
<maatunix> \o/
<Wizard> Heh :)
<maatunix> good night all, see you (maybe in #livarp if you like original WM) ;)
<Wizard> No, thank you. Xfwm4 is enough :)
<harrisr> vcgencmd get_config arm_freq
<harrisr> can i use a picture as a certain folders icon
<Wizard> I think yes.
<harrisr> how
<knome> you can use emblems
<harrisr> what?
<Wizard> Doesn't Thunar respect .directory entries?
<Wizard> harrisr: Emblems are small pictures displayed in front of file icon.
<harrisr> how do i set it up
<Wizard> Right click on one, choose properties → symbols
<knome> the tab is "emblems" for me
<Wizard> 1. I'm on 10.04, 2. I'm translating back from quite incompatible language ;)
<harrisr> i only have general and permissions
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Which Xubuntu do you run?
<harrisr> raspbian
<knome> harrisr, that's not xubuntu, and it's not supported in this channel
<Wizard> This has nothing to do with xubuntu :(
<Wizard> o/
<cgroza> how can i make xubuntu more lightweight?
<Wizard> It depends what you need. If you need less ram usage I would disable som GUI services, than some system services.
#xubuntu 2013-03-13
<xubuntu794> I have been trying to install xubuntu 12.10 through DVD on my latitude E5510
<xubuntu794> On boot up I can only see that small humanoid and keyboard at center bottom of the screen
<xubuntu794> Nothing else comes up after that.
<xubuntu794> I really dont know how to debug on what's going wrong with the installation
<xubuntu794> Can anybody here help on how I debug this?
<Cheri703> when you see that, press a key
<Cheri703> what happens if you do that?
<Cheri703> (do it as soon as you see it)
<xubuntu794> thanks
<xubuntu794> it did work
<Cheri703> yay :)
<xubuntu794> :-)
<chybby> do i need to do anything in the bios/uefi to install xubuntu?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> i would just try it.. nothing in ubuntu/xubuntu is preventing its self from installing on your machine
<chybby> thanks guys =)
<David-A> chybby: if you install from cd, you must set boot order to boot from cd first (often the default), if you install from usb-memory, you must set boot order to boot from that first (often not the default). there may be a button to select boot device directly without setting boot order
<chybby> yeah I've done that, I just needed to turn off secure boot I think
<nukke> i'm having problems installing dwb from source. i get, "config.mk:97: *** Cannot find gtk2-libs or gtk3-libs.  Stop."
<nukke> i have both libgtk2-* and libgtk3-* up to date
<David-A> nukke: (sorry for dumb question) including libgtk*-dev ?
<nukke> yeah, have that, -bin, -common
<nukke> however, i checked the config.mk file and it mentions webkitgtk-3.0. i'm downloading it right now. hopefully it fixes it
<nukke> thw download seems excessively big, though. 125mb
<nukke> ok it's working now. another question: what's the difference between gtk3 and gtk2? is gtk3 better?
<MaunderingMoose> Hi! Would anyone mind taking a look at my AskUbuntu question about desktop panels in Xubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/267124/is-there-a-way-to-hide-show-all-panels-at-once-in-xubuntu
<holstein> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<holstein> nukke: "better" is a matter of opinion.. 3 is newer
<MaunderingMoose> Microsoft says newer is always better. Literally stopped selling Windows 7 four hours before I finally gave up and decided to buy it from their site. Said "fuck you" and now I'm trying to get Xubuntu to cover all my needs.
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: careful.. this is an official support channel.. guidelines need be followed
<MaunderingMoose> holstein: sorry
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: no worries :)
<MaunderingMoose> Is there a way to get multiple desktop panels to hide/show at once? Either with mouse-over or hotkey?
 * holstein is looking into it
<nukke> one last question: will there be problems if i add an archlinux repository to xubuntu?
<holstein> nukke: we cant support that.. but i would expect issues
<nukke> understood. thanks
<David-A> nukke: arch uses different package manager. I don't think there is such a thing to "add" a repository that is using .deb in arch.
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: you cant just click the "hide" in the panel dialog?
<MaunderingMoose> holstein: I need all the panels to be hidden or restored at once.
<MaunderingMoose> holstein: my AskUbuntu question explains the solution I'm looking for further: http://askubuntu.com/questions/267124/is-there-a-way-to-hide-show-all-panels-at-once-in-xubuntu
<fetzy> Hi is it possible to install xubuntu if i already have ubuntu installed on my computer?
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: they dont hide automatically?
<Gumby> hi all.  I'm new to xubuntu.  I have created a panel and in it I have some panel items.  I would like those items to align to the right of the panel, is this possible?
<MaunderingMoose> holstein: they do, but individually. I have six panels and it's a bummer to only have one become visible at a time when set on auto-hide.
<MaunderingMoose> Gumby: use a seperator and set it to "extend"
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: did you try http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6220 ?
<Gumby> MaunderingMoose: found that just as you msged that. Although, I believe it is "expand" and not "extend"
<MaunderingMoose> Gumby: oh, sorry
<Gumby> MaunderingMoose: right track though, thank you
<MaunderingMoose> Gumby: :)
<Gumby> brb
<MaunderingMoose> holstein: I'll try that out real quick
<MaunderingMoose> hostein: Is there a way to run a command for each panel at once with a hotkey?
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: i was wondering if that command would just do all of them
<holstein> MaunderingMoose: does it do anything?
<MaunderingMoose> hostein: it worked, but it only indicates one panel at a time
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: are you using the xconfig-query?
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: yes
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: I havn't tested bug guess panel-X is for one panel number X. does it work if you repeat command for all X ?
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: then put the commands in a script, and call the script from the key binding
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: I'll try that. Thanks.
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: Is there a way to make an if/then thingy with this script that would allow me to use the same key combination as a toggle?
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: yes, the thing is the script runs, does its thing and exits, the next time it runs it must remember what it did the previous time.
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: one way to remember is saving a state in a little file. the file maybe containing only one word or one char.
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: That would be easier/more possible than having it check to see if autohide is true or false before setting it to the opposite?
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: or if you can query the config to find out its current state and then set the opposite state
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: Which do you think would be easier for a complete noob to figure out how to do?
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: quering the actual state is more robust (no out of sync states) and probably more efficient since no disk access needed.
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: an alternative solution, let the script unhide, wait 2 seconds, then hide again. (no state needed, but maybe confusing behaviour if the key is pressed multiple times within 2 seconds)
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: That's a good idea.
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: What about a way to get all the panels to show when any one of them is moused-over?
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: as for the previous question, yes, you can have if/then/(else) thingy in a script. and case-thingy. and a couple of loop thingies.
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: "statement" I just learned it's called.
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: I dont know if xfconf-query will report a temporary unhide state for a panel (hypotetically to test and then unhide the others)
<MaunderingMoose> David-A: -T for toggle. Yay!
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: xwininfo can report the current height of a panel. maybe some gui automation tool can be used to affect the panels.
<David-A> MaunderingMoose: almost home :)
<maestorm> Hello, I need help, I have notebook with Broadcom 4311 and I tried to connect, but it doesn't work so I tried to remove driver and install different driver, but it still didn't work so I removed
<maestorm> Now I remover network-manager so I would like to install it but it doesn't even work via cabel
<maestorm> I would like to download some installer for network manager
<maestorm> which could work with my wlan
<maestorm> any idea?
<baizon> maestorm: you can try wicd
<knome> maestorm, you will need the b43 drivers: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<john_rambo> How do I bring the dropbox menu on the right click menu ?
<GridCube> john_rambo, faq 4 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<john_rambo> Thanks
<GridCube> np
<mrAlmond> Hi everyone
<GridCube> !hi | mrAlmond
<ubottu> mrAlmond: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mrAlmond> Is there a way in xubuntu to start an application at startup and to make it re-launched again if it crashes?
<GridCube> !cron | mrAlmond
<ubottu> mrAlmond: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<mrAlmond> ubottu : are you a bot? :-)
<ubottu> mrAlmond: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrAlmond> ubottu : great
<mrAlmond> ubottu : your creator is intelligent :-)
<Dr^Fets> depending on your app , you may run it as service?
<Dr^Fets> there are different ways
<mrAlmond> no it's a grephical app
<Dr^Fets> alright
<mrAlmond> I know that in lxde this can be done using the autostart file
<mrAlmond> but I prefer xubuntu rather than lubuntu
<mrAlmond> I know I can write a .desktop file
<mrAlmond> but the app will not be restarted if it crashes
<knome> mrAlmond, applications menu (-> settings) -> settings manager -> session and startup -> tab application autostart
<Dr^Fets> yeah
<Dr^Fets> but he needs to watch if it crashed
<Dr^Fets> so a cron job would be fine
<mrAlmond> I also want this app to start without showing me the desktop
<mrAlmond> a sort of kiosk-like
<mrAlmond> btw I wil try with cron
<mrAlmond> I was asking just to know if there was already something similar available for xubuntu (like lxde does)
<mrAlmond> tnx
<Dr^Fets> I prefer xfce too :)
<mrAlmond> :-)
<GridCube> mrAlmond, you can have the application to start at login, but if you want to check if its working and restart it if fails you need something like a cron job, something that constantly checks if the application is running and launchesit back if its not, so a cron job its what you need
<mrAlmond> ok tnx
<mrAlmond> btw I've tried to configure my app like a "startup" application but just before it's launched I can see the xubuntu desktop so it's not ok for me
<mrAlmond> I will try to start it in the rc scripts
<GridCube> what application is it?
<mrAlmond> an application of mine in qt
<GridCube> you need to replace xfwm4?
<mrAlmond> no I just need to hide it
<mrAlmond> then when I want I need to return to it
<GridCube> oh ok
<GridCube> :)
<mrAlmond> so the window manager is xfce and the DE is xfmw4?
<mrAlmond> DE = Desktop Environment
<GridCube> xfwm4 is the window manager, and it works in conbination with xfce4-panel to show the panels
<mrAlmond> and what about xfce?
<GridCube> xfwm4 will show the windows decorations and such
<GridCube> xfce?
<GridCube> xfce its the whole thing
<GridCube> there is no package or application named xfce
<mrAlmond> ah ok
<mrAlmond> I'm a bit confused as there are a lot of window managers with similar names ;-P
<GridCube> P: yes, a huge family
<mrAlmond> all the *box, blackbox, fluxbox, openbox
<mrAlmond> and all the others
<GridCube> P: yes, never used those for real
<mrAlmond> I did
<mrAlmond> so many years ago
<GridCube> P: i went from xp to knoppix, to xubuntu and never left
<mrAlmond> I stopped using windows since xp too
<mrAlmond> and then I passed to slackware
<mrAlmond> and ubuntu
<Dr^Fets> I quit on gnome and kde :)
<mrAlmond> now these are only experiments :-)
<GridCube> :D this is going ot can we move it there pls?
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrAlmond> yes sorry
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no problem
<Dr^Fets> sry too
<GridCube> :D no problem, you can continue on #xubuntu-offtopic if you want :) we try to keep this place to people with problems, they might get scared if they see people talking about other things and wont want to interrupt
<GridCube> :D we get many new-comers to the linuxverse here
<Dr^Fets> alright
<Dr^Fets> I had a weird font problem, something set my /Xft/Lcdfilter to lcdnone, I fixed it setting it to lcddefault
<Dr^Fets> but I have no clue what app it did
<Dr^Fets> maybe xrde but not sure
<Dr^Fets> xrdb sorry
<GridCube> no idea what an of those are
<mrAlmond> just fyi
<mrAlmond> I've modified xinitrc
<mrAlmond> and I start my app just after xfce-session
<mrAlmond> so the desktop is not shown
<knome> mrAlmond, just note that you can most probably *get* into the desktop if you want though
<mrAlmond> yes
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem, i can hear sound but if i insert headphone i cannot hear in xubuntu... in win7 works... suggestions?
<GridCube> MoL0ToV, check that when you plug the headphones the sound is going through them, see pavucontrol for that
<MoL0ToV> GridCube, works
<MoL0ToV> if i insert appears the headphone
<MoL0ToV> in output tab
<MoL0ToV> but i cannot hear nothing
<GridCube> does the headphones work elsewhere, maybe they are broken?
<Wizard> He mentioned they work fine.
<GridCube> mmm
<Wizard> MoL0ToV: Look through pavucontrol, maybe they are muted somewhere.
<Dr^Fets> what soundcard?
<MoL0ToV> intel hda
<Dr^Fets> hmmm, I had to install alsa-tools to get mine working
<MoL0ToV> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<MoL0ToV> i think that is a bug
<genii-around> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MoL0ToV> introduced with latest versions, before latest updates works...
<genii-around> The above used to work but it's a bit old now
<nelio> hello
<nelio> i need help please
<genii-around> !details | nelio
<ubottu> nelio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nelio> i have problems, because i forgot my password for keyring default
<nelio> and i want to desactivate
<nelio> xubunto version 4.1
<knome> there is no version 4.1
<nelio> 12.10
<nelio> xfce 4.1
<nelio> i think its this
<nelio> i downloades from here
<nelio> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<knome> in terminal, type "lsb_release -a" (without the quotes) to be sure
<MoL0ToV> Wizard, no there is nothing muted and in windows works... is a bug
<nelio> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<nelio> i forget pass and know i need to type passwords, and, if possible i want desactivate this popup
<nelio_> but i dont know why?
<GridCube> nelio, how do you log in?
<GridCube> the password its the same you need to log in
<nelio_> no its not the same
<GridCube> if you want to get rid of the keyring asking you all the time delete the files in the folder ~/.gnome2/keyringss
<nelio_> i already try but dont wors
<GridCube> ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<GridCube> ok delete the keyring then
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> that should fix it
<nelio_> dont appear nothing in folder .gnome2
<nelio_> no files
<GridCube> nelio_, in your home folder
<nelio_> yes
<GridCube> /home/nelio/.gnome2
<GridCube> there is a keyrings directory
<nelio_> print screen
<nelio_> http://i.imgur.com/YjbfbBh.png
<GridCube> mmmm how very weird
<nelio_> yes i know
<GridCube> sorry don't know then, the password for the keyring should be the same from your login
<nelio_> i put in log in, and its ok
<nelio_> when i open chrome
<nelio_> apear popup to put password
<GridCube> mmm yes
<GridCube> i know
<nelio_> and tells me wrong pass
<GridCube> that i dont understand, because if you are using keyrings then that folder should be there
<knome> does chrome have a "keyring" like firefox does?
<GridCube> no, it uses the systems one
 * GridCube highly dislike chrome and all that comes with it
<nelio_> no way to desactivate?
<GridCube> nelio_, this should help you a little http://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup
<GridCube> but i dont think that xubuntu comes with the password changer by default, you might need to install it
<Unit193> Seahorse may be able to help you there, I'd think.
<Wizard> http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/stockartseahorse_4514.gif :>
<Wizard> </troll>
<nelio_> i dont have this menu: Passwords and Encryption Keys
<GridCube> no, as i said, you wont
<nelio_> how i install it
<GridCube> nelio_, install seahorse like Unit193 recommended it, its not exactly the same but might help
<nelio_> need to restart system
<GermainZ> Hey guys. I can't move my mouse (actually, moving it scrolls the window). Is there a quick command to fix this, e.g. restart the mouse related receivers? I'd rather not restart as some things I've done can't be saved using keyboard combinations. Thanks :P
<knome> GermainZ, alt+f should get you to the file menu usually, then you can navigate with arrows
<GermainZ> That's what I'm doing.
<GridCube> GermainZ, you can enable the mouse accesibility and use it with the numpad
<GermainZ> GridCube, how would I do that?
<GridCube> save what you have to save first
<GermainZ> Can't save them all
<GermainZ> Is a restart required?
<GridCube> open the menu, alt-f1, go to settings > accesibility, tab once, move to left so you open the mouse tab, tab once agan and press the space bar
<GridCube> vualá! you have a semifunctional mouse using the  numpad, number 5 is clic
<GermainZ> Thanks :D
<GridCube> once you save all your stuff you figure out why the mouse aint working
<GermainZ> Probably a WINE issue, didn't release the mouse or something when I quit the app.
<GermainZ> Oh well
<GermainZ> Disabling/Enabling the touchpad in Mouse And Touchpad settings fixed it.
<GermainZ> :)
<sayres>  i installed xubuntu 12.4 .i installed tor with vidalia but when i start vidalia appear this error : Would you like to browse for the file 'control_auth_cookie' yourself? what do you think?
<GermainZ> You could disable cookie authentication
<GermainZ> But I think it's in the Tor directory
<sayres> GermainZ: how?
<GermainZ> (by default)
<Xrman> how to make ristretto use scrollable zoom
<Xrman> I don't want to scroll trought pictures, I want zoom, cause that's easier than button
<GermainZ> sayres, no idea, just read the manual. Some Googling might help, otherwise might wanna ask in #tor at irc.oftc.net
<GermainZ> Xrman, CTRL+Zoom?
<Xrman> I need mouse zooming
<sayres> ok
<GermainZ> Xrman, CTRL+Mouse scroll
<Xrman> without keyboard?
<GermainZ> Mhmm
<Xrman> maybe there are configs for this exact programm
<Xrman> crtl is keyboard
<GermainZ> Yes, I realize that.
<GermainZ> No idea, sorry.
<Xrman> I use only mouse when document need to be zoomed sometimes
<Xrman> probably config
<GermainZ> If you really want it, you can build from source
<GermainZ> And modify it
<Xrman> why not just modify it
<Xrman> probably one line
<Xrman> or two
<GermainZ> .config/ristretto
<GermainZ> accels.scm
<GermainZ> (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/RsttoWindow/zoom-in" "<Primary>plus") and (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/RsttoWindow/zoom-out" "<Primary>minus")
<GermainZ> You can probably change these
<Xrman> ...
<Xrman> I see
<GermainZ> (I think only keyboard combination are accepted tho)
<GermainZ> Actually - never mind. I'm dumb. Editing that file won't do anything.
<Xrman> maybe it would, I liked editing things in openbox or awesome back then, but never edited settings for some image viewer
<GridCube> Xrman, i think you will be happier using gThumb
<Xrman> ristretto is good, just this one feature
<GermainZ> Xrman, the documentation mention that scroll wheel should zoom by default. Not sure why it's not. Might wanna check this, tho: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=71052
<GermainZ> (the link is dead but the point is, it shouldn't be too complicated changing the source and building)
<Xrman> for Arch user who finds it good to configure computer 24/7
<GermainZ> Building an app doesn't take 24/7 of your time.
<GermainZ> It barely takes a few minutes
<Xrman> they are probably working on new configuration for day, and sellecting things for weeks
<GermainZ> (this should be obvious, but have you considered suggesting it?)
<GermainZ> Or filing a bug report if you think it is one (considering the documentation says scrolling should zoom in/out)
<Xrman> I'm too lazy for that, but you can do it lol
<GermainZ> I'm not doing your job for you
<Xrman> I have physics exam next day
<GermainZ> Not an excuse for being lazy :)
<knome> Xrman, if you don't file a bug, it's probably not going to be fixed then, or it happens later
<Xrman> well physics are best excuse
<GermainZ> If it really was that time consuming, perhaps you shouldn't be here in the first place.
<Xrman> ok , where I can put it?
<knome> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<GermainZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ristretto
<Xrman> I'm not too good at keeping my acc in so many different place
<Xrman> must reg lounchpad
<knome> or you can file it in the xfce bugzilla, if you have an account there
<Xrman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ristretto/+bug/1154725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154725 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "Scrolling doesn't make it zoom, like it is mentioned in documentation. Please make zooming with mouse only, aveable." [Undecided,New]
<Xrman> I tried my best
<Xrman> ok not, but still
<Xrman> for what reason gthumb also does this
<GermainZ> Does what?
<Xrman> mouse zooming
<Xrman> okay I'm install some alternatives
<Xrman> eog works the best
<Xrman> does the thing I wanted
<GermainZ> Congratulations :)
<Xrman> just because it's gnome, but maybe should be default
<ubuntufobia> estan en el cielo
<knome>  !es | ubuntufobia
<ubottu> ubuntufobia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu495> hey i got a question
<baizon> yes?
<xubuntu495> is it as easy to dualboot install xubuntu as ubuntu? or is something diffrent
<GermainZ> Nothing different
<xubuntu495> does it use grub2?
<GermainZ> Xubuntu = non bloated Ubuntu, that uses XFCE
<xubuntu495> okey
<Dr_Fets> grub2
<Dr_Fets> yes
<xubuntu495> im about to remove my opensuse and install xubuntu
<xubuntu495> should i use 12.04 or 12.10?
<GermainZ> Read the changelog
<Dr_Fets> 12.04 is a lts version
<GermainZ> 12.04 is a LTS, which means it'll get updates for the next 3 years if I'm not mistaken
<GermainZ> If you get 12.10 you're expected to upgrade in a few months.
<xubuntu495> then im going to use 12.04
<Dr_Fets> I am using 12.04 and 10.04
<xubuntu495> since i got opensuse with grub2 is it just remove it and install xubuntu or do i need to remove grub2 or ?
<Dr_Fets> the installer asks if you want to keep it
<Dr_Fets> or use the whole disk
<Dr_Fets> you can also partition yourself
<xubuntu495> well i got windows 7 also so im going to remove the suse partition and use it for xubuntu
<Dr_Fets> shouldn't be a problem
<Dr_Fets> grub autodetects the other os's
<GermainZ> I'm dual booting 7 and Xubuntu
<GermainZ> Though I installed grub on Xubuntu's partition to avoid any problems
<GermainZ> Windows doesn't really like anything else.
<Dr_Fets> ah
<Dr_Fets> right
<Dr_Fets> I am using a separate disk for w7
<GermainZ> That being said, you could try your luck.
<GermainZ> Unrelated: any reasons to use Windows other than gaming?
<GermainZ> A VM takes care of everything else.
<xubuntu495> nop
<xubuntu495> no reason to use windows
<n-iCe> hello
<xubuntu495> otherwise
<n-iCe> Im on the live cd I have some folders on my windows harddrive that I would like to move to xubuntu and delete windows and install clean xubuntu
<n-iCe> what can I do_
<Unit193> n-iCe: You should see the Windows drive on the side of the file manager.
<n-iCe> tried mounting the hard drive and moving the folder to the xubuntu desktop but says not enough space I think that-s because is using the usb live cd memory
<n-iCe> Unit193: I do
<Unit193> Exactly, do you have a flash drive or network drive?
<Dr_Fets> you need some space somewhere
<n-iCe> Unit193: cant I create just a partition?
<n-iCe> and move all there
<n-iCe> then I will resize later
<n-iCe> the thing is I cannot find a tool to do it
<Dr_Fets> gparted
<Unit193> n-iCe: With gparted you can, but you then would have to be very careful in reinstall.
<n-iCe> where is it
<Dr_Fets> should be on the live cd too
<Dr_Fets> system
<GermainZ> System tools
<Unit193> Settings Manager.
<n-iCe> gigolo ibus taskmanager
<n-iCe> is all I got
<Dr_Fets> apt-get install gparted
<Dr_Fets> or download the live cd
<n-iCe> says I don-t have enough space
<n-iCe> to install
<n-iCe> Im on the live cd
<Dr_Fets> I mean there is a gparted live cd
<n-iCe> wait
<n-iCe> Unit193: you were right on settings manager
<n-iCe> thanks
<xubuntu495> Why do you guys use linux ?
<GermainZ> It's stabler than Windows, faster than Windows, doesn't hang if I start using it as soon as it boots like Windows, is more customizable than Windows.
<xubuntu495> No virus :o
<GermainZ> Well it's the whole logic behind root users
<GermainZ> But then again I never had any viruses on Windows, so I'm not complaining about that.
<Dr_Fets> are you sure?
<xubuntu495> i feel that windows 8 ruin the whole thing with windows
<n-iCe> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2/ /mnt/nice mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<n-iCe> how do I specify
<Dr_Fets> -t fs
<Dr_Fets> likely -t ntfs
<Dr_Fets> but it should use automount
<Dr_Fets> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Fets> gives you a list
<Dr_Fets> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<n-iCe> no output
<Dr_Fets> this is bad
<Dr_Fets> what does gparted show you
<n-iCe> unknown type
<n-iCe> how do I gave it a type
<Dr_Fets> looks like there is no partition
<Dr_Fets> I would recommend to use gparted
<Dr_Fets> you can create a partition and also format it
<john_rambo> How do I apply system wide proxy settings ?
<Dr_Fets> hmm you could export some variables
<Dr_Fets> but still, some apps will override it
<Dr_Fets> you need to edit /etc/environment
<Dr_Fets> http_proxy="http://user:password@proxy:port/"
<Dr_Fets> https_proxy="https://user:password@proxy:port/"
<Dr_Fets> ftp_proxy="ftp://user:password@proxy:port/"
<Dr_Fets> socks_proxy="socks://user:password@proxy:port/"
<Dr_Fets> and add that
<john_rambo> Okay
<Dr_Fets> and re login
<Dr_Fets> but as I said, some apps will use their own setting
<Dr_Fets> john_rambo : someone said the dconf-editor does it
<Dr_Fets> it's in dconf-tools packace
<Dr_Fets> ->system->proxy
<john_rambo> trying that now....
<xubuntu132> hello
<ochosi> !hello
<ochosi> !hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
#xubuntu 2013-03-14
<edinny> xubuntu 12.04.2 amd64 desk does not seem to fit on a 700 MB CD
<edinny> did I miss something?
<edinny> Do I burn it to a DVD?
<DMCA> yeah your gonna have to use USB
<edinny> Will a DVD work? I don't have a spare USB
<edinny> Any way to put the ISO on an NTFS partition and run a smaller CD to start it?
<GridCube> maybe
<DMCA> yeah use the same apps u would use for making a bootable USB but point to that
<edinny> I don't have a spare thumb drive. Will a DVD work?
<GridCube> yes
<DMCA> usually not as its the wrong format. but you can use a hard drive partition
<edinny> I need an entire partition?
<GridCube> what?
<DMCA> i guess it depends on the burning app. mine spits the DVD out teling me to replace with a CD
<GridCube> DMCA, what? why would you say that?
<David-A> edinny: are you sure about not fitting 700MB ?
<edinny> that is what Baserio says
<GridCube> you can burn it to a dvd edinny
<edinny> Brasero does not like burning it to a dvd. Do I have to use CDrecord from the command line?
<Dr_Fets> how large is the file?
<edinny> oops...does cdrecord even exist anymore?
<GridCube> edinny, it should work from brasero
<edinny> 741.3mb
<DMCA> if you dont have a USB and your burning app wont let u burn to DVD, you can make a 3GB partition and "burn" the ISO to that
<Dr_Fets> called wodim now
<GridCube> i know i've done it
<David-A> edinny: ok, I see now, it says 707MB, it is not likely to fit a normal 700MB cd
<GridCube> xfburn too
<Dr_Fets> it's a cd image, it should fit
<GridCube> edinny, what iso you want to use?
<DMCA> well it doesnt
<edinny> 	xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<DMCA> they havent been good about making the ISO conform to the 700MB max size
<David-A> edinny: (the xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso was 697MB, so it is growing on all of us)
<edinny> Downloading "alternate", but I was hoping to make a live CD to carry around, too
<Dr_Fets> use wodim -overburn
<Dr_Fets> it should fit then
<edinny> can I find 12.04.1?
<edinny> Who cares about updates
<David-A> Dr_Fets: are you sure -overburn will help if the max capacity of the cd is e.g. 703MB ?
<Dr_Fets> there should be 10 more at least
<Dr_Fets> I would try it
<Dr_Fets> sudo wodim -overburn dev=/dev/xxx image.iso
<Dr_Fets> every cd has a bit spare space
<DMCA> uh you cant count on that. not all CDs have more than an extra 2MB
<DMCA> and you can damage the drive if it doesnt
<Dr_Fets> never heard of that
<Dr_Fets> anyway, can you just use a dvd?
<DMCA> braserio spits it out telling you to use a CD
<edinny> it says to replace the dvd with a supported cd or dvd
<Dr_Fets> try xfburn
<Dr_Fets> or just use command line wodim
<David-A> Dr_Fets: I have had cds where the limit seemed to be around 703-704MiB (binary mega) which would be around 738MB (decimal mega)
<Dr_Fets> I wonder why they release such a big image
<Dr_Fets> and name it cd image
<DMCA> cuz for some reason ppl are against actually burning to a CD
<Dr_Fets> I burned 730mb once on a 700mb cd
<David-A> Dr_Fets: good question. a bug fix that takes several megabytes between .1 and .2
<David-A> ?
<edinny> DVD seems to be writing with woburn
<edinny> nope, woburn will not do it with a dvd
<Dr_Fets> hmmm
<Dr_Fets> maybe something is wrong with your dvd?
<Dr_Fets> try to format it
<edinny> wodim seems to write with overburn...
<Dr_Fets> I hope it works
<edinny> wodim: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.
<edinny> oh well
<Dr_Fets> I don't know why they replaced cdrecord with wodim
<Dr_Fets> cdrecord has more features
<Pizza90> hi all, does anyone how i can lock or remove the anthy bar that floats for the desktop while i use it?(anthy is used to type in japanese) thanks
<GridCube> Pizza90, could you share a screenshot?
<Pizza90> GridCube: i gave up for tonight
<GridCube> ok :)
<Pizza90> GridCube: basically anthy looks buggy on xubuntu 12.04 i can turn it off and on once then i see like a keyboard icon transparent (not in the dock)
<Pizza90> and it's unusable <.<
<xubuntu273> To install xubuntu, can I use OSX's Disk Utility to burn the iso to a 700MB CD?
<Wizard> Good morning.
<gmg85> hi guys...is there  a program similar to archbey that i can install on xubuntu/ubuntu?
<bazhang> what is archbey
<gmg85> on archbang/archlinux whenever you open a terminal archbey prints out the archlinux logo in ascii art along with some other useful info such as kernel version etc etc
<baizon> gmg85: i recommend to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/byobu.html
<baizon> or you can write your own script
<Wizard> gmg85: Why won't you just install archbey on Xubuntu? :)
<gmg85> Wizard, let me try that....though it would be nice if archbey will print the xubuntu logo
<gmg85> will it?
<Wizard> I doubt.
<Wizard> :D
<knome> unless you modify the app/a certain file, it most probably won't
<Raucherzimmer> hi all
<Wizard> Hi Raucherzimmer.
<VinceThePrince> mmm where are params defined? In the model? @user.personal_info  = params["personal_info"]
<knome> VinceThePrince?
<VinceThePrince> knome, yes
<knome> could you elaborate on the context - what are you trying to do?
<VinceThePrince> knome,  I think I found it I need to add an extra field to the model personal_ info :)
<VinceThePrince> knome, so I can fill it up to transfer data from the view to the controller
<knome> i still don't know what you are talking about
<Raucherzimmer> ^
<Raucherzimmer> hehe
<Raucherzimmer> looks like ruby^
<knome> yes... this is not the ruby support channel.
<Raucherzimmer> ^^
<Wizard> :D
<VinceThePrince> ooh lol
<VinceThePrince> wrong channel
<VinceThePrince> FML Right
<userUbu0804> I cannot run Xubuntu from my bootable USB, it gets stuck on that menu.
<userUbu0804> Anyone? Advise?
<knome> !patience | userUbu0804
<ubottu> userUbu0804: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<userUbu0804> patience word is not in my dictionary
<userUbu0804> thank you knome,
<GermainZ> Is there a way to find out why the system hung?
<GermainZ> I'm pretty certain it's the GPU (screen glitched weirdly and everything hung), but would like to make sure..
<Wizard> GermainZ: Check logs.
<Xrman> can't seem to run matlab 2012 version
<Xrman> shows that jre is in some folder
<GermainZ> Well Xorg didn't crash
<GermainZ> Which logs should I be checking exactly?
<Wizard> Look at /var/log/messages.. If it exists on Ubuntu.
<GermainZ> I am looking at logs in /var/log but there's no "messages", if that's what you meant.
<Skogsmull3n> any 1 know how to change the style of the panel at the bottom in xfce
<Sun`Star> like how?
<baizon> Skogsmull3n: right click and panel settings
<baizon> its that what you mean?
<Sun`Star> size / color position would be right click -> panel -> panel settings
<GridCube> you can choose another gtk theme too, or choose an image as its background and make it transparent, and...
<Skogsmull3n> ye the last 1
<Skogsmull3n> gtk theme
<Sun`Star> thats all in panel 1 prefrences
<Skogsmull3n> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/give-your-linux-desktop-new-hope-with-this-gtk3-theme i mean the bottom 1
<GridCube> Skogsmull3n, thats a dock, probably docky
<Skogsmull3n> oh :o
<GermainZ> Definitely docky
<GridCube> it could be avant, but i havent used any for too long :P xfce panels are pretty enough
<GermainZ> I use cairo-dock but tried docky recently and that's exactly how it looks. :)
<GermainZ> I like eye candy.
<usr13>  If one of us xubuntu'ers wants to try out Unity, we only need to install ubuntu-desktop.  Right?  or...?
<GermainZ> It'll come with bloat
<GermainZ> I would suggest you backup the last line of apt's log file, after you're done.
<GermainZ> That way you can easily uninstall everything that came with it.
<GermainZ> Uninstalling ubuntu-desktop probably won't do anything, as I'm guessing it's just a package
<GermainZ> (someone might want to correct me about the actual term "package", not sure :) )
<usr13> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bazhang> meta package GermainZ
<GermainZ> Thank you, metapackage :)
<usr13> (I'm trying to advise an adventurous new user that I've steered onto xubuntu.  She thinks she wants to try Unity and see what it's like.)
<GridCube> vbox
<GridCube> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<usr13> She has plenty of horsepower, so....
<GridCube> P: for testing there is nothing better
<usr13> aaahhh Yea.  That's a good idea.  She can install Ubuntu in VirtualBox.
<GridCube> yes
<usr13> Thank you.  That's what I'll tell her to do.  (Or actually, I may just do it for her.)
<GridCube> that way she can learn a little bit more about computers too
<usr13> Yep.
<Guest82825> guys, how can I use btrfs and encrypt all my /home? I wish to find a releable tutorial for it.
<Keyman> How can I troubleshoot boot hangs after making a choice from the menu? I cannot boot a live DVD or attempt to install the distro from the DVD
<baizon> Guest82825: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746939
<baizon> Keyman: have you checkd your memory?
<Keyman> Yes the memory is fine. And I run a differnt distro on the box just fine.
<Keyman> Ubuntu 12.04.2 runs very well only having an issue with the HP SMART Array 6400 every once and a while.
<Keyman> Locks the process to D on I/O
<Keyman> I don't know much about troubleshooting the boot process at this level. When I hit escape I get a boot: prompt but don't really know what to do in order to trace down the exact problem.
<xubuntu472> donde esta el raton?
<xubuntu472> heyyyy mates!! :D
<knome> !es | xubuntu472
<ubottu> xubuntu472: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<knome> hullo
<dBLOOD> could anyone help me with wine?
<xubuntu472> wine and league of legends?
<Dr^Fets> maybe
<dBLOOD> I need to configure a wineprefix, wich is not the default one, but I cannot find the proper terminal command
<xubuntu472> better HoN native DOTA
<xubuntu472> :DDD
<bazhang> dBLOOD, #winehq
<dBLOOD> no, I don't play gay online games
<dBLOOD> thx bazhang
<n-iCe> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<baizon> n-iCe: i recommend git
<_raven> hi
<_raven> xubuntu 12.10 - seems to be a broken conf file: after login the window manager seems to crash - any idea how to solve?
<baizon> _raven: try to clear the .cache directory (back it up first)
<knome> no need to back up ~/.cache
<baizon> knome: ou well, someone told me once to do it so i repeat :) I dont back it up myself. Will remember now :>
<knome> baizon, sometimes you need to remove ~/.config and *that's* important to backup. ~/.cache is just temporary files and does not carry any settings or anything you'd want to keep
<baizon> ok
<_raven> baizon ok tnx that solved the problem
<baizon> np
<smurk> hey there guys, may I ask for piece of advice? :) I'm running xubuntu 12.10 with dual monitors and flash videos seems to be little bugged.. sometimes their fullscreen is buggy.. I've tried google solution, but without success.. :<
<sabayonuser> пвттрерап
<Wizard> sabayonuser: Hi.
<Wizard> What does "pwttrerap" mean?
<GermainZ> More like nBTTPePan
<bazhang> its russian
<Wizard> Cyrylics gibberish rather :D
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> would be the correct response
<Wizard> But it wasn't even a word.
<bazhang> it was an abbreviation of several
<Wizard> And half of slavic word uses cyrrylics. how would I know if it wasn't for example bulgarian or macedonian? :P
<Wizard> s/eord/world/
<Wizard> Question.
<pleia2> Answer.
<GermainZ> 42.
<Wizard> Xubuntu 10.04, I want to have two keyboard layouts available, pl and ru with phonetic variant. Problem is, that "pl" has to be altered: ISO level 3 shift has to be moved from right alt to super key.
<GermainZ> Can't you change that in the Keyboard layout option?
<Wizard> I'm trying to construct setxkbmap command.
<Wizard> Keyboard layout options don't allow moving iso lvl 3 shift.
<GermainZ> Oh, okay.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> XFCE had "two state launcher" once.
<Wizard> That would be handy.
<netcrash> hello, I just compiled linux kernel 3.8.2 for x86_64 everything looks ok, except that I close the lid (6730b hp notebook) the computer suspends, after I lift the lid back and turn on, the notebook fan turns on at high speed and doesn't stop. What can be the problem?
<Wizard> I'm not sure if custom kernels are supported here.. Answering your question, I have no idea. maybe thermal module gets crazy?
<netcrash> :S the temp shows bellow 44º
<netcrash> I'm trying to place a option I missed in ACPI menu
<netcrash> to see if that's is what's missing
<netcrash> if anything is really missing
<netcrash> brb
<smurk> Why doesnt the effin flashplayer work as it should? -.-
<Wizard> smurk: How it should?
<smurk> Wizard: I run dual monitor.. And most of flash videos are shrinked.. Either they are shrinked to the size of the smaller monitor, or they are weirdly shrinked vertically only..
<Wizard> smurk: Strange indeed..
<smurk> Wizard: http://i.imgur.com/ndY0xCK.jpg here's screen of what it looks like..
<Wizard> Flash is that game? or what?
<smurk> its stream
<smurk> http://imgur.com/q8no7xS and here what it looks like on youtube for example
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Seems like it isn't calcualting screen res properly :|
<smurk> But sometimes it works correctly
<smurk> but just only sometimes..
<Wizard> Hmm, does it work ok when you run it on primary display?
<smurk> Primary display you mean the bigger one or the one with task bar, etc?
<Wizard> Yes.
<smurk> well if I run on the smaller display, it works correctly.. if I turn off the smaller display and run it only on the larger one, then it works correctly too
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Do other multimedia (or fullscreen) appliactions behave like that too?
<smurk> nope, just flash videos..
<smurk> It's known bug.. But solutions I found online does not work..
<Wizard> Solution would be if Adobe stopped sucking at coding.
<Wizard> You can fill a bug report, but I bet they will ignore it.
<Wizard> BTW, do you use nvidia's twinview or normal XRandr for dual head?
<smurk> I do have ATI graphic card.. And I used xrandr at first, and know just whatever it is default in xubuntus's settings
<Wizard> XRandr.
<smurk> well, then xrandr it is :)
<Wizard> I meant XRandr as a protocol, not as console tool :)
<Wizard> Hmm, than I'm 99% sure it's a bug in flash.
<Wizard> And I can't help you. Maybe somebody else here will.
<smurk> There are not any more sources where can I download flash plugin, apart from Adobe site and Software Center, right?
 * Wizard nods.
<Unit193> You can pull the one from Chrome and use it in chromium...
<smurk> Well I may try first, if it works in Chromium properly..
<smurk> yea, it is buggy in chromium too.. :(
<Unit193> Sure it is, it is flash after all.  Did you change h/w accel options?  And are you using pepperflash in chromium?  Doesn't matter as much if you are using the same version of flash.
<smurk> I didn't change anything.. I'm using whatever is preinstalled in chromium and firefox..
<jimmyelrata>  Hi, what virtual keyboards do you recommend?
<jimmyelrata> I tried xvkbd
<pleia2> onboard is pretty decent
<jimmyelrata>  pleia2: Ok, thanks! I'll check it out
#xubuntu 2013-03-15
<xubuntu652> hola
<xubuntu652> alguien hablaspñol
<xubuntu652> español
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu652
<ubottu> xubuntu652: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu652> okgracias
<xubuntu831> Hey can anyone help me with a custom live cd?  I want to configure what the default settings will be for my desktop ( Panels/Wallpaper/Default Apps )
<GridCube> !customcd
<GridCube> !costumcd
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<xubuntu831> thanks ubottu but they don't say anything on xfce customization for live cds
<GridCube> its the same
<xubuntu831> gnome  != xfce
<xubuntu831> live cd creation isn't my problem, customization of default settings for a live cd is
<Unit193> xubuntu831: That's not really a supported topic for this channel, but look under /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/
<xubuntu831> thanks
<xubuntu831> thats perfect thanks
<aperson> this happens to me quite a bit with xfce4-terminal in dropdown mode: does this happen to anyone else and is there a fix (or maybe just some insight I can follow)?: http://i.imgur.com/aPYEMP3.png  The window accepts keyboard and mouse input, but it just is grey and blank.
<n2diy> my SD card reader isn't working, is there a way to restart it?
<airlynx> my Toshiba has several recovery partitions, how do I set those so that they don't show up on my desktop (but I still want my Windows partition to show)?
<louigi> hey guys! I booted my machine up today and something happened
<louigi> it is as if I am logged under a different user
<louigi> settings are different (like, I had two workspaces, but only 1 is present)
<louigi> it also says trash is empty while showing some files there
<louigi> many windows do not have a tab and I cannot move them
<louigi> in firefox I cannot click any menus, like Bookmarks.
<louigi> Anything happened after some upgrade?
<nikolam> louigi, probably something wrong with that account
<nikolam> what xubuntu you are using?
<louigi> xubuntu 12.04
<nikolam> do you have pre-prepared alternative account on machine with administration rights?
<nikolam> when was the last time you update it? I also have 12,04.2 but 32 bit
<louigi> no pre-prepared account
<louigi> I also use 32 bit
<louigi> it was updated yeterday
<louigi> updates came in
<louigi> and today there is a problem
<nikolam> can you make new one now?
<louigi> sure. what should it be?
<nikolam> You have it under GUI: System>Users and Groups
<louigi> man, I now cannot move windows - there are no handles
<louigi> and I cannot access the menu - it is covered by another window
<nikolam> that means window manager is not working
<louigi> ok, could access
<louigi> what there?
<nikolam> try alt+f2 and run xfwm4 to start windows manager.
<nikolam> well make new account with administrative rights and log it with it next time
<louigi> nikolam, WOW, FIXED THE ISSUE
<louigi> sorry for caps
<louigi> unintended
<louigi> hm
<nikolam> well, you can also report a bug for package that wm is coming from
<louigi> so the problem is that the window manager is not loaded at boot
<nikolam> also check if your xfce session is recorded on logout, so it don't behave like that again
<nikolam> if it happens every time, then might be something with user configuration
<nikolam> make new account anyway, log with it next time, then make YOUR new account login , logoff, and migrate all data you need from old user account
<nikolam> that way you will get default settings, new account and copied important data to a new one.
<nikolam> it is under /home/usernames
<louigi> nikolam, thank you for info, will do that if it happens again
<nikolam> louigi, i suggest you disinfect you account like that and always have reserve admin account in that case and to report WM bug to see why it stopped working.
<louigi> nikolam, will do!
<louigi> thank you for your help!
<LionDGemHeart> Hi there, my Xubuntu usually works very fine, but sometimes there is a strange error. Especially when the processor is working very hard suddenly I can't move my mouse anymore (touchpad) and it seems, that the whole touchpad i used for scrolling. If I press Strg+Alt+F1 and then Strg+Alt+F7 everything works again.
<kvarley> What font does XUbuntu use as its system wide font?
<Oweoqi> can anyone else confirm this and make sure I'm not going crazy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfce4ui/+bug/1131044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1131044 in libxfce4ui (Ubuntu) "Shortcuts such as Ctrl+F9 set but are unresponsive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<john_rambo> is it possible make xubuntu look like osx ?
<ochosi> john_rambo: partly yes
<pog> hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<john_rambo> ochosi, Can you tell me how ?
<pog> can I bookmark in gigolo for example /home/user ?  which is already mounted, but I like to have an index to access all of my directories.
<ochosi> john_rambo: first off it depends on what aspects you want to look like osx. if it's just some simple visual aspects, google for a gtk-theme that looks like osx
<ochosi> pog: gigolo is mostly for managing remote bookmarks, why would you bookmark your home-dir there?
<pog> it seem's that nautilius can handle sshfs but it's not possible to bookmark.
<john_rambo> ochosi, I want to get rid of the panels & add that floating panel
<ochosi> john_rambo: try docky or avant-window-navigator or cairodock
<john_rambo> Okay
<pog> ochosi: I see the gigolo icon in the tray, so I thougt it would be practical (but I can live without this function).
<john_rambo> ochosi, But what about the notification area? WIll it appear in avant ?
<ochosi> john_rambo: i guess so, haven't used that in a while myself
<pog> i can possibly add mein home it the tray.
<pog>  i use tunar 1.2.3. as fm
<pog> I could try with nautilius, to be able to bookmark external files.
<pog> o.k thanks for the moment.
<pog> by the way I'm very happy with XFCE, much faster than other wm (on a low powered laptop).
<ochosi> pog: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<nooooo> hello
<nooooo> how can i use the powersaving-settings also while the electric cable of my notebook is plugged?
<pog> 12.04
<pog> ochosi: 12.04
<pog> I installed xfce after the installation
<nooooo> the fan is loud
<nooooo> when i unplug the electrical cable, running on battery
<nooooo> its slower
<nooooo> more silent
<nooooo> and colder
<nooooo> would be nice if it would be always in this mode
<nooooo> as im afraid that it's gonna burn everything
<pog> I had a applet o 10.04, where it was possible to control the cpu and i think also reduce the frequenzy.
<bekks> nooooo: The fan wouldnt burn anything - check the temperature.
<john_rambo> how to remove both panels ?
<nooooo> it's hot, thats why im afraid that it would burn. I'm running xubuntu since more than a year now and the fan will be dead some day... then the cpu gonna burn all up
<nooooo> im installin acpi now
<nooooo> how can i see hardware info in terminal?
<john_rambo> How to remove both panels ? I have already removed 1
<nooooo> lshw
<nooooo> john_rambo u dont want any panel anymore?
<john_rambo> nooooo, No
<nooooo> ?
<john_rambo> nooooo, No I dont want anymore panels
<nooooo> so only shell?
<nooooo> no graphic mouse clicking thing anymore?
<john_rambo> nooooo, No ihave installed vanat window navigator I will use that
<john_rambo> avant
<nooooo>  sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> Thats a meta package and will not remove any panels.
<nooooo> sudo apt-get autoremove # removes dependencies of xubuntu-desktop
<john_rambo> nooooo, But that will remove the entire desktop ....I only want the panel to be removed
<nooooo> ok then i dont know
<nooooo> sorry
<john_rambo> K
<Wizard> Hi!
<ChesterX> hey everybody, i installed gedit however i can find its folder/plugin folder (~/.gnome2/gedit). any idea why that might be?
<Unit193> ChesterX: . means it is hidden, ctrl+h to show.
<ChesterX> Unit193, i know. still couldn t find it
<ChesterX> i have been using the program for some time now, but for some reason its not where it is supposed to be xD
<Unit193> Try locate gedit | grep $user-here
<Wizard> Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 doesn't have Gnome 2 in repos anymore.
<ChesterX> the .gnome and .gnome2 folders appear in my tree but not this specific subfolder
<ChesterX> alright, it seems like the gedit folder is within /usr/lib
<koegs> ChesterX: i think you have to create that subfolder yourself
<ChesterX> koegs, tried it and didn t work
<ChesterX> all the plugins are in the aforementioned folder
<koegs> ok, i thought you want to "install" a plugin yourself, then you would put it there
<ChesterX> alright, using sudo & cp -R i finally managed to get the result i wanted. lets see whether it works
<ChesterX> and it doesnt ....
<ChesterX> = ="
<ChesterX> btw, i m trying to install zencoding. any suggestions?
<Wizard> Google for "gedit 3 local plugin folder" :P
<ChesterX> friking greatfirewall...
<ChesterX> thanks Wizard it looks promising. i ll give it a shoot later
<ChesterX> right now nothing wants to load...
<Wizard> Great what?
<Wizard> Ah, of China?
<ChesterX> yeah... luckily i wont stay here forever x-)
<ChesterX> but it can be a pain in the ass
<ChesterX> anywho, thanks for the tip
<Wizard> I didn't help much.
<ChesterX> lets decide that once i got access to the content ;-)
<louigi> hey fellas! I am on xubuntu 12.04 and on ASUS laptop. After yesterday's update (or so I think) my hardware buttons, which, for instance, can turn on and off the touchpad, stopped working
<louigi> anything I can do about it?
<rzito> Hello all, can anyone recommend eclipse J2EE channels? thx!!!
<Pici> !alis | rzito
<ubottu> rzito: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xubuntu879> why does my wifi disconnect randomly and will only reconnect if I reboot?
<baizon> xubuntu879: check dmeg for errors
<xubuntu879> how do I do that?
<baizon> xubuntu879: open terminal and type "dmesg"
<xubuntu879> what am I looking for after that
<baizon> wifi stuff
<huy> Hello everyone
<huy> I have a problem with boot time, it solved BUT in weird way
<baizon> huy: more details please
<huy> It's took more than 5 mins to boot
<huy> but everythings normal when I plus my external optical mouse
<GridCube> huy, from time to time the system will perform a large system check on boot
<huy> After plus the mouse (USB port) it took seconds for booting
<huy> without external mouse it's took nearly 10 mins again :(
<baizon> huy: you could install bootchart and compare it. Then you can analyze it
<baizon> huy: more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<huy> Thank you, I will try it
<huy> Have a nice day.
<baizon> you too
<baizon> GridCube: is this a problem?
<GridCube> mmm what problem?
<xubuntu879>  20.447409] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:d0:84:f8:b4 [   20.462845] wlan0: send auth to 00:1d:d0:84:f8:b4 (try 1/3) [   20.464241] wlan0: authenticated [   20.474730] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:d0:84:f8:b4 (try 1/3) [   20.476968] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:d0:84:f8:b4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2) [   20.477149] wlan0: associated [   20.478161] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<GridCube> oh no, no, i was saying to huy that sometimes it might take a long time to boot because it does a system check
<xubuntu879> bazion  that is the only thing i see
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu879
<ubottu> xubuntu879: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baizon> xubuntu879: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu879> baizon http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616702/
<baizon> xubuntu879: this is the info, when your wifi connects. Keep watching until you get disconnected and save the output
<xubuntu879> oh ok
<huy> Hey baizon! I found a new way to fix my last problem (boot time too long)
<baizon> huy: nice to hear :)
<baizon> what was the problem?
<huy> I went to BIOS and change SATA ... mode ... I'm not sure ... and change AHCI mode to compatible ...
<huy> Boot as fast as thunder :))
<baizon> and how did you get this idea?
<huy> Google :)
<huy> But your help really helpful
<baizon> ok :)
<bez> hi
<Ormus> So yea I just compiled stuff and installed it here
<Ormus> but when i type the app's name in terminal it says command not found
<john_rambo> how to keep the xfce panel installed but stop it from loading ?
<baizon> john_rambo: remove it
<Ormus> it is inside /usr/local/games, it only opens if i type ./usr/local/games/prboom-plus
<baizon> john_rambo: right click and panel preferences, then just remove
<Pici> Ormus: is /usr/local/games/ in your $PATH ?
<baizon> john_rambo: or add at startup a script where you kill the xfce panel
<john_rambo> baizon, That can be done with one panel but not the other I tried
<Ormus> pici well i don't know, how do i check?
<Pici> Ormus: echo $PATH
<Ormus> no
<Pici> Well, thats the issue then.
<baizon> john_rambo: then kill the process at startup
<john_rambo> what is the command ? baizon
<baizon> john_rambo: "killall xfce4-panel"
<baizon> try that
<Ormus> great, googled and solved, thank you pici :D
<john_rambo> baizon, Thanks it worked
<baizon> np
<kissadam9> Hi!
<kissadam9> CAn you help me?
<baizon> kissadam9: it depends
<kissadam9> My problem is the following: When i reboot my notebook, the touchpad settings reverts to the default settings, so every time i boot up the os i have to set up some settings to work as it should work
<GridCube> how do you set those settings?
<kissadam9> in the settings manager
<GridCube> if they are terminal commands you can add them to the login stage
<kissadam9> they are not terminal commands
<GridCube> mmm
<kissadam9> simple ubuntu was working well (everything worked) with unity, but i wanted a bit less energy consumer graphical interface, but a lot of thing is different, but much much faster
<Ormus> so yea is there a driver or lib i must install for this webcam to work??
<Ormus> lsusb: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0c45:612f Microdia PC Camera (SN9C110)
<Ormus> I have tried another one and it works ok but this microdia just doesn't work. complaining about the driver
<Ormus> it does show another error regarding v4L, telling that it couldn't be found (guvcview)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393742
<holstein> !info gspca
<ubottu> Package gspca does not exist in quantal
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/uinseann-360763/webcam-in-ubuntu-1966/
<holstein> though all the information i find is old.. i usually dont waste much time on older hardware, but if it used to work, you should be able to find a backport or build support in manually
<Ormus> oh well
<xubuntu365> ,
<xubuntu434> just installed the beta on a USB stick. Curious: What's the big difference between 13.04 and 12.10?
<ochosi> there won't be huge differences
<ochosi> a few default apps will be back by default
<ochosi> but that doesnt matter if you already have 12.10 installed
<ochosi> (read the release announcement ;))
<Ormus> libreoffice will be back then? :V
<GridCube> libreoffice was never in
<GridCube> so nope
<EDinNY> Any idea why Xubuntu 12.04.1 is not spell checking?
<EDinNY> ...In Firefox, anyway
<EDinNY> Abi spell checks ok
<EDinNY> My FB posts look like crap!
<EDinNY> My default language is set to US Eng
<donnie> Ok. How do I set Chrome Incognito as default? It seems to be working a lot better
<GridCube> EDinNY, have you installed your dictionary packs on firefox?
<EDinNY> How can I tell? Firefox was part of the default install, and Abiword does check spel
<GridCube> abiword uses aspell, firefox uses its own dictionary, by default there is no one installed
<GridCube> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/
<GridCube> EDinNY, ^
<baizon> EDinNY: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker
<GridCube> find your language there and download your dictionary
<EDinNY> And xubuntu does not add it by default? odd
<EDinNY> Thanks. works now
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> :) yw
<donnie> Is there an mp3 tagging program?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> ex falso
<GridCube> !info exfalso
<ubottu> exfalso (source: quodlibet): audio tag editor for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (quantal), package size 708 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<GridCube> there might be others, but thats the one i know
<donnie> I found "Audio tag tool"...
<ninjahattori> hi i've set autologin on xubuntu 12.10 and sometimes after get into desktop, trash bin and network link in thunar's side panel often missing. i had to logout and back in to get them back there. any idea why?
<baizon> ninjahattori: try to clear the .cache folder
<ninjahattori> baizon, ty
<baizon> ninjahattori: np
<QJT> hello :) i am currently on xubuntu 12.10 and i'm looking forward to upgrading to 13.04 next month. i usually perform clean installs when upgrading, but i do not want to lose my current set up and applications. would it be safe to do an in-place upgrade? im a bit worried not only because it would be my first time doing so, but also because i have the xfce-4.12 ppa installed. is that going to be problematic?
<knome> QJT, backup. you'll most probably be fine.
<David-A> QJT: I don't do in-place installs often, but I believe that if you try that, it will recognize the previous install and keep your /home where all your personal settings are stored.
<knome> yes, settings and files in /home are kept intact. unless something goes wrong, which is why you should always backup
<David-A> QJT: manually installed packages and ppa:s will not be preserved. but if you remember/document what you have done you can relatively simply redo them
<knome> i believe ppa's are simply commented so it should be relatively easy to re-enable them
<QJT> thank u so much for the replies, gentlemen :)  i know i should have installed my /home on a seperate partition to make things easier when it came time to upgrade but i was lazy lol... i will follow the advice and back up /home before upgrading. it shouldnt be difficult to re enable the xfce-4.12 ppa, i just wanted to be sure it would not interfere with the upgrade process.
<ninjahattori> sorry dc. Settings > Users and Groups > Password > Don't ask for password on login doesn't seem to be working
<David-A> QJT: when re-adding ppa:s, check if the new system need another version of that ppa
<QJT> David-A: thats good advice. unfortunately, im not sure were to look to find out... could you give me some insight?
<QJT> i was simply planning on un-checking them from my source list before upgrade, then re-check them after i upgrade...
<QJT> i was not planning on completely removing them, simply disableing them so i wont have to re adding or re installing them...
<bazhang> PPa are disabled by default
<David-A> QJT: could be a good idea to uncheck them before an "upgrade", but before a "re-install" the previous system is just over-written, so should not matter
<bazhang> check the PPA maintainer for a new version
<bluesfreak72> Hi!  I'm running 12.04 Precise on my laptop and trying to use nomachine's nx_client package to connect.  I have set the server up properly.  When I try to connect, it goes through the entire connect procedure.  The large window pops up, but before the desktop shows up, the entire program kills itself.  The server is Arch Linux with nomachine's freenx server package.  HELP!!!
<bluesfreak72> Oh - I'm also using xfce as the default desktop on the Arch machine.
<QJT> thanks again for the replies, gentlemen :)  i am not planning to re-install my system. im planning on doing an in-place upgrade and it was my understanding that my previous configuration will remain intact with my /home. there for upgrading should not over right my ppa source list...
<bazhang> they are disabled by default as I said QJT
<QJT> bazhang: i see... thank you :)  well, i think i've gathered enough info to help me with the upgrade next month. i really appreciate the help from all who have replied! im off to take care of some work, take care everyone :)
<louigi> hey guys!
<louigi> looks like after an upgrade acpi stopped working - at least so I think
<louigi> the button on the laptop which is responsible to switch the touchpad on and off stopped working
<louigi> it worked before
<louigi> xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> any advice?
<n-iCe> My battery laptop icon is missing any idea? ( I still see the wireless, sound, bluetooth icons)
<Kiara> is xfce-power-manager running?
<n-iCe> how can I check
<Kiara> open the task manager and check if its listed as a process
<n-iCe> yes it is running
<Kiara> rick click on your user name -> panel -> panel prefrences -> items tab -> click Notification Area then click the gear -> is power management listed? is it hidden?
#xubuntu 2013-03-16
<agronholm> hi, does anyone know how to get the network connection menu in the xfce panel to work? the popup appears when I press the arrow-up,arrow-down icon, but none of the menu items do anything
<smoooooth> hello
<xubuntu682> Should I install anti-virus software to xubuntu?
<laite> xubuntu682: there is generally no need for anti-virus programs in linux
<xubuntu682> Why?
<laite> viruses (at least) haven't been so much a problem on linux than on windows
<xubuntu682> There's a lot of people that say:"You don't need to use anti-virus programs in linux." But nobady can explain why
<laite> http://www.ubuntulinuxhelp.com/does-ubuntu-linux-really-need-antivirus-software/
<laite> you can check some links by simple googling, it seems that malware in general is rising also on linux side :(
<laite> xubuntu682: If you're interested, wikipedia seems to have quite a good topic on this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<xubuntu682> Thanks!
<Myrtti> rootkits and facebook junk is more of a problem
<Myrtti> just don't click everything in Facebook and run rkhunter or similar once in a while
<Myrtti> and keep.your system up to date
<Myrtti> the software, that is
<Myrtti> and don't install software you don't need
<Myrtti> especially java
<louigi> hey fellas! I am on Xubuntu 12.04. Having problems with settings - anytime I edit anything connected to Xfce, like to not display session chooser at start up and not save the session, etc., these settings are remembered but are not applied
<louigi> and I have to enter the password every time
<louigi> I was adviced to delete .cache/ folder which I tried doing
<louigi> but to no effect
<louigi> any advice?
<xubuntu437> how can I get xubuntu to recognize my web cam
<baizon> xubuntu437: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<abderraouf_> hi
<abderraouf_> how i canchange xfce4-xkb-plugin label? for example: fr to en, and ara to ar
<ronalds> probably some config for that plugin
<ronalds> there is always a file for a lot of things in any wm, but nowadays people don't use them so much
<abderraouf_> how i canchange xfce4-xkb-plugin label? for example: fr to en, and ara to ar
<ronalds> they just want tiles in windows 8- worst thing ever (doh)
<ronalds> I don't know abderraouf
<abderraouf_> how i canchange xfce4-xkb-plugin label? for example: fr to en, and ara to ar
<abderraouf_> how i canchange xfce4-xkb-plugin label? for example: fr to en, and ara to ar
<baizon> abderraouf_: try at #xfce
<abderraouf_> ok
<ronalds> games sometimes opens suddenly but other vise xubuntu is great
<abderraouf_> how i can change xfce4-xkb-plugin label? for example: fr to en, and ara to ar
<ronalds> I have a problem with installing matlab on xubuntu
<ronalds> no commands or shortcuts creates after installing it
<n2diy>  can someone send me a message with my nick in it? trying to get sound notification working here.
<holstein> n2diy: here you go.
<n2diy> holstein, thanks, didn't work, maybe I need to restart xchat?
<n2diy> holstein, try again?
<holstein> n2diy: ping
<Xrman> hi
<Xrman> everyone
<baizon> hi hi
<Xrman> I founded xubuntu + docky to be glorious
<xubuntu509> hello! i'm attempting to download xubuntu 12.10 on my older macbook. I downloaded the torrent, but when I open it, I get an error message saying "disk images failed to mount. no mountable file systems." can anyone provide me with some guidance?
<xubuntu509> fyi i'm completely new to linux
<baizon> xubuntu509: http://tech-devnet.blogspot.de/2012/05/running-ubuntu-1204-on-mac.html
<xubuntu509> great! thank you!
<baizon> xubuntu509: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Xrman> macbooks also run linux well?
<baizon> why not
<baizon> its the same hardware as a pc :)
<Xrman> maybe
<xubuntu509> is there a way to partition bootcamp for free?
<shiki-> Hello everyone! Any core developer online?
<bazhang> shiki-, just ask the channel
<shiki-> Alright. There is a fix available for the xfce4-appfinder SIGSEGV crash. Nick fixed it in a few hours after I mailed him. Want the devs to take a look and create a new version if possible / test it / upload new packages.
<knome> shiki-, bug url?
<shiki-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-appfinder/+bug/1058814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058814 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfce4-appfinder crashed with SIGSEGV in xfce_appfinder_category_model_icon_theme_changed()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shiki-> the official bugtracker: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9730
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9730 in General "xfce4-appfinder crashes with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<knome> shiki-, i've forwarded it to our developers. if you want to follow the progress, you can join our developer channel at #xubuntu-devel
<shiki-> ty knome
<knome> np
<nikolam> Today I was thinking like getting source and buiding.
<nikolam> I get it with apt-get source evince
<nikolam> I installed buid packages with apt-get buid-dep evince
<nikolam> and I tried to build it right away, from unchanged source, with dpkg-buildpkg -us -uc .
<nikolam> And.. It failed to compile...
<knome> nikolam, do you have build-essential installed?
<nikolam> and make package
<nikolam> knome, i guess I have, but will need to go to that machine in about 10 mins to check everything again.
<nikolam> knome, will get back with that.
<knome> nikolam, well if you do, and you fail to build, you should look at the documentation for evince on how to build
<knome> nikolam, the source most probably has instructions on that
<nikolam> sure thing, knome. not all things are generic.
<nikolam> will get back in no time.
<Belial> anyone using 13.04 point me in the direction of the cpu scaling applet/
<Belial> i can't seem to find it.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<Belial> alright well, let's forget i said 13.04. is there a cpu scaling applet for xubuntu?
<baizon> Belial: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<Belial> baizon, thank you.
<baizon> Belial: should be available in 13.04
<Belial> baizon, it is. thanks again.
<baizon> np
<fabiomig> how to add more light to my monitor? its says its at maximum but appears to be in min
<fabiomig> i cant change
<GermainZ> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up a chroot (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot).
<GermainZ> I'm not sure if I should use the Xubuntu repo tho
<GermainZ> As in: sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch=i386 hardy /srv/chroot/precise_i386 <xubuntu repo>
<GermainZ> If so, can someone give me the link? Can't find it.
<bazhang> hardy?
<GermainZ> Forgot to replace that, should be precise
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> the repos are all the same
<GermainZ> So I can just use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/?
<bazhang> well a local mirror is probably faster, but yeah
<GermainZ> I only have a 64 bit ISO :P
<GermainZ> I'm trying to set up a 32 bit build environment
<GermainZ> Anyone set that up? I'm wondering how much it'll download, I have a slow connection.
<john_rambo> Cant play video  http://pastebin.com/zW6pdAuX
<shiki-> well
#xubuntu 2013-03-17
<xubuntu040> Hi, what are the minimum requisites for Xubuntu?
<xubuntu040> can i install Xubuntu on 128 MB RAM?
<Unit193> I sure wouldn't.  Can you add more?  If not, try SliTaz or Antix.
<Unit193> ....Niiiiice.
<sonkey4> don't ya hate that Unit193
<pilap> Hi! I installed Samba through the software center, tried to reboot after changing some samba settings, and now I'm just getting a black screen. Any help? D:
<pilap> Now I'm able to get to a command line, but I'm unsure HOW to uninstall what might be the offending program (sorry, linux newbie here)
<pilap> Oh. I did sudo killall -9 Xorg and I now have the login screen. Anyone know what happened?
<pilap> :(
<dBLOOD> Hi people
<dBLOOD> I have problems with galactic civilizations 2, could anyone help me×
<dBLOOD> *?
<dBLOOD> the game starts, but I only get a black screen
<dBLOOD> the music goes well, but I only can see a black screen
<dBLOOD> sorry, wrong channel
<xubuntu088> Hello! I hope someone can help me. I want to try xubuntu on my laptop. But I don't find some infos about secure boot. Does support xubuntu 12.10 secure boot/efi boot? On google I found only infos to ubuntu with secure boot...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<baizon> xubuntu088: xubuntu is a derivate, so if ubuntu supports it, xubuntu supports it too
<baizon> btw. i have secure boot and xubuntu
<xubuntu088> okay, I was wondering, because I read that the beta of kubuntu 13.04 get secure support support, so I want be sure that xubuntu supports it correctly.
<xubuntu088> So thank you baizon, I will give xubuntu a try.
<xubuntu551> Hello
<xubuntu551> Installation freezes when I try 12.10
<xubuntu551> and 12.04 installs correctly
<xubuntu551> may someone help me ?
<xubuntu551> II am french, sorry for my beginner's english
<nick07> having problems with networking in xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu551> what is the problem ?
<nick07> the problem is that files and folder stops copying from a freenas server on a local network
<nick07> after 1 file xubuntu hangs
<nick07> opening a file (photo) hangs gthumb
<nick07> no thumbnail ar showed, (it is enabled in pref)
<xubuntu551> are you sure it's not a gthumb problem ?
<nick07_> sorry, i'm back
<nick07_> yeah, because same happens with ristretto
<nick07_> and copying folders en files has nothing to do with gtumb or ristretto
<nick07_> i have xubuntu network problems
<nick07_> like copying files and folder, images view over network ect
<nick07_> it hangs and stops
<ronalds> xubuntu is breez, thanks guys who made stable version
<lbsconcept> Hello i m french
<TheSheep> it's not your fault
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GermainZ> LOL
<baizon> hehehe
<lbsconcept> Lol je debut sur irc merci je bascule
<TheSheep> lbsconcept: bon chance
<GermainZ> Bonne chance *
<TheSheep> ah, gender is difficult :)
<xubuntu431> hello, my xubuntu will not install, why does it say no disk after instalation?
<baizon> xubuntu431: i think you didnt install grub properly
<baizon> something went wrong with creating partitions
<xubuntu431> thank you baizon. how do i do that? i tried installing xubuntu more than once from the live disk
<baizon> xubuntu431: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-xubuntu-12.04
<baizon> at the step "Select the hard drive that you want to use for the Xubuntu installation: ", what have you chosen?
<Magellanicus> hi everyone any tips for a new xubuntu user?
<GridCube> Magellanicus, :) be happy, experiment, modify and feel happy :D
<GridCube> if you are used to the ubuntu'verse you'd remember to install the restricted extras and you are done :P
<agronholm> I had to install the prerelease 4.12 xfce just to get multimonitor support working in a relatively sane manner
<agronholm> and then the notifier applet does not work
<GridCube> thats to be expected
<GridCube> 4.12 isn't even released ye
<GridCube> t
<CrownWheel> Anyone know where xubuntu is with support for Intel's GMA 3650 graphics accelerator?
<CrownWheel> Old (June 2012) instructions to get partial support in Ubuntu are here: http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<CrownWheel> But...has there been any development since?
<xubuntu086> howdy who trying out the Xubuntu 13 04
<CrownWheel> How can I tell which video driver is currently in use?
<n-iCe> hi
<CrownWheel> Hey.  Anyone know what package contains the gltestperf utility?
<CrownWheel> (I read on oasdl.org it's in mesa-demos...but there's no such package found by Synaptic)
<n-iCe> hi CrownWheel
<Unit193> !find gltestperf
<ubottu> Package/file gltestperf does not exist in quantal
<CrownWheel> word.  I searched synaptic for gltestperf and mesa-demo.  No joy.
<Unit193> glx{info,gears,heads} could be helpful, depending on what you want.
<knome> or mesa-utils*
<CrownWheel> I wanted the performance test benchmark.  Just got the mesa-utils, for glxinfo, to see what driver I'm using.
<CrownWheel> But either I can't read glxinfo output (likely) or it isn't listed.  there actually ISN"T a driver listed in lshw output...
<CrownWheel> specifically, I want to test 2D GL performance, 'cuz I understand there IS NO 3D GL driver for my Intel GMA 3650 chipset.
<CrownWheel> so, glxgears isn't what I want.
<CrownWheel> glxheads looks interesting...
<CrownWheel> ok, dunb question:  what's a "good" framerate to see on glxgears?
<knome> it's not a performance tool
<CrownWheel> which is why I was looking for gltestperf...
<knome> what is it what you are trying to do?
<CrownWheel> Ultimately: get the Cederview drivers installed for my Intel GMA 3650 graphics accelerator.
<CrownWheel> Short term: get a 2d performance tool to tell me the before and after performance.
<CrownWheel> And the short-short term, figure out what video driver is actually loaded right now. (there's no driver listed by lshw)
<CrownWheel> hmm.  all Cedarview driver installs appear to require modifying the kernel.  And that can't be done in a Live install from USB.  Looks like I've got to install for real to see how the Cedarview drivers work...
<Etanol> hello could i get 7zip xubuntu?
<Etanol> i like that way that i can select right click menu where to extract and so on
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem with audio of my notebook, on windows i hear with headphone and speekers, in xubuntu i can hear only with speeker but with headphone the volume is zero o think.. hoto fix?
<n-iCe> go to sound settings and select headphones
<n-iCe> and configurate it
<MoL0ToV> howto?
<n-iCe> go to sound settings and select headphones
<MoL0ToV> where?
<n-iCe> on your sound icon
<novus_> cool... you can connect to irc directly from the xubuntu installer
<MoL0ToV> is already selectd
<MoL0ToV> selected
<somnambulant> anyone know where gigolo mounts smb shares?.. seems to be know ~/.gvfs even thouse i have gvfs-fuse installed..
#xubuntu 2014-03-10
<glitchd> hello  everyone
<glitchd> im using xubuntu 13.10 and im getting really bad sound quality thru my headphones and thru the laptop speakers
<glitchd> this is a brand new hp probook 4540s
<glitchd> wondering if anyone could possibly give me some insight on why or in finding out why
<glitchd> ...?
<glitchd> cool thx for not responding everyone.
<FuuqUmiist> which uses less resources Xubuntu or Linux Mint XFCE?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: try them and see
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: should be very similar.. both are free and easy to try on your specific hardware
<holstein> both are xfce.. both are ubuntu base.. both should be able to be setup to be quite similar to the other.. mint is not supported here
<melt7777> i would say the closer to the master distro the more reliability
<DoctorOW> Hello...
<DoctorOW> Anyone on?
<lestus> anyone know of a good screen capture software that will work in-game?
<lestus> or screencasting/webcasting
<FuuqUmiist> idk, maybe try the app called RecordMyDesktop
<lestus> yea it bugs out
<lestus> hence the 'good' part
<lestus> recon there is a channel where i can ask?
<FuuqUmiist> maybe VLC can webcast and stuff
<FuuqUmiist> and record even, i'm not sure
<FuuqUmiist> but only elite gamers record their stuff :P
<lestus> mhm, haven't looked into it beyond using as player, so not sure what else it's capable of
<lestus> lol
<lestus> well
<lestus> thats not for me to decide :P
<lestus> plenty of elite games on lin steam now, like dota 2 :)
<lestus> can anyone link an alpha iso of xubuntu 14.04 ?
<Unit193> Daily or beta?
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lestus> ty
<glitchd> hello everyone
<glitchd> what could make the sound quality horrible in xubuntu 13.10
<glitchd> i remember everything sounded great before but now everything sounds tinny and hollow and horrible
<glitchd> anyone awake?
<Lestat748> Is there away to make it where the "Num Lock" key come on when Xubuntu starts up?
<mapps> Ìû
<serranellus> hi everybody, could anyone help me? I have no video playback support at all! Flash videos work fine in Firefox but no video files work with Parole or any other media players. I am sure it is a graphic drivers problem. My card is a Via Unichrome Pro.
<logan85> I have a question about 14.04 Beta, it installed fine but the dock style panel at the bottom of the screen is missing. Is this a bug or intentional?
<baizon> logan85: intentional
<baizon> logan85: you can create one by yourself :)
<logan85> alright thanks for letting me know it's supposed to be that way. . . do you know if there are plans for a different kind of dock or what?
<GridCube> logan85, no, the new menu launcher has already built a favourites section
<GridCube> a panel for those would be redundant
<GridCube> again, as baizon said, you can just make your own panel if you feel like you need to have them there :)
<brainwash> -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Trusty/Whiskermenu
<GridCube> logan85, please remember to report your test of the iso in the tracker
<logan85> Thanks! I do like the new menu, I just almost miss the dock panel, but not enough to re-implement it in it's old form.
<logan85> I have no idea how to report my test of the iso
<GridCube> :) logan85 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> log in into the iso tracker and report any test you do against the daily isos (the reports for the beta1 are already closed)
<GridCube> if you do tests regularly agains the daily isos you will be helping xubuntu a lot
<GridCube> in that page you will find detailed information about how and what to test, any questio you should have you can ask on #xubuntu-devel if you want
<craigbass1976> I'm on 12.04.  Any trick to get sketchup running?  I can start it, but it's kind of locked up whenever I do.  It seems to have fired up in a new firefox window, but nothing is responding, like buttons and menus.
<TheSheep> no it doesn't work on linux :(
<craigbass1976> Oh, I thought folks were getting it going in wine.
<craigbass1976> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpijaUCNHwg  ?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, checked appdb?
<craigbass1976> GridCube, never heard of it. checking...
<GridCube> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1815
<GridCube> craigbass1976, ^
<craigbass1976> GridCube, Phaw... I quit.  I think I'm going to give SweetHome 3d a try.  This kitchen app I run now is sucking worse and worse with every new version...
<GridCube> why not use online tools?
<craigbass1976> GridCube, I don't know that there are any for kitchen design.
<craigbass1976> There's a program called 2020, and the've kind of got the market cornered.  I'm trying to avoid turning the last couple of XP machines here at the lumber yard into 7 boxes when XP gets EOL.  More Linux boxes here would be great, but kitchens is the last Windows dependent application.
<GridCube> craigbass1976, i used this a while ago and it was not bad for free http://www.floorplanner.com/
<craigbass1976> GridCube, will it give me a list of cabinets when I'm done?  B36, W1230, etc?
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> craigbass1976, if you have your old xp licences you can still run the apps on a virtual enviroment if they are so important, and have that enviroment set to just use that, like never connect to the internet or anything
<GridCube> so they will be safe of infection and will run your apps
<craigbass1976> I just want to pop a bottle of Pino Grigio and have a "burn the stickers" party.
<craigbass1976> If I can find Linux apps, all the better.  I think I can do it with Sweet Home 3d, but it will take a bit to learn the program.
<GridCube> craigbass1976, there are paid linux programs like this http://cad.arcad.de/products_architecture.php
<craigbass1976> GridCube, Thanks for those.
<DutchPUA> hi!
<DutchPUA> So, I have a small problem. The ISO is 800mb, my CDs are 700mb
<DutchPUA> what should I do
<starrats> buy some dvd's lol
<DutchPUA> ;_;
<starrats> or as other folks say 'live cd's'
<elfy> DutchPUA: dvd's or usb's for xubuntu now
<DutchPUA> I'll just get the 12.04 release
<mapps> hey
<mapps> how can i make grub boot up without requiring a key press
<mapps> it just sits there until i press a ket
<elfy> mapps: no errors - just sits there?
<mapps> hey elfy
<mapps> yea just sits there mate
<mapps> i checked /etc/default/grub and timeout is set to 10
<elfy> mapps: can you pastebin it please
<mapps> yep
<mapps> 2sec
<mapps> would it work to cat it then | pastebinit ?
<elfy> I've had it do that to me - but only when there is an issue with a previous boot
<elfy> yep
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> did it show any errors
<mapps> <elfy> mapps: can you pastebin it please
<mapps> ah
<elfy> in my experience an error at boot - that stops it booting, when you come back to grub it will just sit there
<mapps> sorry
<mapps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069800/
<elfy> mapps: comment the #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 line and update-grub
<mapps> hang on why? im sure i read i needed that
<mapps> ok done
<mapps> rebooting now
<elfy> what I'd be expecting with your grub is not to see it - and for it to take 11 seconds
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069862/
<mapps> rebooted and its just stuck there again:D
<elfy> mine - shows menu and I have 3 seconds to select something else
<Unit193> elfy: Can always `diff -u /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub`
<mapps> hmm
<elfy> mapps: I have GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true yours is false
<mapps> ok lets see
<mapps> <diddledan> it should only stop booting if it can't complete safely
<mapps> <directhex> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=10
<mapps> <directhex> that value is how many seconds to wait if it thinks boot failed. default is infinite
<mapps> <MooDoo> evening all
<mapps> you see that elfy ?
<elfy> see ^^
<elfy> ?
<mapps> the GRUB_RECORDFAIL
<mapps> i couldnt see it in your paste nor mine
<elfy> yea sawa that - I don't have that line set - hence it will just sit there patiently
<mapps> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55551/how-can-i-force-ubuntu-to-boot-on-a-stuck-boot-menu
<mapps> lets see if that works:)
<juan__> good night, I upgraded from ubuntu, but my configurations changed all but the most important and always ask for help is to change the monitor, mine has 1440 * 900 but not shown here, how do I restore to this setting? can someone help? thank you!
<mapps> it worked
<elfy> mapps: the recordfail line?
<mapps> yep
<mapps> did you see that askubuntu url? can edit the script in grub.d but adding the RECORDFAIL line is easier
<elfy> I'd wonder if you commented it now whether grub would halt
<mapps> hmm
<elfy> yea I did look
<mapps> shall i see?
<elfy> it would do my curiosity a world of good :p
<mapps> lletssee
<mapps> rebooting
<mapps> annnnd
<mapps> its hanging there
<mapps> O_
<Travis> Hello.
<elfy> odd
<mapps> where would it log the error elfy ?
<elfy> mapps: well thanks for satisfying the curiousity :)
<mapps> i ran reboot should i run shutdown and try again..dunno why its doung this
<mapps> aha :)
<elfy> not sure that it would log it
<mapps> question
<mapps> i disabled root for ssh - figured best idea..no? get loads of people trying to gain access in auth.log to user root
<mapps> and it didnt take affect until i rebooted..even tho i restarted sshd
<elfy> no idea
<mapps> ok
<mapps> thanks :D
<Wilbert> I'm new here. Is it acceptable for me to ask for help getting xubuntu to properly recognize my display here? If not, is there another place I can go for help?
<krytarik> Wilbert: Of course, this is Xubuntu support. :)
<wilbert_> sorry, had to reboot after reinstalling xubuntu
<GridCube> !ask | wilbert_
<ubottu> wilbert_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilbert> I just installed Xubuntu on an AMD Sempron 3000+ machine with 1G ram alongside Windows XP. Connected is a Samsung SyncMaster 204BM LCD monitor with an optimum resolution of 1600x1200 at 60Hz. When I first installed Xubuntu it was using the screen, but at 1024x768 instead of the optimal resolution. I tried adding a .conf file to the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder with settings I got using the gtf and xrandr commands. This led to me being
<wilbert> able to select the 1600x1200 option. But using that option led to noise on the screen. Perhaps somewhat stubbornly I selected the option anyway and rebooted. The problem persisted, so I deleted the .conf file I added using the terminal, and rebooted again. This time after rebooting I had a weird black-and-white image without anything recognizable. I wasn't able to fix this so I reinstalled Xubuntu. This time around Xubuntu is using 800x600 a
<wilbert> s a resolution. It doesn't seem to be detecting my graphics card properly, as it only detects one screen (previously it also saw the S-Video output). The jitter is gone though. No additional drivers were available for me on the first install, and none are available now. What's my next step in getting my monitor to work properly at a higher resolution? Thanks in advance for any and all responses, and sorry for the wall of text.
<melt7777> hey guys, i customized my plymouth theme, and it works great on shutdown but still shows the default on boot.... i changed /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth to my themes plymouth file.... any ideas?
#xubuntu 2014-03-11
<boldfilter1> IdleOne Ping
<IdleOne> yes?
<boldfilter1> Nothin
<IdleOne> what did you ping me for then?
<IdleOne> if it was just to be annoying, congratulations you succeeded
<melt7777> anyone solved the "can't boot"  startpar bridge for notification of upstart job issue???
<xubuntu383> hello, anybody here at this time?
<krytarik> !anyone | xubuntu383
<ubottu> xubuntu383: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu383> I'm a total newbie to the whole xubuntu thing, so forgive my ignorance. That said, how do I change the time?
<xubuntu383> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu383> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu383> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<krytarik> xubuntu383: "Settings Manager -> Time and Date"
<xubuntu383> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<xubuntu383> thanks, krytarik!
<xubuntu383> also, not to start a political argument, but why is it that under "time zones" there is no option for Jerusalem, just Hebron? Jerusalem, after all, is a more populous city/
<krytarik> xubuntu383: Actually, it's in there too, it's just really hard to get with the mouse cursor, apparently. :)
<krytarik> xubuntu383: With a little bit of training, it's totally doable though, it seems now. :P
<xubuntu383> you're right. I'm not that big a fan of MS, but in this case their method for changing timezones is preferrable. Though the geography lesson is a nice touch :-)
<krytarik> LOL - yes, it is. :)
<xubuntu383> ok, next question. How do I integrate a linux macine into an active directory domain?
<krytarik> !ad | xubuntu383
<ubottu> xubuntu383: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<xubuntu383> ok, I'll look into it. Thanks again!
<xubuntu383> !ad
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<hh> hello. How do I change the root password using the admin user at my disposal?
<cfhowlett> !root\hh,
<cfhowlett> !root|hh,
<ubottu> hh,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hh> gotcha
<hh> authentication failure
<hh> this is the part where I use an expeltive
<hh> I know I have the right pwd, otherwise I couldnt've done all kinds of other things
<xubuntu635> I have a question about the Nano text editor
<xubuntu635> Anybody know about that?
<xubuntu635> Someone is helping me and he wanted me to add something to a file in Nano. I did. But do I need to "save" what I do in Nano?
<mapps> whats up
<mapps> yea
<mapps> ctrl + o
<xubuntu635> So I need to save the changes for them to take effect is what you're saying, right?
<mapps> yea bro
<xubuntu635> Okay, mapps, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<elfy> xubuntu635: just an addition here - when you use nano use +B and it will create a backup
<elfy> so for instance sudo nano +B /etc/default/grub
<xubuntu635> Can you clarify that a bit, elfy. (really new here)
<elfy> always useful to have a backup - I did ^^
<mapps> ah ive never done that thanks
<mapps> nano +b file
<xubuntu635> I was thinking I could just do the 'ctrl + o' thing. And by the way is that the letter "o" or  a zero?
<mapps> letter o
<xubuntu635> lower case?
<mapps> can someone lend me a hand with scripts to start something on bootup say /etc/init.d/a -- ive looked ata few scripts and see case statements in them..how does it get called on bootup so it starts?
<elfy> xubuntu635: at the bottom of the nano screen it tells you what you can use
<xubuntu635> Okay, elfy. And the backup thing is just an extra protection, right? I don't HAVE TO do it, right?
<mapps> yea
<elfy> yep
<xubuntu635> Okay, guys, I'll try it. Thx for the help.
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> how do i apply a gdm theme in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> bosnjak: you don't, xubuntu doesn't use gdm
<melt7777>  After following the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and re-doing it multiple times, I have quite a few images that will boot and work in vmware, on my hp laptop, but on my desktop machine it brings up plymouth and hangs, last output verbose text screen is about "startpar bridge for notification of upstart job" start and stop..... ctrl-alt-f# consoles show blank, how can i diagnose? Many questions about this on g
<melt7777> oogle, no solutions....
<counter> hi
<counter> someone know how to deactivate or setup the printer icon at the panel (during printing) in xubuntu?
<TheGrizzlyGiant> hi
<holstein> counter: i usually just see it when instigating a print job.. what are you  trying to do?
<xubuntu769> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<counter> @holstein I would deactivate it, I do not know why, but after printing over the network, the icon is stuck there, if I try on a vm with xubuntu it is not even showing up
<counter> could not find an option to activate/deactivate this
<holstein> counter: i right click on it, and close it, if its "stuck"
<holstein> or, i just let it be there.. if im printing
<counter> no, it is stuck there, no reaction anymore
<holstein> counter: can you still print? have you found it in ps aux ?
<counter> right click is not working
<holstein> counter: you mean, the context menu isnt working? or actual right clicking is broken on your machine?
<counter> which process? cups?
<holstein> counter: you are asking about the print icon, correct? thats the process im talking about
<holstein> the tray icon.. system tray feedback icon.. correct?
<counter> print icon - yes, can still print - yes, context menu isnt working - yes
<holstein> counter: so, youa re just wanting the icon to go away? or work?
<counter> only on the printer icon right click is not working anymore, but only after print finish
<holstein> counter: i know, i would probably just deal with it, if everything was still working properly.. but, you might try a different driver.. really could be anything in the process over the network causing some hang
<holstein> counter: i would hook it up locally, if possible (via usb or whatever) and see if its working as expected.. i would try a live CD to remove my user/system config from the equation
<counter> go away would help, if it is working again, would be better
<counter> over usb with the same driver, it is going away ..
<holstein> counter: thats something then.. could be something with the way the network is configured
<holstein> personally, when items dont say " supports linux" on the box, i dont lose sleep over glitches when i can easily work around them
<counter> hm...  the icon is only there when I'm printing over wlan
<counter> I use wicd as network manager
<counter> with wext driver
<holstein> counter: ok. so, using a live CD can remove that from the equation
<counter> remove wicd? it was installed because the standard network manager had some problems by switching access points
<counter> I do not understand, why is this icon not at lan but it is at wlan?
<holstein> counter: what im suggesting, friend, is.. using a live CD will allow you to test without your current configuration. thus, removing it from teh equation
<holstein> counter: is wicd causing the issue? i have no idea.. my icon isnt hanging, and your's is not when you are not o the network.. so, you might want to consider testing wih the stock configuration.. easily available from a live CD
<holstein> counter: i dont understand why its happening either, and, without the hardware in front of me, it will be challenging to say.. you can wait for another volunteer who may have better ideas about what to look for in a log file.. otherwise, my only suggestion is to remove things from the equation and test
<holstein> counter: im not saying "remove wicd".. or "dont use wicd".. im saying, try the stock setup from a live cd, and then, if things are ok, or seemingly normal from the stock setup on a live CD, you can look into the ways you have changed the setup and drill into it and see what might be causing this issue
<xubuntu121> Hello
<xubuntu121> I have installed xubuntu on 8gb flash drive, and i-ve set partition table to 5500mb root, 315 swap and rest for /home, is that ok_
<holstein> xubuntu121: i dont do swap on USB/sd cards
<holstein> xubuntu121: "ok" will be a matter of use case, and your needs..
<holstein> xubuntu121: what do i suggest? unless you are doing to do no swap, just let the installer do it
<xubuntu121> Well last time i just went with first option and I had error that no disk space avi
<xubuntu121> I just need to download & install 2 programs
<xubuntu121> 1 is ATI driver and 2nd one is cgminer
<counter> @ holstein I will try a live version now, I be back soon
<holstein> xubuntu121: i dont do proprietary drivers on portable sticks either.. but, only you know your needs and intentions
<xubuntu121> Ok, but everthing should run smooth?
<holstein> xubuntu121: there is no "should".. i can tell you how i have done, and would do what you are trying to do
<holstein> xubuntu121: i dont know what you mean by "first option".. but, there are many issues that can cause an error.. bad iso, bad usb stick destination.. user errors
<xubuntu121> I let installer do it last time
<holstein> xubuntu121: i read that.. and i understand you had an issue.. but, you are assuming what will fix that issue
<holstein> xubuntu121: if its an issue with the iso, then, you are still using the same iso
<xubuntu121> I doubt its an ISO issue
<holstein> xubuntu121: i dont doubt anything.. i just test
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> then, i know for certain, and move forward not assuming
<holstein> xubuntu121: lots of folks use that installer.. it works.. it is not normal to have to find a workaround for the installer
<holstein> it is common to have bad download images.. or bad USB sticks.. they *all* fail
<xubuntu121> Well going to restart now
<xubuntu121> Thanks for help
<holstein> and, im not saying that is your issue.. im just saying, you are assuming the automatic installer is the issue
<xubuntu121> Well
<xubuntu121> I got the ISO from official site
<xubuntu121> and bought the USB stick today
<holstein> xubuntu121: the download is the issue
<xubuntu121> How can you know for sure?
<holstein> xubuntu121: and, the most comone time for drivers to fail (which you are free to research) is when they are new
<holstein> common*
<xubuntu121> Oh
<holstein> the most common time for usb sticks to fail is when they are new
<xubuntu121> Well obviously
<xubuntu121> Because they just got put in use
<xubuntu121> But i get your point
<cfhowlett> xubuntu121, verify your iso.  it's easy.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu121> I cant verify atm since im at installer
<xubuntu121> And you can user IRC while installing
<xubuntu121> use*
<holstein> xubuntu121: im not asking that you "get me".. just that you understand "i just bought em" doesnt mean that the sticks are good
<xubuntu121> For fuck sake
<xubuntu121> Stop being so euphoric
<cfhowlett> !attitude|xubuntu121,
<ubottu> xubuntu121,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> xubuntu121: please watch your language here. im just a volunteer tring to be thorough
<holstein> xubuntu121: i mean no harm.. just trying to help you not waste time
<xubuntu121> 1 more question
<xubuntu121> Do you watch MLP?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> xubuntu121: you can use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<counter> hi, I'm back  ...
<counter> @holstein : at the live Version, the printer icon is not showing up
<counter> I installed wicd and the icon is also not there
<counter> I do not know what changed
<counter> can I maybe remove some xubuntu/cups unimportant settings files?
<counter> removing the xfce4 config files changed nothing
<counter> and it is not only related to my profile, has someone else an idea?
<knoips> hi guys, i am verynew on linux and saw these days some youtube videos about shell scripting. so far it looks very nice and powerfull. do someone know a command for doing a key-press up/down. i wanna build a simple macro with a key-press,relay,loop. is this possible with .sh?
<knoips> thanks so far
<knoips> no ideas?
<baizon> i dont understand what you want. Please describe it in a example
<krytarik> !info xdotool | knoips
<ubottu> knoips: xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20130111.1-3 (saucy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<knoips> thx for xdotool, i have already used xmacro
<knoips> i was asking if there is a shell command that does a keypres
<knoips> so i can write a macro like "for i in x-time do <keypress B> done
<knoips> maybe with a relay between
<knoips> but first i am looking for a shell command the simulate a keypress
<knoips> get it | baizon?
<baizon> knoips: yes
<holstein> counter: well, at least you know generally where to look now
<counter> @holstein sorry, what do you mean?
<holstein> counter: just that.. you know the issue is something to do with your configuration, and not the core system
<counter> but it is not related to my profile, there is not much left
<holstein> counter: if it works as expected from the default system, and after your changes, it doesnt.. then, the issue might be with your changes
<counter> I reset the cups config file, also not helping
<counter> @holstein thanks for your help, anyway I do not wish to reinstall the system because of that
<holstein> counter: ok.. i dont think you'll need to either.. but, you can look at what all you have done, and try another user account
<holstein> counter: look for and apply upgrades.. etc
<counter> I tested another account/profile .. the same, the other settings are almost standard, I have no idea ...
<counter> all upgrades ale installed
<xubuntu951> Very new to Linux. Can someone suggest a dist for a Laptop duel core 3.2 ghz please?
<oojacoboo> hey guys, trying to get xubuntu up on a new system
<xubuntu951> Me too
<oojacoboo> I'm on a mac where I downloaded the iso and converted that to a dmg and loaded that up on a new disk
<oojacoboo> booted from that disk which loaded the installer
<oojacoboo> I'm guessing it's trying to install on itself, b/c I'm getting the issue, "unable to find medium containing live filesystem"
<oojacoboo> is this true?
<oojacoboo> are there no images available that don't require installation, or is that not the case for compiling reasons?
<oojacoboo> if so, I guess I need to load up a usb drive and install it onto the disk on the target system?
<oojacoboo> or possibly an install partition on the target disk?
<xubuntu951> Do you copy the iso and the boot software to the flash drive for the install?
<David-A> xubuntu951: "laptop dual core 3.2 ghz" is a very vague description. any distro may work with that cpu. but what about wifi and graphics chip. can you tell us what laptop make and model?
<xubuntu951> Oh sorry. Its a Geforce Gt-240  Asus P50IJ
<xubuntu951> Does that help?
<xubuntu951> want to install it along win7
<xubuntu951> with Windows 7
<David-A> xubuntu951: I don't know about the model, but one way to find if the basics work is to run a live-cd/live-usb.
<David-A> xubuntu951: if it works, one can install from the live-session, selecting dual boot (install (x)ubuntu alongside existing operating system)
<xubuntu951> Is there one for Xbuntu?  Also can you install it from a thumb drive or is it best from a DVD?  Thanks you much
<xubuntu951> sorry what is live sessions please.
<David-A> xubuntu951: but modern laptops with windows already use 4 primary partitions on the hdd, so the install process would have to introduce extended/logical partitions. I dont know how well the automatic re-partition will work.
<David-A> xubuntu951: live session is what is running when you run a live-cd or live-usb
<xubuntu951> oh okay.
<xubuntu951> Is one dist easier and lest risky to install?  Thanks
<xubuntu951> then others.
<xubuntu951> Dont want to render my pc useless.
<David-A> xubuntu951: as you ask in xubuntu channel, I would say ubuntu, and most flavours of ubuntu like xubuntu, are among the easiest to install and use.
<David-A> xubuntu951: I think the re-partition needed during install is a risk-factor. the usual disclaimer is to tell people to make a backup before doing anything with partitions.
<xubuntu951> one more question if I may?   So you can install of live-sessions then?  Also between OpenSuse and Xunbuntu, which do you recommend.
<xubuntu951> off live-sessions i meant.
<David-A> xubuntu951: I dont know. I have no experience of suse.
<xubuntu951> oh okay.  So then make a backup of what exactly then before install?
<xubuntu951> the whole Windows 7 OS ?
<xubuntu951> sorry not a real tecky
<David-A> xubuntu951: I would make a backup of my important files (documents) or the whole My Documents. I would not expect a backup of windows itself to work if the hdd fails, so I would just forget about windows.
<xubuntu951> Good point
<xubuntu951> So there is a Xubuntu live version?
<xubuntu951> Thanks
<David-A> xubuntu951: back in the good old days you got an install-disk with a new windows computer. now, you are supposed to buy a new computer if windows restore points does not save you. its part of the business model, and also makes people hesitate before trying out linux in dual boot configs.
<xubuntu951> yeah it sure does.  So xubuntu can run live then?
<David-A> xubuntu951: many distros have live systems, and many of them can install from the live system. yes xubuntu too.
<xubuntu951> okay thanks David you have been a big help!  Thanks again!
<xubuntu951> Opps sorry ....so if I copy the xubuntu iso to a thumbdrive, then do I have to extract or expand the iso files on the thumbdrive?
<xubuntu951> sorry about all the amateur questions.
<krytarik> !usb | xubuntu951
<ubottu> xubuntu951: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu951> Probably best to install from a disk?
<David-A> xubuntu951: by "disk" you mean cd or dvd, i suppose
<David-A> xubuntu951: an .iso file contains a file system or a disk image. when burning a cd, select burning a disk image (as opposed to burn individual files or data files)
<xubuntu951> yes dvd.
<David-A> xubuntu951: if you want a live usb, just dont copy the .iso file to the stick. either prepare a bootable stick with unetbootin or similar, or copy the .iso to the raw usb device to make it look like a cd.
<xubuntu951> And then after the burn the iso image then I also have to expand or unzip it ?
<David-A> xubuntu951: no, just boot of the cd. (what do you mean? you cannot change the content of the cd after it is burned)
<xubuntu951> Okay.  Then I dont need a type of loader or installer with the iso then?  It will boot off the iso and run live?  Thank you.
<arrith> as it's really close to 14.04, any thoughts on whether it makes more sense to use 13.10 or 14.04 beta on a home laptop used for python development?
<krytarik> !daily | arrith, just in case
<ubottu> arrith, just in case: Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<arrith> krytarik: oh right, i think i actually considered that a few days ago instead of the beta.
<arrith> is there any kind of general recommendation on whether or not dailies/betas are stable-ish for personal use, getting close to a release?
<knome> arrith, betas are not for production machines
<arrith> but for personal use?
<arrith> or i suppose 'personal production', if that's a thing
<knome> as always, take backups. no warranties included either (as usual) and things are more prone to break
<knome> i guess if you are adventurous, go ahead...
<knome> but if you can't afford the system to get broken, don't use the beta
<arrith> hm, sounds good. thanks
#xubuntu 2014-03-12
<Kekai> hello I am aving an issue with a program in Xubuntu 13.10
<Kekai> I am using KVirc and the settings window is too big for the screen so I can not click "Apply"
<Kekai> anyone have any suggestions?
<knome> Kekai, alt+drag the window
<Kekai> its not showing me the bottom few buttons to apply
<knome> Kekai, press alt and keep it pressed, then drag the window up with your mouse
<Kekai> I am sorry still not dragging it up to where I can apply.
<Kekai> I can try another IRC client
<Kekai> Its just I used this one for so long under ubuntu I got used to it and it fits my theme
<knome> i would ask the kvirc developers then
<Kekai> nevermind thank you
<Kekai> its Alt+Drag at the bottom
<Kekai> not drag at the top
<fibz_> there is no documentation fro xfce: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<fibz_> i have an LCD that does not supply edid info and and im not getting vga output on this screen (xubuntu install boots correctly, just no VGA output on external monitor)
<holstein> fibz_: i would try a different driver if there is one.. i have never been able to settle that with configuration like that, pesonally
<fibz_> i cant see the screen, the LCD just displays an OSD message saying "Out of Range"
<holstein> fibz_: right.. i have seen that before.. i have just set the resolution and other settings to something the display will use
<fibz_> i cant see anything after choosing a unetbootin boot option
<holstein> fibz_: from waht i understand, you are just sending it something it cant handle
<fibz_> can i see an example of what that should look like in the unetbootin command line?
<holstein> fibz_: you might need to do safe graphics mode.. but, its not an xfce thing, really.. its more of a hardware/driver thing
<holstein> fibz_: it shouldnt matter that you are using unetbootin, but, you may want to just dd the iso, so the nomodeset and other settings work more easily
<holstein> or you could text install, and just set it up in an xorg.conf after installing whatever drivers are needed
<fibz_> im going to remake the key with linux live USB creator. that way i get the correct xubuntu boot menu which i am more familiar with (no optical drive)
<holstein> fibz_: if you are re-doing it, just use dd
<fibz_> i've already started the process.  was doing that n googleing while waiting for a reply
<fibz_> i dont think resolution is the issue
<fibz_> it's pipeing video to the LVDS display that is non existant
<oojacoboo> how can I check which graphics cards are recognized by the OS?
<fibz_> (laptop got ripped in half, no LCD, using external LCD)
<onyotzki> hallo
<Unit193> onyotzki: Howdy.
<holstein> fibz_: when i have seen that exact message, i changed the resolution being sent to the monitor to something that is in range for the hardware, and it worked
<holstein> fibz_: i did that with an xorg.conf file
<holstein> oojacoboo: try the live CD
<oojacoboo> holstein: ?
<holstein> oojacoboo: try the live CD and see if the OS works with your graphics hardware
<oojacoboo> holstein: one of the cards works fine
<oojacoboo> I just can't tell if the others are recognized
<oojacoboo> I have 3 in total
<holstein> oojacoboo: lspci shows hardware.. i havent had luck mixing cards like that.. but, i have read about it being addressed the same as i just suggested.. with an xorg.conf
<fibz_>  none of my PCs show the xubuntu splash screen during boot. that can be fixed with resolution. i know it's pipeing it to the wrong screen because i blindly went into tty console and put the system to suspend then woke the system and got video onto the external LCD. problem is im doing this blind and getting it right is a crap shoot. this isnt an existing system but the installer
<oojacoboo> holstein: I'll check it out, thanks
<fibz_> okay so i need to add "xrandr --output VGA1 --rate 60 --mode 1024x768" to the end of my USB's xorg.conf? holstein
<holstein> fibz_: what would i do? try nomodeset from the normal iso i used dd to copy to the stick.. or, i would use the mini iso and install, then, use a custom xorg.conf post install if needed
<fibz_> i tried nomodeset
<holstein> fibz_: unfortunately, i have found quite a few external vga ports that just dont work
<fibz_> this works fine in 12.x and 13.x
<holstein> fibz_: what are you using?
<fibz_> 14
<holstein> 14? its not released yet.. just use 12.04 or 13.10
<holstein> is there a proprietary driver you typically install?
<fibz_> nope, always been x.org
<holstein> fibz_: thats the server
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> it will take advantage of a kernel module or driver.. and that can be broken or unsupported in 14.04 right now.. or who knows
<fibz_> it's an intel gpu
<holstein> sure.. i have a few intel gpu's that are problematic.. and any of that can be broken in 14.04
<holstein> any of it can be removed anytime from the kernel.. older drivers that they want to pull out
<holstein> 12.04 is supported for a long time.. and is inline with the age of the hardware more
<fibz_> im trying to get away from 12.04. i cant stand it any more.
<holstein> 13.10 is supported and you stated it works.. you can support it as long as you please after july
<fibz_> it's currently got 12.10.   looks like im on my own for 14
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> fibz_: on your owh, or in that channel.. though, its not officially supported til april
<fibz_> part of why im trying to run 14 is to get my wifi working.my Wifi N card hasnt worked since 13. i'd like to get that fixed some point b4 next year (no wifi means no google or IRC, gotta sneakernet my efforts)
<holstein> well, its not something you'll "fix" since its not broken
<fibz_> i'd like to at least get a bug report in. is that too much to ask?
<holstein> i "Fixed" it by replacing it with a well supported wifi chip
<fibz_> im sorry im poor and running half a laptop
<holstein> fibz_: start one. but, its really just not supported.. broadcom is not going to be able/willing to co-operate, and there is just so much that can be done
<holstein> fibz_: but, mine works great now that i replaced it.. atheros :)
<holstein> fibz_: i have run many headless laptops like that.. i understand.. and, there are "free of cost" machines and hardware that are supported
<holstein> fibz_: i didnt pay anything for the atheros chip i replaced my broadcom one with
<fibz_> how?
<holstein> salvaged.. discussion available in #xubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> i will say, nothing about 14.04 will be able to address that driver issue for broadcom
<fibz_> btw, its artheros
<holstein> fibz_: i read b4 and assumed "b4".. broadcom
<Unit193> b43, yeah. :/
<holstein> fibz_: still, its easy to swap it out.. but, that makes me thing it might be a hardware issue
<fibz_> it worked fine on any ubuntu 9 ~ 12. 13.04 and up, it looks like it works, but it refuses to connect to any AP
<holstein> i would test with a live CD, or an officially supported operating system
<holstein> to be sure the hardware isnt broken
<fibz_> the hardware works untill you run it on ubuntu 13.x
<fibz_> so i have it running 12.10
<holstein> i would use 12.04. its still supported
<holstein> 12.10 is not
<fibz_> i am aware. just cant stand 12.04 any longer
<fibz_> 12.04 wont be supported forever anyway
<holstein> its quite similar to 12.04.. its just that 12.04 gets years of support and 12.10 is not supported any longer
<holstein> fibz_: 12.04 is supported longer than 13.10
<fibz_> i am aware of the release schedule and support schedule, i am aware i am making no apparent sense.
<holstein> fibz_: no worries.. i just hate to see folks battling so hard
<fibz_> i was just pointing out that there is no documentation for xfce here: and i think i found a solution here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Resetting_an_out-of-range_resolution
<holstein> fibz_: that problem is not related to xfce, AFAIK
<fibz_> no documentation here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen  *
<fibz_> i was willing to hold out and not ask for help untill i got there and reached a dead end
<holstein> its got to do with sending the resolution to the screen that it cant show.. from my experience.. but, those are plublically editible.. and any attention im sure is appreciated
<holstein> i think that could be any operating system sending that res and the monitor would complain
<fibz_> but like many others, i dont know what i'm doing so a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Resetting_an_out-of-range_resolution   would be a VERY nice thing to do
<holstein> go or it
<holstein> for*
<fibz_> i shoudnt be editing stuff when i dont know what im doing
<holstein> fibz_: you are addressing the resolution the hardware wont display
<holstein> fibz_: you should have your data backed up anyway.. and you can install and test.. it was fiddly when i worked that out, but it was by changing the resolution to what the monitor could display
<euryale> Hi can anyone help me please? I installed Xubuntu 13.10 last night before i shut it down it has no problem
<euryale> but now my desktop is black & white, it's like it's all greyed out.
<euryale> but before that, the desktop is blank, no panel. i installed compiz and emerald last night which i rebooted and came with no problem, til now.
<holstein> euryale: i wouldnt do that.. consider reverting..
<holstein> euryale: you can try resetting the user config..
<Unit193> See if that fixes it, if it does. try out compton, though not as "fun" as the other is.
<euryale> what will the reset do?
<holstein> euryale: reset the settings that may be breaking your system
<holstein> euryale: the changes you have done that has broken the panel and the desktop.. etc
<fibz_> holstein, nolapic boot option fixed the problem
<euryale> ok how do i put that in the terminal?
<holstein> euryale: put what in the terminal?
<euryale> i have panel now and have several windows open but the whole screen is black & white.
<holstein> euryale: i would start by removing whatever you have installed, and revert.. and consider removing the user config files if needed
<holstein> !tty | euryale
<ubottu> euryale: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<euryale> ok
<holstein> ^ you should be able to work from a TTY.. or the recover console
<holstein> recovery*
<euryale> thanks holstein, but i don't know the script to work to.
<holstein> euryale: the user configs are in the user /home
<holstein> euryale: im not suggesting that will fix the issue.. im suggesting that, in your troubleshooting, if you revert, and you still have issues, you can consider removing the user configs
<holstein> euryale: for the panel, for example
<fibz_> by that do you meen delete /home/user/.config ?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<holstein> you dont even have to delete them.. you can just move them, and test.. and be able to revert
<euryale> ok thanks holstein.
<holstein> at some point, i would probably just reinstall, since, its a fresh install, and that might take less time
<euryale> but before this i have xubuntu 13.10 in the past with compiz and emerald installed without any problem.
<holstein> euryale: it doesnt ship with it.. its problematic
<holstein> euryale: i suggest not using it.. and trying compton as Unit193 suggestion
<euryale> what is compton?
<Unit193> It's not as pretty, but it's a compositor.
<holstein> !info compton
<ubottu> Package compton does not exist in saucy
<Unit193> Hmmm, IIRC not in saucy.
<Unit193> !info compton trusty
<Unit193> :/
<euryale> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (trusty), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<happy> what up
<happy> tough crowd
<oojacoboo> trying to get a mining rig setup
<oojacoboo> having issues with multiple gpus :/
<euryale> @holster. i've fix the problem
<Unit193> What'd ya do?
<euryale> i re-installed the xcfe4 panel.
<Unit193> 0_o
<euryale> i was trying to remove it via terminal using purge command, turns out that it is not installed, i don't know y but it's what it says, so i installed it again.
<vrkalak>  /msg NickServ identify 2kitties6
<melt7777> bahahhahaha  w00p w00p security alert
<melt7777> oojacoboo come to #litecoin-bamt for mining distro
<oojacoboo> melt7777: I think I'm in too deep to distro hop :/
<oojacoboo> I was thinking about BAMT though
<melt7777> its based on xu
<melt7777> just released 10 minutes ago
<oojacoboo> got that new new, huh?
<melt7777> been busting our buns making it happen
<oojacoboo> I hear ya - I might check it out if I can't get this wrapped up
<oojacoboo> I don't know much about bamt really
<oojacoboo> don't want to start back at zero thoughy
<melt7777> you'd be starting at, boot and mine
<oojacoboo> what about all my graphic cards and drivers, etc/
<oojacoboo> setting up a static ip and ssh
<oojacoboo> cgminer and monitoring binaries
<melt7777> ssh runs, drivers are installed, monitoring, sgminer4.1 and nfactor,
<melt7777> static ip is on u
<oojacoboo> you say litecoin... but I'm doing multipool :/
<melt7777> same
<oojacoboo> what's the difference in this and just BAMT?
<oojacoboo> BAMT primarily for bitcoin?
<melt7777> go do some readin
<melt7777> im out
<xubuntu814> hey does xubuntu use gdm?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu814, it doesn't
<xubuntu814> ok sweet, thanks. What is the upcomming release use as a display manager?
<Unit193> LightDM, like the last/rest.
<xubuntu814> alright. thank you
<xubuntu932> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu (based on Ubuntu 13.10). The bluetooth seems to work (icon on desktop) and "hcitool scan" detects my mouse. However, I can't "pair" my mouse with my computer. Any idea?
<mapps> hey
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> any eror?
<xubuntu932> you mean, in the terminal when I launch "hcitool scan"?
<mapps> yea
<xubuntu932> no, no error
<xubuntu932> It successfully detects "F0:65:DD:76:93:18	HP Bluetooth Mouse X4000b".
<xubuntu932> how can I "pair my mouse with my computer via the cmd-line? what's the command?
<mapps> not sure sorry
<xubuntu932> no worries
<xubuntu932> FYI I found the answer here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/59204/34919
<DougRead> Hi all... My first time on IRC. I've hit a dead end trying to get ethernet working on my Xubuntu laptop - am I ok to go ahead and ask for help?
<cfhowlett> !ask|DougRead,
<ubottu> DougRead,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DougRead> I can connect fine with wlan0, but not eth0. With no wlan0 network the eth0 doesn't connect when I believe it should. The output of if config is: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:89:84:17:d8:58             inet addr:10.192.115.54  Bcast:10.192.115.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::2289:84ff:fe17:d858/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:4255 erro
<dna6a> is there anyone here who loves helping new people
<knome> dna6a, why don't you ask your question and find out?
<cfhowlett> !ask|dna6a,
<ubottu> dna6a,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dna6a> well I am a complete noob.. I have used ssh once and it took 2 hours to get my sickbeard working for my synology NAS
<dna6a> anway, i bought a GPU miner
<knome> dna6a, what's your question?
<dna6a> and tested it all
<dna6a> the command cgm for the cgminer isnt working though
<dna6a> and it was at his house
<dna6a> i have no idea where to even begin to troubleshoot it
<knome> !foocoin | dna6a
<ubottu> dna6a: Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
<dna6a> there must be some  users in here that mine though
<knome> possibly, but the right place to ask is the channel for the currency
<cfhowlett> dna6a, completely offtopic for ubuntu.  sorry.
<dna6a> I understand
<dna6a> I am just trying to find a specific user that may be able to assist i guess
<dna6a> nm
<knome> your best bet would be on the appropriate currency channel
<dna6a> it was an xubuntu issue in the end more than a mining one
<dna6a> the dns was setup wrong , the last owner had a weird dns
<dna6a> anyway im all running and going well now
<dna6a> cheers
<melt7777> hey does vino work for xfce???
<baizon> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 130 kB, installed size 548 kB
<baizon> melt7777: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71309/how-do-i-enable-remote-desktop-connection-on-xubuntu-11-10
<melt7777> yes, i followed that, it's running , but rdp won't connect.
<melt7777> i can ssh in no problem
<melt7777> vnc works, though. do i need to install xrdp for it to use rdp?
<melt7777> no that gave me a raw rdp x server no good - vnc will be plenty
<melt7777> thx
<baizon> np
<Frozenthia> Why would a Linux STA driver installed on Xubuntu freeze the wireless and mouse on my Windows partition/OS?
<Frozenthia> Card: Broadcom BCM4311
<Kekai> Can I just say how much I love Xubuntu
<Kekai> idk if its lightweight
<Kekai> but I am on spotify, skype, IRC, GOogle chrome
<Kekai> and I have a livestream going
<Kekai> that would normally kill Ubuntu or windows
<_adrenaline> I use xubuntu too and I like it also. I believe yes it is ok for you to yell it out the window
<Kekai> well my netbook is 1GB of ram
<Kekai> and 400 GB of HDD space so
<Kekai> me doing the 4 main things  love at once without choosing 2 is awesome
<Kekai> its always google chrome/SPotify or Chrome/KVirc or chrome/Skype
<Kekai> So doing all 4 at once is cool
<_adrenaline> definitely
<_adrenaline> That is some sweet ram in a netbook too
<Kekai> well I got an extra slot
<Kekai> I looked up the specs of this
<Kekai> and it can go to 4GB or ram
<Kekai> just no money for another card
<Kekai> i would get a 2GB or a 4GB card
<Kekai> I kinda like Xubuntu's theme
<Kekai> I cant handle light themes
<Kekai> I know I can put in another theme
<_adrenaline> Ya I agree. have you messed with window tweaks, You can transparent the borders. it is cool too.
<arrith> i really don't know how much ram it would save but you can use xmonad as the wm
<arrith> there are probably a few different tweaks you can use to get ram down. but iirc it's all within the range of a hundred megabytes or so
<Frozenthia> Why would a Linux STA driver installed on Xubuntu freeze the wireless and mouse on my Windows partition/OS?
<Frozenthia> Card: Broadcom BCM4311
<Kekai> because the windows tribe of people in side your computer are rivals to anyone not part of the tribe and kill your drivers because they are futuristic and think they are voodoo for riding in mechanical beasts..
<Kekai> *end of trolling*
<Kekai> XD
<TheSheep> Kekai: please don't do that
<Kekai> sorry
<Kekai> I know how it is to break stuff and worry. So a little laugh helps
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: I don't really understand your statement.
<Kekai> Im guessing it has to do with mulitple drivers
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: you are saying that your linux drivers are freezing your windows?
<Frozenthia> Yes.
<cfhowlett> Frozenthia, highly unlikely.
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: so you are running linux or windows?
<Frozenthia> When I disabled that driver on Linux and booted back into Windows, my wireless came back and my speeds went back up.
<Frozenthia> I'm triple booting OS X, Windows, and Linux.
<arrith> now that is pretty odd. i would almost choc it up to coincidence.
<arrith> Frozenthia: has this happened multiple times?
<cfhowlett> Frozenthia, on a mac?
<Frozenthia> Yes, cf
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: check your bios settings, maybe the driver enabled power saving functions of your wireless card
<TheSheep> and in power saving mode it's less... powerful
<arrith> chalk* rather
<TheSheep> no idea why mouse would work worse though
<TheSheep> oh, that's a mac?
<TheSheep> so no bios
<TheSheep> here goes my theory
<Frozenthia> I have the following partition scheme: EFI/GPT, Mac, Windows, Linux /, Linux Home, and a 2 MB erm... BIOS thing that the installer suggested I have.
<arrith> hm yeah some kind of persistent ram or memory thing. some info is being stored somewhere perhaps. some newer mac might be weird
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: I can see no way in which a linux system that sits there on the disk and does nothing while your windows runs can affect anything
<TheSheep> Frozenthia: are you sure you didn't change anything else in your windows?
<Frozenthia> I didn't have wireless except on Mac and Windows. When I used ethernet to give me the STA driver and finally got wireless working, and went back into Windows, my wireless card froze and would limit my speed at 5.5 if I was lucky to connect.
<TheSheep> Can't really help you with Windows problems
<Frozenthia> When I turned off the driver, the problem went away.
<TheSheep> maybe just rebooting the windows is what actually helped?
<TheSheep> it tends to be like that
<Frozenthia> No, I rebooted over and over prior to turning off the driver.
<TheSheep> Since the problems are under Windows, I would contact their support, you are paying them for that after all.
<TheSheep> I wouldn't be surprised if it was completely random from reboot to reboot, for example.
<Frozenthia> Microsoft and Apple turn their ears off when they hear that I'm using another OS.
<cfhowlett> Frozenthia, so disable the driver before you boot windows, enable for ubuntu.  FTFY
<TheSheep> well, don't say it then, it's not related to linux anyways most likely
<TheSheep> aw, he's gone
<melt7777> ubuntu is the windows of linux. :)
<knome> melt7777, do you have a support question?
<melt7777> oftentimes i do, but i also idle in case i see a question i can help someone with, and occasionally have something amusing to say
<knome> melt7777, general chatter at #xubuntu-offtopic
<melt7777> mmhmm
<Kekai> I Originally had Lubuntu on this system, but installed Xubuntu Via terminal "sudo apt-get install Xubuntu-desktop". I have now have gotten rid of all traces of lubuntu (Even my start up screen is Xubuntu.) So what happens now when I upgrade? Will the upgrade to 14.04 make it officially xubuntu?
<baizon> Kekai: you will upgrade xubuntu and lubuntu also
<Kekai> but Lubuntu isnt to be found on my system
<baizon> Kekai: did you remove it?
<baizon> can you chose an lubuntu session?
<Kekai> I used the "Get back to a pure XCFE" page
<baizon> a ok
<Kekai> It can not be chosen from the login screen
<Kekai> I only have "XCFE" and "Xubuntu Session"
<baizon> Kekai: why do you think you will have a "real" xubuntu after an upgrade?
<baizon> if you have it now, you will have it also after the upgrade
<Kekai> i have no idea
<knome> it is an awkward question anyway
<Kekai> This is the first time I have switched OS via terminal
<knome> you will have "ubuntu" with xubuntu packages installed
<knome> there is no "official" xubuntu installation, or at least not any specific packages that a system should/shouldn't have
<Kekai> ok
<knome> there is just the official xubuntu ISO, and after installation, it is "just" a customized ubuntu installation anyway
<Kekai> okay
<Kekai> I thought t have a pure Xubuntu OS I would have to do a fresh install
<baizon> Kekai: no need
<Kekai> but I dont have to do anything
<Kekai> Okay thank you
<baizon> you can install ubuntu and then install xubuntu afterwards
<baizon> np
<Kekai> um no
<Kekai> Im sorry Ubuntu is good
<Kekai> but its a power hungry resource hungry OS
<baizon> Kekai: i mean you have the possibility
<Kekai> mhm
<baizon> you can have ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, etc. on your system
<Kekai> I only switched because Ubuntu needed more ram than I could give it
<baizon> Kekai: yes thats a valid reason :)
<Kekai> i only found Xubuntu because my Ex GF had it on her laptop
<arrith> she has good taste
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. thanks!
<StrangeRat> hello i have a 128 gb ssd and a 750 hdd i am trying to install in addition i have win7 installed on 64 gb ssd i am not sure how to partition xubuntu on the ssd and hdd and i dont know where to put the boot loader?
<StrangeRat> thank you in advance
<arrith> StrangeRat: you currently run off a 64 GB SSD and you are installing those two new drives?
<StrangeRat> yes i have (1) 64gb ssd for windows cuz i barely use it
<arrith> StrangeRat: is that the only drive you use currently?
<StrangeRat> this is a fresh install
<StrangeRat> i just plugged it in and installed bare bones win7
<arrith> oh ok
<arrith> StrangeRat: are you familiar with setting your boot device in your bios?
<StrangeRat> i have another 64gb for it if you rhink thats good
<StrangeRat> yes i am
<StrangeRat> its just alot of drives lol
<arrith> it is
<StrangeRat> overwhelming
<arrith> ok so it doesn't matter where you boot your boot device. ssd would be faster of course, so i would recommend one of the SSDs. just make sure on whichever drive you install the bootloader, the bios is set to try to boot from that drive
<arrith> doesn't matter where you put your bootloader*
<StrangeRat> ok
<StrangeRat> cool
<StrangeRat> so i could just let xubuntu default it
<StrangeRat> during installi mean
<arrith> StrangeRat: sure, that should work, if that drive is set as your boot device in your bios
<StrangeRat> oh! i see whatya mean
<arrith> the drive you're installing xubuntu to i mean
<StrangeRat> ok got it
<StrangeRat> yup
<arrith> if you have multiple linux installs it can get a bit complicated keeping your grub menu up to date
<StrangeRat> i do not
<arrith> ah ok, that's simplifies things
<StrangeRat> i just want xubuntu and win 7
<StrangeRat> and i have win7 on a 64 gb ssd so far
<arrith> make sure that your windows drive is plugged in when you install xubuntu so grub can detect it and add it to your boot menu. but of course be careful to not install xubuntu over it :P
<StrangeRat> and i have remaing  128 gb ssd and a 750 gb hdd
<StrangeRat> ok no prob i have the install menu up now
<arrith> yeah. i would give xubuntu that 128 GB SSD and use the 750 GB hdd for data
<StrangeRat> ok so just let xubuntu install on 128 and put like /home on hdd/
<arrith> StrangeRat: sure that would work
<StrangeRat> ok phew that seems so simpple lol
<arrith> :)
<arrith> though hopefully you have a backup drive big enough to accommodate all of these other drives
<StrangeRat> yes i do i hae 10 tb backup drive that everything backs up to automatically each day
<arrith> wow fancy
<arrith> StrangeRat: is that a NAS or a server?
<StrangeRat> lol just lucky im a scavenger
<StrangeRat> nas
<arrith> StrangeRat: unraid/drobo?
<StrangeRat> unraid
<arrith> ah yea
<arrith> those are popular
<StrangeRat> :D
<arrith> how many drives?
<StrangeRat> 10
<arrith> ah wow. that must be a packed chassis
<StrangeRat> i think i cant remeber it was awhile ago
<StrangeRat> well its a frankenstein
<arrith> haha. are all the drives screwed in? or are some free?
<StrangeRat> i work at a security /surveillance company and they throw stuff constantly\
<StrangeRat> all on hot swap bays
<StrangeRat> slides
<arrith> oh that's good access to older drives. you might try experimenting with zfsonlinux one day
<arrith> wow
<arrith> what chassis?
<arrith> norco?
<StrangeRat> ohhhhh
<StrangeRat> i THINK norco
<StrangeRat> not sure
<arrith> does it have 20 or 24 bays?
<StrangeRat> 20
<StrangeRat> i know that much
<arrith> ah yeah, 4020 norco possibly
<StrangeRat> oooo you so smart
<StrangeRat> haha
<arrith> btw a more-ideal backup setup is following the '3 2 1' rule:
<arrith> 3 copies of anything you care about - Two isn't enough if it's important.
<arrith> 2 different formats - Example: Dropbox+DVDs or Hard Drive+Memory Stick or CD+Crash Plan, or more
<arrith> 1 off-site backup - If the house burns down, how will you get your memories back?
<arrith> for lots of data that isn't always possible. personally i'm not able to do that for everything, but it's something to aspire to
<StrangeRat> oh nice advice thank you
<StrangeRat> hmm yeah really really good point
<arrith> generally the most important data is only like less than a gigabyte, stuff like documents and a few pictures
<StrangeRat> well ok so xubuntu on 128 and /home on 750 hdd
<arrith> i use a combination of google drive, harddrives and usb thumb drives
<arrith> StrangeRat: yeah i'd say that sounds good
<StrangeRat> and that leaves an extra 64 gb ssd should i use that for extra storage on win7?
<arrith> StrangeRat: oh right the extra 64 GB SSD hm
<arrith> StrangeRat: you can look into setting that up as a cache to speed up general operations on linux
<StrangeRat> the only thing im doing withj win7 is a few games that arent linux compatible
<StrangeRat> ok so im probably ok with just 64gb on win7 huh
<arrith> StrangeRat: i think so. though games these days are getting pretty big. new one i saw had just like 20-25 gigs for the install media. though for games that take 7-10 gigs that's about 6 games
<arrith> StrangeRat: you could split the 750 gig and use some of it for windows
<StrangeRat> most y ames on steam are linux compatible
<StrangeRat> i like the whole speed thingtho you suggested
<arrith> StrangeRat: names of stuff for linux caching:  bcache  and  dm-cache
<arrith> been meaning to do that myself. as i have some like 16 gig or 32 gig ssd thing that came with my laptop
<StrangeRat> ok cool hmm that sounds a lil confusing do you think i should do that ?
<arrith> https://www.google.com/#q=linux+ssd+cache
<arrith> StrangeRat: well for your own education
<arrith> StrangeRat: you can keep the 64gig around for uhm, i guess data for windows or something
<arrith> depends on if you need xubuntu or windows to be faster
<StrangeRat> oh nice thank you
<StrangeRat> ok befroe i hit the install button ... is the /home on hdd going to be logical right?
<StrangeRat> well ill spend more time on linux
<arrith> personally i've gotten away with just using xp in a vm when i have to do some windows thing. Wine has actually worked pretty well otherwise
<StrangeRat> oh really?!
<StrangeRat> well heck
<arrith> StrangeRat: all depends on how you do your data setup. like /home on the hdd will be slower than an ssd, so personally i'd probably put everything, including home, on that 128 gig hdd
<StrangeRat> im only trying to play one game on win7
<arrith> but then periodically you have to manually move stuff to the 750 gig thing
<StrangeRat> hmmm ok
<arrith> oh hah
<StrangeRat> openspades
<arrith> convenience/speed tradeoff
<arrith> eh
<StrangeRat> but its a night mare to install on linux
<StrangeRat> or i would
<arrith> StrangeRat: under wine? or does it have a linux version?
<StrangeRat> well actually its the readmer file for the install ive been stuck for a month
<StrangeRat> it has a linux version
<StrangeRat> windows grosses me out so i mean if i can get it runnning under xubuntu
<arrith> StrangeRat: if they have a linux version you might try asking in their irc channel or mailing list for help installing it
<StrangeRat> man this was waay more productive then i thought it would be lol
<arrith> since actually
<StrangeRat> i did thwy said if you dont know then you dont deserve to use it
<arrith> aw
<arrith> well, i can try to help
<arrith> you should software raid stripe (raid 0) those two 64 gig SSDs for xubuntu
<StrangeRat> ill link you to it if you get it running on my linux ill mail you a ssd
<arrith> then store your xubuntu data on the 128 gig
<arrith> hah
<StrangeRat> oooooo
<arrith> i'll hold you to that :P
<StrangeRat> i am serious
<StrangeRat> i have 5 more ssds
<arrith> haha
<arrith> dunno how fast your cpu is but striped SSDs are wicked fast
<StrangeRat> 64 gb m4 crucials
<arrith> ah interesting
<StrangeRat> 4.2 ghz i3 and 16 gb corsair ram
<StrangeRat> 2x 660 ti nvidia
<arrith> happen to know the cpu model #? if it starts with a 2, 3 or 4?
<StrangeRat> hmmm not sure ill have to look it up
<arrith> mk
<StrangeRat> but yeah man ill just do the raid
<arrith> i3, not totally sure
<StrangeRat> but i have no idea
<arrith> yeah raid sounds pretty neat
<StrangeRat> its overcloked
<arrith> hah yeah 4.2 ghz sounds wild
<arrith> prob dual core i think
<StrangeRat> but do i really get more speed from raid 0?
<arrith> might have to move over to the #xubuntu-offtopic for stuff about that game btw
<arrith> you do definitely, if your mobo/cpu can handle it
<StrangeRat> ok thats totally fine
<StrangeRat> ok ya it should
<StrangeRat> here ill move over and out of the way :)
<StrangeRat> well wait
<arrith> but ofc you should keep regular backups since its risky. no data protection
<StrangeRat> would you mind helping
<arrith> yea sure
<StrangeRat> me with the raid?
<arrith> anything xubuntu related can be in here
<arrith> yeah
<StrangeRat> thanx soo much
<arrith> StrangeRat: are you installing 13.10?
<StrangeRat> yes
<arrith> i haven't installed that yet myself, keep meaning to get around to doing it, so i'm not totally familiar with the installer. it might have something for raid
<arrith> StrangeRat: do you have all of your drives connected?
<StrangeRat> i did but i just booted down cuz i wont need the windows
<StrangeRat> should i plug them all in a certain way ?
<StrangeRat> like start with the 128 ?
<arrith> ah, well for simplicity might make sense to connect them all. ideally like if you have four sata ports, i'd do the two 64 GBs first, then then 128, then the 750
<arrith> eh
<arrith> i'd put the ones you plan to use the most at the front
<StrangeRat> ok no prob itll take 30 secs
<arrith> StrangeRat: i forget how the web client works but you can be in two irc channels at once
<StrangeRat> ok back
<StrangeRat> everything is situated
<arrith> StrangeRat: as in you can join #xubuntu-offtopic by typing:    /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<arrith> soudns good
<StrangeRat> do you want me in here?
<StrangeRat> or in the other
<StrangeRat> got it im in both now
<arrith> StrangeRat: xubuntu stuff here, game stuff in the other
<StrangeRat> yes sir
<arrith> StrangeRat: arite so doin some quick googling, i'm not totally sure if the installer has anything for raid in xubuntu 13.10. have you seen anything about raid when you went partway though it recently?
<StrangeRat> i actually think there was something in the options
<arrith> hm, ideally i'd like to fire up a vm but i need to close some chromium tabs first
<StrangeRat> http://buildandshoot.com/chat.php
<StrangeRat> and the channel is #openspades
<xubuntu496> How do I fix this: bug soft lockup - CPU stuck for 23s!?
<hann3s> some googleing suggests its a kernel problem. could you paste your syslog?
<hann3s> a lshw can't harm as well :)
<xubuntu496> This problem occurs when I try to install xubuntu on Virtualbox and no log of it
<hann3s> hmm, interesting. Before we proceed, have you validated the file with the md5 cheksum?
<bumpy> is there any way to determine whether an upgrade will require a restart?
<dcu> probably depends on how you define "require"
<bumpy> you're not risking any damage if you don't restart? i dont know much about operating systems
<bumpy> but i'm referring to the message you sometimes get that you need to restart
<dcu> thats most likely the case if there were some kernel update
<dcu> and you do not really have to reboot then afaik
<bumpy> so a kernel update wouldn't take affect until after a reboot
<bumpy> couldn't
<dcu> yes
<bumpy> thanks dcu
<dcu> no problem
#xubuntu 2014-03-13
<Kekai> Is there a keyboard shortcut in Xubuntu 13.10 to lock the screen?
<krytarik> Kekai: Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<Kekai> anyway to change it?
<Kekai> Some of my indicators are now showing a box with red marks in them
<krytarik> Kekai: Sure, in "Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts".
<krytarik> Kekai: That's probably because your chosen icon them doesn't have icons included for those.
<krytarik> *theme
<Kekai> ive never changed them
<krytarik> Kekai: Well, them you have indicators running that aren't covered by Xubuntu's default icon theme.
<Kekai> they were running earlier
<Kekai> wifi indicator, sound and skype
<krytarik> Kekai: Check if "elementary Xfce dark" is still selected in "Settings Manager -> Appearance -> Icons".
<Kekai> no
<krytarik> Kekai: And rather?
<Kekai> elementary dark
<Kekai> *xcfe
<krytarik> Kekai: That's what I just said though? :P
<Kekai> nope
<Kekai> Just "Elementary xcfe
<Kekai> you said ElementaryXCFE dark
<Kekai> :P
 * krytarik facepalms
<krytarik> Kekai: And when exactly did those icons disappear?
<Kekai> a few minutes ago but came back after refreshing them
<krytarik> Kekai: Oki doki. :)
<Kekai> like doing something where they needed to change
<Kekai> sorry for being a pain
<Kekai> but I have another question
<Kekai> I have a mouspad on my machine and every once in a while I touch it and it does something weird.
<Kekai> anyway in xubuntu to disable this POS
<krytarik> Kekai: You mean touchpad?
<Kekai> yes
<krytarik> Sec.
<Kekai> I got it
<Kekai> Under setting, I choose mouse then click my pointer and select Touchpad
<Kekai> then uncheck enable this device.
<krytarik> Cool, even easier than I thought then. :)
<krytarik> Kekai: I was gonna point you there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<arrith> since if you happens to be in a virtual console, ctrl-alt-del gives you a reboot surprise
<arrith> that lockscreen thing is one of the first things i change
<rawfodog> how can I tell what version of ubuntu my xubuntu is based off of ?
<rawfodog> I installed it a while ago, i forget what version it
<rawfodog> is
<RobertJDohnert> cat /etc/os-release
<Unit193> They use the same base, but lsb_release -a
<Unit193> Same base, repos, kernels, etc.  Just different DE and default settings (and applications.)
<Kostas> anyone around?
<slickymasterWork> !hi | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slickymasterWork> !ask | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kostas> ok, I'm checking out xubuntu 14.04 beta (live) and see that the memory usage is ~250MB, (1) is that normal? (2) is it higher than the FINAL is expected to be?
<slickymasterWork> Kostas: that'a an expected value
<slickymasterWork> s/that'a/that's
<Kostas> slickymasterWork: what about (2)? Is that due to some extra devel/troubleshooting bits? I'm completely unfamiliar with Xubuntu but some googling suggested mem usage should be below 200MB
<slickymasterWork> Kostas: that always depend on the amount of burden you're putting on your system
<Kostas> slickymasterWork: I'm checking the live image straight after boot on both a VM and a laptop
<slickymasterWork> Kostas: presently I'm on a VM box with Chrome, evince and PyCharm opened and I'm with an average memory usage of approximately 275 MB
<Kostas> slickymasterWork: with this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-1/ ?
<slickymasterWork> not exactly bet 1 Kostas. this a box that has been facing upgrades since precise :)
<slickymasterWork> but in terms of the core system, packages and applications it's pretty much the same thing
<slickymasterWork> Kostas: please check this out -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GridCube/rationales/new_ram
<Kostas> slickymasterWork: hmm, I read somewhere that the min was 256 and the recommended was 512. Since the machine I'm planning to install has exactly 1GB would you suggest looking somewhere else?
<slickymasterWork> Kostas: not particularly. This VM I'm in now, has 1 GB of RAM and works very smoothly. I don't have any complaints
<slickymasterWork> but you can always try Lubuntu, it's lighter than Xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> !lubuntu | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<starrats> 5morning GridCube
<Tigcex> Hello i can't start installation of xUbuntu, it stays on loading screen. Im waiting about 5 minutes and still nothing. Here is image about what i am talking http://i.imgur.com/q8Y0VOv.jpg
<GridCube> Tigcex, this happens everytime you try to boot?
<Tigcex> Hmm i'll try reset laptop and see maybe it will work.
<Tigcex> It's my first time installing xUbuntu
<Tigcex> Still loading like before :/
<GridCube> Tigcex, the load screen can hang because you have too little ram for it to load the desktop
<GridCube> maybe less than 1GB?
<Tigcex> My laptop got 2gb
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> thats should be more than enough
<GridCube> Tigcex, if you reboot and press a key in the grub stage, you can choose it to start as an installer, that should be quicker than letting it load all the desktop, care to try that?
<Tigcex> Hmm when i reset laptop it shows me for while a little keyboard and a "man" in circle or something like that and after this shows that what i posted on image
<GridCube> Tigcex, exactly, the keyboard means that if you press a key you get to a menu manually
<Tigcex> Ok choosed installation it get me to this loading again.
<GridCube> mmm
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GridCube> yes, that, check that the image you have is the proper one
<elfy> Tigcex: use those wiki pages - check the download is good, then you can also from the menu GridCube pointed you at check that the thing you are installing from is good as well
<Tigcex> Okay, thanks for help i'll try something :D
<GridCube> unless you are using an usb image, in that case the md5 can be different, but the iso should be the same
<Tigcex> I trying to install this from USB.
<GridCube> Tigcex, i would try to make the boot usb again, i particularly never had any problems using unetbootin
<elfy> you still need to check the image - but I've not had an issue with unetbootin once that's ok
<Tigcex> md5sum test gave me that they are different
<Tigcex> I have this 99fddea7d86b29059c854968e3be38c3 and i need to use which ubuntu hashes? Same as this or which one? Because i see multiple same file names
<Tigcex> Oh nvm. i readed it wrong :D
<Tigcex> I copied hash from ubuntu ._.
<Tigcex> They are same
<GridCube> Tigcex, i would try to re-do the usb
<Tigcex> I tried but still loading
<Tigcex> Eh.. i don't have idea.
<Tigcex> Brb 10-15 mins i go buy food for dog.
<Tigcex> Oh it showed (initramfs) stdin: I/O error mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:no such device can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Tigcex> i go to shop now
<Tigcex> im back
<Tigcex> Any idea GridCube?
<GridCube> Tigcex, have you googled the error code?
<Tigcex> Yes, i will try download xubuntu from mirror, maybe it will help.
<elfy> .........00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...........0.....0..........0
<Tigcex> Still that error :/
<delliott> Hi. I have an entry in my XFCE menu in the Other category that I cannot view in the Other category of the Edit Menu pane of the Settings Manager. What might be the cause of this problem? Xubuntu 13.10.
<Peyam> hi guys
<Peyam> need quick help
<Peyam> what s the name of network plugin?
<koegs> nm-applet?
<Tigcex> Eh i think i will surrender with installing this
<GridCube> Tigcex, :(
<Peyam> are you sure?
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install xfce4-nm-applet?
<Peyam> not found
<Peyam> i dont know what i did
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> Peyam, why xfce4?
<Peyam> ohh
<Peyam> not that one
<Peyam> i saw wrong
<Peyam> I mean not notifyd pluggin
<Peyam> the other one
<Peyam> I forgot the name of it
<GridCube> no idea
<Peyam> not notification, there is an other one just before it
<Peyam> what do you have on ur panel? can you please tell me the name of them?
<GridCube> the indicator that shows the connections is inside the plugin indicators applet
<GridCube> the one that contais the sound and other indicators
<GridCube> thats what you want to know?
<Tigcex> LOL it work's i used another pendrive.
<dbsantos> hello, I need change my keyboard layout. How to do this: I'm using Xfce
<baizon> dbsantos: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<krytarik> dbsantos: Or just in "Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Layout", of course.
<Norbertos> Hi there !
<Norbertos> Why is this happen ? :S http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=299170 (It's XFCE4 Terminal. I get normal colors with uxterm and on virtual consoles too)
<holstein> Norbertos: whats the question?
<Norbertos> Sorry, the link is bad: http://photo1.ask.fm/001/649/684/150003005-1rbqstg-85tiejenpqp25t5/original/terminal.png
<holstein> Norbertos: i see the shot.. whats the question?
<Norbertos> Sorry. I just tried to open it and I thought it's bad ... nevermind. :) Er, these are not the intended colors. They shouldn't be plum-ish
<Norbertos> When I open alsamixer, I get the same plum-ish colors, with xfce4-terminal only, of course.
<holstein> Norbertos: try resettings/removing the config for the terminal emulator.. or try some other emulator if you prefer it
<Norbertos> holstein: Well, uxterm will be good, thanks for suggestion ! :) See you. ;)
<altalt> hello
<David-A> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<altalt> Can anyone tell me what's the name of the pdf reader in 13.10?
<altalt> I mean other than simply "document viewer"
<knome> evince
<altalt> What version?
<altalt> I'm asking because it has a smooth scroll I need compared to the one in Mint 16 (here,  now)
<xubuntu116> Buona sera a tutti
<xubuntu116> avrei un problema di installazione
<xubuntu116> Sto cercando di installare UBUNTU  sul PC un p4 3ghz con 1,46 di ram da ieri sera. Alla fine grazie ad alcuni consigli ho capito che la macchina è troppo datata e sono passato a Xbuntu
<xubuntu116> ma anche in questo caso, dopo essere arrivati ad un certo punto...
<xubuntu116> compare la freccina del cursore ed uno sfondo grigio.... si perde tutto
<xubuntu116> adesso il monitor sta lampeggiando come il cielo in un temporale notturno...
<xubuntu116> cosa devo fare ?
<xubuntu116> Qualcuno mi ppuò aiutare ?
<krytarik> !it | xubuntu116
<ubottu> xubuntu116: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu116>  /join #ubuntu-it
<alket> does xubuntu 13.10 come with firewall ?
<krytarik> !firewall | alket
<ubottu> alket: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<HypothesisFrog> hi.
<HypothesisFrog> Just installed 14.04 and having problems with the networking.
<HypothesisFrog> samba doesn't seem to be working as it did before
<HypothesisFrog> can't connect to any of the windows shares, and my other systems can't see my xubuntu box on the network.
<Hypnotoad> Are they on the same workgroup?  What version of Xubuntu?
<HypothesisFrog> oh now it's working
<HypothesisFrog> sorry. ignore me.
<HypothesisFrog> hey Hypnotoad
<Hypnotoad> Howdy HypothesisFrog.
<HypothesisFrog> problem solved
<HypothesisFrog> by itself, mysteriously
<Hypnotoad> Oh that's nice.
#xubuntu 2014-03-14
<Kekai> how can I make my netbook not over heat?
<Kekai> When I ran ubuntu it took 5 hours to heat up, but now in xubuntu, takes an hour and its hot.
<holstein> Kekai: its like not "now xubuntu does this"... its more likely either a different version of ubuntu, or a different graphics driver
<Kekai> anyway I can make it run cooler?
<holstein> Kekai: depends on driver support and other factors
<holstein> i usually clean the device, then move on to driver testing
<Kekai> it maybe unclean last time I used the duster was back in october
<Kekai> or september
<slimjimflim> hi idk if this is an xfce issue or an xubuntu issue, but after my last update/reboot, xfce no longer remembers when i disable my touchpad
<slimjimflim> has anyone else had this problem?
<slimjimflim> i uncheck 'enable this device' and click close and when i go back to the 'mouse and touchpad' window, it's enabled again
<slimjimflim> this sucks particularly bad bc when i type, my hands hit the touchpad and that fucks up w/e i'm typing
<TheX> I'm just curious, Does Xubuntu need any king of Virus scanner?
<cfhowlett> !virus|TheX,
<ubottu> TheX,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<TheX> Ok thanks
<its> i lost my sudo passwd and i have know idea what to do. i want to check the biso but i cant beacuse i dont have my bios pass
<cfhowlett> zsw, you don't need sudo to check your bios ...
<Guest12931> ok
<Guest12931> i know but i lost my sudo login pass unix pass whatever\
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest12931,
<ubottu> Guest12931,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest12931> shush ubottu jk
<Guest12931> i lost my sudo passwd and have know idea what to do and i run xubuntu 13.10?
<Guest12931> that better?
<cfhowlett> Guest12931, you still joking around?  no time to play
<Guest12931> i no play dude i need help
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Guest12931> i have root pass
<cfhowlett> Guest12931, no you don't.  root HAS no password by default.
<Guest12931> i set it
<cfhowlett> Guest12931, ask in the main channel.  #ubuntu
<Guest12931> i have xubuntu os though even though there "99%' the same
<cfhowlett> Guest12931, I'm aware of that.
<Guest12931> good. i have one more q. how do i get root axsess from termanal
<Guest12931> ?
<bazhang> sudo -i
<bazhang> be careful when you use it
<bazhang> augh he quit
<cfhowlett> bazhang, nah, he came over to #ubuntu
<bazhang> cfhowlett, ok thanks :)
<mehannik> всем привет) Это русский чат? ну или кто ни будь из россии есть?
<cfhowlett> !ru|mehannik
<ubottu> mehannik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<argon_> I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.10 from 12.10 and now my system won't start up with the new kernel.. I get a "recursive error.. reboot is required" message on bootup. Anyone able to help?
<argon_> it doesn't start up in safe mode either. i have to boot up with the older kernel in grubl
<behrooz> hello
<[devil-boy]> yo
<behrooz> i use 5 years ubuntu , it is good for me
<behrooz> i goning to migrate to xubuntu
<behrooz> now i have many question about xubuntu.
<behrooz> do work ppa ubuntu on xubnutu ?
<arrith> behrooz: yes, unless they're for unity
<behrooz> sorry my english is weak . what's do u means  unless they're for unity .
<[devil-boy]> the user interface in ubuntu GUI
<[devil-boy]> yes I could anwser one question :d
<behrooz> for example i have a lap top lennovo with a graphic card intel HD 4000
<arrith> behrooz: what ppas do you want to use?
<behrooz> for intel hd driver
<arrith> behrooz: yes that will work fine
<behrooz> another question :
<behrooz> if i install xubuntu 12.04 LTS ,
<arrith> [devil-boy]: gj :)
<behrooz> when release final xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<behrooz> may i upgrade xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<baizon> behrooz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<baizon> behrooz: yes you can upgrade
<behrooz> and next question
<behrooz> i use nautilus file manager in ubuntu , i use script in right click on nautilus . do have file manager xubuntu support run script on right click .
<baizon> behrooz: yes, also you can install nautilus and use it
<baizon> behrooz: or for scripting http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<behrooz> thanks for help me guys
<behrooz> thanks baizon
<baizon> np
<arrith> oh right, i forgot you can do lts to lts for a second
<Poisoned_Dragon> hi all! Anyone know why I suddenly have 2 battery indicators? I always had one in my notification area, but I now I have one in my indicator plugin. Should I just hide one or is there a way to disable one of them?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh wait... I should be asking this in ubuntu+1. I'm using 14.04.
<xubuntu720> prova
<xubuntu720> salve ho un problema, provo a installare xubuntu in un vecchio pc win 94 o 98 (non ricordo) tramite cd, ma mi spunta kernel inappropriato per la cpu
<baizon> !it | xubuntu720
<ubottu> xubuntu720: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu720> ok grazie, scusatemi
<xubuntu720>  /join #ubuntu-it
<evilbug> anyone got a clue why xubuntu 12.04 would be slow on a c2d with 3gb ram? and i'm talking fresh boot, nothing running, opening a folder window does take about 10 seconds.
<cron> hi, i tried adding a custom action to thunar to mimic linux mint's 'Open as superuser', using the command "gksu thunar %f" but it doesn't work (nothing happens). anyone know of a workaround or what i'm doing wrong?
<nikolam> cron, hm, gksu thunar itself works fine..
<elfy> cron: which version of xubuntu?
<Unit193> cron: Is gksu installed?
<cron> nope. well then... that explains a lot!  thanks Unit193
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<cron> i swear that i had gksu installed... okay it works as expected now. never underestimate the power of incorrect assumption i guess.
<elfy> that was why I asked :)
<elfy> that said in 14.04 I've got gksu installed and the custom action that worked in 13.10 isn't ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> what's %f for?
<Unit193> %U I'd think would be more normal?
<cron> 'the path to the first selected file'
<Poisoned_Dragon> well, %f fails with an error, when run from terminal.
<cron> what's %U for ?
<cron> Poisoned_Dragon: it should work if you specify a folder to open
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, I see
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, the %f is suppose to fill in the folder location.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I've seen most commands that link to locations use %U outside of this particular situation. Perhaps change the variable to %U
<cron> yeah it seems to work with either %f or %U
<Poisoned_Dragon> how did you make the shortcut?
 * elfy made it work in 14.04 - ignore him 
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol k
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunarCustomActions
<elfy> Poisoned_Dragon: ^^
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanks elfy. I also found the xfce page on the subject.
<cron> ahh, i see. %u is the same as %f except it also does urls
<cron> i'll stick with %f in this case
<cron> uri's**
<David-A> cron: ("url" is okay with me, "uri" is too fuzzy a concept)
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup, I got it too.
<Poisoned_Dragon> works fine in 14.04
<knome> GTB3NW, hello.
<knome> GTB3NW, please turn the script off that uses awaynicks.
<knome> GTB3NW, consider this the last warning (you've got a few in PM)
<GTB3NW> I'll just leave, it's znc
<Unit193> (There is simpleaway.)
<GTB3NW> I prefer away nick for private channels I use
<knome> you can use non-public away messages, which is the designed way anyway
<GTB3NW> I could, but it's easier to leave
<GTB3NW> peac
<GTB3NW> e*
<HypothesisFrog> so why won't my xubuntu install serve on the windows network?
<HypothesisFrog> goddammit, someone explain it to me
<bazhang> no cursing here please
<HypothesisFrog> is windows a curse word?
<bazhang> <HypothesisFrog> goddammit, someone explain it to me
<HypothesisFrog> I didn't know that was considered cursing. My apologies.
#xubuntu 2014-03-15
<xubuntu355> what program should i use to add a windows partition after a fresh install of xubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu355: i use gparted.. but, i would probably use the windows installer if it doesnt wipe the drive
<perseids> i have a quick easy question, i wiped the drive and did an full Ubuntu install, can i still resize the linux partitions and add a windows 7 install?
<holstein> perseids: nothing about linux or ubuntu is stopping you
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows will likely be necessary
<holstein> you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair as well
<holstein> gparted will resize
<perseids> hrmm
<perseids> should there be any specific reason why windows should be at the front of the drive?
<holstein> perseids: no
<holstein> perseids: put it where you want/need it to be
<perseids> at this point i have a freh xubuntu install
<perseids> and everything is backed up
<perseids> reinstalling with windows first i can do real quick
<holstein> perseids: its a fresh install..
<perseids> would add another hour
<holstein> perseids: the hour for installing windows happens regardless.. then configuring
<holstein> you might want to just isntall windows, let it wipe the drive.. and let the xubuntu installer setup the dual boot for you.. that wont take long
<perseids> i was just wondering if there was going to be issues resizing the partitions with windows at the end
<holstein> perseids: i dont have issues..
<holstein> perseids: grub doesnt care where the partition is.. windows doesnt care.. if you do, put it where you want
<perseids> whats a good list of software to use
<perseids> burning dvds
<perseids> office work
<perseids> which ones are the best now?
<perseids> music player
<holstein> perseids: "good" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. use what is included, and research and try what you like
<perseids> what should i use to partition the drive to make room for windows?
<holstein> perseids: i have suggested, and i personally use gparted.. gparted is what i use, and most guides will suggest.. you should use what you are comfortable using
<perseids> going with clementine for music playr
<xubuntu837> hello to all
<xubuntu837> i have a question i hope someone can answer for me
<xubuntu837> i installed xubuntu and cannot find my volume button
<holstein> xubuntu837: should just be down by the time.. is audio working? did you do any testing from a live CD before installing? have you referred to..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i use pavucontrol
<xubuntu837> i do have sound
<xubuntu837> just not able to adjust it inside ubuntu only in the amorak app
<xubuntu837> i dont see the volume applet
<holstein> xubuntu837: the above resources should help.. i use pavucontrol, which you can use as well
<xubuntu837> ok i found it in xfc - multimedia  - pulseaudiocontrol
<skippezot> test
<holstein> skippezot: its working.. just ask if you have a question :)
<skippezot> all right thx
<skippezot> kinda new to ubuntu and been playing around with diffrent distro's on my system
<skippezot> seems the only one wich works decent is ubuntu studio
<skippezot> how come the low latency kernel seems to be more responsive
<holstein> we mostly just start with xubuntu and add packages.. as well as that kernel
<skippezot> but the low latency doesn't seem to use so much the hard drive as a plain xubuntu or an xfce session in ubuntu
<holstein> skippezot: you can look and see what the sizes are.. the hard drive space the kernel uses will be minimal
<holstein> any kernel
<skippezot> sorry didn't explain very wel
<holstein> if you mean resources, it really shouldnt be much different.. though, some folks find issues with the lowlatency kernel
<skippezot> i don't mean space but reading from or to the harddrive
<holstein> i usually suggest, if you dont need lowlatency, just use the generic one.. but, if you are enjoying that kernel, go for it
<holstein> you can use it in any ubuntu, since its in the default repos
<holstein> skippezot: that kernel shouldnt have anything to do with disk i/o
<skippezot> that's what i read also and that's why I'm wondering why it seems to run better
<holstein> skippezot: just that, likely friend.. "seems"
<skippezot> ok
<holstein> skippezot: as i said, if you are enjoying it, great.. and is something different? could be.. could be configuration or something you did at setup
<holstein> or, ubuntustudio 13.10 vs ubuntu 12.04.. vs xubuntu 13.04. for example
<skippezot> only used 12.04
<skippezot> but like i said I've been playing around much without much knowledge so....
<holstein> back then, i think there may be an older version.. so, you could be using an older kernel for lowlatency, and something about the newer generic one has issues with your hardware
<skippezot> OK
<skippezot> i'm just wandering cause I'd like to reinstall my system so maybe I could go for plain xubuntu cause I don't realy need the low latency
<skippezot> I also installed the gnome desktop which probably wasn't such a smart move
<skippezot> seems to be interfering with xfce session
<perseids> so whats essectial sofware for liunx now
<fibz_> i dont understand the question
<perseids> ubuntu software center crashes alot
<perseids> is there an alternative?
<fibz_> i just use apt-get in terminal most of the time
<fibz_> software center is nice for when you dont necessarily know what your looking for
<fibz_> perseids, there is also Synaptic Package Manager availavle under the app launcer menu -> system -> Synaptic
<dna6a> if i am updating the ram on my xubuntu 2 gb ddr with 16 gb ddr i dont have to change anything in bios correct?
<dna6a> ive never had a linux os build before just thought id check in advance, i think it should all be cool just to reaplce and switch back on though..
<TheSheep> dna6a: whether you need to change anything in bios or not is irrelevant to what operating system you are using, better ask in ##hardware and tell them what computer you have
<dna6a> ty
<dna6a> how do I check if this ubuntu is 64 or 32?
<TheSheep> uname -a
<TheSheep> if it says x86_64, it's 64
<dna6a> ty
<perseids> what are some must have apps for Xbuntu?
<dna6a> for me cgminer :P
<knome> perseids, that depends what you want to do with xubuntu
<perseids> is ubuntu software center the only place for ubuntu packages?
<knome> you can use any package management software
<knome> other options are synaptic (another GUI) or apt-get (command line tool)
<perseids> which gui package manger is better
<perseids> i use to be hardcore command line
<perseids> im looking for ease of use
<perseids> no bugs
<perseids> everything just works
<knome> "better" is subjective
<knome> it depends what you are after...
<knome> synaptic allows more fine-grained management than USC, if you are asking about that
<starrats> good morning everyone, a question please, is there a firewall download in the software 'store' on ubuntu
<bekks> starrats: ufw is already installed.
<AussieDownUnder> starrats, lol, I meant ask more specifically about "apparmor", you can definitely find that by searching its name.
<bekks> apparmor isnt a firewall.
<cfhowlett> !firewall|starrats, f
<ubottu> starrats, f: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<AussieDownUnder> arrith, myself & starrats, were discussing something to do with it & irc's. Arrith you mung get over here
<starrats> ah ok but when I sudo ufw status te terminal response came back 'inactive' so that is why I was asking the questions about installing one, that is all
<bekks> starrats: It is installed, but inactive.
<baizon> starrats: there is a nice gui for the ufw, its called "gufw"
<bekks> starrats: Anf ufw is just a frontend for iptables, which are installed too.
<baizon> install it if you want a gui
<knome> quoting the documentation...
<knome> " More advanced users may wish to use the UFW firewall, which is installed, but not enabled, in the default Xubuntu installation. "
<starrats> ah okay
<starrats> so getting a reply on term saying 'inactive ' after sudo ufw status is okay?
<starrats> just curious
<knome> that's the expected result.
<knome> until you activate ufw.
<starrats> thanks knome
<bluesabre> When you say "more advanced users", everybody becomes one :)
<knome> yep.
<xubuntu700> Hello helpers
<xubuntu700> i have a problem with my second monitor
<xubuntu700> i am not able to acces it anymore
<xubuntu700> i just tried a live cd with same xubuntu version as it is installed and there it works fine
<xubuntu700> its a ibm lenovo thinpad x60
<baizon> xubuntu700: which graphics drivers are you using?
<xubuntu700> its an intel GMA950 chipset
<xubuntu700> so not additional drivers
<xubuntu700> I have an additional, maybe related, problem
<xubuntu700> after normal startup and normal login, I only get a black screen
<xubuntu700> I just solved it by changing the boot option quiet splash to nomodeset
<arrith> AussieDownUnder: ah eh
<arrith> ufw is good, and i thought was enabled by default
<arrith> but i guess not
<arrith> which is interesting
<arrith> any thoughts on enabling ufw by default?
<xubuntu700> what is ufw?
<AussieDownUnder> arrith, starrats, What distro version is starrats running? That might help first
<AussieDownUnder> Universal Fighting Warriors
<xubuntu700> thats probably not related to my problem ^^
<baizon> xubuntu700: no its not
<xubuntu700> am i in the wrong chanel?
<xubuntu700> its the first time i use irc
<baizon> xubuntu700: not really, i personally never had an intel graphics card so i cant help :(
<AussieDownUnder> Lol sorry ignore me, I was trolling. What did you come here for?
<baizon> xubuntu700: but wait and maybe someone else can help you
<xubuntu700> a problem with my second monitor on xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu700, what does 'xrandr -q' on the terminal tell you?
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu700, please use pastebin:
<ubottu> xubuntu700, please use pastebin:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu700> its working fine with the live system of the installed distrobution
<xubuntu700> failed to get size of gamma for output default
 * starrats is running xubuntu 14.04 pre-release
 * starrats also knows this channel is for 13.10
<AussieDownUnder> Hmmm, I'm total noob. But have you run any of the following lately? 'sudo apt-get update', followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<xubuntu700> of course ^^
<starrats> AussieDownUnder ^^^^^
<starrats> of course i have, everyday, just did another one this morning, plus I have sent in bug reports to ubuntu-bug on terminal
<AussieDownUnder> More evidence that I am total noob man mr inexperience.
<xubuntu700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7095170/
<xubuntu700> (result of xrandr -q)
<knome> xubuntu700, doesn't look like the other monitor is recognised
<xubuntu700> I guess that too ^^
<xubuntu700> if i run this command on my notebook (other one) i get the second screen with the correct resolution
<xubuntu700> (the ThinkPad is my wife's, and everytime if something is not working correctly, its with hers^^)
<xubuntu700> the strange thing is, that it is working fine with the live system
<xubuntu700> and the login screen is also displayed on the second monitor, as long as i dont set nomodeset as bootoption
<xubuntu700> but then is after the login just a blank black screen and the second screen doesn't get a signal anymore
<pawell> Hi, I have a little problem, when I try to execute program by using the whole path like /opt/.../aap it doesn't work, I get "no file or driectory bleble", when I go there by cd /opt cd ble ble and then ./aap It works
<bekks> pawell: That "bleble" is important.
<pawell> bekks: I get exacly "No such file or directory"
<bekks> Then the full path you are specifying is wrong.
<baizon> pawell: run it like this: ./home/user1/script.sh
<bekks> Does it contain whitespaces?
<pawell> The full path is ok because I'm using tab when I type it
<pawell> -bash: /opt/android-studio/sdk/platform-tools/adb: No such file or directory         the whole path
<bekks> whats the output of "ls -lha /opt/android-studio/sdk/platform-tools/adb"
<pawell> -rwxrwxrwx 1 pawel pawel 1,2M sty 17 22:31 /opt/android-studio/sdk/platform-tools/adb
<baizon> pawell: how do you try to run it from antoher path? post the command-line pls
<pawell> baizon: "/opt/android-studio/sdk/platform-tools/adb"
<pawell> another interesting thing, when I'm in folder I write ./adb it doesn't work, when I write adb it works
<baizon> pawell: so maybe it got installed globally
<bekks> type: "which adb"
<pawell> /usr/bin/adb
<bekks> pawell: Is /opt on a separate filesystem?
<pawell> no
<pawell> I have partirion for home : ext4 and partition for / : ext4
<pawell> bekks: I mean, one seperate parition for /home and one seperatre partition for /
<pawell> bekks: but both ext4, I'm not sure what you mean but seperate filesystem
<bekks> pawell: / is a separate filesystem, as well as /home in your case.
<pawell> bekks: ok, is it a reason here ?
<bekks> pawell: No.
<pawell> Thank you for your helps, the problem is cause because my system doesn't handle with 32 bit programs
<baizon> :D
<bekks> pawell: How did yo managed to restrict your ubuntu like that?
<pawell> bekks: I didn't do almost anything in my ubuntu, I installed it yesterday.
<dna6a> i lost the top bar in ubunto
<holstein> dna6a: i usually suggest using a live CD or a new user to experiement around with the UI.. but, you can always remove the config for the user and get the default settings back.. you can also add whatever panels you like/need and do it that way
<Unit193> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Unit193> If only the top, you removed panel 0.  rm .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml
<dna6a> i lost the bottom part also
<dna6a> launching  xfce4-panel didnt restore anything :/
<holstein> dna6a: you can remove everything from the users config and get back to default.. no worries
<dna6a>  xfce4-panel
<dna6a> i cant launch this?
<holstein> dna6a: doesnt matter what panel.. and id say the issue isnt that you havent launched it, its that you have altered or removed it
<holstein> dna6a: you can add them back, or keep removing the config files you have and relogging til you get the default setup
<dna6a> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions   do i run this from console?
<holstein> dna6a: i dont rm -rf personally
<holstein> dna6a: i see no advantage in it.. i'll just go in and move it out of the way, and test
<holstein> dna6a: and, you'll need to move more than that.. not just the sessions.. the config for the panel
<dna6a> how to logout using windows keyboard commands?
<holstein> dna6a: if you are using ubuntu, there is a menu item
<holstein> dna6a: in most any linux, you can go to tty, and "sudo reboot" if thats what you are trying to do
<holstein> !tty | dna6a
<ubottu> dna6a: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<dna6a> ive lost the panels though
<dna6a> im trying to fix it but i need to logout
<holstein> dna6a: ok.. take a minute to read, and process what i have suggested above.. since that will reboot the machine and log you out and back in
<dna6a> that fixed it
<dna6a> ill add a new user now
<holstein> dna6a: for the record.. nothing was broken
<dna6a> well i reverted my mistake
<holstein> resetting the configuration to a default state that you prefer
<xubuntu847> How do I install Clamtk 5.0 or 5.1?
<cfhowlett> !clam
<cfhowlett> !clamtk
<cfhowlett> !clamav
<krytarik> xubuntu847: From here: http://code.google.com/p/clamtk/
<xubuntu847> Thank you.  I'm a newbe and don't know which package to download.
<xubuntu847> Can I install using terminal?
<krytarik> xubuntu847: I'd use GDebi for that.
<xubuntu847> Ok, I'll install GDebi
<xubuntu847> I first tried the xubuntu software center for Clamtk but was way outdated.
<Arpad2> after start the sound is muted, how can be this changed?
<acalbaza> is there a better way to manage menu items?  main menu does not want to allow me to add additional menu items.  anyone know of a fix for this?
<freshmint> hey i installed xubuntu 14.04 in a virtual box however i have problems installing the guest additions
<freshmint> can i do that via package manager
<bekks> No.
<freshmint> hmm, well installing guest box additions with host VM does not work...
<bekks> You have to use virtualbox 4.3.8 for being able to install the guest additions in a 14.04 guest.
<freshmint> okay that might be it let me control my version of virtualbox
<freshmint> hmm i have 4.1.12. which comes with ubuntu 12.04
<freshmint> can i manually update that...
<bekks> Just follow the installation instructions on www.virtualbox.org
<perseids> xubuntu runs so smooth
<freshmint> bekks, i will try grabbing it from the web
<freshmint> bekks, ok i got the latest virtualbox from the website, though where do i find the option to mount the guestboxiso
<freshmint> damn i think that is in the menu bar which is not shown in ubuntu 12.04... omg
<peyam> hi
<peyam> When is 14.04 arrived?
<krytarik> peyam: Planned on April 17th, also see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<peyam> great
<peyam> Rendering is a issue
#xubuntu 2014-03-16
<kRush> looks like not a lot is changing with the next version
<flyback> how the canuck do you change sound cards
 * flyback pay just rm -rf the kernel module
<dna6a> what is the best editor for editing a sh file?
<dna6a> i have abiword and mousepad as default options
<dna6a> is there an app called hexeditor built into xubuntu? or is that a package to install?
<Unit193> Err, abiword?  Wouldn't recommend that, mousepad, vim, nano, or something like that would be much better.
<dna6a> ty
<Unit193> You can install a hexeditor, wxhexeditor isn't bad.
<David-A> dna6a: gedit and kate supports syntax coloring for lots of languages, including shell scripts. iirc mouspad and leafpad don't. kate has some dependencies with kde or qt.
<Unit193> David-A: mousepad does, leafie doesn't.
<David-A> dna6a: nano also supports syntax coloring, but it is quite buggy. the coloring that is. nano without syntax coloring is fine if you want something simple.
<David-A> Unit193: ok, sorry, my info is outdated then
<Unit193> No problem, it's not bad.
<dna6a> is there a sudo reboot that i can force that doesnt load any startup scripts?
<cubed_root> kate is a great editor
<cubed_root> dna6a, sudo shutdown -r now
<dna6a> ty
<dna6a> that will just temp disable startups correct?
<dna6a> i dont want it to permanently disable the startupsn just once for a clean reboot with vanilla ubuntu running
<David-A> dna6a: what startups? do you want some of the services/daemons not to start automatically?
<m1chael> i was messing with hooking a TV to my xubuntu 13.10, and started changing resolutions around, and screwed up. now i can't boot in to xubuntu. once i get to the desktop after logging in, screen turns black, mouse pointer disappears, a majority of things turn black, etc.. what can i do? ;/
<m1chael> right now i am in windows
<cubed_root> i'm new to linux myself michael, but i'm wondering if xubuntu has an "extend monitors" mode that you're dropping into
<cubed_root> this happens to my windows laptop all the time
<cubed_root> so i remove an external monitor but just seen an empty desktop because the "main" screen is pointing to a monitor that isn't connected any more
<David-A> m1chael: do you have a failsafe option, in a session menu, before you login?
<m1chael> David-A, i thought I did, but it doesn't seem to be working
<m1chael> i'm going to try a few things. i'll be back
<dna6a> i have a sh file that loads on boot, I didnt set this system up, but am trying to find where to find where it is? I have changed the sh but didnt have permission to save it, so if i can change the loading sh file to the new one I made that would be awesome
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo your-txteditor file.sh
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you want your file browser to have privileges, sudo thunar.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you can open files, with their associated programs with privilege automatically.
<dna6a> Poisoned_Dragon sorry man this is my first linux experience
<dna6a> im using mousepad to edit the sh file
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, those are terminal commands
<dna6a> is there a default admin/root login?
<Poisoned_Dragon> so in terminal it would be, sudo mousepad /path/to/file
<dna6a> like if i log back in as root i can save the sh file?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no... here. press Alt+F2
<Poisoned_Dragon> when you get the run box, type: xfce4-terminal
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you get a terminal box yet?
<dna6a> yep
<Poisoned_Dragon> do you just want to edit the file?
<dna6a> yeah its in the home dir
<dna6a> its called miner_launcher.sh
<Poisoned_Dragon> well, you can edit your own files, in your home directory, without root privilege. Are you trying to save that file somewhere else?
<dna6a> no im trying to save it where it was but i dont have permission
<dna6a> where it is*
<Poisoned_Dragon> huh... odd.
<dna6a> is it because its running or something I dont have permission?
<dna6a> or is it a user access issue?
<Poisoned_Dragon> usually, everything in your home directory is your's to create or destroy.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, unless the file was made with root privilege in the first place, I'm surprised you can't edit it without privilege.
<m1chael> hey guys. i was here a few moments ago complaining about my display. i fixed it by deleting displays.xml in my user directory
<Poisoned_Dragon> Anyhow.... in terminal, type sudo mousepad /path/to/your/file.sh
<dna6a> is there a default user/pw for root access? the guy I bought it off only gave me the one login and there are no other users in user/groups
<Poisoned_Dragon> awesome, m1chael
<m1chael> yeah, my night isn't ruined after all :)
<dna6a> so 'sudo mousepad /home/username/editthis.sh'
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes, dna6a. like that. it''s ask for your password.
<Poisoned_Dragon> *it'll
<dna6a> ok ty will try now
<Poisoned_Dragon> dna6a, reminder. in terminal, you won't see your password being typed. it's a security feature.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or rather, "security feature". It's debatable.
<dna6a> ok it launched the file but its empty?
<dna6a> with a warning sign in red
<Poisoned_Dragon> Was it always empty?
<dna6a> no
<Poisoned_Dragon> the sign in red is to warn you that you're editing the file as root
<dna6a> how do i flip through all open windows like alt tab in windows?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you must have mucked up the file location. Just close it and verify
<dna6a> maybe I left the file open thus why its empty?
<Poisoned_Dragon> alr+tab
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, it would still be populated
<Poisoned_Dragon> Unless, where it is opened, it's not saved.
<krytarik> !gksudo | Poisoned_Dragon, dna6a
<ubottu> Poisoned_Dragon, dna6a: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'll keep that in mind, given the conversation. Personally, it hasn't bitten me on the hindquarters yet.
<dna6a> fml i pointed it to the wrong sh i put . instead of _ the resolution on this 'tv' monitor isnt crystal clear :P
<dna6a> i think im winning thi
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, there you go
<dna6a> ok :)
<dna6a> rebooting npw
<dna6a> fingers crossed
 * Poisoned_Dragon is crossing fingers
<dna6a> i dont understand if I am logged in as the only user on system, i should have full admin though
<Poisoned_Dragon> No no... that's by design.
<dna6a> im getting something new pop up?
<dna6a> unlock.login jeyring
<dna6a> keyring
<Poisoned_Dragon> ?
<dna6a> enter password to unlock your login keyring
<Poisoned_Dragon> That one might be outside my level of expertise.
<dna6a> the login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer
<Poisoned_Dragon> It should be your login password, I hope.
<dna6a> yeah but will this occur everytime?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't remember. I haven't had it happen to me in a long time.
<dna6a> ok sweet
<StrangeRat> hello
<akis> hi all. suddenly my multiflash reader cannot read sd cards although it can read usb sticks. the hub works perfectly when i plugged it to another xubuntu 12.04 notebook, but it doesn't respond under this xubuntu 12.04 system. lsusb gives : Bus 001 Device 051: ID 058f:6254 Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub & Bus 001 Device 052: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader. Any idea about this issue?
<akis1> hi all. suddenly my multiflash reader cannot read sd cards although it can read usb sticks. the hub works perfectly when i plugged it to another xubuntu 12.04 notebook, but it doesn't respond under this xubuntu 12.04 system. lsusb gives : Bus 001 Device 051: ID 058f:6254 Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub & Bus 001 Device 052: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader. Any idea about this issue?
<akis1> solved. it was hidden under dolphin!
<spark_> hello everyone i just installed xubuntu on my old lenovo thinkpad X200 and the sound card dosent seams to be picked up  by alsa ... ubuntu does pick it up could it be just alsa not working propely ?
<spark_> also my firefox does crash on launch
<xubuntu406> hello
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406, greetings
<xubuntu406> i am a new user
<xubuntu406> of xubunto
<cfhowlett> great.  what's your issue?
<xubuntu406> i had just downloaded it
<xubuntu406> fadi
<xubuntu406> i had dual boot with windows xp now using wubi
<xubuntu406> i have 10 GB, i think they are just full
<cfhowlett> wubi is no longer supported.  your options are a proper dual boot or virtualization - virtualbox works
<xubuntu406> how could i increase the GB on Xubuntu and decrease it on Windows?
<baizon> xubuntu406: gparted
<xubuntu406> Where to open the gparted
<cfhowlett> baizon, with wubi?  nope.
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeWubiDisk
<cub> The decreasing part on Windows is quite tedious work.
<baizon> cfhowlett: run from livecd and do it then?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<cfhowlett> baizon, ask someone who still runs wubi - it's unsupported so I don't touch it
<xubuntu406> And if i would like to delete the boot on Windows after
<xubuntu406> i would like just have the boot to Xubuntu only after
<cfhowlett> xubuntu406, wait, you want xubuntu only?  no windows at all?
<elfy> xubuntu406: are you saying that you want to actually remove windows?
<xubuntu406> yes but i still have some documents on it i will transfer them with the usb stick
<xubuntu406> i would like first to have more GB and still dual booting till i will transfer all the document to the Xubuntu and after i would like just to have one boot only to Linux Xubuntu
<xubuntu406> Cause now i find it much more cool than the Xp i am having
<xubuntu406> and there will be no support on it after
<xubuntu406> and i have the 12.04 LTS Version i think till 2015 i may have support on it
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<xubuntu406> but i hadnot used Linux before
<elfy> xubuntu406: well - you can resize wubi disk - look at the 2 wiki's I linked, then you can install xubuntu properly - let it do it's resize thing - then you will have a real install AND windows AND the wubi one
<elfy> then do your're backups - then when you're ready you can just remove the windows partition
<xubuntu406> So if i had to delate Windows and having one boot i think it would not be so easy as i saw this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkh-2tYt1g4
<elfy> removing windows is as simple as booting the xubuntu live and then telling it to use the whole disk - it will do that
<xubuntu406> can i get from the Xubuntu boot to Windows boot to transfer the documents to it without using the USB Stick
<elfy> not that I know of - the wubi install is not a partition - it's just a file
<xubuntu406> ok
<LonelyDanbo> I was told to get proprietary graphics drivers: software center, edit, software sources, additional drivers tab, install the latest nvidia driver
<LonelyDanbo> but I don't know how to identify the latest proprietary nvidia drivers
<LonelyDanbo> NVidia binary X.Org driver ('current' driver) ?
<LonelyDanbo> I've been told it is.
<arrith> dangit danbo
<arrith> nvidia-current odoyle rules
<starrats> morning arrith
<xusr78> Hi all. I'm going to disable the graphical login manager according to http://myridia.com/dev_posts/view/260
<xusr78> What is a proper way starting XFCE from command line after login? startxfce4 or gdm start?
<xusr78> I did so, now when I run startxfce4, a complete diffeneny/out of the box profile is loaded
<xusr78> How to load the existing one already present?
<superprower> hi all, i have a problem. When i start the pc and load xubuntu, some apps who doesn't checked in autostart starts automatic, like abiword or chrome. Is there solution to this?
<cfhowlett> superprower, sounds like you've got "remember session" set to yes.
<superprower> cfhowlett, but i doesn't use abiword, lol. Anyway, where to disable it?
<jonzen> is there a way to force wallpaper to load before autostart programs 14.04 beta1
<cfhowlett> !trusty|jonzen,
<ubottu> jonzen,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<jonzen> ty
<m1chael> i'm on ubuntu, i'm sshing in to one server, and then sshing in to another server. my nano colors are dark with the syntax highlighting,etc. how can i make it all white? it's killing my eyes
<baizon> m1chael: change the color there?
<baizon> *theme
<baizon> m1chael: or you can try putty :)
<koegs> or change the color theme of the terminal
<baizon> koegs: was my first suggestion :P
<koegs> baizon: was not able to compute "change the color there"
<baizon> koegs: next line ;)
<Jake2> Loaded 12.04 on old laptop. Broadcom BCM4306/3 wifi chip. installed firmware-b43-installer. Still no wifi. Help?
<Jake2> chirp chirp.  later.
<knome> ...install firmware-b43legacy-installer.
<robben> Hello.
<robben> I'm having issues getting my computer to boot Linux; can anyone help?
<ball> I have vnc4server installed but it doesn't seem to interpret the tab key correctly, which is a bit annoying. I suppose I should see what keycodes it's getting when I hit tab.
<Unit193> xev can do that, though I can tell you remmina+x11vnc takes the tab key.
<ball> I don't know what a remmina is.
<Unit193> VNC viewing application.
<ball> looks like it got keys: 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0...
<ball> Ctrl+I works as you'd expect.
<ball> ...and the same viewer works with VNC servers on other operating systems, so perhaps it's a Linux thing.
<ball> Does Tab mean something special in Linux?
<d2kalos> español?
<ball> d2kalos didn't wait very long for a response.
<Unit193> ball: Sometimes you have to tell the viewing application to take over the keyboard, but that's the only thing I can think of.
<flux242> !ubottu es|d2kalos
<xubuntu765> ive just installed xubuntu 12.04lts for my gpu 7870xt i can choose the normal one, the experiemental beta or the post-release one??? which is the good one?
<flux242> !es ubottu|d2kalos
<ball> Unit193: I don't believe the issue is at the viewer end.
<ball> (because it works with other VNC servers).
<flux242> grr, can never remember ubottu syntax
<Unit193> flux242: He's long gone.
<flux242> but the syntax is still there
<Unit193> !foo | target
<ubottu> target: [baz|bar|wibble]
<ball> !es | ball
<ubottu> ball, please see my private message
<ball> Hey, it works! :-)
<Unit193> ball: And right, that'd make sense of course.  Never used that server, so can't really (attempt to) help.
<ball> On Xubuntu, how do I find out who a package maintainer is? I could feed back my observation to help with his or her future releases.
<Unit193> ubuntu-bug package  is how you'd file bugs, but   apt-cache showsrc  will show who the maintainer is (Debian and Ubuntu.)  but there isn't really an Ubuntu maintainer.
<ball> Great, thanks!
<flux242> ball: check launchpad.net too for that package
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4 - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?repeatmerged=no&src=vnc4
<ball> I emailed the package maintainer. Hopefully that wasn't inappropriate.
<ball> I didn't ask him or her to do anything, just fed it back as an observation.
<Noskcaj> ball, Which package?
<ball> Noskaj: vnc4server
<Unit193> (Tagged help in Debian)
<ball> Unit193: I don't know what that means.
<OhSnapitsMikel> Hello there i just came across a dell latitude d800 laying around would xubuntu be a decent distribution for a labtop??
<OhSnapitsMikel> or would something lighter like lubuntu be better?
<bekks> Both will be ok.
<OhSnapitsMikel> cool thanks!
<OhSnapitsMikel> yeah windows xp is still on this and that is going to be losing support soon if i am not mistaken
<Unit193> OhSnapitsMikel: You're right.  Which one is that exactly?  Does it have PAE support?  If not, you'll have to wait for 14.04.
<bekks> Unit193: 14.04 will have non-PAE support again? Even 12.04 doesnt.
<OhSnapitsMikel> Sorry kind of new to the linux crowd  what is PAE?
<Unit193> bekks: No, but Pentium M "has" PAE, just doesn't advertise.  The kernel in 14.04 can use a boot option to ignore the need for that flag on a Pentium M device.  (Lucky for me, I have a late model Pentium that fully supports it.)
<Unit193> bekks: Unknown how well it works, but it'll boot.
<OhSnapitsMikel> Its worth the try this old laptop has just been laying around doing nothing
<Unit193> PAE allows a 32bit operating system to use more than 4G of ram.  The CPU needs to support this.
<OhSnapitsMikel> Intel Pentium M Processor 1.70GHz
<OhSnapitsMikel> ah ok i see
<Unit193> The early Pentium M's didn't advertise they had this ability, could be because it wasn't enabled, or it didn't fully work, or something else.
<OhSnapitsMikel> booting with a image on dvd would probably be safer than trying with a usb??
<OhSnapitsMikel> i have mostly played with linux through virtual box/vmware
<OhSnapitsMikel> this is the first machine i can devote to maybe screwing up ;) lol
<Unit193> I like USB myself.
<OhSnapitsMikel> so you just slap the disc image file on a usb then and plug it in and boot from there?
<OhSnapitsMikel> does the usb have to be in a certian format??
<Unit193> I'd use http://linuxliveusb.com/ from windows.
<OhSnapitsMikel> oh ok cool
<OhSnapitsMikel> thanks
<OhSnapitsMikelde> switched over to my desktop while i try and install on the laptop
<flux242> OhSnapitsMikel: I'd wait for the 14.04 lts image. Second I'd not recommend to use the default installation iso image
<OhSnapitsMikel> ah ok why is that?
<OhSnapitsMikel> is that a long ways out?
<flux242> should be out in april
<OhSnapitsMikel> i was going to go with 32 bit intel install
<OhSnapitsMikel> what was the concern with going this route?
<flux242> the default image is bloated
<flux242> not good for an old computer
<OhSnapitsMikel> oh just a lot of clean up on how the smooth the syustem runs then?
<flux242> you may read this first http://flux242.blogspot.de/2013/11/minimal-xubuntu-1310-desktop.html
<OhSnapitsMikel> ah ok well thanks for all the help :) gotta go though
<StrangeRat> hey guys i have a bash script i am trying to run this bash       bash openspades_install.bash
<StrangeRat> but when i do it says this openspades_install.bash: No such file or directory
<nono_> i need help!!
<nono_> :)
<bekks> !help | nono_
<ubottu> nono_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knoips> hello, i have a big problem, i was using xubuntu 12.04 and have installed python 3.3 today, after it said me, pygame was not found, i look up for the problem and thought it was because on the system alreadz pzthon 2,7 was installed... so i uninstalled with the packet center pythen 2.7. jjust right now i restart my system and it wont start with this distro anymore. right now i am using xubuntu 12.4 lie
<knoips> live
<knoips> it hang on a while bootin at `loading clock` or something else
<knoips> is there a possibilitz to rescue the distro
<knoips> is there a tool to recover at least the files on the system with the live distro
<knoips> i have here a big hdd so i would store all files there and after it get a new distro on the pc
<not_found> yes it is possible to mount harddrives in a live session and copy data from one to the other
<knoips> how_
<holstein> a file manager will let you copy files from one drive to another.. any live CD will have a file manager
<holstein> knoips: you open the source and destination and copy what you like
<not_found> I am not sure if they will show-up in Thunar by default (I know in Ubunutu you can use the disk utility to mount them)
<sydney__> what program would i use to write a game that is similar to Supertux?
<knoips> when i now open the home folder there is only the xubuntu user name
<sydney__> what program would i use to write a game that is similar to Supertux?
<holstein> sydney__: please relax, and dont cross post, or repeat
<holstein> sydney__: most folks just use a text editor to write
<holstein> knoips: the home folder is just that.. the home folder of the live user
<holstein> knoips: you will want to open the source, the place where your files are, and the destination, the driver you want to copy to, and copy
<sydney__> Sorry about that,I didnt mean to be pushy.
<not_found> knoips: ask ubuntu has some pictures (makes it easier to explain) - http://askubuntu.com/questions/190239/how-to-access-hard-drive-files-from-livecd
<knoips> ah... first think then type... i got it... i was in the wrong partition. oh man.. ok i will back all stuff up and install the distro new.. tomorrow
<knoips> thank all
<StrangeRat> hello :)
<xubuntu917> hola
<StrangeRat> how do i run a bash script
<StrangeRat> i downloaded it and put it is in downloads folder
<xubuntu917> holaaaaaaaaaa
<xubuntu917> hola alguien que me quiera responder una pregunta
<xubuntu917> que tengo
<xubuntu917> hi
<holstein> StrangeRat: "it" should have directions... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<StrangeRat> oh i am sorry i am being vague
<xubuntu917> spanish ?
<holstein> StrangeRat: specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting#Scripting
<holstein> !es | xubuntu917
<ubottu> xubuntu917: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<StrangeRat> it is a script that my friend on here arrith wrote for installing a game
<StrangeRat> ill look at the link
<holstein> StrangeRat: ask your friend what you are supposed to do with it.. or, look at the information i linked about running bash scripts
<StrangeRat> i am looking at what you sent me now thank you he told me to download the script ==> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a2fb9251b017edab1ba5
<StrangeRat> and then run it but im not getting any response from the terminal
<StrangeRat> i will pastebin it
<xubuntu917> my question, I have a laptop hard drive 500 gb 1 partitions 300 with windows 8.1 pro 64 bits, another partition data backup and more system and 60 gb free, I installed xubuntu and I was saying in the installation that had me detected windows 8 and that if I wanted to have both operating systems and you say yes and I'm installing missing about 5 minutes to finish my question is: I will have the two systems? where the system was i
<xubuntu618> my question, I have a laptop hard drive 500 gb 1 partitions 300 with windows 8.1 pro 64 bits, another partition data backup and more system and 60 gb free, I installed xubuntu and I was saying in the installation that had me detected windows 8 and that if I wanted to have both operating systems and you say yes and I'm installing missing about 5 minutes to finish my question is: I will have the two systems? where the system was i
<xubuntu017> I do say it is a might risky to run an irc client as root during an o/s install don't ya think? :P
#xubuntu 2015-03-09
<jimmyd> wiped out the the Whole kernal and lost all my stuff trying to make room oin boot holstein
<jimmyd> so i reinstalled
<holstein> jimmyd: ?
<holstein> jimmyd: i, and the guides i linked suggested *not* getting rid of all the kernels
<jimmyd> yes man what a nightmare
<holstein> jimmyd: also, you can "Fix" it with chroot
<holstein> jimmyd: i say, *dont* do seperate partitions..
<jimmyd> well i thin its all gone now isnt it
<holstein> jimmyd: i dont know what you have, but, when installing, you should see that the installer wants to put everything in one partition.. just do that
<jimmyd> ok i installed Zubuntu the latest one through ubootin from my mac and updated it i think it erased the previous one unfortunatly
<jimmyd> because it was there but wouldnt boot for some reason and so i booted from the usb and just reinstalled and im getting this crazy error message then it boots up anyway
<holstein> jimmyd: cool. just let a volunteer know if you have a question
<holstein> otherwise, i say, just go with the defaults..
<holstein> "xubuntu" for searching, etc..
<jimmyd> ok well thats all fine and good but im starting over again lost my spred sheet full of records luckily i do it on my other machine and on paper
<holstein> jimmyd: you need to have backups, regardless of operating system, since *all* hard drives will fail.. and it wont the "fault" of any OS
<holstein> jimmyd: in the future, linux *is* the kernel. you can remove it and have a booting system..
<jimmyd> yes yes i have it on the paper tablet for that reason ive done this before and am working on improving my backup habits thank you
<jimmyd> what do you mean by that Holstein
<holstein> jimmyd: just what i said.. if you dont have a kernel, "linux" wont work.. you shouldnt remove "linux" from your system
<jimmyd> thing is i like to try things and don't completly know what im doing
<holstein> jimmyd: you really dont need to have a seperate /boot
<jimmyd> ok
<jimmyd> so would you be able to tell where i made my mistake and lost my "linux Kernel if i could post somthing i have here
 * ObrienDave tip toes through the room and silently exits
<holstein> jimmyd: you removed it
<holstein> jimmyd: and, if you are reinstalling, or already did, then, its not big deal.. you cant "Fix" it now
<jimmyd> pretty much accept what i have now is booting strangely
<holstein> jimmyd: again, if you have a question, im sure a volunteer can assist
<holstein> "my computer is booting strangely" is a statement
<jimmyd> ok  my question can i get any of the files back
<holstein> jimmyd: what files? the ones that were on your hard drive? that you just formatted and reinstalled over?
<jimmyd> sure so i will try to get the propper info for the exact error message if i can reproduce it
<holstein> *if* you ran recovery on it, then, you *might* get back what is in the empty space.. but, you could have lifted them easily off there from a live CD
<jimmyd> ok
<holstein> you are just thinking out of order a bit
<holstein> you should recover the data *first*, *if* you dont have backups.. then, move to making the machine boot..
<jimmyd> sure illtryto get straightened out
<jimmyd> i got it to boot
<jimmyd> im just trying to figure out how i got rid of the wrong kernels
<holstein> jimmyd: you stated you got rid of *all* of them.. thats how. there is no "wrong" kernels.. they wont be labeled as such, or able to be found that way.. there are just newer and older ones, and the ones you dont have room for
<jimmyd> Is there a comand line prompt i can use to find out
<holstein> jimmyd: there *would* have been. let me get you the link i gave you before..
<jimmyd> actualy i didnt get rid of all of them
<holstein> jimmyd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<holstein> 00:23 < jimmyd> wiped out the the Whole kernal and lost all my stuff trying to make room oin boot holstein
<holstein> ^ thats all im working from.. what you stated.. im not sure what you removed, or why/how
<jimmyd> i follow the comand on the term emulator and removed all but thelast two i thought
<holstein> you cant just copy paste them in
<holstein> you have to look and see what you have. thats why i just gave the information, and stated that i prefered using synaptic
<holstein> when i did this for a friend in the LUG, i ran "sudo update-grub" to see if all was well with his system, and get a list of the kernels..
<jimmyd> so since my memory isnt that good or my typing either what do i do
<holstein> i then just used synaptic to simply search for the ones i *specifically* wanted to remove.. one at a time
<holstein> jimmyd: you said you have reinstalled. so, you use the new system you wrote overtop the old one you broken
<holstein> broke*
<jimmyd> i see i tried to take all but the last two off with the comand line then it was working until i tried to reboot and it didnt so i freaked out and reinstalled
<jimmyd> yes that what i think i did
<jimmyd> thats
<holstein> jimmyd: the most *recent* 2.. or whatever, like i said, you decide. its not important how many, just that, *if* you want to free up more space in /boot, thats one way
<jimmyd> ok isee
<jimmyd> im old but still learning
<holstein> jimmyd: could have been a simple grub issue.. i'll run "uname -a" and "sudo update-grub" and see that everything looks "good"
<jimmyd> 3.16.0-31-generic #41~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 11 19:30:43 UTC 2015 i686 i686
<jimmyd> that was the result of uname -a
<jimmyd> do you want the result of update grub
<holstein> jimmyd: for what, friend?
<holstein> jimmyd: if you have wiped and reinstalled, then, just enjoy your new installation
<holstein> jimmyd: you need not troubleshoot this anymore, and cant
<jimmyd> ok
<jimmyd> the thing is its still using the old name
<holstein> jimmyd: "its" a machine.. so, it'll just be called what you call it
<jimmyd> but i get you
<jimmyd1> now when i boot in it says error write not supported press any key to continue can you tell me how to get it to quit telling me that everytime it boots
<jimmyd1> holstein this is jimmyd
<ObrienDave> external drive? ntfs?
<holstein> or, something in the bios.. i need more informaiton.. the *exact* message
<jimmyd1> ok ill go get it be right back i have to reboot
<jimmyd1> Ok the exact message is error: diskfilter writes are not supported. press any key to continue..._
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. Why is lightdm.conf missing from Xubuntu 14.04?
<allstarsnorks2> Is there any way I can get it back? Apparently, remastersys needs the file.
<allstarsnorks2> anyone?
<elfy> allstarsnorks2: lightdm changed a bit - check in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d at least
<allstarsnorks2> does making an empty lightdm.conf file work?
<elfy> no idea never used remastersys
<allstarsnorks2> Alright
<allstarsnorks2> Now, after install GTK 3.12, my icons aren't used in some parts of the Greybird theme. Why's that?
<Interprog56> Hello
<Interprog56> Do anyone here online?
<rat> whelp. I expect that you guys will be hearing plenty come morning when people start reporting in about the systemd switchover...
<rat> But it completely broke my ability to use a mouse and keyboard with 15.04 on my chromebook.
<bazhang> !vivid | rat
<ubottu> rat: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1 rat
<rat> Done. Will see what they have to say. Meanwhile grub menu enabled so I can switch back to upstart for booting.
<bazhang> why do you say 'tomorrow'
<bazhang> april is the release of vivid
<rat> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/03/06/1448247/ubuntu-to-officially-switch-to-systemd-next-monday
<rat> The switch to systemd is what broke my xUbuntu install.
<brainvvash> please file a bug report and let the ubuntu devs know about this issue
<rat> Yeah. Already on it. I just wanted to let you guys have a heads up that it's already making a mess of some previously reliable installs.
<kashel> Halli
<kashel> Hallo
<knome> hello
<kashel> Do you speak russian?
<knome> !ru | kashel
<ubottu> kashel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kashel> Ok
<kashel> I know then chanel
<knob> Good morning!
<knob> Hey guys... just moved from Unity to xfce.    How do I "upgrade" XScreensaver?
<knob> It's telling me it is out of date... what do you usually do?
<cfhowlett> knob, xscreensaver can conflict with dmlogin manager.  therefore, recommendation from xfce is to disable it.
<knome> knob, there is no way to easily do that; however, xubuntu doesn't use xscreensaver by default, so you don't even need it for the "xubuntu experience"
<knob> ahh...
<knob> Ok... so, what do you suggest?   I just found a askubuntu link, stating to remove    xscreensaver
<knob> and tehn intall   gnome-screensaver   (this is a suggestion)
<knob> What do you think?
<knob> It's just that I think I have a mini-mess running right now with these screens and lock screens
<knome> knob, if you explicitly need a screensaver...
<cfhowlett> knob, turn of xscreensaver.
<cfhowlett> knob, and the suggestion to use the gnome screensaver?  stupid ...
<knob> I trully don't need a screensaver... just the "blank screen" and "lock when awake" is good.
<knome> knob, then you can simply remove xscreensaver, it is not needed
<knob> What do you think?  Sorry guys... I am just lost on this.         Should I uninstall xscreensaver, and install something else?   Or can I configure that blankscreen and lock somehow else?
<knob> knome, ok... removing that guy then.
<knome> knob, make sure you have light-locker installed
<knome> it should pull light-locker-settings with it so you can edit the locker configuration
<knob> Ok... running this through you guys for input:   I removed  xscreensaver.
<knob> I then opened Light Locker Settings... it told me that my screensaver settings are managed by Xfce Power Manager
<knob> Should I leave it that way, and then have Light Locker lock the screen ?  Or... somehow else?
<knome> that is correct
<knob> Ok... I *think*  we have it.
<knome> :)
<knob> So I have Light Locker:     Automatically lock the session:  When the screensaver is activated
<knob> And over in Xfce Power Manager, I have "blank screen" after 5 minutes
<knob> I think I am missing somethign
<knome> what would it be?
<knob> screensaver I reckon...   I don't think she sees the "blank screen" the same as screensaver active??
<knome> it is
<knob> Ahhh... ok!  Then.... testing it is now.
<knob> Thank you!
<knob> I installed Ubuntu about 7-8 months ago... all super good.  Installed in my workstation, and on my laptop.   Then, last week, I installed Xubuntu in a spare laptop I had.   Liked it so much, that in 3-4 days installed Xubuntu in main laptop, and the workstation
<knob> I like it a LOT more than Unity
<knob> In Unity I had installed CairoDock, and... tint2 (for the "taskbar")
<knome> thanks for the nice feedback and glad to hear you like it :)
<knob> And something that worked out of the box, is that in my workstation's dual monitors, then "edge" between monitors, was always Sticky.    I tried to set its width to 0... yet the cursor always got a little bit "stuck" between screens
<kashel> I need your help with plymouth
<knob> knome, if you are one of the people that work with Xubuntu, thank YOU guys!!     I love computers... yet, don't know how to program.   So, thanks for all the work you guys do!
<knome> knob, i am, and others who do are in this channel too :)
<knob> Super super!  Well, thanks everyone.    Xubuntu rocks!   Solid!
<knob> =)
<knome> enjoy!
<obscurehero> hey, I've got a question about the mainline kernels
<obscurehero> they're designated with vivid or utopic... is that because they've been tested with that release?
<knome> yes
<obscurehero> could I use a 3.19-vivid kernel with utopic?
<knome> you could, but that would not be supported
<obscurehero> are mainline kernels supported anyway?
<obscurehero> arent' they just supposed to be for testing and whatnot?
<knome> if mainline is something else than "default", then you'll need to ask from the people who maintain those kernels
<obscurehero> gotcha, alright. Well thank you for your work on xubuntu and the help. :)
<knome> you're welcome
<kashel> I need your help with plymouth
<knome> kashel, why don't you ask the real question to find out if somebody can help with it?
<kashel> <knome> after install driver video card plymouth doesn`t work with start system
<kashel> <knome> only text
<knome> kashel, plymouth and proprietary nvidia drivers do not work well together
<kashel> <knome> splash not starting
<knome> there are some workaround that i've heard works (please google them)
<knome> there's nothing wrong with you not seeing the plymouth splash though, it's just a visual issue
<kashel> <knome> then why there is a version x64 fix working
<knome> what "version x64 fix" ?
<kashel> knome> i386 fix not working &
<kashel> fix plymouth
<knome> i have no idea why it's not working, we are not building the proprietary nvidia drivers
<kashel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jIegOR6A0M
<knome> kashel, ask the video author why the i386 fix doesn't work
<kashel> on xubuntu 14.04.1 x 64 this fix work
<Ananaskirsche> Hello, I have a problem, is this the place to ask?
<kashel> author notknows
<knome> Ananaskirsche, yes
<knome> kashel, then i guess you need to find another tutorial for it that works
<Ananaskirsche> I need ndiswrapper to install on my xubuntu installation, but i dont know how to install
<knome> !ndis | Ananaskirsche
<ubottu> Ananaskirsche: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ananaskirsche> I already downloaded the .deb files from the ubuntu repo, but they didnt worked
<Ananaskirsche> just type !ndis?
<knome> Ananaskirsche, no, please follow the link that ubottu output
<Ananaskirsche> can u give me the link? dont know what it means
<knome> Ananaskirsche, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ananaskirsche> I already looked my wifi chipset up there, but its not supported
<knome> Ananaskirsche, then it's possible that your wifi card will not work with ubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> i already installed it offline under ubuntu and manjaro and it worked
<knome> ok, then you can follow the same tutorial you used for ubuntu for xubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> there has to be a way because ubuntu + xfce = xubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> but that doesnt work
<knome> why doesn't it work? what's the error message you are getting on xubuntu you didn't get on ubuntu?
<Ananaskirsche> my chipset is the Broadcom BCM43526
<Ananaskirsche> when i install it with the deb files it works as long as i type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" -> no version could be found of ndiswrapper
<knome> so how did you install ndiswrapper on ubuntu, and how did you install it on xubuntu?
<Ananaskirsche> I installed it on ubuntu with the make command
<bazhang> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in utopic
<Ananaskirsche> I used Trusty Tahir
<knome> and in xubuntu?
<Ananaskirsche> The version 14.04.02
<bazhang> !info ndiswrapper trusty
<Ananaskirsche> I installed it with make and so on on ubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> it worked
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in trusty
<knome> Ananaskirsche, ...and how did you install it on xubuntu?
<bazhang> you wouldn't modprobe ndiswrapper
<Ananaskirsche> tried it with the .deb files and the make command
<knome> Ananaskirsche, without knowing the exact steps you did on ubuntu, i suspect this is where you're going off rails and why it isn't working
<Ananaskirsche> if you wait a minute i will give you the tutorial that worked for me under ubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460277/how-to-get-netgear-a6200-to-work-on-14-04
<knome> Ananaskirsche, i don't need it; you will need to follow the same tutorial on xubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> i did, but it doesn't work
<Ananaskirsche> normally you just do "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<Ananaskirsche> but because Im not online I downloaded the tar.gz file
<Ananaskirsche> unzipped it and did following commands
<Ananaskirsche> "make"
<Ananaskirsche> "make instaöö"
<Ananaskirsche> *"make install"
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, there is not an ndiswrapper to apt-get
<Ananaskirsche> ?
<Ananaskirsche> i know what u mean
<bazhang> <Ananaskirsche> normally you just do "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<bazhang> no such package
<Ananaskirsche> sry it was ndisgtk
<Ananaskirsche> or ndiswrapper-common
<bazhang> what is the make and etc for
<Ananaskirsche> dont know, in the installation instruction was written do "make"
<bazhang> you need to know that
<knome> Ananaskirsche, do you know what you are doig or blindly following a tutorial?
<knome> *doing
<Ananaskirsche> no, but i oftenly heared that you install tar.gz files with make
<knome> Ananaskirsche, you are sailing on dangerous waters.
<Ananaskirsche> I know
<bazhang> thats not answering any of our questions either
<Ananaskirsche> I'm new to linux and i thought xubuntu is the same as ubuntu so i could use it too
<bazhang> it is
<bazhang> what you are saying wont work there either
<Ananaskirsche> but why it doesnt work?
<Ananaskirsche> the installation doesnt work
<bazhang> of what exactly
<cfhowlett> Ananaskirsche, did you (1) verify your .iso and (2) verify your boot USB/DVD?
<Ananaskirsche> I've 2 ways to install it offline: with the deb-files or with the tar.gz package
<cfhowlett> Ananaskirsche, did you (1) verify your .iso and (2) verify your boot USB/DVD?
<Ananaskirsche> yes I did. I used sha1 for downloading and for burning i used the oprion to test the disk
<Ananaskirsche> @bazhang both doesnt work
<knome> cfhowlett, i'm fairly certain that's unrelated
<knome> cfhowlett, ndiswrapper brings enough problems on its own...
<knome> Ananaskirsche, i thought you just said it worked on ubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> yes
<cfhowlett> knome, true ...
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, what exact tar are you talking about, give us a link
<Ananaskirsche> wait a sec
<knome> Ananaskirsche, you must have done something differently then, because there is no reason why it wouldn't work on xubuntu too.
<Ananaskirsche> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/latest/download
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, and where are the windows drivers to use with that
<Ananaskirsche> www.mediafire.com/?od9wpw6ccrnyhaa
<cfhowlett> Ananaskirsche, absolutely NOT an approved source for official ubuntu downloads!
<Ananaskirsche> it are just the windows drivers extracted out of the install file for windows. I used them already twice and they worked for me
<knome> cfhowlett, well again, ubuntu doesn't provide official windows driver downloads ;)
<Ananaskirsche> if i wanted to extract the drivers by my own i could, but the drivers are not the problem
<Ananaskirsche> *want
<Ananaskirsche> aren't there any ideas?
<bazhang> for what
<Ananaskirsche> for my problem
<cfhowlett> Ananaskirsche, see, this is where DETAILS matter.  restate the issue
<bazhang> you have not made clear at all what exact commands you have used, the exact errors you received
<bazhang> you just say DONT WORK
<bazhang> pastebin the exact commands used
<bazhang> !paste | Ananaskirsche
<ubottu> Ananaskirsche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, also paste the exact error messages you have received
<Ananaskirsche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568602/
<koegs> why do you want to install ndiswrapper manually?
<Ananaskirsche> how should I install it?
<koegs> either via apt-get, synaptic, software-center or manually via .deb file if no network is available
<koegs> but NOT via "make install" :(
<Lyze> good evening guys ;)
<Ananaskirsche> I would install with apt-get but it requires a network connection, wouldnt it?
<koegs> Ananaskirsche: that is why i mentioned .deb files
<bazhang> you have one now
<Ananaskirsche> which one?
<Ananaskirsche> ndisgtk, utils or common
<bazhang> a net connection
<Ananaskirsche> or all?
<bazhang> !find ndis-gtk
<Ananaskirsche> Im using my windows machine
<koegs> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk dkms ndiswrapper-dkms
<ubottu> Package/file ndis-gtk does not exist in utopic
<Ananaskirsche> try version 12.10
<koegs> Ananaskirsche: you are on 12.10?
<cfhowlett> koegs, for the sake of clarity, please run this command:  cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<bazhang> he said he was on trusty
<Ananaskirsche> sry for let u wait... Im on version 14.04.02 but you can find the packages in the 12.10 repo
<cfhowlett> bazhang, confused about the 12.10 then ..
<cfhowlett> I should say I'M confused ... :)
<bazhang> heh
<Ananaskirsche> :)
<knome> Ananaskirsche, using packages for a two year old release isn't the best thing you can do and i wouldn't be surprised if that didn't work
<Ananaskirsche> sry just found http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/utopic/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<bazhang> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.59-2 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 106 kB
<koegs> if you are on trusty, you should use packages for trusty...
<Ananaskirsche> do i have to install all it dependencies manuelly?
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, you have a net connection currently; why not use that wire to connect to the ubuntu machine, then do it that way
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing_Packages_without_internet_access
<Ananaskirsche> wired connection is no option, i would need a 30m cable
<Ananaskirsche> im using my windows machine at the moment
<Ananaskirsche> @koegs is this for xubuntu ok too?
<koegs> Ananaskirsche: yes
<Ananaskirsche> and is synaptics preinstalles?
<Ananaskirsche> *preinstalled
<bazhang> no
<Ananaskirsche> and how i install it offline?
<koegs> you can use the software center
<bazhang> did you read the actual link above
<Ananaskirsche> If found a possible way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901446
<Ananaskirsche> @koegs the software-center is the biggest crap ive ever seen for me. I've used it a few times and it never worked for me
<Ananaskirsche> also when it was preinstalled
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing_Packages_without_internet_access
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, ^^^
<drc> Ananaskirsche: Without reading that link closely and for detail, I'd be wary of using a 4 year old post, it <may> work and it may not.
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, did you read that or NOT
<koegs> it basically says: use the files from CD/iso
<Ananaskirsche> i read that but didnt understood it
<Ananaskirsche> but it says: "click System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager" and someone said that synaptics isnt preinstalled, which means i have to install it
<koegs> you can also use "sudo apt-cdrom add" if you dont like software center
<koegs> it is just one of the many tool to add the cdrom to the package sources -.-
<Ananaskirsche> and then=
<Ananaskirsche> ?
<koegs> then just use at-get
<koegs> *apt-get
<Ananaskirsche> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common?
<koegs> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Ananaskirsche> ok, will try this and come again
<Ananaskirsche> thanks
<cfhowlett> !cookie | koegs good work
<ubottu> koegs good work: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bazhang> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bazhang> heh
<Ananaskirsche> Hello, Im back
<Ananaskirsche> It doesnt worked
<Ananaskirsche> @bazhang can you give me the commands again please?
<bazhang> details of the exact errors
<bazhang> pastebin them
<Ananaskirsche> couldnt found package
<bazhang> also the exact commands used
<Ananaskirsche> it could found the package
<bazhang> "dont work" is not a detail
<Ananaskirsche> could not found package
<Ananaskirsche> apt-cdrom was successful
<Ananaskirsche> it added the cd
<bazhang> so apt-get update
<Ananaskirsche> when i do this it says ing cdrom://Xubuntu 14-04-02 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20150218) trusty/main
<Ananaskirsche> which means it ignores the cd?
<bazhang> its says "ing" <------
<bazhang> what is "ing"
<Ananaskirsche> sry ign
<Ananaskirsche> not ing
<bazhang> apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<Ananaskirsche> gives nothing to output
<Ananaskirsche> no idea?
<bazhang> you said adding the cd was successful
<Ananaskirsche> the command i used was "sudo apt-cdrom -m --no-auto-detect -d /media/ananaskirsche/Xubuntu\ 14.04.02\ LTS\ amd64/ add"
<Ananaskirsche> anyone no idea?
<knome> Ananaskirsche, i'm sure people won't suddenly have new ideas even if you asked every 2 minutes
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, is the net connection not yours?
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, whats stopping you from moving your ubuntu computer MUCH closer to the router
<Ananaskirsche> it is but my router is upstairs i would need a 30m cable
<Ananaskirsche> and its in the room my dad is working
<bazhang> so go in there when he's not
<Ananaskirsche> thats once a month
<Ananaskirsche> cant wait so long
<bazhang> cat5e cables are quite common, and 30m is nothing
<Ananaskirsche> Thats not possible
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche, you are very very light on details, and just keep repeating "dont work"
<Ananaskirsche> i dont want to buy something
<Ananaskirsche> say what u need bazhang
<bazhang> so it is possible
<bazhang> you just want to do it the very hardest way
<Ananaskirsche> say how i should do it bauhang
<Ananaskirsche> *bazhang
<bazhang> Ananaskirsche> Thats not possible <Ananaskirsche> i dont want to buy something
<Ananaskirsche> i really saying that the only solution is to buy a cable?
<bazhang> connecting by wire, and this would done in an instant
<Ananaskirsche> ITS NOT POSSIBLE
<bazhang> very well
<Ananaskirsche> It worked under Ubuntu and it worked under Manjaro, why its not possible when xubuntu is the same?!
<bazhang> you said it did NOT work with ubuntu
<bazhang> now it does?
<Ananaskirsche> I said it worked
<Ananaskirsche> under ubuntu it worked the hole time
<bazhang> when was this
<Ananaskirsche> the last time i used it
<bazhang> which was when
<Ananaskirsche> now i wanted to install xubuntu instead
<Ananaskirsche> i think a week ago
<bazhang> when did it last work
<bazhang> so log into the ubuntu session
<Ananaskirsche> cant, ubuntu is deleted
<bazhang> how was xubuntu installed
<Ananaskirsche> by cd
<Ananaskirsche> downloaded from my windows machine
<bazhang> so get a usb stick
<Ananaskirsche> go
<Ananaskirsche> t
<bazhang> ?
<Ananaskirsche> I have one
<Ananaskirsche> its just now in my hands
<Ananaskirsche> Im holding it
<bazhang> packages ubuntu com
<Ananaskirsche> calling packages.ubuntu.com
<Ananaskirsche> I have
<bazhang> dl the deb and dependencies for those packages
<Ananaskirsche> all?
<bazhang> put on the usb stick
<Ananaskirsche> all?
<bazhang> take the usb stick to your immovable ubuntu computer
<Ananaskirsche> all packages + dependencies?
<bazhang> copy them over to the ubuntu machine
<bazhang> get the windows drivers, start up ndisgtk, point it to the drivers
<Ananaskirsche> all packages + dependencies?
<bazhang> dl the deb and dependencies for those packages <--- Ananaskirsche
<Ananaskirsche> sry
<bazhang> keeping in mind this is the very hardest way to do it
<Ananaskirsche> ok
<bazhang> good luck
<Ananaskirsche> thx
<Ananaskirsche> tz
<bazhang> np
<koegs> i am not sure if this works on an offline PC: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk --allow-unauthenticated -y --print-uris | grep -o '\'http.*\' | tr "\'" " "
<koegs> this will generate a list of needed packages, Ananaskirsche
<Ananaskirsche> ok will try
<koegs> i think the apt-cdrom does not work because nowerdays they put everything into squashfs
<Ananaskirsche> ok
<Ananaskirsche> what does that mean for me?
<bazhang> setting up a vm with ubuntu in it and then creating an aptoncd would be tons easier as well
<koegs> nothing, just that my "apt-cdrom" command does not help here :D
<koegs> <- afk
<Ananaskirsche> I will install ubuntu again
<Ananaskirsche> it doesnt work
<Ananaskirsche> I hate xubuntu
<Ananaskirsche> why it doesnt work when its the same?
<Ananaskirsche> why?
<Lachezar> Hey all. For some time now I've been unable to open URLs in Xubuntu from various places. Can't open URLs from Thunderbird or the Console. However "xdg-open http://ubuntu.com/" works.
<Nivex> known issue. Firefox changed their URL open command line in the latest update
<knome> bug 1425972
<ubottu> bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<Nivex> I hope a backport fix makes it soon. I'm getting tired of right click, copy url, open url, paste
<knome> if you look at the bug comments, you'll find a workaround right now
<knome> and, if you want to help updates land faster, all contributions are welcome
<Nivex> that bug report is so long I wasn't able to find much of value in there, so i figured it out myself. and <voice="mccoy">Dammit Jim, I'm a sysadmin, not a developer.</voice>
<Lachezar> Maaaannnn! This .desktop editor is full-of-it!
<knome> Lachezar, please calm down
<Lachezar> knome: Oh, I'm calm, that was a disappointment line, not an angry one.
<Lachezar> knome: the current .desktop editor is like a game 'Find-Where-The-Focus-Is-If-You-Can' :)
<knome> Lachezar, then stop acting like you need to calm down...
<Lachezar> knome: That's a hard thing to do: writing is not the same as talking, and everyone has his/her own idea of what an angry write is.
<knome> Lachezar, then don't leave room for interpretation.
<Lachezar> knome: That's pretty unachievable. Ask any lawyer ;)
<knome> Lachezar, ok, enough of this, but please keep the disappointment down in the future.
<bazhang> !ot | Lachezar
<ubottu> Lachezar: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lachezar> Is there a way to 'override' a .../xfce4-helpers/something.desktop using the $HOME?
<knome> Lachezar, and if you don't give us any examples of what's actually wrong with the editor (and tell us which you are using), it's hard to "fix" anything
<Lachezar> Nivex: This work-around actually helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs24/+bug/1425972/comments/85
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress]
<slickymasterWork> Nivex: FAIW bug 1425972 is already Fix Released status~
<ubottu> bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<Lachezar> quit Going home.
<Lachezar> Whops. Forgot the slash :(
<srsr> good morning, is anyone here?
<slickymasterWork> !ask | srsr
<ubottu> srsr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<srsr> I am running ubuntu 14 and wondering what the best way would be to hook up to a homegroup or workgroup just to use the printer
<srsr> the homegroup is made up of win 7 puters
<srsr> Im onthe same wifi
<GridCube> just share the printer from windows and add the printer on the settings manager > printers
<srsr> none of the three windows seven machines are set up wired into the network, they are wireless and a homegroup is set up.we have one printer being shared by three machines all windows 7 and working that way but im thinking i may not be able to do this because they are not hard wired
<srsr> just looking up samba
<krytarik> !samba | srsr: Just in case
<ubottu> srsr: Just in case: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<srsr> thanks
<pinkeee> hola a todos - q pasa?
<krytarik> !es | pinkeee
<ubottu> pinkeee: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elfy> !es | pinkeee
<elfy> hah :)
<krytarik> lol
<pinkeee> trato la dvd del web ahora. q por exacto me hace?
<srsr> ok.. using samba and was wondering? when you open up a terminal and get into samba to change the workgroup = WORKGROUP for instance can i change that to homegroup = myhomegroupname instead ? to make it see the printer on homegroup
<pinkeee> oops i sorry
<pinkeee> i speak english
<pinkeee> what is it that i do after install dvd?
<knome> srsr, workgroup is a technical term, you should not change that.
<krytarik> pinkeee: What exactly do you mean?
<srsr> ya... but in windows there is a option to make a workgroup or a homegroup.. so i made a homegroup for that little network because homegroups are trusted and less locked down.. it is workig for the three computers on that little wireless group with one printer attached by usb... now i want to join the group with my ubuntu laptop just to print so i was wondering if i should change it to homegroup because that is what it is called
 * srsr slaps himself with a huge rainbow trout
<xubuntu60w> how do create a usb os disk for use of the live xubuntu
<ObrienDave> unetbootin
<ObrienDave> or burn ISO to DVD disc
<bynarie> xubuntu60w, what OS are you tryin to make the liveusb in?
<qkzoo1978> Hi.  Everytime I close my laptop lid, while the power is still on, the unit goes into standby mode.  When I open it back up, I sometimes get the unlock screen, I type in my password, and then the screen goes black again.  This happens consistently.  If I switch to another terminal (i.e., CTL + ALT + F1) the screen turns on for that terminal, but if I switch back to the main one (CTL + ALT + F7) I still get the blank black scr
<qkzoo1978> een.  Any fix suggestions?
<qkzoo1978> Links in Thunderbird don't work when you click on them.
<qkzoo1978> Any fix, starting to get annoying?
<ObrienDave> there's a setting for that in thunderbird. don't remember where it is
<qkzoo1978> It opens a new Firefox window, it just doesn't open the link I clicked.
<drc1> could it be related to Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425972 in exo (Ubuntu Utopic) "Firefox no longer supports -remote parameter" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425972
<qkzoo1978> Cool, thanks :)
#xubuntu 2015-03-10
<wickedheadache> Hi is it possible to switch to ubuntu from xubuntu 12.10? i can't install any new software in xubuntu...it's driving me nuts
<Unit193> You can't install new software, because 12.10 is eol...
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wickedheadache> so can i run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<wickedheadache> or do i absolutely have to edit the sources list for each upgrade?
<holstein> wickedheadache: you shouldnt just edit the sources
<wickedheadache> nuts
<holstein> wickedheadache: 12.10's repos are not up anymore.. its not part of what is provided for us/you as part of the agreement for 12.10
<wickedheadache> i thought it was extended cause 12 was so awesome xD
<holstein> wickedheadache: 12.04 is LTS..
<holstein> lts = long term support
<wickedheadache> aw i got the wrong version
<wickedheadache> oh well
<holstein> wickedheadache: you are welcome to support 12.10, as long as you please.. but, ubuntu is not supporting it anymore
<wickedheadache> hehe
<wickedheadache> I wish i could actually fully support an os all by myself
<holstein> literally nothing is stopping you.. but, i think you'll find it easier, and more constructive to just download, and install 14.04
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<wickedheadache> i didn't do that cause there was no cd-rom image, and the one i did find was 740mb not less then 700
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wickedheadache> all i had was 700mb cd-rs
<wickedheadache> argh
<holstein> wickedheadache: ^ there, you will find *small* isos for supported versions that fit on cd's..
<wickedheadache> i should of come ehre first instead of googleing and searching
<daidwister> is there an easy uograde path from Trusty Tahr 14.04 LTS to 14.10?
<daidwister> *upgrade
<baizon> yes, update manager should be fine
<baizon> @daidwister
<daidwister> ok, thanks
<daidwister> so, no do-release-upgrade ?
<Affenarsch> spricht jemand deutsch?
<Unit193> !de | Affenarsch
<ubottu> Affenarsch: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<natuzi> When I run apt-get autoremove, it shows me linux-image-generic. Can I remove it?
<cfhowlett> natuzi, yes
<baizon> natuzi: this are the old kernels, yes you can remove them
<natuzi> I see, old kernels. It is remplaced by what? I mean the name of the packet.
<baizon> natuzi: with an updated version
<natuzi> I understand but the name of the packet, what is it?
<baizon> natuzi: it depends, i think it's linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<natuzi> I don't have this packet, is it linux-image-3...-generic?
<koegs> natuzi: apt-get autoremove tells you the name...
<natuzi> And is it normal if I have many linux-image-3...-generic packets?
<natuzi> koegs: It just tells me linux-image-generic
<natuzi> Sorry for my questions, I just want to understand.
<colp2> linux-image-generic should not be removed. It essnetially a placeholder  for the "current" for apt-get install.
<colp2> linux-image-3... can be removed, it is a specific version that is replaced by some other version
<koegs> oh, ok, natuzi, i thought he wants to remove the other packages, linux-image-generic should be kept
<natuzi> I see the old version of the kernel is named linux-image-generic and the new one is linux-image-generic-3.16.0-31-generic.
<koegs> natuzi: are you trying to install the HWE-Kernel?
<koegs> read: utopic-kernel for trusty?
<natuzi> I'm just trying to understand if I must remove linux-image-generic or not. I'm asking this question because I saw on the Internet that having mutiple versions of the kernel is a good thing because if I have a problem with a version of the kernel, I can run the system with a previous version.
<koegs> correct, ubuntu normally keeps the latest-version and the version before and normally linux-image-generic will be kept as installed, as long as you don't do something manually
<koegs> linux-image-generic will be removed and replaced by linux-image-generic-lts-utopic for example, if you manually install Kernel 3.16 in 14.04
<natuzi> If I have Xubuntu 14.10, that means when I'll remove linux-image-generic, it will be remplaced by linux-image-generic-lts-utopic and linux-image-generic-3.16.0-31-generic will be kept too?
<knome> natuzi, don't remove it, it's a meta package.
<colp2> first install hardware enablement stack / kernel 3.16, after that you remove linux-image-generic
<colp2> AFAIK removing linux-image-generic will not automatically install the 3.16/lts-utopic
<natuzi> Ok, I'll just keep it and assume apt-get is wrong. Thank you, guys.
<Greylocks> Is there an xbuntu-next or can problems with vivid be reported here?
<Pici> Greylocks: #ubuntu+1 is for all flavors of Ubuntu
<GridCube> ^ yes, but also #xubuntu-devel
<Greylocks> Pici: thanks:)
<Pici> GridCube: right.  I always forget that #xubuntu-devel is user friendly... #ubuntu-devel... not so much.
<Greylocks> GridCube: thank you too
<GridCube> Pici: if they are running as beta testers they are indirect part of devel P: and they report of issues is what devel needs
<GridCube> if no one reports issues then how can someone fix them?
<GridCube> :D
<elfy> and following a thread on the m/l - in here once Beta arrives, which it has
<Pici> o
 * Pici stands corrected
<elfy> :)
<GridCube> :D dont worry Pici you where correct, for most issues #ubuntu+1 is the place
<elfy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2014-November/010471.html
<elfy> yep
<Pici> Well, we wouldn't throw you out if you asked an Xubuntu question in #ubuntu+1, fwiw :)
<xubuntu874> hey guys, I need some help. I deleted by mistake some plug-ins from the control panel at the upper frame of the desktop (in German it´s called Leiste). I lost the possiblity to controll the volume which is connected to gmusicbrowser as well as the battery status and the pidgin-status-contoll-box. I don´t know how to restore all of this in its original state. Can you please help me?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu874, if you delete all the .hidden files and folders in your /home AND ONLY in /home, logout/login.  everything will reset to factory default state
<xubuntu874> @cfhowlett: thanks for answering. This would me I will loose my personal data as well?
<cfhowlett> yes.
<cfhowlett> wait,
<cfhowlett> it will kill your SETTINGS and whatever personal data you have in those settings.  but actual data, i.e. music, videos,etc would be safe as those are NOT typically .hidden
<xubuntu874> ok then I will try this. thanks again
<inerkick> Hi team I can't install nm-applet in my xubuntu
<inerkick> it says "Unable to locate package nm-applet"
<inerkick> i can't connect to mobile broad band. the dongle i connect not show option in my xfce environment
<inerkick> hence tried to install nm-applet
<Adam_T> inerkick: the package names are network-manager and network-manager-gnome I believe
<koegs> and they are installed by default
<natuzi> I have a problem with compiling mplayer on Xubuntu 14.10.
<bazhang> natuzi, why compile it
<bazhang> natuzi, what version you have right now
<natuzi> bazhang: The utopic version of it doesn't contain mencoder.
<natuzi> I need mencoder. I have Xubuntu 14.10 and MPlayer2 2.0
<bazhang> natuzi, what specific task requires that
<natuzi> Install the trusty version of mplayer via ppa or compile it myself but I have errors to build a deb file.
<drc> But back to the question: natuzi, what exactly is the problem?
<bazhang> whats the need for *mencoder*
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<natuzi> Oh, I use it to rip movies and do some video encoding. I don't want an alternative, I didn't know that by updating Xubuntu it'll remove mencoder.
<natuzi> I have this error with checkinstall : Makefile:22: config.mak: No such file or directory make: *** osdep/: Is a directory. Stop.
<bazhang> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<natuzi> Is it a fork of mplayer or what?
<Nivex> mencoder is in a separate package now
<bazhang> natuzi, got build-essential installed?
<Nivex> apt-get install mencoder   and you're off to the races
<bazhang> !info mencoder
<ubottu> Package mencoder does not exist in utopic
<cfhowlett> natuzi, avconv is a fork of ffmpeg, however, ffmpeg will return to ubuntu repos it vivid, IIRC. also: ffmpeg and avconv will likely ... defork? at some point
<bazhang> Nivex, not in utopic
<Nivex> oh, right, this is a trusty box I'm sitting on
<Nivex> sorry
<natuzi> bazhang: I know that's why I'm trying to compile it
<bazhang> !find ffmpeg vivid
<ubottu> Found: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg, cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg, ffmpeg-dbg, ffmpeg-doc, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<bazhang> is it just me lagging
<bazhang> !info ffmpeg vivid
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.4-1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1750 kB
<natuzi> I just want to compile it, is it impossible? Because you're all giving me ffmpeg forks
<bazhang> is that the version you need/want natuzi
<bazhang> natuzi, did you install build-essential
<natuzi> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<bazhang> I just use the handbrake devs recommended version
<bazhang> afaik the avconv commands are not that different than what you would do with mencoder/ffmpeg
<natuzi> bazhang: I'm checking the doc right now
<bazhang> natuzi, any special use case or the like? ripping to mp4 and such?
<bazhang> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> Package ogmrip does not exist in utopic
<natuzi> bazhang: It doesn't exist too on utopic
<natuzi> but i know this software
<bazhang> utopic really cleaned the cupboards of some of the better tools
<natuzi> with avconv can I dumptstream ?
<natuzi> like vob > vob (copy the video/audio codec)
<bazhang> no compression whatsoever?
<natuzi> yes with libx264
<natuzi> but also without compression
<natuzi> and also some cropping and advanced subtitle options
<bazhang> not used it much , sorry about that natuzi
<bazhang> ogmrip had some super nice presets already set
<natuzi> bazhang: I'm just wondering nobody explained me for my compiling mplayer problem, is it impossible, not recommended or something?
<natuzi> ogmrip use mencoder too that's why they removed it from the repo i think
<bazhang> yet ogmrip-dirac and oggz are still there
<natuzi> ogmrip-dirac is an extension for ogmrip
<bazhang> yep
<natuzi> but I think I'm just to scared to use other softwares avconv seems to be good
<bazhang> hard to use since ogmrip is not there though
<natuzi> oh maybe mpv can do thing since it's a fork of mplayer
<ObrienDave> rage quit? ;P
<bazhang> seemed satisfied enough
<bazhang> http://blog.smplayer.info/smplayer-with-support-for-mpv-is-now-available/
<bazhang> mpv really does have a huge number of options
<bazhang> so he was on the right track
<ObrienDave> well, i could have recommended handbrake and makemkv
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> mpv is pretty much cli
<ObrienDave> ah, a real guru :)
<whyameye> I've read about a "presentation" mode for xubuntu 14.04 but I can't find it. Recommendation for how to enable it or find it?
<holstein> whyameye: f11 typically.. "fullscreen" mode.. is that what you want? or kiosk mode? or a presenation mode where, the screen doesnt sleep?
<whyameye> holstein: yes the computer and the screen wouldn't sleep
<holstein> whyameye: i would check on the caffine application and ppa http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/install-caffeine-indicator-ubuntu-14-04/
<whyameye> holstein: thanks, I'll try it
<uzvermode> how to rotate digital clock on xfce vertical panel?
<whyameye> holstein: works great! Thanks!
<holstein> whyameye: cheers!
<kashel> Hello people
<holstein> o/
<kashel> I love xubuntu
<ambrose_> does anyone there know iptables firewalls?
<knome> !anyone | ambrose_
<knome> eh..
<knome> anyway, why not ask the real question and find out
<ambrose_> Yes, I had a question
<ambrose_> I have written my own firewall.  Seems to work, but my knowledge is limited.
<ambrose_> Is there any value to dropping packets whose source addr is not my IP on the OUT side?
#xubuntu 2015-03-11
<sergio-br23> heya
<sergio-br23> trying to overwrite '/etc/init/startpar-bridge.conf', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-58
<sergio-br23> trying to install 14.04.2 here
<sergio-br23> what is this?
<sergio-br23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1430598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430598 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "trying to overwrite '/etc/init/startpar-bridge.conf', which is also in package sysvinit-utils 2.88dsf-58" [Undecided,New]
<sergio-br23> ubiquity is asking about resizing partition, but the only thing I did was choose the mount point
<sergio-br23> I can't install the system here (bug report)
<sergio-br2> anyone tested the manual install with this image?
<holstein> sergio-br2: there are test cases documented at the QA testing site
<clear``> hey guys, i have a wireless router that is 5ghz and 2.4ghz, my phone can find and connect to the 5ghz but my laptops can not find the 5ghz
<clear``> is there a way to see if its my laptop or the router that is having the issue
<holstein> laptop? or laptops?
<clear``> i have 2 laptops. both xubuntu
<holstein> are the laptop/s in question 5ghz capable with the driver you are able to use in linux?
<clear``> my raspberry pi also cant view the 5ghz
<clear``> how do i check?
<holstein> laptop? or laptops?
<holstein> ideally, you ask the manufacturer.. like with the pi..
<holstein> sorry.. my new keyboard is odd..
<clear``> lets see, ill look up the specs
<holstein> i mean, if you are not seeing the 5ghz, thats my vote.. the driver doesnt support that.. it happens
<holstein> i just connect to what linux can connect to, since, im not promised linux support officially
<clear``> right
<clear``> well i bought the same router for my home and for my business
<clear``> 5g showed up at the office for one day, now its gone
<holstein> for one day? on what? *both* laptops?
<clear``> i bought the one for home over a year ago, the one in the office, yes for one day on both laptops
<holstein> not sure.. i always expect little issues like that.. are they the same wifi chipsets? broadcom? what driver/s are you using?
<clear``> Wi-Fi® Wireless networking (802.11b/g/n)+ Bluetooth 4.0  <- thats what the specs say
<rpp601> hey guys, i have 3 xubuntu boxes on my network. i can ssh into them all and bewteen them all, etc. however only one of them is set up to access externally. when i ssh into it from an external ip, trying to ssh from there to another box on the network gives 'core dump' and drops me back to the shell. i can't duplicate the problem on my local network.
<holstein> clear``: what chipset is it? thats what you'll need to go by when "hacking" linux support onto devices that dont promise linux support.. unless the manufacturers do promise support, like system76 or another linux reseller
<clear``> http://www.toshiba.com/us/computers/laptops/satellite/S50/S50-BST2NX2
<holstein> rpp601: you may need a more general linux channel.. you can always as in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server.. i would look at the configuration.. if one is in the DMZ for example, and the traffic is different in some way
 * clear`` is looking up the chipset
<rpp601> holstein, i asked in there but they were busy - this just started at random so i dunno.
<rpp601> but thanks
<clear``> Intel Wireless LAN Driver
<holstein> clear``: you can see, when i open a terminal, and run "lspci" i get a lot of output about my hardware, such as my wifi NIC..
<holstein> 05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<clear``> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<holstein> clear``: lspci -vv shows me "	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
<clear``> lol that was simple, thanks
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> typically, i just pull broadcom and replace.. but, i dont have firsthand experience with that chipset
<holstein> clear``: typically, things are the "best" they can be "out of the box" in linux.. but, you can try some other drivers and modules..
<holstein> clear``: i would just fire up a few live isos and try different drivers and kernels and different software versions easily that way
<clear``> Known Issues
<clear``> * LP#1010931 14e4:4727 [Dell Vostro 3555] Broadcom BCM4313 5GHz doesn't work but 2.4GHz does
<holstein> clear``: well, there you go..
 * clear`` googles for known issues with BCM43142
<holstein> at least you know whats up.. i would just use 2.4, and not worry about it
<clear``> 2.4 is really really slow
<clear``> i cant even stream a movie :(
<clear``> across the network
<holstein> cool.. so, you can replace the chip, you can run a supported os.. be sure you let them know you would like linux support for 5GHZ..
<holstein> check the other chipset, and make sure its the same
<holstein> i think you'll find, you *should* be able to stream just fine on the 2.4..
<clear``> thanks, i found a few posts im going to read
<clear``> see, this is why i think its a router issue
<clear``> i streamed for 5 mins fine, then it starts to buffer and lag
<clear``> really bad, then all wifi goes really slow
<holstein> could be. i would boot the officially suppported OS and test the router with the wifi NIC running under the supported driver
<clear``> is there a usb bootable for windows?
<clear``> i havent done windows in for ever :(
<holstein> not sure..
<holstein> im sure you can find another way to isolate..
<holstein> another machine with intel hardware runing a live iso..
<holstein> maybe you can borrow, etc..
<clear``> my other laptop is a different xubuntu version, still a toshiba tho
 * clear`` wonders if anyone at his office building has 5ghz signal
<clear``> ill test that tomorrow
<holstein> clear``: i would be testing with live iso's, as i suggested, with the *same* kernel.. maybe a few different ones
<clear``> thanks, i will try that as well
<Ullarah> Howdy, is there a way to add a seperator line in the favourites part, just like in the Accessories section?
<nick_____> hey guys ... can you please tell me how I could map Super_L+F6 key to increase the brightness using xkb?
<nick_____> I tried the xkb documentation the whole evening ... it is just beyond my brain capacity
<Ullarah> nick_____, if you know the command to increase your brightness, you can go into the Keyboard section and use Application Shortcuts.
<nick_____> yeah ... but I want to do it using the xkb
<Ullarah>  > Use xbacklight
<Ullarah>  > Create keyboard shortcut
<Ullarah>  > Profit
<Ullarah> If you /really/ want to get tricky nick_____, take a look at this, http://www.charvolant.org/~doug/xkb/html/index.html
<Unit193> Ullarah: Use Menulibre or edit xfce-applications.menu in .config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<nick_____> did that ... this site is beyond my brain capacity
<Ullarah> Cheers Unit193 :)
 * eikon81g bows to Unit193 
<nick_____> I bet there is something simpler, yet gui independent (so it could work in unity, kde, gnome, you name it)
<eikon81g> lol :)
<Ullarah> Ah, Unit193, I'm using whiskermenu which comes with 14.10
<Ullarah> Not the standard applications menu.
<Unit193> xfpm-power-backlight-helper likely isn't what you want though.
<Unit193> Ullarah: Ahhh, right, that.
<Ullarah> I can switch over, no issues there :P
<Unit193> It's just I've hardly used whisker, enough to know it's not for me.  It has defaults.rc, though don't think that's how to do what you're looking for.
<Ullarah> Anybody know why the catfish program in 14.10 comes up with weird writing?
<Ullarah> I should have said, in the menu.
<Unit193> Weird writing?
<Ullarah>  > Menu > Accessories > Catfish is named something with weird characters, like swirls and stuff.
<Ullarah> Unit193, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10578169/
<Unit193> =කැට්ෆිෂ් ගොනුව සෙවීම?
<Unit193> Hah.
<Ullarah> So it's not just me?
<Unit193> Ullarah: You're using en_AU.  Well I don't get it, but a quick look at the desktop files shows it "translated" into en_AU with that string. :D
<Unit193> This is good.
<Ullarah> Could you tell me what it should actually say so I can change it? :P
<Unit193> I have no idea how that happened. :D
<Unit193> Name=Catfish File Search
<Ullarah> Cheers.
<Unit193> Name[si]=කැට් ෆිෂ් ලිපි ගොනු සෙවීම  looks like it was just copied.
<Unit193> I like that bug. :D
<Unit193> And sure thing.
<Ullarah> Heh.
<Ullarah> And everything is named incorrectly when adding/removing items to the xfce panels.
<Ullarah> For instance, whiskermenu is called 'Clock'
<Ullarah> Is there a screen recorder I can use?
<Ullarah> It might make more sense to show the issue there.
<Ullarah> Hmm. VLC seems to be able to do it.
<Unit193> Can't remember the name of a common one.
<eikon81g> I'm out you guys ttyl :) Later
<Unit193> Have fun.
<bluesabre> gtk-recordmydesktop works well
<holstein> ^ thats the one ive always used..
<bazhang> kazam has always been good for me
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<bluesabre> yes, kazam is also pretty great
<bazhang> there is one other recent one iirc, eidon/eidet
<Ullarah> Where could I upload a webm file to?
<holstein> youtube? your server? direct email?
<bluesabre> youtube potentially
<Ullarah> webmup.com :P
<holstein> maybe vimeo?
<Ullarah> Okay, this is weird, webmup.com/CpIEZ
<Ullarah> See the menu?
<Unit193> PPAs?  How many panels do you have?  Maybe xfsettingsd or xfconfd?  I have never seen this before.
<Ullarah> Only installed the webupd8team PPA
<Ullarah> I mean it's not a /huge/ issue :P
<Ullarah> Just something weird I noticed :)
<Unit193> So, two amusing things in one night, awesome.
<Ullarah> Maybe I'll find more Unit193! :P
<Unit193> I'll have to stick around then.
<Ullarah> Hahaha!
<Ullarah> Interesting. Whiskermenu holds a temporary favourites. Remove it from your panel resets your favourites.
<Ullarah> Aaaaand, adding the verve command line to a panel which is set to automatically hide makes the panel not hide at all.
<Ullarah> Should I update xfce to 4.12 or wait for xubuntu 15.04 ?
<ckatt> hello
<pot> Hi! Under the 4.12 which app manage the background itself?
<Unit193> xfdesktop4.
<pot> Actually i don't have bg after i updated nautilus '^^
<pot> Odd but i can live with this 'feature'
<kashel> hello
<akis> hi all. any idea why my hp wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<akis>  hi all. any idea why my hp z3200 wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<akis> hi all. any idea why my hp z3200 wireless mouse recognized from 14.04 as mosart semi 2.4G wireless mouse jumps on scrolling? any solution on this issue? i read some documentation but nothing solved my problem. any idea?
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> akis: ^ that might help
<GridCube> i know it says touchpad
<GridCube> but it might help
<akis> thank you for your reply. what should i read here?
<tobi93> hey, can somebody help me with creating a connection to my bluetooth headset?; I want to controll it with pavucontrol, but it doesn't work :/
<baguette> I installed Asunder via compilation. It says it's installed but I can run it neither see it in my programs.
<baguette> *can't
<comp> Is there some way to suppress upgrading of the kernel?  The reason that I ask is that I am running 14.04.2 in a VMware Player and upgrading the default installation kernel knock out the connection to the host.  Any pointers to solutions will be much appreciated.  Thanks
<sergio-br2> heya
<sergio-br2> I'm getting a kernel panic here, with xubuntu 14.04, kernel 3.13
<sergio-br2> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/20150310235558.php
<sergio-br2> got this too with 3.16
<sergio-br2> and linux mint 17.1, 3.13
<sergio-br2> any idea how to find the what is causing it?
<sergio-br2> This laptop works with windows 8.1, without issues
#xubuntu 2015-03-12
<craigbass76> Someone slap me.  I installed kubuntu-desktop because I wanted a look at KDE (it's been years) and now that I'm back in xfce, I can't seem to make things look like they did (panel colors, icons) before I gave KDE a whirl.  Is there a way to reset things?
<craigbass76> Am I using kde icons or something now by default?
<holstein> craigbass76: i would try purging what kubuntu-desktop installed, and just see what "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" installs, or setsup
<holstein> craigbass76: i would also see what session im choosing at login..
<craigbass76> holstein, I've tried xubuntu and xfce; they both look the same.  apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop ?
<holstein> craigbass76: you can try.. or autoremove.. sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<craigbass76> holstein, thanks -- it did the trick.  I think KDE took over and I was using its icons and skins (well sort of -- I couldn't seem to change my panel colors) instead of XFCE's.
<holstein> craigbass76: you can just install kde, and not use the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<holstein> i have better luck mixing those together..
<charade> hello
<CameronE> Would anyone be willing to help me tshoot the whiskermenu-popup going walkabouts?
<Ullarah> CameronE, I'm not sure what you mean about going walkabouts, is whiskermenu on a panel, and clicking on it yeilds no menu, is that correct?
<CameronE> Walkabouts==missing==MIA==etc
<CameronE> I had it bound to ctrl+esc and now I get the following message:
<CameronE> Failed to execute child process "xfce4-popup-whiskermenu" (No such file or directory)
<CameronE> Obviously xfce4-popup-whiskermenu is the action I am trying to execute
<Ullarah> CameronE, try from terminal: /usr/bin/xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<CameronE> Ullarah, just does nothing.
<CameronE> ..hang on
<Ullarah> CameronE, try re-installing xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin
<CameronE> looks like I was half way through tshooting yesterday and forgot where I was up to... I have just installed xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin again (must have removed it yesterday)
<CameronE> let me relog
<Ullarah> :)
<CameronE> Okay, Ullarah, had a bit of an unstable moment on logout... let's not talk about that!
<CameronE> Running both shortcut and from the cli does nothing now
<Ullarah> :/
<CameronE> xfce-wiskermenu-popup is in /usr/bin though
<CameronE> Weird because I didn't even touch it :(
<Ullarah> The only thing would be to remove it from the panel, purge the plugin, restart, and reinstall the plugin.
<CameronE> .... okay you just fixed my problem...
<CameronE> I had the wrong app menu in panel
<CameronE> Did not realise that's how it worked.
<CameronE> Thanks :P
<Ullarah> Always the simple things CameronE! ^_^
<CameronE> Don't think you understand how good it is to have that menu back!
<Ullarah> I don't use whiskermenu, I use the standard menu with no icons :P
<CameronE> I just like being able to quickly type what I want
<Ullarah> That's where the application finder comes in handy.
<Ullarah> ALT+R or SUPER+R or whatever your key is :P
<CameronE> So I was using that (although didn't know the shortcut for it, as I hadn't gotten that desperate) and don't really like to have to 'double-enter' when I've located the desired app
<Ullarah> I normally know what I'm looking for so I type in the path :P
<Ullarah> I'm much more of a CLI person.
<CameronE> ahh, yeah, this is a work machine so most of my tasks are done through a browser
<CameronE> Don't have a huge understanding of Ubuntu yet so still like the occasional button :)
<CameronE> You don't own http://ullarah.com/ by any chance?
<Ullarah> ^_-
<Ullarah> Check out http://ullarah.com/q :P
<Ullarah> Might want to view-source:http://ullarah.com/q
<CameronE> Think it broke and I got the source anyway
<Ullarah> :P
<CameronE> Although, looking at the source may have been my work's firewall breaking it :P
<Ullarah> Well if you are ever feeling bored, just leave the website open CameronE :P
<CameronE> Haha yeah there's a few good videos on there.. is it playing a certain playlist?
<Ullarah> CameronE, I update it every now and then with weird and wonderful videos.
<Ullarah> It's not running a playlist or anything, just simply grabs the video from youtube and plays it.
<CameronE> ahh okay - nice!
<Ullarah> CameronE, https://github.com/ullarah/ullarah.com :)
<msev_> regarding the mail watch plugin -> i'm getting a 401 error (unauthorized), even tho the password and username is correct? anyone else experiencing this?
<Ullarah> Anybody know why the Application Finder is using old launchers? Is there a cache I have to clear or something?
<Ullarah> Hover over it, and it says "exec ./start.sh" but it should actually be "exec ./starthere.sh", but if I right click and go edit, it actually says "exec ./starthere.sh"
<Ullarah> Nevermind, fixed it by just recreating the .desktop file :/
<knob> Good morning everyone.
<knob> Question:  In Unity, I had a "workflow" for grabbing screenshots.   Now with Xubuntu... I think I have a setting wrong or something.           Here is what I used to do:
<knob> I would PrintScreen... then select the "Copy to the clipboard".     I would then head over to GIMP, and paste the image.              Yet now, when I paste in GIMP, I get an error message stating    "There is no image data in the clipboard to paste."
<knob> Is this something to do with a setting... or should I go about it a different way?
<zokp> knob, open screenshooter, choose Save to clipboard
<knob> zokp, I hit the PrintScreen key, and a window pops up  (Titled "Screenshot").     From there, I have four radio buttons under "Action".        The first one is Save, and the second one states  "Copy to the clipboard."
<knob> I select the second one, then head over to gimp, and get the error message.
<knob> Is that what you are refering to?
<zokp> yes :/
<knob> Ok... double checking all my steps...   maybe I am hitting something wrong.
<knob> Wow no.
<knob> I did it with the mouse, instead of the keyboard... and same error.
<knob> I don't get it.
<knob> I hit the PrintScreen key... screenshot window comes up.       I select "Copy to clipboard".             Then when I go paste into GIMP... nothing
<krytarik> knob: You need to click OK after selecting it.
<knob> krytarik, tried that too.
<krytarik> Well, works here.
<knob> 1st, it was with the radio button for Copy to clipboard, then hit Enter.
<knob> 2nd, radio button at Copy to clipboards.... then clicked with the mouse "OK".
<knob> Yet GIMP is still erroring out
<knob> Tried pasting into Writer, and no image comes up.
<knob> I must be either doing something wrong, on have a wrong setting somewhere
<elfy> mmm - see the same
<elfy> but in Gimp if Paste As New Image it works
<elfy> as does (from screenshot) Open With Gimp - though that might be in vivid screenshot not sure
<elfy> doesn't paste in LO Writer here either
<knob> Yes... I select "Open with Gimp"... it opens up gimp just fine, and off it goes
<knob> Which I wouldn't have a problem... yet the radio button for "open with gimp" is not selectable with the keyboard,... you have to use the mouse cursor
<knob> Not sure what ... what is going on.  What did I change... or break
<Pici>  /36
<elfy> that's a good break Pici - I can never manager more than 1 :p
<Pici> ;)
<elfy> I can select open with, then tab to choices then up/down to choose gimp
<elfy> but that's beside the point - seems to be a bug somewhere anyway
<elfy> as you CAN open with or Paste As New image - just not paste :)
<knob> Well the "Paste As New Image" inside GIMP does not work for me.   I use its shortcut, Shift + Ctrl + V            ... and then GIMP thinks about it for like 15-20 seconds, and returns the "Empty clipboard" error message
<knob> I am googling some stuff now... see if I can come up with... somethign
<knob> I don't know if I should install a package to see if it fixes it.   Something like clipman or parcelite
<knob> Interesting... if I check unider "Accessories", I have two entries for Screenshot
<knob> Alright... have some odd progress
<knob> Under Accessories, I have two entries for "Screenshot".     The first open screenshot "type1"... and the second "type2".   They are both screenshot capture programs... yet slightly different both.
<knob> After opening each manually, and grabbing a screenshot with each...      copy to clipboard... they both paste into GIMP perfectly.
<knob> So, apparently, when I use the PRintScreen key in the keyboard, something goes amiss.
<knob> Not sure if I should un-install one of those entries... what do you think?
<knob> Ok... where could I find these two screenshot installed programs?    I just used Ubuntu Software Center... and under Installed, it is not present.
<knob> Going to see how I can find them via command line
<cfhowlett> knob, more likely you have a double entry
<brainvvash> the 2nd one is probably gnome-screenshot
<knob> I ran  dpkg --get-selections | grep screen
<knob> yes!
<knob> I have  gnome-screenshot                and underneath I have  xfce4-screenshooter
<knob> Should I remove... gnome-screenshot?
<knob> I would reckon xfce4-screenshooter works better?
<cfhowlett> knob, xfce4 = xubuntu so ... default app
<knob> Aight!
<knob> Doing that now!
<knob> Hmm... just removed gnome-screenshot, and still getting the error about the empty clipboard.
<knob> =\
<brainvvash> you have to start gimp before taking the screenshot and saving it to the clipboard
<knob> yup... that's the way I did it
<knob> Started gimp...
<brainvvash> works here
<knob> head over to a different workspace... keyboard PrintScreen.....   select copy to clipboards
<knob> *clipboard
<knob> then head over to gimp,   ctrl+shift+v   ... nothing
<knob> error stating the clipboard is empty
<brainvvash> shift?
<knob> shift+ctrl+v   pastes as a new image in gimp
<knob> This is odd...
<brainvvash> indeed, something happens to the clipboard content
<knob> Yes... not sure what... what I have wrong.   I just reinstalled gnome-screenshot... and removed   xfce-screenshooter.
<knob> Doesn't make sense... yet, trying to see what happens
<knob> Ok... that didn't even work
<brainvvash> don't switch the workspace
<knob> Same result... just tried it.
<knob> Let me re-install xfce4-screenshooter...
<knob> and remove   gnome-screenshot
<brainvvash> that won't help
<knob> Yeah nope... still the clipboard seems to be empty.
<brainvvash> I assume a clipboard manager could help in this case
<brainvvash> to preserve the clipboard content/context when switching workspaces
<knob> I did read some suggestions online about that.   I think clipman  and...
<knob> parcelite
<knob> Any recommendations on your end?
<knob> recommendations/preferences
<brainvvash> no, you'll have to test them
<knob> ok... going first with clipman
<knob> It is interesting that she thinks about the data.     If I grab a screenshot, and try to paste it... she thinks for 15-30 seconds... then throws the error.           If I try to paste two lines of text, she throws the error super fast.
<brainvvash> the data seems to be there, but it cannot be recognized properly, because the meta data is missing/broken
<Guest63300> is ubutnu pre installed laptops are avilable in india??
<sjoshi> Guest63300: yes
<teziko> When I drag a tab from the xubuntu panel, the whisker menu logo disappears and reappears when I bring the cursor on it. Is it a bug?
<ochosi> teziko: yes, a known one even
<teziko> ochosi: Oh, I thought it was because of my nvidia driver.
<ochosi> nope, unfortunately the origin of that problem still isn't clear
<teziko> ochosi: do you have a kind of bug page of this problem?
<teziko> launchpad or something
<ochosi> yeah, one sec
<ochosi> teziko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1397095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397095 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "dragging applications in the task bar causes repaint errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teziko> ochosi: thank you very much
<ochosi> np
<kashel> aloha brother`s
<kopple> hello, how do you fix this? When using Photoshop some tools require the ALT key to be pressed and there's no other way to use is otherwise. My Xubuntu drags the windows when I use that key so I will not be able to use those tools (such as the clone tool)
<knome> kopple, change the modifier key to something else on xubuntu
<Ullarah> knome, Use 'window modifier tweaks' in settings.
<Ullarah> Then click the accessibility tab.
<knome> kopple, ^ that
<Ullarah> Change they 'key used to grab' option.
<Ullarah> Sorry, I tagged you knome by accident :P
<knome> np
<kopple> thanks, I'm trying.. I should understand how keyboard settings and shortcuts are dealt with in Xubuntu
<kopple> unfortunately my Xubuntu is not in English but as far as I could try translating the window I'm on now is "settings editor" and it looks like a Windows registry or something like that
<Ullarah> kopple, what language?
<kopple> I suppose that's not what you meant since I can't spot an accessibility line
<kopple> Italian
<Ullarah> kopple, do you know where your settings are?
<kopple> yes I do, may it be in the Input devices?
<Ullarah> There should be an option there called 'window modifier tweaks' or in italian 'tweaks finestra di modifica' possibly.
<kopple> let's see
<kopple> we're better off with icons description ;D
<Ullarah> If I was using xubuntu right now, I'd take some screenshots. Hold on, I'll see if there is a command line way.
<kopple> I think I found it
<Ullarah> ^_^
<Ullarah> kopple, should look like this window, http://i.stack.imgur.com/wBeQL.png
<kopple> it has a magic wand and its title translates to "Windows manager regulations"
<kopple> that's exactly what I meant
<Ullarah> kopple, I normally change it to 'SUPER'
<kopple> "meta" means apple/windows icon key?
<Ullarah> Use super.
<Ullarah> Meta is the 'menu' key on your keyboard, the one on the right hand side of the windows key.
<Ullarah> Super is the windows key :)
<kopple> I don't have super, I only have "hyper" XD is it the same as super?
<kopple> thank you
<Ullarah> kopple, Most likely! ^_^
<kopple> no I also found super
<kopple> sorry, too bespactacled for grey windows
<Ullarah> Ah, use super, if it doesn't work, try hyper :P
<kopple> I'm trying right away
<kopple> for your information I was trying to close the window inside the picture you linked to me
<Ullarah> LOL
<Ullarah> Sorry! :P
<kopple> XD maybe I should go and see a doctor, or an exorcist
<Ullarah> Nah, it happens to me on occasion!
<kopple> darn! I had set the super key for system menu pop-up!
<kopple> to make it work like on Windows
<kopple> but now Photoshop works great 8)
<kopple> thank you
<Ullarah> No worries, happy to help.
<kopple> maybe you can help me with this thing too
<Ullarah> I'll give it a go! :P
<kopple> I'm using three monitors at once and I find Xubuntu great for multiple monitors. Just one thing, do you think I can instruct the DE to place desktop icons always on the same monitor? Sometims I just don't need to switch them all on
<kopple> I thought ... maybe if one of the three of them was set to "primary" within the editor settings?
<kopple> may I break something?
<Ullarah> Hmm.
<Ullarah> Not sure if that's possible.
<kopple> well it's a minor issue indeed..
<Ullarah> I mean, it /is/ possible, but you'd have to look at the source code for the DE :P
<kopple> above me, totally XD
<kopple> but thanks
<kopple> now I can work with Photoshop the way I'm used to, mostly.. at least  now every tool works
<joaojotta> Hello
<joaojotta> Has anyone got a fix for the cursor bug? (Xubuntu 14.04.2)
<knome> for what cursor bug?
<joaojotta> When using any other than the default theme, the theme is only applied over certain windows/apps.
<joaojotta> Right now I have a black cursor and it changes to the default white one when hovering the desktop.
<joaojotta> ... or XChat. It comes back when hovering Firefox or Abiword
<joaojotta> This is SO annoying.
#xubuntu 2015-03-13
<joaojotta> WOW!
<joaojotta> I think I got it!
<joaojotta> From a Fedora Gnome forum, actually!
<joaojotta> sudo nano /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<joaojotta> Then change the name of the theme because, apparently, XFCE gets confused.
<eikon81g> bluesabre, you available by chance?
<Unit193> No he's married.
<eikon81g> man, there goes my plans!
<eikon81g> smh..
 * eikon81g walks away sad
<eikon81g> Unit can I bug you for a sec?
<eikon81g> It's a noob question about a file I have in "/ "
<eikon81g> I put it there using a command and it is owned by root and I have been trying to use chown and I keep getting no such file or directory
<eikon81g> and I'm sure it's syntax but I don't understand what I am doing wrong..
<Ullarah> sudo chown filehere
<Ullarah> Or sudo chown username: filehere
<eikon81g> sudo chown eikon81g /Disney_Epic_Mickey_2_-_The_Power_of_Two_[SERF4Q\].wbfs
<eikon81g> ok let me change that
<Ullarah>  > wbfs :P
<Ullarah> I know what that is, you naughty minx.
<Ullarah> Anyway.
<eikon81g> I keep getting no such file or directory..
<eikon81g> LOL Ullarah since you know what I am doing you are on the naughty list TOO
<eikon81g> :)
<Ullarah> :P
<Ullarah> sudo chown eikon81g:
<Ullarah> Or literally go into the root user and mv the file elsewhere
<eikon81g> but it's weird because I am in the dir and I used ls to type the file name character for character
<eikon81g> it's case sensitive right?
<eikon81g> AHh genius. Whatever they are paying you I will pay double. LOL (just kidding, but seriously.) LOL
<Ullarah> eikon81g, try: sudo chown -v eikon81g: /*.wbfs
<eikon81g> ok let me try
<eikon81g> freakin wizard.. I hate to love ya!
<eikon81g> lol
<Ullarah> It worked?
<eikon81g> yes sir.
<Ullarah> Good stuff! :)
 * eikon81g buys Ullarah a beer
<Ullarah> Now don't move stuff in / again! :P
<eikon81g> It was another syntax fail!!
<Unit193> Well, I'm back now, not that it helps.
<eikon81g> lol I was using WIT (Wiiiso stuff) and boom
<eikon81g> there ya go. another bit of magic if you will
<eikon81g> Thanks Unit193 Ullarah rescued :)
<Ullarah> I think there is a cp/mv tester you can run if you are unsure about your syntax.
<Ullarah> But I could be wrong.
<eikon81g> cp/mv tester?
<Ullarah> As in it'll show you where it's going to copy/move from and copy/move to, without actually doing it.
<eikon81g> it's odd, the terminal said the permission and group changed but the file is still owned by root:root... :\ my celebrtion was in vain!
<eikon81g> ok I will check on that, I need it.. LOL
<eikon81g> I am learning bit by bit
<Ullarah> There was a program called 'ecp', last time I used that was about 10 years ago :P
<eikon81g> oh man, I would have been 18.. the good ole days..
<eikon81g> that's when I should have been doing this! smh. It was even harder back then, things have gotten MUCH more user friendly since I last tried to dive in
<Ullarah> eikon81g, if you want to do more testing, try, http://www.tutorialspoint.com/execute_bash_online.php
<Ullarah> Plenty of other tools too, http://www.tutorialspoint.com/codingground.htm
<eikon81g> roger that I am book marking now..
<eikon81g> I think I am going to try your nifty wizard trick and log in as root and dump them that way brb
<eikon81g> thanks again both of ya!  :) Brb
<eikon81g> BiNgO* YahtZee**
<eikon81g> lol thanks again yall
<eikon81g> Now that that crisis is averted and I learned some today I am going to call it quits. Ullarah , Unit193 , bluesabre .. See yall next time I appreciate the schooling as always
 * eikon81g humbly bows 
<eikon81g> night all
<Ullarah> No worries at all.
<eikon81g> :)
<GeekDude> Xubuntu does remove the ubuntu spyware, right?
<GeekDude> I don't see how it wouldn't, seeing as it doesn't even have the unity search, but there's no harm in asking
<GridCube> GeekDude: ubuntu doesnt have spyware, and xubuntu doesnt use unity so there are no lenses, thats what you might be asking
<GridCube> dont spread ignorance GeekDude
<GeekDude> I've read that they collect your file search queries and use them in conjunction with amazon to display targeted ADs
<GridCube> you need to read more
<GeekDude> Are you saying that I've been misinformed?
<GeekDude> I've read articles and watched videos with Richard Stallman talking about it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<GeekDude> I figured that Stallman was a reliable source of information, but if I'm wrong in that I apologize for my ingorance
<GeekDude> ignorance*
<hggdh> GeekDude: RMS exaggerated quite a bit
<GeekDude> I'm not sure what could be considered hyperbolic about that statement, it seems pretty binary to me. Either they collect information and share it with amazon, or they don't
<hggdh> GeekDude: this discussion, I am afraid, will be off-topic here (it will depend on meaning of words and concepts, approaching, quite fast, religious hermeneutics)
<ilciavo> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | ilciavo
<ubottu> ilciavo: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ilciavo> can someone help me out with an installation on a MacBook late 2009?
<toto2> When I put the cursor on the close icon (firefox tab), I have this black thing without anything in it. http://s16.postimg.org/hcnaj0ceb/Capture_d_cran_13032015_16_55_17.png Is it a bug?
<toto2> join #firefox
<toto2> *sorry I'm using Xubuntu 14.10
<phre4k> if I de-tick the setting "lock screen on screensaver" in light locker settings, it still locks the screen. Why is that? Could that be because I have winbind auth?
<daidwister> @ilciavo
<daidwister> take your backups, efter that refind is your friend
<daidwister> do you plan to keep mac os as a multiboot environment?
<kashel> <daidwister> нуы
<kashel> <daidwister> yes
<daidwister> i guess you have one disk containing uefi, macos recovery and macintosh hd?
<daidwister> boot mac osx and run diskutil list from terminal
<alx01> Hello.I deleted the xfce.desktop and ubuntu.desktop files (in a try to stop loading the same saved session every time i boot) and cant log in now.Any recomendations on how to proceed?
<qopas2> alx01: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-default-settings
<qopas2> idk for ubuntu.desktop though.
<msevph_> How come i cant start one executable by simply double clicking it, i have to drag it into the terminal?
<brainvvash> msevph_, nothing happens at all when double clicking it?
<msevph_> Yup
<msevph_> Doesnt start
<msevph_> But when i drag it into terminal and press enter it starts fine
<brainvvash> and if you drag it to the desktop + click it?
<msevph_> Hmm ill try that
<msevph> Nope nothing happens
<msevph> Any more ideas brainvash?
<Yavuz> hello
<brainvvash> msevph, did it work before?
<msevph> No, it works on another machine tho
<brainvvash> same thunar version?
<brainvvash> you could run "killall Thunar; thunar" in a terminal window and try again
<msevph> Probably not same thunar
<brainvvash> this may generate a warning/error message when double clicking the executable file
#xubuntu 2015-03-14
<xubuntu47w> When I use qbittorrent, system doesn't shutdown when download finishes.
<Bonteruel> I use qbittorrent to download,but when I set the program to shutdown the system nothing happens if the screen is locked,and if I login qbittorrent simply close
<tomo___> hi xubuntu users !
<tomo___> :-)
<hTmlDP> hello
<hTmlDP> I'm going to install Xubuntu14.04 over Debian Wheezy
<hTmlDP> i have windows 7 here too
<hTmlDP> will it support my nvidia gpu without any problems?
<hTmlDP> i have nvidia ion2
<hTmlDP> asus eeepc 1201PN
<cfhowlett> hTmlDP, at worst, you'll have to manually install.  So?
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: i have done it on Debian and the Nvidia drivers don't work nicely :P
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: (segfault when trying to run Quake II)
<cfhowlett> hTmlDP, boot a live session, run the additional drivers utility.
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: will i be able to detect my home partition during the install?
<cfhowlett> hTmlDP, probably
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: is it much heavier than debian+xfce4?
<cfhowlett> hTmlDP, I don't do Debian.
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> hTmlDP, but if you're concerned, consider lubuntu
<hTmlDP> cfhowlett: nah, i prefer xfce
<dupin> I´m interested in how long it takes that new xfce translation get to the xubuntu repos
<dupin> nobody?
<cfhowlett> dupin, send a message to the xubuntu mailing list
<dupin> ok but i thought here will be faster
<dupin> if localization is well supported maybe I will get chance to install xubuntu on many comps  :)
<elfy> dupin: this list xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<dupin> ok
<dupin> tnx and bye
<dkessel_> #xubuntu-devel
<ilciavo> Hello, I have a late 2009 macbook and still getting this error i8042: No controller found
<ilciavo> I looked on the web and I need to change the booting parameters
<ilciavo> how can I do that on the liveUSB?
<cfhowlett> !mac | ilciavo
<ubottu> ilciavo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<qkzoo1978> Anyone else get an error when using File Roller, extract to this folder?
<qkzoo1978> FR always seems to crash, did the same thing when I was using Lubuntu
<xubuntu00w> hi all, I'm having a weird issue with my display post installation, it doesn't appear to matter which version (I've tried 14.04, .10, and 15.04)
<xubuntu00w> during install and a live session, everything is fine
<xubuntu00w> but after i install, all of the colors are inverted/pink
<xubuntu00w> http://i.imgur.com/Z2q7Hqz.jpg
<xubuntu00w> if i take a screenshot on the actual system, and look at it on another, it's totally fine
<xubuntu00w> which is weird
<xubuntu00w> tried switching display cables and ports, tried switching to the on board graphics, same thing
<xubuntu00w> any ideas?
<brainvvash> xubuntu00w, is the login screen also affected?
<xubuntu00w> yes it is
<brainvvash> xubuntu00w, I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu
<brainvvash> most likely some hardware/driver issue
<brainvvash> which is not xubuntu specific
<xubuntu00w> i'll give it a shot
<xubuntu00w> thanks
<brainvvash> good luck :)
<knome> Orioa, hello, please don't use awaynicks
<sergio-br2> firefox using 332% of cpu in html5 youtube videos, crazy
<bcowan> me too
<xusben> hello, is it possible to install xubuntu (encrypted) on usb?
<ObrienDave> xusben, yes, it's possible
<xusben> ObrienDave, any "how to" link?
<ObrienDave> easy, use unetbootin to install to USB or since you want encrypted, burn ISO to DVD and use that to install to USB
<ObrienDave> by booting live system from DVD
<xusben> i see, so to have full encrypted the usb i must install xubuntu from live cd
<ObrienDave> that is the easiest way i know of. there are probably others
<xusben> i used the unetbootin to install xubuntu on usb but with the iso on my hard disk
<xusben> and didn't give me the chance to enrypte the usb
<ObrienDave> nope, burn ISO to DVD, boot DVD, install encrypted to USB
<xusben> yes, i got it
<xusben> thanks
<ObrienDave> yw
<xubuntu043> hey all
<xubuntu043> I'm having some issues with install Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> okaaaaay
<xubuntu043> I have a 1TB HDD refusing to install Ubuntu or XUbuntu on it
<ObrienDave> in what way "refusing"?
<xubuntu043> I gives me Buffer I/O error on device
<ObrienDave> internal or external drive?
<xubuntu043> Internal
<ObrienDave> probably a HDD controller issue
<xubuntu043> That is a the very start, the install keeps going unitl
<ObrienDave> see if you can turn off "write caching" on the drive
<xubuntu043> the boot loader fails to install: DbDriver: 'config': could not write ..../config.dat-new: Read-only file system
<bekks> buffer I/O error - the drive is dead.
<ObrienDave> are you writing the boot loader to the proper drive partition?
<xubuntu043> I did some e2fsck checks and it came back with wrongly counted blocks and asked to fix
<bekks> It has physical errors, which lead to buffer I/O errors which cannot by fixed.
<ObrienDave> time for a new drive
<bekks> Correct. :)
<xubuntu043> That's what I thought, so the drive is dead...
<xubuntu043> ;(
<xubuntu043> Well that's a bitch.
<xubuntu043> Thanks guys
<knome> xubuntu043, please remember that this is a family friendly channel
#xubuntu 2015-03-15
<bombo_> hi guys,does anybody know why my network manager connect very slow? should i install wicd?
<nih0> bombo_: didn't you ask this in #ubuntu?
<bombo_> nih0: i did it just now but no one know if is better or not
<bombo_> i will give wicd  a try anyway and see if its faster than nm
<Guest16772> hi
<Guest16772> which distro run better on old macbook...xubuntu or opensuse?
<bazhang> try live cds of both guest16
<bazhang> ah quit
<Salah> hello
<Salah> hello
<Salah> someone can helpmi to install samba in xbuntu 14.10
<xubuntu843> Hello?
<xubuntu843> Help needed with 14.04 desktop evironment if anyone can answer?
<AntiSol> hi everybody!
<xubuntu843> Hello. Do you have any help with installation?
<AntiSol> not installing, my problem is really weird
<AntiSol> I have a weird problem I'm hoping somebody can help me with. I've tried several searches but TBH I'm not sure what I should be searching for. please see this screenshot: http://ibin.co/1usyqRDeRrB0 - note that the zero character seems corrupted when it's dislayed in color. It displays properly in my command and when i use --color=never, but with color enabled it gives this weird character. If I change the font of my termina
<AntiSol> l it displays fine, this is only happening when I have the "Monospace" font. If anybody has any ideas I'd be very appreciative :)
<xubuntu843> I removed Pidgin, Games and Thnderbird, together with another email program that I don't use in xubuntu 14.04 and now it boots to a grey scren. Can't even CTRL-ALT-T.
<AntiSol> that's strange
<xubuntu843> I've reinstalled basic to another drive and I'm gonna use the basic installation to pull off my media files and reinstall. What a ball-ache!!
<AntiSol> what is ctrl-alt-t supposed to do? I haven't heard of that one before
<xubuntu843> Gonna reboot and copy my media over. See ya later!
<xubuntu63w> The computer will not longer boot from Xubuntu USB installer. I have try unitbootin and universal usb installer. Enabled f12 boot menu. What can be wrong ?
<GeekDude> Can I dual boot 32 bit windows and 64 bit xubuntu?
<Unit193> Of course.
<GeekDude> just double checking
<GeekDude> first I need to make sure I can even boot 64 bit xubuntu
<GeekDude> until about an hour ago I thought my computer was 32 bit only
<Infant> well u would need to repartition hdd. free up some space with windows disk manager and than make partitions when installing xubuntu
<bekks> GeekDude: Boot a 64bit livecd :)
<GeekDude> I was gonna do liveusb
<GeekDude> Infant: Can the xubuntu not resize the windows parition? Or can it, but windows wouldn't like that
<Infant> GeekDude: internet suggest to do resizing for windows, coz there could be some unmoovable bits (which can be moved after omse work) and other tools might not respect that
<xubuntu23w> Suddenly, Audacity won't recognize streaming audio.  It has worked flawlessy for recording from the net until now.  It seems the ALSA recording device isn't picking up the streaming audio from the net. I have reloaded Audacity and attempted to update the audio device drivers but don't know what I am doing.   An understnading of the problem and a solution to get Audacity (or other equally useful audio recorder/format converter) w
<testo9>  I tried rowhammer test and I really don't understand if I'm concerned or not. If someone can just help me abot this, I don't understand the results of the test.
<bekks> What is that "rowhammer test" all about?
<testo9> bekks: if you can look this for a sec please https://github.com/google/rowhammer-test
<bekks> testo9: Thanks. So whats the result for you?
<testo9> bekks: "Iteration" running forever.. I don't if this means there are not bit flips or something
<testo9> *know
<bekks> "The test allocates a large block of memory. It repeatedly picks >2 random addresses within the block, hammers them, and then checks the block for bit flips. If it sees a bit flip, it exits. If it never sees a bit flip, it will run forever."
<bekks> That answers your question, doesnt it? :)
<testo9> bekks: yes I was just doubting because of my bad english thank you
<DMRadford> Hello everybody. I'm in need of some assistance, possibly paid. I need to set up a basic server running redmine and subversion (integrated). Anybody know of a turnkey solution?
<okapiden> Hello. I'm one of apparently a billion people whohave problems with their backlight, and I don't know wat to do anymore.
<okapiden> ls /sys/class/backlight returns acpi_video0 intel_backlight
<okapiden> editing grub with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" didn't help either
<ObrienDave> well, since you have not stated what your backlight issue is, it is next to impossible for anyone to actually offer you appropriate help and advice
<okapiden> Here it is: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<okapiden> except that it's not working. At least not for me. It being the fix on the site.
<okapiden> I can't change the brightness of my backlight at all.
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don
<okapiden> Neither with the function keys, nor with the mouse and the plugin for the task-bar
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don't know anything about that issue. you can try asking in #ubuntu. more people there to help
<okapiden> hmm ok, thanks!
#xubuntu 2016-03-14
<Pwnna> is there a way to import panel settings via command line?
<Pwnna> for the xfce4-panel's import/export feature
<xubuntu52i> hello, what the best version for wine, with diablo 3
<xubuntu52i> battle net
<akis> Hi all. If i only open a .deb file with ubuntu software center but i don't proceed to installation because of a dependency unavailability, is it anything changed on my system?
<xubuntu26w> hi
<xubuntu26w> I am going to install xubuntu on my eeePc. Since I had had always windows I have one question:
<xubuntu26w> Do I need an antivirus on xubuntu?
<kryten> !antivirus | xubuntu26w
<ubottu> xubuntu26w: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xubuntu26w> and what about  clamTK manager?
<kryten> What about it?
<xubuntu26w> do I need?
<kryten> Why would you need that when you don't need virus protection?
<knome> if you are in a network with windows hosts, you might want to consider that
<xubuntu26w> I use my pc also to check my bank account, so I would like to be sure
<Enkidu_ak> Is there a separate config for xfce-display-manager that overrides xorg.conf.d configs? I'm trying to add new display mods to my display and no matter what I drop in to the xorg conf xfce shows the same resolutions available.
<xubuntu84w> sent here by xubuntu-devel:  looking for a way to image my live session usb into an .iso.  can do with dd command in ubuntu, but in xubuntu this command produces a raw dd image, not an .iso
<xubuntu84w> how do i do it?
<dreamon_> xubuntu 16.04 issue light-locker-settings → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15384959/
<dkessel> xubuntu84w: i would point you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - but it seems that server is broken atm (at least for me...)
<dkessel> that describes the official procedure for doing it, and should just work(tm)
<sine0> I just want to say again how the great the xubuntu desktop is, its absolutly the sh*t.
<sine0> even the terminal title bbar font with the slight emboss. mmm sezual
<knome> sine0, please remember this channel is family friendly.
<slee> hello, whats a simple app for xubuntu to manage  your drives, auto mount them(have it auto update your fstab)?
<bekks> slee: automounting does not alter your fstab.
<slee> ok, whats an app to automount my slave drives? everytime i boot, my slave is inactive until i click on the drive in file manager
<bekks> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<slee> ok, my slave drive is already automounted...what causes it to to be inactive until i click it once in file manager? example, if i reboot and open my media center, the icons i use are on slave drive and fail to load in media center unless i first go into file manager and click on slave drive
<kenb> Anyone know why in settings manager autostart items, all the items are greyed out and how to fix that?
<kenb> Guessing that I need to restart to fix it, but not sure.
<django_> hey so i accidentally deleted the button and the top right corner that shows the wifi and stuff like that
<django_> http://i.imgur.com/57J4yCk.png
<kryten> django_: That's "Indicator Plugin" - just add it back.
<django_> kryten, how
<kryten> django_: As reisio suggested in #ubuntu.
<xubuntu274> resurrecting an ancient laptop with xubuntu :D
<mrkramps> good luck
#xubuntu 2016-03-15
<drohm> would anyone be able to help with a grub issue dual booting win10 and xubuntu?
<slee> hello, i'm trying to mount 2 slaves drives, i tried this in fstab, but it isn't working:
<slee>  /dev/sdb1    /media/data/folder1   ext4    defaults    0    0
<slee>  /dev/sdc1    /media/data/folder2    ext4    defaults    0    0
<slee> what am i doing wrong?
<C1t1z3n> wha is the xubuntu next L.T.S. will get out ?
<C1t1z3n> when ?
<slee> hi, trying to help a friend set their xubuntu up, she's wanting the ability to have windows open in the same place, ie: firefox open in this corner, terminal open over here,,,,etc...i don't see anything in default xubuntu to allow this, someone suggested Devilpie, but after looking at that(having to write a script for each window) she isn't going to be able to do that
<slee> is there not some simple way to accomplish this?
<C1t1z3n> wha is the xubuntu next L.T.S. will get out ?
<Unit193> Xenial is the next release, due in April.
<Enkidu_ak> Is there a separate config for xfce-display-manager that overrides xorg.conf.d configs? I'm trying to add new display mods to my display and no matter what I drop in to the xorg conf xfce shows the same resolutions available.
<flocculant> slee: you can use gdevilspie to do that - no need to write them manually
<Enkidu_ak> Hi Floc
<niemand> I have a fujitsu siemens AH531 lifebook and I have installed ubuntu studio 14.04 my screen blincs sometimes and I thing is drivers problems. any help pls?
<ARandomScientist> Just started using Linux. Looking for a good beginners resource for learning more about the terminal, especially is language (e.g., syntax, vocabulary/commands).
<mrkramps> ARandomScientist, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ARandomScientist> mrkramps | Thanks
<mrkramps> ARandomScientist, and maybe also interesting http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<mrkramps> ARandomScientist, and if looking for specific solutions search on https://stackoverflow.com/
<ARandomScientist> mrkramps | Awesome. Thanks again.
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<ARandomScientist> Is there a character that represents space in terminal? Tried to make a directory called "misc notes" using "mkdir misc notes". It created two directories instead.
<kryten> ARandomScientist: 1.) Please try actually reading the guides given.  2.) There is #bash too.
<kryten> That is, I literally would link you back to those, or: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12902227/how-to-input-a-path-with-a-white-space
<ARandomScientist> kryten | Okay. I'll read them. Thanks
<pencilandpaper> I can't wait for April 17th for 16.04 to drop.
<knome> the final release is on april 21st though.
<pencilandpaper> I was using it for a while, but unetbootin wasn't working properly for some reason. Packages weren't in place for it yet or something..so I had to go back to 14.04 for the time being.
<pencilandpaper> O, sorry knome..thats what I meant.
<knome> careful there
<knome> :P
<pencilandpaper> ;)
<xangua> Is it out?
<xangua> April 21 at 0:00:01 am? :-P
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Unit193> :---D
<Reptilia> There is a bug of some kind in the installer of Xubuntu 15.10, 16.04. When i choose the option to install Xubuntu alongside Windows, the installer is saying that it should do partitioning on the disk, and after that, it terminates, saying that there is a faulty HDD/CD drive inserted. However, this is not happening on the 14.04/10 Xubuntu installer.
<knome> Reptilia, have you reported a bug?
<Reptilia> Nope, where should i do that?
<knome> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Reptilia> knome:^
<Reptilia> Oh, okay
<tortib> I hate life
<tortib> life is actually hell
<knome> tortib, if you need professional help, i would suggest you look for it from some other place; this is the support channel for xubuntu
<tortib> there is no help here but okay thanks
<Reptilia> knome:I can't find, where should i report the bug? Can't see any option "Report a bug here", or something similar, on the site you sent.
<knome> Reptilia, here is the target URL you are looking for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug - but i will stop holding your hand now; please refer to the URL from ubottu before if you need help, because it actually has all the information you need if you pay attention
<Reptilia> knome:Thanks
<Reptilia> knome:I hope it will get fixed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1557794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer crashes because of faulty HDD/CD Drive, while trying to install alongside Windows 10" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2016-03-16
<xubuntu74d> hello, i have discovered a bug in Xubuntu 16.04 beta 1, but it's a bug with a package, and only happens when I use btrfs, and I don't know how to report it
<xubuntu38w> hi friends
<salamanka> hi
<xubuntu38w> today i change password and do resume
<xubuntu38w> after xubuntu cant login
<xubuntu38w> just show guest sesıon
<xubuntu38w> guest sessıon ask password
<xubuntu38w> i try something but can login
<xubuntu38w> how i can fix that
<xubuntu38w> anyone have some idea
<xubuntu38w> thanks
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu74d, heres a good link showing how to report the bug https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<xubuntu74d> akxwi-dave: already tried it, but there seems to be no clear way to report a bug that isn't happening through one of the 'accepted' paths...
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu74d, also you may want to join channel #xubuntu-devel that where  most of the team are regarding bugs.
<xubuntu74d> thanks
<akxwi-dave> you can advise what the bug is there and the QA team can report it for you if your having probs
<xubuntu74d> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1557989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557989 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "having btrfs installed as the fs is causing a crash when trying to install the intel-microcode package" [Undecided,New]
<dan_s28> morning
<slee> hello, what's the best/preferd app for doing a complete image backup of your current OS/setup?
<slee> i've found this sBackup...wondering if any of you use it
<akxwi-dave> persoanlly for backups I use Dejadup  but complete imaging I use Clonezilla
<dkessel> slee: i'd use clonezilla for complete images, just as akxwi-dave
<slee> sweet, thanks
<dreamon> how do I switch off standby in amount of time
<slee> hello, a friend is using an ssd for xubuntu box, is there anything special that she needs to do to maintain an ssd? like conditioning(or whatever the term is called)?
<slee> she said it's multi layered cell....if that helps
<akxwi-dave> I use my ssd as a regular drive, I don't do anything special with it or for it. *buntus run trim automatically once a week to keep it in check
<akxwi-dave> infact its the best thing I have ever done.. my SSD and Lenovo thinkpad boot to logon scenn in aroudn 2-3 secoonds
<slee> akxwi-dave, so xubuntu acknowledges the ssd and auto does trim, or does trim need to be activated via a cron job?
<akxwi-dave> auto does it..
<slee> thanks
<flocculant> I've got fstrim in /etc/cron.weekly/ by default
<ROPA> Hi, running xubuntu 14.04, I deleted my lower panel (panel 0), because I prefer an added (vertical) side panel instead. But, the upper panel disappeared instead, so no clock, open application listings, workspace switcher etc. The software still displays the lower horizontal panel even though I deleted it!!!! Can I restore the upper panel without reinstalling the OS?
<ROPA> Is there a way to restore the original settings with regard to the panel(s)??
<thenewone> Hi
<thenewone> guys i tryed to restart the network but didn't work
<thenewone> how can i force to stop it
<flocculant> ROPA: you can just rebuild it - add panel, then add the things to it you want
<thenewone> and thanks
<thenewone> i wanna stop it
<thenewone> i did service networking stop didn't work
<ROPA> flocculant, I thought about rebuilding it, but it would take me hours to get everything just right.
<flocculant> ROPA: why? what did you have in it?
<flocculant> rather what had you done to the default one - that would take less than 5 minutes to redo :)
<ROPA> flocculant, I had just the stock upper panel, with a modified clock to show seconds...
<ROPA> I am not familiar enough with the panel options, so it would take me MUCH longer.
<ROPA> flocculant, I am not familiar enough with the panel options, so it would take me MUCH longer.
<flocculant> ok ... so that's not going to take hours :) go to settings - panel - at the top the plus button will add the panel
<ROPA> did it.
<ROPA> flocculant, if that's my only option, I'
<flocculant> can't remember what's in the default 14.04 panel - can check in a vm for you
<flocculant> unless someone'#s watching with a default panel of course
<thenewone> when i kill NetworkManager it back to run a gain
<ROPA> flocculant, a list of what's in the stock panel would be very helpful!!!
<flocculant> ROPA: yea - won't take long to get that
<thenewone> ok guys have a nice day
<ROPA> many thanks my friend.....if not for a list, I suspect I could reinstall the whole OS quicker!!
<ROPA> thenewone, wish I could help u!
<flocculant> ROPA: ok - 3 screenshots of the setups > http://i.imgur.com/m1dChH4.png http://i.imgur.com/BURGNGK.png and http://i.imgur.com/Zw8zxxT.png
<ROPA> flocculant, l nice, many thanks my friend!!
<flocculant> the last one to get them - click the + icon on the right hand side
<flocculant> gives you a list to choose from
<ROPA> flocculant, I have built custom panels using mostly shortcuts to existing features and software. I guess i learned a lesson.....DO NOT DELETE THE STOCK DEFAULT PANEL!!!!
<ROPA> flocculant, one question....what do I add to have the programs currently running???
<flocculant> ROPA: post 15.10 we have xfpanel-switch - a backup and restore panel tool :) http://i.imgur.com/9zobQah.png
<flocculant> it has some presets too
<knome> ROPA, window buttons
 * flocculant deletes what he'd typed ... 
<flocculant> I never remember that - just that I delete it :p
<ROPA> flocculant, ok, thanks again!!! I almost installed 15.10....but decided to stick with the LTS version!!!
<flocculant> :)
<knome> flocculant, i use it without labels, good enough for me
<flocculant> yup
<ROPA> Gonna go see if I can make it work, again, thanks!!!!
<flocculant> welcome
<ROPA> flocculant, a big +++ thanks to you for the help. As it turns out, the stock panel isn't as good as it could be!! I ended up making a custom panel anyway and it's better than it has ever been!!! It took lots 'o diddling, but it was time well spent!!!
<knome> he went to bed but will read your message tomorrow
<knome> and glad you got stuff working better for you
<knome> that's one of the main ideas in xubuntu
<ROPA> knome, ok, great!!! Only thing I cant figure out is how to get the clock to also display the day of the week and the date.
<knome> there are a few different applets that show the clock
<ROPA> knome, I tried orage clock and the stock clock.
<knome> but generally speaking, right-click the clock applet and go to properties
<ROPA> knome, I can live without it however:>
<knome> you can definitely get the week and date showing on all of them
<ROPA> kn, yep, did that. The configuration appears to show that date and day of the week are enabled, but nothing in the display.
<knome> are you sure you aren't looking at the tooltip dropdown?
<ROPA> knome, the tooltip isn't the correct option to edit???
<knome> the tooltip is what you see when you hover over the clock applet
<knome> you need to change the format under clock options
<knome> (that is, on the clock applet)
<ROPA> knome, I was trying to edit the tooltip, back to the drawing board, tnx nudge in the right direction.
<knome> np
<ROPA> knome ok, I cant locate the 'clock options'........
<ROPA> knome,  I right click on the clock applet and then click properties.....
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running again?
<ROPA> 14.04
<knome> right, maybe it's added later
<knome> my favorite clock applet is the "DateTime" applet
<ROPA> ok, that's possible.
<ROPA> knome, ok, DateTime applet not available for 14.04.
<ROPA> knome, I expect I'll survive::> Tnx so much!
<knome> ROPA, sudo apt-get install xfce4-datetime-plugin
<ROPA> knome,  neat, didn't even realize there were applets for download!!!!
<ROPA> knome, got it set up now! NICE AP!\
<knome> :)
<Ellsworth> !bands
<Ellsworth> er wrong channel
#xubuntu 2016-03-17
<xubuntu16w> hi
<xubuntu16w> how to non pae cpu install xubuntu &
<xubuntu16w> ?
<Guest97133> https://vk.com/govtech The Kurds in Syria, announced the creation of a federal region
<kozukumi> hi all
<kozukumi> i cant seem to find a panel app for showing the volume icon?
<pjotter> kozukumi: I think it's part of the xfce4-goodies?
<kozukumi> ah i think it is an indicator rather than an actual plugin?
<pjotter> I can drag it to any position on the panel. So I think it's not an indicator
<kozukumi> yeah i figured it out :)
<kozukumi> it uses the "indicator" app in the panel app list
<art_> Im trying to use xubuntu for the first time, and I can't add a printer. Message says something about logging into "WORKGROUP". Nothing I type is recognized as a valid password. HELP!
<art_> It is a network printer, connected through a router via an ethernet cable.
#xubuntu 2016-03-18
<max12345> hello guys I have a problem.
<max12345> I installed the android skd on my small shitty netbook, which was probably a bad idea to begin with but whatever. The minimum window size is too big for my netbooks maximum screen resolution
<max12345> At least from what I can tell. Is there a way I can arrange workspaces in a vertical way so the window "bleeds" on the next workspace and I can click "next" on their wizard?
<max12345> the workspace settings manager doesn't give me that option
<max12345> nvm I give up and will do it at home
<Tschayn> Hello
<Tschayn> I'm having a problem (in xubuntu 15.10) changing my login background screen. Whenever I choose a .png (no matter where it is located), the login screen is black. I've tried few solution I saw on the web, but none worked. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<xubuntu50o> I'm loocking for skype to arm7hf architecture
<xangua> You won't find anything...
<xubuntu50o> any idea how to compile it
<xangua> Ask the source to Microsoft? Good luck
<bubba> where do I find the synaptic package manager in Xubuntu??
<kryten> !info synaptic | bubba
<ubottu> bubba: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.4build2 (wily), package size 1338 kB, installed size 6958 kB
<kryten> Install that.
<bubba> how?
<kryten> "sudo apt-get install synaptic", for example.
<bubba> I thought the different versions of Ubuntu were supposed to be user friendly :/
<kryten> Well, you do have USC there.
<Antares> https://vk.com/govgirl
<pjotter> Does anyone know how to change the category of an item in menulibre to a custom category?
#xubuntu 2016-03-19
<srinath> it says error like this: I get error: dpkg: error processing package dnscrypt-proxy (--remove):  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<peterkotan> hey
<peterkotan> anybody have an idea where to start learning linux?
<GridCube> get to a live session and start messing around
<GridCube> best part of live sessions, you reboot and everything is alright
<peterkotan> what ya mean by live sessions
<GridCube> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<GridCube> all ubuntu flavours, including xubuntu, are live desktops, which means the install media runs the full desktop experience
<peterkotan> a right cheers
<xubuntu37i> i hope this one doesn't take a lot of space
<xubuntu77w> hi
<xubuntu77w> i want some help
<flocculant> !ask | xubuntu77w
<ubottu> xubuntu77w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ARandomScientist> I edited my /etc/fstab without backing it up. May have made a serious alteration. Not sure of the potential repercussions. Is there a way to revert the file to it's previous version?
<xubuntu15i> Hi
<xubuntu704> Hi all.  What is nmwidgets.py used for?  I'm installing Xubuntu 14.04 and the installation seems to have trouble unloading this file.
<nikolam> god forbids how much this cheese (vide cametra tester/snapshotter) have dependencies..
<nikolam> anyone to recomment something lighter to test video?
<nikolam> cheese pulls.. brasero.. cdrwtools, growisofw, nautilus, wodim.. cmoon
#xubuntu 2016-03-20
<xubuntu816> sup
<xubuntu816> adsf
<xubuntu77w> hey all
<xubuntu77w> im running 16.04. where do i report a bug?
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu77w: Launchpad~!
<SonikkuAmerica> without the tilde
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu77w: if you know the package name that you want to report against, run [ ubuntu-bug $PACKAGE ] in the terminal
<xubuntu77w> SonikkuAmerica: thank you
<Archbuntu> what are my *buntu boys up too :v
<MSponge> Glorious Sunday weather today ... mornin' all !
<xubuntu608> helo
<sjoshi> Hello, my mouse pointer is moving towards bottom left of the screen sometimes, Xubuntu 15.10
<pilsner> hey all - is there a logfile that I can see when I last logged in and out?
<flocculant> pilsner: try last in a terminal
<pilsner> last works, thanks
<xubuntu68w> hi guys! I get so many times a "internal error" message when I turn on the computer
<xubuntu68w> I think what could be related with xfce4
<xubuntu68w> sometimes is when I resume from suspend status
<xubuntu68w> but the PC works apparently perfect
<xubuntu68w> where could I see the logs of that errors?
<czeslaw> hey
<czeslaw> Is there a solutions that cd drive would be always on dekstop?
<czeslaw> not only when I put cd
<czeslaw> i want an option to eject cd
<genius3000> czeslaw: Not sure about that, but you could create a Launcher on the desktop to run 'eject -T cdrom', that'll toggle open or close.
<czeslaw> nothing happens
<czeslaw> okay in termianl
<czeslaw> eject works :)
<czeslaw> genius3000 I made Launcher with eject command, works perfectly - thanks!
<genius3000> Awesome! :D  yw
<ARandomScientist> I was using pwmconfig to try and set up fan speed options and now my fans are funning at full speed all the time. Is can someone help me fix this or is there nothing to worry about?
#xubuntu 2017-03-13
<xubuntu73w> There is no installation guide, I'm flying blind
<xubuntu73w> none that I can find anyway
<xubuntu73w> I get about a dozen things that say sasm:i386 depends on gcc-multilib
<xubuntu73w> sasm:i386 depends on gdb
<xubuntu73w> etc
<knome> and then says what?
<xubuntu73w> After a ton more of those
<knome> so have you tried installing those dependencies?
<xubuntu73w> It says dpkg: error processing pacakge sasm:i386 (--install):
<xubuntu73w> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<xubuntu73w> i've tried but they don't seem to download
<xubuntu73w> and gdb I know is already installed
<xubuntu73w> how would you suggest I download the depenedcies
<knome> the way all packages are suggested to be installed if available; from the repositories
<xubuntu73w> I've tried apt-get -f install
<xubuntu73w> and it downloads them but the application still says they aren't there
<xubuntu73w> actually, i just did it again, it only says I need gcc-multilib now
<xubuntu73w> ...
<llysender> hihi
<llysender> is there any way to shorten file names in thunar to 2 lines without physically deleting the rest of the file name?
<xubuntu29w> I have installed Xubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (64 bits - 4.8.0-41-generic) on a Gigabyte Brix (GB-BKi3HA-7100). Installation went OK but dmesg gives me two errors - what are they and how can they be fixed ?  rajan@fe-sovis:~$ dmesg | grep -i error [    2.196863] intel_pmc_core: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -22 [    2.461300] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2
<knome> is something not working?
<xubuntu29w> I can't get 4k video - GB-BKi3HA-7100 is supposed to support 4K
<hackr3> asd
<hackr3> apt-get install
<Rhapsody_Girl> Hi, I have a problem with the xubuntu instalation, I want to encrypt my disco, I've created the partitions and encrypted the / and the /home partition (On gparted, before the installations) and then, I started the instalation, but i get an error, that the GRUB can't be installed
<Rhapsody_Girl> And I don't know wht
<flocculant> Rhapsody_Girl: is this uefi as well?
<Rhapsody_Girl> yes
<Rhapsody_Girl> flocculant:
<flocculant> Rhapsody_Girl: was the error something like "I know /boot is encrypted. You need to set GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y in /etc/default/grub. I won't do it for you, so I'm going to fail and your installation will stop."
<Rhapsody_Girl> No, /boot was not encrypted so the error only say that the instalation of grub failed flocculant
<Mr_Pan> hi, how to join a xubuntu 16.10 into Windows doamin ?
<Mr_Pan> *domain
<tengelic> anyone?
<tengelic> The thunar will be updated on 16.04?
<knome> yes, an SRU is on the way
<tengelic> knome: thanks!
<xubuntu05w> I am a newbie. Want to know if I can install Chrome browser. Performed all the steps to download the browser. However, the 'installing' box appears frozen. The box is filled up with blue line (signifying completion) for maybe half an inch - forever. Does it take this long or is there something I am not doing? Thanks.
<knome> how are you installing chrome?
<xubuntu05w> Went to Chrome website and followed the prompts. The page did mention Ubuntu/Debian but Xubunut wasn't listed. I thought maybe Chrome isn't 'allowed' @ Xubuntu but your question setttles that I guess. Thanks.
<knome> you can definitely install chrome on xubuntu; when it comes to packages and installing them, anything you can install on ubuntu you can install on xubuntu as well.
<knome> so what is the exact step where the installation is hanging?
<xubuntu05w> This is what is says: Details - Version: 57.0.2987.98-1 Size: 182.1 MB.
<knome> so... which command are you using or which button are you pressing when you do that?
<Amara> xubuntu05w, I'd suggest Chromium, it would be easier to install and almost the same with Chrome.
<knome> Amara, unless they want flash working, in which case they kind of need chrome vs. chromium
<xubuntu05w> I pressed 'install' at the previous page. It said 'installing' and then it moved to the current page. The previous page did have text different from the one being displayed now.
<Amara> knome, flash works nicely with Chromium. I am using it right now.
<knome> xubuntu05w, i can't see your screen, so i can only make guesses what's happening there
<Amara> xubuntu05w, open up a terminal, write this to install chromium. sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<xubuntu05w> Only reason I want Chrome is because flash is updated automatically.
<Amara> xubuntu05w, it is also updated automatically with chromium.
<Amara> by canonical's repo
<xubuntu05w> Oh great. So for chromium you said open up a terminal, you mean a new tab?
<Amara> xubuntu05w, no find Terminal in your start menu, or press ctrl + alt + t or win + t
<xubuntu05w> You mean Terminal Emulator?
<Amara> yeah
<xubuntu05w> It's asking for my password. Is that OK?
<Amara> yes, it is an administrative commands, thats why it asks
<xubuntu05w> Am trying to type the password but nothing appears on the screen.
<knome> that's expected
<xubuntu05w> OK, now it says invalid operation install.
<Amara> you typed wrong, I gotta go now, after this command you have to enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin, after that you may configure auto update via unattended upgrades.
<xubuntu05w> At the first 'install' page @ Chrome site it mentioned 64 bit. My computer is 32 bit. There was no option for 32 bit. Could that be the problem?
<knome>  yes
<pleia2> Google Chrome stopped supporting 32-bit last year, Chromium is your only option
#xubuntu 2017-03-14
<hhee> i have two sound indicator in top right corner
<hhee> how can i setup it correctly?
<hhee> to show one notice :)
<Ali_Waris> Hello, please let me know how much is the memory usage on Xubuntu?
<Ali_Waris> I had been a Lubuntu user lately, but its too featureless for me, want to switch to Xubuntu, need to know how good it is in terms of performance.
<krazzgal> "I've been aware of the Jew deception against humanity for several years now and although it seems hopeless at times, I've seen a huge awakening recently that gives me hope." || "You really say the words Alfred. This is your best, most daring video yet! You name the Jew and explain how they make the good guy the bad guy, and the bad guy the good guy. How they planed to exterminate the Germans, etc.
<krazzgal> I'm Tweeting this out. Well done!﻿"
<hackr3> how do i customize title bar color?
<_student_> where is desktop sharing in xubuntu?
<_student_> using xubuntu 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if it's included by default
<pmjdebruijn> also very dependant of what you considering to be desktop sharing
<pmjdebruijn> some would run a vncserver for example
<pmjdebruijn> you could for example possibly try "vino"
<pmjdebruijn> but you'd need to install that
<pmjdebruijn> _student_: it should be available from apt
<_student_> pmjdebruijn, i want to remoetly control my xubuntu workstation from far
<_student_> like, i have a good specs workstation and i have to test servers and virtualization on it. but i am going abroad for job and will lose my workstation. so i thought i put it here and turn it on and have some remote access to continue utilizing this workstation even from abroad
<_student_> but it also should be secure
<_student_> pmjdebruijn, what do you think will be the best secure way to do that?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> remote graphical desktops kinda always suck
<pmjdebruijn> some might tunnel vnc over ssh
<pmjdebruijn> not sure if vino does that though
<_student_> is vino plain web traffic or encrypted?
<pmjdebruijn> not sure
<pmjdebruijn> I don't really keep track, since I don't use it
<pmjdebruijn> but at least you have some keywords to search for now
<_student_> yes that is very helpful. i never used remote desktops too. i used teamviewer once in windows. but nothing in linux
<_student_> i just installed vino, and opened vino-preferences. it does not even allow a password longer than 8 charactors lol
<pmjdebruijn> _student_: which is why people often tunnel vnc over ssh
<pmjdebruijn> vino isn't the only vnc server
<pmjdebruijn> though most vnc server are more involved to setup
<pmjdebruijn> presumably vino was never intended to be used outside of the local netwerk
<smerz_> hey guys. I installed 16.04 xubuntu. when i lock my screen manually i can unlock. however when i lock my screen and leave my desk for a few minutes, I cannot unlock afterwards. the screen remains dark :(
<pmjdebruijn> can you still switch VTs?
<smerz_> nah
<pmjdebruijn> Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc
<pmjdebruijn> ouch
<smerz_> i read various bug reports which suggest that 2 screen lockers maybe active
<smerz_> it's a bit vague. don't have a laptop here but maybe i should login through ssh or smth to try to diagnose hehe
<pmjdebruijn> yeah sound like a good plan
<smerz_> how should i detect it though? look for 2 "lock" processes or smth? :|
<pmjdebruijn> smerz_: possibly
<pmjdebruijn> /usr/bin/light-locker I guess?
<pmjdebruijn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/light-locker/filelist
<pmjdebruijn> checking dmesg might be a good idea too, if it might turn out to be a graphics driver or power management issue
<smerz_> yeah one bugreport suggested to enable/disable it in there. that didn't help so i just now i "disabled" that light-locker
<smerz_> gnome-screensaver i removed the executable flag heh
<pmjdebruijn> gnome-screensaver? is that installed on xubuntu?
<smerz_> dmesg, good suggestion, i'll check it
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait, that's different to the locker
<smerz_> well i didn't know which desktop i wanted. so i installed them all lol
<smerz_> maybe that was not wise
<pmjdebruijn> theorically it should not be an issue
<pmjdebruijn> practical, not sure
<pmjdebruijn> ls /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop is quite relevant to your session
<smerz_> Mar 14 13:53:13 daniel-desktop /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[3183]: Failed to switch from vt02 to vt07: Input/output error
<smerz_> maybe i should use lightdm ?
<smerz_> when asked i chose the default (gdm3)
<smerz_> ok. done that. rebooting *g*
<pmjdebruijn> lightdm is standard for all ubuntu I think
<drazy> hello fellow xubunters
<drazy> we got any big time xubuntu customizers in here?
<esdwdftty> Hello. Who knows? Using Fuse for exFAT will work alignment or only read and write?
<esdwdftty>  exFAT alignment
<pmjdebruijn> esdwdftty: what do you mean with exFAT alignment?
<pmjdebruijn> do you mean sectors?
<pmjdebruijn> in which case it's not filesystem dependant
<pmjdebruijn> it completely depends on the partition table AFAIK
<esdwdftty> Reduction of number of copying of the same sector that is important for a flash drives at which storage cell it is irreversible wear out after a certain number of write operations (it is strongly softened with the alignment of wear (wear leveling) which is built in the modern USB drives and SD cards). It was a basic reason of development of exFAT.| Boundary alignment offset for the FAT table. Boundary alignment offset for the data r
<esdwdftty> egion. Features https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<esdwdftty> I mean everything related to the alignment of the writes on flash memory. I dont know exactly, yes, it can be sectors
<esdwdftty> As I see from the documentation to F2FS it is set up more for performance. And is not engaged in the alignment of the flash memory.
<esdwdftty> If anyone is interested to read it https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/fast15/fast15-paper-lee.pdf
<smerz> harddrives can also have big penalty (for writes) if missaligned. or using/reporting 512 bytes while really using 4k internally
<drazy> hey guys, anyone provide some assitance with Xubuntu customization
<drazy> really have some trouble
<ToxicWizard> what kind of trouble?
<drazy> i have downloaded a theme or two
<drazy> and i placed them in /home/rq/.local/share/themes/
<drazy> when i go to activate
<drazy> my taskbar is not right, a lot of the settings/colors dont take
<drazy> i made sure gtkrc files existed
<drazy> is there a trick to installing a theme
<drazy> ive read docs and not finding answer
<xubuntu48o> Hi try to install xubuntu 16.04.2 start but then the screen looks wrong you can not see anything
<xubuntu93w> I am new to this. Just installed Xubuntu two days ago on a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop running Vista.
<knome> congratulations
<xubuntu93w> I am new to this. Just installed Xubuntu two days ago on a Dell Inspiron  1545 laptop running Vista. Erased Vista completely to ensure faster speed with Xubuntu. But now I cannot connect to Wifi @ the library etc. Went to Frys Electronics store and the guy there said that I need drivers as they got erased with the Vista wipe. Meanwhile he sold me a wireless USB adapter that I plug into the USB port to connect to wifi. Please adv
<xubuntu64w> Just installed Xubuntu on Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop running Vista. Erased Vista completely. Now cannot connect to wifi.
<xubuntu64w> How does one check back on a question posted sometime ago to see if there was any response? I am new here. Thanks.
<krytarik> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<xubuntu64w> Thanks. Do I save that link for the official channel logs or is it available somewhere to just click and get there?
<bazhang> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ bookmark it in your browser
<xubuntu64w> OK. Will bookmark. Thanks.
<bazhang> np
#xubuntu 2017-03-15
<xubuntu98w> I posted a question about two hours ago. Is there a way to retrieve it to see if someone replied? I was given a link earlier for it but I am unable to get to my question through it. Thanks.
<Smilex> Hey. My laptop gets stuck when booting, on the message "/dev/sda1: clean #/# files, #/# blocks". It booted yesterday, and I can change tty
<moetunes> what are you trying when you change tty's ?
<Smilex> now I've looked at dmesg. Nothing unusual
<Smilex> I'm trying to do a system upgrade
<moetunes> do you have an older kernel in grub to try ?
<Smilex> I'll check if this doesn't work
<moetunes> sure
<moetunes> luck
<Smilex> moetunes: it worked
<moetunes> well done Smilex :)
<xubuntu48f>       
<JuJUBee> Anybody here use a bluetooth mouse they would recommend ?  I tried the Logitech Performance MX and couldn't get it working.
<digitalbruin>  !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<jogosonv> hey guys, when i try installing xubuntu 16.04 or 16.10 i get an error: Error installing /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-gYcxP/02-snapd_2.23.1+16.10_amd64.deb . how could i resolve it?
<jogosonv> anybody could help me with an install error?
<xubuntu13w> I need help
#xubuntu 2017-03-16
<dylygs> Hey, quick question, I have a new xubuntu install here, and I'm trying to pair my Avantree Audition headphones with bluetooth, but they don't even show up under blueman or bluetoothctl. I've successfully found, paired, & used a bluetooth speaker, so I'm a bit confused...
<cmb_> I have an old Sony Vaio PCG-31311M that has run XUbuntu in various flavours over the years. Last week wireless stopped working while trying to connect to a network. In the WiFi applet it reports as "Disabled" and refuses to be enabled. Eventually tried a clean install (tried 16.10 and 16.04.2, in both cases reformatting the disk so no leftovers from previous install). Still reporting as disabled and can't be re-enabled. Outpu
<cmb_> t of 'lshw' at http://www.fintry-church.org.uk/opal_hardware  Any hints about what to try, either to re-enable WiFi, or to decide its permanently borked, welcome!
<pmjdebruijn> cmb_: sounds like you hit the wifi kill switch button on the laptop itself
<pmjdebruijn> most laptop have one
<cmb_> Hmm, not aware of one. Specific switch, or keyboard combo?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<pmjdebruijn> it's your laptop
<pmjdebruijn> check the manual :)
<sorinello_> cmb_, do you have a Fn key on your laptop ?
<cmb_> :^) Man, that's slightly embarrassing. Looking underneath the laptop to get the model number to download the manual from Sony, turns out there is a dedicated wireless on/off switch that I didn't know was there. So much for a 35+ years of technical experience. Sigh...
<cmb_> (though slightly disappointing I can't justify to the SO a new laptop...!)
<pmjdebruijn> you can pretend you never talked to us :)
<cmb_> :-)
<cmb_> Thanks!
<akis> hi all. today i realized that thunar freezes while shredding files. I also realize that columns size is expanded although there is no need. I saw this issue after yesterday's system's update. Any help please?
<akis> hi all. today i realized that thunar freezes while shredding files. I also realize that columns size is expanded although there is no need. I saw this issue after yesterday's system's update. Any help please?
<cmb_> Not sure that this is XUbuntu specific, so will maybe need ask over in #ubuntu - but tried 16.10 briefly recently and had problems with addressing machines on my local network. On 16.04 and earlier I could address machines on my local network via 'hostname.local' (using ssh, rsync, unison, etc). On 16.10 the .local domain didn't resolve, and neither does trying the hostnames on their own (ie 'rock' rather than 'rock.local' et
<cmb_> c). Did just enough googling to realise something has changed in the resolver.  But nothing obvious showed up for how to restore previous behaviour, or use hostnames directly, or whatever. Logging in via IP was OK, so I know connectivity was OK.
<pmjdebruijn> cmb_: sounds like avahi or something
<pmjdebruijn> but to be honest I'd never want to depend on that
<pmjdebruijn> I don't think it's a particularly great idea
<pmjdebruijn> many home routers do register hostname in their local dns via dhcp
<pmjdebruijn> dnsmasq does it by default IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> much better approach
<pmjdebruijn> since that's os independant of course
<xubuntu68w> My charger is malfunction and i installed with only the battery. I guess all is ok so long there was power enough on the battery ?
<knome> yep
<Slown> Hey guys
<Wayward_Vagabond> This laptop is running xubuntu 14.04lts, trying to ethernet to my new laptop I just installed 16.04lts onto and bridge the wifi on here
<Wayward_Vagabond> but with a crossover cable or straight one, they both fail to connect, do I need to change the network settings on here?
#xubuntu 2017-03-17
<v_> hi whenever i click the downloaded chrome amd64.deb file in the downloaded box. It said this link needs to be opened with an application sen to:ubiquity-gtkui.desktop. After i click ok, it comes back to the downloaded box with no installing happened. Why
<v_> i also try to click on to send to google-chrome-stable-current-amd64 45.1 mb-google.com same problem
<v_> actuallu i want to download the flash player to my firefox in ubuntu. anyone can help, please
<xubuntu38w> [12:18] <v_> hi whenever i click the downloaded chrome amd64.deb file in the downloaded box. It said this link needs to be opened with an application sen to:ubiquity-gtkui.desktop. After i click ok, it comes back to the downloaded box with no installing happened. Why [12:19] == someguy256 [~someguy25@104.247.246.209] has joined #xubuntu [12:20] <v_> i also try to click on to send to google-chrome-stable-current-amd64 45.1 mb-googl
<krytarik> v_: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<v_> thx. but on that link, it said make sure that the canonical partner repository is activated. waht is it? can i skip that and click install adobe-flashplugin package straight away?
<krytarik> That's a link, click it.
<v_> thx. when i click the repository link it said i have not enough space. can i ignore it and click install flash player directly?
<krytarik> No.
<krytarik> To recite that page though: "To enable the repository, follow the steps above to open the Other Software tab in Software & Updates. If you see the Canonical Partners repository in the list, make sure it is checked then close the Software & Updates window."
<krytarik> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<v_> it asks for click the ubuntu software icon in the launcher. where to find it? this is my first time to use linus.
<krytarik> What version of Xubuntu are you on?
<v_> how to find that info. thx
<krytarik> Well, let's just assume it's "Software" already then: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1610/user/C/managing-applications.html#gnome-software
<v_> i just click file manager, it said xubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso, waht does it mean? thx
<menindorf> Hello, I am having trouble getting a Raedon RX 480 card to be recognized.  I am fairly newb to linux/ubuntu. . .  can anyone help?  I have already installed amdgpu-pro
<menindorf> anyone here???
<krytarik> Yes, just looking at: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<menindorf> Yes, I followed the instructions on that link ~ as carefully as I could.
<krytarik> And by not recognized you mean what exactly?
<menindorf> I am also using a 1x to 16x pcie riser. . .  I don't know if this could be effecting the issue.  Xubuntu does not seem to "see" that anything is there at all. . .
<menindorf> Is there a way to check and see if the system knows my card is there?
<krytarik> "lspci", for example.
<menindorf> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller 00:16.0 Communication
<menindorf> Oooo - that doesn't format very nicely in the chat :/
<menindorf> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)
<krytarik> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<krytarik> But I guess that's redundant by now.
<menindorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192798/
<menindorf> I tried using a jumper wire as in this link: http://www.gobitgo.com/articles/1001/How-To-Correctly-Use-and-Install-PCI-E-Riser-Cables/
<v_> hi whenever i click the downloaded chrome amd64.deb file in the downloaded box. It said this link needs to be opened with an application sen to:ubiquity-gtkui.desktop. After i click ok, it comes back to the downloaded box with no installing happened. Why
<menindorf> but I'm not certain I used the correct type of wire
<v_> anyone know how to install flash player to linus? thx
<krytarik> v_: Yes, you - if you read all the given info.
<menindorf> Am I correct here that the system is not recognizing my graphics card at all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24192798/
<krytarik> Yes.
<menindorf> fans on the graphics card are spinning, but the Gigabyte lights do not light up. . .
<menindorf> Any thoughts about what I might try?
<krytarik> Definitely sounds like hardware then.
<menindorf> Thank you for your help~  I am using a custom case, and the GPU does not fit.  But perhaps I can physically modify it so I can plug it directly into the motherboard without the 1x riser~
<v_> i've follow your flash.html web address and it ask me to install other repositories by click the ubuntu software icon in the launcher, or search for software in the search bar. i don,t know where to find the launcher or the search bar because i only have floppy drive , trash, home, file system and install icon in my ubuntu desktop. thx
<v_> i think i am using xubuntu 8.0-4
<krytarik> I think not.
<v_> how do i find out what is my ubuntu version? thx
<v_> when i open the firefox in linus, it comes up with a page saying welcome to ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<v_> where can i find the search bar?
<v_> httpsoftware
<bazhang> 8.04 LTS?
<bazhang> are you on 8.04?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal please v_
<v_> yes please. this is my first time using linus in my pc. thx
<bazhang> please do that
<bazhang> lsb_release -a   in a terminal
<bazhang> v_, we need a timely response
<v_> how to get flash player in ny linus?
<bazhang> v_ hello
<v_> sorry, i am having lunch at the same time struggling to learn linus
<bazhang> v_ are you there
<v_> yesd
<bazhang> v_ I need you to answer a simple question
<bazhang> v_ when can you do that
<v_> now
<bazhang> open a terminal
<bazhang> tell us when that is done
<bazhang> v_ are you still there
<v_> what do you mean by terminal? there is a blankl linus desktop in front of me
<bazhang> v_ it's not linus
<bazhang> v_ it's linuX
<bazhang> v_ and in this case it's 8.04 xubuntu
<v_> blue screen with floppy drive, trash,home,file system and install icon. thats all
<v_> i am lost
<v_> hi whenever i click the downloaded chrome amd64.deb file in the downloaded box. It said this link needs to be opened with an application sen to:ubiquity-gtkui.desktop. After i click ok, it comes back to the downloaded box with no installing happened. Why
<bazhang> v_ first thing, you need to get a more up to date system
<v_> how? thx
<bazhang> v_ you are trying to install something very new on a very old OS
<v_> oh thx for coaching
<v_> how to solve the problem.
<bazhang> v_ first you need to the very latest LTS, which is 16.04
<v_> what is LTS?
<bazhang> v_ the one you are using is more than 9 years old
<bazhang> v_ long term support
<v_> oh, i just downloaded from the ubuntu website so that i can use for as a booting disc./
<bazhang> v_ yet you said 8.04
<bazhang> v_ you are not giving us the answers we need to help you
<bazhang> v_ you are just repeating the question about flash
<v_> what is the question
<v_> how to get the 16.04 linus?
<bazhang> v_ it's linux  , not linus
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Yakkety (16.10) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/yakkety/release/desktop/xubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/yakkety/release/desktop/xubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<v_> ok,
<v_> ok it said it needs 4 hours.
<bazhang> v_ via the browser? or torrent
<v_> torrent
<bazhang> v_ did you plan to upgrade this in the very near future
<v_>  yes.
<bazhang> v_ or did you want an OS you can use for many years with changing the system version
<bazhang> without
<v_> yes, i want an new os that can work for many yrs
<bazhang> then you want 16.04
<v_> actually i am using firefox in window xp and the firefox says they no longer support firefox for xp
<bazhang> https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<bazhang> get 16.04 from the torrent there
<v_> is flash player cannot be download using firefox? it has to download using chrome?
<bazhang> v_ I thought you wanted xubuntu help
<v_> where to get xbuntu help. i am in a blue.
<bazhang> v_ you want xp help and flash?
<v_> i dont understand
<v_> where to get that helps
<bazhang> v_ do you have xubuntu installed, yes or no
<v_> yes... 8.04
<v_> booting disc.
<v_> so i can use linux or window
<bazhang> v_ and that version is not been supported for a long while now
<bazhang> v_ so the very first thing you need to do is to get the 16.04
<v_> i know nothing...why is it not updated automatically like windows
<v_> ok thx
<bazhang> v_ I am trying to help you, but you are just not listening
<v_> so i don't need window
<bazhang> get 16.04
<bazhang> that is the very first step
<v_> does it mean 8.04 can't have flash player
<bazhang> it means we dont support 8.04
<bazhang> not for a long time
<v_> so will linux has auto update if later it has 16.05
<bazhang> no
<v_> or we have to check it manuaaly every month
<bazhang> there is no 16.05
<v_> i mean later after 16.04
<bazhang> once you get 16.04, then you will not have to upgrade s ystem for several years
<bazhang> v_ so get 16.04, and come back when you have it
<v_> thx  and i have to finish my lunch now and rush back to work...thx a lot bazhang..its very nice of you
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> see you in a few hours, or tomorrow
<v_> r u indian?
<bazhang> irc-ian
<v_> nice to meet u
<v_> bye
<bazhang> bye
<xubuntu17w> Help! I live in Toronto & I know nothing about this system that my son-in-law installed. It is now "humming" loudly! Also I cannot no longer view youTube,all videos are "black screen" & will not open! Can anyone help me here in Toronto? PLEASE
<pmjdebruijn> did it work before?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu17w: did you try to reboot?
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu17w: since your son-in-law installed it, he'd probably also be the best person to help you
<pmjdebruijn> since he know how the install was done exactly
<ddoobb> Hey, new user here. How do I get a Unity style dash or something close? Appfinder isn't good enough.
<pmjdebruijn> ddoobb: installing regular ubuntu seems the obvious answer here :)
<pmjdebruijn> ddoobb: though whisker menu does allow search for apps too
<pmjdebruijn> or are you looking to search through your files?
<digbychicken> ddoobb: CTRL-ESC will bring up the whisker menu and let you search for apps.
<ddoobb> pmjdebruijn: Nope, just app search would be enough
<pmjdebruijn> the default whisker menu allows that by default
<pmjdebruijn> https://xubuntu.org/screenshots/1604_whisker/
<ddoobb> Hmmm, ctrl+esc just brings up the desktop context menu. THere's no app search there (?)
<pmjdebruijn> which version of xubuntu are you using?
<pmjdebruijn> 16.04?
<ddoobb> Oh, wait, I'm running xfce on Ubuntu. Should have mentioned that before.
<pmjdebruijn> that means you're not running xubuntu at all..... but sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pmjdebruijn> not sure how that will affect an already initliazed profile
<pmjdebruijn> since you logged in with xfce's defaults, not xubuntu's defaults
<ddoobb> Thanks, whisker menu works
<menindorf> Good morning Xubuntu chat. . .  can anyone help me with a multi-display issue I am having?
<pmjdebruijn> menindorf: just explain your issue, and stick around for someone to answer
 * pmjdebruijn doesn't have any experience with multi display
<pmjdebruijn> explain exactly what graphics card/driver/display/resolutions are involved in your setup
<menindorf> Thank you~
<menindorf> I am trying to run an AMD RX 480 graphics card in a PCIe 16x slot.  I am hoping this card will power a second (non-primary) display.  I would like to use the on-board graphics driver for the primary display.  Currently I have visual on the secondary monitor, but the primary is getting a blank feed.  (Not zero feed, as it is not in power-save mode, but just a black screen.)  In settings/display -- both monitors show up, but when I 
<menindorf> both monitor names come up on the secondary monitor
<menindorf> I have amdgpu-pro installed.
<ddoobb> Can someone give me the firefox.desktop file? Pastebin maybe?
<ddoobb> /usr/shared/applications/firefox.desktop I think
<menindorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24195798/
<menindorf> Here is a terminal output for xrandr
<ddoobb> Thanks menindorf
<menindorf> Sorry ddoobb that is not the link you were looking for. . . :P
<menindorf> I am trying to get a multi-display issue resloved.
<ddoobb> oh, haha
<menindorf> I unchecked the "handle display power management" box in the Power Manager and it has resloved the issue :)
<karqat> is this the channel for xubuntu contributors?
<karqat> or just a general xubuntu users channel?
<flocculant> karqat: support channel - -devel for contributors, -offtopic for what it sounds like :)
<karqat> -devel
<karqat> thanks
<dreamon> using xubuntu 16.04 but cannot connect to bluetooth speaker. → blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Resource temporarily unavailable
<dreamon> Is there a console based way to connect to ?
<xubuntu79i> Darn! Grub install just failed. I can't boot any O.S. now
<xubuntu79i> Te same to Linux Mint. Maybe ubiquity problem??
#xubuntu 2017-03-18
<robsn> hello
<knome> hello.
<robsn> does anyone here know, if and when the "file-rename-bug" in thunar will be fixed?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512120 in thunar (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] thunar crashes on file renaming" [High,Fix released]
<Wayward_Vagabond> Trying to get my new xenial install setup, I can't figure out how to make the applications menu be a single row again
<Wayward_Vagabond> What it's opening is more like a window that can atually be resized than a drop down menu
<Wayward_Vagabond> OKay, the second colum to the left seems to be where 'contents' apear instead of another menu to the right branching off
<robsn> thx
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody know how to get it back to acting like a standard drop down menu?
<krytarik> Wayward_Vagabond: That's the conventional "Applications Menu" in the items to add to the panel.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yeah, I just figured that out on the other machine. "whisker menu" is what the other default one is called
<Wayward_Vagabond> been a while since I've setup somethimg fro scratch
<xubuntu54w> How do I download Xubuntu? I can't figure it out. I'm at http://xubuntu.org/release/16-04/
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu54w> OK, that gave me a 48.7 kB .torrent file & computer (W10) wants to know what to open it with?
<xubuntu54w> have to go, will work on it more tomorrow / thank you
<kedalu> how do I remove those "minimize, maximize and close" button on the window.
<Unit193> In xfwm4-settings you can pick which ones to show.
<Unit193> I'm going to pretend you found that, thus no longer needed the answer and left.
#xubuntu 2017-03-19
<framboise> hi. I have a question about compositing in Xubuntu 16.1
<framboise> In LTS version 16.04 there is an option to select between compositors. I am having mild screen tearing in browser.
<xubuntu92i> help
<SuperSeriousCat> I see Thunar got an update on Ubuntu 4 days ago wich fixes a very annoying bug. How long till its usually abailable for Xubuntu on apt-get?
<flocculant> SuperSeriousCat: I think that updates are staged, but it should be available on 16.04 and 16.10 now if you reinstall
<cfhowlett> reinstall? why?  sudo apt full-upgrade
<flocculant> or  that - just woken up here :)
<SuperSeriousCat> It did not show up on ull-update
<SuperSeriousCat> full*
<cfhowlett> upGRADE!
<SuperSeriousCat> ye, on that :P
<cfhowlett> then it's not in the repo yet.  patience
<flocculant> SuperSeriousCat: dpkg -l thunar
<SuperSeriousCat> Hmm, there it is
<SuperSeriousCat> https://0bin.net/paste/K+-1z4lViV3pDWCO#oi-jHvHcqfJyauwkUougTtKK7iuM7nU11T7jCnd/BPy
<flocculant> so you have the new versioon
<SuperSeriousCat> No. "About Thunar" show 1.6.10. On a VM using another Distro it show 1.6.11 wich the dkpg command listed
<SuperSeriousCat> It dont sound like a program wich needs a reboot. Uptime is a few weeks
<Unit193> killall Thunar, it runs a daemon.
<flocculant> shouldn't do no - but I know when I was testing repo/ppa/master and patches sometimes it took a logout, if you were using thunar before updating try a killall on it
<SuperSeriousCat> Ah. Now it show 1.6.11 :) Thanks
<Unit193> :)
<flocculant> :)
<SuperSeriousCat> Can finally rename files again
<flocculant> yea ... though be aware of a new bug :p
<SuperSeriousCat> What do it do?
<flocculant> xfce 13364
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13364 in general "After moving files, a Ghost file sometimes remains in Detail View" [Normal,New] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13364
<flocculant> it doesn't crash or anything though
<SuperSeriousCat> Ah. That was on 1.6.10 aswell
<SuperSeriousCat> In Icon view
<flocculant> I see it in compact
<xubuntu77w> Hello is somebody online ?
<xubuntu56w> hello
<xubuntu56w> I have a quick question that I have been googling for hours.
<knome> xubuntu56w, why don't you ask the question?
<knome> we can't do telepathy
<Guest94501> hi
<Guest94501> anybody can provide help in french please?
<Guest94501> comming back in 5mn
<flocculant> !fr | Guest94501
<ubottu> Guest94501: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu60w> hello
<xubuntu60w> please help.
<knome> hello
<knome> please ask the question...
<Guest94501> #ubuntu-fr
<xubuntu60w> If you go to the session tap on the session and startup what is the difference between immediately and always
<xubuntu60w> I have been searching for hours
<xubuntu60w> I am trying to get Thunderbird to startup but does not seem to be working when I found this setting and seems to me that if it starts up always would that not be the same thing as starting up immediately?
<knome> i believe immediately is immediately when the application closes, always is on boot
<xubuntu60w> So if I had thrunderbird set to start immediately it would restart when I closed it?
<knome> that's my guess
<knome> though i'm not completely sure
<xubuntu60w> better than mine I had no cluce. :)
<xubuntu60w> clue
<knome> but either way it shouldn't make any difference which one you have - if you only want to open it on boot
<knome> immediately should also mean "immediately on boot"
<xubuntu60w> yea but it not working both ways
<xubuntu60w> and I keep turning waterfox (firefox) to never but it keeps resetting its self to "when running"
<xubuntu60w> Not a big deal in the long run, I just think it is some kinda bug. Still like it better than other OSs that I tried
<xubuntu60w> I never use IRC so forgive if I do not know how things work
<knome> no worries
<knome> anyway, i haven't played a lot with sessions myself, but i'm pretty sure this is doable
<xubuntu60w> one more question. I will need to do a little research but can you point out where . . .  on the advance tab.  there is Gnome and KDE I use some KDE stuff like Kmymoney and a newsreader and one or 2 more should I have that box checked?
<knome> if you load the libraries on load, the startup will be slower, but then running the software that uses those libraries will be faster
<knome> so if you use them very regularly you might want to check it
<knome> but if you only run them once in a while, it's probably better leave it unchecked
<xubuntu60w> That makes sense. Yea a few I use a lot.
<xubuntu60w> KDE is funny. Some of their stuff I just love and other stuff I just hate. No middle ground with them LOL
<xubuntu60w> I am putting together a computer for my son, he is 15 now. I am going to install Xubuntu on it anything you think would be good to do download/add for him?
<xubuntu60w> I am thinking like stuff for games
<xubuntu60w> I don't play computer games myself but he is into a few.
<knome> there are many games in the software repositories
<knome> i'd say show him how to install software and he can figure out what he wants to install himself
<xubuntu60w> good point. I always download more installers like "Ubuntu Software Center", "Software Boutique, "App Grid" and "Lubuntu Software Center". I will do that and put shortcuts to them on the desktop for him.
<xubuntu60w> I know not called shortcuts in Linux, Jumpers right ????
<xubuntu60w> LOL Thanks for your input very helpful.
<knome> you only need one package manager
<knome> they all point to the same repositories, just show things in a different way
<CrazyLikeAFox> I installed the sysinfo utility, and for some reason it crashes with no other prompts whenever I select the "System" tab
<CrazyLikeAFox> The Welcome screen, CPU, Memory, Storage, and Hardware all function and return the expected results; Just that particular tab crashes it and doesn't invoke the crash reporter after
<xubuntu60w> @gnome they hold different programs in them. Some programs I like re only in Get App and some are only in Software Boutique etc. I have notes at to what you get where for the times I do a fresh OS.
<knome> xubuntu60w, maybe you'll want to install synaptic that doesn't filter anything out...
<xubuntu60w> Learning synaptic is on my list of things to do. I have played around with it a bit. Your right about it, there is nothing like it to have full control.
<CrazyLikeAFox> Trying to get proprietary graphics drivers from amd working, that may fix the issue
<xubuntu60w> SimpleScreenRecorder is one example you can only get it with software boutique not the others I talked about. BUT yea I need to learn synaptic.
<CrazyLikeAFox> first thing I did on this install was "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<xubuntu60w> Yea I always install synaptic I just have not taken the time to fully learn it. I know enough to know it is a grate tool. For how old it is it just keeps working like gold.
<CrazyLikeAFox> in the version that's current for 16.04 vs 14.04, the search seems to work a bit better, but I'm unsure how/if it can search withing installed packages only
<CrazyLikeAFox> system going down for reboot
<xubuntu60w> Different topic one thing bugs me about the menu, not just Xubuntu but I will rename things in the main menu and it will show up in the editor what I renamed it but it still shows up as what it wants in the menu. I could hunt down why but just not worth the time.
<xubuntu60w> Kb3 is one
<CrazyLikeAFox> Got the amd drivers installed, but something isn't right
<xubuntu60w> It wants to show up as "Disk Burning" but I did change the hover over so it tells me what "Disk Burning" program we are talking about here :)
<CrazyLikeAFox> Can't figure out how to launch the catalyst controls, or if they even installed correctly
<CrazyLikeAFox> OpenGL Render in the system profiler and benchmark tool displays as "AMD Radeon Graphics"
<xubuntu60w> @CrazyLikeAFox wish I could help
<vrkalak> CrazyLikeAFox: you might try > /join #xfce,#xfce-dev
<CrazyLikeAFox> IN the main ubuntu channel right now
<vrkalak> you can other IRC channels
<vrkalak> I'm not 32 Channels on 3 IRC servers
<CrazyLikeAFox> My usual setup is 15 channels on 6 servers. *points at Wayward_Vagabond*
<CrazyLikeAFox> Trying to get this new machine setup properly, then I'll import my irssi settings and logs
<Artemis3> are you sure you have catalyst drivers? last i read they were deprecating those in favor of the radeon driver, so i wouldn't be surprised they were in 14 but no longer in 16
<CrazyLikeAFox> No, I'm not sure
<vrkalak> * is an Admin for LinuxMint and an Debian-Maintainer for Fluxbox
<Artemis3> vrkalak, and devnull still sucks.
<vrkalak> Artemis3: LMAO
<vrkalak> I don't care
<Artemis3> good
<Artemis3> just a reminder
<knome> this is still the xubuntu support channel (as a reminder)
<xubuntu60w> Just moved over to Xubuntu. I backed up my old Home folder. Anyone know if my setting for KOrganizer are in there? I got the calendars and be nice if I can get all my setting back.
<Artemis3> they should be there
<xubuntu60w> I moved my ols .kde folder over nope
<xubuntu60w> KDE like to hide stuff LOL
<knome> xubuntu60w, try under .config or directly under your home directory
<vrkalak> yeah, KOrganizer is a KDE App
<Artemis3> once you re install korganizer it should be the same as it was
<xubuntu60w> all my setting are not the same I did find ~.local/share/korganizer and ~/.kde and move them files over but did not change back
<CrazyLikeAFox> Okay, my graphics are broken right now
<CrazyLikeAFox> and my cpu is wonky too, different programs are reporting wildly different clock rates
<CrazyLikeAFox> bios might be setup wrong
<Artemis3> what gpu ?
<CrazyLikeAFox> uhh
<CrazyLikeAFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24211853/
<Artemis3> is your install fresh?
<CrazyLikeAFox> that doesn't seem to match any of the numbers the listing for the machine gives https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834294362
<CrazyLikeAFox> yes
<Artemis3> did you attempt something to the driver?
<Artemis3> ok so its still working?
<CrazyLikeAFox> I attempted to install the proprietary driver
<Artemis3> yes i think you can't do that anymore
<Artemis3> not with 16 anyway
<CrazyLikeAFox> ahh, catalyst controls/the old fglrx seem to be gone now with no direct replacement
<Artemis3> exactly
<CrazyLikeAFox> Oh bother.
<Artemis3> you either downgrade to 14.04 or stick with the open source radeon driver
<Artemis3> thats AMD linux support...
<CrazyLikeAFox> If I had known about the recent driver changes, I probally would've got the intel + nvidia model :x
<Artemis3> if you can live with it until 2019 you could just go back to 14.04 and use PPAs for important software you need updated
<Artemis3> just don't mess with xorg or the kernel (catalyst wont like it)
<Artemis3> CrazyLikeAFox, i think catalyst install in 14.04 is simply enabling the driver in the hardware manager
<Artemis3> which should now be absent in 16.04
<xubuntu60w> I remember someplace intel is stopping all support for Linux is that true?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Say, would you guys know how to go about turning off the whole 'trash can' system and file indexing?
#xubuntu 2018-03-12
<analogical> is there a way in xubuntu to place the taskbar and the startmenu on bottom of the screen instead of at the top of the screen?
<Unit193> analogical: Ctrl+R_click → Uncheck lock → Drag panel to bottom → Re-lock.
<tda> Hello, All. I have updated my xubuntu 16.04 yesterday (on Asus laptop with UEFI only boot, installed on second SSD with GPT) and immedeately after reboot I had GRUB console only...
<tda> Could You help me boot using EFI booting for try to remove wrong update? I think it was "friendly-recovery 0.2.31ubuntu1" possible...
<tda> Today I updated xubunty 16.04 VM on my another PC successufully. And I saw message about "generate grub.cfg" during this "frendly" package installing...
<dreamer> hi all, I'm trying to install virtualbox guest additions but this will remove a ton of xorg packages and even xubuntu-core and xubuntu-desktop. does anyone know what to do?
<bazhang> xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, thus safe to remove
<dreamer> bazhang: what about xorg ?
<dreamer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6kqwZStnB/
<dreamer> f-it, lets see what happens ..
<dreamer> so far so good :)
<Draconiator> hi :)  temporary Xubuntu user here, main hard drive died and using my netbook one until the new one arrives.
#xubuntu 2018-03-13
<chegney> anyone in here know anything about the p54usb wireless device?
<chegney> I can't seem to find the right things to install to get it to load
<chegney> dmesg gives me this error
<chegney> Direct firmware load for isl3887usb failed with error -2
<flipper887> no sound after an inplace to 18.04 from a fresh install of 16.04 in either firefox or chrome
<xubuntu14i> join
#xubuntu 2018-03-14
<pragomer> hi. question: will xubuntu 18.04 ship with xfce 4.14 (gtk3) ?
<Unit193> There is no 4.14, only development releases/4.13.
<pragomer> oh ok. I thought 4.14 would be not so far away as I read here about it: https://snag.gy/UZDQuz.jpg
<knome> pragomer, it says steady progress is made but it doesn't suggest the release is close
<mar_1234> hello can anyone help me to resolve my sound problem
<Goritto> Hi!
#xubuntu 2018-03-15
<Asa_388> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<Asa_388> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<Asa_388> dreamon_ sm0rux wook anorom linxon stiffi Zongva tsglove torv The_Milkman ubot9 pragomer Retropikzel[m] hycer Escimo chmurifree genius3000 donofrio_ RudyValencia cruxeternus JMP-BRIX NegativeFlare DalekSec kvm2k Israphel fiet moetunes Drone mpmc Tharbakim Andrio ssarah_ mcs__ db` WildSoft finsternis victorbjelkholm habbasi phunyguy Maxis dkessel bipolar hggdh LaserAllan mbc mneptok a5m0 BGL Chaser ChunkzZ barteks2x Hund Zren K1rk slickymaster iko
<Escimo> There still exists spam-bots on IRC? Why...
<bazhang> Escimo, that's more topical on #freenode
<gabo> hello to everyone
<gabo> I'm looking to someone that can help me with an issue of filemanager thunar, When I connect an usb hdd drive I can read and use it through the terminal but not in file manager, thunar says error input/output "errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/media/xxx/Multimedia/.device_info_74867a6b-8c79-4fa9-a95b-611db5fc25d3»: Errore di input/output."
<gabo> I've searched on google but haven't found nothing similar
<cimmerian38> hi
<cimmerian38> anybody live here or just normally hibernation xd:)
<well_laid_lawn> cimmerian38:  people are about at most times for some support
<well_laid_lawn> just need a little patience
<cimmerian38> hello anybody here:)
<cimmerian38> best player for xubuntu:)
#xubuntu 2018-03-16
<cimmerian39> hi ive got a qestion about xubuntu the best option for movies is the best player??
<cimmerian39> imean m player:)
<Nivex> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 16.04.4 from USB on a new laptop. "This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed..." Dialog has two buttons "Go Back" and "Continue". Neither button does anything.
<Nivex> The Install dialog behind it is prompting for timezone but I cannot focus it either.
<cimmerian39> hello any polish people
<cimmerian39> nevermin i ahve big trouble my boot system dont see windows 7 and i need help
<cimmerian39> how can i fix boot right now they can only see xubuntu
<Nivex> workaround is to create partitions on the disk before running the installer
<Nivex> it appears to freak out with a lack of ESP when starting up
<Nivex> this was a laptop that I put a new fully empty SSD in
<Nivex> so fully blank disk + EFI + Ubiquity = sad day
<donofrio> I added a channel from ##windows called ##windows-subsystem-for-linux feel free to join me and we can discuss moar wsl on w10 ;)
<Grzesio> hi
<Grzesio> rip
<CRD> hi guys, how to upgrade xubunty 15.10 when apt-get do-release-upgrade doenst work?
<CRD> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<CRD> looks like server is not exist anymore
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | CRD
<ubottu> CRD: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CRD> thank you guys for the tips
<well_laid_lawn> 15.04 is vivid 15.10 is wily - your sources are linked to vivid
<CRD> will read this
<vivus> on which day in April will 18.04 be released?
<genii> vivus: 26th
<genii> vivus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ottomatik> Hi. I need your help. I'm desperatly trying to make virtual box work on my xubuntu computer (16.04.1). Each time I start a VM. The host freezes and I've to do a hardware reboot.
<ottomatik> Any help is appreciated
#xubuntu 2018-03-17
<drleviathan> ottomatik, I've never used virtualbox but that sounds very weird and unexpected.  How do you launch the VM?  Your session locks up or the whole system?  That is, can you ssh into it from another computer?
<ottomatik> drleviathan, I solved the issue. I added the virtualbox repo and updated to the latest version of virtualbox
<drleviathan> yay!
<ottomatik> there is some sort of compatibility issue between the kernel version and the previous version of virtualbox
<grkblood13> any idea why my wireless doesnt connect until i log on?
<stallman> xubuntu is bed use gnomebutnu
<knome> mmm... bed
<Unit193> grkblood13: That would be because the connect is set for your user, there's a button in the config to "share" it with other users that *should* allow you to connect before login.
#xubuntu 2018-03-18
<NewGnuGuy> I'd like to use the default Xubuntu icons in Debian. The icons come from Elementary OS, right? Are they packaged upstream in Debian?
<Unit193> elementary-xfce-icon-theme isn't in Debian, no.  They're from the Shimmer project.
<Unit193> http://bugs.debian.org/729816
<ubottu> Debian bug 729816 in wnpp "RFP: elementary-icon-theme -- Official elementary icon theme." [Wishlist,Open]
<Unit193> NewGnuGuy: Personally, I don't reeeeally want to maintain it in Debian, but I'd assist getting it there if Sean wanted to. :>
<Unit193> (Subtle hint.)
<NewGnuGuy> Who is Sean?
<Unit193> He's an Xubuntu dev.
<NewGnuGuy> ah
<sima> any way to move volume indicator to somewhere elste then in top-right corner? It displays itself over real volume settings, interfering wit setting up volume, by obscuring visibility
<flocculant> sima: set panel preferences - you can move things around - you can make it shorter as well
<sima> I am thinking about that thing that displays volume, while changing it. it is not a part of the panel
<sima> I dont' want to move volume on the panel, I want to move that volume indivating overlay that appears on screen, while changing volume
<hotdogg> Hello! I'd like to ask if it's safe to delete the folders inside the home directory, or at least make all of them lowercase for development reasons.
<knome> you can delete the non-dot-starting files without any issues
<hotdogg> Including the Desktop? Or is that not included?
<sima> radili smo strane 1-5 i nesto posle i 9
<sima> sorry wrong window.
<hotdogg> It's fine, dude. Or gal.
<knome> hotdogg, i'd suggest checking out ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<hotdogg> thanks for the help
<hotdogg> but really, i think what I want is to make all folders lowercase for web development
<knome> you can do that too
<hotdogg> thanks!
<flocculant> sima: that's just where notifications are by default - you can change the position - settings manager - notifications
<flocculant> sima: alternatively - you can tell notifications to ignore volume (at least you can with current notifications)
<sima> I sometimes can't open file manager / thunar
<sima> i opens later several windows but kind of lags opening it
<sima> it's after I mounted NFS share
<sima> and now windows ar enot responding
<sima> and pkill thunar and now it works
#xubuntu 2019-03-11
<xubuntu42i> Good Morning
<diogenes_> Good morning
<xubuntu42i> once in a while, every few bootups, I get Kernel Panic while booting and have to reinstall the 18.10 I use. #
<xubuntu42i> It's not such a big problem, because all programms are still available after re-install.
<xubuntu42i> but it happens again and again.
<xubuntu42i> maybe a firmware problem? I use intel QX6850
<xubuntu42i> and always failed to install the cpu firmware
<diogenes_> how old is hdd/ssd, what else beside xubuntu you have there?
<xubuntu42i> I had another xubuntu 16.04 before on a partition on the SSD I use, the rest in use is now 1gb /boot, 25gb /root and 45gb /home
<xubuntu42i> the old partitions for 16.04 are new formated since they where not in use after a re-install
<diogenes_> how old is hdd/ssd also why you need a separate /boot?
<xubuntu42i> righright now   fasdfasdfasdf
<xubuntu02w> hi there again...#
<xubuntu02w> I just re-installed.  Could it be better if I format the /boot Partition, or will I loose anything other from my set up system.
<xubuntu02w> right now, I only choose the partitions again, and the mount-points 1. /boot 2. /root 3. /home
<xubuntu02w> and dont format anything
<xubuntu02w> this way I have to reinstall some apps anytime. But many are still there and useable
<thorr66> Guten Morgen
<diogenes_> halo
<vp11> my xubuntu, a fresh install of 18.04 LTS, is randomly freezing. can someone help me debug it? I don't know where to start.
<diogenes_> vp11, what is freezing?
<vp11> I'd like to say that the OS freezes, but the mouse pointer is responsive
<vp11> everything else is frozen
<vp11> including the clock on the taskbar
<xubuntu82w> hello guys, how do I format my usb drive in xubuntu?
<diogenes_> xubuntu82w, install gnome-disks
<diogenes_> vp11, how often it happens?
<vp11> diogenes_: I installed Xubuntu on this laptop yesterday, it happened twice already. It's a ThinkPad A485.
<diogenes_> vp11, run: inxi -Fx
<diogenes_> and pastebin the output
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vp11> diogenes_: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f3557ef3/
<diogenes_> vp11, have you fully updated the system after installing?
<vp11> yes
<diogenes_> vp11, this could be a try: http://dpaste.com/1GSNBNN
<diogenes_> but keep in mind, if after reboot you are welcomed with a black screen
<diogenes_> then you need to alt+ctrl+f2 and: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf
<vp11> alright, I will create the xorg.conf.d folder and add this conf file as sudo
<vp11> and pray :)
<vp11> well, so far so good, no black screen of death diogenes_
<vp11> I'll let you know in case it freezes again
<vp11> what would be your guess btw? just curious
<vp11> your guess for the reason it was freezing
<diogenes_> vp11, only speculations, some rendering issues
<vp11> diogenes_: it was a good try, but it just happened again
<vp11> and now not even the mouse pointer moved! so it has worsened :P
<diogenes_> vp11, then another try is to use a newer kernel, 4.19 for instance
<vp11> should I rollback and remove the 20-radeon.conf file?
<diogenes_> you can leave it there
<Spass> vp11, is that some old AMD card? if yes you could change the content of that file to this - http://dpaste.com/11NZ6RJ
<Spass> and restart your machine
<vp11> Spass: it's pretty recent tbh
<Spass> oh, in that case leave "amdgpu"
<vp11> I just found a reddit post that might be relevant
<vp11> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/93yn8m/ryzen_5_2500u_on_linux/
<vp11> "In my case, I require "idle=nowait" and "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" added to GRUB, which squashed an issue with a core freezing, and the kernel had to be at least 4.16 for the graphics drivers to properly function"
<vp11> Ryzen 5 PRO 2500U is exactly what this thinkpad has
<vp11> so I guess it's worth a shot
<Guest17259> exit
<enigma1945> filling_left_right = columns_vertical
<enigma1945> sory
<n-iCe> Question, how can I know which xubuntu version I'm actually running.
<Unit193> lsb_release -a ?
<n-iCe> 18.10, thanks.
<n-iCe> So I'm in the lastest release.
<n-iCe> I remember reading that xubuntu is the best linux distro out there for laptops, do you agree? ( Article said was the best optmized linux distro for laptops)
<Unit193> Well, I use and like it, not really used anything other than Xubuntu/Debian for a while.
#xubuntu 2019-03-12
<xubuntu47w> hi, how do I change the xubuntu theme and where can I get them?
<Unit193> Settings Manager → Appearance, you *can* get them online, but a lot of them have poor GTK3 compatibility.  You can look in the archive for the 'Arc' theme, 'Numix', or something else like that.  They have decent GTK3 support.
<emanuel> I need some help. I was told I need vino-preferences to get desktop sharing to work but I can't find it on my system even after doing apt-get install vino  Can I get some help please
<krytarik> emanuel: See LP bug 1775999.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775999 in vino (Ubuntu) "Cannot set vino preferences in Lubuntu 18.04" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775999
<emanuel> krytarik, thank you very much.
<BiGSexY> Anyone willing to help a linux noob before he puts his head through the desk?
<BiGSexY> Woke up this morning and my computer wouldn't wake from sleep
<BiGSexY> pressed the reset button, made some coffee and came back about 5 min later to a black screen
<BiGSexY> Reset again, and selected the Advanced Options from the grub menu
<BiGSexY> When i try and load any of the normal kernels it freezes after "loading initial ram disk"
<BiGSexY> If I select any of the recovery mode options
<BiGSexY> I get the error Alert! /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root does not exist dropping to shell
<BiGSexY> at which point I'm dropped into the initramfs cmd line
<BiGSexY> I've loaded up a live USB
<BiGSexY> where I managed to find this link https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/225246/missing-root-vg-dropped-to-an-initramfs-shell
<BiGSexY> which suggested i modify the /boot/grub.cfg and change /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root to /dev/mapper/ssd_vg-root_lv
<BiGSexY> When I try and mount the drive using sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/untitled
<BiGSexY> I get the error
<BiGSexY> mount: /media/untitled: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'.
<BiGSexY> as far as I can tell from lsblk and fdisk -l everything seems to still be there
<BiGSexY> I can access the files from the drive if I double click it to mount
<BiGSexY> but I can't mount it in read/write
<BiGSexY> and I don't know enough about the boot process to even understand where to start troubleshooting this.
<BiGSexY> unfortunately it seems that most of the post related to this issue are almost 5 years old
<BiGSexY> NAME                   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT loop0                    7:0    0   1.3G  1 loop /rofs sda                      8:0    0   2.7T  0 disk  ├─sda1                   8:1    0   4.7G  0 part [SWAP] └─sda2                   8:2    0   2.7T  0 part  sdb                      8:16   1   7.5G  0 disk  └─sdb1                   8:17   1   7.5G  0 part /cdrom sdc                      8:32   0 447.1G  0 disk
<BiGSexY> Ran mount /dev/xubuntu-vg/root and managed to get I beleive the boot partition up but I no longer see the main partition and can't access the root of the drive
<BiGSexY> Managed to chroot into my hard drive
<BiGSexY> tried running update-grub and get the error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root'.
<Kumool> BiGSexY: ask in #ubuntu
<Kumool> this seems serious so better not ask here
<letterrip> hi all, is there a way to cycle through all windows, rather than just the windows of the current workspace?
<brainwash> letterrip: did you check "window manager tweaks" yet?
<letterrip> brainwash, thanks for the hint
<xubuntu82w> how to remove a program
#xubuntu 2019-03-13
<enigma1945> I installed a youtube channel, I need suggestions. "Generate Ethereum Private Key and Python". Would you like to make suggestions? https://www.youtube.com/channel/ucg7xsysmqo3ibyogkkqj8 by
<Gobelijn> No.
<xubuntu43w> hi how do I tell which version of xubuntu I have?
<Spass> hello xubuntu43w, run "lsb_release -a" in your terminal
<xubuntu43w> thanks 18.04 bionic
<gnrp> Spass: Is this the "official" way?
<Spass> not sure :) official is a strong word, but that command just works
<Spass> I guess you could check your repositories (/etc/apt/sources.list) also and see what release it has in it
<gnrp> that's what I was proposing so far always, but I thought there might be a better way
<gnrp> e.g., when the update manager proposes the upgrade
<Unit193> lsb_release is the way to go, though you could cat /etc/os-release
<PadreVuador> Muitos brasileiros perdidos por aqui?
#xubuntu 2019-03-14
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<PadreVuador> @ubottu and @unit193 tks!
<blingrang> Hi, just installed a fresh xubuntu 18.04.2 with 4.18.0-15-generic. When I lock my screen (ctrl+alt+el), I get a black screen instead of the login screen. I can log back in if I type in the password but it would be great to have the screen back.
<blingrang> s/el)/del)/
<blingrang> Funnily enough, if I install xscreensaver, I can lock out and it displays the login screen. It would be great to just light-locker, though.
<blingrang> Never mind, it appears to be a bug. Found an _active_ github issue for it.
<Kumool> Gosh, I've thought about it, and there is no way that changing the volume will ever not be slow
<Kumool> using multimedia keys
<Kumool> not in xfce anyway
<xubuntu20w> Hello guys, i want to know how to create xubuntu bootable usb in manjaro ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu20w, pacman -S etcher
<diogenes_> if it's available of course
<diogenes_> if not then download it
<xubuntu20w> Thanks diogenes
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<xubuntu32w> Hi, I have an HP Stream 13 Laptop (Celeron CPU, 2 GB memory and 32 GB storage). Would there be a difference if I install the 64bit or the 32bit version of Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2019-03-15
<xubuntu02w> Hi. I have an HP Stream 13 laptop (Celeron CPU, 2 GB memory and 32 GB storage). Would there be a difference between the 32bit or 64bit version of Xubuntu?
<gnrp> xubuntu02w: Availability of software
<nnarol> Hi! Does anyone know how I can make the selected keyboard layout global, i.e. effective for all windows?
<nnarol> I am using Xubuntu 18.04 .
<diogenes_> nailyk, right click on thr keyboar icon on the panel > properties > manage layouts > globally
<nnarol> diogenes_: Thanks! I should've found it myself.
<xubuntu18d> how to asign swap area while installing xubuntu 18.04.2
<ducasse> !pm | xubuntu18d
<ubottu> xubuntu18d: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xubuntu18d> ok
<xubuntu18d> i am installing xubuntu 18.04.2 but not getting swap area option
<xubuntu18d> how to asign swap area?
<ducasse> swap should be set up automatically by the installer
<diogenes_> ducasse, since when it's set up automatically?
<ondondil> Since 17.04 ubuntu uses swap file by default
<diogenes_> oh nice because last i was using 16.04, and what size does it make that swap file?
<xubuntu18d> thanks man i was browsing half an hour to get solution
<ondondil> diogenes_: AFAIK it's no more than 5% of free disk space or 2GiB, whichever is lower
<ondondil> but I'm not entirely sure
<diogenes_> ondondil, but is that even correct? what if i want more or less or even no swap at all?
<ducasse> it's easy to make the swapfile smaller or larger, or just remove it
<diogenes_> ducasse, is there a tool for that or an unexperienced user will have to tweaking the fstab and stuff?
<ducasse> to turn it off you need to comment it out of the fstab
<ducasse> changing the size is a simple command or two
<diogenes_> ok, thank you.
<xubuntu43d> hey guys i want to install xubuntu on my system with windows 10 as dual boot. I have 60 GB free space. How to make partitions to install Xubuntu18.04.2?
<Andrio> Is either operating system already installed?
<xubuntu43d> windows 10 is installed
<Andrio> I used the Disk Management tool in Windows (Win+X) to free space for the new partition
<Andrio> Then you can create the partition, do not format it and format it using the Xubuntu installer
<xubuntu43d> I mean how to make boot and home partition size during install.
<xubuntu43d> what should be size and which partition i have to make
<Andrio> How big's your drive?
<Andrio> Mine was an 84 GB/24 GB split, which worked all right
<vp11> xubuntu43d: how much RAM does your device have?
<Andrio> with Windows being on the 84 GB partition
<vp11> as a rule of thumb you will need a root partition (/) a home partition (/home) and swap.
<vp11> you can create a swap file manually later I guess, so maybe just root and home partitions.
<vp11> as far as I know the Xubuntu installer has an option to decide for itself how it will partition itself and use all of your free space. that's the easier option.
<xubuntu43d> Home partition size is 84 on your system
<vp11> if you want to optimize, then go manually... root with 15G is more than enough in most cases.
<Andrio> well, my PC has a SSD and a HDD, so the home partition is on a different drive altogether
<xubuntu43d> I have 1TB HDD
<xubuntu43d> when i was trying to install i couldn't see swap area option.
<Andrio> Format it as linux-swap
<xubuntu43d> You mean i have to write it as linux-swap in place of "/"  or "/home"
<Andrio> That's not the format; that's the mount point.
<xubuntu43d> where is format
<caldarella> ☝ * Hi guys I have update recently xubuntu, and my partition ntfs for the data have a padlock, the folder permission is: Permissions: drwxr-x--- 750 '/media/myuser' while the files inside folder are Permissions: -rwxrwxrwx 777. The files inside can be copied but not deleted! Why?
<gnrp> caldarella: I guess it is opened read-only
<gnrp> the permissions are set when you mount the file system
<caldarella> gnrp the partition is mounting automatically after double clicking the icon on the desktop
<caldarella> before everything was ok
<brainwash> before?
<brainwash> is the changed behavior due to updating to a newer xubuntu release? if yes, from to?
<caldarella> brainwash yes, before the latest xubuntu updates
<brainwash> 18.04?
<caldarella> can it be due to some anomalous behavior of windows 10 since the partition is in ntfs and is also shared with windows?
<caldarella> brainwash 18.10
<caldarella> the output of this command: grep "[[:space:]]ro[[:space:],]" /proc/mounts
<caldarella> "/dev/sda4 /media/myuser/Documents fuseblk ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<xubuntu23w> hello guys, I installed xubuntu on my system along with windows 10 but i am getting no options to choose xubuntu or windows. I am directly logging in to windows also the partition on which i installed xubuntu is being shown as free space.
<brainwash> xubuntu23w: shown as free where?
<xubuntu23w> winows disk manager and easeus partition manager
<brainwash> windows one is not able to read the filesystem I'd think
<xubuntu23w> but i can't even boot xubuntu
<Dragon64> @xubuntu23w  Does your Bios have an option to select the partition to boot to? Many have a boot list if you enable the option
<brainwash> you could boot the xubuntu ISO again, and use the live session to check if the installed files are present
<xubuntu23w> when i am booting to live version and files are present here
<brainwash> it's only one hdd/ssd, right?
<brainwash> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<brainwash> you probably want to read through this
<xubuntu56w> Hello, just trying xubuntu in Virtualbox on Windows10, I downloaded appimage of kdenlive, at Xubuntu downloads folder I gave appimage permission to execute, but it will not run, terminal says "error while loading shared libraies: libxcb-keysyms.so.1:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory""...any ideas, thanks
<Spass> hello xubuntu56w, maybe try to install (or reinstall if already present) package named "libxcb-keysyms1"
<Spass> is your Xubuntu 64-bit?
<Spass> you could also try the Flatpak version
<xubuntu56w> thanks for the ideas, yes 64bit, trying Linux for first time today, Xubuntu, so I don't know yet how to install packages
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Spass> xubuntu56w, in terminal run "sudo apt install libxcb-keysyms1"
<well_laid_lawn> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<well_laid_lawn> !Synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Spass> if already installed try "sudo apt install --reinstall libxcb-keysyms1"
<xubuntu56w> okay will try that sudo, perhaps do it from terminal while at Home
<Spass> also, kdenlive is in the official repositories in 18.10 cosmic
<Spass> well, in all of them actually :)
<Spass> so "sudo apt install kdenlive" or use some graphical package manager
<xubuntu56w>  did sudo apt instal libxcb-ksysyms1 and got this "E; dpkg was interrupted, you must manuall run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<well_laid_lawn> so run that fi
<well_laid_lawn> so run that fix
<xubuntu56w> not sure the exact way to run that fix
<xubuntu56w> kdenlive appimage is at refactored 19, so I want that not the versions 18, thanks
<xubuntu56w> I guess I need to spend some time learning some Linux Xubuntu skills, I thought I could just Vitualbox, Xubuntu, kdenlive appimage, doubleclick and run the appimage, but I'm running into some difficulties
<well_laid_lawn> always use the official packages first xubuntu56w
<well_laid_lawn> !kdenlive
<well_laid_lawn> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2015 kB, installed size 8050 kB
<well_laid_lawn> so you need to run   sudo dpkg --configure -a    first
<xubuntu75w> back again about the how to run appimages questions, I lost the connection so all those nice references vanished, but thanks for the ideas pointing me to some good resources
#xubuntu 2019-03-16
<xubuntu14w> when the terminal says you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem, what do I do?
<well_laid_lawn> type that command into the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> and hit the enter key
<xubuntu14w> Okay, thanks, I had left out the -- before configure, now it's doing something
<xubuntu14w> terminal says "setting up initramfs-tools...Generating /boot/...generic
<xubuntu14w> now did the sudo apt install libxcb-keysims1, and it say unable to locate package
<well_laid_lawn> !info libxcb-keysyms1
<ubottu> libxcb-keysyms1 (source: xcb-util-keysyms): utility libraries for X C Binding -- keysyms. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.0-1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 55 kB
<well_laid_lawn> you spelt it wrong
<xubuntu14w> !info libxcb-keysyms1, I got bash !info: event not found
<ubottu> 'I' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu14w:  there is a bot here with answers
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<well_laid_lawn> so the !info bit was to get an answer from the bot
<well_laid_lawn> to install a package in the terminal do   sudo apt install libxcb-keysyms1
<xubuntu14w> I don't understand the bot etc, but I will say thank you very much, I did manage to get the syntax right with your help, anddid the sudo apt install libxcb...and it did go get it, now at downloads folder>terminal ./kdanlive19.appimage does load the vide editor, your help is very much apprieciated thanks again
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> Anyone here who dist upgraded from 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts?
<pikapika> and uh noticed a change in fonts for the worse and theme breakage?
<pikapika> Hi pragmaticenigma
<pikapika> so
<pikapika> a big part of the annoyance is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/1722508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722508 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Artful) "Font hinting appears broken on 18.04" [High,Confirmed]
<tooco0l> hi everyone, is t here anyone that could assist me with a boot error im having
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tooco0l> my apologies thanks
<tooco0l> I am having two issues, first issue i am having is when xubuntu goes to sleep on me the screen goes black and i cannot 'awake' the screen any longer. i had to force restart and now i am getting 'failed to claim resource 16' boot error?
<tooco0l> i have been unable to login since. my second problem is now i am in a live CD version of xubuntu in an attempt to recover some of my important files and after i mounted and decrypted the volume i found i cannot access my files in the 'root' directory. it says 'permission denied' despite having already mounted and decrypted the volume? thanks in advance!
<diogenes_> tooco0l, your first issue might be related to the TPM (Trusted Platform Module)
<tooco0l> thank you i was looking into that, is there anyway i can do anything about that? i checked bios i didnt find it
<diogenes_> do you have windows too?
<tooco0l> i only found something like intel trusted tech?
<tooco0l> no i dont i formatted it entirely
<tooco0l> andi should clarify its device creation failed -16
<diogenes_> look in bios for settings to disable but first you could try to boot with acpi=off option
<tooco0l> i will double check bios but i did and there was nothing for tpm
<tooco0l> may i ask how to do the acpi=off?
<diogenes_> when you reach grub menu press e
<diogenes_> add acpi=off to the line that starts with linux
<diogenes_> then ctrl+x
<diogenes_> done
<tooco0l> ill give that a try right now
<tooco0l> thank you so much
<tooco0l> hopefully i wont be back
<diogenes_> no problem
<Toocool> Hi diogenes_ no luck :( any other ideas by chance
<Toocool> Even if it's just to recover my files from root dir
<diogenes_> Toocool, another one is alonside acpi=off nomodeset
<Toocool> Thanks
<Toocool> So acpi=off nomodeset
<diogenes_> yes and
<diogenes_> if there is something that start with word resune
<Toocool> ?
<diogenes_> remove that
<Toocool> A whole line of code ?
<Toocool> Or just remove any command that begins with resume
<diogenes_> yes resumexxxblablabla until space
<well_laid_lawn> on the grub kernel command line
<diogenes_> but onli when its present in linux line
<Toocool> Ok so I didn't see anything with resume in it
<Toocool> Just added acpi=off nomodeset same error
<diogenes_> ok the also remove word quiet
<Toocool> Now I get gave up waiting for suspend/resume device
<Toocool> Gage up waiting for root file system Device
<diogenes_> yes troubles, the try to back up data
<diogenes_> then*
<Toocool> I can't access the root directory
<Toocool> Says permission denied when I mount the encrypted volume on the live cd
<diogenes_> start thunar as root
<Toocool> Tough lesson learned to always have backups huh lol
<Toocool> You mind walking me through that
<diogenes_> sudo -S thunar
<diogenes_> enter
<Toocool> Booting back up in live CD now thanks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Toocool> For future prevention of this since you helped me narrow it down to something with the drivers and it going to sleep do you think I can change the settings to prevent it from sleeping
<diogenes_> we can investigate but no guarantees
<Toocool> There's no settings to change how long before it sleeps
<diogenes_> yes there is
<diogenes_> power-manager
<Toocool> Ok just got in
<Toocool> Trying command line
<Toocool> Ugh
<Toocool> So I don't see the file system in thunar
<Toocool> It's only on my desktop as encrypted file system until I try to double click on it and moubt it
<diogenes_> then mount it first
<Toocool> Ok so I did and I see it in thunar
<appa> I'm having an issue with the pulseaudio controller, I'm trying to change the output device for an application, the option for the device is there, but it ignores me when i click and doesn't change the device.
<appa> anyone seen that?
<Toocool> But when I open the root folder in thunar it's blank in the regular mount it's restricted
<diogenes_> Toocool, run: whoami and tell the the output
<diogenes_> appa, try to change it via commandline
<Toocool> I had to open another command line to do it because the terminal I ran thunar -s or whatever in is stuck in that command
<Toocool> But in that terminal it is xubuntu
<Toocool> If you're trying to check if I'm root in the file manager I am it says so in the warning box at the top
<diogenes_> try: sudo chown xubuntu /path/to/folder
<appa> diogenes_: I'll see if I can look it up
<Toocool> So I got the money sign
<Toocool> Like it successfully did something
<diogenes_> now try to open it normally
<Toocool> Let's see
<Toocool> Now I can't even find the folder
<well_laid_lawn> wasn't the folder the / one
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<diogenes_> what is the path to the folder?
<Toocool> Found it
<Toocool> Okay so I still get sane error
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<Toocool> Permission denied
<Toocool> I'm gonna tear my hair out this is so frustrating!
<diogenes_> righ click on it > properties > permissions
<Toocool> Before i was able to see the file I needed
<diogenes_> see who is the owner
<Toocool> Says 1000
<Toocool> Hold on
<Toocool> I'm sending the file I need to recover to my phone via bluetoBlu
<Toocool> You might have just saved my ass
<diogenes_> in that directory right click on white space > open terminat here > sudo -S thunar
<Toocool> Yeah the Bluetooth transfer isn't working
<Toocool> I'll try your way
<well_laid_lawn> the chown might have needed a -R
<Toocool> So I did I got the sake window I had again
<diogenes_> well_laid_lawn, good point
<diogenes_> Toocool, try again: sudo chown -R xubuntu /path/to/folder
<Toocool> Question for you guys
<Toocool> Can't I change the permission of the file I want ?
<diogenes_> yes
<Toocool> Can't i change it to xububtu as the user with oernjsperm
<Toocool> PermisiPer
<Toocool> I tried it still won't transfer over Bluetooth
<diogenes_> Toocool, try to upload it then to some googledrive
<Toocool> What should I change on permission
<Toocool> I can't even compress it into an archive
<diogenes_> sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file
<Toocool> Is there a way to paste the directory into the terminal
<Toocool> Manually typing it took forever
<diogenes_> you don't have to type it at all
<Toocool> ?
<diogenes_> just write: sudo chmod 777 and grab the file and throw it into the r=terminal
<diogenes_> drag-and-drop
<Toocool> Hit entry
<Toocool> Seemed to work
<Toocool> Now what sir
<diogenes_> now look at the file whether its unblocked
<Toocool> No
<Toocool> Permission restricted
<diogenes_> try to copy it to some external device
<Toocool> Farthest I have gotten is to the folder I use the right click terninal you showed me run -S thunar and I could view it
<Toocool> I don't have fksdh drive
<Toocool> Honestly sounds like I'm sol
<diogenes_> no pendrive?
<Toocool> I appreciate all your help
<Toocool> I wish I did
<Toocool> I think I would run into same problem
<Toocool> Cause I get permission denied aythjany I do can't even copy to desktop
<diogenes_> then upload to google drive
<Toocool> How do I do that if I can't even access it without going into sudo and manually clicking on it
<Toocool> I'll try
<diogenes_> try this; sudo -S rsync --info=progress2 /path/to/file ~/Desktop
<diogenes_> see if it copies it
<Toocool> Diogenes_ thanks for everything
<Toocool> Nothing I do works :'(
<diogenes_> Toocool, have you got a separate /home partition?
<diogenes_> or it's all / root
<Toocool> It's in home
<Toocool> My file is in the home directoru
<Toocool> Well I found it in home now
<diogenes_> i mean is /home a separate partition?
<Toocool> It's in home/user/virtual box /
<diogenes_> Toocool, run in terminal; lsblk | nc termbin.com 999
<diogenes_> share the link you get
<diogenes_> oops it's 9999
<diogenes_> 4 9s
<Toocool> Termbin.com/,icg0
<Toocool> No ,
<diogenes_> so your only way now is to re-install () if no one in this channel has a different solution
<diogenes_> but for re-installation, you don't have to format the drive otherwise your files will be lost
<diogenes_> what you can try is to remove the all the folders except /home from / (root) directory and go ahead re-installing but no formatting
<well_laid_lawn> would a chroot be an option ?
<diogenes_> also from /home/user you need to remove all (hidden) .folders and .files before re-installing
<diogenes_> and with chroot it's worth a try
<diogenes_> at least there is one positive thing that we found out form all our exercises today and it's that encrypted volumes are rock solid hehe
<Toocool> When I turn on my laptop i no longer can boot into bios I automatic boot into gnu grub
<Toocool> Can anyone advise because I can't get it to even boot from livecd anymore
<well_laid_lawn> grub happens after the bios power on self test so unless you disabled that in bios you should still be able to get into the bios
<Toocool> I lost connection in sorry if anyone had advice can they post again
<well_laid_lawn> power on and start continually hitting the key for the bios
<well_laid_lawn> power on and start continually hitting the key for the bios
<well_laid_lawn> grub happens after the bios power on self test so unless you disabled that in bios you should still be able to get into the bios
<well_laid_lawn> power on and start continually hitting the key for the bios
<knome> i don't think you can *ever* block yourself out of bios, even if you disble all possible options; it might just be a bit harder...
<Toocool> I tried I hit f10 f12 F1 and f2 all should work for Lenovo ideapad
<well_laid_lawn> as soon as you let go of the power button start hitting the F1 key and keep hitting it quickly
<Toocool> I've literally restarted like 6x now I've tried hitting all the different keys since booting
<Toocool> I did I'll try again
<diogenes_> Toocool, might be some RAM cache or something so you can try to power off the laptop completely, unplug the charger, unplug the battery and with keep the power button pressed for at least 30 seconds then put the charger back and try again accessing the bios
<Toocool> Okay it legit isn't booting into bios I tried every key since the moment I hit poee button until grub menu
<Toocool> I unplugged charger
<Toocool> My laptop is literally stuck
<diogenes_> keep the power button pressed after unpluging charger and battery for more time
<diogenes_> 1 minute
<Toocool> I can't unhook battery unless I get screw drive I think
<Toocool> Yeah I can't take out the battery
<diogenes_> bad day ech
<Toocool> Seriously
<Toocool> This is unbelievable
<Toocool> I get the hard learned lesson backup stuff yes etc etc
<Toocool> But now I can't even turn it on ??
<diogenes_> it happens to everyone once in a while another lesson learn is don't but products that won't allow you to easily replace parts and just have everything glued in battery ram and so on
<diogenes_> s/but/buy
<Toocool> Okay so I typed in exit
<Toocool> Got to boot menu im gonna fresh install
<Toocool> And I'll take your advice use power manager and never let it sleep again
<diogenes_> bur first ever thing is backup
<Toocool> Aye
<Toocool> May I get your opinion on something while I have you here
<Toocool> If you are familiar with virtual box at all would you know if I would incur any performance loss if I were to run my virtual box images from a flash drive ?
<well_laid_lawn> yes - usb throughput is slower
<diogenes_> Toocool, i've never tried that so i have no clue.
<Toocool> Thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<Toocool> You guys are awesome
<Toocool> Really can't thank you enough for the help
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Toocool> Do you guys know if there is apparmor available for virtualbox on xubuntu?
<Toocool> I've only seen it I believe for Debian repositoru
<well_laid_lawn> !info apparmor
<ubottu> apparmor (source: apparmor): user-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.12-4ubuntu5.1 (bionic), package size 512 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<Toocool> Thx I know xubuntu has default app armor profiles
<well_laid_lawn> it seems you set an apparmor profile for vbo
<well_laid_lawn> it seems you set an apparmor profile for vbox
<Toocool> Like I would make it up myself
<Toocool> And set the permission
<well_laid_lawn> or find one on the net
<Toocool> Thx
<Toocool> And to clarify xubuntu already installs and runs apparmor normally right
<Toocool> I think it had like 20 preinstalled profiles
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.debian.org/AppArmor/HowToUse#Enable_.2F_install_more_profiles
<diogenes_> there is also firejail, a good sandboxing alternative
<Toocool> Tysm
<alberto-g> Hello, after upgrade to 18.10 I found that the top panel is not sensitive to clicks in the upper pixels.
<alberto-g> This means that I can no longer bring the cursor all the way up and then click, I have to stay a little far from the top of the screen.
<alberto-g> This is quite unnerving, does it happens just for me?
<Spass> hello alberto-g, it's a small bug in Greybird GTK style, it has been fixed but the package in 18.10 is not upgraded
<alberto-g> Thanks Spass, so do I just need to change style?
<Spass> you can download new version from the GitHub or as a DEB package from here - https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/all/greybird-gtk-theme/download
<Spass> if you like Greybird just install the newer version, it should fix your problem
<alberto-g> OK Thanks a lot.
<pikapika> also
<pikapika> is there a way to disable this plop error sound that seems to have been added all of a sudden in 18.04?
<pikapika> (settings -> appearance -> settings -> both sound related checkboxes are off there)
<diogenes_> pikapika,  you mean the system bell?
<pikapika> like for example, right there in the main settings page textbox if it is blank and I hit backspace that sound plays
<pikapika> or if I hit backspace in empty search field in whisker menu
<pikapika> this wasn't there in 16.04
<pikapika> looks like the upgrade to 18.04 has done all kinds of shitty things
<pikapika> fonts look trash, theme broke and this sound problem
<pikapika> diogenes_, I am not sure if its system bell, I further described some examples of the sound
<diogenes_> yes it's called bell
<pikapika> okay, how do I disable the bell and other such system sounds
<pikapika> not disable sound in general
<pikapika> of course I wanna listen to music etc normally
<diogenes_> pikapika, wait
<diogenes_> pikapika, install dconf-editor
<pikapika> also, just another question for everyone here until he searches the answer. If in a theme, no gtk-3.0 styling is present do gtk3 apps fall back on the styling data of the gtk-2.0 folder?
<pikapika> hah
<pikapika> this sound is also palying in hexchat textbox too
<pikapika> I hate partial overrides in themes that leave incosistent color remnants of previous theme
<pikapika> so I am considering writing my own to solve this nonsense once and for all
<pikapika> but gtk-3.0 themes seem super complex and MAMMOTH
<pikapika> So I am hoping a 2.0 theme would be sufficient for gtk3 apps too
<pikapika> diogenes_, do you have any idea about this?
<diogenes_> pikapika, not about themes but about bell i already gave you the first step
<pikapika> Oh of course, its installing right now
<diogenes_> then look for "bell"
<diogenes_> and change to false all its occurrences
<pikapika> I did and quit dconf-editor, sound still plays :(
<diogenes_> there can be more that one place where bell is located
<pikapika> or does it require a log out login?
<ilias_gr> Hi all. I lost my Xubuntu session and the system log in only in a Xfce session. Any idea to restore Xubuntu session?
<diogenes_> pikapika, also remove the old session and cache for old sessions and re-log
<pikapika> okay
<ilias_gr> there is only a recent xfce4-session in cache Do I have to remove it? Will this solve the problem?
<xubuntu67f> 0
<ilias_gr> I realized that I am in a different session because I saw some differences in my system's configuration (appeareance, fonts etc) and that I couldn't open Sound Settings through Sound indicator in panel.
<ilias_gr>  Then I read that pavucontrol cannot open from sound indicator if the system isn't running in a Xubuntu session
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, could be something messed up with your configs
<diogenes_> i'd advice you to create a new user and try and see if everything wprks there
<ilias_gr> diogenes: I am afraid so
<ilias_gr> I just did  sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop and some files (6) were installed
<diogenes_> why would you do that, xubuntu already comes with xfce :))
<ilias_gr> Because I thought something is missing in my system
<ilias_gr> I don't know I am confused
<ilias_gr> I will try a reboot know.
<diogenes_> then first create a new user see if that works, if not then i'm afraid only saint iGNUssius knows what you did and only a re-installation would help
<pikapika> anyways after this thing
<pikapika> I seriously need to write my own theme
<pikapika> I don't know what is it with theme authors not overriding every required value but its incredibly annoying!
<ilias_gr> Nothing changed. It stills log in a Xfce session.
<pikapika> diogenes_, do you ever change the theme and notice that many theme authors fail to change all values and the result is well inconsistent? Example, say probably their previous theme while working on writing the new one already had a PRELIGHT background color for menus that is different to the default bg he uses for menus, so he forgets to change it. Someone installs it who happens to have had a theme previously whose PRELIGHT was the
<pikapika> same as new themes current bg, and the result is of course not hard to guess: menu items look the same hovered or unhovered
<diogenes_> pikapika, its because not many of them have been ported to gtk3 i still use older gtk2 and i'm happy with it
<pikapika> Oh
<pikapika> I see
<diogenes_> pikapika, breeze should work fine though
<pikapika> So is this choice between gtk2/3 purely the users (ie you can change it somewhere is system settings to only use gtk2) or is it the choice of the app developer?
<pikapika> is it dark? I prefer dark themes
<diogenes_> there is breeze-gtk and it has both dark and white
<pikapika> But idk
<pikapika> As I said
<pikapika> the same apps that used to look fine in 16 looked broken in 18 with the same theme
<pikapika> I am making do with another theme for the moment
<diogenes_> pikapika, for instance if you got thunar 1.8, it's gtk3 so only gtk3 themes will work
<diogenes_> and currently there aren't that many
<pikapika> hmm so
<pikapika> gtk 3 apps won't read the gtk-2.0 folder in theme?
<pikapika> because I remember I made some edit to the themerc or some other file there
<pikapika> and now thunar has the black background I chose there
<pikapika> let me see which version of thunar I have
<pikapika> ah
<pikapika> Its 1.6
<pikapika> I am guessing it probably uses gtk2
<pikapika> Anyways
<pikapika> is there any resource on writing themes, both for gtk2 and for gtk3?
<pikapika> I wish to later write my own theme
<pikapika> Its annoying finding and trying to fit others themes
<diogenes_> it used to be long time ago but afaik there isn't anymore
<diogenes_> but
<diogenes_> you could ask in #xfce
<diogenes_> there are the devs
<pikapika> logged out logged in
<pikapika> similar problems in breeze-gtk
<pikapika> like buttons having no border nor background
<pikapika> menu highlighted and menu normal item looking the same etc
<diogenes_> try to removeany .gtk file if there is ny in /home
<diogenes_> any*
<pikapika> currently going back to the half-modified monster I made out of obsidian
<pikapika> ah
<pikapika> No .gtk file but a .gtkrc-2.0
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> move it somewhere else
<diogenes_> on desktoop
<diogenes_> and re-log
<pikapika> did that
<pikapika> Same as before
<diogenes_> weird
<diogenes_> gotta a screshot?
<diogenes_> screenshot*
<pikapika> making one
<pikapika> oh
<pikapika> and squashed menus in xfce terminal
<pikapika> funny
<diogenes_> also pastebin the ls -a $HOME
<pikapika> http://i.imgur.com/mTIUCTD.png
<pikapika> diogenes_, these are the dotfiles present in home: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KtDNSrSdPt/
<diogenes_> try: ark-dark and adwaita-dark
<pikapika> no highlight on active app in panel for example
<pikapika> diogenes_, do you know anything that does not waste space with useless large paddings etc?
<pikapika> I want a dark theme that is compact on screen size
<pikapika> For example the WM theme I use has very think titlebars as you can see
<pikapika> *thin
<diogenes_> adwaita-dark and as for wm theme ark-dark
<pikapika> Oh I am quite happy with my wm theme, that is something I do not wish to change
<pikapika> Btw could it be I am installing themes the wrong way? I either unpack it in /usr/share/themes or drag the archive from file manager to the Appearance window
<diogenes_> yes, i always unpack them to /usr/share/themes
<pikapika> this one is better
<pikapika> I still see the menu item highlight problem though
<pikapika> But let me see if I can edit it myself somehow
<pikapika> This is a VERY good base
<diogenes_> which one is good base?
<pikapika> adwaita dark
<pikapika> as in rather close to what I wanted
<diogenes_> yeah, for me it's the best :)
<pikapika> Most importantly
<pikapika> Buttons/panel icons selected or not state is very clearly and immediately distinguishable
<pikapika> and the hexchat notification again looks very clear too, I don't think I did it well though. Can you ping my name in a few seconds for me to check that diogenes_?
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> pikapika, ?
<diogenes_> tell me when
<pikapika> Yes
<pikapika> It worked, and yeah I noticed, its nice
<pikapika> Thanks for thep ing
<pikapika> Nice ligh blue/black blinking
<diogenes_> no problem :)
<diogenes_> so if you edit it well
<diogenes_> care to share the result
<diogenes_> :)
<pikapika> Sure <3
<pikapika> Even though I don't know anything about this thing, I am just changing colors with names I am guessing are what I think they mean
 * pikapika snuggles diogenes_ 
<diogenes_> pikapika, that's how we all learn stuff, trial and fail antil it works :)
<pikapika> Next thing I'll have to see is how I can force system to use freetype 2.6
<pikapika> diogenes_, which ubuntu do you use?
<pikapika> did you upgrade from 16 to 18 and did it mess up the fonts for you too?
<diogenes_> pikapika, i'm using MX right now
<pikapika> oh
<pikapika> I have no idea how it relates to the "official" versions
<pikapika> oh
<pikapika> its a diff distro
<pikapika> I see
<diogenes_> yes bedian based
<diogenes_> debian*
<pikapika> Hmm, I see the menu highligh bg IS in fact diff but only very subtly and slightly
<pikapika> I'll have to make the diff stronger
<pikapika> And yes perfect amount of spacing
<diogenes_> looks like you gonna have a sleepless night lol because i know myself, tweaking themes is way too much time consuming :)))
<pikapika> lol
<pikapika> I actually hate anything to do with colors/themes etc
<pikapika> or sizes/layout whatever
<pikapika> you know design type stuff
<pikapika> I absolutely suck at it
<pikapika> But theres no other option right now so lol
<diogenes_> i know and sometimes we must do things we don't like hehe
<diogenes_> look at it as to a positive experience
<pikapika> And sometimes we do things we absolutely love, like snuggling with a cute boy :)
<pikapika> But yes, I am trying to make the best out of it
<diogenes_> lol in my case it would be snuggling with a cute girl XD
<pikapika> Some boys are cuter than girls :P
<diogenes_> lol
<pikapika> hmm
<pikapika> open/save dialogs etc are having problems
<pikapika> I am guessing FF is gtk3?
<diogenes_> afaik ff is not even gtk
<diogenes_> pikapika, for ff you need a custom css to work with darjt hemes
<diogenes_> it's a well knows bug
<pikapika> lmao
<pikapika> So
<pikapika> well
<pikapika> at least context menus are standard there I hope?
<pikapika> I mean I see the right click menu changing style along with theme, to varying extents
<diogenes_> wait i will provide the instructions
<pikapika> chrome/userChrome.css?
<diogenes_> yes
<pikapika> Funny
<pikapika> That file seems to be having no effect
<pikapika> I even tried some examples from firefox site
<pikapika> nope
<diogenes_> it depends on the content
<pikapika> In what sense?
<pikapika> and
<pikapika> I mean I am seeing similar problems in xfce4 terminal
<diogenes_> pastebin: cat  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css
<pikapika> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRwFKR59St/
<diogenes_> pikapika, yeah that one should work
<brainwash> that's not something you put in userContent.css
<pikapika> Does not seem to unfortunately. The most easily visible change would be the lack of blue border over tabs
<pikapika> but tabs still have blue borders
<pikapika> What do you mean brainwash?
<brainwash> that is userChrome.css
<pikapika> and whats the diff between userContent.css and userChrome.css?
<brainwash> and it's missing the header lines
<pikapika> well
<pikapika> I have the same contents copied to userChrome as well
<diogenes_> for me it works with userContent
<pikapika> I have both files with same content
<diogenes_> i used to have black text on black textareas
<diogenes_> and that trick fixed it
<pikapika> so userContent is basically "default stylesheet" for web pages and chrome is for the interface?
<brainwash> I only paid attention to the last lines
<brainwash> .tabbrowser-tab .tab-loading-burst
<brainwash> that's for userChrome
<pikapika> I cleared the userContent.css and placed the last declaration in userChrome.css
<pikapika> Still no change?
<pikapika> (and yes, restarted FF)
<pikapika> hmm brainwash diogenes_
<pikapika> It seems you need this before or so an official kb article states:
<pikapika>  * Do not remove the @namespace line -- it's required for correct functioning
<pikapika>  */
<pikapika> @namespace url("http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul"); /* set default namespace to XUL */
<diogenes_> pikapika, so ut works now?
<diogenes_> it*
<pikapika> Let me try
<brainwash> pikapika: that's for userChrome only I think
<pikapika> yes
<brainwash> >and it's missing the header lines
<brainwash> I mentioned that
<xubuntu03w> Hello i installed xubuntu in a device that comes with windows, and i want to change the windows button key
<xubuntu03w> and put it in the menu
<xubuntu03w> hello
<brainwash> I don't quite understand
<brainwash> maybe try to rephrase it
<xubuntu03w> normal i explained very bad
<xubuntu03w> sorry
<brainwash> windows button key? a button and a key?
<xubuntu03w> in windows when you pulse the windows button it opens a menu
<xubuntu03w> and i want to do the same
<brainwash> ah okay
<brainwash> that is a bit tricky
<xubuntu03w> ;)
<xubuntu03w> can you help ,e ?
<pikapika> oh
<xubuntu03w> me*
<pikapika> do you mean
<pikapika> you press the win key
<pikapika> and it should open the main menu right?
<xubuntu03w> yes
<pikapika> Thats easy I think
<xubuntu03w> how can i do it?
<pikapika> Settings -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<pikapika> There should be something like whisker menu popup
<xubuntu03w> i did that
<pikapika> and still not working?
<xubuntu03w> and didnt see that
<pikapika> oh
<pikapika> I think you need to add a new one then
<xubuntu03w> i tried it
<brainwash> https://xfce.space/en/2017/12/xfce-and-the-super-key/
<pikapika> xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<pikapika> add one with this command
<xubuntu03w> ok
<xubuntu03w> it works
<xubuntu03w> thanks
<xubuntu03w> for curiosity
<xubuntu03w> where i can find the commands?
<pikapika> Which method did you use?
<xubuntu03w> all of them
<pikapika> I believe that command is well just a normal command as you'd enter into a shell
<xubuntu03w> i went to the keyboard, after to application shortcuts and then i created a new shortcut with the comand that gave me
<pikapika> I typed it into a normal terminal and it opened the whisker menu just the same
<pikapika> So these are probably just normal terminal commands for those actions
<xubuntu03w> ah ok
<xubuntu03w> thanks
 * pikapika snugs xubuntu03w 
<pikapika> :)
<xubuntu03w> and  sorry for the inconveniences ;)
<Toocool> Happy St Paddy's day everyone! I am running xubuntu and twice now my computer has the following boot error: gave up waiting for suspend/resume device
<Toocool> Failed to claim resource : 16
<pikapika> brainwash, its very picky
<pikapika> border-top for tabs its not taking
<pikapika> but tab background color is working ifne
<pikapika> address bar background also isn't having any effect
<brainwash> you have to do it properly
<brainwash> what is your source?
<brainwash> it may be outdated
<pikapika> Uh just finding the element class from full console and changing its styles in the css
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> with !important ?
<pikapika> Yes
<brainwash> you don't want firefox to override your changes
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> if you want someone to look over it, I suggest joining the mozilla IRC server
<brainwash> and ask there
<pikapika> Alright, thanks
<pikapika> Does anyone know how I would go about installing an older version of freetype?
<pikapika> Apparently either a newer or an older version from the one in buntu 18 will work
<pikapika> I am trying at least to finish the first step of building the freetype
<pikapika> I elect to go with the newer for now
<pikapika> But how would I replace (and appropriately mark) this fact for apt, and then make it 'hold' status?
<pikapika> Wow that downloaded fast
<xubuntu80w> Hello, I'm having trouble getting shared folders to work, Windows 10 host, Virtualbox 6.0, Xubuntu 18, is it really that hard or am I missing something, thanks
<xubuntu80w> xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64
<xubuntu80w> the Guest Additions are working, I set the folders in Virtualbox, but I don't know why so much special commands need to be run from terminal to get it working, thanks for any ideas to try
<xubuntu80w> when I type groups $user I do not see vboxsf, what does that mean
<xubuntu80w> I see a lot have this problem, but I wonder if there's a simple solution I'm overlooking, thanks
<lastc> Hello everyone! I'm new to xfce (just moved from KDE) and I'm wondering if there's a way to enable hot corners on Xubuntu, like the ones from plasma
#xubuntu 2019-03-17
<xubuntu35w> hello
<xubuntu35w> anyone there? i need some help
<xubuntu31i> hi
<xubuntu31i> i hv boot menu problem
<xubuntu31i> after installing dual boot windows 10 and xubuntu 18...
<diogenes_> xubuntu31i, what is the problem exactly?
<xubuntu31i> boot menu never show up
<xubuntu31i> it will start xubuntu
<diogenes_> xubuntu31i, so it starts xubuntu and doesn't show windows?
<xubuntu31i> yup
<xubuntu31i> no boot menu  option
<diogenes_> xubuntu31i, open terminal and run: sudo update-grub2
<diogenes_> see if it listed windows there
<xubuntu31i> or grup i think
<xubuntu31i> no
<diogenes_> ok run: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubuntu31i> i mean i tried sudo update-grub not sudo update-grub2
<diogenes_> share the link
<xubuntu31i> ok thank you
<thorr66> Good morning
<vp11> I'm still having random freeze issues with my Xubuntu LTS
<vp11> using kernel 4.18.0-16... I think I will try updating the kernel to a newest version and pray to Stallman
<vp11> what's the kernel version on current Xubuntu 18.10? Or where should I go to download the latest kernel that has been tested for Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know how can i change panel's battery icon?
<diogenes_> by changing the icon in the icon theme
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: sure. but although I use another icon theme the icon remains the same. I cannot find which icon theme 'reads' to change it. Any idea?
<brainwash> vp11: you can use this site https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<brainwash> vp11: for kernel related questions I suggest joining #ubuntu-kernel
<brainwash> ilias_gr: you could search for "battery-" in /usr/share/themes/
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, what battery plugin you use?
<ilias_gr> brainwash: i did it already. Too many results. I found that although I change icon themes the battery icon remains the same.
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: I am using the icon provided by the application
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: there is an option for system tray
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, there are 2 of them, battery monitor and power manager plugin
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: I opened the application 'Power Manager' and under appearance there is an option to show the icon in system tray. I enabled it.
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, then disable that one from power manager and add the power manager plugin
<diogenes_> maybe that's the reason
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: I prefered because the icon of power manager plugin is dynamic and i cannot edit it at all
<diogenes_> what do you mean dynamic? it's basically the same, plugin is even better because you can adjust brightness with your mouse wheel.
<Spass> ilias_gr, some icon themes have those dynamic icons, like elementary-xfce, so it depends on what theme are you using
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: I mean tha if i use dark theme is white and vice versa
<Spass> Papirus and Numix also should have those
<ilias_gr> Spass: I use Faenza, but this icon does not change at all
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, try a new user, seems like a config issue.
<ilias_gr> diogenes_: I am coming from a new fresh installation
<Spass> Faenza is pretty old, you may try to add another icon theme to the "Inherits=" in its index.theme
<ilias_gr> Spass: I tried system's elementary icon theme and the icon does not be changed
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, maybe a gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/hicolor is needed?
<Spass> I think Xubuntu uses that second panel plugin, that you don't use, with dynamic icons, and elementary should have those
<Spass> by default
<ilias_gr> Spass: If i could find what set of icons is linked to this icon maybe I could change them using faenza set
<Spass> like I said, you could try adding that default battery plugin again and add Inherits to Faenza, so Faenza should pull those missing icons from elementary-xfce-dark
<ilias_gr> Spass: Inherits is is an icon set?
<Spass> what Faenza version are you using exactly? Dark? Darker? normal?
<ilias_gr> Normal
<ilias_gr> with default graybird theme
<Spass> well, normal "Faenza" has dark panel icons, so it's a bad choice to use that with Greybird (dark panel), maybe change to "Faenza-Dark" in the Appearance settings first
<Spass> od -Darker
<Spass> *or -Darker
<brainwash> ilias_gr: those are the files used by the classic tray icon https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/all/xfce4-power-manager-data/filelist
<ilias_gr> Spass: Yes you have right. But I live with this for year now. If i could make the battery icon also like other it would be fine.
<Spass> so you want that battery icon to be black/dark or white/light? it's confusing why you're using icon theme for light panels on a dark one
<ilias_gr> brainwash: that is a good step. I already changed scalable icons but failed to change the icon. Maybe to I have to change 32X32 or  48X48?
<ilias_gr> Spass: Give a moment to show you a screeshot of how my panel is right now.
<Spass> that would be helpful, thanks
<Warden2048> Hey this probably isn't xubuntu specific, but I do use xubuntu on all of my systems
<Warden2048> I tried to force enable hardware acceleration in firefox, but it doesn't seem to be working, anyone know if this is a common bug? Using intel hd 3000
<brainwash> Warden2048: how can you tell that it does not work?
<brainwash> ilias_gr: maybe you have to do that
<ilias_gr> https://pasteboard.co/I5QE0qa.png
<Warden2048> @brainwash I check CPU usage when trying to watch 720p and 1080p video on YouTube
<brainwash> ilias_gr: I don't think that the scalable versions are being used
<Warden2048> And it ends up using 40-80% CPU
<brainwash> right
<ilias_gr> brainwash: ok. 32X32 or 48X48 ?
<brainwash> Warden2048: hardware acceleration is not hardware accelerated video decoding
<brainwash> Warden2048: and firefox for linux lacks that
<Warden2048> Usually that is included with hardware acceleration, I have observed this on Firefox on my Nvidia based system
<brainwash> it's not
<Warden2048> Or maybe the CPU is so good that I don't notice lol
<brainwash> probably
<Warden2048> Does Chromium have hardware acceleration for video?
<brainwash> it does have experimental support I think
<brainwash> but you would have to use a special build
<brainwash> best to google that
<Spass> ok ilias_gr, you can also try this if you feeling adventurous - left Alt+F2 and paste that command there "pkexec mousepad /usr/share/icons/Faenza/index.theme"
<Spass> it should open Mousepad text editor with root access to the config file
<Spass> 3rd line is "Inherits=gnome,hicolor"
<Spass> you can change it to "Inherits=elementary-xfce,gnome,hicolor" and save
<vp11> thanks brainwash
<Spass> then change icon theme to another one and back to Faenza (maybe logging out will be required to see the changes)
<vp11> gonna check that out, although I really don't have questions related to linux kernel, I just want my xubuntu to stop freezing and I don't know what else it might be so I will try updating the kernel now
<ilias_gr> Spass: I will do it accessing the file through Thunar (as root) and I backup a copy first
<brainwash> vp11: but you may have questions regarding how to debug the (kernel) issue
<ilias_gr> Spass: It didn't work
<Spass> well, like I said, restart may be required to see the changes, you could also try to update the icon cache using "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/Faenza"
<Spass> and if that would not help I don't have any more ideas other that adding additional icons to the Faenza theme by hand
<ilias_gr> Spass: Yes. I am trying to.
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, maybe a part of the problem is panel size too? maybe you need to make it larger?
<ilias_gr> for the moment i will try to change to faenza dark or darker. maybe i will receive a better result
<ilias_gr> Much better now I think https://pasteboard.co/I5QTGZt.png. I only have to find the exact color of the panel I prefer better. Something gray not black.
<Spass> great
<ilias_gr> thanks. which application is alternative to unetbootin for bionic?
<Spass> you can use "usb-creator-gtk" (in the repos) or Etcher
<Spass> "gnome-disk-utility" has that option also
<ilias_gr> Spass: I have already installed disk-utility so it's fine
<ilias_gr> thank you.
<pikapika> also diogenes_
<pikapika> The next release I am going to straight away go with the xubuntu and reinstall and reconfigure
<pikapika> Having to install various extra and possibly even dangerously conflicting packages and then cleaning them up is scary
<diogenes_> pikapika, good luck :) don't forget about backup
<pikapika> Of course
<pikapika> diogenes_, I've finally been able to make some concrete changes to the themes
<pikapika> This time I am starting in a more methodical manner
<diogenes_> pikapika, told you it's gonna take days lol
<pikapika> Ditching the old dysfunctional theme and starting using the working and standard Greybird theme as base
<pikapika> Copied it from /usr/share/themes to ~/.themes, renamed it and was able to reduce menu item padding succesfully
<pikapika> So that is a concrete step
<pikapika> Now to change the colors etc to turn it into the old theme except of course
<pikapika> This will work well on both gtk2 and 3
<pikapika> And yes
<pikapika> I will publish it once its finished
<pikapika> And the WM theme is Numix which too I modified the xpm files to have 16px instead of 26px titlebars
<pikapika> So when its done, I'll combine replace the metacity directory of my experimental theme with the modified Numix
<pikapika> Thus it will be a unified theme ready for use by anyone
<pikapika> I'm gonna solve this theming bullshit once and for all no matter what now
<diogenes_> pikapika, you can give it a new name and publish it on github
<diogenes_> so people might get involved and cotribue
<pikapika> Of course
<pikapika> My problem always has been this
<priuon> Hi there. How can I configure my system to boot without hiding the boot process and not running xfce on startup, just starting to text (tty1)
<priuon> I am on bionic.
<diogenes_> priuon, yes, remove quiet from grub linux line
<pikapika> Standard themes work quite well and are error free but not quite to my liking; I can find some non-standard themes over the internet but they always have errors and incosistencies so I was never wholly satisfied with whatever theme I had. This attempt of mine should solve that problem for good. It will also have two characteristics that are quite sought after, namely, dark coloration and being compact in terms of screen size wasted; so
<pikapika> I think its publication is going to be immediately beneficial to a lot of people
<priuon> diogenes_: I'll check and reboot
<diogenes_> pikapika, yes of course, you did a great job so sharing is caring :)
 * pikapika hugs diogenes_ 
<pikapika> :)
 * diogenes_ hugs back pikapika 
<pikapika> :)
<pikapika> Also
<pikapika> Is the lockscreen not always being able to show the login prompt back a known issue in 18.04?
<pikapika> light locker
<pikapika> Sometimes it does take keyboard input in the password screen but of course with the monitor off
<diogenes_> i personally use lockmore-gl instead of light-locker
<pikapika> and if the password is correct it unlocks and shows whatever was there as normal
<pikapika> But sometimes
<pikapika> Nothing, no keyboard press or mouse movement seems to able to wake it from this state
<pikapika> except for ctr+fn and ctrl+f7ing
<pikapika> After which it shows a message roughly indicating that its in the process of showing the unlock screen please wait a few seconds
<pikapika> Then it shows the normal login screen
<pikapika> For now I am replacing it with the jwz xlock
<pikapika> But if no bug report exists already for this I am going to file one
<pikapika> Whose idea was it to replace the perfectly functional jwz locker with this error filled one?
<diogenes_> haha you asking that in a way like you are holding a shotgun in your hands XD
<priuon> removing the quiet statement from /etc/default/grub and running update-grub didn't change the way it booted :(
<diogenes_> priuon, what exactly is the expected behavior?
<pikapika> Oh lol I am not
<pikapika> I was just thinking
<pikapika> I mean as I said
<pikapika> the bug of the lockscreen freezing
<priuon> diogenes_: I want to see the boot process and I want the system to boot to tty/text so no dm is loaded
 * pikapika hugs everyone who contributed to Xubuntu
<priuon> diogenes_: you know the process where it shows the modules loading with the green Oks appearing in each line
<diogenes_> priuon, try this: sudo systemctl disable plymouth and add Single to grub linux line
<diogenes_> and it should boot into the single user mode
<diogenes_> then update-initramfs -u
<diogenes_> and update-grub
<priuon> okay I think I found out how to do it without changing something with plymouth
<priuon> What is the command to run xfce4 after booting then? Does start lightdm still work?
<diogenes_> startxfce4
<diogenes_> it's a script
<priuon> Okay. I'll try
<olograph> Hi guys, how do I setup raid 10 from xubuntu temp environment?
<qwebirc51958> hi everyone
#xubuntu 2020-03-09
<robin> Hi all, i wonder how i change the swappiness to "swappiness = 10" in xubuntu? i manage to do it in ubuntu but not here :/
<robin> i try : gedit admin:///etc/sysctl.conf
<lighterowl> robin: this parameter is changed via sysctl, in exactly the same way as in ubuntu.
<robin> could not open file "unable to handle admin locations is what i get
<lighterowl> robin: try using a textmode editor via sudo.
<robin> what command would that be ? =L
<lighterowl> for example sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<lighterowl> make the changes that you want, and then press ctrl-o to save the changes, and ctrl-x to exit the editor.
<vkats>  /msg NickServ identify 4511777
<GridCube> lol
<xubuntu4w> hi! I am a happy Xubuntu user for the last 3 years. I upgraded from 18.04 to 19.10 but the performance is extremely bad. For example switching workspaces takes ~1 sec and mouse freezes completely. How can I gather more information on what is going on? When I do GUI related actions I can see in top that Xorg is ~20-30% CPU, but I guess this is not
<xubuntu4w> enough information
<diogenes_> xubuntu4w, if you upgraded, could you try with a new test user and see if you get the same issues?
<xubuntu4w> diogenes_ is there a default/vanilla test user or should I go ahead and create a new user?
<brainwash> xubuntu4w: try this https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=13233
<diogenes_> xubuntu4w, yes, just to create a new user like: sudo useradd test
<xubuntu4w> brainwash `xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/vblank_mode` gives `auto`. So by reading the forum post, I understand I currently use glx
<brainwash> that is likely the case
<brainwash> try the different modes
<xubuntu4w> brainwash OMG! yes this completely solves the issue. Both "xpresent" and "off" work just fine
<brainwash> great
<brainwash> xpresent should have been the actual default value for Xfce 4.14, but some people reported problems, so it was changed back to glx
<brainwash> and glx has its own problems =S
<xubuntu4w> many many thanks!
<xubuntu41w> Hello, I haven't used IRC before but I'm looking for some help with Xubuntu...
<xubuntu41w> I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an old Macbook but the live USB isn't being picked up as one of the boot options. However I've got a live USB of Ubuntu (the gnome-based one) and that shows as an EFI boot option. Is there a way to get Xubuntu to boot in EFI mode?
<xubuntu41w> Anyone here?
#xubuntu 2020-03-10
<hans_> strange, i have "https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic InRelease" but it doesn't want to install https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-amd64/wine-stable-amd64_5.0.0~bionic_amd64.deb
<hans_> oh that explains it i guess, http://paste.debian.net/plain/1134260
<JackFrost> hans__: Yes I noticed this a while ago, I ended up backporting a couple packages just so the package in their repo would install. :/
<hans__> ick
<JackFrost> I'd be a bit cranky and say they should use dose3 to check installability, but eh.
<JackFrost> The extras I have in my repo: libsdl2_2.0.10+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.dsc, faudio_19.07-1.dsc
#xubuntu 2020-03-11
<xubuntu34w> I've install xubuntu 18.04 (latest LTS release) on several system.  They all report "Incomplete Language Support" every reboot even though i "Run this Action Now" to fix. How to get rid of it?
<xubuntu15w> Hi all. What is the username and password for the live environment? Can't seem to find it anywhere
<diogenes_> should be xubuntu and blank passwd.
<xubuntu15w> Seems to accept it but then just reloads the login page
<diogenes_> xubuntu15w, alt+ctrl+f3
<diogenes_> login: xubuntu
<diogenes_> nopassswd
<diogenes_> startxfce4
<xubuntu15w> thank you! :)
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<gmaccrim> Just installed 18.04.4 LTS on an Acer Aspire One D270-1628.  Live works okay, but install boots to a black screen.  At that point, Ctrl-Alt-F2 brings up a terminal, then Ctrl-Alt-F7 gets me to the GUI login.
<gmaccrim> At that point, it works fine.
<gmaccrim> So, what's this doing to resolve the black screen that normal boot is not?
<gmaccrim> Booting into a recovery kernel does the same thing...boot into it, and the normal GUI comes up.
<xubuntu71w> hello i have problem with wecam 046d:0870 Logitech not function inside Xubuntu 19.10 ...help tks
<xubuntu71w> webcam
#xubuntu 2020-03-12
<ch59> how do I make my screen brighter?
<xubuntu78i> i need some help
<xubuntu78i> currently installing xubuntu on a chromebook
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu78i> the trackpad only works if i use it with my thumb sideways
<xubuntu78i> doesn't happen with ubuntu or lubuntu
<xubuntu78i> is this a driver issue?
<diogenes_> try xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<xubuntu78i> wdym by that?
<xubuntu78i> install it?
<diogenes_> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<diogenes_> and reboot.
<xubuntu78i> i'm currently in the installer
<xubuntu78i> still do it?
<diogenes_> then after it's installed.
<xubuntu78i> already installed and at latest version
<xubuntu78i> and yes, i did apt update
<xubuntu78i> another thing about the installer
<xubuntu78i> it just hangs on making the ext4 partition
<xubuntu78i> its been making it for like 10 mins now
<xubuntu78i> should i just use lubuntu?
<xubuntu78i> yeah ill switch over
<xubuntu78i> cya
<rabbitnightmare> ok so this works on normal Ubuntu, but I can't watch HDCP content in firefox on xubuntu even after enabling DRM
<rabbitnightmare> do I need google chrome?
<rabbitnightmare> screw it I will install it and try
<rabbitnightmare> yeah it isnt working in chrome what gives?
<well_laid_lawn> xxubuntuu and ubuntu have the same repos for packages like firefox
<rabbitnightmare> how come hdcp content isn't working
<rabbitnightmare> it's kind of a big deal
<well_laid_lawn> it's the same firefox in all 'buntus so it must be a config
<well_laid_lawn> check your settings again
<rabbitnightmare> I did it is enabled
<rabbitnightmare> just spits out the error on spectrom.net telling me to update things which they are all up to date
<rabbitnightmare> We're sorry, we're unable to play this title on your device. Please try the following steps to troubleshoot:
<rabbitnightmare>     Install the latest version of Chrome, Edge, Firefox or Safari.
<rabbitnightmare>     Update your device's operating system.
<rabbitnightmare>     If using Microsoft Edge, visit microsoft.com/edge for the latest update.
<rabbitnightmare>     Ensure your equipment is HDCP-compliant, including cables, monitors and drivers.
<rabbitnightmare>     Disable any VPN or proxy servers.
<rabbitnightmare>     Check your internet connection and restart your device.
<well_laid_lawn> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-drm
#xubuntu 2020-03-13
<nova> After recently dist upgrading a VM and a physical PC, both seem to blank the screen after about 5 minutes even when I disable the screensaver, Screen Lock and monitor power management.  In the case of the VM I have also tried uninstalling the xfce4-screensaver and light-locker.  Can anyone tell me what is blacking out my screen and how to prevent it?  Thank you in advance.
<well_laid_lawn> nova:  in a terminal can you run   xset -q | grep timeout
<nova> well_laid_lawn, it returns no results
<nova> well_laid_lawn: which is strange because xset -q does return "timeout:  0"
<nova> well_laid_lawn: sorry I made a typo... xset -q | grep timeout returns this:
<nova> timeout:  0    cycle:  600
<well_laid_lawn> well, 0 is less than 5 minutes so it must be something else. I don't now what thogh if the screensaver has been removed
<nova> Thanks for your input just the same.
<well_laid_lawn> you could try
<well_laid_lawn> xset s off
<Bashing-om> nova: 'xset dpms 0 s off' This will set it so the screensaver and power manager never kick unless you want them to.
<nova> thank I'll try that
<nova> Thank you*
<xubuntu61w> Does anyone know how to get qt5ct to work for root applications like gparted, synaptic...
<xubuntu61w> I think I just figured it out.  I have the themes installed locally for my home user.  I'll try relocating them and rebooting.  Sorry for the dumb question
#xubuntu 2020-03-14
<xubuntu21i> hi all new to this
<zelayamantica> Hola
<zelayamantica> Español?
<nova> I have an Intel NUC loaded with xubuntu eoan connected to a television.  The televisions is 4k but I have xubuntu set to 1080p.  It looks fine after booting up, but if I switch to another input on the TV for a while and go back I see my 1080p xubuntu taking up only 1/4 of the screen.  It is not a scaling issue on the TV as far as I can tell because I have other 1080p devices that display without problems.  Has anyone experienced this
<nova> or know what the problem could be?
<nova> Here's what it looks like: https://pasteboard.co/IZ1zDrnt.jpg
<nova> What's also interesting is that it isn't using the correct wallpaper when this happens either.
<nova> Another problem I am having...If i set "LightDM gtk+greeter settings" to use a solid color background, then log out and back in, I see a process called xiccd using exactly 25% of my cpu.  It seems like when I use an image for the background it doesn't do this.
<brainwash> nova: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xiccd/+bug/1845800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845800 in xiccd (Ubuntu) "xiccd consumes 100% CPU" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nova> If i add the experimental PPA and update xiccd, am I also going to update the other packages from that repo?
<brainwash> not if you only install xiccd
<brainwash> "apt install xiccd" will update the version if a newer one is available
<nova> but if I already have xfce4-panel installed, and I update while using that PPA, will it not update that package as well?
<brainwash> you disable the ppa afterwards
<nova> so I should not use "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" after adding the PPA
<nova> but sudo apt install xiccd, then remove the ppa
<nova> ?
<brainwash> sudo apt update && sudo apt install xiccd
<brainwash> disable PPA
<nova> and the next time I update with the ppa disabled, will it downgrade the package?
<brainwash> shouldn't
<brainwash> it's a newer version
<brainwash> alternatively, you could probably just remove that package
<nova> oh?  it's not essential?
<brainwash> or disable its autostart launcher (if it has one)
<brainwash> it is need for color management of your monitor
<brainwash> in case you have a custom color profile
<nova> I see..thank you
<brainwash> https://simon.shimmerproject.org/2019/02/19/color-profile-support-for-xfce/
<brainwash> if you want to read about it
<nova> How long do you think it could take for this experimental version to make its way to the main repos?
<brainwash> sadly, no idea
<brainwash> maybe never
<brainwash> it is fixed in xubuntu 20.04
<brainwash> or, it will be once it's released
<brainwash> in april
<nova> Oh I see
<nova> I see it listed in the "Session and Startup/Application Autostart", I'll just uncheck it there since I don't really have any need for color profiles that I'm aware of.
<nova> Thank you for your guidance ;)
<brainwash> you're welcome
<piturren51> hello i need help for unistalling xubuntu. i don't have idea how can i do that.
<Kumool> something like dd if=/dev/sd1 of=/dev/null ?
<GridCube> piturren51: what do you mean unistalling?
<GridCube> what do you want to uninstall?
<Kumool> xubuntu, you heard him
<GridCube> that makes no sense
<Kumool> you can also just take your hdd out, and smash it with a rock
<GridCube> ^ that would work
<Kumool> no no, ubuntu could still survive
<GridCube> doubt it, but it does take 14 days for it to manifest tho
<Kumool> piturren51: uninstalling could mean erasing the partition/drive or it could be overwriting it with another OS
<piturren51> erase the drive and install a new os
<GridCube> you don't need to do anything then, the other installer will ask you if you want to format
<GridCube> specially if its another linux flavour
<GridCube> windows wont ask and just format everything
<piturren51> i tryed it from a bootable usb but appears a xubuntu screen at that moment before starting the installation and i can't move forward
<GridCube> your boot manager might not be looking to boot from usb first
<GridCube> check at the uefi options
<GridCube> maybe theres an F key you need to press to force teh boot to chose usb first
<Kumool> read
<Kumool> the
<Kumool> docs
<Kumool> use your phone
<Kumool> everyone has installer instructions
#xubuntu 2020-03-15
<botch> Hello :)
<Arsapi> Hello
<Arsapi> What irc client or chat program you guys use on xubuntu desktop?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Arsapi: I'm fond of irssi
<Arsapi> I have always been using "casual" graphical irc clients and currently I'm running Hexchat
<Fernando-Basso[m> I have used irssi, weechat, and after years, hexchat. In the last two weeks, I have been giving riot a try and access irc through it.
<Joe-Zinc> Hi! I've come across a couple of issues when using the daily build for derivative creation... The two issues are no auto-mount of media in live mode, and update-initramfs not functioning. Can anyone offer suggestions?
<Joe-Zinc> Under the circumstance, I will hope the issue resolves itself, otherwise it will be a problem- as rebuilding initramfs is needed to meet rebranding requirements of derivatives. I am just trying to comply. After install the system proper rebuilds it, and everything works fine. I'm only asking so that I can comply with Xubuntu teams requirements.
<Joe-Zinc> Leave a comment @ https://zinclinux.tech.blog/suggestions-welcome/ if you wish to help me out. P.S. presently need to symlink 'python' to the current python to make certain programs such as youtube-dl work. Feel free to check out the blog home page for how I like my Xubuntu, which has led to this project. Thanks in advance. Peace
<brainwash> Joe-Zinc: I suggest asking in #xubuntu-devel and/or the xubuntu mailing list
<Joe-Zinc> @ brainwash, thank you very much. Have a good day!
<Solo14> hi
<gnrp> hi
<Solo14> I'm new  in handeling linux
<Solo14> and i trying to install wine on my terminal
<Solo14> to play win games on it
<Solo14> somebody can explain to me how to do this
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Solo14> Tahnks I will try this :]
<jdwwatts> reading microsoft files ?
